# Cannaventure seeds thread



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey fellow growers come share your experiences . I'm just started gorilla wreck 4, pure irene, and pure raspberry kush. Anyone got info on there strains and pics.


----------



## v.s one (Jan 14, 2016)

Good tread .Read the info on raspberry Kish he says its better then GSC. I will have my eye on them for sure. The tude is running a promo free pack of ten regs might make a buy. I will load some picks soon.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Jan 14, 2016)

I picked up some urkle berry ll and flaming cookies as well as ghost og freebies from tdt...hoping to pop them soon


----------



## v.s one (Jan 14, 2016)

Indiana Og dawg. My favs in veg right now.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 6, 2016)

This one is about to flower.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 7, 2016)

v.s one said:


> This one is about to flower.View attachment 3602834


How long you veg for?


----------



## v.s one (Feb 7, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> How long you veg for?


Two and half months from seed.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Here some pure irene, gorilla wreck, and some Dr.Gt sour diesel just wanna say hello.   any info is greatly appreciated. Happy growing


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 15, 2016)

Week later,      Happy growing RIU family


----------



## Triple oh gee (Feb 16, 2016)

Lookin real nice dr kush bags, good pickup on the Irene I need me some ,got the pure animal in my stash


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 16, 2016)

Triple oh gee said:


> Lookin real nice dr kush bags, good pickup on the Irene I need me some ,got the pure animal in my stash


Thanks bro that's only one I need in the pure lineup is the pure animal.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 22, 2016)

Following week


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Feb 25, 2016)

Another week,   They just wanna say hey


----------



## blowinmaryfast (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice I'm looking to pick up the Irene this week. Maybe raspberry also. How many pure Irene are you running? 

Can you get an up lose photo of the irene? Does it grow more like a sour diesel or og kush? Keep us updated through flower!


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Mar 2, 2016)

blowinmaryfast said:


> Nice I'm looking to pick up the Irene this week. Maybe raspberry also. How many pure Irene are you running?
> 
> Can you get an up lose photo of the irene? Does it grow more like a sour diesel or og kush? Keep us updated through flower!


I got 5 of irene , 3 gorilla wreck growing in this tent. I've 3 raspberry in another tent, I'll post up few pics later, more on the og side, except for# 3 looks like one of my sour d I got goin


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 2, 2016)

Really curious to see the Irene and raspberry


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 2, 2016)

Anyone ever grow the Star Berry Indica?


----------



## THCbreeder (Mar 3, 2016)

Anyone seen blackberry train wreck ? I'm wondering how that strain performed


----------



## v.s one (Mar 18, 2016)

Indiana OG 45 days in flower.


----------



## greencropper (Mar 19, 2016)

2 x raspberry kush fems, gonna get hit with some pollen


----------



## st0wandgrow (Mar 19, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Indiana OG 45 days in flower.View attachment 3635495


Any chewing gum smell to those yet VS? I'd love to find a strain that has that smell/taste locked down. I've grown several packs of bubblegum from other breeders and none of them resembled bubblegum.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 19, 2016)

THCbreeder said:


> Anyone seen blackberry train wreck ? I'm wondering how that strain performed


Cannaventure has a cookie wreck thread on another forum with pics of the blackberry wreck in at as well I think. It comes up in a search. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Any chewing gum smell to those yet VS? I'd love to find a strain that has that smell/taste locked down. I've grown several packs of bubblegum from other breeders and none of them resembled bubblegum.


What funny is most of the bubblegum I've grown out has been more like bubba than gum. There was a dude from NorCal running around with bubblegum a couple summers ago that really tasted and smelled like bubble yum gum lol. Really pretty pink pistols as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v.s one (Mar 19, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Any chewing gum smell to those yet VS? I'd love to find a strain that has that smell/taste locked down. I've grown several packs of bubblegum from other breeders and none of them resembled bubblegum.


No it is has a Og smell, actually it is nice, but the info from the breeder says they are bubble gum dominate. I have two more females in flower now so I will let you know how they turn out.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 19, 2016)

Here's cannaventures cookie wreck.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 20, 2016)

I have some Cannaventure gear I been holding onto for a while. Got them as freebies and haven't got to them. Got the Sfv OG cross before it was even being sold. Gonna give them a try eventually 

Sfv OG x Ortega(San Fernando Lights) 
Tahoe OG x Triple Nova


----------



## greencropper (Mar 20, 2016)

uncle bob zmuda who's not frequenting these pages much anymore has had great experiences with cannaventures genetics


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have the flaming cookies which looks like a really nice cookie strain and urkle berry. Also the ghost og fem as a freebie. Ugh can't wait til my fall grow season


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 20, 2016)

Forgot I have Flaming Cookies f2s too. I'm really interested to see how these new s1 he's putting out do. Whoever is growing them please post pics. I know there's another thread for the s1 seeds but post em here too.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have the s1s when I run em I'll def put pics up


----------



## v.s one (Mar 26, 2016)

st0wandgrow said:


> Any chewing gum smell to those yet VS? I'd love to find a strain that has that smell/taste locked down. I've grown several packs of bubblegum from other breeders and none of them resembled bubblegum.


The bubblegum aroma is starting to set in more and more now. I'm lovin it.


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 28, 2016)

i got this trip nova that smells like watermelon.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 28, 2016)

East coast cookie wreck


----------



## akhiymjames (Mar 28, 2016)

Y'all are making me want to see what's in these beans I have. 



Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3643996
> East coast cookie wreck


You killed that one bro. You still running this?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 28, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Y'all are making me want to see what's in these beans I have.
> 
> 
> 
> You killed that one bro. You still running this?


Thanks man. No I'm not still running it. Wish I was though.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3643996
> East coast cookie wreck


Damn that's a beauty. Good job homie


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2016)

Cookie wreck.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Damn that's a beauty. Good job homie


Thanks man! I have tons of nice cannaventure pics I'll sift through. Should get this thread poppin. They've been great to me. Top 3 breeders and I've run most of them...


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Cookie wreck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo Kmog that's from clones or seeds bro


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Cookie wreck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found some great stuff in that line too!


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks man! I have tons of nice cannaventure pics I'll sift through. Should get this thread poppin. They've been great to me. Top 3 breeders and I've run most of them...


Yea you got me digging in my wallet looking at their gear now


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Yo Kmog that's from clones or seeds bro


Popped 2 seeds the bottom pic is the original seed. The clones are from that one, and my at least 2 of the clones on the system are from the second one which I'm going to mom out depending on how these clones flower out.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Found some great stuff in that line too!


They were gifted seeds so I'm seeing what they're about. Traonwreck isn't my favorite, but this cross looked interesting from all the info I could find.


----------



## Vato_504 (Mar 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Popped 2 seeds the bottom pic is the original seed. The clones are from that one, and my at least 2 of the clones on the system are from the second one which I'm going to mom out depending on how these clones flower out.


Looks great hope you find your keeper bro


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Mar 28, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> They were gifted seeds so I'm seeing what they're about. Traonwreck isn't my favorite, but this cross looked interesting from all the info I could find.


I tend to like trainwreck better in crosses. The 50/50 pheno is really nice. Beefed up cookie colas.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Looks great hope you find your keeper bro


Thanks, me too theyre looking pretty good and all the phenos Ive seen looked good at the leastlol.


----------



## kmog33 (Mar 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I tend to like trainwreck better in crosses. The 50/50 pheno is really nice. Beefed up cookie colas.


Well I have one slow growing pheno that has lots of 3 and 5 bladed leaves and one fast growing one(assuming trainwreck dom) that has 7s and 9s.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 1, 2016)

Cookie wreck







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crippykeeper (Apr 12, 2016)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Another week, View attachment 3616812 View attachment 3616815 They just wanna say hey


What ever came from that Irene ? Smell and taste ?


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Apr 12, 2016)

Just started 12/12 ill let you know and on the pure raspberry kush to.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 19, 2016)

this CV raspberry kush has turned out some great colour while the other 1 is very plain, did not exhibit this colour cos of cooler temps as it was still warm when purple appeared, this girl has babies forming in her from an C99 dad


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 19, 2016)

greencropper said:


> this CV raspberry kush has turned out some great colour while the other 1 is very plain, did not exhibit this colour cos of cooler temps as it was still warm when purple appeared, this girl has babies forming in her from an C99 dadView attachment 3661088 View attachment 3661089


What kinda smells you getting off her?


----------



## greencropper (Apr 19, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> What kinda smells you getting off her?


nearest i can describe is an earthy grape scent, maybe raspberry too? my nose doesnt work that well, not that loud to be a concern other than normal odour controls, this plant was grown in an experiment with different soil mixes, this mix is not good & has compacted to make a very hard structure so its not ideal for the plant, i would guess the buds & growth would be much better in a more suitable medium


----------



## Jah Stew (Apr 20, 2016)

Just found this thread due to also having both Cookie Wreck as well as Irene from CV's fem line. First time using CannaVenture and so far so good, the ones that I popped are lookin good Irene on the left, CW on the right. Happy to find this and look forward to see some great results from the community at RIU.............


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 20, 2016)

Dawg Jam 91 / Outdoor


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 20, 2016)

Garlic Breath / Outdoor


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 20, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> Garlic Breath / Outdoor
> 
> View attachment 3661751
> View attachment 3661750
> View attachment 3661752


That is some good looking outdoor. Nice work.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 20, 2016)

Cookie wreck


















My other cookie wreck "fem"











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Apr 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Cookie wreck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking healthy and frosty. Happy growing and 420


----------



## hockeybry2 (Apr 20, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Cookie wreck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Straight up male on that on eh? Don't even see pistils


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 20, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Straight up male on that on eh? Don't even see pistils


Yeah 100% dude nuggets, lol. I somehow managed to only stick one cut of it in my flowering tent though and it's been replaced with my second animal pie pheno so I'll get to see both this run. So didn't turn out too bad. 

Except I have these two cuts that I did not label which cw they came off so I don't know which ones the dude and which is the chick. He was a very feminine dude in veg. Made a couple f2s for shits and giggles.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 23, 2016)

been able to reunite these 2 CV raspberry kush after being separated for breeding purposes, not having the eloquence, extended vocabulary & a better functioning sense of smell of some here on describing the various attributes of different strains i can only offer a very basic description as per each pheno, the purp pheno has a heavy earthy grape odour while the non purp pheno has a heavy fresh 100% pure cacao chocolate odour(not cannaventure's description of raspberry?), the cacao pheno is my favorite smelling strain out of all the new ones having been grown out this season, being outdoors its hard to judge with just a few plants whether it would be an issue with odour control, i think there maybe even more pheno types if more are grown out? both have been pollinated by a Mosca C99 male


----------



## v.s one (Apr 24, 2016)

Pure ghost mutant.


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (Apr 24, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Pure ghost mutant. View attachment 3664682


Like the leaves on that, that's from seed?


----------



## v.s one (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah from seed. When i see leaves like that , the plant turns out great.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Yeah from seed. When i see leaves like that , the plant turns out great.


I have a theory that the best nug comes from plants with the wonkiest leaves.


----------



## greencropper (Apr 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I have a theory that the best nug comes from plants with the wonkiest leaves.


you possibly have something there...eg the crinkle leaf blueberry pheno etc


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> you possibly have something there...eg the crinkle leaf blueberry pheno etc


Gg4
All ogs
Duckfoot
Some of the sour line
Some of the chem line
Tk
Etc...


----------



## v.s one (Apr 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> you possibly have something there...eg the crinkle leaf blueberry pheno etc





kmog33 said:


> Gg4
> All ogs
> Duckfoot
> Some of the sour line
> ...


Yep. I want that blueberry and everything K33 said.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Apr 24, 2016)

Pure animals.


----------



## rekoj0916 (Apr 25, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> Garlic Breath / Outdoor
> 
> View attachment 3661751
> View attachment 3661750
> View attachment 3661752


What was your opinion on the garlic breath? I've got seeds of that one!


----------



## Jah Stew (Apr 25, 2016)

I remember the old Garlic "Gar" bud from the mid80s, and miss her tremendously. Have yet to be able to run any of the newer garlic's that have come around in the last 10yrs or so, but if they are like the old Gar double up on carbon filters.


----------



## SpiderDude (Apr 25, 2016)

@rekoj0916

We had 16 strains outdoor w/ everything a or a+ so genetics came forth and it was the best tasting strain we ran, very unique and was also a strong one. Only had two mini's a quarter each ( ran them for flav test ) everyone was pissed that i had ( headband x monkeyballs, g13 x double grape, goji, esko ) lol, and nothing more from garlic breath ....

So i'd say of all the stuff i've seen over the last five years, with all the hoppdadoo about this or that from whatever breeder you pick this one slipped under everyones radar. I seen one dude online from colorado making crosses with a male. Well i'm one of the few who understand why ..... It really does taste like garlic. If you really have seeds i'd run them next you just found a new keeper.


----------



## rekoj0916 (Apr 25, 2016)

SpiderDude said:


> @rekoj0916
> 
> We had 16 strains outdoor w/ everything a or a+ so genetics came forth and it was the best tasting strain we ran, very unique and was also a strong one. Only had two mini's a quarter each ( ran them for flav test ) everyone was pissed that i had ( headband x monkeyballs, g13 x double grape, goji, esko ) lol, and nothing more from garlic breath ....
> 
> So i'd say of all the stuff i've seen over the last five years, with all the hoppdadoo about this or that from whatever breeder you pick this one slipped under everyones radar. I seen one dude online from colorado making crosses with a male. Well i'm one of the few who understand why ..... It really does taste like garlic. If you really have seeds i'd run them next you just found a new keeper.


Dope, I've got 6regs. I smoked the GB back in 2011 or so & it was flame. Very similar description too, straight has a garlic STENCH that can't be missed and a potent high. Im looking forward to 'em. Prob gonna pop those along with some cookie wreck! 

Anyone know anything about the Elvis strain from CV? I've got some as freebies but no idea on the lineage


----------



## Jah Stew (Apr 26, 2016)

Anyone know anything about the Elvis strain from CV? I've got some as freebies but no idea on the lineage[/QUOTE]

Elvis is made up of AK-47 & Skunk#3, and was put out by Seedism before CV.I am pretty sure its the same genetics. Great plant for anyone to grow and get great results without being a pro. Has a stinky spice mango chutney flavor and flowering in 56-63days. Sativa high in beginning becomes relaxed.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 26, 2016)

Cookie wreck
























male











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jah Stew (Apr 26, 2016)

Your Cookiewreck looks to be leaning on the trainwreck side of things. Everything looks good & happy, Are you planning on using the male?


----------



## greencropper (May 4, 2016)

these 2 CV raspberry kush pollinated via Mosca C99 male have 2 distinct phenotypes so far, the non purple pheno has a much lighter fluffy type bud while the purp pheno is a much tighter compact type bud formation, both are low to medium yield, some colour is starting to creep into the non purp pheno since the onset of cooler weather, hoping seeds inside buds are mature within the next 3wks


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2016)

Cookie wreck















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (May 4, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Cookie wreck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good man, hows the terp profile on these babies?


----------



## kmog33 (May 4, 2016)

greencropper said:


> lookin good man, hows the terp profile on these babies?


Real greasy. Hard to describe the smell. Kind of sweet grape and feet lol.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 4, 2016)

Ive ran Black berry trainwreck twice now- 2 packs. definite keepers but always on the lanky side. im an indica love, sometimes just for the predictable growth traits.

cvog was awesome lemon pledge smelling, but threw nanners and whispy weird buds. killer smoke though.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 5, 2016)

forgot to elaborate on the BBTW.

some no smell. some straight Trainwreck, 1-2 phenos out of 2 packs are straight berrys and trainwreck smelling. smells dangerous. not for pussies.


----------



## BenRipped (May 6, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> Ive ran Black berry trainwreck twice now- 2 packs. definite keepers but always on the lanky side. im an indica love, sometimes just for the predictable growth traits.
> 
> cvog was awesome lemon pledge smelling, but threw nanners and whispy weird buds. killer smoke though.


I got 2 packs of the BBTW. Everything prior I've grown crossed with arcata TW herms on me so I've had these on the shelf what's your take on the herm issues? prett sure it's in the arcata cut was probably a fem clone only I feel.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 6, 2016)

i run a pretty tight ship so I dont get many herm issues. where other people do. I had no herm issues with them but as with any new gear, keep a close eye first couple weeks of flower.

definitely worth running. serious fire in them beans. but like i said I hate lanky, finicky bitches. BBTW has to be trained and not rootbound, shows cal mag deficiency and rootbound issues fast! and hard to recover from there


----------



## kmog33 (May 15, 2016)

So top nugs on my cannaventure are throwing some nanners. They appear to be sterile but were 8 weeks in so I'm going to watch them and if they keep kicking them out they're getting the chop. May be a light intensity is use as none of the lower nugs appear to have any.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmog33 (May 16, 2016)

So totally Caitlyn jennered me week 8. Cookie wreck.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jah Stew (May 19, 2016)

Man, kinda a bummer seeing this happening to CW . I am just about to flower this one and hope I don't run into a Caitlyn in the end.


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

Jah Stew said:


> Man, kinda a bummer seeing this happening to CW . I am just about to flower this one and hope I don't run into a Caitlyn in the end. View attachment 3685615


Yours looks a little more tw Dom than mine but pretty similar leaf structure. It's still only the top colas that did it. So we'll see, they've got about a week left, hopefully it was my light being to intense on The tops not an actual herm, but not looking good considering I have ihg running right next to it closer to the lights with no sign of jennering. Good luck with yours. Looks good.


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2016)

Cookie wreck 100% herm mid week 8.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr.kushbagz.mwo (May 19, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Cookie wreck 100% herm mid week 8.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that bro, they need to give you your money just for the time alone.


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

Despite the jennering. Still turned out pretty fire.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kindnug (May 22, 2016)

You pressed any rosin from it yet? I'd be tempted to press it all just cause of the nanners.
Now that it's dry I really don't notice them though.


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

kindnug said:


> You pressed any rosin from it yet? I'd be tempted to press it all just cause of the nanners.
> Now that it's dry I really don't notice them though.


Fortunately it was late enough in flower that as soon as it really started to throw them I chopped it and it'll still be good smoke from the looks of it and most of the nanners came out when I did final manicure.


----------



## kindnug (May 22, 2016)

Looked like it could've done some damage, but you got it early.
You growing clones of it to see if it continues or just scrap it?


----------



## kmog33 (May 22, 2016)

kindnug said:


> Looked like it could've done some damage, but you got it early.
> You growing clones of it to see if it continues or just scrap it?


They were cuts so scrapping it. I hit its lower branches pretty early on with my Tahoe master male so I have some viable beans I don't know whether or not I'll work with them though as mom was a he she. But dad has no herm tendencies so it may be worth doing with caution at some point. For eighth now though, don't really have the time or space for plants that are confused about their sexuality. Lol.


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 22, 2016)

Anybody ever finish out some of the Urkle-Berry?


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 23, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Anybody ever finish out some of the Urkle-Berry?


I haven't but I'm sure it would be dank...as long as it doesn't herm.


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 23, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> I haven't but I'm sure it would be dank...as long as it doesn't herm.


I don't see herms being an issue with those genetics in particular, just what like to see the end product before dedicating precious tent space to it.


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 23, 2016)

I dunno about that, Urkle can be a bit unstable when outcrossed and seeing the other herm reports in here, I'd still be careful. Cannas bubbas urkle cookies was ok, had a slight lavender smell to it. High was about a 7 out of 10.


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> I don't see herms being an issue with those genetics in particular, just what like to see the end product before dedicating precious tent space to it.





eastcoastmo said:


> I dunno about that, Urkle can be a bit unstable when outcrossed and seeing the other herm reports in here, I'd still be careful. Cannas bubbas urkle cookies was ok, had a slight lavender smell to it. High was about a 7 out of 10.


This. Urkle is very herm prone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 23, 2016)

Interesting, I've only grown out one Urkle cross, it hermed a little because of my mistake...once I fixed the light leak it was very stable, and we're talkin fems.


----------



## hockeybry2 (May 23, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Anybody ever finish out some of the Urkle-Berry?


Sitting on a pack....wanna run it in the fall


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 23, 2016)

urkle is hermie prone? i have dozens of gdp or urkle crosses and havent had much issues. Sin city whitenightmarexgdp hermed on me but that is from the white nightmare I thought.

cannaventure wise, im not a fan of his fem gear anymore. BBTW and especially CVOG hermed on me late in flower. seemed sterile but idgaf


----------



## kmog33 (May 23, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> urkle is hermie prone? i have dozens of gdp or urkle crosses and havent had much issues. Sin city whitenightmarexgdp hermed on me but that is from the white nightmare I thought.
> 
> cannaventure wise, im not a fan of his fem gear anymore. BBTW and especially CVOG hermed on me late in flower. seemed sterile but idgaf


I haven't had issues running it either. But heard lots of stories about it and it's crosses doing it. Same with trainwreck, never had it herm on me but from what I know that ones hermie prone as well. Bodhis cross with Urkle he suggests to grow outside because of its herm tendencies inside, which is interesting that it doesn't happen outside. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubba's girl (May 25, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Sitting on a pack....wanna run it in the fall


Can't find much info, but I think I'll be rolling the dice, sounds too tasty to pass up.


----------



## kmog33 (May 25, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Interesting, I've only grown out one Urkle cross, it hermed a little because of my mistake...once I fixed the light leak it was very stable, and we're talkin fems.


I've grown out the original Urkle and several crosses and never seen a herm plant. I've also run a lot of trainwreck and never seen a ball or nanner. They're just strains that are known to be herm prone. Possibly because they both come from herm plants lol. It seems like a lot of the cannaventure fem line are herming pretty regularly late in flower though, so that could just be increasing the tendencies. 

But it's been my experience growing where a lot of growers get herms, I have seem to have avoided them. May just be my grow environment, but I've only had 3 plants/strains herm on me ever. A blue dream fem bean, a sour grapes fem bean, and now two cannaventure cookie wreck fem beans(one hermed week 8, the other was a straight male). I've run a lot of Cali cons gear, trainwreck, Urkle, and now ihg gear and not a single herm from any of those, but if you start reading through their thread on here you will see all of the reports of herms kind of rampant. Not to say that the instability isn't bred into them by breeders who don't know what they're doing, but a lot of the most desirable strains come with some part of their genes lacking quite a bit in some sense while excelling in others. Kinda like Einstein. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greencropper (May 25, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> I've grown out the original Urkle and several crosses and never seen a herm plant. I've also run a lot of trainwreck and never seen a ball or nanner. They're just strains that are known to be herm prone. Possibly because they both come from herm plants lol. It seems like a lot of the cannaventure fem line are herming pretty regularly late in flower though, so that could just be increasing the tendencies.
> 
> But it's been my experience growing where a lot of growers get herms, I have seem to have avoided them. May just be my grow environment, but I've only had 3 plants/strains herm on me ever. A blue dream fem bean, a sour grapes fem bean, and now two cannaventure cookie wreck fem beans(one hermed week 8, the other was a straight male). I've run a lot of Cali cons gear, trainwreck, Urkle, and now ihg gear and not a single herm from any of those, but if you start reading through their thread on here you will see all of the reports of herms kind of rampant. Not to say that the instability isn't bred into them by breeders who don't know what they're doing, but a lot of the most desirable strains come with some part of their genes lacking quite a bit in some sense while excelling in others. Kinda like Einstein.
> 
> ...


im feeling lucky my 2 CV raspberry kush fem grew strong & stable, no sign of herm, also the pollination by Mosca C99 seems to have gene matched well with 99.99% of beans being healthy & viable


----------



## kmog33 (May 25, 2016)

greencropper said:


> im feeling lucky my 2 CV raspberry kush fem grew strong & stable, no sign of herm, also the pollination by Mosca C99 seems to have gene matched well with 99.99% of beans being healthy & viable


Mine looked great until late week 8 so fortunately the buds still turned out pretty good. Would've liked to have gone another week on them though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velvet Elvis (May 25, 2016)

greencropper said:


> im feeling lucky my 2 CV raspberry kush fem grew strong & stable, no sign of herm, also the pollination by Mosca C99 seems to have gene matched well with 99.99% of beans being healthy & viable


how good was she?


----------



## greencropper (May 25, 2016)

havnt sampled those 2 yet, getting through some others first, 2 distinctly different types, terps & all are different, will post here with smoke report later


----------



## greencropper (May 25, 2016)

these beans are from the CV RK fem purp pheno, non purp pheno hasnt been shucked yet, pics a bit fuzzy, better ones later when sun comes out with natural light


----------



## Vato_504 (May 25, 2016)

greencropper said:


> these beans are from the CV RK fem purp pheno, non purp pheno hasnt been shucked yet, pics a bit fuzzy, better ones later when sun comes out with natural lightView attachment 3691060 View attachment 3691062


Sharing is caring!!! Lol


----------



## greencropper (May 25, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Sharing is caring!!! Lol


bro im of the same mind, though there maybe an issue with any beans i have, there is an exceptionally nasty fungal disease infesting my area, just got feedback recently from a buddy whom i gave some beans to 5mths ago, he lives about 20 miles from me, he had no disease issue before i gave him the beans, he has stated all the plants he grew from my beans showed the exact same disease symptoms mine exhibit..i pray his area has not contracted this loathsome disease...


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 23, 2016)

Pure animal.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 23, 2016)

greencropper said:


> these beans are from the CV RK fem purp pheno, non purp pheno hasnt been shucked yet, pics a bit fuzzy, better ones later when sun comes out with natural lightView attachment 3691060 View attachment 3691062


Nice work man, plenty to keep you going for years!! 



Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3715688
> Pure animal.


Wow man, she's purrrrdy


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 24, 2016)

Giving these TDT ghost of freebies a go. For only being 17 days along they stink!!!


----------



## greencropper (Jun 24, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nice work man, plenty to keep you going for years!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow man, she's purrrrdy


that was the first feminized female ive crossed with a reg male...there seems less infertile beans compared to most of the other crosses this season?...all good bro, btw the bobster should have sprinkled some pollen on his pure animal hey? lol


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> that was the first feminized female ive crossed with a reg male...there seems less infertile beans compared to most of the other crosses this season?...all good bro, btw the bobster should have sprinkled some pollen on his pure animal hey? lol


Seems to have worked real well mate, great work!! 
Lol, yep, that was a girl begging to be bent over and reamed with some top quality pollen!!


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 24, 2016)

greencropper said:


> that was the first feminized female ive crossed with a reg male...there seems less infertile beans compared to most of the other crosses this season?...all good bro, btw the bobster should have sprinkled some pollen on his pure animal hey? lol


I wanted to but I have a thing against breeding from fem moms.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 24, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I wanted to but I have a thing against breeding from fem moms.


is it because the outcome is not good in that the resulting offspring are spastic in some form or that you're possibly doing something against nature & are just not comfortable with it preferring to let plants have good ol naturale sex...eg male n females?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 25, 2016)

greencropper said:


> is it because the outcome is not good in that the resulting offspring are spastic in some form or that you're possibly doing something against nature & are just not comfortable with it preferring to let plants have good ol naturale sex...eg male n females?


I'll be honest. I don't know a ton about breeding. I just remember years ago I read someone on here I have great respect for (maybe mohican?) say, "Please folks, for yourself and the genetics of the cannabis community DO NOT breed with fem'd seeds".

That could be wrong, I don't know. But it's just something that's always been in the back of my head.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 25, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I'll be honest. I don't know a ton about breeding. I just remember years ago I read someone on here I have great respect for (maybe mohican?) say, "Please folks, for yourself and the genetics of the cannabis community DO NOT breed with fem'd seeds".
> 
> That could be wrong, I don't know. But it's just something that's always been in the back of my head.


understandable cos if it happened on a mass scale i guess there would be a big upset to the natural order? im no educated breeder but just a simple pollen chucker, i do not intend to pollinate many fems as only a few im needing, & i dont think i will breed with the fem offspring?...but who knows if they are top dank?...dont want to turn into a Dr Frankenstein either


----------



## v.s one (Jun 27, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3715688
> Pure animal.


How she compare to the other animal crosses your running?


----------



## v.s one (Jun 27, 2016)

Pure ghost.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 27, 2016)

v.s one said:


> View attachment 3719054 Pure ghost.


pure ghost from CV? bro thats a new one on me, where you score those beans/clones?, lookin good!


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Jun 27, 2016)

@v.s one looking great! How's the nose on her 1of2 I popped is stinking bad an not even three weeks old. Other is looking so so


----------



## v.s one (Jun 27, 2016)

greencropper said:


> pure ghost from CV? bro thats a new one on me, where you score those beans/clones?, lookin good!


They were freebies from TDT. Cv released them with pure raspberry, animal and Irene. All fems. I just up potted in to her final pot so she should explode.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 27, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> @v.s one looking great! How's the nose on her 1of2 I popped is stinking bad an not even three weeks old. Other is looking so so


Yeah so far the same results as you. The other I just trashed.I am topping every third node to bush her out. I will keep you posted good luck on the grow. Hopefully we find a gem like greencropper.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2016)

v.s one said:


> How she compare to the other animal crosses your running?


By far more trichs on a my cannaventures.


----------



## v.s one (Jun 28, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> By far more trichs on a my cannaventures.


Great work none the less.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 28, 2016)

Bottom nug of pure animal I'm gonna quick dry and sample.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 29, 2016)

cv makes dank fems i see. i may try a few.... breeding with fems is fine as long as you make sure theyre healthy,imo


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jun 30, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> cv makes dank fems i see. i may try a few.... breeding with fems is fine as long as you make sure theyre healthy,imo


Welp, the plant pictured became an accidental mama. I hit a few lowers of my top dawg 3 chems with a male to f2 them. This pure animal was next to it and got a few beans. I'll run them for sure because the pure animal mom is fire. Smoked the first little dried piece and it's like minty chocolate almost. So it will be "Pure Animal x 3chems". I'll call it chupacabra.


----------



## greencropper (Jun 30, 2016)

Velvet Elvis said:


> how good was she?


smoke is good, smooth berry like taste, pretty couchlock & a case of munchies ensued, i think this is a good ache & pain reliever too...overall 7-8 out of 10 for effects & taste, 10 out of 10 for bag appeal


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Jul 3, 2016)

Pure animal fire og dom and cookie dom


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 9, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3720023
> Bottom nug of pure animal I'm gonna quick dry and sample.


How'd you like the pure animal?


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> How'd you like the pure animal?


Love it. Just smoked a bowl actually. Out of everything I ran its the most potent hands down. 

Almost impossible not to take a nap. Heavy pain relieving indica. Absolutely amazing bag appeal. 

So good I ordered the pure shoreline.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 9, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Love it. Just smoked a bowl actually. Out of everything I ran its the most potent hands down.
> 
> Almost impossible not to take a nap. Heavy pain relieving indica. Absolutely amazing bag appeal.
> 
> So good I ordered the pure shoreline.


Very interesting  what sort of phenos were popping up in those beans?


----------



## greencropper (Aug 9, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Love it. Just smoked a bowl actually. Out of everything I ran its the most potent hands down.
> 
> Almost impossible not to take a nap. Heavy pain relieving indica. Absolutely amazing bag appeal.
> 
> So good I ordered the pure shoreline.


awesome gear bob!...i know its against the rules but...mine are gonna get some pollen on them


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 9, 2016)

Ha ha i love this unfo


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 8, 2016)

Pure ghost.


----------



## Bubba's girl (Sep 8, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3723648 View attachment 3723649 View attachment 3723651 View attachment 3723652 View attachment 3723654
> Pure animal fire og dom and cookie dom



Those look delish!

But I'm confused, isn't Pure Animal: Animal Cookies x Animal Cookies? Is the Fire OG dom Flaming cookies?


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 8, 2016)

Good question
I believe animal cookies is gsc x fire og...so same lineage as their flaming cookies I guess... just their own cross maybe different cuts


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 8, 2016)

greencropper said:


> you possibly have something there...eg the crinkle leaf blueberry pheno etc


I was one of the lucky growers who found a crinkle leaf blueberry back in 2002. That plant has forever been my white whale! 

I actually had cannav's purpleberry bxii and even with the crinkle leaf deformity, no dice. That was one bad strain for me. Great color, dark purple almost black, but bad taste no potency and worst of all the males produced pollen sacs with no pollen. 

At first I swore off CV but seeing all the fire that has came from them I did pick up their mix pack of GSC. See if I can redeem myself a little.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Sep 8, 2016)

Bubba's girl said:


> Those look delish!
> 
> But I'm confused, isn't Pure Animal: Animal Cookies x Animal Cookies? Is the Fire OG dom Flaming cookies?


Thanks! I think the animal cookies are fire X gsc. So it's fire X gsc X fire X gsc. (I think. Lol)

This shit gets confusing sometimes. 

Ps. This had the most knockdown potency of all strains I ran with it.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 8, 2016)

just put 2 canna venture pure animal if it looks like yours ill be stoked also have hazemans grape13 will see looks really fire though Bob amazing job like always. I got 13 fem's free from teamdank an my pure animals says its a gsc clone x gsc clone they in love with cookies in cali lol


----------



## higher self (Sep 8, 2016)

Sounds like the Pure fems are legit. I've got a Pure Irene vegging now.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Good question
> I believe animal cookies is gsc x fire og...so same lineage as their flaming cookies I guess... just their own cross maybe different cuts


Flaming Cookies is close to Animal but it used a Fire OG bx1 male. I'm pretty sure it's OGRaskal bx1. It's some stellar males in them I believe Relentless uses the same line for some of his crosses. He made same cross as Flaming Cookies called Fire Cookies but I think maybe a better dad cus it looks better than FC.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Thanks! I think the animal cookies are fire X gsc. So it's fire X gsc X fire X gsc. (I think. Lol)
> 
> This shit gets confusing sometimes.
> 
> Ps. This had the most knockdown potency of all strains I ran with it.


Y'all are right about the Pure Animal they are just Animal Cookies s1s but Bob has a Fire OG dom pheno from these as it opened the gene pool up which is why you see Bob post pics of different phenos. That one pheno looks like a crazy cookie dom pheno like Forum


----------



## hockeybry2 (Sep 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Flaming Cookies is close to Animal but it used a Fire OG bx1 male. I'm pretty sure it's OGRaskal bx1. It's some stellar males in them I believe Relentless uses the same line for some of his crosses. He made same cross as Flaming Cookies called Fire Cookies but I think maybe a better dad cus it looks better than FC.


I need to get my flaming cookies in the ground soon haha


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 9, 2016)

does the Pure Animals do good outdoor does any1 have 411 on that cause I have some 5th element an holy grail kush out side an it looks better than some peps indo


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 9, 2016)

has any1 grew canna ventures gorilla wreck got some donated by teamdank havnt really seen any grows of it??????


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> does the Pure Animals do good outdoor does any1 have 411 on that cause I have some 5th element an holy grail kush out side an it looks better than some peps indo


I would think it would it's cookies and they do much better outdoor IMHO but there are some people who can get the lower yielding cookies to stack really well.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 9, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> I would think it would it's cookies and they do much better outdoor IMHO but there are some people who can get the lower yielding cookies to stack really well.


cool


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 9, 2016)

I have that Indiana og from cv it said there was a gummy bear pheno as well was hoping ta get that or the ol school bubble gum that be nice but still have a while till I get to them


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 13, 2016)

been using canna coco for a number of years now my guy wasn't at shop for a few days needed coco bad got dna mills coco cork not feeling it not sure if its all n my head is any1 familiar with or use thinkin I want my canna back


----------



## greencropper (Sep 13, 2016)

NEW CANNAVENTURE DROP @ ATTITUDESEEDBANK


----------



## Jah Stew (Sep 14, 2016)

Been away due to lack of time in a day, 24hr is not enough. My 2nd run with CookieWreck & Irene here's a few of CW just before harvest.


----------



## Jah Stew (Sep 14, 2016)

I just got a nice surprise in the mail from my friend at Sooregonseeds.com & CannaVenture a 5pack of White Widow fems & CV's Flaming Cookies fem. Haven't seen or run FlamC in the past so not sure what to expect. If anyone has any growtime with her I would like to hear whatever they have to say about her good or bad.


----------



## higher self (Sep 16, 2016)

Jah Stew said:


> Been away due to lack of time in a day, 24hr is not enough. My 2nd run with CookieWreck & Irene here's a few of CW just before harvest. View attachment 3780764 View attachment 3780766 View attachment 3780780


Nice! What can you tell us about that Irene & any pics?


----------



## Jah Stew (Sep 17, 2016)

Irene is a great strain to run, she's stretchy but her stems firm up in flowering and produce golf all size nugs that turn into pine cones from the top down to the bottom, no big colas to deal with. Has that pineyness it's known for not the best pic I can take some more if needed.


----------



## higher self (Sep 17, 2016)

Looks fire @Jah Stew !! 

Thanks for that! I've got this & a few other OG's in cloner now. How many days do you run it?


----------



## Jah Stew (Sep 18, 2016)

This is day 56 and I try to shoot for 63days, but as you can tell she's real close to the finish.


----------



## QuestforKnowledge (Sep 21, 2016)

been using kool bloom powder for a number of years heard beastie bloomz is way better not sure have any of you guys used beastie bloomz????? feed back greatly appreciated my 5th ele an holy grail only have 3 weeks or so to go really want more swelling......


----------



## v.s one (Sep 21, 2016)

QuestforKnowledge said:


> been using kool bloom powder for a number of years heard beastie bloomz is way better not sure have any of you guys used beastie bloomz????? feed back greatly appreciated my 5th ele an holy grail only have 3 weeks or so to go really want more swelling......


I use Moab. Real good stuff


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Sep 26, 2016)

CVS pure ghost last day in veg. Has a strong og smell to her.


----------



## BenRipped (Oct 16, 2016)

heres some irene og and raspberry kush I grew outdoors this year both came out really frosty. The irene is so piney smelling it's very unique. the raspberry kush is very dense and sticky plant really did well.

irene og
 

raspberry kush


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 16, 2016)

BenRipped said:


> heres some irene og and raspberry kush I grew outdoors this year both came out really frosty. The irene is so piney smelling it's very unique. the raspberry kush is very dense and sticky plant really did well.
> 
> irene og
> View attachment 3806636
> ...


Both look fire man, nice work


----------



## Jah Stew (Oct 17, 2016)

Irene close to ending her 6th week in with only Nectar of the Gods nutrients. Defiantly has a stronger & louder terp profile. Now I have a few of the Flaming Cookies fems I popped a few weeks ago that are about 2-3weeks from going into flowering. Loving the #NFTG for giving me the tastiest #bonegrown flowers from #CannaVenture cookie line-up.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Oct 24, 2016)

Day 24 ghost can't figure out the taco for the life of me, but she is still very thick and coating up nice.


----------



## blu3bird (Oct 25, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I use Moab. Real good stuff


Truth


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 6, 2016)

higher self said:


> Sounds like the Pure fems are legit. I've got a Pure Irene vegging now.


How is it


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 6, 2016)

Day 36 ghost


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3643996
> East coast cookie wreck


How was the yield on this eccw


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 6, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> How was the yield on this eccw


They averaged around 6 zips each time I grew her.


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 6, 2016)

Have pure shoreline fems vegging currently. Will show the outcome in here. t


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> They averaged around 6 zips each time I grew her.


Now that's what's up.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> Have pure shoreline fems vegging currently. Will show the outcome in here. t


From shoreline genetics


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 6, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> From shoreline genetics


No cannaventure pure shoreline. 

Shoreline sent me some crosses too but they wouldn't germinate.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> No cannaventure pure shoreline.
> 
> Shoreline sent me some crosses too but they wouldn't germinate.


Is it dat old school repugnant skunk funk. When I hear shoreline my face frown up cause I no its stank as Fuk. Lol


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Nov 6, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Is it dat old school repugnant skunk funk. When I hear shoreline my face frown up cause I no its stank as Fuk. Lol


I sure hope so bud! That's what I'm hoping and praying for. 

Will report for sure.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 6, 2016)

Bob Zmuda said:


> I sure hope so bud! That's what I'm hoping and praying for.
> 
> Will report for sure.


Ok yea man do that. Im thinking about getn a few pack of shoreline genetics pure shoreline. Shoreline x shoreline


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 6, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> View attachment 3824234 View attachment 3824239 View attachment 3824243


Spores boiiiii


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 7, 2016)

Mycology has always had me interested but i was too lazy in my youth to appreciate patience,understanding and take a deep breath mentalities escaped me until around 37 yrs old. I would love to try to work with someone to maybe trade some of these beans for some canna i havent tried? Maybe a sativa leaning girl i can play with for 120 days lol. Just a thought.


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 7, 2016)

greencropper said:


> NEW CANNAVENTURE DROP @ ATTITUDESEEDBANKView attachment 3780333



I am going to assume some of you are in the states.......does it not seem strange in this day and age that we are going thru a euro seedbank to get a north american breeders gear? Or am i way offbase about attitude being an overseas bank? Does canna not have a bank on the NA continent we could utilize? I AM NOT TRYING to start drama just asking an honest question.


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 7, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> I am going to assume some of you are in the states.......does it not seem strange in this day and age that we are going thru a euro seedbank to get a north american breeders gear? Or am i way offbase about attitude being an overseas bank? Does canna not have a bank on the NA continent we could utilize? I AM NOT TRYING to start drama just asking an honest question.


I am pretty sure most of us avoid overseas banks whenever possible. The banks here tend to carry less breeders than Attitude, but often have better deals and not green tape ever! I have had good luck with Great Lakes Genetics, James Bean Co, Seedsherenow, The Dank Team, and some other smaller banks that are run through email / instagram. What breeder are you trying to grab? Someone will be able to point you to a US source in most cases.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 7, 2016)

Us seed bank the dank team gets Cannaventure drops on a semi regular basis...I'd say they are due for one


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 7, 2016)

Fair enough, the only place ive EVER bought from was sea of seeds when it was really popular here back in the day. I had an old handle of vermontskunk back then and my brother inlaw took over the account when i sold him that computer for gaming world of warcraft. lol told you it was eons ago man. So i bought mr nice medicine man from S.O.S and kosher kush from reserva privada. Now my bank in texas started asking weird questions and calling me asking if i actually made the overseas purchase and it weirded me out(at the time i was not 100% mmj programmed lol) So i backed off and tried to ask for help from pollen chuckers at firestaxx, FAIL! Then one of my fave breeders T at classic seeds had a health issue set him back so i kinda got derailed, I'd like to focus on another try at something similar to this sativa leaning strain that has lots of positive reviews from trusted peers and lovers of sativa's especially as my name implies id love to try mangobiche or a punto roja but international overseas purchases i looked into required a bank transfer....when i inquired at my wife's bank about this the rates made me dry heave lmao. So def would like to try anything like that and as the pics ill share show i had no clue how to properly maintain a sativa back then but even so the finished flowers were "just plain better" then most hybrids i smoke.
I rely entirely on folks grow journals here to dictate whom i steer towards genetics wise. So far docs dank, dr d81 has shown me wonderful treats from his stables, his rosin pics actually gave me an erection yesterday, i was impressed man! Between cannaventure, dr.d81, and some sort of Sativa heavy potent strain i can focus my energies on would be wonderful.
once again thankyou for your time.


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 7, 2016)

Looking back on that pic above now....had i put a net on her in veg........omfg man!


----------



## hayrolld (Nov 7, 2016)

There are others, but I would recommend Bodhi, Snowhigh, and Karma. 

Bodhi has a line called Nerika Seed Trust that are landrace non hybridised genetics, including sativas from several areas of the world. His stuff is at Great Lakes Genetics. 

Snowhigh has a lot of sativas from all over, including many nice worked crosses that are sativa heavy on the mix. You can get those at Seedsherenow. 

Karma does not have the landrace genetics of the first two, but he likes hazes/sativas and his lines are well worked so you will more than likely find keepers in a pack. Oregoneliteseeds.com has the newer strains from him. 

Also, coming soon, are some nice worked sativa leaning crosses from Tonygreen's Tortured Beans. 

There are threads, reviews, and pictures of all these here on RIU, and on instagram. Hope that helps brother


----------



## MANGOBICHE (Nov 7, 2016)

thankyou, Of course that helps man! I did see some snowhigh at firestaxx awhile back but his prices were not achiveable by me at that time. Nerika seed trust just went down into my notepad so thankyou once again hayrolld. I actually bounce from icmag and riu in order to discern info being on point at times............I am SERIOUSLY interested if any of you come across a cannaventure heavy sativa or heavy skunk leaning towards rks and i'll pay good money if it can be proven to be legit.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Us seed bank the dank team gets Cannaventure drops on a semi regular basis...I'd say they are due for one


Yea over due.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 7, 2016)

MANGOBICHE said:


> I am going to assume some of you are in the states.......does it not seem strange in this day and age that we are going thru a euro seedbank to get a north american breeders gear? Or am i way offbase about attitude being an overseas bank? Does canna not have a bank on the NA continent we could utilize? I AM NOT TRYING to start drama just asking an honest question.


The dank team.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 7, 2016)

Well I am disappointed to say that 1 of the 4 Flaming cookies fems I just flipped to flower a little over a week ago has shown to be a boy... starting to think this strain may not be as good as I hoped. she definitely is showing that cookie stretch, stupid distance forming between internodes since the flip. but no really smell coming from stem rubs and such so far. also these plants have to be the most fickle bitches I have ever run in terms of feeding.


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 7, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Well I am disappointed to say that 1 of the 4 Flaming cookies fems I just flipped to flower a little over a week ago has shown to be a boy... starting to think this strain may not be as good as I hoped. she definitely is showing that cookie stretch, stupid distance forming between internodes since the flip. but no really smell coming from stem rubs and such so far. also these plants have to be the most fickle bitches I have ever run in terms of feeding.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 7, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Sorry to hear that.


It just sucks particularly because I am gonna have a nice bare spot in flower now to remind me lol


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 7, 2016)

L


natro.hydro said:


> It just sucks particularly because I am gonna have a nice bare spot in flower now to remind me lol


Lol. I no the feeling. That's one reason I want to start running fems. But some of the hottest gear are not coming in fems.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 7, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Well I am disappointed to say that 1 of the 4 Flaming cookies fems I just flipped to flower a little over a week ago has shown to be a boy... starting to think this strain may not be as good as I hoped. she definitely is showing that cookie stretch, stupid distance forming between internodes since the flip. but no really smell coming from stem rubs and such so far. also these plants have to be the most fickle bitches I have ever run in terms of feeding.


This displeases me. Are these from seed? I had a cookie from seed that was a super whiny bitch, but her clones are way better behaved. I have a few of these flaming cookies fems that are dyin to be popped.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 7, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Well I am disappointed to say that 1 of the 4 Flaming cookies fems I just flipped to flower a little over a week ago has shown to be a boy... starting to think this strain may not be as good as I hoped. she definitely is showing that cookie stretch, stupid distance forming between internodes since the flip. but no really smell coming from stem rubs and such so far. also these plants have to be the most fickle bitches I have ever run in terms of feeding.


And now that I think about it, these might be the most expensive beans in my vault at 100 bucks for 5 fems. If there are dudes in my pack cvs is dead to me


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> And now that I think about it, these might be the most expensive beans in my vault at 100 bucks for 5 fems. If there are dudes in my pack cvs is dead to me


Dam


----------



## shonuff_305 (Nov 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> And now that I think about it, these might be the most expensive beans in my vault at 100 bucks for 5 fems. If there are dudes in my pack cvs is dead to me


Oh wow. They were fems.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 7, 2016)

shonuff_305 said:


> Oh wow. They were fems.


Yeah I think the first time cvs released flaming cookies they were regs and drops after were fems. I hadn't seen them in stock for like a year at the time I bought em so I jumped all over the fems.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> Yeah I think the first time cvs released flaming cookies they were regs and drops after were fems. I hadn't seen them in stock for like a year at the time I bought em so I jumped all over the fems.


Yeah I have a pack of the regs too, accidentally ordered fems from tdt thinking they were regs a while ago. finally grew them out 4/5 germed and now a dude at the party. had kinda high hopes for these after growing my pure animal freebies. not happy but I will grow the regs at some point, just not sure when.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Nov 7, 2016)

natro.hydro said:


> Yeah I have a pack of the regs too, accidentally ordered fems from tdt thinking they were regs a while ago. finally grew them out 4/5 germed and now a dude at the party. had kinda high hopes for these after growing my pure animal freebies. not happy but I will grow the regs at some point, just not sure when.


You take clones? How they looking? Nice score on the flaming cookie regs, those were a super hot commodity


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 7, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> You take clones? How they looking? Nice score on the flaming cookie regs, those were a super hot commodity


Did not take clones, most of the stuff I am running right now I just do 1 run and done, gotta good amount of seeds to get to. also have testers on their way from majestral of red eyed genetics. was never given an Eta for those so have pulled back on the throttle so to speak so I know I have room for those. could have squeezed another rotation quick but it is what it is.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 10, 2016)

Finishing week 6 pure ghost, couple shots of some lowers. Each week goes by the more and more I'm liking this one.


----------



## natro.hydro (Nov 10, 2016)

Gonefishn7420 said:


> Finishing week 6 pure ghost, couple shots of some lowers. Each week goes by the more and more I'm liking this one.View attachment 3827323 View attachment 3827324


What's the nose on her? always heard ghost og is the most lemon of the bunch for og.


----------



## Gonefishn7420 (Nov 10, 2016)

This one is straight gas with a hint of lemon and a lil rotten funk mixed in. Not as much lemon as I was expecting.


----------



## kmog33 (Nov 10, 2016)

hockeybry2 said:


> And now that I think about it, these might be the most expensive beans in my vault at 100 bucks for 5 fems. If there are dudes in my pack cvs is dead to me


I got one real good looking dude out of my cookie wreck fems. The rest were ladies. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jah Stew (Nov 10, 2016)

Both are Cookie Wreck fem placed outside 7 weeks ago to induce flowering.


----------



## Jah Stew (Nov 13, 2016)

Quick update on the CW she filled up her resin rails and is getting loud & stinky stank from greater distances. Easily comparable to my indoor runs in all departments even starting to show her hidden purples that come out in the last week for me inside.


----------



## higher self (Nov 27, 2016)

Pure Irene starting to look dank!


----------



## Jah Stew (Nov 28, 2016)

I have been topping my Irene to get her to bulk up with more weight . She isn't a big producer, none of the true OGs are. I just call them pine cones instead of colas/buds, nice smelling pine cones. About 10 days from harvesting. I like to take her to as close to 70days as possible but she averages 65 depending on what type of nutrients, with Nectar of the Gods she can make 70. With salt based ferts she might make 63. All #bonegrown these days. I have given up the salts and nitrates and will not go back.


----------



## volusian (Nov 28, 2016)

Greenpoint has or had a sale on cannaventure. Around $68 on a 5 pack of fems. So I scored a pack of pure animal and a pack of pure ghost. Hopefully I find some fiyah!


----------



## higher self (Nov 28, 2016)

Jah Stew said:


> I have been topping my Irene to get her to bulk up with more weight . She isn't a big producer, none of the true OGs are. I just call them pine cones instead of colas/buds, nice smelling pine cones. About 10 days from harvesting. I like to take her to as close to 70days as possible but she averages 65 depending on what type of nutrients, with Nectar of the Gods she can make 70. With salt based ferts she might make 63. All #bonegrown these days. I have given up the salts and nitrates and will not go back.


Nice! Mine is growing slow compared to other OG's reminds me of growing Bubba Kush. Going to backcross it to a Rudeboi male next round.


----------



## JDMase (Nov 28, 2016)

Just ordered 5 of their gorilla wreck 4 and jeez they are expensive. Are they worth it? Ive seen mixed reviews!


----------



## greencropper (Nov 28, 2016)

higher self said:


> Pure Irene starting to look dank!
> 
> View attachment 3840685 View attachment 3840686


lookin good bro, how many days into flower is she? & what sort of smells are coming from her?


----------



## higher self (Nov 28, 2016)

greencropper said:


> lookin good bro, how many days into flower is she? & what sort of smells are coming from her?


Thanks! It's about 30 days or so. Not to much of a smell yet but its piney w/ a bit of sour smell. I think its going to be one of those low odor until cured but have a strong flavor when smoking or dabs.


----------



## camandcandice (Nov 29, 2016)

JDMase said:


> Just ordered 5 of their gorilla wreck 4 and jeez they are expensive. Are they worth it? Ive seen mixed reviews!


My 5 pack was very average, 4 of the 5 sprouted which was ok but was a weak ass smoke and yield was crap airy buds with no hint of gg#4 in any of the pheno's


----------



## P.DIZZLE (Nov 29, 2016)

v.s one said:


> Indiana OG 45 days in flower.View attachment 3635495


I'm fairly new to growing have been gathering info 4 over a yesr just bought all my equipment etc can u recommend a seed bank that has good genetics I've spent a lot of $ on lights etc just need a decent bank ur pic is lookin awesome


----------



## Vato_504 (Nov 29, 2016)

P.DIZZLE said:


> I'm fairly new to growing have been gathering info 4 over a yesr just bought all my equipment etc can u recommend a seed bank that has good genetics I've spent a lot of $ on lights etc just need a decent bank ur pic is lookin awesome


What kind of strains you looking for?


----------



## v.s one (Nov 29, 2016)

P.DIZZLE said:


> I'm fairly new to growing have been gathering info 4 over a yesr just bought all my equipment etc can u recommend a seed bank that has good genetics I've spent a lot of $ on lights etc just need a decent bank ur pic is lookin awesome


you got to give us more info on what you are trying to accomplish. Are you looking for quality or quantity or something potent or super stinky. Or all of the above.


----------



## P.DIZZLE (Nov 29, 2016)

v.s one said:


> you got to give us more info on what you are trying to accomplish. Are you looking for quality or quantity or something potent or super stinky. Or all of the above.


All the above if that's even possible thanks


----------



## P.DIZZLE (Nov 29, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> What kind of strains you looking for?


I had a back injury a year ago my finances are shot being disabled I have to do this to save my home n feed my family good tasty stinky good yielder will work


----------



## P.DIZZLE (Nov 29, 2016)

P.DIZZLE said:


> All the above if that's even possible thanks


I had a back injury now disabled I am in danger of losing my home etc disability takes forever to kick in I'm a single dad just trying to get by until I get disability payments


----------



## v.s one (Nov 29, 2016)

P.DIZZLE said:


> All the above if that's even possible thanks


I would go with cookie wreck, east coast cookie wreck, or gorilla wreck. They are all available here https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannaventure-seeds/cat_15.html. Hope this helps.


----------



## P.DIZZLE (Nov 29, 2016)

v.s one said:


> I would go with cookie wreck, east coast cookie wreck, or gorilla wreck. They are all available here https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/cannaventure-seeds/cat_15.html. Hope this helps.


Thank u do u have experience with them strains if so what were u pulling in with what type of set up thanks appreciate a lot really


----------



## v.s one (Nov 29, 2016)

Everything gg touches is pretty good and train wreck crosses are better then the clone only. It depends on the grower and setup. The more you train your girls and longer veg your going to get more out of your plants. Those are fems so I would mainline them girls because you don't have to worry about males.https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-main-lining-thread.542308/


----------



## Jah Stew (Dec 15, 2016)

This is Flamming Cookies (fem) from seed around end of week 7. Grown with Nectar of the Gods #bonegrown. From what I hear about the FC fems you get 3different phenos, this one was a stretchy girl once flowering started and smells as close to the original GSCookies as I've ever seen so far with other Cookie dominant crosses. She is really bulk/Hulking up in week 6-7. The 2pic is her just a few days later. The weight seems a lot better than what the GSC puts out. Anyone else run her in the past?


----------



## higher self (Dec 23, 2016)

higher self said:


> Pure Irene starting to look dank!
> 
> View attachment 3840685 View attachment 3840686


This one is a keeper for sure! Cannaventure got people pissed off for these Irene S1's but I'm loving it!  Got the next one getting a good veg!


----------



## Jah Stew (Dec 24, 2016)

I ran a extra clone of Irene I had outside and she seems to love the natural sun and the warmer temps we have been having. As far as the Irene being a S1, it's not. By the time we got the fem seeds from CannaV they are a S2 due to how the Irene came about from a bag seed out of SoCal, my thoughts are it was a bagseed from the SFV OG cut due to bud structure and plant structure. But it's not a S1 when we get it.


----------



## higher self (Dec 24, 2016)

Jah Stew said:


> I ran a extra clone of Irene I had outside and she seems to love the natural sun and the warmer temps we have been having. As far as the Irene being a S1, it's not. By the time we got the fem seeds from CannaV they are a S2 due to how the Irene came about from a bag seed out of SoCal, my thoughts are it was a bagseed from the SFV OG cut due to bud structure and plant structure. But it's not a S1 when we get it. View attachment 3860205


Got cha whatever it is folks are not pleased because apparently Cannaventue didnt have Rudeboi's blessings to use the cut or something like that. If it really started fom bag seed then who cares about getting someone else's go ahead to do whatever with the strain IMO. Not like someone worked the line.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 24, 2016)

higher self said:


> Got cha whatever it is folks are not pleased because apparently Cannaventue didnt have Rudeboi's blessings to use the cut or something like that. If it really started fom bag seed then who cares about getting someone else's go ahead to do whatever with the strain IMO. Not like someone worked the line.


Some of these guys sound like such dildos these days. If that story is legit rudeboi sounds like a bitch. Just like gromer and his silly shit, that dude literally just slobs on gggs knob and copies their shit and rebrands it as his, then bitches about his gear getting copied/faked/resold. I hope ggg sues his ass one day though for everything he's got for using testers from them to start his "breeding" company. Lol. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## higher self (Dec 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Some of these guys sound like such dildos these days. If that story is legit rudeboi sounds like a bitch. Just like gromer and his silly shit, that dude literally just slobs on gggs knob and copies their shit and rebrands it as his, then bitches about his gear getting copied/faked/resold. I hope ggg sues his ass one day though for everything he's got for using testers from them to start his "breeding" company. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Yeah Groomer is on another level of of being a hypocrite & snitch!

I dont know if it's Rudeboi himself making a fuss but the breeders & people on the net seem to think it's against the code (see picture). Shit Cannarado is reversing but crossing all the elite cuts now so how can he even talk but I guess using the reversed pollen to make a cross is different  I get the breeder code if the lines were worked but bag seed cuts seem like fair game to me. Also its a plant not owned by any man I only need permission from the most high to use it how I see fit. But ya know there is the whole ego thing & how one needs credit for finding a bag seed lmfao!!


----------



## 18B (Dec 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> Some of these guys sound like such dildos these days. If that story is legit rudeboi sounds like a bitch. Just like gromer and his silly shit, that dude literally just slobs on gggs knob and copies their shit and rebrands it as his, then bitches about his gear getting copied/faked/resold. I hope ggg sues his ass one day though for everything he's got for using testers from them to start his "breeding" company. Lol.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Just so you know...gage green/ xxxx
Is not so innocent in the manner of which they obtained their core genetics to begin with....anybody that knows about Jojo can tell you the story...
Anyways I have CVs first original release of sour double Kush going...only got like 15 out of the 20 seeds to pop and two pissed out...they are sexing out now and will be flowered in March 2017....sour sour sour...ran these before years ago.


----------



## kmog33 (Dec 24, 2016)

18B said:


> Just so you know...gage green/ xxxx
> Is not so innocent in the manner of which they obtained their core genetics to begin with....anybody that knows about Jojo can tell you the story...
> Anyways I have CVS first original release of sour double Kush going...only got like 15 out of the 20 seeds to pop and two piss ed out


All these guys do the same shit lol. I'm not saying I like ggg, I think their gear is to expensive and gromer is doing growers a favor by being such a conniving dude, but he's still a dildo and sounds like a bitch when he complains about how business works. I'm just saying they all need to grow up and STFU. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## 18B (Dec 24, 2016)

kmog33 said:


> All these guys do the same shit lol. I'm not saying I like ggg, I think their gear is to expensive and gromer is doing growers a favor by being such a conniving dude, but he's still a dildo and sounds like a bitch when he complains about how business works. I'm just saying they all need to grow up and STFU.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


AGREED....


----------



## natro.hydro (Dec 27, 2016)

Some Flaming cookies shots


----------



## Jah Stew (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice! I am now trying another seed and noticeably different pheno from the 5 pak. It's total indica looking and acting, even leaf texture and so far little to no stretch but only day11 of flowering. The other one is still around and a keeper for now unless this shorter stocky have something I like. I'll post a few later in the cycle once she beefs up. Did yours have a good stretching?


----------



## Jah Stew (Dec 28, 2016)

Heres the Irene again, not a lot longer to go and I'm super happy reusing the soil from a one time indoor run. Just added some Mycos and "One Shot" Granulars from Nectar of the Gods which I also used to make 3 compost teas with in the run.


----------



## Jah Stew (Jan 3, 2017)

All right I had a mishap a few months back where I guess I had a little light leaking into my room and it caused my CookieWreck to throw off some male nanners which pollinated a lower flower on my Irene. Needless to say I planted one of the six seeds I got and it came up with a lot of vigor so I went ahead and ran it outdoors and this is what I came up with I still have the mother plant from this as well as a few more seeds, it's curing now it has a purple menthol with a hint of cookie dough coming from it. I know it's not ideal genetics to use 2 feminize strains to come up with new genetics, but I'm not trying to push these or claim that there are the new new but I can't wait to get in there and taste it once cured.


----------



## higher self (Jan 3, 2017)

Looking stupid fire, do your thing @Jah Stew! We cant all do it like the pro's so it's all fair game if your not making sales IMO. I plan on selfing the Irene again & hitting it with male pollen. I'm the only one who smokes my bud so I'l do whatever I want with the plants lol!


----------



## kmog33 (Jan 3, 2017)

Jah Stew said:


> View attachment 3866960 View attachment 3866961 All right I had a mishap a few months back where I guess I had a little light leaking into my room and it caused my CookieWreck to throw off some male nanners which pollinated a lower flower on my Irene. Needless to say I planted one of the six seeds I got and it came up with a lot of vigor so I went ahead and ran it outdoors and this is what I came up with I still have the mother plant from this as well as a few more seeds, it's curing now it has a purple menthol with a hint of cookie dough coming from it. I know it's not ideal genetics to use 2 feminize strains to come up with new genetics, but I'm not trying to push these or claim that there are the new new but I can't wait to get in there and taste it once cured.


I had a cookie wreck true nanners week 8.5. Super late in flower, I just chopped it. No other herbs in my room/no light leaks so may be that both tw and cookie are herm prone

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jah Stew (Jan 5, 2017)

To me anything that has been feminized has a potential to herm in the end of flowering, if not herm it still can produce those sterile little whitey seeds that kill flavor when smoked which I hate. Going to start sticking to some regular genetics this coming spring. I have a few choice genetics from the Chem family as well as a GorillaG4/Venkman Og cross called Evil Monkey all by Lost River Seeds getting worked and ready for me. This is the Lost River OG which is (Katsu Bubba x SFV OG) x (Quagmire x Venkman OG) she smells like a plumeria flower funk.


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 8, 2017)

Cvog-gonna transplant today-gotta thick stalk & freshly cut lime smell already


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 8, 2017)

Jah Stew said:


> To me anything that has been feminized has a potential to herm in the end of flowering, if not herm it still can produce those sterile little whitey seeds that kill flavor when smoked which I hate. Going to start sticking to some regular genetics this coming spring. I have a few choice genetics from the Chem family as well as a GorillaG4/Venkman Og cross called Evil Monkey all by Lost River Seeds getting worked and ready for me. This is the Lost River OG which is (Katsu Bubba x SFV OG) x (Quagmire x Venkman OG) she smells like a plumeria flower funk.View attachment 3868798


Ime almost plant will throw banners if you leave it longer than it wants to go, survival trait. Lots of fem beans and cookie crosses in particular throw later flower nanners a week or two earlier than a reg plant with throw desperation nanners. It's more of a hazard with lines that aren't stable than ones that are. So cookies s1s are more likely to herm than like Afghani s1s. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Apr 22, 2017)

Cvog


----------



## greencropper (Apr 23, 2017)

Girl Scout Cookies Mix day 35...possibly Bubba pheno? pollinated via Cannarado Barney Rubble male


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jun 21, 2017)

Cvog-day 13-lookin killer so far-sorry bout hps pics


----------



## cottee (Jun 23, 2017)

£95?for 5 fems??? Jokers! Cannaventure can go suck a dick!


----------



## Bubby'sndalab (Jul 1, 2017)

Cvog-day 24


----------



## kingzt (Jul 15, 2017)

Has anybody tried the Las Vegas Triangle Kush? Just ordered a pack and was hoping to get some insight on finding a keeper.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 24, 2017)

kingzt said:


> Has anybody tried the Las Vegas Triangle Kush? Just ordered a pack and was hoping to get some insight on finding a keeper.


Same here man hope they are great!


----------



## sharptater (Sep 29, 2017)

Pure ghost 3 weeks


----------



## sharptater (Oct 2, 2017)

Pure ghost 4 weeks. 
 
 
Anyone grown the pure ghost? If so, how long did they take to finish?


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 9, 2017)

3 cookie wreck


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 9, 2017)

East coast cookie wreck bought at Greenpoint for next to nothing got 2 5packs each of east coast cookie wreck and cookie wreck for $50-60... gotta love his auctions and nuggets


----------



## sharptater (Oct 9, 2017)

5 weeks pure ghost


----------



## macamus33 (Oct 27, 2017)

Hello, I was just gifted a sealed pack of Cannavetures "Star Berry Indica". Has anyone here grown this strain. Looking for a little info. Flowering times, possible phenos to expect or look for, any other grow tips for this strain??? Looking for a grow report .


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 28, 2017)

Cookie wreck 1 2 3


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 28, 2017)

East coast cookie wreck


----------



## Lurrabq (Oct 29, 2017)

sharptater said:


> Pure ghost 4 weeks.
> View attachment 4020572
> View attachment 4020573
> Anyone grown the pure ghost? If so, how long did they take to finish?


Mine went close to 10 weeks. Buds need support late.

Smoke is smooth and sort of a leather, dank finish.


----------



## BloomFielder (Nov 18, 2017)

2 cookie wreck freebii fems off a pack of half & half purchased i thought id share, much love n appreciation ,you get gifted something that not only grows well but also never seen in person before.

 
Day 32


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Dec 2, 2017)

Just started a Pure Raspberry Kush, Pure Animal Cookies and Cookie Wreck from CV. All three are above ground and looking good. Will post some pics, once they become a bit more interesting  Very excited for that Pure Raspberry Kush.


----------



## BloomFielder (Dec 7, 2017)

Cookie wreck day 56

half & half to the left...
And here bottom pic.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 17, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Just started a Pure Raspberry Kush, Pure Animal Cookies and Cookie Wreck from CV. All three are above ground and looking good. Will post some pics, once they become a bit more interesting  Very excited for that Pure Raspberry Kush.


Did you finish the PRK?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 17, 2018)

It might be moving into the next round. I doubled labeled two plants. One prk and one animal cookies. I lost one of them. So I might have one. 

If not, then next next round.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 17, 2018)

I ordered PRK from greenpoint a couple weeks ago but strangely my money order hasn't made it yet, I'm not sure what will happen still waiting on GPS. I asked if I should give it more time or just call to trace the money order and hope somebody hasn't stolen and cashed it. I could then at least get mo refunded but I'd have to repay for PRK which would blow. 

If I end up getting them I'll probably pop one or two soon and try for a pink/purple pheno.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I ordered PRK from greenpoint a couple weeks ago but strangely my money order hasn't made it yet, I'm not sure what will happen still waiting on GPS. I asked if I should give it more time or just call to trace the money order and hope somebody hasn't stolen and cashed it. I could then at least get mo refunded but I'd have to repay for PRK which would blow.
> 
> If I end up getting them I'll probably pop one or two soon and try for a pink/purple pheno.


Looked great as a seedling. Def on my shirt list for another run


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Looked great as a seedling. Def on my shirt list for another run


I've popped 3 PRK so far - there were 8 in the 5 pack. All popped, but one stalled not long after emerging [ culled ], and the first has suddenly become extremely ill. I drained and refilled the bucket yesterday, and will stay it's execution for a few days at least. Of 14 various seedlings, only those 2 have been anything but normal happy young 'uns. I'm perplexed.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 18, 2018)

Yea, I popped one of each:

Cookie wreck
PRK
Animal Cookies

And they all did well, but I killed one. Don't remember how but I did. Either animal cookies or PRK since I doubled labeled both of them. The remaining two look great. So I'll be able to tell if it was the animal cookies or PRK giving me issues in a month or so once I'm ready to flip.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I've popped 3 PRK so far - there were 8 in the 5 pack. All popped, but one stalled not long after emerging [ culled ], and the first has suddenly become extremely ill. I drained and refilled the bucket yesterday, and will stay it's execution for a few days at least. Of 14 various seedlings, only those 2 have been anything but normal happy young 'uns. I'm perplexed.


Damn that's no bueno. I haven't heard much about the PRK other than seeing a few finished plants. Hope they turn out for you.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn that's no bueno. I haven't heard much about the PRK other than seeing a few finished plants.


Well, there's a stellar write up on the Greenpoint site, isn't there?


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Feb 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Well, there's a stellar write up on the Greenpoint site, isn't there?
> View attachment 4091913


Here's to hoping


----------



## charface (Feb 26, 2018)

Cookie wreck oddball pheno?
Planted 7, they all look very similar 
Except one of then. 

Has roundish, wrinkled leaves. 
Much larger than the rest. 

Anyone seen this with this strain?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 27, 2018)

Has anyone grown out the Triple Nova from CV? I got a pack ages ago that I wanted to hint through but never got to it!


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 24, 2018)

Has anyone grown out the Tennessee kush from cv?


----------



## ApacheBone (Apr 24, 2018)

BloomFielder said:


> Cookie wreck day 56
> View attachment 4054822
> View attachment 4054823half & half to the left...
> And here bottom pic.
> View attachment 4054824


How tall before flip


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 24, 2018)

charface said:


> Cookie wreck oddball pheno?
> Planted 7, they all look very similar
> Except one of then.
> 
> ...


Sounds like its heavy cookie dom. I grew out some true GSC and both of them came up just like that and stayed like that. Leaves almost looked like they were plastic.


----------



## charface (Apr 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Sounds like its heavy cookie dom. I grew out some true GSC and both of them came up just like that and stayed like that. Leaves almost looked like they were plastic.


Exactly, I put them outside and they are looking slightly less wrinkly.

They were way stretchier than the others and the branching took forever but Ive topped the shit out of them and I predict they are gonna be monsters.

Here is the whole set.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 24, 2018)

charface said:


> Exactly, I put them outside and they are looking slightly less wrinkly.
> 
> They were way stretchier than the others and the branching took forever but Ive topped the shit out of them and I predict they are gonna be monsters.
> View attachment 4126598


Just a guess, but if you want cookie...thats probably gonna be the one. Mine were slow growers as well and sensitive to heavy feeds compared to everything else in the flood tables.


----------



## main cola (Apr 24, 2018)

I have the Tennessee Kush #2 that i bought from Greepoint Seeds at they're reverse auction for $32
She popped up quick for me Here she is at just a little over 2 weeks from seed..She has those fat Indica leaves forming .. vegging under T5


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 24, 2018)

I've got three LVTK going. 2 are still in veg (topped) and I just flipped one that I left un-topped.

So far I only have this seedling pic I took a while ago



I'll post some more pics when they start to flower.
Hoping for some interesting terps...based on the reports I've read.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 24, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Just a guess, but if you want cookie...thats probably gonna be the one. Mine were slow growers as well and sensitive to heavy feeds compared to everything else in the flood tables.


I got 2 cookies and chems going that are slow with shitty side growth and are the only plants in the veg area that have sensitivities towards nutes or being too wet/too dry. I'm assuming it was from the cookies background.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got 2 cookies and chems going that are slow with shitty side growth and are the only plants in the veg area that have sensitivities towards nutes or being too wet/too dry. I'm assuming it was from the cookies background.


sounds about par for the course haha


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Apr 25, 2018)

Their prk is by far the slowest vegging plants I've ever grown. They are about a quarter the size of others that were planted at the same time.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 25, 2018)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Their prk is by far the slowest vegging plants I've ever grown. They are about a quarter the size of others that were planted at the same time.


I just chopped the one survivor of 3 popped. Didn't bother with a pic. Tiny buds on a stick...worst yielder in many moons. I popped another 2 a couple of weeks ago. One has kept up with the other seedlings, and one has barely grown since poking it's head out of the peat pellet. I got 5 seeds in a pack of cookie wreck, but 8 each in 2 packs of PRK. I suspect I now know the reason for the bonus beans. The one chopped does smell like raspberry.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 25, 2018)

I don't like criticism w/o proof; I should have posted these with the last post. These front row are seedlings 10 days or so, the PRK 2nd and 3rd from left. The first is similar to the 2 earlier that eventually were culled.


----------



## The Pipe (Apr 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't like criticism w/o proof; I should have posted these with the last post. These front row are seedlings 10 days or so, the PRK 2nd and 3rd from left. The first is similar to the 2 earlier that eventually were culled.
> 
> View attachment 4127280 View attachment 4127281


Is that a green line orange tree I see


----------



## greencropper (Apr 26, 2018)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Their prk is by far the slowest vegging plants I've ever grown. They are about a quarter the size of others that were planted at the same time.


oddly my 2 grew about as fast as others i had growing? the purp type was lacking in yield yet was a fantastic color & nice fruit syrupy terps, the plainish standard color pheno had thicker buds with a chocolate/coco odour


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 26, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Is that a green line orange tree I see


Two of them in fact. They're from about 20 seeds I found in the one I harvested a few months ago which was straight OJ. The plan atm is for one to get hit w/ Orgi pollen, the other w/ Copper Chem.


----------



## feva (Apr 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't like criticism w/o proof; I should have posted these with the last post. These front row are seedlings 10 days or so, the PRK 2nd and 3rd from left. The first is similar to the 2 earlier that eventually were culled.
> 
> View attachment 4127280 View attachment 4127281


yo are those Mcdonalds sundae ice cream humidty domes? lol . I like it


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 26, 2018)

feva said:


> yo are those Mcdonalds sundae ice cream humidty domes? lol . I like it


Specifically, fruit and yogurt parfait cups and lids. Perfect size for one peat pellet or root cube w/ seed or clone. Makes it easy to label individually and keep them straight. Not to mention the parfaits are delicious. [ the sundae lids have have a hole in them. ]


----------



## greencropper (Apr 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I don't like criticism w/o proof; I should have posted these with the last post. These front row are seedlings 10 days or so, the PRK 2nd and 3rd from left. The first is similar to the 2 earlier that eventually were culled.
> 
> View attachment 4127280 View attachment 4127281


that sucks both Granolacornhola & your PRK are stunted, looking like a dud batch of beans from CV, first ive seen of that companies wares doing that, i will steer clear of that drop now!


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 27, 2018)

Unfortunately I'm in the same boat as @Amos Otis and @GranolaCornhola , although I did not see GC's post. I also received 8 seeds in my 5 pack, 6 of which popped with 2 duds. The first one popped in less than 24 hours but was a mutant that only grew roots out of two sides of the stem leaving it unsupported and it had odd growth. It was culled and the soil was inspected for pests with none found. The remaining 7 seeds were soaked with 5 popping and 2 duds. Of those; 2 look sickly, 1 looks runty, and the other 2 appear ok. It's early yet so it's possible they'll grow out of it, tho I have little hope for one of the sickly ones. I'm concerned because I have another pack of these and one more on the way. Also have e half and half going that are three weeks into flower and doing great. I bought quite a few CV strains due to the great prices at Greenpoint so I hope it's isolated to this one pack or at worst just the PRK. I'll post up more information as time goes along.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 27, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> Unfortunately I'm in the same boat as @Amos Otis and @GranolaCornhola , although I did not see GC's post. I also received 8 seeds in my 5 pack, 6 of which popped with 2 duds. The first one popped in less than 24 hours but was a mutant that only grew roots out of two sides of the stem leaving it unsupported and it had odd growth. It was culled and the soil was inspected for pests with none found. The remaining 7 seeds were soaked with 5 popping and 2 duds. Of those; 2 look sickly, 1 looks runty, and the other 2 appear ok. It's early yet so it's possible they'll grow out of it, tho I have little hope for one of the sickly ones. I'm concerned because I have another pack of these and one more on the way. Also have e half and half going that are three weeks into flower and doing great. I bought quite a few CV strains due to the great prices at Greenpoint so I hope it's isolated to this one pack or at worst just the PRK. I'll post up more information as time goes along.


I popped prk, animal cookies and Cookie Wreck all at the same time. Only one that had issues was the prk.

Still running her. She might just be a little bit finicky. She doesn't like the same soil / feed schedule / top dress etc as the rest of the room. Gorgeous shades of purple on the leaves and calyx growth though.

We shall see. Definetly going to run some more of the seeds. Grabbed a couple packs. Hoping she's just sensitive and bitchy.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 28, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> I popped prk, animal cookies and Cookie Wreck all at the same time. Only one that had issues was the prk.
> 
> Still running her. She might just be a little bit finicky. She doesn't like the same soil / feed schedule / top dress etc as the rest of the room. Gorgeous shades of purple on the leaves and calyx growth though.
> 
> We shall see. Definetly going to run some more of the seeds. Grabbed a couple packs. Hoping she's just sensitive and bitchy.


Has anyone grown prk organically? 
Sometimes finicky strains do better in organic soil where they can self-regulate (to a point).
I'm running 5 'half and half' right now and they are also showing signs of sensitivity. No burnt tips, but they are twisting a little.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone grown prk organically?
> Sometimes finicky strains do better in organic soil where they can self-regulate (to a point).
> I'm running 5 'half and half' right now and they are also showing signs of sensitivity. No burnt tips, but they are twisting a little.


Mines all organic ROLs. Literally out of 13 different strains / phenos... She's the only one unhappy. I top dress vermicompost every two weeks and apply tea once a week. Usually diastaic malt or comfrey tea.

Also top dress grokashi every 3 weeks to help cultivate a nice mycelium layer


----------



## ShyGuru (Apr 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone grown prk organically?
> Sometimes finicky strains do better in organic soil where they can self-regulate (to a point).
> I'm running 5 'half and half' right now and they are also showing signs of sensitivity. No burnt tips, but they are twisting a little.


My first PRK was in organic bagged soil, same as my 3 half and half and showed mutations that the h&h don't have. The other five are in inert calcined clay and three have showed mutations from the first set of true leaves before getting the first fertilization.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 28, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I just chopped the one survivor of 3 popped. Didn't bother with a pic. Tiny buds on a stick...worst yielder in many moons.


I hate criticisms w/o proof [ pt 2 ]
This harvested PRK is just dried and untrimmed. Might get 5 joints off it. Might not.


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2018)

One more note on the PRK stick. I vaped some last night. A+ on the flavor, and A on the potency.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Apr 29, 2018)

Did you vape the whole plant in one sitting?


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2018)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Did you vape the whole plant in one sitting?


Just the top 2 'micro colas'.


----------



## HydroRed (Apr 29, 2018)

Damn, Im sittin on 2 packs of the PRK. I still havent cracked em open yet to do a bean count. I did notice that my 2 packs have different labeling on the stickers though? Got me wondering if from 2 different batches or just coincidence? I know 1 of them took weeks to get.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I hate criticisms w/o proof [ pt 2 ]
> This harvested PRK is just dried and untrimmed. Might get 5 joints off it. Might not.
> 
> View attachment 4128628









My first order to greenpoint was for a pack of the pure raspkush and my money order was stolen in transit and Gu didn't want to send me the pack of PRK cause he never got the dough so he sent me boomtown. I was kind of pissed but them are the breaks in the weed seed game but in the end it looks like Gu did me a solid, lol.

Hope the others come out better for you though.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My first order to greenpoint was for a pack of the pure raspkush and my money order was stolen in transit and Gu didn't want to send me the pack of PRK cause he never got the dough so he sent me boomtown. I was kind of pissed but them are the breaks in the weed seed game but in the end it looks like Gu did me a solid, lol.
> 
> Hope the others come out better for you though.


Eh...I'm excited for my runt. If it smokes as good as @Amos Otis said his did, it will still be a waste of space... But might not be a waste of time. 

Head stash for sure.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 29, 2018)

Jp.the.pope said:


> Eh...I'm excited for my runt. If it smokes as good as @Amos Otis said his did, it will still be a waste of space... But might not be a waste of time.
> 
> Head stash for sure.


I don’t know man. I’ve always been one to say I don’t give a shit about yield since I only grow for myself. But I’ve never seen a plant like that.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 29, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I don’t know man. I’ve always been one to say I don’t give a shit about yield since I only grow for myself. But I’ve never seen a plant like that.


Mines not quite that bad . But it's also in a 7 gal. I'm hoping to get an ounce or two? Not good.


----------



## Jp.the.pope (Apr 29, 2018)

Alternately the cookie wreck and animal cookies look wonderful.


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 29, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Has anyone grown prk organically?
> Sometimes finicky strains do better in organic soil where they can self-regulate (to a point).
> I'm running 5 'half and half' right now and they are also showing signs of sensitivity. No burnt tips, but they are twisting a little.


I grew the Raspberry Kush and its fantastic. I grow organically. So with that, my raspberry kush looked and yielded better than the pictures I have seen posted. The effects are great too, and the taste matches the raspberry sweet smell. I posted some macros in the greenpoint thread. Even with me growing it a little poorly, I still got amazing flavor, smell, frost, color, and got two 32 oz mason jars full of buds. One plant. It was in an old soil recipe that is no where near enough food. It is not a slow vegger, but also my plant did start off with 3 cotyledons, and grew 3 branches from each node on one of the lateral shoots. Bud sites galore on this. I guess you just need to try and find that one keeper. I no doubt did.

edit: my keeper has pink trichomes too


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 29, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I don’t know man. I’ve always been one to say I don’t give a shit about yield since I only grow for myself. But I’ve never seen a plant like that.


For all but the last week, it sat in one of the rear quadrants of the tent behind a beautiful Jelly Pie. I really should have taken a pic chop day. It actually looked almost bushy. It had no problem growing lots of vegetation. About a minute into removing fans and secondaries is when I realized there was virtually no buds behind them. 



sourgummy said:


> . I guess you just need to try and find that one keeper. I no doubt did.
> 
> edit: my keeper has pink trichomes too


I'd be shocked if there were zero good plants in the beans, and that's not at all my assertion - just reporting my experiences so far. One of two current seedlings is keeping up with the group. Another just doesn't seem interested. If the one continues to do well, you can believe it'll get cloned.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Apr 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> For all but the last week, it sat in one of the rear quadrants of the tent behind a beautiful Jelly Pie. I really should have taken a pic chop day. It actually looked almost bushy. It had no problem growing lots of vegetation. About a minute into removing fans and secondaries is when I realized there was virtually no buds behind them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be shocked if there were zero good plants in the beans, and that's not at all my assertion - just reporting my experiences so far. One of two current seedlings is keeping up with the group. Another just doesn't seem interested. If the one continues to do well, you can believe it'll get cloned.


Fingers crossed that one plant was just an aberration. Sounds like it’s good enough smoke to keep working with.


----------



## THT (Apr 29, 2018)

I have a PRK in progress (plant on the left).. its not very vigorous so far. Here it is next to a cross (WOS Columbian Gold X GPS Cackleberry male) same spout time, same conditions.. not looking too good so far, but not 'awful' yet


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I hate criticisms w/o proof [ pt 2 ]
> This harvested PRK is just dried and untrimmed. Might get 5 joints off it. Might not.
> 
> View attachment 4128628


God damn

I kinda got the same situation in my room with some bag seeds i ran.

Grew like a BEAST in veg ......but it got pissed and never recovered shortly after flip

Sucks cause i have to run a few promising ones again just to make sure i give em a fair shot


----------



## sourgummy (Apr 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> For all but the last week, it sat in one of the rear quadrants of the tent behind a beautiful Jelly Pie. I really should have taken a pic chop day. It actually looked almost bushy. It had no problem growing lots of vegetation. About a minute into removing fans and secondaries is when I realized there was virtually no buds behind them.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be shocked if there were zero good plants in the beans, and that's not at all my assertion - just reporting my experiences so far. One of two current seedlings is keeping up with the group. Another just doesn't seem interested. If the one continues to do well, you can believe it'll get cloned.


Ya like you are doing I'd just give it a chance if you got em. I totally understand everyone has their own experiences. I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## ruby fruit (May 7, 2018)

I brought a fem pack of Tennessee kush to do outdoors any thoughts or experiences outdoors with this one ?
There was 9 seeds in the advertised 6 pack


----------



## Cold$moke (May 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I brought a fem pack of Tennessee kush to do outdoors any thoughts or experiences outdoors with this one ?
> There was 9 seeds in the advertised 6 pack


Nice i gota check my packs been hearing everybody got extra beans in their cannaventure gear

I got a pack of raspberry kush and Tennessee kush #2


----------



## ruby fruit (May 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nice i gota check my packs been hearing everybody got extra beans in their cannaventure gear
> 
> I got a pack of raspberry kush and Tennessee kush #2


Sweet hope the TK does well for me outdoors I just cant seem to find much on it outdoors


----------



## HydroRed (May 8, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nice i gota check my packs been hearing everybody got extra beans in their cannaventure gear
> 
> I got a pack of raspberry kush and Tennessee kush #2


Same here. I was ordering doubles of each strain due to the 6 count packs.


----------



## BleedsGreen (May 8, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Same here. I was ordering doubles of each strain due to the 6 count packs.


I got 8 in my Tenn Kush but just the 6 in the LVTK that I purchased during the 420 sale.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Sweet hope the TK does well for me outdoors I just cant seem to find much on it outdoors


I got a TK outdoor right now she's about 16 inches. And 3 Indoor in flowering.
 
Indoor day 17 flower trich production plant #1
 
Plant no.2 smells so damn nasty!
 
And #3 Is the fastest blossoming, and super tight nodes, plus a nice color.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 8, 2018)

LowAnkle said:


> I got a TK outdoor right now she's about 16 inches. And 3 Indoor in flowering.
> View attachment 4133125
> Indoor day 17 flower trich production plant #1
> View attachment 4133127
> ...


Nice ! You got a thread I can follow for the outdoor TK ?
Im in aust so I'll be planting mine as your finishing


----------



## LowAnkle (May 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Nice ! You got a thread I can follow for the outdoor TK ?
> Im in aust so I'll be planting mine as your finishing


Yea she's one of my entry's for outdoor photo and auto competition at the AFN. (Auto flower network) My name is Alchemy. Canna zone grow battles. And thats cool youll be planting when i finish lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 8, 2018)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea she's one of my entry's for outdoor photo and auto competition at the AFN. (Auto flower network) My name is Alchemy. Canna zone grow battles. And thats cool youll be planting when i finish lol.


Yes we just finished our season I done sharksbreath and sour kush


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Yes we just finished our season I done sharksbreath and sour kush


He'll yea, I got 3 humble pie from DVG(grandpas breath X cherry pie) and The TK so far. Plus 5 autos


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

LowAnkle said:


> Yea she's one of my entry's for outdoor photo and auto competition at the AFN. (Auto flower network) My name is Alchemy. Canna zone grow battles. And thats cool youll be planting when i finish lol.


Im going to have to check that out 

Grow battles sound sweet


----------



## the gnome (May 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nice i gota check my packs been hearing everybody got extra beans in their cannaventure gear


I have a pak of trip-nova with 6
2 cookie wrecks, w/7beans per
and 3 LVTK's, all 3 have 2-3 xtra's in each


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Im going to have to check that out
> 
> Grow battles sound sweet


Oh hell yea, I love em, plus benefits of being a "product tester" as well, like free grow lights. Haha


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I have a pak of trip-nova with 6
> 2 cookie wrecks, w/7beans per
> and 3 LVTK's, all 3 have 2-3 xtra's in each


I got 10 in my pack of TK lol


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

I sure dont mind testing for the most part.
Mostly seeds haha

But lights would be cool as well


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

LowAnkle said:


> I got 10 in my pack of TK lol


Damn!
Thats a decent amount of freebies i wonder if they have germ issues so they gave extra?

I leave my packs sealed till im ready to pop them
But now im tempted to check my packs


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2018)

the gnome said:


> I have a pak of trip-nova with 6
> 2 cookie wrecks, w/7beans per
> and 3 LVTK's, all 3 have 2-3 xtra's in each


I ended up with 10 seeds in my TK pack, I also have PRK, pure ghost og, LVTK, and TK#2


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

Haha bummer

Only 5 in my tn kush#2
And 6 for PRK


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2018)

Got a gang of bomb genetics this year.
Ocean grown seeds.
And some more lol


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Damn!
> Thats a decent amount of freebies i wonder if they have germ issues so they gave extra?
> 
> I leave my packs sealed till im ready to pop them
> But now im tempted to check my packs


I've started four so far and There all doing great, 100% germ on them. 3 indoor and one outdoor now.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Haha bummer
> 
> Only 5 in my tn kush#2
> And 6 for PRK


I think i ended up getting the the number 2 pheno out of my TK batch, super loud super nasty smell in veg! And just so happen she was the # 2 plant of my four this run lol


----------



## Cold$moke (May 9, 2018)

Nice on the humble pie

Ill post a pic when the rest of the gear gets here


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nice on the humble pie
> 
> Ill post a pic when the rest of the gear gets here


Yea got 3 of them outdoor this season gon clone like hell on a female lol
And yea I'd like to see your gear for sure.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 9, 2018)

Anyone got a pic of the TK finished product, I can't find one nowhere.


----------



## HydroRed (May 9, 2018)

LowAnkle said:


> Got a gang of bomb genetics this year.
> Ocean grown seeds.View attachment 4133618
> And some more lol
> View attachment 4133625


Which "Heavyweight" did you get?


----------



## the gnome (May 10, 2018)

LowAnkle said:


> I got 10 in my pack of TK lol


lol... Dman lowankle! at this rate I can't wait till CV starts running 10-paks


----------



## LowAnkle (May 10, 2018)

the gnome said:


> lol... Dman lowankle! at this rate I can't wait till CV starts running 10-paks


Damn right lmao LowAnkle is a very Lucky man when it comes to seeds.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 10, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Which "Heavyweight" did you get?


Auto Turbo bud, seeing alot of mutants tho. It's my first exp. With Heavyweight.
Not to happy yet.. lol


----------



## HydroRed (May 10, 2018)

LowAnkle said:


> Auto Turbo bud, seeing alot of mutants tho. It's my first exp. With Heavyweight.
> Not to happy yet.. lol


Ah, no experience with their autos myself. I ran their Midnight Mass FEM and it was awesome. You got me wanting to pop open my packs of PRK, LVTK, TN Kush, & Cookie Wreck out of curiosity, but I dont like opening anything in breeder packs until Im ready to run it.....decisions haha


----------



## SchmoeJoe (May 11, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I brought a fem pack of Tennessee kush to do outdoors any thoughts or experiences outdoors with this one ?
> There was 9 seeds in the advertised 6 pack


I don't know about the strain but I'm familiar with whole "extra seeds in Cannaventure packs" thing.


----------



## emeraldbuds (May 13, 2018)

CannaVenture's Cookie Wreck

12 out of 12 popped. Success!!

Cant wait to see how these turn out


----------



## THT (May 13, 2018)

Pure Raspberry Kush has begun flowering - Its also stepped on the gas a little and is catching up in terms of height, but, still falls a bit short.

Pure Raspberry Kush


----------



## HydroRed (May 13, 2018)

THT said:


> Pure Raspberry Kush has begun flowering - Its also stepped on the gas a little and is catching up in terms of height, but, still falls a bit short.
> 
> Pure Raspberry Kush
> View attachment 4135595


How has she been on feed so far? Any stink on her yet?


----------



## THT (May 13, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> How has she been on feed so far? Any stink on her yet?


Shes taking what I am giving her but I am not pushing it. 500ish PPM right now which fluctuates as they drink. The smell is there while removing some lower growth, everything I get is zingy artificial raspberry so far. Pleasant for sure.


----------



## LowAnkle (May 15, 2018)

TK day 24 flowering and the trichomes are nice. I just wanna see the weight pack on now!
 
An the TK outdoor


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 15, 2018)

LVTK #1 
22 days in bloom. Smells like sweet lemon starburst
 
#2 is only 1 wk in and its topped. I'll throw up some pics of that one soon.


----------



## greencropper (May 15, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> CannaVenture's Cookie Wreck
> 
> 12 out of 12 popped. Success!!
> 
> ...


new drop soon! hope they have a decent range of regs...though it looks like CVS is leaning towards mostly fems like so many others?


----------



## Rivendell (May 16, 2018)

greencropper said:


> new drop soon! hope they have a decent range of regs...though it looks like CVS is leaning towards mostly fems like so many others?


Pretty sure the drop is all fems, someone posted a list around here somewhere.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 16, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> CannaVenture's Cookie Wreck
> 
> 12 out of 12 popped. Success!!
> 
> ...


I find those pucks are awesome for storing my hash in


----------



## ruby fruit (May 16, 2018)

Did anyone have that list to repost ?


----------



## macsnax (May 17, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Did anyone have that list to repost ?


Yes I would like to see what's dropping myself. You would think CV would have a website.


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Yes I would like to see what's dropping myself. You would think CV would have a website.


I almost brought some lvtk today but thought nah fuck it I'll wait till the drop see what's up


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Did anyone have that list to repost ?


----------



## macsnax (May 17, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I almost brought some lvtk today but thought nah fuck it I'll wait till the drop see what's up


I was thinking about grabbing the pure raspberry, but there's mixed reports on it. I have the lvtk, might want to grab it while it's cheap, I've heard nothing but good about it.


----------



## macsnax (May 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4137289


Thank you


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (May 17, 2018)

Don't buy the PRK. It was mediocre at best.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Thank you


No problem 

@UnknownTrichrome 
I think if you popped enough beans of PRK , you could find a winner , I got 3 packs to dig though, if that’s not enough, then oh well, on to the next .


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (May 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> No problem
> 
> @UnknownTrichrome
> I think if you popped enough beans of PRK , you could find a winner , I got 3 packs to dig though, if that’s not enough, then oh well, on to the next .


To each their own. I don't expect nor should I have a lot of variations in worked FEMs. I know mine don't. Only variations I've seen have been the green one, which I have and then the purple, magenta. The flavor and yield didn't do it for me. It herm'ed a little more than I like. With all this said, I truly hope you find one to your liking. Plus I paid $100 for my pack and had multiple packs I paid under $50. So I had high hopes.


----------



## macsnax (May 17, 2018)

I think I'm going to have to get my hands on that pure ghost. I love the ghost cut.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 17, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I think I'm going to have to get my hands on that pure ghost. I love the ghost cut.


Hell yeah. I’m super interested in the LA Affie fems too. Does anyone know if Cannaventure has the same LA Affie cut DNA used in LA Con and Bodhi used in Dank Sinatra?


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4137289


Cheers bud !


----------



## ruby fruit (May 17, 2018)

The ultra violet and the ghost og stand out or me to purchase


----------



## macsnax (May 17, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Hell yeah. I’m super interested in the LA Affie fems too. Does anyone know if Cannaventure has the same LA Affie cut DNA used in LA Con and Bodhi used in Dank Sinatra?


No idea, but I would think there's only one true affie. I've hour my eye one that one as well.


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 17, 2018)

macsnax said:


> No idea, but I would think there's only one true affie. I've hour my eye one that one as well.


I just know Swerve was tossing out crosses with a fake version of the cut.


----------



## THT (May 17, 2018)

UnknownTrichrome said:


> Don't buy the PRK. It was mediocre at best.


I have to agree, so far I am not impressed at all either.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 17, 2018)

THT said:


> I have to agree, so far I am not impressed at all either.


Great


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

THT said:


> I have to agree, so far I am not impressed at all either.


Come on guys , I’m trying to keep my head in the sand here
I need to hold out hope , there could be that one special bean in my packs 

I will admit, they have fell down the list on getting popped


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 17, 2018)

My first order to gps was for PRK and someone stole the MO so Gu never received, I called the MO company but all they told me was it was cashed and I could pay to trace it, fuck that. I figured that's the game but Gu sent me boomtown which was above and beyond customer service. 

At first I was disappointed I didn't get the PRK but I haven't seen many good reports. 

I just sent a MO for LVTK and I have read only good there so hopefully they work out.


----------



## THT (May 17, 2018)

Don't get me wrong, there may be a keeper in there, just not the one I popped. It does have some interesting leaf characteristics however, and as it starts to flower some of the calyx's and leaves are turning a nice pink color. It looks like it will be fairly resinous.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My first order to gps was for PRK and someone stole the MO so Gu never received, I called the MO company but all they told me was it was cashed and I could pay to trace it, fuck that. I figured that's the game but Gu sent me boomtown which was above and beyond customer service.
> 
> At first I was disappointed I didn't get the PRK but I haven't seen many good reports.
> 
> I just sent a MO for LVTK and I have read only good there so hopefully they work out.


Everything happens for a reason ,ya got lucky there
I got a pack of the LVTK too, probably pop b4 PRK now


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Everything happens for a reason ,ya got lucky there
> I got a pack of the LVTK too, probably pop b4 PRK now


I'd still pop some of the PRK, like you said I'm sure there is a good pheno or two to be had for sure.


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

THT said:


> Don't get me wrong, there may be a keeper in there, just not the one I popped. It does have some interesting leaf characteristics however, and as it starts to flower some of the calyx's and leaves are turning a nice pink color. It looks like it will be fairly resinous.
> View attachment 4137691 View attachment 4137692


I love weird shit like that, it really keeps me interested in growing and looking in new beans .


----------



## THT (May 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I love weird shit like that, it really keeps me interested in growing and looking in new beans .


yea its funny, 75% of the fans have those extras


----------



## BigHornBuds (May 17, 2018)

THT said:


> yea its funny, 75% of the fans have those extras


im guessing it has very little stretch ?


----------



## THT (May 17, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> im guessing it has very little stretch ?


Correct


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

I got the prk soley for raspberry taste and smell 

if i get that yeild can be bred in 

But since im not a cash cropper it has to yeild LOW for.me to hate it but if it taste like shit ....nah unless the high is magical (havent found one yet) 
If it taste like shit its just blah to me 

Smell and flavor ,high, then growth characteristics for me


----------



## THT (May 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I got the prk soley for raspberry taste and smell
> 
> if i get that yeild can be bred in
> 
> ...


It does really have a crazy raspberry smell to it


----------



## Amos Otis (May 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I got the prk soley for raspberry taste and smell
> 
> if i get that yeild can be bred in
> 
> ...


As mentioned before, the 6 or 7 joints I got off the one PRK were tasty with a fine buzz. The two going now are barely keeping up w/ other new seed plants, and haven't been as biotchy as the first 3 [ two were scrapped ] Maybe an infusion of copper may help. Hope to find out.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> As mentioned before, the 6 or 7 joints I got off the one PRK were tasty with a fine buzz. The two going now are barely keeping up w/ other new seed plants, and haven't been as biotchy as the first 3 [ two were scrapped ] Maybe an infusion of copper may help. Hope to find out.


I will admitt if i had a plant that turned out like the one you had i would be less then ecstatic hahaha.

The description said crazy raspberry smell and flavor ...

They forgot to add you can only gro a few joints a plant


----------



## Beachwalker (May 18, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Hell yeah. I’m super interested in the LA Affie fems too. Does anyone know if Cannaventure has the same LA Affie cut DNA used in LA Con and Bodhi used in Dank Sinatra?





jayblaze710 said:


> I just know Swerve was tossing out crosses with a fake version of the cut.


Hold on! I've been growing cc La OG Affie from swerve for a year or so now and despite cold winter I couldn't get the thing to turn black, it's still green as fuck ? (and it doesn't really match the description either, leaves look more sativa, tons of small little green leaves?)

I've got one almost done right now I'll post some pictures when the lights come on plus, I have a few clones will find them among the mess and put some pictures up later thanks for the info on this ?

I'm not saying it is or isn't, it's good smoke and I enjoy it and it's got a chemmy-hashy flavor ( I suck at describing the flavors) but it's green as fuck and it won't blacken-up like it's supposed to ? I have wondered many times what the hell I'm actually growing regarding this plant


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

What were you feeding it towards the end?


----------



## Beachwalker (May 18, 2018)

GH Flora 3 part start to finish in ffof

*legitimate heavy feeder: I flower this plant @1400 - 1600 PPM, my usual is about 1100-1200


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 18, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Hold on! I've been growing cc La OG Affie from swerve for a year or so now and despite cold winter I couldn't get the thing to turn black, it's still green as fuck ? (and it doesn't really match the description either, leaves look more sativa, tons of small little green leaves?)
> 
> I've got one almost done right now I'll post some pictures when the lights come on plus, I have a few clones will find them among the mess and put some pictures up later thanks for the info on this ?
> 
> I'm not saying it is or isn't, it's good smoke and I enjoy it and it's got a chemmy-hashy flavor ( I suck at describing the flavors) but it's green as fuck and it won't blacken-up like it's supposed to ? I have wondered many times what the hell I'm actually growing regarding this plant


Apparently comes from Swerve himself, he said it’s OG Raskal’s Afghani Kush cut. Why’d he call it LA Affie? Cuz he’s Swerve.

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=248078


----------



## Beachwalker (May 18, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Apparently comes from Swerve himself, he said it’s OG Raskal’s Afghani Kush cut. Why’d he call it LA Affie? Cuz he’s Swerve.
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=248078


Thanks for the info! I think I started three or five seeds and they were all what I have, and none of it looks like the original affie 

..that's it for me and cc, I've had good things to say, but no more! 
-thanks again


----------



## jayblaze710 (May 18, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Thanks for the info! I think I started three or five seeds and they were all what I have, and none of it looks like the original affie
> 
> ..that's it for me and cc, I've had good things to say, but no more!
> -thanks again


If it’s actually from OG Raskal’s Afghani Kush it should still be fire, but yeah, you’re really never sure what you’re getting with CC.


----------



## Beachwalker (May 18, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> If it’s actually from OG Raskal’s Afghani Kush it should still be fire, but yeah, you’re really never sure what you’re getting with CC.


No it's good I'm not even complaining I tend to run Hindu and Afghani kush's anyway but that's just a shity way to do business


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> GH Flora 3 part start to finish in ffof
> 
> *legitimate heavy feeder: I flower this plant @1400 - 1600 PPM, my usual is about 1100-1200


If you wana see the natural color expressions you gota lower the ppm at least at the end.

Then again others will turn color no matter what you feed it haha

But some will turn color and others wont 
And using low temps is cheating haha


----------



## Beachwalker (May 18, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> If you wana see the natural color expressions you gota lower the ppm at least at the end.
> 
> Then again others will turn color no matter what you feed it haha
> 
> ...


Well that's what was strange because what was supposed to turn color did but this thing was still so freaking green!

When 64 didn't color it up I even dropped it as low as 58 for a few dark periods in a row just to see and nothing!

plus I read that whole thread Jay linked above, this is exactly what I have, very sativa looking plant it's definitely good smoke no complaint there,

but I just think that's a shity way to do business, enough people have posted warnings about swerve, both the cc picture and description are false, I wouldn't believe anything else swerve had to say. Done with Cali Connection.

og raskal on the other hand is already on my radar!


----------



## Cold$moke (May 18, 2018)

gotcha


----------



## Beachwalker (May 18, 2018)

https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Raskals_OG_Kush/The_Cali_Connection/gallery/20041118759574986/

I found this, is even a picture of it ..again not complaining, it's good smoke! I've been enjoying for a long time, one of my go-to faves


----------



## THT (May 21, 2018)

Pure raspberry kush has trichs now, the smell is as I said before like artificial raspberry, some nice colors too, hope she stacks


----------



## charface (May 23, 2018)

Outdoor, organic, cookie wreck. 
Before n after
April 21
 
May 23
 
I put them in 45s today. I have them bunched together so they can get supplemental hours of light at night.

2 weeks I will drag them to their spots. 
Was going to go bigger with pots but I wont need to. I have grown plenty in way smaller pots.

After first cages go on Ill update again


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 24, 2018)

Has anyone grown out the Gorilla Wreck #4 or Flaming Cookies? Very interested in both these strains.


----------



## Sublime4tna (May 26, 2018)

THT said:


> Pure raspberry kush has trichs now, the smell is as I said before like artificial raspberry, some nice colors too, hope she stacks
> View attachment 4139602 View attachment 4139603


Like the shades of purple, mine never turn colors except for when I clone, then the purple comes out for two weeks then new veg greens everything up


----------



## Sublime4tna (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Sublime4tna (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Sublime4tna (May 26, 2018)

Both plants are starting week 4 of flower and one was scroged and the other was not, second time running this strain. Picked up some of the prk and towards the end of flower on the last run the smell was amazing so I decided to clone her


----------



## Sublime4tna (May 26, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I think I'm going to have to get my hands on that pure ghost. I love the ghost cut.


Most definitely get the ghost, I did a few of them several months ago and the bho tasted like fresh lemons. Be careful though, I had one when I flipped did a full 100% stretch and had to loose the top foot of her


----------



## macsnax (May 26, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> Most definitely get the ghost, I did a few of them several months ago and the bho tasted like fresh lemons. Be careful though, I had one when I flipped did a full 100% stretch and had to loose the top foot of her


I'll take note of the stretch, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 28, 2018)

What kind of plants, structure wise, are you cats finding in the LVTK?

Are they lanky with shitty node spacing, the kind you need to top the shit out of or have they been stocky more like the lemon skunk?

I got some coming tomorrow and was thinking about popping a couple soon and was curious as to how they veg and flower out. I couldn't find much from a google search. Cheers


----------



## LowAnkle (May 30, 2018)

TK fast maturing pheno day 46 from switch. Anyone see any ambers?


----------



## Sublime4tna (May 30, 2018)

LowAnkle said:


> TK fast maturing pheno day 46 from switch. Anyone see any ambers?
> View attachment 4143709


yup just a few, looks nice


----------



## LowAnkle (May 30, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> yup just a few, looks nice


Hell yea I thought so as well, appreciate it bro. Her sister is way less mature


----------



## Sublime4tna (May 30, 2018)

LowAnkle said:


> Hell yea I thought so as well, appreciate it bro. Her sister is way less mature


I’d let them go ahead and creep a little further up your sugar leaves


----------



## LowAnkle (May 30, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> I’d let them go ahead and creep a little further up your sugar leaves


Hell yea


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jun 1, 2018)

Anyone got pics of TK#2? I just wanna know what to expect I got a few seedlings growing out right now


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 2, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Anyone got pics of TK#2? I just wanna know what to expect I got a few seedlings growing out right now


Not sure but I'll keep pics of my lvtk posted as the come along. I just popped one the other day and it has yet to break soil.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What kind of plants, structure wise, are you cats finding in the LVTK?
> 
> Are they lanky with shitty node spacing, the kind you need to top the shit out of or have they been stocky more like the lemon skunk?
> 
> I got some coming tomorrow and was thinking about popping a couple soon and was curious as to how they veg and flower out. I couldn't find much from a google search. Cheers


My first time growing these, got one in a tent and the other in the GH...near identical. Excuse the lack of fans, I burned em off with a sulfur burn gone bad. Started seed 4/1...


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 2, 2018)

#3 TK fast maturing pheno day 49. Won't be long for her now, super dank smoke, sweet and funky pungent smell resin covered!
Medium yielder, I was rushing through this grow so next run,she will definitely benifit from some training.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jun 3, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4137289


this is "the biggest release in years"?
not even being rude, I don't follow them...
is this big for them? or is that only a piece to the treasure chest??


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 3, 2018)

Anyone know the date of this new drop ?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jun 3, 2018)

ahlkemist said:


> this is "the biggest release in years"?
> not even being rude, I don't follow them...
> is this big for them? or is that only a piece to the treasure chest??


Your questions are above my pay grade.
All I had was that list . And was told the price point would be $40-50 a pack, and release would be end of May 1st of June


----------



## THT (Jun 3, 2018)

PRK chuggin along. Sorry to say but yield is going to be very low.. granted I did not veg. 
This is however a very frosty, fast flowering plant, with a very unique smell that everyone seems to enjoy. I wish I had some space/time for veg.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jun 4, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> CannaVenture's Cookie Wreck
> 
> 12 out of 12 popped. Success!!
> 
> ...


This is great to see. I got a couple of ten packs of regular cookie wreck seeds from back when that was a thing. I'm thinking I might have to hold out for some gibberellic acid to make sure I get good results from germing them since it's been awhile.


----------



## emeraldbuds (Jun 4, 2018)

Here they are 2 weeks since transplanting to the 1.5l pots. Have about 3 different phenos. I think the ones with overlapping leaves are the cookie dom. 

Seeing serrated leaves on some, not sure if this is a trait and there are two that look deformed. Dark green with wrinkly leaves. Both growing at the same rate so I’ll keep them around and maybe stick them under the same light


----------



## emeraldbuds (Jun 4, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> This is great to see. I got a couple of ten packs of regular cookie wreck seeds from back when that was a thing. I'm thinking I might have to hold out for some gibberellic acid to make sure I get good results from germing them since it's been awhile.


That’s cool man I didn’t see any of the regs for sale they must have been made fem only. Very interested too see how your turn out. Keep us posted


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jun 4, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> Here they are 2 weeks since transplanting to the 1.5l pots. Have about 3 different phenos. I think the ones with overlapping leaves are the cookie dom.
> 
> Seeing serrated leaves on some, not sure if this is a trait and there are two that look deformed. Dark green with wrinkly leaves. Both growing at the same rate so I’ll keep them around and maybe stick them under the same light
> 
> View attachment 4145975 View attachment 4145971 View attachment 4145972 View attachment 4145973 View attachment 4145974


I've seen one other cookie wreck grow journal with a funky mutant like that.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jun 4, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> That’s cool man I didn’t see any of the regs for sale they must have been made fem only. Very interested too see how your turn out. Keep us posted


I think I just got lucky and got a couple of the last packs of regulars around. I'll definitely post a journal when the time comes.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 4, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Anyone know the date of this new drop ?


This Friday. The 8th. Packs are going to be 44 bucks


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 4, 2018)

From Rusty.....


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jun 4, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> From Rusty.....
> View attachment 4146117 View attachment 4146120 View attachment 4146122 View attachment 4146123


Where on the GPS forum did he post this?


----------



## emeraldbuds (Jun 4, 2018)

CannaVenture have a subsection in the GPS forums

https://greenpointseeds.com/forums/growing-cvs-seeds/cannaventure-drop-this-friday/


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 5, 2018)

Lets keep this on first page so we are notified soon as the drop happens on the 8th


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 6, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Where on the GPS forum did he post this?


Sorry man I thought I subbed this thread. I just now seen your reply. But I seen someone posted the link for it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 6, 2018)

There' cheap thrills and pure la affie there ready to go on the 8th is that the only ones ?


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jun 7, 2018)

Gold and diamond members get first dibs on them today on gps


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2018)

Im new to GPS and cvs the last 3 months 
Those gold members better leave at least one pack of affie and pure ghost for me to buy lol


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jun 7, 2018)

Lol i got one of each


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Lol i got one of each


I havnt seen the pure ghost on the website ? Only the affie and cheap thrills ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Lol i got one of each


Bastard lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 7, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I havnt seen the pure ghost on the website ? Only the affie and cheap thrills ?



Bottom right corner...I bought several packs.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> From Rusty.....
> View attachment 4146117 View attachment 4146120 View attachment 4146122 View attachment 4146123


dammit, don't need more seeds


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Bottom right corner...I bought several packs.


Hmmm there' only 11 items on my page if the pure ghost was showing there would be 12
Maybe it' cos I'm only a silver member and gotta wait till released to all ?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 7, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Hmmm there' only 11 items on my page if the pure ghost was showing there would be 12
> Maybe it' cos I'm only a silver member and gotta wait till released to all ?


Are you gold or diamond member on the site? If so are you logged in? This is probably why you can't see it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Are you gold or diamond member on the site? If so are you logged in? This is probably why you can't see it.


Im silver I still can' see the pure ghost even tho I logged in
Hopefully it' all good and not sold out when the release for every member is done


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 7, 2018)

Yeah I don't think you can see it until tomorrow. I am not sure when I saw someone asking earlier fi it would be midnight.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 7, 2018)

i can see it, i am not diamond or gold. says i can't buy today. 

oops i posted it was on page 2, that is not correct. it is the last listed, bottom right corner


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i can see it, i am not diamond or gold. says i can't buy today.
> 
> oops i posted it was on page 2, that is not correct. it is the last listed, bottom right corner


Weird I cant see it wether I'm logged in or not 
Im onto it tho....I do not want to miss the pure ghost 
Affie is second to that for me


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 7, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Weird I cant see it wether I'm logged in or not
> Im onto it tho....I do not want to miss the pure ghost
> Affie is second to that for me


have you tried a different browser? or clearing cache?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 7, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> have you tried a different browser? or clearing cache?


Im actually using my phone today in a few hours I'll be home to use my pc


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2018)

Scored a pack of ghost og..


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 8, 2018)

Ran two fem packs of Gorilla Wreck #4, different places, different setups, nothing but hermie shit. Plenty of better gear out there.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Scored a pack of ghost og..


i want some, but can't decide whether to pull the trigger @ $99.

but if i don't they might be gone


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 8, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> i want some, but can't decide whether to pull the trigger @ $99.
> 
> but if i don't they might be gone


4 packs left per GPS site, doubt you will see it cheaper.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 8, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> 4 packs left per GPS site, doubt you will see it cheaper.


gone by the time i just got home. oh well...


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 8, 2018)

Cookie Wrecks..
 
Triple Wide...


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jun 8, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Cookie Wrecks..View attachment 4147883
> View attachment 4147884
> Triple Wide...View attachment 4147885


Some funky leaves.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> gone by the time i just got home. oh well...


Great Lakes Genetics has the new drop. Pure Ghost OG, Pure LA Affie, Cheap Thrills. Plus, it’s cheaper than GPS (10% off through the weekend) and when I ordered each Cannaventure pack is coming with a free 5 pack (LVTK x Apollo 13).


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 8, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Great Lakes Genetics has the new drop. Pure Ghost OG, Pure LA Affie, Cheap Thrills. Plus, it’s cheaper than GPS (10% off through the weekend) and when I ordered each Cannaventure pack is coming with a free 5 pack (LVTK x Apollo 13).


think they must've sold out of Ghost OG also. not there anymore


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 8, 2018)

Sour Wreck said:


> think they must've sold out of Ghost OG also. not there anymore


Nope. They’re there. Gotta go to feminized -> Cannaventure. The site is poorly formatted.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jun 8, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Nope. They’re there. Gotta go to feminized -> Cannaventure. The site is poorly formatted.


no shit, poorly formatted is an understatement. if you go to cannaventure seeds they have nothing, lol...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2018)

well it seems like my ghost order got swiped while waiting for my order to go through...I don't normally get pissed at shit like that but im fucken pissed now I really wanted one pack of pure ghost...just one fucken pack


----------



## greywind (Jun 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> well it seems like my ghost order got swiped while waiting for my order to go through...I don't normally get pissed at shit like that but im fucken pissed now I really wanted one pack of pure ghost...just one fucken pack


They're in stock at GLG, fyi.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 8, 2018)

Dried nug of #3 TK


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Great Lakes Genetics has the new drop. Pure Ghost OG, Pure LA Affie, Cheap Thrills. Plus, it’s cheaper than GPS (10% off through the weekend) and when I ordered each Cannaventure pack is coming with a free 5 pack (LVTK x Apollo 13).


You can always get 10% off at GPS with the code 'insta'. 
Shipping is slightly cheaper. 
I had a pack of cheap thrills in my cart this morning and could have had it out the door for $43 cash. 
But I don't need more beans. 
Seriously.


----------



## main cola (Jun 8, 2018)

Tennessee Kush #2 in a 18 gallon fabric pot...She's doing pretty good so far And 2 LVTK going


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2018)

greywind said:


> They're in stock at GLG, fyi.


Yeah I had a look there but they don't do international bank transfer or cc...
Thanks anyway mate


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 8, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> You can always get 10% off at GPS with the code 'insta'.
> Shipping is slightly cheaper.
> I had a pack of cheap thrills in my cart this morning and could have had it out the door for $43 cash.
> But I don't need more beans.
> Seriously.


Im just bummed out I wanted to run some ghost outdoor in the Aussie sun this coming season


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 8, 2018)

The new Cannaventure drop was sure short lived this morning for sure. I picked up the LA Affie, looked back a short bit later....gone.
Rubes ya still got a bit of time over on your side for your next season. 
Maybe you'll get another shot at it....fuken cart swipers.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah I had a look there but they don't do international bank transfer or cc...
> Thanks anyway mate


You don’t want to use CC at GPS anyways. Payofix, their CC processor, is selling CC info. Many GPS customers have been finding fraudulent charges.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 9, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> The new Cannaventure drop was sure short lived this morning for sure. I picked up the LA Affie, looked back a short bit later....gone.
> Rubes ya still got a bit of time over on your side for your next season.
> Maybe you'll get another shot at it....fuken cart swipers.


I'll be ready for it if i can get my hands on affie and the ghost before October
Cheers man


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 9, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Great Lakes Genetics has the new drop. Pure Ghost OG, Pure LA Affie, Cheap Thrills. Plus, it’s cheaper than GPS (10% off through the weekend) and when I ordered each Cannaventure pack is coming with a free 5 pack (LVTK x Apollo 13).


Any more info on the free 5 pack? Breeder, reg or fem, ect? I didn't see anything me tuoning it on the site. Thanks


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 9, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> Any more info on the free 5 pack? Breeder, reg or fem, ect? I didn't see anything me tuoning it on the site. Thanks


There’s nothing on the site about it, but when you add a pack to your cart and check out, there’s a pop up to pick which freebie you want. There’s only one option though. 

It’s a cross made by Cannaventure. It’s their cut of Las Vegas Triangle Kush crossed with Brother’s Grimm’s Apollo 13. I’m guessing it’s fem because that’s all Cannaventure has been putting out lately, but it could be regs.


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 10, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> There’s nothing on the site about it, but when you add a pack to your cart and check out, there’s a pop up to pick which freebie you want. There’s only one option though.
> 
> It’s a cross made by Cannaventure. It’s their cut of Las Vegas Triangle Kush crossed with Brother’s Grimm’s Apollo 13. I’m guessing it’s fem because that’s all Cannaventure has been putting out lately, but it could be regs.


I did a trial order but didn't get see a freebie option so I didn't complete the order. Must have sold out I guess.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 10, 2018)

ShyGuru said:


> I did a trial order but didn't get see a freebie option so I didn't complete the order. Must have sold out I guess.


I just checked. They’re still there. You add your packs to the cart first, then when you check out a pop up will show up asking what freebie you want.


----------



## THT (Jun 10, 2018)

PRK looking closer every day


----------



## ShyGuru (Jun 12, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I just checked. They’re still there. You add your packs to the cart first, then when you check out a pop up will show up asking what freebie you want.


I haven't ordered from glg since they switched to the new site. So I have to click 'complete order' to see the freebie options? I added to cart and went to checkout but stopped there.


----------



## Gu~ (Jun 12, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You don’t want to use CC at GPS anyways. Payofix, their CC processor, is selling CC info. Many GPS customers have been finding fraudulent charges.


You cannot go around saying these things like they are facts. You are taking you're own conjecture and spouting it off as truths. It's highly irresponsible, especially since you are not a victim of your own accusations.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Jun 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> You cannot go around saying these things like they are facts. You are taking you're own conjecture and spouting it off as truths. It's highly irresponsible, especially since you are not a victim of your own accusations.


Yeah, it's more likely that someone there is stealing the cc info, not selling it... hence the reports of people having charges racked up on their cc's quickly after using them.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> You cannot go around saying these things like they are facts. You are taking you're own conjecture and spouting it off as truths. It's highly irresponsible, especially since you are not a victim of your own accusations.


Ive used my cc 4 times now for gps and havnt had a problem.
I feel its a bad egg in the payofix company doing the ripping off not the company themselves.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 12, 2018)

I ordered LA Affie during the drop. Just got an email that my order for Cheap Thrills has shipped......what ???
Must of ran out of the Affie?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I ordered LA Affie during the drop. Just got an email that my order for Cheap Thrills has shipped......what ???
> Must of ran out of the Affie?


Gotta be a balls up...u get notified if its out of stock when u order 
Happened to me once...I then asked for bunk s1s for replacement lol all got fixed up in the end


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 12, 2018)

N


ruby fruit said:


> Gotta be a balls up...u get notified if its out of stock when u order
> Happened to me once...I then asked for bunk s1s for replacement lol all got fixed up in the end


No notice just surprised is all, I emailed em. Not really a huge deal to me, I just wanted a pure Indie for my evening smoke. Was thinking the LA Affie would fit the bill.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jun 12, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> N
> 
> No notice just surprised is all, I emailed em. Not really a huge deal to me, I just wanted a pure Indie for my evening smoke. Was thinking the LA Affie would fit the bill.


If they're out of the la affie it was in stock at Southern Oregon Seeds the last time I checked.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 12, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> N
> 
> No notice just surprised is all, I emailed em. Not really a huge deal to me, I just wanted a pure Indie for my evening smoke. Was thinking the LA Affie would fit the bill.


Same here then the affie and ghost got swiped from my cart lol
I done Pakistan valley kush last season that was nice for a night time indica


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 13, 2018)

Las Vegas Triangle Kush 


LVTK #1 untopped around 55 days 

LVTK #2 
This one is a couple weeks behind and has been topped. I couldn't get a whole plant pic

 

So far both smell like sweet pink lemonade with #2 having the most pronounced terps.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Las Vegas Triangle Kush
> 
> 
> LVTK #1 untopped around 55 daysView attachment 4150210
> ...


Whats your opinion on doing this strain outdoor organically in the ground not pots....


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 13, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Whats your opinion on doing this strain outdoor organically in the ground not pots....


I think that would depend on what zone your in. I'm in the US in zone 6 on the coast. Our growing season is short and the nights get cold and damp. I haven't grown this one to finish yet but based on what I see, I think it would do OK here even if it takes 70+ days to finish. Especially if I put them in the ground because in the ground they can easily take a couple of light frosts. In pots the roots freeze.
Others I have I know would be a complete bust. Guava D from Top Dawg or TNT from GP for instance, grow thick colas and I have no doubt they'd be full of bud rot before I could harvest. 
The LVTKs looks as though it would do fine but again, it all depends on your climate. 
Sorry, wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I think that would depend on what zone your in. I'm in the US in zone 6 on the coast. Our growing season is short and the nights get cold and damp. I haven't grown this one to finish yet but based on what I see, I think it would do OK here even if it takes 70+ days to finish. Especially if I put them in the ground because in the ground they can easily take a couple of light frosts. In pots the roots freeze.
> Others I have I know would be a complete bust. Guava D from Top Dawg or TNT from GP for instance, grow thick colas and I have no doubt they'd be full of bud rot before I could harvest.
> The LVTKs looks as though it would do fine but again, it all depends on your climate.
> Sorry, wish I could be more helpful.


Nope all good I neglected to say I have optimum outdoor conditions to grow in...No frosts here 
Have a maximum 4 month veg timeline and can do 10-12 week flowering stra ins easy.
I have run an sr71 to almost 15 weeks no dramas before 
Australia ...and the driest part of Australia


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 13, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Nope all good I neglected to say I have optimum outdoor conditions to grow in...No frosts here
> Have a maximum 4 month veg timeline and can do 10-12 week flowering stra ins easy.
> I have run an sr71 to almost 15 weeks no dramas before
> Australia ...and the driest part of Australia


Awesome! You should be good to go then. One thing I would do though is top it several times and create several leads. I've found the LVTK to be really stretchy and I can tell the one I topped will yield more than its untopped partner. 
I couldn't imagine having such perfect outdoor conditions. If I did, I'd be steadily growing lots of landrace and heirloom genetics.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jun 13, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Nope all good I neglected to say I have optimum outdoor conditions to grow in...No frosts here
> Have a maximum 4 month veg timeline and can do 10-12 week flowering stra ins easy.
> I have run an sr71 to almost 15 weeks no dramas before
> Australia ...and the driest part of Australia


With conditions like that...

Seriously though, big beds of rich living soil will beat anything for quality and can even give most indoor hydro a run for the yield. Any strain would benefit from it. The only thing is that some produce a whole lot more cellulose outdoors than others. The only way to know is to give them a run.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Awesome! You should be good to go then. One thing I would do though is top it several times and create several leads. I've found the LVTK to be really stretchy and I can tell the one I topped will yield more than its untopped partner.
> I couldn't imagine having such perfect outdoor conditions. If I did, I'd be steadily growing lots of landrace and heirloom genetics.


I top all the time so that suits me and also scrog a bit ....


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 13, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> With conditions like that...
> 
> Seriously though, big beds of rich living soil will beat anything for quality and can even give most indoor hydro a run for the yield. Any strain would benefit from it. The only thing is that some produce a whole lot more cellulose outdoors than others. The only way to know is to give them a run.


Definitely


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Awesome! You should be good to go then. One thing I would do though is top it several times and create several leads. I've found the LVTK to be really stretchy and I can tell the one I topped will yield more than its untopped partner.
> I couldn't imagine having such perfect outdoor conditions. If I did, I'd be steadily growing lots of landrace and heirloom genetics.


Absolutely! 
Anything I grow outdoors has to finish by October 1 and most strains start flowering in early August.


----------



## charface (Jun 13, 2018)

Cookie wreck update.
Base cages on today and the season is just getting started.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jun 13, 2018)

charface said:


> Cookie wreck update.
> Base cages on today and the season is just getting started.
> View attachment 4150541


Looking good. I'm definitely interested to see how these do outside. I have a couple of 10 packs that haven't even started yet. It's obviously too late for them this year but your results might help me make some decisions for next year.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jun 13, 2018)

Bob Zmuda said:


> View attachment 3643996
> East coast cookie wreck


DAMMMMM!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jun 13, 2018)

charface said:


> Cookie wreck update.
> Base cages on today and the season is just getting started.
> View attachment 4150541


Nice, my Rasberry Kush don't look near that nice outdoors this season . . . A little pea sized hail did them badly


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jun 13, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Nice, my Rasberry Kush don't look near that nice outdoors this season . . . A little pea sized hail did them badly


Those late spring hail storms are bad news.


----------



## charface (Jun 13, 2018)

Zmuda is the reason I went with cookie wreck


Coloradoclear said:


> DAMMMMM!


----------



## charface (Jun 13, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Nice, my Rasberry Kush don't look near that nice outdoors this season . . . A little pea sized hail did them badly


Sorry man.


----------



## THT (Jun 13, 2018)

Pure raspberry has some really interesting purple trichs, some are almost black. I don't think I've ever seen this before. There are some regular milky and clear as well as a few normal amber. This is not a reflection from the light.

Do not adjust your screen


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 13, 2018)

charface said:


> Cookie wreck update.
> Base cages on today and the season is just getting started.
> View attachment 4150541


Great start !


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 13, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I ordered LA Affie during the drop. Just got an email that my order for Cheap Thrills has shipped......what ???
> Must of ran out of the Affie?


Well...I went and made a stupid statement above. When in fact I must have wanted the Affie and ordered the Cheap Thrills. Got an email showing a screenshot of the order...sorry for the accusation GPS. 
To many bong hits in the morning can do that to me


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 13, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Well...I went and made a stupid statement above. When in fact I must have wanted the Affie and ordered the Cheap Thrills. Got an email showing a screenshot of the order...sorry for the accusation GPS.
> To many bong hits in the morning can do that to me


I'm not in a position to judge...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 13, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Well...I went and made a stupid statement above. When in fact I must have wanted the Affie and ordered the Cheap Thrills. Got an email showing a screenshot of the order...sorry for the accusation GPS.
> To many bong hits in the morning can do that to me


And I picked you out to be one of the more intelligent ones on this thread


----------



## THT (Jun 14, 2018)

One final shot of the Pure Raspbery Kush before drying. Yield is as I stated before, very low, but the flower time was extraordinary and the smell is very unique and pleasant.


----------



## Sublime4tna (Jun 15, 2018)

Small larf buds on the prk


----------



## Sublime4tna (Jun 15, 2018)

Tried some new nutrients and now this girl is burning(prk too)


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 15, 2018)

Ok that is a stout fuckin plant...^ Wonder why I see so many that look like they yield nothing now....


----------



## Sublime4tna (Jun 15, 2018)

Yeah she should probably give me close to 3 ounces plus a ton of larf and trim, she got two sisters I flowered at the same time but didn’t scrog and I’ll definitely get over an ounce from each of them


----------



## Sublime4tna (Jun 15, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Ok that is a stout fuckin plant...^ Wonder why I see so many that look like they yield nothing now....


I don’t know why I’m seeing all these low yielding prk on here anytime I run this strain I get a fat sack but the smell and flavor are always off the chart. Makes fresh live rosin to die for


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jun 15, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> I don’t know why I’m seeing all these low yielding prk on here anytime I run this strain I get a fat sack but the smell and flavor are always off the chart. Makes fresh live rosin to die for


My PRK are a bit fininky in veg. I just put two outdoors and they seem to be liking that.


----------



## Sublime4tna (Jun 15, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> My PRK are a bit fininky in veg. I just put two outdoors and they seem to be liking that.


You going from seed or clone?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Jun 15, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> You going from seed or clone?


Seed, got them through GPS. Running my last crop of Ace High inside and then going to run a couple runs of PRK.


----------



## Sublime4tna (Jun 15, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Seed, got them through GPS. Running my last crop of Ace High inside and then going to run a couple runs of PRK.


I popped two seeds over a year ago, and been cloning her ever since, and haven’t had too much problems. Little heads up though, I don’t do full strength nutes, but the first two weeks in flower you might want to give a little extra nitrogen because it likes to stretch a bit


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 15, 2018)

Anyone out there grow Cookie Wreck outdoors? Wondering how tall they can get 4' or 5' maybe, they have a squat stature for sure. Popped these April 1 and stuck em outside 3rd week of May. Just started taking off the last couple weeks. Getting ready to splay them out and scrog em.


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 16, 2018)

ok who took all the fucking seeds?

This is worse than killing kenny.................you bastards


----------



## charface (Jun 16, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Anyone out there grow Cookie Wreck outdoors? Wondering how tall they can get 4' or 5' maybe, they have a squat stature for sure. Popped these April 1 and stuck em outside 3rd week of May. Just started taking off the last couple weeks. Getting ready to splay them out and scrog em.View attachment 4151291 View attachment 4151292





slow drawl said:


> Anyone out there grow Cookie Wreck outdoors? Wondering how tall they can get 4' or 5' maybe, they have a squat stature for sure. Popped these April 1 and stuck em outside 3rd week of May. Just started taking off the last couple weeks. Getting ready to splay them out and scrog em.View attachment 4151291 View attachment 4151292


Damn man You have two of the wonky
Leafed super stretchy phenos.
They grow very oddly once they take off which took a while. I got two out of seven like that. Definitly going to want to think about support. 

Not saying they wont be good weed,
Just not my favorite structure
 
Here is one like yours
 
Hers is a different looking pheno.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 16, 2018)

Anyone have any problems with lvtk? My entire pack were trash. They all germed and sprouted. They lived a few days. And just died. Literally laid over and died. Other stuff is fine. But all 5 fem lvtk trashed out on me.


I was so looking forward to them.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 16, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Anyone have any problems with lvtk? My entire pack were trash. They all germed and sprouted. They lived a few days. And just died. Literally laid over and died. Other stuff is fine. But all 5 fem lvtk trashed out on me.
> 
> 
> I was so looking forward to them.


If they germed and sprouted doesn' seem like much wrong with them ?


----------



## greywind (Jun 16, 2018)

I had four of four germinate, and they're doing great. Just over three weeks into flower in #5 pots, 2 different looking phenos. One is a squat with better stacking nodes, while the other decided to stretch up to my height, but they are also looking great despite outgrowing my space. I have high hopes for finding a strong Lemon Skunk pheno in these. I'm sorry you had no luck with yours.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 17, 2018)

greywind said:


> I had four of four germinate, and they're doing great. Just over three weeks into flower in #5 pots, 2 different looking phenos. One is a squat with better stacking nodes, while the other decided to stretch up to my height, but they are also looking great despite outgrowing my space. I have high hopes for finding a strong Lemon Skunk pheno in these. I'm sorry you had no luck with yours.


Don't get too high of hopes. Few people starting to have poor experiences with them. My LVTK took 11 weeks and it still sucked. I would not grow these again, and they were free. The effects were piss poor too. Sorry to deflate the hopes but just wanted you to know so maybe you can plan around it. Maybe you'll get a good one, but honestly I doubt it.


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 17, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> If they germed and sprouted doesn' seem like much wrong with them ?


He has his own germination problems.

But true on the LVTK, it sucks. Too much better stuff out there to waist time on those seeds


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 17, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Don't get too high of hopes. Few people starting to have poor experiences with them. My LVTK took 11 weeks and it still sucked. I would not grow these again, and they were free. The effects were piss poor too. Sorry to deflate the hopes but just wanted you to know so maybe you can plan around it. Maybe you'll get a good one, but honestly I doubt it.


Shit.
I bought a pack of LVTK and was considering it for my next run. 

AND I've got 2 packs of Boomtown (LVTK x Stardawg). 
Any word on how those beans are turning out? 

Maybe Stardawg can save the day...


----------



## sourgummy (Jun 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Shit.
> I bought a pack of LVTK and was considering it for my next run.
> 
> AND I've got 2 packs of Boomtown (LVTK x Stardawg).
> ...


I would personally have more hopes for the GPS ones, so the stardawg I would hope and imagine would make things better. It's just odd how I don't see a lot of positive cannaventure stuff. It seems to be someone getting a good one here and there, sometimes amazing, but no real consistency.


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 17, 2018)

36 hours after paper towel and bowl method all 20 LVTK have sprouted little tails. I will wait another day and put them in rapid rooters and 24 hours light for 3 days under 50 watts cfl. Then they will go into cups for another 7 days @ 24 hours under 200 watts and 4 more days @ 20/4. They will get 4 more weeks veg under a 450 MH using the 12/1 method, clones taken and then flowered. Details of each plant will be written down and the best LVTK will win.

Now if the reports are true about the LVTK that will suck real bad for me. I need a backup plan in case I have to chuck all the clones. Fems only. I'm thinking Glueberry OG. My freebie was delicious and potent as hell from Attitude.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 17, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> 36 hours after paper towel and bowl method all 20 LVTK have sprouted little tails. I will wait another day and put them in rapid rooters and 24 hours light for 3 days under 50 watts cfl. Then they will go into cups for another 7 days @ 24 hours under 200 watts and 4 more days @ 20/4. They will get 4 more weeks veg under a 450 MH using the 12/1 method, clones taken and then flowered. Details of each plant will be written down and the best LVTK will win.
> 
> Now if the reports are true about the LVTK that will suck real bad for me. I need a backup plan in case I have to chuck all the clones. Fems only. I'm thinking Glueberry OG. My freebie was delicious and potent as hell from Attitude.


Do you have anything else you could grab clones from? Hopefully you're just pheno hunting the LVTK and didn't bank a whole summers grow on it. 
I'm not crazy about the structure but that can be tamed if I top and train. (hey, that rhymes lo)
I'm a little taken back by the recent report too but I'm trying to remain hopeful. I went and did a little digging on IG and there are some very impressive nug shots
Fingers crossed you find that Lemon Skunk and please do a report here if you can.

I'll try to throw up some recent shots of mine in the next day or so


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 17, 2018)

Whatever happens you guys will have to take my word on it. I have not posted a pic here in 11 years and that wont change anytime soon. Plus I don't have a camera or a phone capable of taking good pics 

I mean wtf wants to see vegging plants anyways? You guys want the pretty flowers


----------



## main cola (Jun 17, 2018)

Tennessee Kush #2 she stacking up nice for me...early flower Not the whole plant in this pic


----------



## Badfishy1 (Jun 17, 2018)

Look at 40amps post in GPS thread. There are 2 bangers lvtk phenos posted. The lvtk shit talkers are basing their ‘knowledge’ on 1 single seed popped...


----------



## klx (Jun 17, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> 36 hours after paper towel and bowl method all 20 LVTK have sprouted little tails. I will wait another day and put them in rapid rooters and 24 hours light for 3 days under 50 watts cfl. Then they will go into cups for another 7 days @ 24 hours under 200 watts and 4 more days @ 20/4. They will get 4 more weeks veg under a 450 MH using the 12/1 method, clones taken and then flowered. Details of each plant will be written down and the best LVTK will win.
> 
> Now if the reports are true about the LVTK that will suck real bad for me. I need a backup plan in case I have to chuck all the clones. Fems only. I'm thinking Glueberry OG. My freebie was delicious and potent as hell from Attitude.


Glueberry OG is delicious. I have a mother in the garden now and when I sent some dried flowers out for feedback I was told do not get rid of that one. Will give it a full tray to itself soon.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jun 17, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> 36 hours after paper towel and bowl method all 20 LVTK have sprouted little tails. I will wait another day and put them in rapid rooters and 24 hours light for 3 days under 50 watts cfl. Then they will go into cups for another 7 days @ 24 hours under 200 watts and 4 more days @ 20/4. They will get 4 more weeks veg under a 450 MH using the 12/1 method, clones taken and then flowered. Details of each plant will be written down and the best LVTK will win.
> 
> Now if the reports are true about the LVTK that will suck real bad for me. I need a backup plan in case I have to chuck all the clones. Fems only. I'm thinking Glueberry OG. My freebie was delicious and potent as hell from Attitude.


What's the 12/1 about? I've never heard of that.


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 17, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> What's the 12/1 about? I've never heard of that.


Sure you have but maybe by another name. Gas Lantern Routine is the old school name for it. Been doing it for years


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jun 17, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Sure you have but maybe by another name. Gas Lantern Routine is the old school name for it. Been doing it for years


 I'm familiar with the gas lantern routine. That would be more like 12/5.5/1/5.5. 12/1 doesn't account for the other 11 hours in the day.


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 17, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I'm familiar with the gas lantern routine. That would be more like 12/5.5/1/5.5. 12/1 doesn't account for the other 11 hours in the day.


I didn't make the name up for it. Look it up.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jun 17, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I didn't make the name up for it. Look it up.


I didn't say you made up the name for it. I've known about it a long time myself. I was trying to be polite about saying that describing your daily light cycle as 12/1 makes absolutely no sense and is confusing as hell since that only accounts for about half of the day and isn't even an accurate representation of what a gas lantern routine schedule would look like.


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 17, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I didn't say you made up the name for it. I've known about it a long time myself. I was trying to be polite about saying that describing your daily light cycle as 12/1 makes absolutely no sense and is confusing as hell since that only accounts for about half of the day and isn't even an accurate representation of what a gas lantern routine schedule would look like.


And 12/1 IT IS!


----------



## Sublime4tna (Jun 18, 2018)

Prk almost done


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 18, 2018)

All 20 LVTK in rapid rooters under 50 watts of cfl. All healthy so far. 

Will be another 2 to 3 days before they pop their shells, maybe sooner. Will keep updating.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 20, 2018)

LVTK 29 days...from the smell I'm hoping lemon pound cake pheno...


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 20, 2018)

That one looks very skunk dom. Good work.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 20, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> That one looks very skunk dom. Good work.


Thx...been seeing a few growers comment LVTK ain't living up to the hype. 
I'll see if I can prove em wrong...
Gotta say she's gangly and a bit sprawling, probably could have trained her better.
This being my first indoor flowering I'm really lovin it. Got another one in the GH...she's gonna be big.


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 20, 2018)

All 20 have popped their shells and are now in party cups under 200 watts of T5. Only one is having a hard time because it lost the end of its taproot. User error.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 20, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Thx...been seeing a few growers comment LVTK ain't living up to the hype.
> I'll see if I can prove em wrong...
> Gotta say she's gangly and a bit sprawling, probably could have trained her better.
> This being my first indoor flowering I'm really lovin it. Got another one in the GH...she's gonna be big.


Definitely interested in how it goes outside I'll be doing that this season ( aust)


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 23, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Anyone out there grow Cookie Wreck outdoors? Wondering how tall they can get 4' or 5' maybe, they have a squat stature for sure. Popped these April 1 and stuck em outside 3rd week of May. Just started taking off the last couple weeks. Getting ready to splay them out and scrog em.View attachment 4151291 View attachment 4151292


They've grown quite a bit in the last 8 days...


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 23, 2018)

I just got my package of CV gear from GLG. The freebie LVTK x Apollo 13 are actually from Bad Dawg, not a CV cross. 

I’m actually pretty excited about these. Hoping for some sour, citrus, sativa dominant plants.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 24, 2018)

Looks like I might have hit the jack pot on my little LVTK in the tent. Smeared some grease off of her tonite, smells exactly like sweet lemon pound cake with just a slight hint of burnt rubber. Keep hearing about this pheno, think I might have it. Hoping the one in the GH is a winner is well.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jun 24, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Looks like I might have hit the jack pot on my little LVTK in the tent. Smeared some grease off of her tonite, smells exactly like sweet lemon pound cake with just a slight hint of burnt rubber. Keep hearing about this pheno, think I might have it. Hoping the one in the GH is a winner is well.View attachment 4155687


Looks like a winner.


----------



## Hotwired (Jun 25, 2018)

I get to pick from 20. Hopefully one of them turns out like yours 

All 20 are healthy and robust @ 7 days old. No runts or weirdos yet


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 25, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I get to pick from 20. Hopefully one of them turns out like yours
> 
> All 20 are healthy and robust @ 7 days old. No runts or weirdos yet


Gotta a feeling your gonna kill it.


----------



## main cola (Jun 25, 2018)

Not the best pic but here's one of the Tennessee Kush #2 buds starting to stack up


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 25, 2018)

main cola said:


> Not the best pic but here's one of the Tennessee Kush #2 buds starting to stack upView attachment 4156108


how's the smell?


----------



## main cola (Jun 25, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> how's the smell?


To be honest she's not the loudest in the grow..not much of a smell at all right now..She's sitting right next to my Sour Diesel and the Diesel just overpowers everything..I'll get a good stem rub on here next time i water her and update you


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 25, 2018)

Well found out I had a mouse or mole getting in my tent. And trampled them. Didn't eat them. But that's why they were laid over. I managed to save one. She had the best structure out of them. But anyway. She was broke at the base. But she healed and I buried it. Debating on topping her. Not sure yet.
 

Top right is LVTK


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 27, 2018)

Dropped a dozen beans from GPS and 2 Tennessee kush a la cvs last night within 9 Hrs one TK has cracked and tap root poking out already...none of the others cracked yet


----------



## socaljoe (Jun 28, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Dropped a dozen beans from GPS and 2 Tennessee kush a la cvs last night within 9 Hrs one TK has cracked and tap root poking out already...none of the others cracked yet


Damn. Starting already? Good luck!


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 28, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Damn. Starting already? Good luck!


this one will go out for a small spring shot after veg for a month id say...I wont start outdoor proper till around September


----------



## macsnax (Jun 28, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Dropped a dozen beans from GPS and 2 Tennessee kush a la cvs last night within 9 Hrs one TK has cracked and tap root poking out already...none of the others cracked yet


I just popped a single cookie wreck and had the same. I checked at about 12 hours and had a tail poking out.


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 28, 2018)

Popped a couple Half and Half seeds May 1st, Gonna make me some RSO for my old self...


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 28, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Dropped a dozen beans from GPS and 2 Tennessee kush a la cvs last night within 9 Hrs one TK has cracked and tap root poking out already...none of the others cracked yet


Hey Rubes that TK should get you the Indo fix ya love.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 28, 2018)

I put my LVTK in a 5gal radiclebag or rainscience bag. I cant remember. Did it last night. She smells amazing. Gonna let her go natural. Veg for a few more weeks. Take clones and flower her.


----------



## Sublime4tna (Jun 28, 2018)

1 prk dried and ready for trim, her sister will be ready for a haircut too in a few days


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 28, 2018)

LVTK her smell is so sweet. Almost like sugar and then red beets maybe. Something with some kindve funk. Her growth has been above most others in the tent. With the exception of pebble pusher from GPS. Its growing very vigorous.

She in a 5gal rainscience bag. She will get 2 or 3 more weeks veg, then either topped for a clone. Or clones taken from the bottom. And let it flower naturally. Have decided 100% yet on which way to go.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Hey Rubes that TK should get you the Indo fix ya love.


For sure mate for sure...put them both in solo cups just now one looks rotten n may die but still went into the solo cup just in case she decides to grow 
Not much in the way of pheno hunting here just having a play under the T5
Every GPS seed has cracked so they all went into solos as well but none had a tap root like this TK after only 24 hrs


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Popped a couple Half and Half seeds May 1st, Gonna make me some RSO for my old self...View attachment 4157189


They look bloody healthy as can be


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 29, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> 1 prk dried and ready for trim, her sister will be ready for a haircut too in a few days
> View attachment 4157383


What's in the prk ?
Looks so much like my sr71 from outdoor 2 seasons ago


----------



## Sublime4tna (Jun 29, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> What's in the prk ?
> Looks so much like my sr71 from outdoor 2 seasons ago


Pure raspberry kush ( prk) from cannaventure, it was indoor under a 200w led scrogged in 2x2


----------



## ruby fruit (Jun 29, 2018)

Sublime4tna said:


> Pure raspberry kush ( prk) from cannaventure, it was indoor under a 200w led scrogged in 2x2
> View attachment 4157593


Nice work


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jun 29, 2018)

LVTK #1
 

 
#2


----------



## slow drawl (Jun 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LVTK #1
> View attachment 4157652
> 
> View attachment 4157653
> ...


Damn hope mine turns out of that quality. Never seen anything from you other than top shelf bud.
The one I have in the GH is going to produce me a fair amount of bud lb+ (barring no issues).
Just hoping it's potent....I need potent.


----------



## whytewidow (Jun 29, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LVTK #1
> View attachment 4157652
> 
> View attachment 4157653
> ...


Absolutely stunning


----------



## main cola (Jun 29, 2018)

I like the way this Tennessee Kush #2 is stacking up but not much smell at all right now from her..also might have a cal mag problem? but besides that she's doing good


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 29, 2018)

Well this little fucker popped up way back at the beginning of June but due to shitty Tupur it got stunted so I had to transplant it, and the rest of my plants into canna coco. I transplanted it last Saturday night and she is already starting to grow healthy again. 

I never blame my failures growing on anything other than myself but this time I gotta blame the quality of the two bags of Tupur that I had this same problem with. I have changed zero about how I grow and for 3 years have had stellar results with tupur then in January with my grapes 13 the same issue but then I bought a new bag of tupur and transplanted plants into that and all was good. Then the very next bag right back to shit. 

Here's what she looked like Saturday after transplant into coco, she is 2nd from left top row right in the middle, ouch!
 
Here she is today, back on track


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jun 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well this little fucker popped up way back at the beginning of June but due to shitty Tupur it got stunted so I had to transplant it, and the rest of my plants into canna coco. I transplanted it last Saturday night and she is already starting to grow healthy again.
> 
> I never blame my failures growing on anything other than myself but this time I gotta blame the quality of the two bags of Tupur that I had this same problem with. I have changed zero about how I grow and for 3 years have had stellar results with tupur then in January with my grapes 13 the same issue but then I bought a new bag of tupur and transplanted plants into that and all was good. Then the very next bag right back to shit.
> 
> ...


I've had a couple of batches of soil that actually killed plants. I'm pretty sure that it was because the soil hadn't had a chance to age much since it was in the spring when soil is flying out the door.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 29, 2018)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I've had a couple of batches of soil that actually killed plants. I'm pretty sure that it was because the soil hadn't had a chance to age much since it was in the spring when soil is flying out the door.


I should have snapped photos but when I took the plants out of their solo cups there was almost no roots and soil was perfectly moist? 

I've been growing since 2002 and I've never had this much trouble from a product. I mean I've overwatered dirt in the past but never had plants just stall out and given more time they would have died. But you live and you learn. 

Cheers


----------



## emeraldbuds (Jul 1, 2018)

9 Cookie Wreck 4 weeks veg under T5. Just got them into bigger pots last night so I can take clones in a week or so. I had planned on flowering from seed but the numbers are not there, need 12 for my flood and drain so will have to make it up. I have one small stocky one which I think I’ll use to fill the space. I was reading a thread on icmag, Rusty said the small stocky ones with sharply serrated leafs are the big yielders and cookie dom so hopefully shes a winner.

Getting a Vick’s vapo rub smell from the stems, wonder will it carries across to harvest

All Cookie Wreck except the tall one in the back right. That’s the lemon OG from DNA, might pull that one it’s getting too big.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> All Cookie Wreck except the tall one in the back right. That’s the lemon OG from DNA, might pull that one it’s getting too big.


Supercrop the lemon og. My experience with them were great.


----------



## emeraldbuds (Jul 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Supercrop the lemon og. My experience with them were great.


How did your Lemon finish? Did it stretch much after flip? I might give it a go, I’ll have a scrog down anyway so should be able to control the height


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> How did your Lemon finish? Did it stretch much after flip? I might give it a go, I’ll have a scrog down anyway so should be able to control the height


It was probably 4 - 5 years ago that I ran them, but don't remember any unusual stretch. They were in with a couple of goji, and were done about 10 days before the gojis. They looked just like the pics DNA were using to market them, tasted like lemon wax w/ vg potency.


----------



## emeraldbuds (Jul 1, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> It was probably 4 - 5 years ago that I ran them, but don't remember any unusual stretch. They were in with a couple of goji, and were done about 10 days before the gojis. They looked just like the pics DNA were using to market them, tasted like lemon wax w/ vg potency.


Nice!! I might leave her so and supercrop. Never done a lemon strian before but got some lemon phenos from my last big bubba cheese harvest which was a nice change from the chem and gas


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2018)

A couple of _Half & Half_ by CV... 

Looks like these bitches are almost too big for their britches! 

Fuck. 
I need to start a new batch of soil today...


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 2, 2018)

Loving the look of this LVTK 5gal radicle bag. Her stem run is off the charts. Most definitely will be taking cut ls before I flower her. As I said before lookn down ontop of her reminds me so much of real deal sour d.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 5, 2018)

How do we email rusty guys ?
Want to keep the issue between myself and him.


----------



## macsnax (Jul 5, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> How do we email rusty guys ?
> Want to keep the issue between myself and him.


[email protected]


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 5, 2018)

LVTK...this girls even building trichs on the fan stems.
57 days from flip, couple more weeks and she should be close.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 5, 2018)

macsnax said:


> [email protected]


Cheers mate


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 5, 2018)

LVTK in veg. Not sure how the stretch is on her. But shes already 20" tall in rainscience bag. Not radicle. She smells gassy n a sweet pinesol smell. Kinda makes me think like fuel and pinesol mixed together... not so much lemon pledge or lemon smell. But like original pinesol. Her stems are sticky to the touch. And if you rub her stem really good. Your fingers kindve stick together.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 9, 2018)

Been some discussion here about some of the Cookie Wrecks having some strange crinkled leaf growth.
I got this response from Rusty. 




The crinkle genes do not pop up often in the Cookie Wreck fem line, but that trait is from the Arcata TrainWreck side of the lineage. You might have something very special.. Please keep me updated, love to see what you end up with..

Thanks.
Rusty / CV


----------



## Goats22 (Jul 9, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> LVTK...this girls even building trichs on the fan stems.
> 57 days from flip, couple more weeks and she should be close.View attachment 4160424


Looks good. I have high hopes for the ones I have going now


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 9, 2018)

So far it seems there are 3 different phenos of the LVTK...at least in veg. I have a few short fat leaf one, a more full and lengthy leaf one and a combo of the 2 with a fuller fatter and longer leaf. I believe the combo type may produce the best bud. My money is on that type. All 20 still kicking 

Going to top tomorrow and take clones in a few weeks. Then off to flower land.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 9, 2018)

Goats22 said:


> Looks good. I have high hopes for the ones I have going now


I think they should all offer something nice. The two I decided to grow out were identical in looks and smell. I'm thinking I'm only gonna get a couple oz off the one in the tent. If the one in the GH has that sweet lemon baked goods smell I'll be stoked.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 9, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> So far it seems there are 3 different phenos of the LVTK...at least in veg. I have a few short fat leaf one, a more full and lengthy leaf one and a combo of the 2 with a fuller fatter and longer leaf. I believe the combo type may produce the best bud. My money is on that type. All 20 still kicking
> 
> Going to top tomorrow and take clones in a few weeks. Then off to flower land.


Maybe the combo pheno... I cropped her a few days after this.


She responded well to the crop job...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 9, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Been some discussion here about some of the Cookie Wrecks having some strange crinkled leaf growth.
> I got this response from Rusty.View attachment 4162563
> 
> 
> ...


Did someone say crinkled leaves???
One of my Half & Half girls is going ape shit with crinkled leaves!


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 10, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Maybe the combo pheno... I cropped her a few days after this.
> View attachment 4162606
> 
> She responded well to the crop job...View attachment 4162623


That does look like the combo. You may be correct. The leaves are fat, yet fuller and bigger.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 10, 2018)

I put my LVTK in flower two days ago. Shes absolutely beautiful..


----------



## Gu~ (Jul 10, 2018)

*Cannaventure End of Summer Drop (ALL FEMINIZED)*
Albert SuperTramp (Albert Walker x Arcata TrainWreck)
Cheap Thrills
Cookie Wreck 
Cookie Wreck BX (Arcata trainWreck clone x Cookie Wreck)  . 
Cookie Wreck OG (Cookie Wreck CV Cut x Ghost OG)
CVOG
D91 (Chem D clone x Chem 91 Skunk VA)
Electric Larry Land (Las Vegas Lemon Skunk x Larry OG) 
Ghost of Arcata FEM (Arcata TrainWreck x Ghost OG) 
Gorilla Wreck 4 (Gorilla Glue 4 x Cookie Wreck)
Pure Chem 91 
Pure Ghost OG 
Pure LA Affie
Pure Raspberry Kush
Raspberry Cookie Wreck (Cookie Wreck x Raspberry Kush)


Only on GreenpointSeeds.com


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *Cannaventure End of Summer Drop (ALL FEMINIZED)*
> Albert SuperTramp (Albert Walker x Arcata TrainWreck)
> Cheap Thrills
> Cookie Wreck
> ...


No _Half & Half_?


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 10, 2018)

Gu~ said:


> *Cannaventure End of Summer Drop (ALL FEMINIZED)*
> Albert SuperTramp (Albert Walker x Arcata TrainWreck)
> Cheap Thrills
> Cookie Wreck
> ...


Lotta nice picks there. 
Rusty was a little delayed on a shipment so he threw me 3 Albert Super Tramp seeds for the wait.
Maybe I'll throw those in next run and give a preview.
I should mention GP gave me a pack of JP for the delay as well.
I emailed them both and said I'm not in a hurry, gonna be a month before I start anything else.....
Look how I was treated, absolute awesome customer service...over the top.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 10, 2018)

LVTK coming up on 9 weeks...


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 10, 2018)

When is the cvs drop happening? If it's now I can't see it on my phone


----------



## Rivendell (Jul 10, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> When is the cvs drop happening? If it's now I can't see it on my phone


Title of the post says end of summer....buncha stoners around here...


----------



## sourgummy (Jul 10, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Lotta nice picks there.
> Rusty was a little delayed on a shipment so he threw me 3 Albert Super Tramp seeds for the wait.
> Maybe I'll throw those in next run and give a preview.
> I should mention GP gave me a pack of JP for the delay as well.
> ...



This is majority time what happens to people who don't write in as a jerk. Be respectful and look what happens. Orders get delayed, stuff happens, and its nearly never intentional. Companies appreciate that and sometimes they will hook you up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 10, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Title of the post says end of summer....buncha stoners around here...


They better move there arse my summer starts in October
Aust


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 10, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did someone say crinkled leaves???
> One of my Half & Half girls is going ape shit with crinkled leaves!
> View attachment 4162789


That looks like a bud that is reverting back to veg. Trippy for sure.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 10, 2018)

Just wanted to pop in to say that my LVTK #1 was a big hit this weekend at large get-together we had at camp. I brought a few different jars but everyone must've kept reaching for the LVTK because I ducked out (not feeling festive as the anniversary of "that day" grows closer) and when I returned after floating around the lake for several hours it was nearly gone.

And I cant give a thorough _personal_ smoke report for this one just yet because I've had bronchial infection and only managed to make it through a few hits before giving up. The potency is definitely there. The terps were also present but this was without curing. I know this is a half ass report but a few others have this one going so I wanted to let y'all know how the first round went.
I have a handful of nugs set aside and I'll give it another try once my lungs clear up and report back in a couple wks.

#2 is going in the jars tomorrow. This one is definitely louder- a bit frostier too.

Second round of clones are going into bloom in a few days.

Hope everyone's doing well and had a good weekend


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 10, 2018)

LVTK throwing huge indica fans. Smelling like heaven. On day 4 or 5 something like that.


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> LVTK throwing huge indica fans. Smelling like heaven. On day 4 or 5 something like that.
> 
> View attachment 4163358 View attachment 4163361 View attachment 4163364 View attachment 4163365


Yep, that's the smaller/fatter type. Like I posted on the CV thread there seems to be 3 phenos. Yours is the fat indica one, probably the Triangle side. Slow drawl has the combo, fat/longer leaf. Then I have a few others that are much slower growing but have longer slender leaves. Most likely resembling the Lemon side. I'm looking for that 1 killer out of them all that will drop jaws and pop eyes out 

Going to be 2 more months until I report back on these with anything important. If they suddenly get trampled upon by an army of undead moles wandering aimlessly thru my garden I will let you all know


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jul 11, 2018)

Hmmm, neither of mine threw big fat leaves like that. My #1 must fall somewhere in the middle because 2 has very slender leaves. Both stretched at least 3x in bloom too.

I just started some Cannarado and Compound seeds but I think I'll germ one more LVTK and see how it turns out. 

I would think germing as many as you did Hotwire that you'll find what you're looking for. 20 seeds right? Considering they're fems, that's a significant amount to hunt through.

Looking forward to your to the treasures you find


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 11, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Yep, that's the smaller/fatter type. Like I posted on the CV thread there seems to be 3 phenos. Yours is the fat indica one, probably the Triangle side. Slow drawl has the combo, fat/longer leaf. Then I have a few others that are much slower growing but have longer slender leaves. Most likely resembling the Lemon side. I'm looking for that 1 killer out of them all that will drop jaws and pop eyes out
> 
> Going to be 2 more months until I report back on these with anything important. If they suddenly get trampled upon by an army of undead moles wandering aimlessly thru my garden I will let you all know


Theres always one in every thread..


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> LVTK throwing huge indica fans. Smelling like heaven. On day 4 or 5 something like that.
> 
> View attachment 4163358 View attachment 4163361 View attachment 4163364 View attachment 4163365


That's an "interesting" tattoo on your arm. 

DIY?


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jul 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> LVTK throwing huge indica fans. Smelling like heaven. On day 4 or 5 something like that.
> 
> View attachment 4163358 View attachment 4163361 View attachment 4163364 View attachment 4163365


Is the lvtk indica dom 50/50 or sativa dom, I cant find any info?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> That's an "interesting" tattoo on your arm.
> 
> DIY?


No. It's a young n dumb decision. I have my entire back covered in Japanese water art. Covering my shoulder biceps and down the front of my chest. Most everything on my arms from elbow down is on the verge of being removed. Its expensive. But my right arm was almost completely covered. And its damn near back to blank lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 13, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Is the lvtk indica dom 50/50 or sativa dom, I cant find any info?


The pheno I'm running is most def indica dom. As you can tell by the giants fans. There more than likely several different phenos in LVTK.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No. It's a young n dumb decision. I have my entire back covered in Japanese water art. Covering my shoulder biceps and down the front of my chest. Most everything on my arms from elbow down is on the verge of being removed. Its expensive. But my right arm was almost completely covered. And its damn near back to blank lol.


ouch


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jul 13, 2018)

I got the la Affie and cheap thrills, any opinions on these two?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> LVTK throwing huge indica fans. Smelling like heaven. On day 4 or 5 something like that.
> 
> View attachment 4163358 View attachment 4163361 View attachment 4163364 View attachment 4163365





whytewidow said:


> The pheno I'm running is most def indica dom. As you can tell by the giants fans. There more than likely several different phenos in LVTK.


Jack up the food, dude.

Your brix is a bit low.

Don't be shy; they like it strong.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 13, 2018)

LVTK in #stretchmode indica dom pheno. Lookn healthy AF...


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Jack up the food, dude.
> 
> Your brix is a bit low.
> 
> Don't be shy; they like it strong.


Shes plenty healthy. She dont need anymore food. .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> LVTK in #stretchmode indica dom pheno. Lookn healthy AF...
> View attachment 4164731 View attachment 4164732 View attachment 4164733 View attachment 4164734


The first two looked a little pale, but I'm a noob...


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 13, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> The first two looked a little pale, but I'm a noob...


Lol yeah noob. With the trees you grow. Gotcha. I think it was jus the light. They do look a tad yellow. The pic of em green n shit I turned the lights off. I try not to force nutes if i dont have too. If the very two first leaves start to fade on me. I'll go up 1/2 a gram in feedings. But they are still nice n green too.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 13, 2018)

Shes definitely got a nice smell to her. Huge ass fans. I usually do a strip at day 21. But her side branching is pushing up past them. So I may not. She really hasn't stretched much vertically as a whole plant. Mostly stretching side branches. Next run from clone she will get topped n whatnot if. she smokes good.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 13, 2018)

Would not add anything. They are perfect. Nice structure on that one and definitely lemon skunk dom.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 14, 2018)

LVTK
One of the lower side branches getting ever closer to the chop...


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 14, 2018)

LVTK far left. Shes stretching damn near about perfect. I may have to tie one or two down to pull em out from under her massive fans. But mostly they've all grown up past them. Definitely lookn forward to see how she yields in these new rainscience bags. 
Left to right
LVTK PEBBLE PUSHER, CHEMTRAIL COOKIE BREATH, AND RIGHT FRONT JAMAICAN PINEAPPLE GLUE. One of the best gg4 crosses I've ever encountered. I'm kindave a glue fan. I've smoked several different crosses. None of them hold a candle to her.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 15, 2018)

I posted some pics on the GP thread and got thinking they should belong here.
Some natural light shots... LVTK 66 days


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 15, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I posted some pics on the GP thread and got thinking they should belong here.
> Some natural light shots... LVTK 66 daysView attachment 4165711
> View attachment 4165712


Looks perfect


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 15, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Looks perfect


Thx Rubes...probably chop her in a couple days.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 15, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Thx Rubes...probably chop her in a couple days.


What is the smell like on that one?


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What is the smell like on that one?


Sweet lemon baked goods...almost alluring.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 15, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Sweet lemon baked goods...almost alluring.


Fuck yeah, gotta love that! Cheers and enjoy


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jul 16, 2018)

The three Pure Animal, up front, that germinated out of a five pack. The rest are Sonic Screwdriver. I'll use gibberellic acid on the next batch.


----------



## main cola (Jul 16, 2018)

Tennessee Kush#2 ..Big chunky buds..I think this Phenom would be great for outdoors


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 16, 2018)

main cola said:


> Tennessee Kush#2 ..Big chunky buds..I think this Phenom would be great for outdoorsView attachment 4166423 View attachment 4166424 View attachment 4166425


TN kush nugs.


----------



## main cola (Jul 16, 2018)

LowAnkle said:


> TN kush nugs.
> View attachment 4166433 View attachment 4166434


Very nice! How's the smoke?


----------



## LowAnkle (Jul 17, 2018)

main cola said:


> Very nice! How's the smoke?


Great, like Tony the tiger would say it. Lol
Very narcotic stone, awesome sweet taste and smell, with a "after smell" of bubblegum.
3 puffs in the morning I'm stoned, I've been smoking and growing for close to 15 years.
Only complaint is the yield, I've heard #2 has improved yield tho, the quality makes up the difference even still.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 20, 2018)

Gonna start a couple each of Cheap Thrills and Albert Super Tramp next.
Fastest germ I've seen on a seed, AST dropped em in water 11pm checked at 7am found this...

36 hours later they're all getting ready to hit the dirt...


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 20, 2018)

Loving this LVTK. Shes filling out great. Hopefully the stretch is over. Cause I'm running outta head space... and I dont really have room to bend her over. Unless I toss a Chemtrail Cookie Breath. It's just lacking in all departments. So she will probably be pulled and culled. I have another pheno that is just killin it in veg. So it wont matter if I toss her.

Not sure how many days in she is. The clones i took, will be topped and brushed out before flowering them. She has huge ass fans, one of the mature fans is 13" across from top to tip. Shes most def indica dom. Which I was hoping for..Her side branches are really the most stretch. The plant as whole really didnt stretch that much. But she was kinda on the taller side before I flowered her. For a tent anyway. But shes been super easy to grow so far. Run in promix bx and perlite. Mixed at 1 to 1 ratio. And fed mega crop. Through its entire life. With the addition to calimagic and greenleaf bloom booster.


----------



## main cola (Jul 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Loving this LVTK. Shes filling out great. Hopefully the stretch is over. Cause I'm running outta head space... and I dont really have room to bend her over. Unless I toss a Chemtrail Cookie Breath. It's just lacking in all departments. So she will probably be pulled and culled. I have another pheno that is just killin it in veg. So it wont matter if I toss her.
> 
> Not sure how many days in she is. The clones i took, will be topped and brushed out before flowering them. She has huge ass fans, one of the mature fans is 13" across from top to tip. Shes most def indica dom. Which I was hoping for..Her side branches are really the most stretch. The plant as whole really didnt stretch that much. But she was kinda on the taller side before I flowered her. For a tent anyway. But shes been super easy to grow so far. Run in promix bx and perlite. Mixed at 1 to 1 ratio. And fed mega crop. Through its entire life. With the addition to calimagic and greenleaf bloom booster.
> 
> View attachment 4168277 View attachment 4168276 View attachment 4168275 View attachment 4168274 View attachment 4168278


I have one going in veg with big fat fan leaves.......I've topped her twice


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Loving this LVTK. Shes filling out great. Hopefully the stretch is over. Cause I'm running outta head space... and I dont really have room to bend her over. Unless I toss a Chemtrail Cookie Breath. It's just lacking in all departments. So she will probably be pulled and culled. I have another pheno that is just killin it in veg. So it wont matter if I toss her.
> 
> Not sure how many days in she is. The clones i took, will be topped and brushed out before flowering them. She has huge ass fans, one of the mature fans is 13" across from top to tip. Shes most def indica dom. Which I was hoping for..Her side branches are really the most stretch. The plant as whole really didnt stretch that much. But she was kinda on the taller side before I flowered her. For a tent anyway. But shes been super easy to grow so far. Run in promix bx and perlite. Mixed at 1 to 1 ratio. And fed mega crop. Through its entire life. With the addition to calimagic and greenleaf bloom booster.
> 
> View attachment 4168277 View attachment 4168276 View attachment 4168275 View attachment 4168274 View attachment 4168278


Why not just run promix HP instead of BX + perlite? 
Indoors I like to run HP + screened kitty litter (calcined clay).


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 20, 2018)

My lvtk isn't a skunk leaner, more og I'm thinking because the node spacing/side growth is a little lacking. I'll run a clone of her again regardless because this seed run started off rough and I think her node spacing might be better than I'm seeing now.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 21, 2018)

main cola said:


> I have one going in veg with big fat fan leaves.......I've topped her twice


I left her natural only bc before I flipped her she was a flat top. Almost mushroom like shape. If that makes sense. But tall. She doesnt have any lemon skunk smell to her yet. Did triangle kush have an indi dom phenos shaped like that? Anyone know? Bc I mean she doesnt have any type of kush structure really. Shes really built like old skool skunk structure tho. If you look back at some early skunk plant from early 90s.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 21, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My lvtk isn't a skunk leaner, more og I'm thinking because the node spacing/side growth is a little lacking. I'll run a clone of her again regardless because this seed run started off rough and I think her node spacing might be better than I'm seeing now.
> View attachment 4168541


You will know when she gets bigger TK cut is very lanky....a little frustrating to grow but tomato cages fix that for me.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Why not just run promix HP instead of BX + perlite?
> Indoors I like to run HP + screened kitty litter (calcined clay).


Man I live no where near any type of place that sells stuff like that. I'm lucky to get promix period. I could order it offline but I really dont take to people who dont know me. Knowing my business. I guess best way to put it. Itd be hard to hide a bale of promix jn the mail ya know lol. And the place closest to me sells promix bx in a bale for 19.99 which is super cheap.

Edit: and I bought 3 bales of it. So gonna use it up.


----------



## main cola (Jul 21, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I left her natural only bc before I flipped her she was a flat top. Almost mushroom like shape. If that makes sense. But tall. She doesnt have any lemon skunk smell to her yet. Did triangle kush have an indi dom phenos shaped like that? Anyone know? Bc I mean she doesnt have any type of kush structure really. Shes really built like old skool skunk structure tho. If you look back at some early skunk plant from early 90s.


Here's one of my LVTK


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 21, 2018)

This was today.... she really does have great structure. She stretched her side branches almost perfectly. Height wise. And they are pretty thick. So I'm hoping that's cause shes gonna throw some grenades... gonna raise my light the last about 4 inches I have. I can go higher by removing a fan I have set ontop of my light frame. But didnt wanna have to do that if possible. Heres to hopin shes done stretching....

I have about 5 inches to the light now.

Purty close....


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Jul 22, 2018)

This should be a good run.

Tennessee Hogsbreath clone x Chem D BXII -Garlic


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 23, 2018)

Cheap Thrills at Attitude for............................drum rollllllllllll..............................$128 for 5 fem seeds. Are you fucking insane Attitude?


----------



## main cola (Jul 24, 2018)

Small sample bud of the Tennessee Kush #2


----------



## main cola (Jul 24, 2018)

Not a bad little run for this girl...Tennessee Kush #2
I'll do a smoke report when she's had a little cure


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jul 25, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Cheap Thrills at Attitude for............................drum rollllllllllll..............................$128 for 5 fem seeds. Are you fucking insane Attitude?


Lol I got em for $46


----------



## Grower899 (Jul 25, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Cheap Thrills at Attitude for............................drum rollllllllllll..............................$128 for 5 fem seeds. Are you fucking insane Attitude?


Glg still has the cheap thrills for 46,no affie though. Attitude did the same with the hurkle og. They never sold it at 50 a pack, but glg is up to 100 on the hurkle now as well.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

LVTK looking good. The stretch wasnt over lol. She touched the light. So I had to raise it again. But could only raise one side of it. So my light is angled a little bit. Owell.


----------



## waxman420 (Jul 25, 2018)

Pure animal


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 25, 2018)

LVTK off the stem after 9 day hang, going into the paper bag for a bit then to the jar.
Got 77 grams from her as of now, prob lose a couple more before the cure.
Lost that strong lemony smell to a softer sweet creamy kinda like a lemon custard.
I'll give a smoke report after she cures a bit.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> LVTK off the stem after 9 day hang, going into the paper bag for a bit then to the jar.
> Got 77 grams from her as of now, prob lose a couple more before the cure.
> Lost that strong lemony smell to a softer sweet creamy kinda like a lemon custard.
> I'll give a smoke report after she cures a bit. View attachment 4170976


They look beautiful. I'm not getting any lemon really on stem rub. But there is a creamy scent to it. Jus need to be along in flower a little more before I can maybe pinpoint the scents.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

waxman420 said:


> Pure animal View attachment 4170960


Very nice. Looks frosty AF.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)

waxman420 said:


> Cali cannon man this is just a frost machene I wish I popped more than just the 1 .. good part there 10 more in the pack


wrong thread


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)

waxman420 said:


> Jelly pie the lightest yeilds I've gotten from GPS but seriously smells like a grape jolly rancher


wrong thread again

you want the greenpoint thread


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

Well its official. I am outta head room. This LVTK is just a monster. For an indoor tent. Outside I think pheno would just about absolutely destroy everything else. Given the right grower.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

@Chunky Stool this would be a good one for you to run outside. In a big ass pot. Shes lookn to be a yielder. Hopefully.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> @Chunky Stool this would be a good one for you to run outside. In a big ass pot. Shes lookn to be a yielder. Hopefully.


It's a contender for sure! 
Tip: don't grow chinook haze in a tent unless you flip it right out of solos. 
I grew 3 in a space with 9 foot ceilings and almost ran out of room...


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's a contender for sure!
> Tip: don't grow chinook haze in a tent unless you flip it right out of solos.
> I grew 3 in a space with 9 foot ceilings and almost ran out of room...


I have a pack of it too. Prob nvr get around to running them.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have a pack of it too. Prob nvr get around to running them.


I actually think chinook haze could do well in SOG if you ran a lot of them.
The bud is very nice, but a little "chemmy". 
It blends well with other strains that are "meh" in the nose but bring the frost.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

How long was the flower on some of the phenos you run?


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> They look beautiful. I'm not getting any lemon really on stem rub. But there is a creamy scent to it. Jus need to be along in flower a little more before I can maybe pinpoint the scents.


Ya know mine didn't either until she started frosting up. The smell was intense and sweet, but now much more subdued.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> How long was the flower on some of the phenos you run?


I chopped the chinook @ 65 days but it could have gone longer. 
According to the info on seedfinder, 65 is perfect for preserving terps. 

https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Chinook_Haze/Greenpoint_Seeds/


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well its official. I am outta head room. This LVTK is just a monster. For an indoor tent. Outside I think pheno would just about absolutely destroy everything else. Given the right grower.


That's what I wanna hear I'm an outdoor grower and looking at lvtk and tk for my 100 gallon holes


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 26, 2018)

Just put the LVTK into a couple jars, but thought I'd kick a couple buds to the side for early testers last night.

Got up this morning and took 2 good bong hits, coughed my fool head off...great expansion.
Caught an instant buzz hard to the head. Went out to the gardens to pick beans and squash and notice my legs felt kinda heavy, a little later I've got a serious grin and realize I'm fucked up. Felt like a real nice Indi buzz but I never wanted to stop doing shit. Really enjoyed it a lot, I think it's gonna be something special after a few more months. Crazy smooth for just hanging 10 days the smell and taste both remind me of a creamy custard of sorts. 
I can see always having this in my gardens.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 27, 2018)

Cannaventure Half & Half.

10 gallon cloth pot.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 27, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> That's what I wanna hear I'm an outdoor grower and looking at lvtk and tk for my 100 gallon holes


I only have the one I'm running in a 5gal rainscience bag. Shes almost 5 foot from the top of the bag. Outside theres no doubt they would get 10 foot tall in a bigger bag. In 100 gallon youll be lookn at trees. Lol. And she stretched the side branching mostly. Almost perfect. Usually I do a strip to let light in. All of her branches stretched right past her big fans. I would say she stretched over height about 75% of her original size before flower. But ive only been running 375 watts. Bc of heat issues. So she may not stretch hardly at height wise given the right light. Once she gets a tad farther along in flower I'll throw on the 2700k led strips too. But so far out of everything I've grown since October of last year. Other than my jamaican pineapple Glue. She has outshined everything structure wise and ease of growth.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jul 27, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Just put the LVTK into a couple jars, but thought I'd kick a couple buds to the side for early testers last night.View attachment 4171695
> 
> Got up this morning and took 2 good bong hits, coughed my fool head off...great expansion.
> Caught an instant buzz hard to the head. Went out to the gardens to pick beans and squash and notice my legs felt kinda heavy, a little later I've got a serious grin and realize I'm fucked up. Felt like a real nice Indi buzz but I never wanted to stop doing shit. Really enjoyed it a lot, I think it's gonna be something special after a few more months. Crazy smooth for just hanging 10 days the smell and taste both remind me of a creamy custard of sorts.
> I can see always having this in my gardens.


Lovely early descrriptions

If you were selling cars I would have brought one lol


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jul 28, 2018)

First grow in my new grow area. Having an all girl party to start with Cannaventure gear. 5 Ghost OG. 5 Cheap Thrills and 3 Albert Super Tramp. Looks like 100% germ rate. Moving on to some greenpoint gear after these. Will update this grow as it goes.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 28, 2018)

Gonna have to top her. Sucks wanted to let her flower naturally the first run. But owell.


----------



## greywind (Jul 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Gonna have to top her. Sucks wanted to let her flower naturally the first run. But owell. View attachment 4172538 View attachment 4172539


Do you think it's too late to tie the top down a little?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

greywind said:


> Do you think it's too late to tie the top down a little?


I pulled it over some. But if I pull it clear over its gonna mess up plants next to it. Blocking light n stuff. I think the stretch is done. If I keep her pulled to the left. Bc I have my light angled I may be alright. I'll know when lights come on this evening. If its touching the light then the stretch isnt over and I'm screwed and I'll have to cut the top off. If not I'll b ok


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I pulled it over some. But if I pull it clear over its gonna mess up plants next to it. Blocking light n stuff. I think the stretch is done. If I keep her pulled to the left. Bc I have my light angled I may be alright. I'll know when lights come on this evening. If its touching the light then the stretch isnt over and I'm screwed and I'll have to cut the top off. If not I'll b ok


Crop the top 4 or 5 nodes down...that'll save a few inches.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Crop the top 4 or 5 nodes down...that'll save a few inches.


Are you sure that's a good idea in flower? 
The shock of getting topped could stunt them.

You'll know they're stunted when you go to water them and pots are still heavy.


----------



## greywind (Jul 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I pulled it over some. But if I pull it clear over its gonna mess up plants next to it. Blocking light n stuff. I think the stretch is done. If I keep her pulled to the left. Bc I have my light angled I may be alright. I'll know when lights come on this evening. If its touching the light then the stretch isnt over and I'm screwed and I'll have to cut the top off. If not I'll b ok


I hope you can keep her whole. I have four LVTK finishing up this week (in week 10), and two of them stretched like crazy. Ended up being over 6' tall, including #5 pot. They outgrew my light space and didn't get the support they needed, but still have flopped their way into some decent looking bud. The two shorties though, they're really nice. I'll have some fresh chopped pics sometime this week. New camera is en route and I have lots of catching up to do. Cheers and happy hunting!


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

I'm getting ready to go check right now. We will find out.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 29, 2018)

Well id say she wasnt done lol. So I did what any respected grower would do. I made her stalk soft. And I pulled her top down. And then pulled all the side branching around to the front. Lol. I gained almost 7 inches. And I can pull her down again without snapping her off another 5 inches. So hopefully that work. Shes really starting to form her bud sites now. The side branching branches are hard almost like wood. They're not soft like usual. So it made it kinda hard to pull em around the main. So I tied them. With pipe cleaners. I'm determined to keep this lady while.

Before:


After: kinda hard to get the whole tent in a pic. I cant garlic enough away from it.


----------



## slow drawl (Jul 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are you sure that's a good idea in flower?
> The shock of getting topped could stunt them.
> 
> You'll know they're stunted when you go to water them and pots are still heavy.


I've never had a plant go into shock for any reason, much less cropping it.
Usually invigorates the lower growth.
topping it like cutting it off....maybe.


----------



## casperd (Jul 31, 2018)

how did the


hockeybry2 said:


> I have the flaming cookies which looks like a really nice cookie strain and urkle berry. Also the ghost og fem as a freebie. Ugh can't wait til my fall grow season


how did the urkle berry turn out ?


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 31, 2018)

Now you guys can understand why I'm doing a "one time and done" with the LVTK. She might be good but too hard to work with in my garden.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Now you guys can understand why I'm doing a "one time and done" with the LVTK. She might be good but too hard to work with in my garden.


I wonder if boom town has similar problems. (LVTK / Stardawg)

I've got 2 packs...


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 31, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wonder if boom town has similar problems. (LVTK / Stardawg)
> 
> I've got 2 packs...


They both stretch like no tomorrow. I don't envy you.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 31, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> They both stretch like no tomorrow. I don't envy you.


I can deal with stretch, but I'm not fond of weak stems. 
It's a trade off I suppose. 

Yesterday I was trimming and noticed that some of my larger outdoor plants had stems that were mostly hollow. 
They weren't very strong either for their size. 

Some say the hollow stem thing is genetic, but I'm thinking it's a deficiency -- probably boron.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 31, 2018)

LVTK is an og cross and og crosses are know to be lanky so I mean it's just a matter of training the plant.

You could do what I'm doing and top the girl and pinch those stems. My pheno is an tk leaner Im guessing because she has the typical longer node spacing but she has nice stocky limbs so I think she'll do alright. She'll be hitting flower on Friday. She has a citrus chemical solvent type smell, not pleasant lol but we'll see how that changes in flower.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 1, 2018)

Pure Raspberry Kush. My favorite plant. Smells so great of sweet raspberries and purple magenta pink flowers and trichomes.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 1, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Pure Raspberry Kush. My favorite plant. Smells so great of sweet raspberries and purple magenta pink flowers and trichomes.
> View attachment 4174509


Looks beautiful buddy. I'm sure she looks better in person where you can get a good smell of her too! Cheers


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 1, 2018)

LVTK had to bend her top over. Then use those bendy sticks to hold her down. Bc she jus wouldn't stay down.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 1, 2018)

PRK, bud structure is not quite what I expected . . .they are flowering


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I wonder if boom town has similar problems. (LVTK / Stardawg)
> 
> I've got 2 packs...


Got a pack too


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's a contender for sure!
> Tip: don't grow chinook haze in a tent unless you flip it right out of solos.
> I grew 3 in a space with 9 foot ceilings and almost ran out of room...


Crap, got a pack of those too


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 1, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Crap, got a pack of those too


The chinooks are a little tricky to grow, but vigorous as hell. 
I swear my keeper clone grew several inches the last two days. 
She's still in a 3 gallon grow bag and desperately wants more leg room. 

I mixed about 4 cu ft of soil today so I'll repot tomorrow.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 2, 2018)

had great luck with the ECCW, many buds really liked it, still hear about it, and don't even really like purples, but the Hurkel OG is a very nice plant. I found two to three main phenos, the purple one, nice to grow and look at, not near as potent as the HAOG leaners and they stretch quite a bit, but there is a shorter pheno, non puple, creamy greasy lite grape taster that is the one to have, bulky yielder, really liked that one


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2018)

Jupiter & Beyond

This is the lone survivor from two packs (24 seeds). 
Still no sign of gender...


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Jupiter & Beyond
> View attachment 4175068
> This is the lone survivor from two packs (24 seeds).
> Still no sign of gender...


How old is it? I seen on IG someone popped a whole pack and none of them showed sex until he flowered them.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 2, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> How old is it? I seen on IG someone popped a whole pack and none of them showed sex until he flowered them.


I dunked them a little over six weeks ago, so this plant isn't impressive for it's age. 
Nice structure tho. 

Hmm... might go ahead and repot from that half gal into a 2 gallon. 

I mixed some organic super soil yesterday but I don't think this plant can handle it uncooked. 
Probably just go with ProMix HP and finish her with synthetic nutes.


----------



## Total Head (Aug 3, 2018)

i'm here to confirm the obscene stretch on the LVTK. also two very different phenos. today marks exactly 7 weeks from flip and clearly one has way heavier bud production. Both grown in the same batch of my recycled organic soil, vegged for 6 weeks, and flowered under 600w hps. they did get topped differently but nothing to account for the difference in buddage.

they both tripled in height but the fat one more so, and I bent the two top stems but they fucking popped right back up. thank god I have so much vertical space I the tent or i'd have been screwed. they are both very frosty, but the skimpy one is much more so. my phone pics can't do them justice. they are both standing over 4 feet tall in the pots.

edit: also the fatter one is in a 7 gal pot and the other in a 5 gal, but the 7gal isn't even filled to the top. I saved a clone of the fat bud one and i'm excited to grow this out again, this time with strict training.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 5, 2018)

Lvtk and the rest of my other seedlings are just starting to stretch on day 3 of 12/12.

We'll see what this single bean gives, so far a solid plant.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 5, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lvtk and the rest of my other seedlings are just starting to stretch on day 3 of 12/12.
> 
> We'll see what this single bean gives, so far a solid plant.
> View attachment 4176285 View attachment 4176286


Yours looks a lot like mine did at that stage. If I could redo I would have topped all of the main leads at this point.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 5, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Yours looks a lot like mine did at that stage. If I could redo I would have topped all of the main leads at this point.View attachment 4176409


Think the next move will be some dow rods so I can tie back her main leads but yeah she could use a bit more topping to get her to bush out better.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 5, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Think the next move will be some dow rods so I can tie back her main leads but yeah she could use a bit more topping to get her to bush out better.


I didn't top my pheno. Kinda glad I didnt. Shes almost 3ft wide. And 4.5 ft tall. For a 5gal pot I'm impressed. But depends on how she flowers out. Right now shes lookn at making golf balls. Although some may be bigger.


Edit: I'll find a pic on day 1 and now. I would say she stretched 3xs easy.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I didn't top my pheno. Kinda glad I didnt. Shes almost 3ft wide. And 4.5 ft tall. For a 5gal pot I'm impressed. But depends on how she flowers out. Right now shes lookn at making golf balls. Although some may be bigger.
> 
> 
> Edit: I'll find a pic on day 1 and now. I would say she stretched 3xs easy.


If you clean up your lowers a bit now there's still plenty of time for whatever you trim off to be reallocated into the tops.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 5, 2018)

quiescent said:


> If you clean up your lowers a bit now there's still plenty of time for whatever you trim off to be reallocated into the tops.


I've already trimmed alot of lowers off.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 5, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I've already trimmed alot of lowers off.


Right on, was just going by the pics you posted Wednesday. Appeared to be some stuff that won't amount to much still on the plant, kinda hard to tell 100% because of the angles and not actually being there for scale.


----------



## charface (Aug 5, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Right on, was just going by the pics you posted Wednesday. Appeared to be some stuff that won't amount to much still on the plant, kinda hard to tell 100% because of the angles and not actually being there for scale.


Cookie wrecks, 
Some people will tell you not to trim but I promise nothing I removed was going to be worth messing with. 

Now I have a great root system in place, plenty leaf left for photosynthesis and im not feeding larf. 

My dog agrees


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 5, 2018)

charface said:


> Cookie wrecks,
> Some people will tell you not to trim but I promise nothing I removed was going to be worth messing with.
> 
> Now I have a great root system in place, plenty leaf left for photosynthesis and im not feeding larf.
> ...


Cool dog.

I like your watering cutout in the cage. I did that same thing with my cages...super easy to get the water wand in there.


----------



## charface (Aug 5, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Cool dog.
> 
> I like your watering cutout in the cage. I did that same thing with my cages...super easy to get the water wand in there.


Top dressing it a bitch though and so was pruning. The jagged little nubs scratch the shit out of me. 
If I were just the tiniest bit motivated I would wrap them in tape


----------



## charface (Aug 5, 2018)

Grabbed another pic. 
One of the 7 is finally showing some pistils.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 6, 2018)

charface said:


> Top dressing it a bitch though and so was pruning. The jagged little nubs scratch the shit out of me.
> If I were just the tiniest bit motivated I would wrap them in tape


Each day I fuck with my plants I come out bleeding from this same issue. Sucks getting older I swear my skin is getting thinner.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Each day I fuck with my plants I come out bleeding from this same issue. Sucks getting older I swear my skin is getting thinner.


a piece of old garden hose cut to length and slit down the side to run around the opening would stop the bleeding brother. Most people have a messed up garden hose laying around somewhere 
You're right, growing older does suck


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2018)

Cptn said:


> a piece of old garden hose cut to length and slit down the side to run around the opening would stop the bleeding brother. Most people have a messed up garden hose laying around somewhere
> You're right, growing older does suck


Wait 'til you start losing teeth.

I'm not into meth and have good oral hygiene -- and I've already got two implants.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wait 'til you start losing teeth.
> 
> I'm not into meth and have good oral hygiene -- and I've already got two implants.


Had my first root canal 2 weeks ago. 
At least they don't make 'em out of wood anymore


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 6, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Wait 'til you start losing teeth.
> 
> I'm not into meth and have good oral hygiene -- and I've already got two implants.


I got all but one of my toofs...


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 6, 2018)

charface said:


> Cookie wrecks,
> Some people will tell you not to trim but I promise nothing I removed was going to be worth messing with.
> 
> Now I have a great root system in place, plenty leaf left for photosynthesis and im not feeding larf.
> ...


These are about the stockiest sturdy plants I've had in the gardens.
Just did the same to mine, kinda quick hack job.
Still need to clean em up a bit. 

Super cropped the hell out of the H&H a while back, really flattened them out.
I've never grown Harlequin before to know the structure, but these girls are every bit as stout as the CWs.
They are just beautiful plants.


----------



## Total Head (Aug 6, 2018)

I finally got a card for the old camera so I can show how these girls are growing. To refresh, these LVTK were vegged about 6 weeks under a 400w mh and are at 52 days flowering under a 600w hps. They are in my recycled organic soil and have been water only since sprout until 2 weeks ago when I top dressed some stuff. They were up-potted twice. The tent has got into the 90s several times but they don't seem troubled by it too much. They both now stand about 4 feet tall.








They may stretch but I really dig the plants otherwise. I have 2 phenos. The fat bud one is in the 7 gal pot and has shorter node spacing and is more leafy which is nice to fuel the fatter buds. She's a heavy feeder, though. My soil mix usually gets them through nearly to the end but she's already yellowing just slightly. I top dressed some bagged chicken crap and some other shit about 2 weeks ago so she should be fine for another 4 weeks and then she can yellow all she wants. I'd call her "medium frosty" and the stem rub smells pungent and citrusy. She's staked in a weird way don't judge me. She stretched for 6 fucking weeks the bitch. Really caught me off guard but I should've prepared better. Oh well. She's gonna yield a lot.














The skinny bud pheno has longer node spacing and much smaller, denser sativa-looking buds that barely touch each other, and she's frostier too. The stem rub doesn't smell very loud, kind of sweet. She shot up a couple inches one day and got her top cola burnt a little. No biggie the new buddage is swallowing the burnt shit. Her pot is just a bit smaller, a 5 gal. This one is feeding lighter and still has dark green leaves. She won't yield quite as much but I'm hoping for some memorable smoke. I can just feel it.




















I'll update once in a while.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 6, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Right on, was just going by the pics you posted Wednesday. Appeared to be some stuff that won't amount to much still on the plant, kinda hard to tell 100% because of the angles and not actually being there for scale.


I'm sure there are some new lowers that's popped out. I'll do another strip here in a day or two.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 6, 2018)

Cptn said:


> a piece of old garden hose cut to length and slit down the side to run around the opening would stop the bleeding brother. Most people have a messed up garden hose laying around somewhere
> You're right, growing older does suck


And those swimming pool foam noodles are awesome to slice down the middle and place on outdoor scrog cages etc especially the larger scrogs


----------



## yimbeans (Aug 7, 2018)

anyone running the L.A. affie? wondering how it will grow... tnx


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 8, 2018)

So..I have
Lvtk
Cheap thrills
L.A affie
Triple nova
East coast sour diesel

Out of these strains can anyone recommend what will go well outdoors ? (Aust)
I'm more of a quality grower for personal use but still like a gd lb minimum on a plant to last me a while once cured.
They will be scrogged but height is not a factor at all.
The last few years I've been growing strains like sour kush,sharksbreath,Pakistan valley kush,sr71 and gth#1 with good results but this year I want to switch to an all cannaventure grow outdoors
Will be picking up gear in the Sept/Oct drop of new strains but they will be for the following season outdoors and in.

Rusty is a legend


----------



## Stiickygreen (Aug 8, 2018)

This is my first foray into CVLand. I'm running multiples of LVTK, Triple Nova, Raspberry Kusk, and TK #2 outdoors. There are also some Cannarado selections in the mix. These are all just entering flower so I can't comment towards the finished product/etc. I'm also experimenting with using a shade cloth (for hail protection) so I can't say if what I am seeing is standard fare or not. Either way, these girls are all HUGE just the same. 30 gallon fabric pots. One of the TK#2 is the shortest...and she clocks in at a good 5 ft. Everything else is 6-7 ft. >>The s-t-r-e-t-c-h was massive<<. I topped everything twice and they still kept coming. Had I not topped them they would be single cola'd and 8-9 ft..easy. Had I known they would all get so big I would have done less plants. I guess that's not a bad problem to have....but it has kept me on my toes. I usually don't stake my girls...but these went so nuts I staked and trimmed/shaved their legs for the height I saw coming. They have simply eaten up the 6 ft stakes. Long ass spears full o' nugs are headin this way if all plays out as it looks like it could....fingers crossed.

The LVTK's all look fairly similar to me. Ditto the Triple nova's. I misplaced the marker on one plant in the bunch at the onset so she went unnamed. Then I saw the other Trip Nova starting to flower and I knew that that was what it is. The PRK exhibited 2 different cultivars. One is tall w/ lanky spacing...has huge fans..and seems somewhat finicky w/ some (big) fan leaf browning/drop. The other is what I'd say is a classic looking indica plant. Fat but smaller leaves...more leaves....tighter structure overall. A very lovely, slightly Xmas tree type bush. I didn't top either of these because they were a bit slower to go at the onset. There were 2 TK#2 phenos as well. One is a larger bush...fits in well with all the others in size/stature/etc. The shorter girl is a real gem. If I was doing a SOG indoors this would be the plant I'd clone the fuck out of. I rooted some cuts for a friend and the nodal spacing was insanely close together....and she reeks....you know what I'm sayin'. 

I'll snap some pics once things head into high gear.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 8, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> This is my first foray into CVLand. I'm running multiples of LVTK, Triple Nova, Raspberry Kusk, and TK #2 outdoors. There are also some Cannarado selections in the mix. These are all just entering flower so I can't comment towards the finished product/etc. I'm also experimenting with using a shade cloth (for hail protection) so I can't say if what I am seeing is standard fare or not. Either way, these girls are all HUGE just the same. 30 gallon fabric pots. One of the TK#2 is the shortest...and she clocks in at a good 5 ft. Everything else is 6-7 ft. >>The s-t-r-e-t-c-h was massive<<. I topped everything twice and they still kept coming. Had I not topped them they would be single cola'd and 8-9 ft..easy. Had I known they would all get so big I would have done less plants. I guess that's not a bad problem to have....but it has kept me on my toes. I usually don't stake my girls...but these went so nuts I staked and trimmed/shaved their legs for the height I saw coming. They have simply eaten up the 6 ft stakes. Long ass spears full o' nugs are headin this way if all plays out as it looks like it could....fingers crossed.
> 
> The LVTK's all look fairly similar to me. Ditto the Triple nova's. I misplaced the marker on one plant in the bunch at the onset so she went unnamed. Then I saw the other Trip Nova starting to flower and I knew that that was what it is. The PRK exhibited 2 different cultivars. One is tall w/ lanky spacing...has huge fans..and seems somewhat finicky w/ some (big) fan leaf browning/drop. The other is what I'd say is a classic looking indica plant. Fat but smaller leaves...more leaves....tighter structure overall. A very lovely, slightly Xmas tree type bush. I didn't top either of these because they were a bit slower to go at the onset. There were 2 TK#2 phenos as well. One is a larger bush...fits in well with all the others in size/stature/etc. The shorter girl is a real gem. If I was doing a SOG indoors this would be the plant I'd clone the fuck out of. I rooted some cuts for a friend and the nodal spacing was insanely close together....and she reeks....you know what I'm sayin'.
> 
> I'll snap some pics once things head into high gear.


Great stuff man looking forward to pics...Our season starts here outdoors in sept/Oct I'm only running cvs and reserva privada this year


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 8, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> This is my first foray into CVLand. I'm running multiples of LVTK, Triple Nova, Raspberry Kusk, and TK #2 outdoors. There are also some Cannarado selections in the mix. These are all just entering flower so I can't comment towards the finished product/etc. I'm also experimenting with using a shade cloth (for hail protection) so I can't say if what I am seeing is standard fare or not. Either way, these girls are all HUGE just the same. 30 gallon fabric pots. One of the TK#2 is the shortest...and she clocks in at a good 5 ft. Everything else is 6-7 ft. >>The s-t-r-e-t-c-h was massive<<. I topped everything twice and they still kept coming. Had I not topped them they would be single cola'd and 8-9 ft..easy. Had I known they would all get so big I would have done less plants. I guess that's not a bad problem to have....but it has kept me on my toes. I usually don't stake my girls...but these went so nuts I staked and trimmed/shaved their legs for the height I saw coming. They have simply eaten up the 6 ft stakes. Long ass spears full o' nugs are headin this way if all plays out as it looks like it could....fingers crossed.
> 
> The LVTK's all look fairly similar to me. Ditto the Triple nova's. I misplaced the marker on one plant in the bunch at the onset so she went unnamed. Then I saw the other Trip Nova starting to flower and I knew that that was what it is. The PRK exhibited 2 different cultivars. One is tall w/ lanky spacing...has huge fans..and seems somewhat finicky w/ some (big) fan leaf browning/drop. The other is what I'd say is a classic looking indica plant. Fat but smaller leaves...more leaves....tighter structure overall. A very lovely, slightly Xmas tree type bush. I didn't top either of these because they were a bit slower to go at the onset. There were 2 TK#2 phenos as well. One is a larger bush...fits in well with all the others in size/stature/etc. The shorter girl is a real gem. If I was doing a SOG indoors this would be the plant I'd clone the fuck out of. I rooted some cuts for a friend and the nodal spacing was insanely close together....and she reeks....you know what I'm sayin'.
> 
> I'll snap some pics once things head into high gear.


So the lvtk love topping that's sweet as I scrog outdoors ..triple nova respond well to topping as well ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 8, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> This is my first foray into CVLand. I'm running multiples of LVTK, Triple Nova, Raspberry Kusk, and TK #2 outdoors. There are also some Cannarado selections in the mix. These are all just entering flower so I can't comment towards the finished product/etc. I'm also experimenting with using a shade cloth (for hail protection) so I can't say if what I am seeing is standard fare or not. Either way, these girls are all HUGE just the same. 30 gallon fabric pots. One of the TK#2 is the shortest...and she clocks in at a good 5 ft. Everything else is 6-7 ft. >>The s-t-r-e-t-c-h was massive<<. I topped everything twice and they still kept coming. Had I not topped them they would be single cola'd and 8-9 ft..easy. Had I known they would all get so big I would have done less plants. I guess that's not a bad problem to have....but it has kept me on my toes. I usually don't stake my girls...but these went so nuts I staked and trimmed/shaved their legs for the height I saw coming. They have simply eaten up the 6 ft stakes. Long ass spears full o' nugs are headin this way if all plays out as it looks like it could....fingers crossed.
> 
> The LVTK's all look fairly similar to me. Ditto the Triple nova's. I misplaced the marker on one plant in the bunch at the onset so she went unnamed. Then I saw the other Trip Nova starting to flower and I knew that that was what it is. The PRK exhibited 2 different cultivars. One is tall w/ lanky spacing...has huge fans..and seems somewhat finicky w/ some (big) fan leaf browning/drop. The other is what I'd say is a classic looking indica plant. Fat but smaller leaves...more leaves....tighter structure overall. A very lovely, slightly Xmas tree type bush. I didn't top either of these because they were a bit slower to go at the onset. There were 2 TK#2 phenos as well. One is a larger bush...fits in well with all the others in size/stature/etc. The shorter girl is a real gem. If I was doing a SOG indoors this would be the plant I'd clone the fuck out of. I rooted some cuts for a friend and the nodal spacing was insanely close together....and she reeks....you know what I'm sayin'.
> 
> I'll snap some pics once things head into high gear.


I'd definitely be interested in a pic or two now especially of the lvtk and triple nova


----------



## main cola (Aug 8, 2018)

This Lvtk stretched a lot on me..
Sorry for the crap pics


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 8, 2018)

main cola said:


> This Lvtk stretched a lot on me..
> Sorry for the crap picsView attachment 4178060 View attachment 4178061 View attachment 4178062 View attachment 4178064


I dont mind the stretch ...I had a sharksbreath last year and hell did that stretch with a few toppings and scrogged she would have been close to 12 ft if not more
I really need to know if most lvtks handle topping without stunting and still hold weight in buds even if they are not really tightly packed.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 8, 2018)

main cola said:


> This Lvtk stretched a lot on me..
> Sorry for the crap picsView attachment 4178060 View attachment 4178061 View attachment 4178062 View attachment 4178064


The scrog looks messy but it was affective with a lanky branched sharksbreath


----------



## main cola (Aug 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I dont mind the stretch ...I had a sharksbreath last year and hell did that stretch with a few toppings and scrogged she would have been close to 12 ft if not more
> I really need to know if most lvtks handle topping without stunting and still hold weight in buds even if they are not really tightly packed.


I have another one that I topped and she's pretty bushy...Just put her into flower yesterday..I'll keep this thread updated with the the progress
I bet the Tennessee Kush #2 would do great outdoors if you could get a pack
Good luck on the outdoor grow..can't wait to see it
Edited : after topping the lvtk it did slow her down a bit


----------



## main cola (Aug 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> The scrog looks messy but it was affective with a lanky branched sharksbreath
> View attachment 4178077


Looks like you got some nice smoke off her


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 8, 2018)

main cola said:


> I have another one that I topped and she's pretty bushy...Just put her into flower yesterday..I'll keep this thread updated with the the progress
> I bet the Tennessee Kush #2 would do great outdoors if you could get a pack
> Good luck on the outdoor grow..can't wait to see it
> Edited : after topping the lvtk it did slow her down a bit


I know I've got a pack of TK I don't think it's #2.though I will check when I'm home later
Cheers for your help mate I'll be watching yours closely


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 8, 2018)

main cola said:


> Looks like you got some nice smoke off her


Ended up with 28.5 oz so I was happy with that ( I don't get full sun in that spot)
It was a real Jamaican side of the pheno a real earthy musky peppery smell some smaller buds were throwing purple but all the big tops didn't I found that strange
I'm an indica dom person so getting a hybrid like that taught me a fa or bit especially in regards to height and thin branches etc 
Wasn't my most potent by far even after a big cure but some friends only want that where as I would smoke my sour k first


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 8, 2018)

I've only room for 2 maybe 3 cvs strains so that's why I'm being a pain in the arse with questions


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 8, 2018)

end of week 1 on the lvtk and she's stretching. She has a weird anise/glue or new wrapping paper type smell on stem rub, so hoping she doesn't taste anything like this, lol, I'd be pissed.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> So the lvtk love topping that's sweet as I scrog outdoors ..triple nova respond well to topping as well ?


Here is a pic taken 2 weeks ago after a pretty heavy lower strip and some cropping. She's now touching the top of the GH and lush as fuck. My favorite plant in the GH.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 8, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Here is a pic taken 2 weeks ago after a pretty heavy lower strip and some cropping. She's now touching the top of the GH and lush as fuck. My favorite plant in the GH.View attachment 4178095


Lvtk is going to have to be one I do ..maybe put 3 down and keep the best looking after 4 weeks and gift the other 2


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 9, 2018)

Had real good luck with the East Coast Cookie Wreck and have a round of the Hurkel Og finishing up now, non purp pheno. Had one bean off each plant of the Hurkels, they've turned out well, no signs of herms. Excited bout his new drop I read about.


----------



## whytewidow (Aug 9, 2018)

I loved the look of the lvtk all through veg and the first two weeks of flower. But she has since stopped growing. And all the pistils are turning brown and withering away. Almost like when you pollinate a bud. But theres no chance of that. But anyway. I did have to cut some pieces that grew into the light and burnt. Ima give her one more week to pick up and look right or shes getting the chop. And trashed.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Had real good luck with the East Coast Cookie Wreck and have a round of the Hurkel Og finishing up now, non purp pheno. Had one bean off each plant of the Hurkels, they've turned out well, no signs of herms. Excited bout his new drop I read about.


13 strains rusty said


----------



## Stiickygreen (Aug 9, 2018)

Some pics for ya my friends. Shit is just seriously going the fuck off here. I'm suspect of the 22% white shade cloth promoting some extra stretch...but everything is new in this grow...hoop house...shade cloth...30 gallon fabric pots...genetics..fertilizers...etc.

All I can do is watch what happens. 

The s-t-r-e-c-t-h on these ladies has been m-a-s-s-i-v-e across the board. I have 2 plants that are outside the hoop/shade for comparison....a bit less tall...and as far as budding...things seem to be about equal. I may pull the shade cloth aside for a bit cus the weather is so damn nice and warm...it was mostly for hail protection. (got hit hard last year in week 6...set everything back weeks) Put the bitch up this season and we haven't had a fuckin rain for squat all year. Maybe if I take it down it will rain...dammit. Fuck me. It's always a guessing game outside.

Seeing realtive similarity across the board on the LVTK. Maybe in flower I can see some differences in the buds. Ditto the Triple Nova. I lost a tag off a plant weeks ago...but now that they are flowering it was very easy to see it's a Triple Nova. TK#2 offered 2 phenos...one taller....looks more like the LVTK/the others. The other TK#2 is a classic, fat, squat indica bush. Stinking little bitch she is. 5 ft tall/wide. The Pure Raspberry tossed 2 phenos as well. One tall 6 ft)...lanky....and seemingly finicky. Out of 20..all fed/cared for exactly the same way...she is the only plant dropping fans that are turning brown. Shes staying and I'm hopeful she will drop some decent nug once flower hits hard....but I can see her sis >is< the PRK bitch. Shorter (5 ft or so)...tighter...and those funky indica leaves....serrated and fat. Slurp. There are also...um...2 Manmosa's in the mix. They have stayed because they are females///but one isn't really budding and is THE biggest plant in the hoop house. She may go outside with the elements...but we will see. So far...no hermies/funny biz/males. Fuck Me. I'm lucky I didn't pop those GG#4 and BananaOG....and chose some Cannarado I ran last year instead. (Tri-Fi Pucker, Sugarberry Scone, Pucker OG)

Everything is 7 ft+ but the lone TK#2 and the PRK.... If these fill out...it's gonna be a sick fuckin year.

BOOM.

First pic...Trip nova starting to bud outside the hoop
Second pic...Triple Nova in 20 gallon plastic pot outside the hoop. The fence is 6 ft tall.
3rd pic....LVTK...30 gal pot....a good 7 ft tall.
4th pic.... Triple Nova

Yo Rusty...if you're readin along.....I'm just up the road about 40 miles and 2000 ft vert....  We should hook up. I would love to show you the CVS madness here.   

Kick it motherfuckers!
.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> 13 strains rusty said


The real question is: WHEN?
Have you got any insight on that Ruby?
Thanks


----------



## quiescent (Aug 9, 2018)

Supposed to be end of summer so somewhere around Labor Day weekend makes sense to me.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Gu mentions it in the cannaventure thread, but not a date. And nothing on his site forums. Now I have my doubts, after looking over his site. JMHO
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/cannaventure-seeds-thread.896048/page-30


See above


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Some pics for ya my friends. Shit is just seriously going the fuck off here. I'm suspect of the 22% white shade cloth promoting some extra stretch...but everything is new in this grow...hoop house...shade cloth...30 gallon fabric pots...genetics..fertilizers...etc.
> 
> All I can do is watch what happens.
> 
> ...


Bloody hell mate they look fantastic..
Triple nova has earnt one spot in my garden thanks to how yours look


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> When I emailed him he said sept/Oct but was hoping it was more Sept.
> Also got this Monday...
> View attachment 4178606


What the fuck is up with that note CV gave you, lol. It literally looks like it is watercolor paints or like smeared marker. Looks pretty bad. Why wouldn't he just print it out on office paper or something. Sorry I just thought that was funny to see coming from a business.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What the fuck is up with that note CV gave you, lol. It literally looks like it is watercolor paints or like smeared marker. Looks pretty bad. Why wouldn't he just print it out on office paper or something. Sorry I just thought that was funny to see coming from a business.


Lol I think it's more just a personal thing we have been throwing a few emails back and forth ...the other one hidden has my name on it so I think that's all it was ....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Lol I think it's more just a personal thing we have been throwing a few emails back and forth ...the other one hidden has my name on it so I think that's all it was ....


Ok I gotcha. It totally looks like he was like "shit I need something to write on, this will work" and just grabbed the first thing handy. Cheers man


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ok I gotcha. It totally looks like he was like "shit I need something to write on, this will work" and just grabbed the first thing handy. Cheers man


Nah not at a mate...Im not gonna sit here and say me n rusty are tight in the way of being friends and seeing each other..It's more just a little bit of mutual respect via emails across the other side of the world.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2018)

To any of you guys who liked the pic I posted of the note from cvs I've just had a smoke and that paranoid feeling came over me fleetingly so I went back and deleted the pic....after wats happened in the past no need to give any clues out of our stoked that deliver beans


----------



## Cptn (Aug 10, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Supposed to be end of summer so somewhere around Labor Day weekend makes sense to me.


Thanks Q.
Yes, it's been described as the big end of summer drop. Are you assuming/guessing the labor day thing?
I'm hoping for something direct from Rusty. 

I've read posts before where he mentions missing his release schedule in the past, so I won't be surprised if he resists committing to a specific date.
At the same time, seeds are expensive and it is helpful for planning to know when I need to have $ ready to go.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 10, 2018)

other than forums, no sign of Rusty at GPS and not recent. Gu posted the release earlier in this thread. There are some dandies on that list, I must say.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 10, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Thanks Q.
> Yes, it's been described as the big end of summer drop. Are you assuming/guessing the labor day thing?
> I'm hoping for something direct from Rusty.
> 
> ...


I'm just guessing if he's early it's Sept but if he's late it's Oct your right tho we need to have the cash ready so a date be great


----------



## Cptn (Aug 10, 2018)

Damn, hard not to get excited about that list of seeds.
CSI Humboldt reported that about 25% of chem91skva S1s will herm. It's in the momma's gene package. No way around it.

Knowing how Rusty at CV has decided not to release a line in the past because he couldn't eliminate the intersex issue, I hope he doesn't decide to hold back on the 91's.
He should just release them with a disclaimer. People who want the 91 will buy them anyway and be happy with them.

Rusty said he was doing an outdoor garden this summer. I hope he shares some pics with us.

Also hope GPS get's the train back on the tracks before Rusty is ready to drop. 
Auctions, nuggets, shipping. 
I'm not real wild about the new GPS shipping method. Slower than the old way and more expensive


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 10, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Damn, hard not to get excited about that list of seeds.
> CSI Humboldt reported that about 25% of chem91skva S1s will herm. It's in the momma's gene package. No way around it.
> 
> Knowing how Rusty at CV has decided not to release a line in the past because he couldn't eliminate the intersex issue, I hope he doesn't decide to hold back on the 91's.
> ...


CV 'Half & Half' grows well outdoors. (cookie wreck / harlequin)


----------



## quiescent (Aug 10, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Thanks Q.
> Yes, it's been described as the big end of summer drop. Are you assuming/guessing the labor day thing?
> I'm hoping for something direct from Rusty.
> 
> ...


Totally guessing. There was a labor day sale last year. Labor day weekend is usually considered the end of summer.


----------



## quiescent (Aug 10, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Also hope GPS get's the train back on the tracks before Rusty is ready to drop.
> Auctions, nuggets, shipping.
> I'm not real wild about the new GPS shipping method. Slower than the old way and more expensive


Yea, not having auctions was probably necessary due to the situation. Also I know it's probably cheaper but I'm not a fan of the new packaging. Definitely way slower, a week to make a 12ish hour trip.


----------



## sato108 (Aug 12, 2018)

Some Cookie Wreck pics. Coming along nicely. About 59 days into flower. Trichs looking like they need some more time. Just giving it water now. It's funny cause this particular plant looked weird in veg but the nugs are a good size, hard, and frosted up nicely. I wasn't expecting much but am pleasantly surprised. Can't wait to smoke her goodies!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 12, 2018)

Make sure you have lots of support for 'Half & Half' because they aren't as strong as they look. 
I never seen a mature plant snap like a matchstick until now...


----------



## Lurrabq (Aug 12, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Make sure you have lots of support for 'Half & Half' because they aren't as strong as they look.
> I never seen a mature plant snap like a matchstick until now...
> View attachment 4179755


I had one split in half down to 6" above the ground. Used that porous sticky athletic tape to hold it together for a month or so. Plant shook it off and finished just fine.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Aug 14, 2018)

All girl party day 19 coming along. (5) Ghost OG (5) Cheap thrills (3) Albert super tramp.


----------



## See green (Aug 14, 2018)

Hello fellow growers.wishing you all a great harvest season. I have two pure raspberry kush and a LVTK going. The small one in the middle never stretched it just started flowering lol. I topped them all one time.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 14, 2018)

Pure Raspberry Kush . . . The hail just missed me tonight, was golf ball sized a few miles away.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 17, 2018)

An update for those inquirying: the raspberry kush yield is pathetic. Don't waste your time if you grow for yield. Honestly it is a great smelling plant, buds are cool looking, but just absolutely a horrible yielder and worse is it is leafy to combine with that poor yield. If the effects werent awesome, I would trash it. I put a review in the GPS thread as well, I am done with Cannaventure. Too much crappy yielding strains and weird ass looking plants. Some fire here and there for sure. But lately just been so poor on average. I was stoked on the raspberry kush, but not really much anymore. The effects are amazing again, but that yield is so piss poor with buds the size of your thumb nail. To put it into perspective, the lowers on my pheno hunters are about 3 times the size of the largest raspberry kush coala. And raspberry getting a legit run this time and in a bigger pot than the other plants.


----------



## LowAnkle (Aug 17, 2018)

Tn kush #4


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 17, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> An update for those inquirying: the raspberry kush yield is pathetic. Don't waste your time if you grow for yield. Honestly it is a great smelling plant, buds are cool looking, but just absolutely a horrible yielder and worse is it is leafy to combine with that poor yield. If the effects werent awesome, I would trash it. I put a review in the GPS thread as well, I am done with Cannaventure. Too much crappy yielding strains and weird ass looking plants. Some fire here and there for sure. But lately just been so poor on average. I was stoked on the raspberry kush, but not really much anymore. The effects are amazing again, but that yield is so piss poor with buds the size of your thumb nail. To put it into perspective, the lowers on my pheno hunters are about 3 times the size of the largest raspberry kush coala. And raspberry getting a legit run this time and in a bigger pot than the other plants.


I hope this plant does well but it has been slow to flower. This is also the PRK.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 17, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> I hope this plant does well but it has been slow to flower. This is also the PRK.


Ya yours looks leafy like mine. I don't mind leafy plants if they yield fine. But this is just a little sad to see these buds how small they are and how much I am going to have to trim each one.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 17, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> Ya yours looks leafy like mine. I don't mind leafy plants if they yield fine. But this is just a little sad to see these buds how small they are and how much I am going to have to trim each one.


I machine trim all my outdoor . . . It's not that big of deal to me. I hear the overall taste and high are excellent.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 17, 2018)

Yeah Raspberry Kush is known for low yields just like bubba kush ogkb and on an and on. Probably inbreeding. Definitely would never purchase those for yield. I got some to cross to high yielding raspberry smelling dutch genes and an extremely high yielding raspberry honey morrocan strain. Just going to try to catch the terpenes and lose the low vigor and yields.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 17, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah Raspberry Kush is known for low yields just like bubba kush ogkb and on an and on. Probably inbreeding. Definitely would never purchase those for yield. I got some to cross to high yielding raspberry smelling dutch genes and an extremely high yielding raspberry honey morrocan strain. Just going to try to catch the terpenes and lose the low vigor and yields.


While I agree 100 percent with what you said and my intentions as well other than to hopefully include the effects too, the CV description for it says it gives you huge yields. So totally agree and I still didn't buy it for yields, but the description couldn't be more wrong. Leading to believe something happened. I tend to think something happened with the breeding rather than a totally incorrect yield description. However that is only based on that the LVTK have turned out sub par for most people as well. That is on average.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 17, 2018)

CV seems to be hit and miss..................but the miss part is way too high. I normally get 10% runts or bad plants out of a new fem seed grow. Looks like the LVTK is more around 30% bad and maybe more. Some are very tall and lanky with wispy buds that look like old sativas and would take 16 weeks to flower. A few shorter/stouter plants are showing promise.

This seems to be the norm from people that have grown 10+ seeds of the same kind. Going to be another 4 to 5 weeks before I can really say wtf is going on. A good sample should be 1000 seeds or more from the breeder themselves. IMO, this guy chucked fem pollen on his female and said "good to go. Let's sell seeds." 

The numbers indicate between 30 to 50% bad/abnormal plants. Not good. 

You want some advice from a big time fem user? Get yourself the Glueberry OG from Dutch Passion. ya ya ya I know it's overseas and it's Attitude. But you will thank me for it later.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 17, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> CV seems to be hit and miss..................but the miss part is way too high. I normally get 10% runts or bad plants out of a new fem seed grow. Looks like the LVTK is more around 30% bad and maybe more. Some are very tall and lanky with wispy buds that look like old sativas and would take 16 weeks to flower. A few shorter/stouter plants are showing promise.
> 
> This seems to be the norm from people that have grown 10+ seeds of the same kind. Going to be another 4 to 5 weeks before I can really say wtf is going on. A good sample should be 1000 seeds or more from the breeder themselves. IMO, this guy chucked fem pollen on his female and said "good to go. Let's sell seeds."
> 
> ...


my first ever grow I grew all fems other than a couple clones. Fruity Chronic Juice was one of them, and i would rather take that all day over LVTK and it looked way better.

edit: I will keep posted every now and then how my skunk#1 does. It was a freebie fem seed and really did well for me. Should be better this run being not a pheno hunt, and also on the hydro nutes/blumats.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 17, 2018)

sourgummy said:


> While I agree 100 percent with what you said and my intentions as well other than to hopefully include the effects too, the CV description for it says it gives you huge yields. So totally agree and I still didn't buy it for yields, but the description couldn't be more wrong. Leading to believe something happened. I tend to think something happened with the breeding rather than a totally incorrect yield description. However that is only based on that the LVTK have turned out sub par for most people as well. That is on average.


Ouch yeah if his description says that it really needs to be changed that is a bit of BS I would not expect from him. I never even read his description I just know from researching the strain on icmag what the deal is with it. TK is by no means a large yielder either. That shit is a sagging grape vine. Amazing quality smoke, but horrible structure and yield. Raspberry Kush is same thing. As a breeder it pays ten fold to be honest in a description of strain than having an unhappy customer after they dedicate at least 4 months to growing something by not being honest.

If you want raspberry flavor you should buy some raspberry from nirvana no joke (i think they still offer this line blackberry is a cross with their raspberry to black domina and has monster yield too). Big yields of old school dank. Chimera is not too active right now but his blockhead x medina is fuckin huge yield of honey raspberry skunk. The medina is a line he hand selected in morocco on a trip. Pictures of his trip and what not are posted in his forum on the mag. I think gypsy's new seed guy on realgorillaclothing will be posting a drop soon and it will be the last drop for good while from Chimera. He just made new seed stock but he is having to organize a new supplier in the UK.

As far something going wrong with the breeding I would definitely be asking what generation it is and whether it was a self or feminized. Selfing things while a good breeding tool is a highway to hell as far as inbreeding goes. A lot of selfing can lead to horrible traits just 2 and 3 generations in and lets face it most of these lines are from selfed bagseed to begin with....


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 17, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Ouch yeah if his description says that it really needs to be changed that is a bit of BS I would not expect from him. I never even read his description I just know from researching the strain on icmag what the deal is with it. TK is by no means a large yielder either. That shit is a sagging grape vine. Amazing quality smoke, but horrible structure and yield. Raspberry Kush is same thing. As a breeder it pays ten fold to be honest in a description of strain than having an unhappy customer after they dedicate at least 4 months to growing something by not being honest.
> 
> If you want raspberry flavor you should buy some raspberry from nirvana no joke (i think they still offer this line blackberry is a cross with their raspberry to black domina and has monster yield too). Big yields of old school dank. Chimera is not too active right now but his blockhead x medina is fuckin huge yield of honey raspberry skunk. The medina is a line he hand selected in morocco on a trip. Pictures of his trip and what not are posted in his forum on the mag. I think gypsy's new seed guy on realgorillaclothing will be posting a drop soon and it will be the last drop for good while from Chimera. He just made new seed stock but he is having to organize a new supplier in the UK.
> 
> As far something going wrong with the breeding I would definitely be asking what generation it is and whether it was a self or feminized. Selfing things while a good breeding tool is a highway to hell as far as inbreeding goes. A lot of selfing can lead to horrible traits just 2 and 3 generations in and lets face it most of these lines are from selfed bagseed to begin with....



Pure Raspberry Kush description that is or has been basically everywhere for the sale of the seeds:


Pure Raspberry Kush Fem (Raspberry Kush Clone x Raspberry Kush clone)
The Raspberry Kush Clone is an older cut from Norcal. Its currently one of my favorite cuts, if this cut was more widely passed around, it would have the same amount of hype as the Cookie cut, except the Raspberry Kush is better, it actually taste and smells like Raspberries, I didnt believe it till I grew it out for myself,and its true. Pure Raspberry Kush will give you big yields of purple /pink, raspberry smelling kush dom flowers. If I was going to try just 1 CannaVenture line, it would probably be this one. If you can get your hands on the Raspberry Kush Clone…..Do It! If not…. Run Pure Raspberry Kush! You’ll see.


And I also am like you and agree. Just be straight up about stuff. People will like and trust you more, and actually trust spending money with you more so you eventually may make more money. I would be down to snag some Cannaventure gear with the prices he's offering but I don't want to dedicate the plant count and time/space to something that is more inconsistent than consistent as of late.

I have a freebie CSI:Humboldt great white bubba that is a fem seed, looks like a sturdy normal plant super vigorous. Different strain for sure, but just looks like a normal fantastic regular seed/plant. I would lean towards what you are saying is the breeding has brought upon/out certain undesirable traits. I think one of those is the intense but very skinny weak lateral branching of the Raspberry. I even thinned it out and still same thing. branches don't really strengthen up.


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 17, 2018)

So when it says everyone along the lines of "Huge" or "big" yields and then it pans out the exact opposite, you don't look good as either way the explanation isn't going to make you look good.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 17, 2018)

Yeah he needs to change that when commenting on his own product. That sort of small shit really bothers me. Just being objective though he is in California and may not know what a good yield actually is (lol just pokin fun).


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Aug 18, 2018)

Moving the girls into there new and my new flower room. (5) Ghost OG (5) cheap thrills (3) Albert super Tramp.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 18, 2018)

Kicking off a couple lvtk


----------



## macsnax (Aug 19, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Moving the girls into there new and my new flower room. (5) Ghost OG (5) cheap thrills (3) Albert super Tramp.View attachment 4183006 View attachment 4183007 View attachment 4183011


I just popped a couple Albert super tramp beans myself. We'll have to see what we end up with. I'm not sure what to expect, other than some "funk" from a description in an email.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 19, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> CV seems to be hit and miss..................but the miss part is way too high. I normally get 10% runts or bad plants out of a new fem seed grow. Looks like the LVTK is more around 30% bad and maybe more. Some are very tall and lanky with wispy buds that look like old sativas and would take 16 weeks to flower. A few shorter/stouter plants are showing promise.
> 
> This seems to be the norm from people that have grown 10+ seeds of the same kind. Going to be another 4 to 5 weeks before I can really say wtf is going on. A good sample should be 1000 seeds or more from the breeder themselves. IMO, this guy chucked fem pollen on his female and said "good to go. Let's sell seeds."
> 
> ...


I couldn't disagree more, not sure why you have such shitty luck with CV gear.
I've found zero abnormalities with any of the seeds and all strains have been very similar.
Granted CV is new to me, I've had excellent growth and vigor from each and every plant.
My LVTK in the tent was absolutely stellar, everyone I've given samples to loves it.
The one in the GH is a beast and will easily pull 1 to 1.5lbs.
The Cookie Wreck and the Half and Half are also healthy robust plants thus far, and should easily pull 1.5 lbs each. 
My Albert Super Tramp and Cheap Thrills are doing very well so far and expect good results.
SD....


----------



## Total Head (Aug 19, 2018)

it's been 2 weeks since the last update. these lvtk are still bulking but don't look close to finishing at all. today marks day 65 of flowering. While I was correct about how long they would take before they started yellowing, I did think they would be close to finishing by now or I would have planned their feeding better. I can't believe these bitches are going to need another top dress. I hope they keep their leaves long enough to finish up nice. They have a long way to go.










I've only grown these two plants so far from CV but they are proving to be vigorous and heat resistant, even if the plant structure isn't what I would have chosen. I see a lot of people rage quitting the lvtk because one of the phenos is slow to flower and put on weight. i'm jealous of the ability to be so fussy but it seems a bit short sighted, especially after putting in the work in veg. my skinny bud pheno had jelly bean sized buds for weeks but she filled the fuck out in time and I had to stake her today. the fat bud pheno has been staked for weeks already.

nothing against cash croppers but watching people freak out and trash plants because they didn't cup your balls in the first 3 weeks of flower is borderline insane to those of us who are interested in how the smoke turns out more than how many lbs we can get. I'm a personal use homegrower with an appetite for variety. I could give two fucks if a plant takes a few weeks to hit her stride if she tastes good and gets me ripped how I like.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Aug 19, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I just popped a couple Albert super tramp beans myself. We'll have to see what we end up with. I'm not sure what to expect, other than some "funk" from a description in an email.


Hopefully we can learn a little more when CV does there next drop. I think @ slow drawl has some alberts about a week ahead of mine we can keep an eye on.I am guessing we were all in the same batch that got delayed in shipping.


----------



## kindnug (Aug 19, 2018)

One almost looks like it's starting to pop nanners.
Hard to tell from pics, but I'd keep an eye on the plant in 2nd to last pic.


----------



## macsnax (Aug 19, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hopefully we can learn a little more when CV does there next drop. I think @ slow drawl has some alberts about a week ahead of mine we can keep an eye on.I am guessing we were all in the same batch that got delayed in shipping.


Mine just broke their seed shells. And they're replacing a couple plants that I culled in my greenhouse. So they will be 12/12 from seed pretty much. I'll post any useful information as they progress.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Aug 19, 2018)

Thanks for that update, Total Head. I'm right there with ya as a personal use homegrower vs. cash cropper.

My outdoor LVTK's are huge and a bit slow-to-go....so I'm hopeful they will kick in soon. It is a bit concerning that they may take quite a bit longer than the stated 9 weeks. Here in the high country... we don't have the luxury of letting things go until they saunter in casually. When I run new gear I have to have a baseline that is at least >somewhat< true to know what to plant >>>that will finish<<<. 
Gotta hope the long term "warmer than normal" Fall forecast holds true if these are longer than 9-10 weeks. Time is gonna tell on all fronts. As we tend to say here....whoever finishes first is stash....whoever finishes last is hash. I DO think things popped a bit earlier this year than last overall...so hopefully that will take up some slack on the backside.

I took my shade cloth off a week ago to be sure the ladies are getting their full due. 

Best of luck out there.....


----------



## jayblaze710 (Aug 19, 2018)

I think most people shitting on CV are complaining about PRK. I’ve seen one pheno that yielded halfway decently posted on here. The rest weren’t just poor yielding, but some of the worst yielding plants I’ve ever seen kind of yields. Like truly abysmal yields, and this is coming from someone who doesn’t care about yields.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I think most people shitting on CV are complaining about PRK. I’ve seen one pheno that yielded halfway decently posted on here. The rest weren’t just poor yielding, but some of the worst yielding plants I’ve ever seen kind of yields. Like truly abysmal yields, and this is coming from someone who doesn’t care about yields.


I'm growing 'Half & Half' now and they are doing OK.
Very tall for a plant that's rated "short-medium" -- and they aren't very resistant to PM, which is disappointing.
Hopefully the finished product is good because it's the only high CBD strain I'm growing.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 19, 2018)

Not from lack of searching, but I have yet to see some of the bountyfull yields they boast on the PRK as well. Im not a scale hound myself, but it has to at least provide enough smoke to justify the spot it takes up in my flood tables and under the light....even if it is a head cracker of a strain.


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 19, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Kicking off a couple lvtk
> View attachment 4183200


Are those going to be your full season plants?


----------



## sourgummy (Aug 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I think most people shitting on CV are complaining about PRK. I’ve seen one pheno that yielded halfway decently posted on here. The rest weren’t just poor yielding, but some of the worst yielding plants I’ve ever seen kind of yields. Like truly abysmal yields, and this is coming from someone who doesn’t care about yields.


Ya with my situation, I should not be worrying about yield or NEEDING to grow one single plant 3 or more times per year to get my needs fulfilled. At that point it is taking up space and on top it is high maintenance so ya. I never really thought I would have this issue.

edit: However a fair number of people seeing issues with the LVTK of late as well. It is not so much the plant was the worst of the worst for people, it was the huge distance from its product description as being the HOLY grail or a 10/10 in all categories. When you got seedsman freebie skunk#1 fem outshining your LVTK holy grail, issues have happened.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Are those going to be your full season plants?


Not at this stage but they are in the mix as I have other seeds of this strain
I was looking at triple nova outside as well as lvtk or tk.
These and other cvs strains in the tent are destined for an indoor co up under hps 
I'm still leaving options open for outdoor but I really would like to put in 3 cvs strains outside but get a bit spooked by the mixed reviews I read on here


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2018)

I'm also over thinking it a bit..I do 3 outdoor at my house and one minimum elsewhere outdoors.
I need lb minimum to keep myself in the smoke till the next season but I aim for 2lb in reality.
The last 3 seasons have seen 2,3 and 2.5 lbs in my yard so it's more than enough
I prob just read to much into other ppl being negative bout some strains


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 19, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Not at this stage but they are in the mix as I have other seeds of this strain
> I was looking at triple nova outside as well as lvtk or tk.
> These and other cvs strains in the tent are destined for an indoor co up under hps
> I'm still leaving options open for outdoor but I really would like to put in 3 cvs strains outside but get a bit spooked by the mixed reviews I read on here


Gotcha. I was just thinking, if you're getting started this early, you're gonna have monsters on your hands.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Gotcha. I was just thinking, if you're getting started this early, you're gonna have monsters on your hands.


I may even throw them out for an early spring harvest yet
Do they go into flower real quick ( I'm thinking no with their huge stretch involved) I would have to have them outside by Sept 15 to give them a chance to go flower and not reveg


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 19, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I may even throw them out for an early spring harvest yet
> Do they go into flower real quick ( I'm thinking no with their huge stretch involved) I would have to have them outside by Sept 15 to give them a chance to go flower and not reveg


Nice. I tried doing a grow overwinter for a spring harvest, I bungled the timing and wouldn't have been able to finish. Timing for a spring harvest is difficult without light dep.

I just started some seeds a few days ago for a late fall harvest. I love how quick it is, all in I'm looking at maybe 3.5-4 months from seed to harvest.

Hope it all goes well for you. I'll be following along.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Nice. I tried doing a grow overwinter for a spring harvest, I bungled the timing and wouldn't have been able to finish. Timing for a spring harvest is difficult without light dep.
> 
> I just started some seeds a few days ago for a late fall harvest. I love how quick it is, all in I'm looking at maybe 3.5-4 months from seed to harvest.
> 
> Hope it all goes well for you. I'll be following along.


Cheers mate not sure if I do a thread but either way I'll post what ever I decide from cvs here for sure.
Last time I put something out for a spring trial it was nl x big bud and it went well 8 week flower out about mid Sept and finished in mid Nov just as days were hitting about 14 hrs


----------



## main cola (Aug 19, 2018)

Lvtk the one i didn't top and the other one i topped several times...the one i topped didn't stretch as much yet


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 19, 2018)

main cola said:


> Lvtk the one i didn't top and the other one i topped several times...the one i topped didn't stretch as much yetView attachment 4183653 View attachment 4183654


That topped one has fat arse leaves on it looks gd but the top is frosty 
Did it stunt much when topped ?
I top a lot outdoors cos I do a bit of a scrog


----------



## main cola (Aug 19, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> That topped one has fat arse leaves on it looks gd but the top is frosty
> Did it stunt much when topped ?
> I top a lot outdoors cos I do a bit of a scrog


Yes she did slow down a bit after topping


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 22, 2018)

The Cookie Wreck plants got a good working over. The damn things kept creeping up over the fence.
I cropped, cut, bent over and tied down these thick ankle bitches as best I could. 
They just started to flower up bout 2 weeks back, though I'm sure I slowed them up a bit by hacking on em so hard.
 
The H&H plants are just now starting to kick into flower, the stretch has slowed quite a bit. I've had to crop these girls quite a bit to keep em down as well. I'm pretty stoked to have these for my RSO this year.

Everything in the GH has exploded to the point I can't get good pics of the plants....gonna have to wait for the bud shot's...


----------



## main cola (Aug 22, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> The Cookie Wreck plants got a good working over. The damn things kept creeping up over the fence.
> I cropped, cut, bent over and tied down these thick ankle bitches as best I could.View attachment 4185384
> They just started to flower up bout 2 weeks back, though I'm sure I slowed them up a bit by hacking on em so hard.
> View attachment 4185385
> ...


Beautiful work...Love the pics


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 22, 2018)

My lvtk is a stretching og style plant, most likely from the TK, but the early buds do look like they will be nice dense golf ball style nugs. She is still in early flower so not much to look at but I'll get pics up this week end. She is starting to frost up nicely. Too early to get a smell off her.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 23, 2018)

I know I should look elsewhere but does any cool cat in here start in a tent then take outside for a full season?
I am doing 24 hrs light and I realise I prob shouldn't have so how do I go outside with them so they dont flower? I don't want to put a light outside.
Our hours hit 12/12 around Sept 15 and keep going up till mid January


----------



## Stiickygreen (Aug 24, 2018)

My season is short. June 1 to Oct 1....if I'm lucky. I have to start indoors to get any size whatsoever. Set out date is June 1....so there's only 3 weeks before the Solstice and the days starting to shorten. That gives me 5-6 weeks MAX of veg before budset. I start em like they are indoor plants....then drop the light to 18 hours per day...then slowly drop them to 15 or so just as it's time to go outside. If I set them out the first week of June they will cruise into flower OK. Any earlier and there's a risk of re-veg. It's all about timing. It's better to err on the cautious side and not go out too early, IMO> 
Good luck


----------



## Med68w (Aug 24, 2018)

3 Cookie Wreck’s


----------



## See green (Aug 24, 2018)

My outdoor PRK are flowering but it is very strange looking..i don't think i like it very much. I will try to put some pics later. One is probably two weeks ahead of the other. Hopefully the later one will flower normally lol..I also have a lvtk it is big and stretched like CRAZY! It looks to be budding up nicely now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 24, 2018)

She's a bean pole but she has plenty of bud sites to swell on and she should be frosted the fudge out, especially once I get the 315w cmh Tuesday. Right now I'm getting more of skittles or sweet tart citrus but not really lemon but a melody of citrus fruity smells, but it is hard to tell because the top dog in the tent, my cross citrus twist (miyagi x t. pow), is straight stinking everything like blueberry/skittles type smell. Righteous really but the lvtk is looking to be dank as fuck too.

lvtk
 
Edit: Fucking run on sentence there. I'm stoned


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 24, 2018)

Nice tk looking pheno  Very good looking plant. Buds will be small but very heavy.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> She's a bean pole but she has plenty of bud sites to swell on and she should be frosted the fudge out, especially once I get the 315w cmh Tuesday. Right now I'm getting more of skittles or sweet tart citrus but not really lemon but a melody of citrus fruity smells, but it is hard to tell because the top dog in the tent, my cross citrus twist (miyagi x t. pow), is straight stinking everything like blueberry/skittles type smell. Righteous really but the lvtk is looking to be dank as fuck too.
> 
> lvtk
> View attachment 4186590 View attachment 4186591
> Edit: Fucking run on sentence there. I'm stoned


Yours looks a lot like mine did at that stage, chopped her at day 69 cause I tried a tester bud and thought (I like it).
In all reality I should have let it go another week, I only ended up with 2.5oz. Mine lost the strong lemon scent and now smells like creme soda, wonderful smoke. Anxious to see how your 315 does, I need to get another tent and have been thinking about this light for a winter grow.




40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Nice tk looking pheno  Very good looking plant. Buds will be small but very heavy.


An oz barely filled a pint jar, very dense. Need a grinder for this stuff or sharpen up your thumbnails.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Aug 25, 2018)

Ghost og ,Cheap thrills ,Albert super tramp 1 week after 12/12 flip. Coming along nicely .


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 25, 2018)

Nothing worth taking a picture of yet, but I've started 2 CV Pure Raspberry Kush seeds to replace a couple plants that died. I'm doing an outdoor run for a late fall harvest. Hope to be back and post some nice pics.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 25, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Ghost og ,Cheap thrills ,Albert super tramp 1 week after 12/12 flip. Coming along nicely .View attachment 4186747


Hey man we're neck and neck with our grows. 
My AST and CT look identical to yours topping and all...cool.


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 25, 2018)

My LVTK has run out of room, this is with multiple croppings. All of the large tops are laying on their side...crazy bitch.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 25, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Nice tk looking pheno  Very good looking plant. Buds will be small but very heavy.


That's what I was thinking myself. I'm glad too because I was hoping for a tk leaner. Gotta love those dense golf ball style nugs. I had a pheno of nirvana's PPP in 2008 that had ridiculously dense small buds. I thought the yield was gonna be shitty but to my surprised those nugs weighed up. I'd give people and 1/8th or a quad and they'd always make me bust out the scale cuz it literally like like half a bag.



slow drawl said:


> Yours looks a lot like mine did at that stage, chopped her at day 69 cause I tried a tester bud and thought (I like it).
> In all reality I should have let it go another week, I only ended up with 2.5oz. Mine lost the strong lemon scent and now smells like creme soda, wonderful smoke. Anxious to see how your 315 does, I need to get another tent and have been thinking about this light for a winter grow.
> 
> 
> ...


I like to hear that. Mine doesn't have a lemon smell right now but more of a skittles smell, fruity and citrus. Smells similar to one of the pheno I have going of my citrus twist cross but the citrus twist has strong blueberry over the skittles smell.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Aug 26, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Hey man we're neck and neck with our grows.
> My AST and CT look identical to yours topping and all...cool.


@slow drawl i think you are about a week ahead of me. I topped early and only did one week of veg before flip. One of my Alberts is a runt but i will keep her around because i have the room this time around.


----------



## main cola (Aug 26, 2018)

Here's one of my lvtk i think close to 5 weeks from flip to 12-12


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 26, 2018)

See green said:


> My outdoor PRK are flowering but it is very strange looking..i don't think i like it very much. I will try to put some pics later. One is probably two weeks ahead of the other. Hopefully the later one will flower normally lol..I also have a lvtk it is big and stretched like CRAZY! It looks to be budding up nicely now.


My PRK is finally coming around and making some decent buds. Slow as hell in the first few weeks though!


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 26, 2018)

Anyone growing the affie out and hit flowering yet? Really would love some input on smells. I have read plenty of generic reviews googling (nothing specific to cannaventure), but I want to hear from you guys before I pop these over LVTK and Triple Nova for my next run.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2018)

Lvtk x 2 one is short and more tighter the other is taller and spaced apart


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 26, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Lvtk x 2 one is short and more tighter the other is taller and spaced apart
> View attachment 4187691


My lvtk looked like yours on the right, the taller one. I had to top her to get her to branch out.


----------



## Hotwired (Aug 26, 2018)

main cola said:


> Here's one of my lvtk i think close to 5 weeks from flip to 12-12View attachment 4187624 View attachment 4187625


Half of my 20 look just like this. I culled 3 that had wisps for buds and were very tall. A few have more of an OG type bud that are very dense but most look like yours.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 26, 2018)

This is good info. The wispy buds is definitely coming from the skunk side of things. I wonder if this is just a rare pheno of Mexican, Acapulco Gold, or Columbian Gold coming out...Dependent on Las Vegas Lemon Skunk really being a skunk too.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 26, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My lvtk looked like yours on the right, the taller one. I had to top her to get her to branch out.


Yep this one doesn't look like she wants to branch out even tho it's early
.the other one seems to be looking ok in that regards


----------



## waxman420 (Aug 26, 2018)

Pure raspberry kush I kept a clone in case it was woh. And decided to flower took every leaf off today trying to get something off this I can't see growing the rest of the pack


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 27, 2018)

Dragged a couple plants out for some pics (my only half ass way of keeping track of things) this morning.
They're 5 weeks today and 1 week into 12/12. They are needing to be up potted soon. Can't do that until all the regs show, there are a few males showing now.
Cheap Thrills on the left and Albert Super Tramp.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 27, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Dragged a couple plants out for some pics (my only half ass way of keeping track of things) this morning.
> They're 5 weeks today and 1 week into 12/12. They are needing to be up potted soon. Can't do that until all the regs show, there are a few males showing now.
> Cheap Thrills on the left and Albert Super Tramp.View attachment 4187987


Nice


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 28, 2018)

surprised more terp folks don't like the Hurkel OG, quite a few phenos from the purple one to lavender, etc. From sweet grape to oily lite grape to tickle your nose pungent purple kush. 

Got a seed of his Pure LA Affie up, not sure its gonna make it, hopeful.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 28, 2018)

My single LVTK must have been a lotto winner, lol.


----------



## main cola (Aug 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My single LVTK must have been a lotto winner, lol.
> View attachment 4188881


Very nice...


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My single LVTK must have been a lotto winner, lol.
> View attachment 4188881


Hell yeah...I really love the buzz.


----------



## ruby fruit (Aug 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My single LVTK must have been a lotto winner, lol.
> View attachment 4188881


Shit yeah ...no dog pic needed


----------



## Stiickygreen (Aug 29, 2018)

Apologies upfront...my camera sucks...and with em all crammed in the hoop house...it's tough to discern what is what...

We'll start with the downside. This is my finicky/sick/dunno what the fuck is going on Pure Raspberry Kush. Of all of the plants this season...she's the pissy bitch. Fed like everyone else/cared for like everyone else from day one....yet....she started dropping leaves at flower onset....and on and on she goes. Foliar with micros didn't do shit... I don't have time to fuck with it. she justy got moved outside and we'll see where it goes. Sad for a 30 gal pot.....but shit happens


PRK #2 is doing far better....but she's like the LVTK in that she's damn slow to flower and not stacking up all that great....yet. We still have a month or more if we're lucky...so these bitches will be ran til it frosts/freezes more than likely. Can't say I will never run these again...far too early.....but they probably won't be front and center/may end up in the woods somewhere from the looks of these 2 overall. For reference sake...30 gallon fabric pot....about 6 ft tall....4 ft wide....

OH....and for any of you who bought the bunk GPS S-1's....the plant on the left of the PRK...pic 2....is the "Hempmosa".....one was pure hemp...8 ft tall after topping...no buds...smelled like hay. This one budded fast...no herms...but dunno WTF it is. Has a real green smell.... we will see.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Aug 29, 2018)

Triple Nova's are budding well. After jettisoning the Hempmosa and the sick PRK I was able to move a nice one of these into the hoop...along with a nice Pucker OG from Cannarado (Lemon G x Tahoe OG).


----------



## Stiickygreen (Aug 29, 2018)

LVTK. I'm hoping these fill/stack soon. Tallest damn bitches I've ever grown. Topped 2X...and one is still pushing 8 ft. This one is 7 ft+.....in a 30 gallon smartie. I've hit these harder with guano bloom than the rest...hopin all of that never-ending stretch will fill the fuck in...... SERIOUS potential here if they do fill in. Just fugggin huge. Hard to really see well....but check the drop to the top of the TK#2 behind her. It's a good 2-3 ft shorter....and budding like fuck. 

 
Some bud...like I say...if they get with it it could be real nice. Otherwise....gonna be a fuck ass trim session....


----------



## Stiickygreen (Aug 29, 2018)

No knocks......but for comparison sake.... here's a same age/care Cannarado Tri-Fi (Triangle Kush/Fire OG) x (Chem 4/Tres Dawg)..... this and all of the other Cannarado gear in the hoop are eating the CVS up in bud development. (the others are "Sugarberry Scone" =Thin Mint x Grape Pie.....Pucker OG = Lemon G x TahoeOG....2nd season with these selections...all of which are strong)


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 29, 2018)

PRK coming along


----------



## socaljoe (Aug 29, 2018)

What do you guys think for yield on this PRK? About a pound?


----------



## Coloradoclear (Aug 29, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> What do you guys think for yield on this PRK? About a pound?
> 
> View attachment 4189367


454 grams


----------



## Total Head (Aug 30, 2018)

update on the lvtk...these are both on day 76f under 600w hps in recycled organic soil. the skinny bud pheno that took sooo long to start filling out is getting close to finishing. the fat bud one is getting to be a god damn monster but she's still not close. they've been top dressed twice with some bone meal, chicken shit and some other crap but have been otherwise water only.






  

​


----------



## waxman420 (Aug 30, 2018)

Pure animal took a clone in case it was a keeper . Decided to flower anyways as it cured to a nice grape flavor. Has to be 1 of the slowest veg plants ever


----------



## Stiickygreen (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks for the update Total Head. 77 fookin days....and still not done. Wow. Could be a a wild finish for these LVTK ladies here. 80 days would piut me in the Oct. 15th zone. I sure hope the weather holds out. Either way....from what you are showing...9 weeks isn't gonna do it.

Praise Jah......


----------



## slow drawl (Aug 31, 2018)

My LVTK in the GH was the last to start of any of my plants, It has finally slowed on the stretch. 
I'm figuring the end of Oct to finish at this rate. 
Even with the GH come Oct it's tough to get a good finish with what little sunlight we have left.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My single LVTK must have been a lotto winner, lol.
> View attachment 4188881


That has got to be the best looking LVTK I've seen to date. 
I cant wait to see it finished up.

I think I'm going to have germ the rest of my pack to see what's in there.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 1, 2018)

LVTK # 2 (I let the #1 go)


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2018)

Purification nug, day 55


----------



## macsnax (Sep 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Purification nug, day 55
> View attachment 4191081


What does she smell like?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 1, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Purification nug, day 55
> View attachment 4191081


Wasn't that one by CCS?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> What does she smell like?


Mostly skunky with chem undertones. 
Definitely not subtle.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Wasn't that one by CCS?


Yep - my bad.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 1, 2018)

*Cannaventure gear 2 weeks from flip.Cleaned every thing up today( final trim) Purple plant tags are Albert super tramp. Green tags Ghost OG. Orange tags Cheap thrills. Some of the ghost and cheap thrills a lot of stretch. Alberts not much stretch. Keep the one Albert ( in the center) in the one gal and did not top.    *


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That has got to be the best looking LVTK I've seen to date.
> I cant wait to see it finished up.
> 
> I think I'm going to have germ the rest of my pack to see what's in there.


Thank you. She came out of no where honestly. My cross citrus twist was starting out looking better but then the lvtk just hit over drive. I'm definitely stoked to see what she does, she has a skittles type sour smell to her to boot.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 1, 2018)

I knew it was a ccs strain, and it didn't even occur to me that this was the cv thread. You see a lot of the same names in different threads, it all translates to one long, never ending discussion that's blurred together.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 1, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I knew it was a ccs strain, and it didn't even occur to me that this was the cv thread. You see a lot of the same names in different threads, it all translates to one long, never ending discussion that's blurred together.


I blame the weed.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I blame the weed.


I'm guilty of this too 
I was fried trying to upload pics in a bunch of different threads, got lost and ended up posting all my DVG pics in the DNA thread. 
Everyone was like


----------



## Cptn (Sep 2, 2018)

Anybody heard from Rusty on what CannaVenture intends to do about their end of summer drop?
Greenpoint has said he hasn't heard from him so he assumes the drop there is cancelled.

Keep hitting GLG but I can't figure out how they would communicate stuff like that (upcoming products, etc.) on their website. 
The CV Instagram account is radio silence.
Their forum at ICmag hasn't had a post in 10 weeks.

Thanks in advance for anyone that can give me a status update from Rusty.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 2, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Anybody heard from Rusty on what CannaVenture intends to do about their end of summer drop?
> Greenpoint has said he hasn't heard from him so he assumes the drop there is cancelled.
> 
> Keep hitting GLG but I can't figure out how they would communicate stuff like that (upcoming products, etc.) on their website.
> ...


Nevermind. I see GLG updated their promos page today and it says the new drop is coming in Sept and they will announce on the newsletter.
https://greatlakesgenetics.com/canna-venture-2


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 3, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Anybody heard from Rusty on what CannaVenture intends to do about their end of summer drop?
> Greenpoint has said he hasn't heard from him so he assumes the drop there is cancelled.
> 
> Keep hitting GLG but I can't figure out how they would communicate stuff like that (upcoming products, etc.) on their website.
> ...


I've never not had an email from him not replied to until now


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 3, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I've never not had an email from him not replied to until now


Same here, I've had a few back and forth emails with him. He has always responded, sometimes it's a couple weeks. I suspect he's super busy with his new drop coming this month.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 3, 2018)

Thought I'd chime in. Will get some more pics up soon. (just getting light out there) Everything is kicking into high gear here.

Gettin' more and more impressed with the Triple Nova by the day. She's definitely the fastest flowering girl of the CVS strains in the hoop. I estimate they went into flower somewhere around July 20... and here we are...43 days or so later....and these girls are chunkin' and lookin'...well...like you could take them now if you were..um..impatient. Seriously...I'm freaked out compared to the LVTK.

Speaking of....the LVTK's are finally fookin gettin with it. Bitches pissed me right off they were going so SLOW...so I had a good vodka buzz on the other night and I and threw all caution to the wind and blasted em hard with Roots Super High Phos guano....and they seem to be diggin it. Bud starting to form up nicely and run up the stems. Fuck they are HUGE though. The big girl must be pushin 9 ft. (smallest nugs as well)

Tennessee Kush #2- The little (6ft) girl is amazing. I just love her structure and the way she is plumpin' up. The BIG girl is a bit different....not as tight nodes...not as big of buds so far. About 7 ft tall.

Startin to think about next year already...LOL. Gonna do LESS plants...for sure...at least here in the hoop. I never expected these to get so BIG. Live and learn!

Anybody here have any experience with STS and making your own seeds? I do...but i'm no "breeder".....so have a question if anyone can answer it...

I had a Blueberry clone I ran for years. She HAS THE MOST INTENSE BLUEBERRY TASTE I'VE EVER ENCOUNTERED. I wanted to be sure I kept her around and could go back in and run her when I wanted...so I "S-1"'d her......

She has TASTE...but not much frost....and she tends to be a bit light on the bud density.

I want to try to get that taste into something like the LA Affie that has more chunk and frost.

Is it just a crap shoot....or does who the "dad" is/who the "mom" is make a difference? STS the Affie and pollenate the BB....or STS the BB and pollenate the Affie?

any help appreciated. I may even share if ya don't hammer me too badly for not spending all fuckin day lookin for such info...LOL. EVERY thread seems to devolve into...well..you know. Info is SO BURIED...wow...yeah....folks say "go smoke a bowl and do a search"....but shit...i'm so high after a few worthless reads I can't remember why i went there....LOL.

Any info appreciated!

Now to go out and see how the ladies slept....


----------



## quiescent (Sep 3, 2018)

Who is mom and who is "dad" definitely makes a difference. Some strains like the white should most of the time be the mom because reversed its super dominant, especially in the taste department.

Your best bet is to search for some info specifically about la affie being STSed or used in strains as the mom in a fem cross. That info may not be out there, might have to directly contact some folks who have worked with it in particular to make the most informed decision.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 3, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Who is mom and who is "dad" definitely makes a difference. Some strains like the white should most of the time be the mom because reversed its super dominant, especially in the taste department.
> 
> Your best bet is to search for some info specifically about la affie being STSed or used in strains as the mom in a fem cross. That info may not be out there, might have to directly contact some folks who have worked with it in particular to make the most informed decision.


Do you have any experience with double purple doja?
I grew it once but didn't keep a clone. It was a great plant.

I was thinking it might cross well with something in the chem family.

But I'm clueless on this shit. 

Sounds interesting tho...

https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Double_Purple_Doja/TGA_Subcool_Seeds/


----------



## quiescent (Sep 3, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Do you have any experience with double purple doja?
> I grew it once but didn't keep a clone. It was a great plant.
> 
> I was thinking it might cross well with something in the chem family.
> ...


I might have, to be honest I don't really remember which tga strains I've grown, was like 10 years ago.


----------



## LowAnkle (Sep 3, 2018)

Tennessee Kush, About 7.5 ft tall.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 3, 2018)

Some of da fun goin' on here....

Triple Nova. I figure I'm in week 6...maybe closing in on 7. I truly think things flipped earlier this season here across the board. (other than the LVTK's) Might have been timing (went from 24/0 to 3 days of shade...then outside on June 6th....I estimate they started to flower July 15-20). Either way....while these plants were always a far lighter green in color than some of the others in the hoop ..these are fading/going noticeably more lime green than the others. There's one that is far more lanky but still has the same bud structure...and is a good 6 ft tall/5 ft wide. These other 2 are shorter @ 5 ft or so...5 ft wide....


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 3, 2018)

Tennessee Kush #2- She topped so well....just a round ass bush full of tops. Comin' on strong too. I wish I had an entire field of these....


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 3, 2018)

Pure Raspberry Kush. She is trying....but slow to make it happen. Seriously crazy terps...but not gonna be a huge yielder in comparison to the rest of the hoop.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 3, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Tennessee Kush #2- She topped so well....just a round ass bush full of tops. Comin' on strong too. I wish I had an entire field of these....
> 
> View attachment 4192279
> 
> View attachment 4192285


Nice work !
The triple nova and the lvtk are 2 I'm looking at doing for outdoor this year
Which one would u say would be more suited to being in ground if you only had one in ground and one in a fabric pot that's smaller than the ground hole
Actually I have lvtk and TK not tk#2


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 3, 2018)

Kinda hard to say at this point. A lot would depend on your season length/etc. , IMO. Those LVTK's stretch like crazy. IF they yield (aka..you have the time/season to let em run out)..they'd make a serious SCROG outdoors...which..if I remember through the fog...is what you do. 

I have 2 Triple Nova's in 30 gal fabric pots. One is in a 20 gallon plastic nursery container. Not gonna be much difference in yield from what I'm seeing now. That 20 gal is rockin it for it's size.

I may try some plants in the ground here next season...up farther on the hill....near the woods where I can actually dig. Down here by the stream...it's rocky as fook and there are huge tree roots. I was lucky to get this hoop house set. Digging holes for plants would be a serious task here.

best of luck out there folks.....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 3, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Kinda hard to say at this point. A lot would depend on your season length/etc. , IMO. Those LVTK's stretch like crazy. IF they yield (aka..you have the time/season to let em run out)..they'd make a serious SCROG outdoors...which..if I remember through the fog...is what you do.
> 
> I have 2 Triple Nova's in 30 gal fabric pots. One is in a 20 gallon plastic nursery container. Not gonna be much difference in yield from what I'm seeing now. That 20 gal is rockin it for it's size.
> 
> ...


Thats good info...yes I do scrog outside..I like to go about 6ft but found I would prob be better served at 5ft scrog then maybe another layer at 7 ft ...
I can get in 3-4 months veg easy and they have up 14 weeks minimum to flower before I even worry about to much rain and/or frost


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 4, 2018)

LVTK 6 week cure...thick sweet creamy smoke.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 4, 2018)

Half and Half starting to build some flower... 
Cookie Wreck really frosting up. This might be the one near to finishing before our crappy weather hits us here in NW Oregon...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> LVTK 6 week cure...thick sweet creamy smoke.View attachment 4192682


Was that the bushy shorter pheno from the start ?
I have both the tall one no side branching and the shorter more one with plenty of side branching....
Circled pics are both of these yesterday...


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 4, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Was that the bushy shorter pheno from the start ?
> I have both the tall one no side branching and the shorter more one with plenty of side branching....
> Circled pics are both of these yesterday...
> View attachment 4192876 View attachment 4192878


Mine looked like your taller one but had decent side branching. I topped em at the 5th node and most of the lower branches caught up to the top fairly quickly.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Mine looked like your taller one but had decent side branching. I topped em at the 5th node and most of the lower branches caught up to the top fairly quickly.


These are going indoor under a couple 600wt hps...u think the taller one will still be ok ..heights Not an issue 
I'm starting outdoor germination this week


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 4, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> These are going indoor under a couple 600wt hps...u think the taller one will still be ok ..heights Not an issue
> I'm starting outdoor germination this week


Man that's hard to say, the one in the tent was small when I flowered it. So it a little more than doubled in size, probably could've vegged it for a couple more weeks. 
The one in the GH has almost tripled in size since the stretch started, I've really had to work on her to keep her down. Everyone of the LVTK that I've started looked almost identical in the first month...hard to predict.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 4, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> These are going indoor under a couple 600wt hps...u think the taller one will still be ok ..heights Not an issue
> I'm starting outdoor germination this week


My lvtk was the skinnier pheno. I had to top her and tie her top buds over once more at 1-2 weeks of flower but she is looking to be worth it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 4, 2018)

Cheers guys


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 6, 2018)

My Triple Nova's were far taller and lankier than the LVTK's in veg but they >didn't S-t-r-e-t-c-h like the LVTK.< in flower. The TN's were such beanpoles and I was over count...I almost didn't run 'em. That woulda been a huge mistake.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2018)

Cheap thrills left 
Triple nova right


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2018)

Lvtk both on left side


----------



## LowAnkle (Sep 6, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Lvtk both on left side
> View attachment 4193900


Did you ever get your outdoor Tn Kush going?


----------



## socaljoe (Sep 6, 2018)

Those are some fat leaves @ruby fruit


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 6, 2018)

Half & Half 
 
10 gallon fabric pot 
She's at least 7 feet tall, maybe 7.5... (after subtracting 18" for the pot)


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2018)

LowAnkle said:


> Did you ever get your outdoor Tn Kush going?


Not yet brother ...outdoor season just about to start
(Australia)


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 6, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Those are some fat leaves @ruby fruit


Sure are ...all 4 look the gds couple are going under 600x3 hps the others prob outdoor for a smallish early harvest


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 7, 2018)

Had a crashing/booming T-storm last night that dropped 3/4 inch and had some hail in it. All the ladies stood tall and flipped that mofo the bird except one LVTK who decided to give up a few lower branches. 

But today...oh my....full on Bluebird skies. Forecast is for 10 days of this and 80F'ish. If this holds...some of these are gonna be finishing up in about 2 weeks. I can definitely see things hardening up/frosting up. (ya think?) Last year's harvest was a rainy rush that was no fun w/ 40 plants coming in in mere days....so it's good, actually, to see some stuff like the LVTK be a bit slower. 

Not so for the Triple Nova. In all seriousness here....these pictures simply do not do these buds justice. The bitches had their diamonds on today out there in the Sun. This girl was especially skanky. You know how good that can be. And holy shit...she's plumpin' like she's been eatin doughnuts and bon bons and chasing em with craft brews. Diamond in the back, don't look back, making that scene with a gansta lean... 

Another drink of EWC tea....and then water em out for the duration.... Jah man. Glad I have more packs of these.


----------



## LowAnkle (Sep 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Not yet brother ...outdoor season just about to start
> (Australia)


That's cool, are's just about to end.
I need a Australian garden along with the one I got now.
My TN kush beasting outdoor right now.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 8, 2018)

3 more weeks PRK


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Sep 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Cheap thrills left
> Triple nova right
> View attachment 4193896


Saving cheap thrills for next time, keep us posted!


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 8, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> Saving cheap thrills for next time, keep us posted!


Will do 
Only popped one but looks nice early in


----------



## Hotwired (Sep 8, 2018)

LVTK 2 weeks away from finishing. 3 distinct bud types to match the 3 distinct phenos I talked about a few months ago. The TK pheno has fat calyxes and dense buds, shorter also. The LV pheno has thin hairs and more pinetree shaped colas. Much taller and not as dense. 

The last is a complete mix of the two types. Fat calyxes with longer, thinner hairs and buds. They all have a similar smell but I can't tell which will be the better ones yet. Another month before testing can begin


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 9, 2018)

lvtk starting to put out strong lemon candy smell, starburst/skittles type sour candy. Super fucking nice pheno. She will be getting studded for sure. Wouldn't mind seeing her bulk up in a cross but the clone Im vegging is gonna be a beast in a month before it hits flower.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 9, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> lvtk starting to put out strong lemon candy smell, starburst/skittles type sour candy. Super fucking nice pheno. She will be getting studded for sure. Wouldn't mind seeing her bulk up in a cross but the clone Im vegging is gonna be a beast in a month before it hits flower.
> View attachment 4195546


Every time you post an update my heart is a flutter with hope that I find a plant of that caliber in the packs I have. Looks great, a super happy plant for sure. Insane man, nicely done.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 9, 2018)

Update CVG 5 Ghost og 5 Cheap thrills 3 Albert super tramp. 3 weeks since flip. The Alberts are the front 2. A lot of stretch with the Ghost og and Cheap thrills. I bent over 3 or 4 cola ( blue tape) that were approaching 36"(all were 6 to 8" at flip.I kind of designed the new room for plants in the 24 to 30" class. Working with a fixed height 600w hps on a mover. Kind of letting the plants grow into the light height so that could have something to do with the heavy stretch.Lots of kinks to get dialed in with the new room.My fans are way to big. Other than the above everything going well.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2018)

Cheap thrills (left)and triple nova
The cheap thrills has some distinctive lesgf shape early...


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 9, 2018)

Lvtk short and tall phenos


----------



## See green (Sep 9, 2018)

Lvtk outdoor..smells like vanilla cake batter maybe

The prk slow to flower but smells amazing like pez candy.  these both have about 5 weeks to go..good luck everyone .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 9, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Every time you post an update my heart is a flutter with hope that I find a plant of that caliber in the packs I have. Looks great, a super happy plant for sure. Insane man, nicely done.


Thank you. I feel the same way every time I open the tent for the start of the 12/12 cycle. I was really not sure what to expect from the reports since they're all over. Some good some bad so I just had my fingers crossed and if you seen how fucked up she was back in July she really has came a long way. 

I have 3 more lvtk beans left because I gave 2 to my brother but I'm not sure if I'll even need to pop them.

I hope you find a similar pheno man!


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 11, 2018)

Got one Cookie Wreck that might finish If she can endure our fall weather, she's a full 3 weeks ahead of the other.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> lvtk starting to put out strong lemon candy smell, starburst/skittles type sour candy. Super fucking nice pheno. She will be getting studded for sure. Wouldn't mind seeing her bulk up in a cross but the clone Im vegging is gonna be a beast in a month before it hits flower.
> View attachment 4195546


That's the frostiest LVTK I've seen, and looks like she's still got weeks to go.
Could be snow white come harvest time.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 11, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> That's the frostiest LVTK I've seen, and looks like she's still got weeks to go.
> Could be snow white come harvest time.


Thank you. I was actually on the verge of letting this girl go early on in seedling stage. 

I had issues with the Tupur potting mix I was using. The lvtk is top yellow seedling on the left, this was nearly a month after germination in the shitty tupur. This pic is right after I pulled them out of the tupur, washed roots and put in to coco and right at the end of my patience. Now in coco and shit is looking great, same nutrient regiment just in healthy/clean substrate.
 

I say I lucked out with this pheno, knock on wood I haven't seen any nanners so far. She is at day 42 of 12/12 and will probably be a quicker flower, I'm guessing 60 day mark unless it just goes into overtime like the stardawg. 

She literally makes all my other plants look like mids, lmao. Might have to do a tent full of lvtk next round. Cheers


----------



## Hotwired (Sep 11, 2018)

Day 43

I have no complaints so far about the lvtk. 19 of 20 finishers aint too bad. The kush types are exploding. "Calyxes gone crazy" shooting out hairs and shit. The only "complaint" I have is the lack of smell. There might be 3 different phenos but they all pretty much smell the same. They all smell like vanilla coffee with a touch of caramel throw in. I would drink that smell tho 

I know no pix sux. Those fat ass calyxs are a sight for sore eyes 

Maybe one day.......


ps - where is the lemon tho....really


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 12, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> Day 43
> 
> I have no complaints so far about the lvtk. 19 of 20 finishers aint too bad. The kush types are exploding. "Calyxes gone crazy" shooting out hairs and shit. The only "complaint" I have is the lack of smell. There might be 3 different phenos but they all pretty much smell the same. They all smell like vanilla coffee with a touch of caramel throw in. I would drink that smell tho
> 
> ...


I've only had the one that I've grown to finish and It had an amazing lemon cake smell around chop time.
As she cured it went away and became more of what you've described. 
If the one in the GH turns out similar to this one, I'll be smokin this wonderful bud until next seasons crop. 
Just a recap of my Lil LVTK...


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 12, 2018)

PRK just a couple more weeks


----------



## main cola (Sep 12, 2018)

main cola said:


> This Lvtk stretched a lot on me..
> Sorry for the crap picsView attachment 4178060 View attachment 4178061 View attachment 4178062 View attachment 4178064


She's has some frost now


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 12, 2018)

main cola said:


> She's has some frost nowView attachment 4197685 View attachment 4197686


That's looking good man, kudos!


----------



## main cola (Sep 13, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That's looking good man, kudos!


Thank you sir..I'm hoping for the lemon smell


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 13, 2018)

Yo folks.

Cruisin' along here. It's been roughly 60 days now since I first noticed small flowers forming on the outdoor Triple Nova's. Everything else is slightly behind...but close....

A few quick notes on the Cannaventure front...

The Tennessee Kush #2 plants (2) are doing very well. The shorter/bushier girl is just budding/clubbing up like mad and is the faster flowering girl of the two. The LARGER TK#2 is just a beast....she was a bit slower to go...but in the last few days I noticed she is starting to packin it on...in spear-like mode....so we will see who wins the race.... Both are DANK ladies....very stinky and not fruity.....so it will be interesting to see where they land on the terps profile in the end. Hopin for that opiate-like knock down on these for those late night "I can't shut it all off" gigs...

The LVTK's are all definitely lagging behind on the entire flower cycle.....but they are starting to stack a bit. The one that is farthest along is the smelliest of the 4...but she is the lankiest as well...with more "kush" like nugs and more frost. The other 3 are similar in bud structure...starting to stack a bit....some frost but not anything of note. Still hopin all of the planets line yup on these...but this one may be a pheno hunt kinda thing vs. every plant coming out..um...killer...like I'm seeing on the Triple Nova..

Speaking of....um....wow.....these TN's are fuckin nice plants. TONS more terps than the LVTK's. Rubbing the inner bud and then rubbing the fingers together reveals smells from Blackberry/TK (on the pictured plant)....to a more TK/baby powder type affair on the biggest and baddest budded girl. These are fine specimens. Rusty...if yer hiding out there...or Herby...fuck me...nice stuff guys. All 3 are similar... with dense.....FAT...FAT.....golfie ball and up Kush-type nuggage. You can tell someone didn't just chuck these bitches. Stable...uniform...nice. These will tip the scales well....

Some of these will come down in a week or less. the weather is super nice...so no rush....but no reason to linger either. When I start to harvest I will yank each plant out and snap a pic so you can see how they stacked up/etc.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 15, 2018)

Update CVG 5 Ghost og 5 Cheap thrills 3 Albert super tramp. 4 weeks since flip. Last pic is my two headed Ghost OG (polyploidy) Boo!!!


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 15, 2018)

Early am bud shot


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 16, 2018)

Half and Half coming along slowly, got a week of decent weather coming. She sure needs it, been cool and wet for a bit.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 16, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Half and Half coming along slowly, got a week of decent weather coming. She sure needs it, been cool and wet for a bit.View attachment 4199594View attachment 4199595


I've got three half and half outdoors but only one of them is showing serious frost. It's the smallest, of course. 

What I've learned: If you're gonna grow em big, stick with clones. I've got too much invested in plants that could be 'meh'.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I've got three half and half outdoors but only one of them is showing serious frost. It's the smallest, of course.
> 
> What I've learned: If you're gonna grow em big, stick with clones. I've got too much invested in plants that could be 'meh'.


A good share of what is grown outdoors here in the Pacific NW has the predisposition of being "meh". Depending on fall conditions it's totally up in the air for a mature harvest. I've been chasing early strains for a few years now, yet to find one that is a legit Sept finisher. I've grown from both clones and seed, hands down plants from seed have been bigger producers for me. I get what you mean though, If you produce your own cuttings ya know what you got.
I built a GH to solve these problems, I avg 4+ from it and produce enough to supply me and mine with quality smoke for a bit. I did get a cutting of Afghani from a buddy a few years back that had no issues at all. This shit would kick your dick right in the dirt....it's gone now?? Point is outdoor in NW Oregon is a shootin match as to what will finish unharmed. 
Non Cannaventure pic... 
Afghani..my only outdoor that finished near perfect. 28.55 thc 1.33 cbd


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 16, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Half and Half coming along slowly, got a week of decent weather coming. She sure needs it, been cool and wet for a bit.View attachment 4199594View attachment 4199595


Dam man .you can have my weather, 90's for the last 7 days . . . Should be about 78


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 16, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Dam man .you can have my weather, 90's for the last 7 days . . . Should be about 78


This weather sucks. 
Rain and night temps in the 40s aren't helpful. 
I've only got one plant I can bring in to finish. The rest are WAY too tall... 

fml


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 16, 2018)

We shook a nice shaker of strong cocktails...then we held the first ....and last dance.for this Triple Nova. (her 2 sisters will follow in the next few days) The process has begun here. Day 63'ish..

It's been super dry/warm/hot here all damn Summer..As I've said previously...I've been impressed with these plants . I'm hopin this will be a look back to the early 90's when I held a very special "Crippler" clones that would set you in your chair and put colors on the backside of your eyelids. That shit put many folks down hard. Ahh....memories.

These ladies have swelled well over the last 10 days or so. Trichs are all either cloudy or amber.. The 90'F temps (I hear you Colorado Clear...but do you remember last year?) are a bit much in September...but nothing a good douche' every AM can't control. I've been watering them hard the last 10 days...and the weather has kissed me back....

We field trimmed the fans....then gave a light trim to the guards... most of this (entire harvest) is for our own jar or for friends. If you can't final trim FREE bud...you can suck my dick. Love to grow, never have liked to trim.....and even less so since I found the bubble bags. It's sick what gets tossed in there these days compared to the BIG money days of the 90's...

6 ft stakes banging the ground in those 30 gal pots.......so 5 ft or so by 5 ft or so. I figure..um...'about a pound".


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 16, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> We shook a nice shaker of strong cocktails...then we held the first ....and last dance.for this Triple Nova. (her 2 sisters will follow in the next few days) The process has begun here. Day 63'ish..
> 
> It's been super dry/warm/hot here all damn Summer..As I've said previously...I've been impressed with these plants . I'm hopin this will be a look back to the early 90's when I held a very special "Crippler" clones that would set you in your chair and put colors on the backside of your eyelids. That shit put many folks down hard. Ahh....memories.
> 
> ...


I'm so envious of you that can actually be chopping in Sept.
Perfect structure and a beautiful plant.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 16, 2018)

I've never chopped before the end of September...often...with plants that weren't truly finished....so yes...this is a rarity here as well... and we are certainly going to run this strain again next year. 

The 2 nd plant is a lot like this but a bit taller. 3rd plant....just bigger all around. I'll post more pics. HUGE fat kush buds. We'll get to it tomorrow....


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> We shook a nice shaker of strong cocktails...then we held the first ....and last dance.for this Triple Nova. (her 2 sisters will follow in the next few days) The process has begun here. Day 63'ish..
> 
> It's been super dry/warm/hot here all damn Summer..As I've said previously...I've been impressed with these plants . I'm hopin this will be a look back to the early 90's when I held a very special "Crippler" clones that would set you in your chair and put colors on the backside of your eyelids. That shit put many folks down hard. Ahh....memories.
> 
> ...


The novas in 15s or 30s mate ?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 17, 2018)

30's.....but there is one that is in a 20g plastic pot that is the beast....so um...yeah....shows you never know who will be the standout on size/girth/etc.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> 30's.....but there is one that is in a 20g plastic pot that is the beast....so um...yeah....shows you never know who will be the standout on size/girth/etc.


I go in the ground but normally do a couple 15s as well


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2018)

Lvtk outside ...should go into flower for a Pre Xmas taste


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 17, 2018)

Crazy difference in these plants with their flowering. They have grown nearly identical up until the start of blooming.
The bushy one is at least 3 weeks ahead of the other. I can only think that the smaller popcorn looking buds are from the cookie side?? 
Can't imagine this one has enough time to go the distance..

Trainwreck leaner...?


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 17, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Lvtk outside ...should go into flower for a Pre Xmas taste
> View attachment 4200157


Ya know a few months back there were a few here that had nothing good to say about this strain.
But in fact most of us have found a jewel or two within these seed packets. Hope you do as well with yours.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 17, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Ya know a few months back there were a few here that had nothing good to say about this strain.
> But in fact most of us have found a jewel or two within these seed packets. Hope you do as well with yours.


Yes for sure 
This is a small tester but I have just popped 3 lvtk and a could triple novas to get full term girls from for our season


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 17, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Same here, I've had a few back and forth emails with him. He has always responded, sometimes it's a couple weeks. I suspect he's super busy with his new drop coming this month.


@slow drawl so do you have any info on the Albert super tramp. I am assuming one of the parents would be the Albert Walker strain.That is all i really know . I kind of just have them along for the ride because i had the room on this run.They are staying pretty short.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 17, 2018)

Here's a couple Albert super tramp's that I filled some empty space with in my greenhouse where I'm doing some chucking. 12/12 from seed, just started showing pistils about 5 days ago. They'll probably get a dusting of some cookies n chem pollen.   
They're good looking indica dom plants. Fairly consistent between the two I popped.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 17, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @slow drawl so do you have any info on the Albert super tramp. I am assuming one of the parents would be the Albert Walker strain.That is all i really know . I kind of just have them along for the ride because i had the room on this run.They are staying pretty short.


Rusty sent me the seeds without info so I emailed and asked. Got this back from him...

Limey. Citrus. Funky.. Good yields.. 9 to 10 weeks max for flowering time. Stinky. Your gonna like them.. Im doing a big drop of those in September for the 10th Anniversary Drop...
Enjoy bro.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 17, 2018)

I found something unusual ( at least for me). On one of my Ghost OG's . The same plant has the two headed cola (polyploidy). Would this also be a polyploidy?. A bud or seed sack right in the middle of a leaf.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 17, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Rusty sent me the seeds without info so I emailed and asked. Got this back from him...
> 
> Limey. Citrus. Funky.. Good yields.. 9 to 10 weeks max for flowering time. Stinky. Your gonna like them.. Im doing a big drop of those in September for the 10th Anniversary Drop...
> Enjoy bro.


Thanks that is a little something


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 17, 2018)

Here's mine at about 4 weeks at 12/12


CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I found something unusual ( at least for me). On one of my Ghost OG's . The same plant has the two headed cola (polyploidy). Would this also be a polyploidy?. A bud or seed sack right in the middle of a leaf.View attachment 4200368


Wow that's f'n cool.



CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Thanks that is a little something


Wish I had more, I'm really thinking I read about it somewhere....??? 66 year old stoner here.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 17, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Here's a couple Albert super tramp's that I filled some empty space with in my greenhouse where I'm doing some chucking. 12/12 from seed, just started showing pistils about 5 days ago. They'll probably get a dusting of some cookies n chem pollen. View attachment 4200322 View attachment 4200323 View attachment 4200325
> They're good looking indica dom plants. Fairly consistent between the two I popped.


Nice.. I sprouted 2 as well. One I believe I planted to deep, took it 3 days longer to show. And it has always been lagging behind the other.



slow drawl said:


> Here's mine at about 4 weeks at 12/12


forgot the pic.. Not much resin showing yet
Unlike the Cheap Thrills...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 17, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Here's mine at about 4 weeks at 12/12
> 
> Wow that's f'n cool.
> 
> ...


62 here same boat


----------



## macsnax (Sep 17, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I found something unusual ( at least for me). On one of my Ghost OG's . The same plant has the two headed cola (polyploidy). Would this also be a polyploidy?. A bud or seed sack right in the middle of a leaf.View attachment 4200368


I think that's pretty cool. I've been waiting a long to see that on one of my plants, and still haven't.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 17, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Here's mine at about 4 weeks at 12/12
> 
> Wow that's f'n cool.
> 
> ...


Think it was this thread, you and me discussed this a while back..... at least I think it was you....


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 17, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I found something unusual ( at least for me). On one of my Ghost OG's . The same plant has the two headed cola (polyploidy). Would this also be a polyploidy?. A bud or seed sack right in the middle of a leaf.View attachment 4200368


Ok i found out it is called a leaf bud. Fairly common mutation.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 17, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Ya know a few months back there were a few here that had nothing good to say about this strain.
> But in fact most of us have found a jewel or two within these seed packets. Hope you do as well with yours.


The feedback here on rollitup about lvtk is hard to judge, lol. I seen yours was nice, Tangerine said hers was a fan favorite smoke, and I know there were a couple other good reports but man there were a lot of people claiming to have popped more than 3-5 beans with "nothing good or no keepers." 

Perhaps I got a 1/100 pheno but I don't have that kind of luck, trust me. I think 5 beans should yield something real nice out of these beans for anyone giving them a chance.

Hell the 2 lvtk beans I sent my bro are pretty damn good looking outdoor too.

My pheno hits all the right spots resin, smell, dense nugs and plenty of them.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The feedback here on rollitup about lvtk is hard to judge, lol. I seen yours was nice, Tangerine said hers was a fan favorite smoke, and I know there were a couple other good reports but man there were a lot of people claiming to have popped more than 3-5 beans with "nothing good or no keepers."
> 
> Perhaps I got a 1/100 pheno but I don't have that kind of luck, trust me. I think 5 beans should yield something real nice out of these beans for anyone giving them a chance.
> 
> ...


One look at yours and you know why Rusty considered this strain a holy grail.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 18, 2018)

Diiiiizaaaam. If only they were all like that. I'm pretty sure none of the 4 LVTK's I have will frost anything like that. 3 of them have barely any smell @ this stage in the game...though 2 are starting to stack. This strain seems to do everything late and on it's own time...so time will tell. They will certainly make good bubble hash if they don't hit all the bells and whistles on the flower front. Still have a buncha seeds so maybe someday we'll find something similar. Not puttin much hope in any of these being >the one<. Gonna let em ride and see where they go though....

Took down Trip nova #2 last night. CHUNKY, DENSE, and FROSTY nug. Really nice stuff....and some really frosty down lows for the bubble bags. Again...pics just don't tell the tale...


----------



## macsnax (Sep 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The feedback here on rollitup about lvtk is hard to judge, lol. I seen yours was nice, Tangerine said hers was a fan favorite smoke, and I know there were a couple other good reports but man there were a lot of people claiming to have popped more than 3-5 beans with "nothing good or no keepers."
> 
> Perhaps I got a 1/100 pheno but I don't have that kind of luck, trust me. I think 5 beans should yield something real nice out of these beans for anyone giving them a chance.
> 
> ...


So beautiful, that's gotta be " the one "


----------



## See green (Sep 18, 2018)

PRK I had two,one was a mutant that didn't make it. This one is looking pretty good.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The feedback here on rollitup about lvtk is hard to judge, lol. I seen yours was nice, Tangerine said hers was a fan favorite smoke, and I know there were a couple other good reports but man there were a lot of people claiming to have popped more than 3-5 beans with "nothing good or no keepers."
> 
> Perhaps I got a 1/100 pheno but I don't have that kind of luck, trust me. I think 5 beans should yield something real nice out of these beans for anyone giving them a chance.
> 
> ...


Look at that! Rails and rails of thick frost. 

I agree. That's gotta be "the one".


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The feedback here on rollitup about lvtk is hard to judge, lol. I seen yours was nice, Tangerine said hers was a fan favorite smoke, and I know there were a couple other good reports but man there were a lot of people claiming to have popped more than 3-5 beans with "nothing good or no keepers."
> 
> Perhaps I got a 1/100 pheno but I don't have that kind of luck, trust me. I think 5 beans should yield something real nice out of these beans for anyone giving them a chance.
> 
> ...


That second pic could pass as a Christmas ornament.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 18, 2018)

I'm pretty sure it's only that frosty because I'm pretty bad ass, lol. 






Guess I hit a lick on that one but the good news is she will be whored out pretty well so hopefully there will be more like her soon. Cheers and thanks for the compliments, though I had little to do with it other than providing a loving home.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 18, 2018)

While the lvtk is pretty in flower, she is a unruly plant in veg, lol. Definitely a tk dominate pheno. If I didn't tie her down she'd be about 12-14 inches tall with spindly side growth. I plan on build a little trellis type deal for this girl in the next few days and try to find her sweet spot for yield.


----------



## Total Head (Sep 19, 2018)

ready or not the lvtk have been dubbed "done", just shy of 14 weeks. they could use a bit more time but I need the space, and they caught thrips from the plants I put in there a few weeks ago so fuck it. the leaves just started rapidly dying a week ago or I probably could've squeezed another week or two out of em. whatever. still gonna have several ounces from them.

 
 


 

To be fair now that I'm fully organic I noticed that a lot of plants seem to take longer to finish, so I wouldn't assume that 14+ weeks is necessarily the norm for the strain, but definitely 12 weeks easy. the monster bud pheno reeks like a skunk's asshole with sugar on top, and the other one has more of a peppery tooth decay smell. looking forward to burning these for many months.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2018)

Damn! 14 weeks, even 12 weeks is like whoa!






I think my pheno will go 9 weeks, it might want 10 from what I've heard about the TK but I hope it's not 12+
Hope that smoke treats you good after that long haul, cheers man.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 20, 2018)

14 weeks ???


----------



## quiescent (Sep 20, 2018)

If it's a seed plant that wasn't sexually mature at flip it definitely will take longer to flower. 

You said you noticed everything is taking longer to finish. Could you need new bulbs?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 20, 2018)

anybody doin the LA Pure Affie?


----------



## Total Head (Sep 20, 2018)

quiescent said:


> If it's a seed plant that wasn't sexually mature at flip it definitely will take longer to flower.
> 
> You said you noticed everything is taking longer to finish. Could you need new bulbs?



yeah I definitely ran the hps for a good 4 months beyond its scheduled replacement. according to the "lux meter" on my phone the light intensity really took a shit over the last month or so. I probably should have mentioned that  

i'm replacing both the hps and mh later today. I work overnight 11-7 and grow store doesn't open til 11 so I can only go on my days off. fucking stoner hours. I really do notice a slight increase in flowering time over the past few years that I've been organic but ya the bulb is getting elderly.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> 14 weeks ???
> 
> View attachment 4201894
> View attachment 4201893


3 of those 14 weekers and you miss a whole nuther round indoor at 9 or 10 a round with right genetics. As good as they look, not sure the yield on them is worth the yield of another round. Why Im having a helluva time and just started flowering everything from seed, trying to be perpetual, couple ever month. Been a hell of a trick so far keepin it all in line. Hate not throwin that hard veg on em, but most just been gettin too big. Had to adjust. Approprate mems, lol.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> anybody doin the LA Pure Affie?


I have one going, I'll post some pics when there's something more interesting to see. Btw, you guys growing Albert super tramp. My affie and the AST smell the same in early flower for what it's worth.


----------



## Hotwired (Sep 20, 2018)

First and second pics are LVTK TK pheno and the third pic is the LVTK hybrid pheno. Found these on the internet. Enjoy


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 20, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I have one going, I'll post some pics when there's something more interesting to see. Btw, you guys growing Albert super tramp. My affie and the AST smell the same in early flower for what it's worth.


lol, Im the same way. I flowered mine from seed, just cause, and I was a lil surprised at the early stretch. Just curious, thanks


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> View attachment 4202397 View attachment 4202400 View attachment 4202402
> 
> 
> First and second pics are LVTK TK pheno and the third pic is the LVTK hybrid pheno. Found these on the internet. Enjoy


Both look just like the one I let go. The fans were slightly wider but same structure and it seemed to take forever to finish.

I'm jelly of that glistening gem Eso found 

And I just noticed in the GP thread @main cola has an exceptional looking cut too.

Stretch be damned...I'm germing the rest of mine!


----------



## macsnax (Sep 20, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> lol, Im the same way. I flowered mine from seed, just cause, and I was a lil surprised at the early stretch. Just curious, thanks


Yeah, mine just started stretching. I hope it's a quick one, it's a pretty late start for my location... I did carry most of my greenhouse plants into November last year though. Doing that dance with mother nature. Lol


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 21, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Yeah, mine just started stretching. I hope it's a quick one, it's a pretty late start for my location... I did carry most of my greenhouse plants into November last year though. Doing that dance with mother nature. Lol


Couldn't do it in my environment without a GH, I've taken a few strains into Nov.
At that point here in NW Or. there is little to no direct sunshine, need supplemental lighting.


All this talk of 14 weeks and such has me thinking, I got me one of those.
This bitch has finally stopped stretching, been at the top of the GH for weeks.
I've trimmed out so much inner and lower just to be able to get around the GH,
She looks like a fukin Acacia tree. Will definitely be the last to harvest of anything I'm growing this year.
_DSC3522.JPG


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 21, 2018)

Weird how the pic loaded...?


----------



## macsnax (Sep 21, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Couldn't do it in my environment without a GH, I've taken a few strains into Nov.
> At that point here in NW Or. there is little to no direct sunshine, need supplemental lighting.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah those are right up there. I hope it works out for you. My problem isn't the lack of sun so much as, I'm in the high Rockies, the mercury has dropped to 32°f this morning. Lowest yet, but it should come back up to high 30s for overnight lows. Just a cold night...I hope. I wouldn't even try what I'm doing without the gh though. It allows me to start a month early and I usually get an extra two months in the fall compared to just growing outdoors. Good luck man, you should be fine as long as your buds don't "raise the roof"


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 21, 2018)

32 days since flip for these girls. Only real standout thus far is the scrawny CT, reminds me of the LVTK I grew.
Still plenty of time for all of em to show their stuff. 
Cheap Thrills 
CT 
Albert Super Tramp...this pheno has shiny waxy looking leaves for whatever reason? 
AST

The Cookie Wreck and Half and Half are starting to show some nice coloring.
HH... 
CW

Gotta week of nice 80 degree weather heading our way. We'll need everyday of sunshine we can get from here on out.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 22, 2018)

@slow drawl we are neck and neck, CVG 5 weeks from flip (36 days) (5 Ghost OG ) (5 Cheap thrills) ( 3 Albert super tramp)


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 22, 2018)

Ghost og (first pic) Cheap thrills (second pic). Third pic is a AST untopped just along for the ride. Really did not have the room for here but could not chuck it.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 22, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @slow drawl we are neck and neck, CVG 5 weeks from flip (36 days) (5 Ghost OG ) (5 Cheap thrills) ( 3 Albert super tramp)View attachment 4203266


Very nice, yours a far ahead of mine in maturity for only being 3 or 4 days difference.
What light are you running, maybe I need me one of those?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 22, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Very nice, yours a far ahead of mine in maturity for only being 3 or 4 days difference.
> What light are you running, maybe I need me one of those?


I was thinking the same thing about yours being ahead of mine when they were only a couple of weeks old. I am running 600w hps.Your AST look almost identical to mine


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 22, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Very nice, yours a far ahead of mine in maturity for only being 3 or 4 days difference.
> What light are you running, maybe I need me one of those?


I am also in Coco perlite mix. Once a have a established root ball in the container i feed every day(Mega-crop)


----------



## macsnax (Sep 22, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Very nice, yours a far ahead of mine in maturity for only being 3 or 4 days difference.
> What light are you running, maybe I need me one of those?





CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I was thinking the same thing about yours being ahead of mine when they were only a couple of weeks old. I am running 600w hps.Your AST look almost identical to mine


Mine just popped it's first pistils, so I'm behind you guys. Kind of cool CV is dropping these next Friday and we all three, already have them in flower.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 22, 2018)

Didn't @ruby fruit have some AST as well?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2018)

No mate not me..ast I don't have any beans of actually


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 22, 2018)

PRK coming down tomorrow . . . Looks to be a bitch to trim.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Sep 22, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Ghost og (first pic) Cheap thrills (second pic). Third pic is a AST untopped just along for the ride. Really did not have the room for here but could not chuck it.View attachment 4203267 View attachment 4203268 View attachment 4203269


How’s the cheap thrills smelling?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 22, 2018)

Thor’s hammer said:


> How’s the cheap thrills smelling?


Sorry i can't help you there. The 1980's was hard on the old sniffer. Maybe @slow drawl 
can help you with that.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 22, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> No mate not me..ast I don't have any beans of actually


Gotcha, my bad.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Gotcha, my bad.


All gd bud ...


Bud lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Both look just like the one I let go. The fans were slightly wider but same structure and it seemed to take forever to finish.
> 
> I'm jelly of that glistening gem Eso found
> 
> ...


I would pop them! The 2 beans I gave my brother are looking good outdoor in central cali as well.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 23, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Sorry i can't help you there. The 1980's was hard on the old sniffer. Maybe @slow drawl
> can help you with that.


Haha...that's a maybe for sure. I was altering my senses thru the 70s into the mid 80s.
I'm not very good at picking out the nuances, the scrawny one seems sweet with a kinda berry floral sorta smell.
The bushier one has the same scent, milder with a hint of like rubber tire in there.
Gotta say the scrawny one reminds me a lot of the LVTK in structure and frost.
CT


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2018)

The lvtk is a wild plant that likes to vine out and will need to be topped or bent over to encourage side branching but worth the work.


----------



## HydoDan (Sep 23, 2018)

They do get top heavy!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 23, 2018)

HydoDan said:


> View attachment 4204181 They do get top heavy!


That's a beast!


----------



## bionicthumb (Sep 23, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @slow drawl we are neck and neck, CVG 5 weeks from flip (36 days) (5 Ghost OG ) (5 Cheap thrills) ( 3 Albert super tramp)View attachment 4203266


How are the ghost og’d looking?
Ive been wanting to grab a pack


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 24, 2018)

bionicthumb said:


> How are the ghost og’d looking?
> Ive been wanting to grab a pack


Out of the three strain i have going the Ghost OG looks the best so far. Just lots of stretch but starting to get pretty frosty.


----------



## main cola (Sep 24, 2018)

Lvtk right at 9 weeks from flip Lvtk #2 not sure what day on this one


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

CannaVenture Seeds 10th Year Anniversary Drop THIS FRIDAY!! Get yours while supplies last! #ArcataGhost #Albert‪SuperTramp‬ #91SkunkD #PureChem91 #ElectricLarryLand
#CookieWreckREGULAR #GorillaWreck4 #LemonCrash
southern oregon seeds


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> CannaVenture Seeds 10th Year Anniversary Drop THIS FRIDAY!! Get yours while supplies last! #ArcataGhost #Albert‪SuperTramp‬ #91SkunkD #PureChem91 #ElectricLarryLand
> #CookieWreckREGULAR #GorillaWreck4 #LemonCrash
> southern oregon seeds


Have you heard anything about prices? 

I'm still bitter about Pure Raspberry Kush... 

Hell I was even thinking about running a couple of cannaventure strains in my next indoor crop but decided to spread the risk by using a cult classics strain instead.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 26, 2018)

i notice the LA Pure Affie and Raspberry aren't on the list. I figured I get the point, lol.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> CannaVenture Seeds 10th Year Anniversary Drop THIS FRIDAY!! Get yours while supplies last! #ArcataGhost #Albert‪SuperTramp‬ #91SkunkD #PureChem91 #ElectricLarryLand
> #CookieWreckREGULAR #GorillaWreck4 #LemonCrash
> southern oregon seeds


It’s dropping at GLG on Friday too.


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> i notice the LA Pure Affie and Raspberry aren't on the list. I figured I get the point, lol.


I stocked up on those PRK's too. I have 4 packs. 2 with black labels and 2 with red labels. Im wondering if this in some way coincides with the mixed results ppl have got from those beans. I believe the red packs were the earlier packs?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you heard anything about prices?
> 
> I'm still bitter about Pure Raspberry Kush...
> 
> Hell I was even thinking about running a couple of cannaventure strains in my next indoor crop but decided to spread the risk by using a cult classics strain instead.


I had the same feeling for canna venture because I bought his purple berry bx ii back in 2013 and that shit was whack as hell. It was purple alright but the buds had zero potency and no flavor and the male I kept produced balls but no pollen?

But I said fuck it and bought the lvtk and the 1 I popped is very nice man. I know there are a lot of bad reports but sometimes those reports are the grower's fault, not the plant's.

I still have CV's girls scout mix pack too but I need to run all 18 at once to make that worthwhile imo. CV is hit or miss but you can find some jewels I reckoned.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I stocked up on those PRK's too. I have 4 packs. 2 with black labels and 2 with red labels. Im wondering if this in some way coincides with the mixed results ppl have got from those beans. I believe the red packs were the earlier packs?


Mine are black, or the LA Pure Affie is. I picked the two smallest palest beans, got one up, started out looking like an affie, but i guess flowering from seed prolly got it to stretch some, but maybe it was that lackluster pale seed, by mine is stretching as much as the copper chem. Looks nothing like other afghans Ive grown. And when I go back and read the descriptors, I wished I hadn't gotten them. Energetic with no couchlock and a lil stretch in flower, lmfao. Again, rusty claimed when he released these, he was trying to get some good genetics for people to have and use for cheap. Seeing the PRKs and LAPA sold during that promo and how they are turning out, wonder if it wasn't some sort of contract out deal with someone or else he was in a hurry, I don't know. I know from what I seen, Nirvana's Raspberry Cough was a better strain we used to make some seeds in the past, had some pink and had some kick more than the PRK. And this affie, lmfao, I'll grow it out, but looks like to me minimal yield, I am not impressed.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you heard anything about prices?
> 
> I'm still bitter about Pure Raspberry Kush...
> 
> Hell I was even thinking about running a couple of cannaventure strains in my next indoor crop but decided to spread the risk by using a cult classics strain instead.





HydroRed said:


> I stocked up on those PRK's too. I have 4 packs. 2 with black labels and 2 with red labels. Im wondering if this in some way coincides with the mixed results ppl have got from those beans. I believe the red packs were the earlier packs?


I was wondering the same thing but, I was getting black packs before the red ones. It seems that he puts a bit of work into these reversals, I still have about ten packs of CV, there's gotta be something stellar in those. I hope.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 27, 2018)

PRK, been trimming it couple days now, if your growing it PM ME, I can give you some insight on the phenos that I came up with. Possibly turn you on to the higher yielder vs. the one that turns purple.


----------



## See green (Sep 27, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> PRK, been trimming it couple days now, if your growing it PM ME, I can give you some insight on the phenos that I came up with. Possibly turn you on to the higher yielder vs. the one that turns purple.


Guess I got the purple one. Its very leafy this trim is gonna suck.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 27, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Mine are black, or the LA Pure Affie is. I picked the two smallest palest beans, got one up, started out looking like an affie, but i guess flowering from seed prolly got it to stretch some, but maybe it was that lackluster pale seed, by mine is stretching as much as the copper chem. Looks nothing like other afghans Ive grown. And when I go back and read the descriptors, I wished I hadn't gotten them. Energetic with no couchlock and a lil stretch in flower, lmfao. Again, rusty claimed when he released these, he was trying to get some good genetics for people to have and use for cheap. Seeing the PRKs and LAPA sold during that promo and how they are turning out, wonder if it wasn't some sort of contract out deal with someone or else he was in a hurry, I don't know. I know from what I seen, Nirvana's Raspberry Cough was a better strain we used to make some seeds in the past, had some pink and had some kick more than the PRK. And this affie, lmfao, I'll grow it out, but looks like to me minimal yield, I am not impressed.


I actually had a pack of LA Affie in my cart but decided I already had enough beans. 
Whew! 
Looks like I got lucky on that one.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 27, 2018)

See green said:


> Guess I got the purple one. Its very leafy this trim is gonna suck.View attachment 4206124


Dude you ain't a kidding . . .a billion single leaves, I look like Edward scissor hands


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 27, 2018)

Coloradoclear said:


> Dude you ain't a kidding . . .a billion single leaves, I look like Edward scissor hands


My frostiest Half & Half is a leafy bitch. 
I'll probably just hang her to slow dry, then make a shitload of cannabutter.


----------



## Coloradoclear (Sep 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My frostiest Half & Half is a leafy bitch.
> I'll probably just hang her to slow dry, then make a shitload of cannabutter.


Great taste and high, below average yield on purple and a little better yield on the "stair stepper brancher". Purple was straight stalked.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

CV's cookie wreck and east coast cookie wreck were the best of his Ive grown. They were both awesome and easy to grow. I note he said he's not making some crosses with his wreck as in f4 or f5, they were still finding problems. This LA Pure may turn out, again, I did flower it from seed. IM just curious bout the smoke now. I wanted a cabbage head indica


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 27, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Mine are black, or the LA Pure Affie is. I picked the two smallest palest beans, got one up, started out looking like an affie, but i guess flowering from seed prolly got it to stretch some, but maybe it was that lackluster pale seed, by mine is stretching as much as the copper chem. Looks nothing like other afghans Ive grown. And when I go back and read the descriptors, I wished I hadn't gotten them. Energetic with no couchlock and a lil stretch in flower, lmfao. Again, rusty claimed when he released these, he was trying to get some good genetics for people to have and use for cheap. Seeing the PRKs and LAPA sold during that promo and how they are turning out, wonder if it wasn't some sort of contract out deal with someone or else he was in a hurry, I don't know. I know from what I seen, Nirvana's Raspberry Cough was a better strain we used to make some seeds in the past, had some pink and had some kick more than the PRK. And this affie, lmfao, I'll grow it out, but looks like to me minimal yield, I am not impressed.


LA Affie is a big yielder? It's purported by a lot of people to be related to bubba...Coffe skunk smells. Bubba is an affie. Bubba is a tiny ass fuckin yield with incredibly slow vigor just like LA Affie and PRK and OGKB and.....

Have never heard of LA Affie being known for yield. You grow these for connoisseur weed or to use as a breeding tool.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

pics I've seen of bubba don't stretch like this one, but again, I'll grow it out and see what happens. I've also not had much bubba that was an energetic and no couchlock, but we'll see. I've read that too, supposedly parent of LA Conf, Bubba.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> pics I've seen of bubba don't stretch like this one, but again, I'll grow it out and see what happens. I've also not had much bubba that was an energetic and no couchlock, but we'll see. I've read that too, supposedly parent of LA Conf, Bubba.


Where are you seeing the energetic and no couchlock descriptions of the Pure LA Affie?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Where are you seeing the energetic and no couchlock descriptions of the Pure LA Affie?


Afghan-dominant indica with an exceptional potency and a deliciously sweet-earthy hashy flavour profile. Great choice for medical users seeking to treat insomnia and pain. Pure L.A. Affie offers fast relief without the overpowering couch-lock that most indica strains come with. The high is energetic and pain-relieving. An easy to grow variety with just a little stretch during the flowering stage. Once harvest time approaches the colour will turn. Plant will be blushing with shades of purple and red.

*The legendary Afghani genetics, LA Affie clone only in seed form. The absolute easiest genetics you will ever grow. 100 percent indica. Not much stretch in flower. A 12 inch plant will finish at about 18 inches or so. With sweet hashy terps and a Quick flowering time of 8 or so weeks. 55 – 60 days. Pure LA Affie FEM pump out Beautiful girls. The fan leaves start out as dark green and slowly turn into maroon or purple towards the end of flower. The flowers themselves can show purple tinged on a light green background. Pure LA Affie FEM is a dream to grow and is an amazing building block for any breeding project, professional or hobby.
*
Easy to grow Afghan-dominant indica with just a little stretch during the flowering stage. As harvest approaches, plants will acquire purple and red hues. Pure L.A. Affie is an ideal self-medication for pain-relief and treating insomnia. The effect is a uniquely energetic. Unlike many Indica strains, Pure L.A. Affie gives strong pain relief without couch-lock. The flavour is deliciously sweet-earthy hashy

3 diff descriptors, mine is 3 foot tall after topping and again, maybe flowering from seed was wrong with an affie. I had no choice kind of thing, only room was in the flower tent. Now if it stops and bulks up, be ok. But I'll take a pic, lol, almost embarrassed, right at lights off


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 27, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Afghan-dominant indica with an exceptional potency and a deliciously sweet-earthy hashy flavour profile. Great choice for medical users seeking to treat insomnia and pain. Pure L.A. Affie offers fast relief without the overpowering couch-lock that most indica strains come with. The high is energetic and pain-relieving. An easy to grow variety with just a little stretch during the flowering stage. Once harvest time approaches the colour will turn. Plant will be blushing with shades of purple and red.
> 
> *The legendary Afghani genetics, LA Affie clone only in seed form. The absolute easiest genetics you will ever grow. 100 percent indica. Not much stretch in flower. A 12 inch plant will finish at about 18 inches or so. With sweet hashy terps and a Quick flowering time of 8 or so weeks. 55 – 60 days. Pure LA Affie FEM pump out Beautiful girls. The fan leaves start out as dark green and slowly turn into maroon or purple towards the end of flower. The flowers themselves can show purple tinged on a light green background. Pure LA Affie FEM is a dream to grow and is an amazing building block for any breeding project, professional or hobby.
> *
> ...


I only saw the middle description when I got mine. Pretty bizarre. How can something be good for insomnia, but also energetic? I hope it turns out for you. I have some seeds of it as well, but may not get around to it any time soon unless people start seeing good results.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 27, 2018)

Yeah I have quite a few but no plans on popping anytime soon as it was just purchased as a breeding tool for future use. I am sure more reports will come in over the coming months. We will see how it turns out, but I definitely wouldn't any yielders from these for those of you wanting to pop them. It should be a fantastic outcrossing strain though.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 27, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I only saw the middle description when I got mine. Pretty bizarre. How can something be good for insomnia, but also energetic? I hope it turns out for you. I have some seeds of it as well, but may not get around to it any time soon unless people start seeing good results.


Jay, what can I say, next time Ima gonna pop more than a few, trust.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Sep 27, 2018)

See green said:


> Guess I got the purple one. Its very leafy this trim is gonna suck.View attachment 4206124


I wouldn't complain, there's more bud in that pic than on my WHOLE 4 foot tall prk plant.
And mine was grown outside all spring and summer. I'd be super pissed if I wasted lumens I actually had to pay for.


----------



## See green (Sep 27, 2018)

GranolaCornhola said:


> I wouldn't complain, there's more bud in that pic than on my WHOLE 4 foot tall prk plant.
> And mine was grown outside all spring and summer. I'd be super pissed if I wasted lumens I actually had to pay for.


Lol im not really complaining it smells great and looks nice. She was grown outdoors too. I had another one that was a mutant it only grew about 2 feet tall. It was riddled with budrot. Killed it a few weeks ago.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Sep 27, 2018)

I guess I got jacked. Not only did mine yield for shit but there was no great smell to it.
Perhaps some kind of rubber/berry combo but nothing that really stood out, or smelled anything at all like a raspberry.

I'm just glad I got these on the auction and didn't pay anywhere what they are asking at the seedbanks.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Jay, what can I say, next time Ima gonna pop more than a few, trust.


Convinced after doing some checking, I did everything you shouldn't do to an affie, which is prolly why mine looks like that, and I've bout talked myself out of being perpetual anymore in a smaller setting. Full rounds, good veg times, let em finish, etc. Lesson learned. Be a rough Thanksgiving. lol. So this is not a good rep of CV's LA Pure Affie, just sayin. Apologies


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Sep 28, 2018)

How’s the cheap thrills doing, what kind of smell?


----------



## Cptn (Sep 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Convinced after doing some checking, I did everything you shouldn't do to an affie, which is prolly why mine looks like that, and I've bout talked myself out of being perpetual anymore in a smaller setting. Full rounds, good veg times, let em finish, etc. Lesson learned. Be a rough Thanksgiving. lol. So this is not a good rep of CV's LA Pure Affie, just sayin. Apologies


So rare to see a grower admit to making mistakes on the web Bodyne. We all do it, but ego of most prevents them from being candid about it.
Kudo's to you.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 28, 2018)

*Seedbanks participating in today's drop:*
CV is having a big drop today. I know of 2 sites participating.

*Great Lakes Genetics (starts at 6:00 pm Eastern US time)*
https://greatlakesgenetics.com/feminized/cannaventure-seeds.html

*Southern Oregon Seeds (start time unknown)*
http://www.sooregonseeds.com/product-category/cannaventure-seeds/

Anyone know of others?

What are you all thinking about getting?


----------



## quiescent (Sep 28, 2018)

The ghosts of Arcata would be nice, kinda want to see what others think of their plants though. If there's still some there in a month or so I'll probably have no other choice but to get em.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 28, 2018)

Cheap thrills...


----------



## Cptn (Sep 28, 2018)

CV Pure Chem 91 fem is $100 for 5 seeds.
CSI Humboldt Chem 91 Fem: $100 for 7 seeds.

+ CSI Humboldt includes killer freebies.

I'd like to have a pack of both to compare them
Just wish the CV was the same price.


----------



## quiescent (Sep 28, 2018)

I always get at least 6 seeds in my CV packs. I got 8 in a ghost og pack last year. I'm sure there's a nice CV freebie at GLG. When I ordered my LVTK I got some LVTK CV cut x Apollo 13.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 28, 2018)

91skunkD, yummy


----------



## quiescent (Sep 28, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> 91skunkD, yummy


Right? That will definitely be a phenomenal smoke.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 28, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I always get at least 6 seeds in my CV packs. I got 8 in a ghost og pack last year. I'm sure there's a nice CV freebie at GLG. When I ordered my LVTK I got some LVTK CV cut x Apollo 13.


I only had 5 in my Pure Ghost pack, and one was cracked.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 28, 2018)

I was banking on extras in my ghost og packs and unfortunately only had 5 in all like everyone else. Only ended up with 7 ghosts.of 10 i popped 3 didn't germ. They are 10 days or so into flowering. Look OG smell OG we will see how it goes.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 28, 2018)

I had 3 opened spots so I did ended up filling them with LVTK. 
Maincola and Eso found some really nice plants so fingers crossed.

I'm still going to keep my #2 going. Its a nice one, just not quite as frosty as the ones I've seen here. A winter run might change that though.

Anyone pick up anything at GLG for the promo? 
I'd like another pick up another pack of Ghost but the LA Affie is tempting too.

@Chunky Stool 
Did you grow out the Triple Nova?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I had 3 opened spots so I did ended up filling them with LVTK.
> Maincola and Eso found some really nice plants so fingers crossed.
> 
> I'm still going to keep my #2 going. Its a nice one, just not quite as frosty as the ones I've seen here. A winter run might change that though.
> ...


Not yet. 
Triple Nova will be in my next indoor crop. Hopefully it won't be too lanky.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Not yet.
> Triple Nova will be in my next indoor crop. Hopefully it won't be too lanky.


I was hoping you'd already run it. Not sure why I thought you had that one going outside this yr. Reading comp fail I guess. 
I've bought quite a few packs lately and cant afford a massive GLG order. I think I'll hold off on the TN until I see some grows up.

Hope ya like it and if it is lanky, tomato cage her.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 28, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I was hoping you'd already run it. Not sure why I thought you had that one going outside this yr. Reading comp fail I guess.
> I've bought quite a few packs lately and cant afford a massive GLG order. I think I'll hold off on the TN until I see some grows up.
> 
> Hope ya like it and if it is lanky, tomato cage her.


I've got a purification by cult classics outside that will probably get chopped tomorrow morning. 
It's plenty frosty but had some bud rot that had to be amputated. 

For some reason, one of my Texas Butter plants is extremely susceptible to bud rot and it's also coming down tomorrow. 
Might as well take what I can get off it. 
I'm sick of cutting chunks off and throwing them into the yard.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 28, 2018)

Here it is the last of Sept and I've been waiting for my first sign of botrytis to show up.
And it did with the thick heavy buds of the Cookie Wreck. I'm not even that bummed about it, went into this season thinking everything outside of the GH was iffy to finish anyway. Planned on turning most of this into RSO. I'll keep a close eye and squeeze out every day I can. After tossing lbs of Getaways stuff last year to mold it changed me, I was almost relieved I didn't have to fuck with all of it. So I gotta different mind set this year.... no stress with the harvest.
One of the most dense plants I've grown...

Her Sis has different structure not nearly as thick, maybe she'll go a bit longer
The Half and Half have weeks to go, and I anticipate taking them early as well. One of the most beautiful plants I've ever grown.  Can't blame CV for any of my issues because NW Oregon is a mold magnet at this time of the season every year. I think most of us that live in the NW battle these same issues and really hunger for true Sept finishers.....I love my GH for those 10+ week strains.
Since I've started growing indoors and having some pretty good luck of it. I'm thinking I can harvest a couple lbs a year of some true head stash, then I can give up growing in the elements. Stock the GH with the strains I want for my RSO and concenatrates....I'm thinking that's a viable plan for next year.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 28, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Here it is the last of Sept and I've been waiting for my first sign of botrytis to show up.
> And it did with the thick heavy buds of the Cookie Wreck. I'm not even that bummed about it, went into this season thinking everything outside of the GH was iffy to finish anyway. Planned on turning most of this into RSO. I'll keep a close eye and squeeze out every day I can. After tossing lbs of Getaways stuff last year to mold it changed me, I was almost relieved I didn't have to fuck with all of it. So I gotta different mind set this year.... no stress with the harvest.
> One of the most dense plants I've grown...
> View attachment 4207115
> ...


Thanks for the pics!
Most of my outdoor crop ends up in cannabutter for edibles.
Tomorrow I'll snap a pic of my frosty half & half.
It looks just like your cookie wreck.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 28, 2018)

anybody got a discount code for GLG?


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the pics!
> Most of my outdoor crop ends up in cannabutter for edibles.
> Tomorrow I'll snap a pic of my frosty half & half.
> It looks just like your cookie wreck.


Hey man I'm glad you can find something to do with yours that's worthwhile. 
I don't enjoy my edibles much, others love em.
I'm a big sativa fan that needs the strongest indica around for night time use. I'm so used to smoking my bubba kush that I now can wake an bake with it.
The RSO fits the bill near perfectly, I do around a quarter to a third gram a night, very nice sleep aide. 
I quit taking my 20mg lisinopril quite a while back because of it. 
Gotta comment though, might be a little slow getting out of a burning house in the middle of the night.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 28, 2018)

Cptn said:


> anybody got a discount code for GLG?


I found this Cap, only a promo code which you probably already knew of.
*Current Cannaventure Promo*

*With every pack you pay for you will receive a free 5 pack of LVTK x Apollo 13 F4.*

*(These are currantly in testing)* ?


----------



## Cptn (Sep 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I found this Cap, only a promo code which you probably already knew of.
> *Current Cannaventure Promo*
> 
> *With every pack you pay for you will receive a free 5 pack of LVTK x Apollo 13 F4.*
> ...


Thanks SD 
Struggling with the idea of dropping the coin on more chem seeds when I could try some seed junky gear or get more CSI.
I wonder what the best wedding cake based line in seed form is right now?


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 29, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Thanks SD
> Struggling with the idea of dropping the coin on more chem seeds when I could try some seed junky gear or get more CSI.
> I wonder what the best wedding cake based line in seed form is right now?


please get the two you mentioned so we can see em grown out proper


----------



## quiescent (Sep 29, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I only had 5 in my Pure Ghost pack, and one was cracked.





40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I was banking on extras in my ghost og packs and unfortunately only had 5 in all like everyone else. Only ended up with 7 ghosts.of 10 i popped 3 didn't germ. They are 10 days or so into flowering. Look OG smell OG we will see how it goes.


I wonder if where you purchased from had a more recent drop. I got mine from hemp depot as I couldn't find it in stock from someone I would order with in the states. I'm sure my stock is older than most people have gotten recently. Pack had 7 nice dark seeds and a pale boy that passed the pinch test, seen plenty of pale ones pop.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 29, 2018)

CVG (5) Ghost OG (5) Cheap thrills (3) AST all photo are 6 weeks from flip.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 29, 2018)

Following 3 photos are Ghost OG. This plant has the most consistency of all three stains and starting to get frosty.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 29, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Following 3 photos are Ghost OG. This plant has the most consistency of all three stains and starting to get frosty.View attachment 4207256 View attachment 4207257 View attachment 4207258


BEAUTIFUL Capt Chesapeake!
Can you describe the smells?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 29, 2018)

Following 3 photo's all Cheap Thrills. This strain has a couple of different pheno's . Couple plants are dark green with a fair amount of frost. Couple are lighter green with very little frost. The dark one has fox tailing kind of buds.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 29, 2018)

Following 3 photo's are Albert super tramp.Not a lot of stretch with these girls. Starting to get a little greasy . Please refer to @slow drawl for any smells. He has the same plants growing. My sniffer is out of order.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 29, 2018)

Cptn said:


> BEAUTIFUL Capt Chesapeake!
> Can you describe the smells?


Sorry Capt my sniffer is out of order


----------



## quiescent (Sep 29, 2018)

Looks like you're not going to be harvesting any plants not worthy of a second run in most gardens.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Sep 29, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Looks like you're not going to be harvesting any plants not worthy of a second run in most gardens.


Thanks Lt. Dan but none of these are getting a second run. I usually don't buy femished seeds. Just this one time to get things off to a faster start in my new flower room. Not that they are not worthy of another run just personal preference.


----------



## Cptn (Sep 29, 2018)

Calyxes on the light green phenos seem a lot smaller and the buds leafier. From the raspberry side?
I hope the potency and taste is there for you in those phenos regardless of the aesthetics.


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 29, 2018)

Here are my 2 CT, they're at day 39. They both give off a sweet berry sorta scent with a bit of rubber tire smell.
The less frosty one is louder than the other...


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 29, 2018)

Day 75 here by my calculations. Nice days (75F) but the 32F nights and frost are signalling the end. Some plants are done....some seem to want to go on and on and will be the last to be taken....but nobody is stacking anymore and the end is in sight across the board. 

I took down the first LVTK today. Every bit ended up in the hash bags. Slight to nil lemon smell. Good trich coverage but not greasy. OK...but not spectacular yield for such a nice sized plant. 8 ft' x 6 ft' or so. 

2 of the remaining 3 LVTK's will have sample tops preserved....but due to a lack of any notable terps....will mostly also end up as hash. The #4 plant ....which may be the same pheno some of you have found and raved about...will get trimmed into the wife's jars. Super greasy, smells of Lemonheads candy, very nice trich field. Still not a huge yielder for an 8 ft tall plant...but all indications are that this might be good, tasty smoke. I will let this girl ride a few more days because she is at the back of the garden and is in no big hurry to finish and will be no worse for wear and tear to hang a bit. 

I'll dig out the better camera for some of the better plants.....LOL.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 30, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I only had 5 in my Pure Ghost pack, and one was cracked.


Rusty would have replaced that if u emailed him


----------



## jayblaze710 (Sep 30, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Rusty would have replaced that if u emailed him


You got his email?


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 30, 2018)

I have but I'm sure he's changed his email when he left GPS....I emailed him 3 times for no answer ..
But yeah I bad 2 lvtk beans that popped out brow like diseased tap roots and emailed him and he sent me those couple replacements plus a la affies and triple novas


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 30, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Day 75 here by my calculations. Nice days (75F) but the 32F nights and frost are signalling the end. Some plants are done....some seem to want to go on and on and will be the last to be taken....but nobody is stacking anymore and the end is in sight across the board.
> 
> I took down the first LVTK today. Every bit ended up in the hash bags. Slight to nil lemon smell. Good trich coverage but not greasy. OK...but not spectacular yield for such a nice sized plant. 8 ft' x 6 ft' or so.
> 
> ...


What she in mate a 20 or 30 gallon ?


----------



## slow drawl (Sep 30, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I have but I'm sure he's changed his email when he left GPS....I emailed him 3 times for no answer ..


Hey ruby..I've wondered the same thing, I was communicating with him for a bit. And he was always a little delayed at getting back, just figured he was super busy. Kinda always thought he was a one man show with maybe to many irons in the fire. I'd really like to give him some feedback as everything I've grown has been pretty solid.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 30, 2018)

30's, ruby fruit. Big plant...did OK....but definitely didn't club up like some of the other strains I have in the hoop alongside her. Took a long time to start flowering...then did all she was gonna do fairly quickly. Just never really bulked up that much. #4...the keeper smoke...has golf ball size buds all over...not much stacking on her. She is very frosty though. Again...OK yield....but I'm growing for myself.....so while yield is a concern...it's not the end all here. I just plant more plants than I should and it all works out. If I was cropping...I'd be disappointed to an extent and would make adjustments in the future. (aka...I'd go in and select a plant and run it...not run everything from seed) 

No real disappointment here....woulda been nice to see em bulk up more...but they will still make fine bubble. The LVTK is one that folks need to make selections with....unlike the Cannarado fems I run...not every seed in these particular packs are a stinker. 

If ya wanna come over and trim...LOL......


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 30, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Hey ruby..I've wondered the same thing, I was communicating with him for a bit. And he was always a little delayed at getting back, just figured he was super busy. Kinda always thought he was a one man show with maybe to many irons in the fire. I'd really like to give him some feedback as everything I've grown has been pretty solid.


Yeah for sure 
I wanted to thank him for his beans and let him know what I was going to run.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 30, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> 30's, ruby fruit. Big plant...did OK....but definitely didn't club up like some of the other strains I have in the hoop alongside her. Took a long time to start flowering...then did all she was gonna do fairly quickly. Just never really bulked up that much. #4...the keeper smoke...has golf ball size buds all over...not much stacking on her. She is very frosty though. Again...OK yield....but I'm growing for myself.....so while yield is a concern...it's not the end all here. I just plant more plants than I should and it all works out. If I was cropping...I'd be disappointed to an extent and would make adjustments in the future. (aka...I'd go in and select a plant and run it...not run everything from seed)
> 
> No real disappointment here....woulda been nice to see em bulk up more...but they will still make fine bubble. The LVTK is one that folks need to make selections with....unlike the Cannarado fems I run...not every seed in these particular packs are a stinker.
> 
> If ya wanna come over and trim...LOL......


No thanks lol
I've been interested In any one doing these strains outdoors and I need to make a choice between lvtk,triple nova or la affie for a an outdoor run


----------



## Goats22 (Sep 30, 2018)

lvtk at 5.5 weeks since flip


----------



## main cola (Sep 30, 2018)

Chopping my Las Vegas triangle Kush down tonight 
.I think shes 10 weeks or so from flip
She has that burnt rubber smell with a hint of lemon


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 30, 2018)

Let's keep the lvtk pics going. Mine's at day 60 of 12/12 and will only need another week at the most though I might chop her sooner just to clear up space in the tent. Her trichs are starting to milk up and boy does she smell flipping great. Straight up lemon skittles sour funk even from the smell you kind of get that reaction you get from sour foods, ie taking the first bite of lemon or a tear jerker candy


----------



## abalonehx (Sep 30, 2018)

Fuck you guys can grow. I got a couple Raspberry Kush in veg. I hope I can pull this off.


----------



## macsnax (Sep 30, 2018)

You guys are really raising my hopes for my lvtk beans.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Sep 30, 2018)

Wow. Beautiful plants folks.


----------



## main cola (Sep 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Let's keep the lvtk pics going. Mine's at day 60 of 12/12 and will only need another week at the most though I might chop her sooner just to clear up space in the tent. Her trichs are starting to milk up and boy does she smell flipping great. Straight up lemon skittles sour funk even from the smell you kind of get that reaction you get from sour foods, ie taking the first bite of lemon or a tear jerker candy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing
Here's some pics of my Lvtk #2..not that frosty but she smells great


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 1, 2018)

A few outdoor shots from the Farm. The weather has held here...but the crash is coming within a week. (cold/rain/maybe snow). I'm learning something new every OD season. This year it's been that cannabis can and will take far colder temps than I had previously had the 'nads to expose it to. I was always covering shit and freaking out when the frost came...but this year...I ignored em and they breezed through 4 nights of 32F without blinking an eye. As a result....I'm cruising @ about 11 weeks now on these gals. 

TK#2. The 5 ft x 5ft TK#2 bush has really put on the weight over the last few weeks. The TK#2 is the only CVS plant in the hoop house that is bulking like the other gals alongside her. ('rado's Tri-Fi Pucker...Pucker OG....and Sugarberry Scone) Her sister is about 7 ft tall and is also clubbing up well. (but is buried in the back of the garden...so no pic) Both are frost monsters. Fingers crossed for the dick-in-the-dirt stone on this one.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 1, 2018)

Pure Raspberry Kush

The first plant has been down a good 10 days. It never really went anywhere after dropping most of it's leaves at flower onset. This plant...however...has responded fairly well in the last few weeks....bulking a bit and frosting a lot. My thoughts on the trim is to leave a bunch of these...if not all of these sugar leaves. 

I'm glad I let her go...and she will go a few more days as well. What was a very weird 'I'm doubting this will smoke worth a shit" smell is now turning sharp berry'ish/type affair...


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 1, 2018)

LVTK. This one is the shortest of the 4. She is coloring up a bit and forming really dense nugs. Turning from slight lemon to more pungent floorwax type smell...I'm hoping the smell continues to deepen as she rides it out the next week. Either way...I doubt she'll smell as good as her sis in the back of the garden...full-on Lemonhead/Pledge and the tallest plant in the hoop @ 8+ft.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 1, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> A few outdoor shots from the Farm. The weather has held here...but the crash is coming within a week. (cold/rain/maybe snow). I'm learning something new every OD season. This year it's been that cannabis can and will take far colder temps than I had previously had the 'nads to expose it to. I was always covering shit and freaking out when the frost came...but this year...I ignored em and they breezed through 4 nights of 32F without blinking an eye. As a result....I'm cruising @ about 11 weeks now on these gals.
> 
> TK#2. The 5 ft x 5ft TK#2 bush has really put on the weight over the last few weeks. The TK#2 is the only CVS plant in the hoop house that is bulking like the other gals alongside her. ('rado's Tri-Fi Pucker...Pucker OG....and Sugarberry Scone) Her sister is about 7 ft tall and is also clubbing up well. (but is buried in the back of the garden...so no pic) Both are frost monsters. Fingers crossed for the dick-in-the-dirt stone on this one.


I can defiantly vouch for this plant taking temps that most think would do a plant in. Just in the last two months my greenhouse has seen highs of 130°f and recently a low of 29°f. My tomatoes didn't like the heat while the mj was praying. And they're still happy with the overnight lows, such an amazing plant.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 1, 2018)

Tennessee kush #2


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2018)

Lvtk outdoors


----------



## macsnax (Oct 2, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> View attachment 4208859 View attachment 4208860
> Tennessee kush #2


How's it smoke?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 2, 2018)

macsnax said:


> How's it smoke?


that's the one I wanted to see. and know bout potency also


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 2, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Lvtk outdoors
> View attachment 4208945


Hey Ruby...how fitting.
Better than a ball sack..


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 2, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Hey Ruby...how fitting.
> Better than a ball sack..


They were to full to post lol


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 2, 2018)

macsnax said:


> How's it smoke?





Bodyne said:


> that's the one I wanted to see. and know bout potency also


Definitely an afternoon smoke. It's very smooth, kinda heavy mellow high, very earthy kush taste to it and as far as smell it's very loud foul funky stink to it. My wife and I loved it. So I will definitely grow it again.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> You got his email?


I believe a member on the gps thread today said that he just received replacements from Rusty for some PRK so he might know how to get a hold of him if you're still looking.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 2, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Definitely an afternoon smoke. It's very smooth, kinda heavy mellow high, very earthy kush taste to it and as far as smell it's very loud foul funky stink to it. My wife and I loved it. So I will definitely grow it again.


Thanks for the report. I've been wondering about this one.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I believe a member on the gps thread today said that he just received replacements from Rusty for some PRK so he might know how to get a hold of him if you're still looking.


@jayblaze710 I can give it to you if you want to dm. I don't think I should post it on the open forum.


----------



## See green (Oct 2, 2018)

I did a tester bud tonight from Saturday on this prk. Man its nice already i think shes getting close.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 2, 2018)

I just chopped the lvtk and man I can't wait to smoke this shit, lol. Super dense and chunky right down to the lowest bud, super fucking frosty, done in 9 weeks and she straight stands like lemon fuel funky skunky, just loud af. Considering how small she was when I flipped she did really well weight wise. I threw the big ass clone I have of her into flower and I have a feeling she will over take the tent, lol. Sorry I couldn't get a descent full plant shot.
Here she is start of flower.
 
Here is what I ended up with
  
This was the lowest bud on the plant and it's just as dense as buds on the top.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just chopped the lvtk and man I can't wait to smoke this shit, lol. Super dense and chunky right down to the lowest bud, super fucking frosty, done in 9 weeks and she straight stands like lemon fuel funky skunky, just loud af. Considering how small she was when I flipped she did really well weight wise. I threw the big ass clone I have of her into flower and I have a feeling she will over take the tent, lol. Sorry I couldn't get a descent full plant shot.
> Here she is start of flower.
> View attachment 4209456
> Here is what I ended up with
> ...


Are you going to use a Goji male on that? If so, I'll bet that would turn out extremely well. I don't know why but those two jump out at me as a really nice pairing.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Are you going to use a Goji male on that? If so, I'll bet that would turn out extremely well. I don't know why but those two jump out at me as a really nice pairing.


I'm hoping so. As long as I find a male in the 5 seedlings I have then for sure I'm pairing those two and definitely will be hitting at least one of these black dogs too because they smell like straight blackberries no fooling. It should be a good winter!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm hoping so. As long as I find a male in the 5 seedlings I have then for sure I'm pairing those two and definitely will be hitting at least one of these black dogs too because they smell like straight blackberries no fooling. It should be a good winter!


Blackberries and Goji berries?! I can almost smell that now.
I have five going too just over a wk old. I'd think five seeds would give up at least one or two good males to work with. I'm looking forward to seeing how both of those crosses do for you.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just chopped the lvtk and man I can't wait to smoke this shit, lol. Super dense and chunky right down to the lowest bud, super fucking frosty, done in 9 weeks and she straight stands like lemon fuel funky skunky, just loud af. Considering how small she was when I flipped she did really well weight wise. I threw the big ass clone I have of her into flower and I have a feeling she will over take the tent, lol. Sorry I couldn't get a descent full plant shot.
> Here she is start of flower.
> View attachment 4209456
> Here is what I ended up with
> ...


Absolutely stunning man, you hit it out of the park on that one.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 3, 2018)

Just got a response back from Rusty at CV. Those of you that have been in contact with him will probably have gotten this email from him as well. If not he pretty much wants to spread the word, so here's the new site he sent.

*CannaVentureSeeds.com *


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 3, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Just got a response back from Rusty at CV. Those of you that have been in contact with him will probably have gotten this email from him as well. If not he pretty much wants to spread the word, so here's the new site he sent.
> 
> *CannaVentureSeeds.com *


Looks like I don't know how to attach a link.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Oct 3, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Looks like I don't know how to attach a link.


https://www.cannaventureseeds.com/


----------



## macsnax (Oct 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just chopped the lvtk and man I can't wait to smoke this shit, lol. Super dense and chunky right down to the lowest bud, super fucking frosty, done in 9 weeks and she straight stands like lemon fuel funky skunky, just loud af. Considering how small she was when I flipped she did really well weight wise. I threw the big ass clone I have of her into flower and I have a feeling she will over take the tent, lol. Sorry I couldn't get a descent full plant shot.
> Here she is start of flower.
> View attachment 4209456
> Here is what I ended up with
> ...


You did an awesome job on that one buddy.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 3, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Just got a response back from Rusty at CV. Those of you that have been in contact with him will probably have gotten this email from him as well. If not he pretty much wants to spread the word, so here's the new site he sent.
> 
> *CannaVentureSeeds.com *


Thanks for posting that. You too for attaching the link @BigHornBuds 

Its great to see Rusty doing his own thing. I havent looked around much but I'm digging the layout.


----------



## scurfer (Oct 3, 2018)

Today My LVTK marks it's 8th week in flwr. Have 3 GSC in the same grow in a 4'x4' RDWC and the 1 LVTK overwhelmed the entire tent. Flipped at 18" and she maxed out at around 6'. She is a monster.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I believe a member on the gps thread today said that he just received replacements from Rusty for some PRK so he might know how to get a hold of him if you're still looking.


He finally got in touch with me yest if u need his new email he's starting up a cvs website so we can buy direct soon


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Just got a response back from Rusty at CV. Those of you that have been in contact with him will probably have gotten this email from him as well. If not he pretty much wants to spread the word, so here's the new site he sent.
> 
> *CannaVentureSeeds.com *


I wrote my reply down below before I seen this post so yep he has replied to quite few I'd say


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 3, 2018)

scurfer said:


> Today My LVTK marks it's 8th week in flwr. Have 3 GSC in the same grow in a 4'x4' RDWC and the 1 LVTK overwhelmed the entire tent. Flipped at 18" and she maxed out at around 6'. She is a monster.


Was it pretty lanky with no side branching to start with ?


----------



## scurfer (Oct 3, 2018)

Pics of her one week before I flipped 8/1 and the other from 9/13


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 4, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Was it pretty lanky with no side branching to start with ?


Really hard to tell how they will end up, the 2 I've had going were Identical in looks and smell in the beginning.
Never would have expected such different results, I'm realizing though, just can't compare sun vs indoor light grow.

Such different expressions displayed with the LVTK. I started 3 seeds April 1st, picked the first 2 to sprout. One went to the tent at 5 weeks to start flowering the other to the GH. Finished the indoor plant at 69 days, not a lot of stretch maybe doubled at most. The one in the GH was the last to show, and can't even measure the stretch cause I hacked the shit out of her multiple times to keep it down. If I could have grown her unscathed I'm positive she'd have been a 10 footer all the way around.
Indoor at 66 days...

The outdoor has maxed out my GH and is hugging the roof. Can't get a good pic of the canopy she's 8'+ across the top. Having to trim all the inner and lowers just to be able to squeeze past it. Probably gonna be a Nov. harvest for her.
From this..

To this...... glad I didn't put this one in the tent.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Really hard to tell how they will end up, the 2 I've had going were Identical in looks and smell in the beginning.
> Never would have expected such different results, I'm realizing though, just can't compare sun vs indoor light grow.
> 
> Such different expressions displayed with the LVTK. I started 3 seeds April 1st, picked the first 2 to sprout. One went to the tent at 5 weeks to start flowering the other to the GH. Finished the indoor plant at 69 days, not a lot of stretch maybe doubled at most. The one in the GH was the last to show, and can't even measure the stretch cause I hacked the shit out of her multiple times to keep it down. If I could have grown her unscathed I'm positive she'd have been a 10 footer all the way around.
> ...


Wow....


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 4, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Really hard to tell how they will end up, the 2 I've had going were Identical in looks and smell in the beginning.
> Never would have expected such different results, I'm realizing though, just can't compare sun vs indoor light grow.
> 
> Such different expressions displayed with the LVTK. I started 3 seeds April 1st, picked the first 2 to sprout. One went to the tent at 5 weeks to start flowering the other to the GH. Finished the indoor plant at 69 days, not a lot of stretch maybe doubled at most. The one in the GH was the last to show, and can't even measure the stretch cause I hacked the shit out of her multiple times to keep it down. If I could have grown her unscathed I'm positive she'd have been a 10 footer all the way around.
> ...


I would say by reports that the lvtk is too shelf smoke no matter the pheno or yield 
That's great to know ..


----------



## See green (Oct 4, 2018)

I had a lvtk going outside it did not hold up well at all. She was a Bud rot magnet complete meltdown. I had to chop early its all going into the hash pile.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 4, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I would say by reports that the lvtk is too shelf smoke no matter the pheno or yield
> That's great to know ..


It seems like there's more than one dank looking pheno.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 4, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I would say by reports that the lvtk is too shelf smoke no matter the pheno or yield
> That's great to know ..


Hands down one of my favorite daytime smokes.



See green said:


> I had a lvtk going outside it did not hold up well at all. She was a Bud rot magnet complete meltdown. I had to chop early its all going into the hash pile.


Damn man, hate to hear that. Seems a common problem around here at this time. I'm in the process of taking down a couple of mine a week or so early before the rain sets in here.



macsnax said:


> It seems like there's more than one dank looking pheno.


I'm sure seeing that, most of you that have posted your pics are sure displaying the fire in this strain.


----------



## Cptn (Oct 4, 2018)

FYI:
Rusty's new direct sales site is running a *50% off promo code!*
Now is the best time ever to buy some cannaventure genetics.

Even with 50% off, he is still throwing in some kind of freebie too.

Sign up for his newsletter to get the code.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 4, 2018)

That's a good promo. Ordered a pack of Arcata Skunk and Electric Larryland.

Good for Rusty setting up his own site.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 4, 2018)

I signed up, got the code, checked out, didn't even put the code in! DUMBASS move! Lol


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I signed up, got the code, checked out, didn't even put the code in! DUMBASS move! Lol


Did you already pay? If not, shoot Rusty an email, I'm sure he'd honor the promo.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 4, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Did you already pay? If not, shoot Rusty an email, I'm sure he'd honor the promo.


Not yet, it's only cash/MO or paypal and I opted to pay thru mail. Sent an email right after my order and ive only received 5 or 6 of the automated emails. I can only imagine how busy he is today though.


----------



## Cptn (Oct 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I signed up, got the code, checked out, didn't even put the code in! DUMBASS move! Lol


the webpage is laid out badly in my browser. place to put in promo code is over the "Notes" field in bottom left.
Plus, promo code was broken yesterday. I emailed him and he fixed it this morning.


socaljoe said:


> Did you already pay? If not, shoot Rusty an email, I'm sure he'd honor the promo.


He's right. email rusty and he'll figure it out with you.
Hell, call him on monday (they closed on sunday). He puts his phone number everywhere and says call.


----------



## Cptn (Oct 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Not yet, it's only cash/MO or paypal and I opted to pay thru mail. Sent an email right after my order and ive only received 5 or 6 of the automated emails. *I can only imagine how busy he is today though*.


Assuming he started his order numbers at 1000x, you can probably get some idea 
I think he is doing a "soft launch", testing the site and fixing problems. Word is slowly getting out. He hasn't even posted an announcement on his instagram page yet.
He's live though, and I'm confident orders will be filled.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 5, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Assuming he started his order numbers at 1000x, you can probably get some idea
> I think he is doing a "soft launch", testing the site and fixing problems. Word is slowly getting out. He hasn't even posted an announcement on his instagram page yet.
> He's live though, and I'm confident orders will be filled.


I think your spot on Cptn, Rusty has to be busy as all get out. I've talked to him a few times over the phone, solid dude he means to please his customers. Like you said there's gonna be problems and I'm sure some things will fall thru the cracks. He's got my business, so far I've liked everything I've grown of his and looking forward to trying more of his gear.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 6, 2018)

CVG gear at 7 weeks. This grow is going so well it has improved my attitude toward feminized seeds.First shot is the group shot.The following 3 shots is Ghost OG. Next three after that will be Cheap thrills and the last three are Albert Super Tramp.Sorry i can't help with smells the old sniffer does not work that well. It's rare but i can smell the Albert plant (floral sweet smell).


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 6, 2018)

Very nice CC, everything looks really healthy and frosty af. 
Mine are few days behind yours and not near as plump and frosty, your growing skills really shine through man. I'll post up some pics later for comparison.
Here's a group shot, looks better than it really is....

They've slowed down a bit here lately. Normal temps a few weeks back were mid to upper 80s high, mid 70s low in the tent. This last week having to keep some heat going in the garage just to keep highs around upper 70s and mid 60s during lights out. I've really noticed the difference, sucks growing in the garage.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Very nice CC, everything looks really healthy and frosty af.
> Mine are few days behind yours and not near as plump and frosty, your growing skills really shine through man. I'll post up some pics later for comparison.
> Here's a group shot, looks better than it really is....View attachment 4211321
> 
> They've slowed down a bit here lately. Normal temps a few weeks back were mid to upper 80s high, mid 70s low in the tent. This last week having to keep some heat going in the garage just to keep highs around upper 70s and mid 60s during lights out. I've really noticed the difference, sucks growing in the garage.


@slow drawl i think yours look great . Your extra veg time is going to pay off in the end. You have a lot of tops on those girls.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 6, 2018)

Took these pics yesterday during watering....kinda long
Can't seem to get the lighting right on my camera, the plants are much darker green.
Cheap Thrills...sweet berry, floral   
Albert Super Tramp...lemon/lime gassy funk, not sweet   

If i get somewhere around 8 oz from these 4 girls I'll be happy.
Was telling my buddy the other day...gonna have 12 strains to try out here in a month or two.
These are amazing times to me. I'm really digging the indoor, now that I've got almost 2 under my belt.
I'll probably give up my outdoor( F'n chopping plants early right now) other than my GH which has always supplied me with plenty of top flower. But I'm finding the indoor is so clean and controlled, plus the ability to run the sativas I'd like.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 6, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @slow drawl i think yours look great . Your extra veg time is going to pay off in the end. You have a lot of tops on those girls.


Thx man


----------



## See green (Oct 6, 2018)

Happy harvest!!! PRK


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 6, 2018)

See green said:


> Happy harvest!!! PRK View attachment 4211506


WOW that girl is stunning. Compared to other ones i have seen you got really lucky with that pheno.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2018)

CVS pic dump


----------



## See green (Oct 6, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> WOW that girl is stunning. Compared to other ones i have seen you got really lucky with that pheno.


Thanks! Yes im happy with her. I had another but it was a mutant and didn't make it. I will be trying some more cannaventure gear in the future.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 6, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> CVS pic dump
> View attachment 4211540 View attachment 4211542 View attachment 4211545


@ruby that is very cool how you can put text on the photo's. Shit i can't even figure out how to put text up with each photo


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @ruby that is very cool how you can put text on the photo's. Shit i can't even figure out how to put text up with each photo


I'm not real good with computers edit and stuff I just do the texts thru my phone photo


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 6, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> CVS pic dump
> View attachment 4211540 View attachment 4211542 View attachment 4211545


Sweet dude, they are looking amazing! I'm watching the triple nova intently, hanging to get into my pack of them!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2018)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sweet dude, they are looking amazing! I'm watching the triple nova intently, hanging to get into my pack of them!


I'll get some Afghani skunk pics in the next few weeks


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 6, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> CVS pic dump
> View attachment 4211540 View attachment 4211542 View attachment 4211545


I know it doesn't mean much when u can hardly tell but the triple nova seedling in far corner is meant be the la affie and the affie directly to left black pot is actually the triple nova


----------



## boybelue (Oct 6, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @ruby that is very cool how you can put text on the photo's. Shit i can't even figure out how to put text up with each photo





ruby fruit said:


> I'm not real good with computers edit and stuff I just do the texts thru my phone photo


I've gotta be the most computer illiterate human being on the face of this earth, No shit! I'm always asking somebody how to do something. Sux! Seeing all these pics recently I'm happy i picked up what i have. I've been impressed with his Ghost OG and Irene. Noticed I didnt see the Irene on the site, actually a lot of the strains that HD carry are not on the site. Wonder if he discontinued most of those. If so id like to snatch a lot of those up before there gone.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Oct 7, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I'll get some Afghani skunk pics in the next few weeks


Sick! Look forward to seeing them man .


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 7, 2018)

Scored a pack of feminized arcata ghost for 44$ with coupon. And free shipping. 

Gonna hit one of these girls with some greenpoint dreamcatcher next run for some beans.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 7, 2018)

It's a trim fest here. My hand cramped and clawed on me last night so I had to give it a rest. 

Either way....3 of 4 LVTK's are down. Working on the last girl whose tops are destined for the jars for the wife's enjoyment. Lemon/after shave type smells on that one and very greasy. The others had good frosting...but nil to slight aromas and no grease/stiickiness to the touch and ended up in the freezer for hash. LOTS of hash. No complaints...just not quite what I thought they'd do/be/yield. I have 20-25 of these seeds left and had planned to run some inside. However...after seeing the massive/unrelenting s-t-r-e-t-c-h on all 4 of these gals....I think I will hold off. (I see the "Wreck" crosses and this plant (LVTK) reminds me of the Arcata cut we used to run 15 years ago....stretchy...and then it would pack on weight and snap the stalk. You had to tie those bitches up but good or it was a forest of broken stalks at about week 7...)

The TK#2's are notable and are turning heads. My son and his friend noticed them right off when they showed to help trim. SUPER frosty and very LOUD. When I was trimming I kept getting a feed lot kinda whiff. No fruitiness or lemon...which is damn nice cus that's about all that's out there anymore (OG,OG,OG) 

Pure Raspberry Kush. Trimmed up very nicely...VERY frosty and super stinky. *I think a lot of folks take this one too early*. She really amped it up on all fronts in the last week-10 days. Could be THE taste monster plant of the year if she cures out as i think she will. Just a sharp, biting, berry type smell that you KNOW will transfer into the taste of the smoke. It's so present there's no way it can't.

But yeah...85 days is quite the run here for outdoor plantings/any strains. In most years we would have had some problems but we lucked out with very little hail and good weather here at the finish. Unlike last year...no rot. For me the fastest CVS plants were the Triple Nova's. 

And that Hempmosa/Unknown "S-1" is turning RED. Definitely the craziest plant I've grown in a bit. She really is looking and smelling like an old lumbo but time will tell one way or another. Yup...we took her this far....so we will see if she makes us cringe or smile...

best of luck to all bringin em in.......


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 8, 2018)

2nd week of Oct, still hanging in there...been shitty weather for a bit. 
Looking to have some sun in the forecast for the next week, down in the low 40s each night.
These girls are hanging strong thus far, though the rain has em pounded down some.
Need em to kick it up a notch, this might be the last stretch of good weather.
Half and Half...gotta sweet floral scent with some musty sock thrown in there. Gonna make some beautiful oil.

This one has a real tropical look about her..  
Cookie Wreck..I cut this one about a week ago, started showing some botrytis. Over all I'm fairly pleased as it was showing a fair amount of milky trichs already. Early tester bud is potent and should be real nice after a cure.
This was about 3 weeks before the chop.. 
This one is still going strong and showing some great resistance... I didn't have her supported very well here, the rain had everything weighted down.

She looks nothing like her sister
Wish I would've put her in the GH, she has a few weeks to go. 
 
Can't say enough good about CVS, most everything I've had from Rusty has been solid.
Got the Electric Larry Land and Pure Chem 91 coming today, and who knows what freebies.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 8, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> 2nd week of Oct, still hanging in there...been shitty weather for a bit.
> Looking to have some sun in the forecast for the next week, down in the low 40s each night.
> These girls are hanging strong thus far, though the rain has em pounded down some.
> Need em to kick it up a notch, this might be the last stretch of good weather.
> ...


Wow sweet looking girls you got there. Great job!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 9, 2018)

Crap pics again. I either have something set wrong or the focus is taking a shit on this camera....but it is what it is. I'm TRIMMING....so the world has pretty much stopped on all other fronts. You know what I'm sayin'! (20 6-7ft tall ladies...I've had help with about 4 of 'em...LOL.....5 or 6 left to go) Ouch. Good thing old Pawpaw has already had carpal surgery on both wrists....heehee. 

TK#2....incredible frost on this 5 ft tall lady....and very, very chunky. The other girl was 7 ft tall and has slightly less chunk but the same frosting. These lowers will make serious hash. These tops will have serious bag appeal....not that I sell anything....but old habits are hard to break and the rough trim we did at first just didn't do these ladies the justice they deserved....so I went back in for another go to give her a chance to shine...

The last pic is the PRK. Again...lotsa frost and a serious nose. 

So glad I made the decision to drag all of these bitches inside the garage 3 days ago. 1.5" of rain and 40F for a high the last 2 days...snow line just above the house. I've only seen one small 1/2" round spot of bud rot on all of these huge buds...and that was on a 'rado Pucker OG...the same plant that had a bit last year (very dense/large colas). 

So much trim/lowers that I think I'm gonna invest in a nice rosin press and try (as an old dog) to learn a few new tricks/press some bubble and see where things go.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 9, 2018)

That's the TK#2 report I been waitin to hear. Can't wait for smoke report. I did everything you not supposed to do, to an Pure LA Affie, flower from seed, top it, rough on it, etc and halfway thru flower, its coming out of its shell too. Still a tad stretchy, but I be tying these branches up I think. Great lookin pics!


----------



## macsnax (Oct 9, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Crap pics again. I either have something set wrong or the focus is taking a shit on this camera....but it is what it is. I'm TRIMMING....so the world has pretty much stopped on all other fronts. You know what I'm sayin'! (20 6-7ft tall ladies...I've had help with about 4 of 'em...LOL.....5 or 6 left to go) Ouch. Good thing old Pawpaw has already had carpal surgery on both wrists....heehee.
> 
> TK#2....incredible frost on this 5 ft tall lady....and very, very chunky. The other girl was 7 ft tall and has slightly less chunk but the same frosting. These lowers will make serious hash. These tops will have serious bag appeal....not that I sell anything....but old habits are hard to break and the rough trim we did at first just didn't do these ladies the justice they deserved....so I went back in for another go to give her a chance to shine...
> 
> ...


Good looking stuff. And yes, I'm in snow this morning too. NOT ready for this.


----------



## bubbahaze (Oct 9, 2018)

His chem 91 skva dont look nothing like csi's or lucky dogs


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 9, 2018)

Rusty is the man. I ordered 2 packs from him, he sent an additional 2 freebie packs. 

I purchased Arcata Skunk and Electric Larry Land, he sent along Triple Nova and Cheap Thrills.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 9, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Rusty is the man. I ordered 2 packs from him, he sent an additional 2 freebie packs.
> 
> I purchased Arcata Skunk and Electric Larry Land, he sent along Triple Nova and Cheap Thrills.
> View attachment 4213073


I just made the same order today. I have the Cheap Thrills right now in late flower 2 out of 5 seem to lean toward the raspberry Kush side. One pheno did a lot of fox tailing.The other 2 look good Triange kush side i guess.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Rusty is the man. I ordered 2 packs from him, he sent an additional 2 freebie packs.
> 
> I purchased Arcata Skunk and Electric Larry Land, he sent along Triple Nova and Cheap Thrills.
> View attachment 4213073


Going back a while ago rusty gifted me cheap thrills triple nova la affie and also east coast sour diesel.
I've never seen the sour d for sale maybe he wasn't happy with it to sell


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Going back a while ago rusty gifted me cheap thrills triple nova la affie and also east coast sour diesel.
> I've never seen the sour d for sale maybe he wasn't happy with it to sell


He seems like a solid dude. I've definitely got my eye on a few more of his offerings.


A little while ago I popped a couple PRK to test out the Kratky Method of hydroponic growing. Started them late, so they're essentially 12/12 from seed outdoors. One has been flowering for a little bit now. Neither one is going to yield and internode spacing is terrible. But that was never the point, just wanted to see if the method was viable for cannabis...and it is.

Here's a quick shot, she's starting to purple up.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 9, 2018)

Boy, as funny as mine looks, the LA Affie Pure sure smells good and the stem rub. These got me a tad more excited than I previously was.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2018)

Righto guys it's coming to the time I need to work out whats going in the ground and wats going into a fabric pot for outdoors.
I have triple nova,pure la affie and lvtk to choose from in seedlings.
If u had choices of these what suits a ground grow in terms of no height restrictions and also I scrog outdoors so what is a gd strain of these 3 for topping as much as I can in veg ?


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Righto guys it's coming to the time I need to work out whats going in the ground and wats going into a fabric pot for outdoors.
> I have triple nova,pure la affie and lvtk to choose from in seedlings.
> If u had choices of these what suits a ground grow in terms of no height restrictions and also I scrog outdoors so what is a gd strain of these 3 for topping as much as I can in veg ?


How many do you do in ground? If you can do three, why not one of each? I'd bet any of them would perform well. Can't wait to see what you get going.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Righto guys it's coming to the time I need to work out whats going in the ground and wats going into a fabric pot for outdoors.
> I have triple nova,pure la affie and lvtk to choose from in seedlings.
> If u had choices of these what suits a ground grow in terms of no height restrictions and also I scrog outdoors so what is a gd strain of these 3 for topping as much as I can in veg ?


I would think that the la affie would be the shortest plants out of the three you listed.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I would think that the la affie would be the shortest plants out of the three you listed.


Thanks that's handy to know


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> How many do you do in ground? If you can do three, why not one of each? I'd bet any of them would perform well. Can't wait to see what you get going.


I'm looking at doing lemon og and og kush as well so I have a short list of 5 plants 3 for the ground and one for a fabric pot 
I change my mind every 5 mins lol
I guess I'm really trying to find out wat takes topping well out of those 3 
I am leaning towards doing the lemon og and triple nova in the ground with of kush in the fabric and lvtk in the ground at thed next location
Could gift the affie to my son that way I can see how it grows for next yr.
I can't do more than 4


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I'm looking at doing lemon og and og kush as well so I have a short list of 5 plants 3 for the ground and one for a fabric pot
> I change my mind every 5 mins lol
> I guess I'm really trying to find out wat takes topping well out of those 3
> I am leaning towards doing the lemon og and triple nova in the ground with of kush in the fabric and lvtk in the ground at thed next location
> ...


Right on. Well, whatever you decide on, hope it goes well for you.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 9, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Rusty is the man. I ordered 2 packs from him, he sent an additional 2 freebie packs.
> 
> I purchased Arcata Skunk and Electric Larry Land, he sent along Triple Nova and Cheap Thrills.
> View attachment 4213073


u got those direct from their site?


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Righto guys it's coming to the time I need to work out whats going in the ground and wats going into a fabric pot for outdoors.
> I have triple nova,pure la affie and lvtk to choose from in seedlings.
> If u had choices of these what suits a ground grow in terms of no height restrictions and also I scrog outdoors so what is a gd strain of these 3 for topping as much as I can in veg ?


If I would have had my lvtk outside the GH and not had to restrict her I'm certain she could be a 10'er. Every time I topped or cropped, she never slowed down. But then again the phenos can be all over the place.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> If I would have had my lvtk outside the GH and not had to restrict her I'm certain she could be a 10'er. Every time I topped or cropped, she never slowed down. But then again the phenos can be all over the place.


That's what I'm worried about with that one...I have a minimum yield I need too be in the smoke all year round


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> If I would have had my lvtk outside the GH and not had to restrict her I'm certain she could be a 10'er. Every time I topped or cropped, she never slowed down. But then again the phenos can be all over the place.


I've got shadecloth over my area bit it's 16 ft high
My sharksbreath with out scrog last yr would have been 12ft


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 9, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> u got those direct from their site?


Yep...nows the time 50% off plus freebies


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 9, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Rusty is the man. I ordered 2 packs from him, he sent an additional 2 freebie packs.
> 
> I purchased Arcata Skunk and Electric Larry Land, he sent along Triple Nova and Cheap Thrills.
> View attachment 4213073


Just got mine today as well, Electric Larry Land and Pure Chem 91. Rusty threw in a 7 pack of Arcata Ghost as freebies, sweet deals for sure.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 9, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I've got shadecloth over my area bit it's 16 ft high
> My sharksbreath with out scrog last yr would have been 12ft


Holy shit man I'd love to grow unrestricted, sucks living in the city.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 10, 2018)

Always followed him in the old days, sometimes couldn't afford his gear, finally could for cheap, never disappointed. New email works. Great fuckin guy, is all I can say, not skeered to hollar at ya and chat. New site looks great, new deals look good. I wish him the very best in his endeavors. Sometimes things happen and you lose faith in the old stoners and bean biz and then then folks come along that reaffirm your faith in the plant and the people doing what they do with it, and Rusty is def no chucker. Won't release things that don't pass testing, etc. Works some lines like his TW. Seems to do it the right way, albeit olefashioned.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 10, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Always followed him in the old days, sometimes couldn't afford his gear, finally could for cheap, never disappointed. New email works. Great fuckin guy, is all I can say, not skeered to hollar at ya and chat. New site looks great, new deals look good. I wish him the very best in his endeavors. Sometimes things happen and you lose faith in the old stoners and bean biz and then then folks come along that reaffirm your faith in the plant and the people doing what they do with it, and Rusty is def no chucker. Won't release things that don't pass testing, etc. Works some lines like his TW. Seems to do it the right way, albeit olefashioned.


Very well put.


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Oct 10, 2018)

My browser can't find website can you post link


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Oct 10, 2018)

Never mind


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 10, 2018)

Glad to see Rusty out on his own. It's truly the only way to fly in this game. "Partnerships" never seem to play out well over time. Somebody always gets their panties in a bind...

Sadly...I'm holding off on more "OG" type seed purchases. Gotta get some different flavors in the mix. It's getting to be that everything is damn close to the same thing. I'm "lemon'd out". I had good luck with my CVS gear this year, for sure. No real complaints....though those LVTK's were (quite) a bit more varied and lanky and wild than I expected they would be...and there was more variation in the end product than I expected. All good....and I'm sure some folks would like/be very happy with all 4 of the plants I ran....but for my taste-focused needs...only 1 out of 4 hit the mark on the taste front. Everything was very frosty though. Great hash making material. I have more seeds of all of these and will definitely be running some again in the future. Another reason for holding off on a purchase....free seeds are great but I already have more LVTK/TN/PRK/etc. than I need...I'd shit if another pack showed up....LOL.

Lookin for a great cherry strain....some spice...and maybe a citrus affair. Any FEM rec's on those fronts would be appreciated. 

Just bought a tent and am gonna set up an indoor grow for the first time in over 5 years (after 25 years of perpetual/commercial/indoor growing) this Winter. With all of the random/errant/haphazard chuckin' going on out there...it's time to start running/looking at some of this gear before it hits the BIG garden. I lucked out on the whole "S-1" thing this season...but JUST BARELY. 2 weeks later on with my pop and I woulda had a whole garden full of shit... yowsir. Kinda cool cus I got sick of the whole indoor thing (and the market thing) pushing me along for all of those years and this is the first time in 20 years I've truly felt excited about firing up the lights and going through seeds >just for me<

2 plants and the fabled/unknown "S-1" still to take down (she's fuckin RED)....but I am getting there. I first estimated "about a pound" on most of these girls but I think I could probably double that amount if truth be told. One of the LVTK's got all chopped up for hash and offered 9 - 1-gallon bags >stuffed full< of trim (chopped up bud). No leaf. >Crazy< 

I'll get a "hang" shot today....and smoke reports/dried bud shots will come in a few weeks. Fortunately...while it sucked that the season ended...the weather turned and my garage is a comfy 60F and 60-65% humidity without fussing over such things...so these gals are gonna get a major SLOW dry for the WIN. 

be safe all........


----------



## Psyphish (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm set for a few years. Speedy delivery on these seeds!


----------



## mjw42 (Oct 10, 2018)

Just got mine as well. Arcata Ghost. Very fast service. I've run some of his Pure Animal and loving' them. Stable, yummy and reasonably productive.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> u got those direct from their site?


Yessir


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 10, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Going back a while ago rusty gifted me cheap thrills triple nova la affie and also east coast sour diesel.
> I've never seen the sour d for sale maybe he wasn't happy with it to sell


I got a few ECSD x cookie wreck freebies a few years back from attitude.. got a couple that were a lot ecsd and one that was more like the cookie wrecks.. all were above average and_ decent_ yielders



mjw42 said:


> Just got mine as well. Arcata Ghost. Very fast service. I've run some of his Pure Animal and loving' them. Stable, yummy and reasonably productive.


Any freebies fr you?


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

Emailed rusty about replacements for lvtk. only 1 germed out the pack. Said yesterday he would get me replacements out today. Said cannaventure customers need to be treated above and beyond and he would make sure of it. Bc I didnt get any part of above n beyond. Which isnt his fault beans came from GPS. Well through GPS. Rusty is a good dude. Very polite and professional.


----------



## mjw42 (Oct 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I got a few ECSD x cookie wreck freebies a few years back from attitude.. got a couple that were a lot ecsd and one that was more like the cookie wrecks.. all were above average and_ decent_ yielders
> 
> 
> 
> Any freebies fr you?


Yup. He threw in some of his Pure Ghost OG's


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 10, 2018)

Glad I ordered that chem 91, already sold out! Hoping to pop them as soon as I get them. Have a single cookie wreck going atm, still small I'll take pics when things very interesting.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 10, 2018)

Just put in my order for some gorilla wreck 4 and arcata skunk. Im excited for the strains and even more excited to see what freebies I get.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 10, 2018)

You guys that got your orders pretty quick I'm guessing y'all didnt choose snail mail?


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Emailed rusty about replacements for lvtk. only 1 germed out the pack. Said yesterday he would get me replacements out today. Said cannaventure customers need to be treated above and beyond and he would make sure of it. Bc I didnt get any part of above n beyond. Which isnt his fault beans came from GPS. Well through GPS. Rusty is a good dude. Very polite and professional.


He definitely is
It's up to us to show respect back and making enough purchases to keep him motivated with the free seed side of things.
Looking forward to seeing what u can do under lights with some of his gear


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 10, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You guys that got your orders pretty quick I'm guessing y'all didnt choose snail mail?


I get mine inside 9 days and I'm in aust ....and I don't pay for express


----------



## boybelue (Oct 10, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Glad to see Rusty out on his own. It's truly the only way to fly in this game. "Partnerships" never seem to play out well over time. Somebody always gets their panties in a bind...
> 
> Sadly...I'm holding off on more "OG" type seed purchases. Gotta get some different flavors in the mix. It's getting to be that everything is damn close to the same thing. I'm "lemon'd out". I had good luck with my CVS gear this year, for sure. No real complaints....though those LVTK's were (quite) a bit more varied and lanky and wild than I expected they would be...and there was more variation in the end product than I expected. All good....and I'm sure some folks would like/be very happy with all 4 of the plants I ran....but for my taste-focused needs...only 1 out of 4 hit the mark on the taste front. Everything was very frosty though. Great hash making material. I have more seeds of all of these and will definitely be running some again in the future. Another reason for holding off on a purchase....free seeds are great but I already have more LVTK/TN/PRK/etc. than I need...I'd shit if another pack showed up....LOL.
> 
> ...


I seen a cherry cross yesterday while browsing horror seeds(not meaning to dirty up here) don't remember the breeder or exact lineage, but did have cherry AK x some newer strain , I just remember thinking that would be a good cherry taster!


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 10, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You guys that got your orders pretty quick I'm guessing y'all didnt choose snail mail?


I went with the free option, took about 4 days from shipping confirmation I think.

Are you mailing payment or using PayPal? I went the PayPal route, so that obviously speeds things up.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 10, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> He definitely is
> It's up to us to show respect back and making enough purchases to keep him motivated with the free seed side of things.
> Looking forward to seeing what u can do under lights with some of his gear


I have a clone of the lvtk that did germ. I didnt get to finish it bc it way too big. I couldn't control it. I had no idea the stretch it had. And as far I got it I had zero complaints with it other than holy fuck it got huge. 100% my fault. And was frosty AF. Jus didnt have room. Took clones and chopped her. I'll run it again. I'm gonna run with the pack hes sending me.

Edit: I believe theres pic of it in here. In veg it was down right beautiful. Huge ass leaves so I thought it was indica dom. Flower mode was sativa dom for sure lol. I vegged too long for the stretch it had for indoors. It got over 6 feet tall and I broke it over twice and was still stretching when i cut it down.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 10, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You guys that got your orders pretty quick I'm guessing y'all didnt choose snail mail?


Free shipping option, I got mine in 3 days to Or.


----------



## Psyphish (Oct 10, 2018)

My only experience growing Cannaventure seeds has been pretty bad, I've bought two packs of Gorilla Wreck #4 on different times and I've only got herms from both of them, the previous ones I actually grew to harvest because I didn't have anything to smoke. Buds had seeds and were completely uninteresting and mediocre in every way. I usually don't give second chances, but seeing pictures of the LVTK got me curious, figured the GW#4 herms must've been just bad luck. Fingers crossed lol.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 11, 2018)

Psyphish said:


> My only experience growing Cannaventure seeds has been pretty bad, I've bought two packs of Gorilla Wreck #4 on different times and I've only got herms from both of them, the previous ones I actually grew to harvest because I didn't have anything to smoke. Buds had seeds and were completely uninteresting and mediocre in every way. I usually don't give second chances, but seeing pictures of the LVTK got me curious, figured the GW#4 herms must've been just bad luck. Fingers crossed lol.


If you contact by the mentioned emails. Explain what happened. You'll be pleasantly surprised. Just sayin. Now is the time. Rusty glowing. Contact him. Use the new site. New drop coming but was told gonna have ole standby too. Sole proprietorship rocks. Seriously. Even if your dog ate your beans. Give a hollar.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 11, 2018)

Rusty emailed me back apologizing for sending me late tracking. Not that it was problem at all. But to even apologize for something so trivial. Nothing but respect. Hes got it right. And now that he has his own site. Doing it himself. I think itll fo alot better instead of going through GPS.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 11, 2018)

Making an order today through rusty. Some of the gear on his site looks amazing.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 11, 2018)

Hey @Bodyne I didnt forget you. For the one beans you asked about. I'll get them out. I've been working 7-12s 4am to 4pm and p.o. closes at freakin 4pm. And it's like 30 mins from work. I'm suppose to get off early today. So hopefully today, it not. Im off tomorrow. Finally. After 3 months off with a broken back. 7-12s about killed me. Itll my first day off since I went back.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 11, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> If you contact by the mentioned emails. Explain what happened. You'll be pleasantly surprised. Just sayin. Now is the time. Rusty glowing. Contact him. Use the new site. New drop coming but was told gonna have ole standby too. Sole proprietorship rocks. Seriously. Even if your dog ate your beans. Give a hollar.


I swear, the quote was, tell everyone bout the drop and new site, and when I mentioned the complaints of certain strains, etc. just chatting, exact words were, "If anyone is looking for my gear, The 10th Anniversary Drop with over 15 new and old seed lines in stock, tell them about my new store at CannaVentureSeeds.com All the new and old gear is there. We are doing a huge promo right now too, sign up to our email list and get a 50% OFF promo code instantly, plus FREEBIE seeds with Every order, Fems or Regs, customers choice. We started taking orders last Friday and I'm literally shocked at how many folks signed up and how many orders have been coming through, this is all WITHOUT advertising at all, I literally sent out about 30 emails, that's it. Its insane. But we are definitely taking care of our customers, above and beyond what most seed stores do. I say it a lot. I support my customers 100% No Matter What. If their dog ate the seeds, Ill send new ones. If they had to chop early for security risk, Ill send new ones. For any reason." How many times you see that shit? Dude got it goin on, made a friend for life with me, even if can't afford sometimes.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 11, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I swear, the quote was, tell everyone bout the drop and new site, and when I mentioned the complaints of certain strains, etc. just chatting, exact words were, "If anyone is looking for my gear, The 10th Anniversary Drop with over 15 new and old seed lines in stock, tell them about my new store at CannaVentureSeeds.com All the new and old gear is there. We are doing a huge promo right now too, sign up to our email list and get a 50% OFF promo code instantly, plus FREEBIE seeds with Every order, Fems or Regs, customers choice. We started taking orders last Friday and I'm literally shocked at how many folks signed up and how many orders have been coming through, this is all WITHOUT advertising at all, I literally sent out about 30 emails, that's it. Its insane. But we are definitely taking care of our customers, above and beyond what most seed stores do. I say it a lot. I support my customers 100% No Matter What. If their dog ate the seeds, Ill send new ones. If they had to chop early for security risk, Ill send new ones. For any reason." How many times you see that shit? Dude got it goin on, made a friend for life with me, even if can't afford sometimes.


That's awesome.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2018)

FYI coupon codes 'rollitup' and 'insta' don't work anymore. 

I'm really not liking these changes...


----------



## boybelue (Oct 11, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I went with the free option, took about 4 days from shipping confirmation I think.
> 
> Are you mailing payment or using PayPal? I went the PayPal route, so that obviously speeds things up.


Nah I didn't , but I think I'm gonna start , ive used PP a couple times before but it was the only way at that time. I was a little skeered at first but not anymore. I've sent cash so many times w/100% success. Rather go w/fastest option!


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> FYI coupon codes 'rollitup' and 'insta' don't work anymore.
> 
> I'm really not liking these changes...


Aiming for the GPS thread bud?


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 11, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> It's a trim fest here. My hand cramped and clawed on me last night so I had to give it a rest.
> 
> Either way....3 of 4 LVTK's are down. Working on the last girl whose tops are destined for the jars for the wife's enjoyment. Lemon/after shave type smells on that one and very greasy. The others had good frosting...but nil to slight aromas and no grease/stiickiness to the touch and ended up in the freezer for hash. LOTS of hash. No complaints...just not quite what I thought they'd do/be/yield. I have 20-25 of these seeds left and had planned to run some inside. However...after seeing the massive/unrelenting s-t-r-e-t-c-h on all 4 of these gals....I think I will hold off. (I see the "Wreck" crosses and this plant (LVTK) reminds me of the Arcata cut we used to run 15 years ago....stretchy...and then it would pack on weight and snap the stalk. You had to tie those bitches up but good or it was a forest of broken stalks at about week 7...)
> 
> ...


My PRK is the best smelling in my garden. Under 2 ft. Bred a branch with it's twin/male. Glad I did. Will be nice to look a little "deeper" into the PRK's kin for keepers.
Getting ready to drop ELL and Cheap Thrills.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 11, 2018)

My LVTK replacement pack should be here saturday. Stoked. I bet I dont veg them for 2 months this time lol.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Rusty emailed me back apologizing for sending me late tracking. Not that it was problem at all. But to even apologize for something so trivial. Nothing but respect. Hes got it right. And now that he has his own site. Doing it himself. I think itll fo alot better instead of going through GPS.


You can see how solid Rusty is by most of the comments made here. I can see he is sincere with all of his statements and consistent actions. Hell I thought I was something because he was instigated many emails to me and a couple calls from his personal phone. Nope treats everyone that way...best customer service ever. Have to agree with @Bodyne got a friend for life. And his gear speaks for itself...got a Cookie Wreck and a Half and Half outside in the elements in NW Oregon with no issues...very rare for me.
CW 
Deep inside the purple plant.. 
For all you ol timers, this pic makes me wanna play my old Deep Purple Machine Head 8 track tape..


H&H...took a tester bud and albeit early. Smells like stale pancake syrup with black pepper. Got a crazy kinda high I've never had, feeling light, kinda floaty and my legs felt slow to move. But had this happy trippy sativa buzz goin on at the same time, different but I really enjoyed it.
Gonna make some killer RSO too. 

This is gonna be one of my most productive healthy crops yet and I have to give credit to CVS and GPS as well.
I've got enough GPS gear to last me, so it's time to focus on something more promising and support a great guy with awesome genetics...thx Rusty.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 11, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> You can see how solid Rusty is by most of the comments made here. I can see he is sincere with all of his statements and consistent actions. Hell I thought I was something because he was instigated many emails to me and a couple calls from his personal phone. Nope treats everyone that way...best customer service ever. Have to agree with @Bodyne got a friend for life. And his gear speaks for itself...got a Cookie Wreck and a Half and Half outside in the elements in NW Oregon with no issues...very rare for me.
> CWView attachment 4213998
> Deep inside the purple plant..View attachment 4214001
> For all you ol timers, this pic makes me wanna play my old Deep Purple Machine Head 8 track tape..
> ...


Damn that is gorgeous. That first pic is stunning man. Overall bud pic is great. But the angle the pic is taken at jus makes it look that much nicer. Beautiful color. I wish I could run outside. Not really but I do. If I could I'd be way in over my head. I'd have my entire back yard lined up like corn. Lol. I can barely take care of what I have now. I could only imagine.

Edit: I'm a sucker for reds and blacks in cannabis. Again beautiful man.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 11, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> You can see how solid Rusty is by most of the comments made here. I can see he is sincere with all of his statements and consistent actions. Hell I thought I was something because he was instigated many emails to me and a couple calls from his personal phone. Nope treats everyone that way...best customer service ever. Have to agree with @Bodyne got a friend for life. And his gear speaks for itself...got a Cookie Wreck and a Half and Half outside in the elements in NW Oregon with no issues...very rare for me.
> CWView attachment 4213998
> Deep inside the purple plant..View attachment 4214001
> For all you ol timers, this pic makes me wanna play my old Deep Purple Machine Head 8 track tape..
> ...


Deep Purple you say?


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 11, 2018)

Deep purple is the shit. 




On another note i got my chem 91's within 5 days of ordering, cheap thrills for freebies. Germinating as we speak.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Damn that is gorgeous. That first pic is stunning man. Overall bud pic is great. But the angle the pic is taken at jus makes it look that much nicer. Beautiful color. I wish I could run outside. Not really but I do. If I could I'd be way in over my head. I'd have my entire back yard lined up like corn. Lol. I can barely take care of what I have now. I could only imagine.
> 
> Edit: I'm a sucker for reds and blacks in cannabis. Again beautiful man.


Thx man I appreciate that, I like taking pics. I'm in over my head every year with the outdoor. I say I'm gonna cut back every season, as I sit for days on end inspecting and trimming with my fucked up neck and wrists. I'm a gardener at heart and love growing big everything, tomatoes, squash, peppers etc. I filled 3 grocery sacks completely full from 6 jalepeno plants this year and they're still going strong. My goal is always a maximum harvest, but it's getting to be to much for my aging body with the pot. Now that I'm an "indoor" grower, even with only a 2x4 tent I'm realizing I can realistically produce a couple lbs a year. Coupled with the GH I'll be set, and won't miss the stress involved with growing in the elements and worrying about pos thieves.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Aiming for the GPS thread bud?


lol -- my bad.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 11, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Deep Purple you say?


I so remember that album, bought it at the PX when I was stationed in Germany. Think it came out early summer of 73. Everybody over there had a decent stereo and I was no exception, wore that fukin dbl album right out. Smokin hash, drinkin local lager beer and eating mandrax...crazy times.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 11, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I so remember that album, bought it at the PX when I was stationed in Germany. Think it came out early summer of 73. Everybody over there had a decent stereo and I was no exception, wore that fukin dbl album right out. Smokin hash, drinkin local lager beer and eating mandrax...crazy times.


I got a buddy that was stationed in Germany, he always talks about the hash and names em all off, cool ass dude!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Damn that is gorgeous. That first pic is stunning man. Overall bud pic is great. But the angle the pic is taken at jus makes it look that much nicer. Beautiful color. I wish I could run outside. Not really but I do. If I could I'd be way in over my head. I'd have my entire back yard lined up like corn. Lol. I can barely take care of what I have now. I could only imagine.
> 
> Edit: I'm a sucker for reds and blacks in cannabis. Again beautiful man.


Could you imagine pheno hunting through a few acres planted in rows just like corn. That would be awesome!


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 11, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I so remember that album, bought it at the PX when I was stationed in Germany. Think it came out early summer of 73. Everybody over there had a decent stereo and I was no exception, wore that fukin dbl album right out. Smokin hash, drinkin local lager beer and eating mandrax...crazy times.


Nice. The best lineup of Deep Purple was way before my time, but Machinehead is one of my all time favorite albums.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 11, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Thx man I appreciate that, I like taking pics. I'm in over my head every year with the outdoor. I say I'm gonna cut back every season, as I sit for days on end inspecting and trimming with my fucked up neck and wrists. I'm a gardener at heart and love growing big everything, tomatoes, squash, peppers etc. I filled 3 grocery sacks completely full from 6 jalepeno plants this year and they're still going strong. My goal is always a maximum harvest, but it's getting to be to much for my aging body with the pot. Now that I'm an "indoor" grower, even with only a 2x4 tent I'm realizing I can realistically produce a couple lbs a year. Coupled with the GH I'll be set, and won't miss the stress involved with growing in the elements and worrying about pos thieves.


We do flowers, shrubs, and trees here. Outside. We have weeping Willie's everywhere. Once I showed my son whose 6 that you could take a piece of it put in a glass of water and it will root very fast. And you can plant it. He went to town. Started with one weeping willow. Now we have 14 lol.

Edit: bahahaha I jus seen that said Willie's hahaha and not willows. Lmfao


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> You can see how solid Rusty is by most of the comments made here. I can see he is sincere with all of his statements and consistent actions. Hell I thought I was something because he was instigated many emails to me and a couple calls from his personal phone. Nope treats everyone that way...best customer service ever. Have to agree with @Bodyne got a friend for life. And his gear speaks for itself...got a Cookie Wreck and a Half and Half outside in the elements in NW Oregon with no issues...very rare for me.
> CWView attachment 4213998
> Deep inside the purple plant..View attachment 4214001
> For all you ol timers, this pic makes me wanna play my old Deep Purple Machine Head 8 track tape..
> ...


Well said 
I thought I was the one with 4 emails in 2 hrs lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 11, 2018)

Acata ghost on the way


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 11, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> You can see how solid Rusty is by most of the comments made here. I can see he is sincere with all of his statements and consistent actions. Hell I thought I was something because he was instigated many emails to me and a couple calls from his personal phone. Nope treats everyone that way...best customer service ever. Have to agree with @Bodyne got a friend for life. And his gear speaks for itself...got a Cookie Wreck and a Half and Half outside in the elements in NW Oregon with no issues...very rare for me.
> CWView attachment 4213998
> Deep inside the purple plant..View attachment 4214001
> For all you ol timers, this pic makes me wanna play my old Deep Purple Machine Head 8 track tape..
> ...


You got that outside stuff dialed in my man. BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 11, 2018)

dubekoms said:


> Deep purple is the shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I hope I get some cheap thrills as a freebie. Anyone getting more than 5 fem seeds ?


----------



## sdd420 (Oct 11, 2018)

Ordered pure kush btw


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 11, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Man I hope I get some cheap thrills as a freebie. Anyone getting more than 5 fem seeds ?


I had a pack with 6 and one with 7. My PRK that I bought through Greenpoint months ago had 6 also. It's a crap shoot on how many you get with CVS.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Oct 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> My LVTK replacement pack should be here saturday. Stoked. I bet I dont veg them for 2 months this time lol.


I have 7 foot Cannaventure ghosts, relentless handband x fire og crosses and straight OGK cuts and crosses right now I was forced to veg for 2 1/2 ;\ this shit is ridiculous and I topped them at 40~ inches then immediately flipped same day. Sucks to have to do something you know you shouldn't and then have to butcher your plants.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 11, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I have 7 foot Cannaventure ghosts, relentless handband x fire og crosses and straight OGK cuts and crosses right now I was forced to veg for 2 1/2 ;\ this shit is ridiculous and I topped them at 40~ inches then immediately flipped same day. Sucks to have to do something you know you shouldn't and then have to butcher your plants.


Yeah the pheno I had going was beautiful. And only in a 5gal radicle bag. It nvr even crossed my mind about the stretch. It was without a doubt my fault. I def didnt research it like I normally do. I vegged jis short of 8 weeks. Flipped she was like 2 ft yall maybe 30". When the stretch started she grew 11" the first go. Then almost 8 inches every day for the next 2 weeks. I literally broke the main over. And it grew out another 2 foot. And I broke it over again. And it still grew into my light. I have 6 foot 1" and the break I did. She was grown between the light frames 3 inches. I had no choice but to chop her. I nvr wouldve been able to finish it. I had 3 other in with it. All in a 2x4 tent. But in veg she looked legit indi dom. And when flower hit she went str8 sati. But if grown right she will be a frosty keeper I believe. Bc in the 35ish days I flowered her she was super frosty and lemon sponge cake scented. I took a few clones and chopped her. They revegged. Jus cut 2 clones to root to run with a few of the other thatll b here Saturday. Gonna do a few of them right into 12/12 with the clones. I've had luck making some decent weight outta 1gal transplanters. For me in a 2x4 tent that is. Roughly averaging 400-500 watts of led depending on the plants. And getting just under a pound from 3 to 4 plants if they are good yielding strains. I could probably go up to 650 and use netting get way over 1.5 grams per watt. Which isnt bad for having under 400 bucks in my entire setup.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 11, 2018)

I chopped my big 'half & half' today. 
Yield wasn't great but that was expected, given the lack of sunlight the last few weeks. 

I probably waited a few days too long because it was starting to feel "wilty" even though it didn't need water. 
It still looked fine. 

Lost quite a few bud tips to rot, which is odd. 
The other plants had a few spots of rot here and there that had to be amputated, but it usually wasn't on the tips. 

Only 1 budworm. 
Very little PM. 

Overall I'm happy with the strain and am anxious to try it.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> We do flowers, shrubs, and trees here. Outside. We have weeping Willie's everywhere. Once I showed my son whose 6 that you could take a piece of it put in a glass of water and it will root very fast. And you can plant it. He went to town. Started with one weeping willow. Now we have 14 lol.
> 
> Edit: bahahaha I jus seen that said Willie's hahaha and not willows. Lmfao


That's the way to do it, start em young. I was very close to my grandparents and spent a lot of time helping in the garden. They were doing organic before organic was cool, huge compost piles and chicken shit. I learned from the best.
Do you use any of your willow as a rooting hormone?


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 11, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> You got that outside stuff dialed in my man. BEAUTIFUL.


Thanks man..I love growing


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 11, 2018)

Just smoking on a littl lvtk, still a little moist but its a fuking punch in the face! All og no lemon but I love it so far. I could see running a whole room of this and not getting burnt out.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 12, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> That's the way to do it, start em young. I was very close to my grandparents and spent a lot of time helping in the garden. They were doing organic before organic was cool, huge compost piles and chicken shit. I learned from the best.
> Do you use any of your willow as a rooting hormone?


Yeah I make willow water. Lol that was the main reason we planted the first one on our property. I use it when I root cuts. And I also use it for babies that jus pop through the soil. They seem to grow roots alot faster than with plain water or megacrop mixed water. I usually use the willow water for the first two weeks. Then start using megacrop.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just smoking on a littl lvtk, still a little moist but its a fuking punch in the face! All og no lemon but I love it so far. I could see running a whole room of this and not getting burnt out.


That's what I'm hoping for. I have a really nice original 1995 OG Kush cut that i found from gifted beans. But it's all lemon n no gas. But will make you stupid. The ol lady said she didnt like the buzz from it. All head. No body. She said it's like a headband buzz. All behind the eyes. She said it feels like my eyes are trying to pop outta my head. 

It yielded great. Better than any other OG I've run. And being 23 years old. Its OG Kush. Not some watered down bullshit. Outta 7 beans I got 2 females. The front one is my keeper. They didnt stretch and get lanky like a typical OG. I think that's why I like it so much. You can see the size difference between the front one and back one. 

Heres my cut of '95 OGK

And I chucked it with some Durban poison pollen from a male I have. Popped two beans from it. This is the female I found from it.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2018)

sdd420 said:


> Ordered pure kush btw


I was really really hard on mine, din't grow it normal off the bat, and its a couple weeks out, tried a tester bud as im out, lol. and I really like it even early. Now I see said the blind man. JMHO without finishing, etc. but hidden gem there. I see why some say what they do per the connection to bubba and la conf. And I had some one time called Black Indica, or Black Afghan, same super creamy sweet face down in some super rich loamy forest dirt fresh. Glad I picked the palest smallest two beans of the pack, Im settin the rest back. If I had seen his 91skund fems, I'd have made a loan from a friend.lol Also curious of the new Lemon Crash, interesting mix.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 12, 2018)

Not only did I get replacements for the LVTK. But I got an extra pack of arcata ghost for free. And an extra sticker. And an apology. And it came a day early. That right there is how you make a successful seed company. Theres several "greeders" breeders that could take a page out of Rustys play book. Time to get some beans in some aqua....


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> That's the way to do it, start em young. I was very close to my grandparents and spent a lot of time helping in the garden. They were doing organic before organic was cool, huge compost piles and chicken shit. I learned from the best.
> Do you use any of your willow as a rooting hormone?


That's gd to hear I'm using aged chicken manure for outdoor this yr


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Not only did I get replacements for the LVTK. But I got an extra pack of arcata ghost for free. And an extra sticker. And an apology. And it came a day early. That right there is how you make a successful seed company. Theres several "greeders" breeders that could take a page out of Rustys play book. Time to get some beans in some aqua....
> View attachment 4214424


And the acata is one if rustys favourites it's got everything....that's why you would have got that freebie cos every seed is a winner with that strain


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 12, 2018)

wait till the Arcata TW comes out in a few months, f3's I think. Tested.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 12, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Not only did I get replacements for the LVTK. But I got an extra pack of arcata ghost for free. And an extra sticker. And an apology. And it came a day early. That right there is how you make a successful seed company. Theres several "greeders" breeders that could take a page out of Rustys play book. Time to get some beans in some aqua....
> View attachment 4214424


Brooo that's badass. Mine come in today and I'm at work right now so I'm excited to get home in a few hours


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 12, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Brooo that's badass. Mine come in today and I'm at work right now so I'm excited to get home in a few hours


Rusty is a good dude. Plain n simple.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 12, 2018)

Took a few cuts from my OD plants just before flower/Mid-July for friends...one of whom wussed out on doing a garden altogether. These all finished less than 24" but frosted up well...

TK#2 Just a stinky, frosty little girl. Nice and dense. Hopin this is the Sister Morphine pheno with the knockout punch.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 12, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Took a few cuts from my OD plants just before flower/Mid-July for friends...one of whom wussed out on doing a garden altogether. These all finished less than 24" but frosted up well...
> 
> TK#2 Just a stinky, frosty little girl. Nice and dense. Hopin this is the Sister Morphine pheno with the knockout punch.
> 
> View attachment 4214677


I saw your other post in the Rado thread and gotta say that's sum of th finest OD Ive seen man


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 12, 2018)

I fell way behind in this thread, but a quick scan shows reports of Rusty generously and quickly responding to problems. I posted in GPS thread, but should also go in here. The guy took good care of my PRK complaints, even though I urged him _not _to be over generous. Seems like the kind of guy you can feel good about supporting.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I fell way behind in this thread, but a quick scan shows reports of Rusty generously and quickly responding to problems. I posted in GPS thread, but should also go in here. The guy took good care of my PRK complaints, even though I urged him _not _to be over generous. Seems like the kind of guy you can feel good about supporting.


Do you see yourself running the replacement PRK to see if you get different results?

I have a couple little ones currently flowering outdoors, they look to be on track to yield about 1/8 each , but hot damn are they getting prettier by the day.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 12, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Do you see yourself running the replacement PRK to see if you get different results?
> 
> I have a couple little ones currently flowering outdoors, they look to be on track to yield about 1/8 each , but hot damn are they getting prettier by the day.


The one I ran to finish gave up 4 top quality joints. I'll definitely run some as soon as I get a chance. It's one I really wanted based on the description. Still do.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 12, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> The one I ran to finish gave up 4 top quality joints. I'll definitely run some as soon as I get a chance. It's one I really wanted based on the description. Still do.


Cool. Looking forward to seeing how the new seeds do for you.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> wait till the Arcata TW comes out in a few months, f3's I think. Tested.


Awesome


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 12, 2018)

Let's just make sure it's a problem worth reporting to rusty and not take him for a ride n use him.
The guy is doing the right thing so it's up to us to support him


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 13, 2018)

Man we've been having some great weather for mid Oct. Perfect conditions for hanging pot, which is rare here.
Been a 2 week hang for CW #1, been deconstructing buds and hand plucking some of the leaves. Potent stuff, no ceiling it will eventually wreck you. 
Getting ready for the jars, here's a pic....smells like hash


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 13, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Let's just make sure it's a problem worth reporting to rusty and not take him for a ride n use him.
> The guy is doing the right thing so it's up to us to support him


He doesn't seem like he doesn't recognize whatsup, give him a lil credit, lol he got a new place and rockin hard, he tests his gear pretty good, I think he even knows which batch is bad as previously mentioned and is replacing with diff batch, etc. But I get what you are saying, keep the karma true blue.

ps hidden gem his pure la affie, just sayn. One of the cheaper ones if you can find it.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> He doesn't seem like he doesn't recognize whatsup, give him a lil credit, lol he got a new place and rockin hard, he tests his gear pretty good, I think he even knows which batch is bad as previously mentioned and is replacing with diff batch, etc. But I get what you are saying, keep the karma true blue.
> 
> ps hidden gem his pure la affie, just sayn. One of the cheaper ones if you can find it.


I've got a couple affies now outdoors here in aust we can veg from now till mid january.
Affie be ok in the hot outdoors ?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 13, 2018)

CV Gear (8 weeks) Ghost OG, Cheap Thrills,Albert super tramp. I will try to get some individual shots tomorrow. Looks like most will go 9 weeks and longer on the Albert.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 13, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> CV Gear (8 weeks) Ghost OG, Cheap Thrills,Albert super tramp. I will try to get some individual shots tomorrow. Looks like most will go 9 weeks and longer on the Albert.View attachment 4214983


How long do you veg them? Or do u go 12/12 from seed?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 13, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> How long do you veg them? Or do u go 12/12 from seed?


I start seeds in solo cups for about 2 weeks then top them and up pot to 1 gal. Then veged for 1 week. I up pot to 2 gal cloth pot 1 week into flowing. They were 6 to 8" when i flipped. Some went to over 30".


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 13, 2018)

Damn I love how short they are. How much do u usually yield per plant. I know it varies depending on strain and other things.. I have a small closet and I'm trying to maximize my space


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 13, 2018)

Very nice. CC. Just what I needed to see. I've been absent from the indoor gig for over 5 years now...but I just received my tent yesterday so am excited to get something up and running ASAP. I have a bevy of old equipment on hand...so am cleaning up stuff and trying to decide how to proceed this time out w/ lighting/medium/etc. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 13, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I've got a couple affies now outdoors here in aust we can veg from now till mid january.
> Affie be ok in the hot outdoors ?


I know you didn't quote me, but I thought I would chime in. I have one la affie that is in the greenhouse, it's seen highs of 120+ f, and this morning it's a brisk 27f. It seems to be hanging in there just fine. I'm not sure if it's going to make the finish line, it still has at least 5 weeks to go and winter is trying to set in. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 13, 2018)

I love the tomato cages, I can't upgrade to the two gallon due to size, but Im itchin to use em, I got some smaller ones for the maters this year. Those plants are beautiful.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 13, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Damn I love how short they are. How much do u usually yield per plant. I know it varies depending on strain and other things.. I have a small closet and I'm trying to maximize my space


1 to 3 zips per plant


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 13, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Damn I love how short they are. How much do u usually yield per plant. I know it varies depending on strain and other things.. I have a small closet and I'm trying to maximize my space


My space is 3x5 I can run 12 plants comfortably have 13 in there now


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks for the added info, CC. I'm liking your set up. Hydroton/perlite in 2 gals? Hmmm. I haven't stepped on those clay balls for years. LOL. What lights are you running? That's a damn nice 3 x 5 space......wow.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 13, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> My space is 3x5 I can run 12 plants comfortably have 13 in there now


I have a 2x3 so it's kinda small. I usually do 2 to 3 plants in 5 gal bubble buckets. I'll avenge about 2 to 3.5 zips per plant. You have a nice setup and the plants are amazing bro. Good job


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 13, 2018)

Breakfast of champions. Junge Cake, GG4, and sour apple.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 13, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Thanks for the added info, CC. I'm liking your set up. Hydroton/perlite in 2 gals? Hmmm. I haven't stepped on those clay balls for years. LOL. What lights are you running? That's a damn nice 3 x 5 space......wow.


I run coco perilite mix. Hydroton used as mulch.600 hps. Got to love when you step on one of those barefooted


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 13, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Got to love when you step on one of those barefooted


Where does that rate on a scale from 1 to Lego?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 13, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Where does that rate on a scale from 1 to Lego?


Man them lego's are deadly


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I know you didn't quote me, but I thought I would chime in. I have one la affie that is in the greenhouse, it's seen highs of 120+ f, and this morning it's a brisk 27f. It seems to be hanging in there just fine. I'm not sure if it's going to make the finish line, it still has at least 5 weeks to go and winter is trying to set in. I'll post pics soon.


Cheers mate...is it a decent size plant I really need to know if u can get a decent yield of it via plant size etc.....
We can veg for 3.5 months and flower as long as it takes no winter frost to worry about


----------



## macsnax (Oct 13, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Cheers mate...is it a decent size plant I really need to know if u can get a decent yield of it via plant size etc.....
> We can veg for 3.5 months and flower as long as it takes no winter frost to worry about


No it's just a lil guy, 12/12 from seed. I'll try and get you some pics by tomorrow. The cold weather here is causing the calyx's on the affie and two Albert supertamp's to purple up.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 13, 2018)

macsnax said:


> No it's just a lil guy, 12/12 from seed. I'll try and get you some pics by tomorrow. The cold weather here is causing the calyx's on the affie and two Albert supertamp's to purple up.


Looking forward to the Albert pictures . Mine are at 8 weeks now(inside) and i think they will go another 2 weeks. They are getting pretty greasy


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 13, 2018)

So I took advantage of the 50% off offer from cannaventure. I bought the Arcata ghost. Well my package came in yesterday and to my pleasant surprise there was a pack of feminized cheap thrills in there as well. So I got 2 packs of excellent feminized seeds for 45$. Big thumbs up to cannaventure. Awesome.


----------



## See green (Oct 13, 2018)

Outdoor grown PRK one plant in 15 gallon fabric pot. She gave me about 8 zips. Really nice bud. Before and after trim.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 13, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I so remember that album, bought it at the PX when I was stationed in Germany. Think it came out early summer of 73. Everybody over there had a decent stereo and I was no exception, wore that fukin dbl album right out. Smokin hash, drinkin local lager beer and eating mandrax...crazy times.


My buddy I was telling you about that was stationed in Germany just left, one of coolest guys you could ever meet. He said there was a park in Frankfurt called shit park, said guys would be standing in line selling hash ( chockin red, trippin green, bubblegum black, lebanese blond and vials of hash oil, etc..) and they would hand it to you to try and if you wanted some you would go to the middle of the park , said it was a big park, to make your buy so if you seen somebody coming you would have a chance to run. He said they called it chockin red cause you would chock, trippen green cause you would trip! I said did the bubblegum taste like bubblegum, he said nope it looked like black bubblegum and when you smoked it would put ye lights out and all you would see is black!! Lol cool dude!


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 13, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> So I took advantage of the 50% off offer from cannaventure. I bought the Arcata ghost. Well my package came in yesterday and to my pleasant surprise there was a pack of feminized cheap thrills in there as well. So I got 2 packs of excellent feminized seeds for 45$. Big thumbs up to cannaventure. Awesome.


Same here. I got my package today. I bought gorilla wreck and arcata skunk and got cheap thrills for freebies


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 13, 2018)

I got another package from Rusty today too. Couldn't resist ordering another couple packs. 

Purchased Arcata Ghost and Pure Affie. The freebie was Lemon Crash.

With the way I want to run my outdoor next year, fem seeds make a lot more sense to me. Sexing isn't a big deal, but with the timeframe I'll be working with, it'll be an inconvenience I'd rather avoid. Looking forward to next season.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 13, 2018)

See green said:


> Outdoor grown PRK one plant in 15 gallon fabric pot. She gave me about 8 zips. Really nice bud. Before and after trim.View attachment 4215314 View attachment 4215315


What does she smell like? Smoke report coming I hope. I think that is the best looking prk buds I've seen yet.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 13, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I got another pack from Rusty today too. Couldn't resist ordering another couple packs.
> 
> Purchased Arcata Ghost and Pure Affie. The freebie was Lemon Crash.
> 
> With the way I want to run my outdoor next year, fem seeds make a lot more sense to me. Sexing isn't a big deal, but with the timeframe I'll be working with, it'll be an inconvenience I'd rather avoid. Looking forward to next season.


I think I might do the same and pick up 2 more packs next payday. I want electric Larry and lemon crash


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 13, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> I think I might do the same and pick up 2 more packs next payday. I want electric Larry and lemon crash


Hell yeah. May as well get while the gettin is good. Who knows how long the 50% code will be good for...


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Hell yeah. May as well get while the gettin is good. Who knows how long the 50% code will be good for...


I'm thinking the same even tho I have a pack of one of each of 6 different strains...
I'm going indoor after a long time since I was doing hydro many moons ago lol
So i really want lemon crash and the ghost og 
2 runs indoor and an outdoor full season seems gd to me


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 13, 2018)

Got Arcata Ghost, Supertramp and cheap thrills on the way. I wanna make sure everybody else supports what Rusty's doing here! Literally can't beat the price for what you're getting


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 13, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Got Arcata Ghost, Supertramp and cheap thrills on the way. I wanna make sure everybody else supports what Rusty's doing here! Literally can't beat the price for what you're getting


That's right..and at the moment with the 50% off it basically but one get one free with the freebies being thrown ..
It's different in the way attitude seeds for example do it.
You get shit free seeds that u most likely eouldntt run.
But with rustys it's all stuff we would give a try


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 14, 2018)

CV Ghost OG at 8 weeks. All 5 pheno's are pretty uniform. Looks like they will go 9 weeks.Fairly heavy feeder's. Sorry i cant help with the smells.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 14, 2018)

Next up CV Cheap Thrills 8 weeks. looks like this one will go 9 weeks. Heavy feeder as well. This has 2 distinctive pheno's the last couple of pictures show the raspberry kush pheno. Even i can smell the Raspberry kush learners very sweet


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 14, 2018)

Finally 3 Albert super tramp. I thinking this one might go 10 weeks


----------



## See green (Oct 14, 2018)

macsnax said:


> What does she smell like? Smoke report coming I hope. I think that is the best looking prk buds I've seen yet.


Thanks. The smell now when I open the jar is like berry muffins or blueberry donuts,very sweet, fruity smells. I haven't had a chance to do a good smoke session yet, but I will report back soon.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 14, 2018)

boybelue said:


> My buddy I was telling you about that was stationed in Germany just left, one of coolest guys you could ever meet. He said there was a park in Frankfurt called shit park, said guys would be standing in line selling hash ( chockin red, trippin green, bubblegum black, lebanese blond and vials of hash oil, etc..) and they would hand it to you to try and if you wanted some you would go to the middle of the park , said it was a big park, to make your buy so if you seen somebody coming you would have a chance to run. He said they called it chockin red cause you would chock, trippen green cause you would trip! I said did the bubblegum taste like bubblegum, he said nope it looked like black bubblegum and when you smoked it would put ye lights out and all you would see is black!! Lol cool dude!


Thanks man...you really brought back some old memories.
That's really cool to hear, been 45 years since I was there. Didn't have much for names back then other than color and origin. My buddy and I had a killer connection in Wiesbaden, some generals kid literally slinging hash from a boxcar. $800 to $1000 per kilo, blondes and reds on the lower end blacks on top. The best hash was stored and cured for many years and were always black slabs. The red was rough to smoke it was basically fresh pressed and not cured, it would fuck you up though. Shit park was there when I was there too, we never bothered with it.
Damn we smoked a lot of hash back then. My ex wife and I lived lived off base so we had the guys over often to party. Put 40 grams of what we considered low grade blonde into a double brownie mix. After a few hours we're all knowing this was a mistake, we were all so fucked up, rivaled any narcotic I had ever taken.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 14, 2018)

Ah...memories. Some of that black definitely made it's way Stateside. I roomed with a guy who had some great connections in the Summer '80. I won't speak of some of those connections...LOL...but there was a hash connection in there that blew my mind. After a nice sesh of the black...my friend and I were asked to go help move some "furniture". We ended up in an underground storage place that was once an old limestone quarry...now full of big, metal garage doors. When the guy opened the garage door.....the lovely smell of hash just whafted out. 

In the middle of the space was a blue tarp draped over...um...what we soon learned....was 2 pallets full of black hash. 900 pounds of black hash...all in white cheesecloth bags with drawstring tops.

Needless to say....we had access to...and shared a bit of hash that Summer with everyone we knew. Such good times......


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 14, 2018)

Had to snag a pack of the Arcata ghost cross. I almost went with the Arcata skunk but decided to go for the ghost instead. Figured I'd give him some business since I've only bought his packs through other vendors previously.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Had to snag a pack of the Arcata ghost cross. I almost went with the Arcata skunk but decided to go for the ghost instead. Figured I'd give him some business since I've only bought his packs through other vendors previously.


Thats the one I brought last week.
Rusty did say I email after I brought it and left a message that the acata ghost and the Albert super tramp are the two strains that pretty much top shelf and his best.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 15, 2018)

Cut an early tester bud of Half and Half, took a couple big bong hits first thing this morning to get a feel.
Definitely a light sativa buzz with a feel good body high, never had anything quite like it. Really anxious to get this one tested for CBD levels.  
....Gooey


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 15, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Ah...memories. Some of that black definitely made it's way Stateside. I roomed with a guy who had some great connections in the Summer '80. I won't speak of some of those connections...LOL...but there was a hash connection in there that blew my mind. After a nice sesh of the black...my friend and I were asked to go help move some "furniture". We ended up in an underground storage place that was once an old limestone quarry...now full of big, metal garage doors. When the guy opened the garage door.....the lovely smell of hash just whafted out.d
> 
> In the middle of the space was a blue tarp draped over...um...what we soon learned....was 2 pallets full of black hash. 900 pounds of black hash...all in white cheesecloth bags with drawstring tops.
> 
> Needless to say....we had access to...and shared a bit of hash that Summer with everyone we knew. Such good times......


I thought your post in the green point thread was the best post i have seen on that thread in a while. Did you delete it i cant find it now? I have to stop viewing that thread ( bad vibes)


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 15, 2018)

Maybe Post 30804? I dunno....I try not to say anything...and I delete a lot of what I write before it gets sent cus I (should) know better....but fuck me...you know how us old fucks are...

Likewise..i keep seeing your grow in my head as I set up my tent and start to plan where I want to go with this. Best closet grow I've seen in a bit...hands down. Chunky fuckin shit. 

I'm seeing some tails this AM....so off we go. There's some CVS in there to keep it on topic a bit... like that ever happens...LOL.

lemme see if I can go and fuck up some more pics for you folks. This stuff is drying up real nice....

be safe out there


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 15, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Maybe Post 30804? I dunno....I try not to say anything...and I delete a lot of what I write before it gets sent cus I (should) know better....but fuck me...you know how us old fucks are...
> 
> Likewise..i keep seeing your grow in my head as I set up my tent and start to plan where I want to go with this. Best closet grow I've seen in a bit...hands down. Chunky fuckin shit.
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing your set up when you get there. I personally think my success on this run was due to one major item(light mover). Some of those cola's are 6" from the HPS light.I have yet to see a leave temp over 81 degrees


----------



## macsnax (Oct 15, 2018)

Game over, 14°f this morning. 2 Albert super tramp and 1 la affie. Those leaves are so frozen you can break them like glass. Sad part is the weather is going to warm back up and they could of finished if it wasn't for last night. 
I tried stacking empty pots around to help protect them and covered them with a 55 gallon trash can. No such luck.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 15, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Game over, 14°f this morning. 2 Albert super tramp and 1 la affie. Those leaves are so frozen you can break them like glass. Sad part is the weather is going to warm back up and they could of finished if it wasn't for last night. View attachment 4216102
> I tried stacking empty pots around to help protect them and covered them with a 55 gallon trash can. No such luck.


Well that sucks. Outdoor sure is a gamble butt the rewards can be great. They look like they had a right good ways to go.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 15, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Well that sucks. Outdoor sure is a gamble butt the rewards can be great. They look like they had a right good ways to go.


I know..... I kinda knew in the back of my mind they wouldn't make it. I'm just too optimistic four my own good sometimes.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 15, 2018)

Decided to do another order with CV. I sent cash with priority tracking. So i know that he received my order on Saturday. I received my order today(Monday) on the east coast. Shit i thought GU was fast shipping. That is pretty impressive. My freebies were 3 Arcata skunk fems.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 16, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Hell yeah. May as well get while the gettin is good. Who knows how long the 50% code will be good for...


Gone! now 20% discount . Man i got that last order in just in time.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 16, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Gone! now 20% discount . Man i got that last order in just in time.


Dang. 
I’ll wait until the next sale. 
Black Friday is just around the corner. 

And there’s always Halloween.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 16, 2018)

Good thing I jumped on that then. Cant wait for black friday


----------



## The Pipe (Oct 16, 2018)

Got my electric Larry land with a puck of cheap thrills freebies


----------



## HydoDan (Oct 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Dang.
> I’ll wait until the next sale.
> Black Friday is just around the corner.
> 
> And there’s always Halloween.


The 50% coupon code still works! Probably the cheapest you'll see..


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 16, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well I emailed old Rusty to see if he'd throw me something for my ordeal with his purpleberry bxii I bought back in 2013. Literally the worse 10 beans Ive ever ran, but he must have not liked that idea because he never emailed me back.
> 
> I mean it was years ago but still if I was in his shoes Id want to make anyone that bought any shitty genetics I put out whole again. I think I was still new on riu back then so I didnt post pics but I did post my frustations with said strain. Didn't hold it against him and I even bought 3 more packs of CV beans since, well now 4 packs.
> 
> ...


fwiw I emailed him a question today and havent heard back so Im guessin he may have taken a day off or something?


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 16, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Next up CV Cheap Thrills 8 weeks. looks like this one will go 9 weeks. Heavy feeder as well. This has 2 distinctive pheno's the last couple of pictures show the raspberry kush pheno. Even i can smell the Raspberry kush learners very sweetView attachment 4215533 View attachment 4215536 View attachment 4215538 View attachment 4215539 View attachment 4215541


I just dropped some cheap thrills in some water cuz of these pictures


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 16, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> I just dropped some cheap thrills in some water cuz of these pictures


Cool beans! Easy plant to grow. I hope you get one of the Raspberry Kush leaners cool looking plant . Mine are coming down at 64 days. I will try to do a smoke report once every thing is cured.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 16, 2018)

Im sure he make things right.. u just copped a pack right?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 16, 2018)

Just edited my comments, rather deleted, rusty hit me up just a few minutes ago and I don't want my previous comments to be misleading to anyone. 

Dude is legit and earnest it seems.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 16, 2018)

Just ordered most of the new strains. If I had to choose what I'm most excited about at this point it's probably the Electric Lemon Larry, got a couple packs of em.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 16, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Just ordered most of the new strains. If I had to choose what I'm most excited about at this point it's probably the Electric Lemon Larry, got a couple packs of em.


you get the Lemon Crash OG?


----------



## quiescent (Oct 16, 2018)

No I didn't. I grew out cookie wreck and didn't enjoy the 4 females I ended up with all that much.

Turns out I have an issue with high thc, high cbd strains. They give me a bad headache when I indulge as much as I like at the end of the day. It's easier for me to not mess with seeds that have the potential for that outcome.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 16, 2018)

quiescent said:


> No I didn't. I grew out cookie wreck and didn't enjoy the 4 females I ended up with all that much.
> 
> Turns out I have an issue with high thc, high cbd strains. They give me a bad headache when I indulge as much as I like at the end of the day. It's easier for me to not mess with seeds that have the potential for that outcome.


Crazy you say that, Im kinda the same, I can tell a high cbd strain in an instant seems like with that headache, almost feels like ya allergic, lol. Having said that, I grew out the East Coast Cookie Wreck and liked it, man big dense buds, lost some to bud rot. Folks really liked the smoke. I always thought the CW itself was underrated. I liked how he did the reversal on this strain though the lemon crash. In my mind, lol.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Crazy you say that, Im kinda the same, I can tell a high cbd strain in an instant seems like with that headache, almost feels like ya allergic, lol. Having said that, I grew out the East Coast Cookie Wreck and liked it, man big dense buds, lost some to bud rot. Folks really liked the smoke. I always thought the CW itself was underrated. I liked how he did the reversal on this strain though the lemon crash. In my mind, lol.


Exactly! I can instantly tell when I've got something with a large amount of cbd in it, like an alien or cookies cross.

Who knows, maybe rusty will see the two new wreck crosses and the two packs of ELL and right my oversight for me. I guess the chance isn't near as high as with just straight cookie wreck. Probably would be looking for a 50/50 or a Larry leaner anyway.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> I just dropped some cheap thrills in some water cuz of these pictures


Got a nice one going at the moment


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 17, 2018)

quiescent said:


> No I didn't. I grew out cookie wreck and didn't enjoy the 4 females I ended up with all that much.
> 
> Turns out I have an issue with high thc, high cbd strains. They give me a bad headache when I indulge as much as I like at the end of the day. It's easier for me to not mess with seeds that have the potential for that outcome.


I take it u got the acatas ?


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 17, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Cool beans! Easy plant to grow. I hope you get one of the Raspberry Kush leaners cool looking plant . Mine are coming down at 64 days. I will try to do a smoke report once every thing is cured.


That's what I'm hoping for bro. I want that raspberry pheno. I also got some triple novas in some water as well. We'll see how this winter grow goes


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 17, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Got a nice one going at the moment


Nice I cant wait to see what type of phenos I get


----------



## quiescent (Oct 17, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I take it u got the acatas ?


Yep, got both of em.


----------



## growslut (Oct 17, 2018)

Placed an order for 4 packs and Rusty included a freebie--hasn't arrived yet so excited to see what's coming!

Rusty also offered to replace a pack of Pure Animal and Triple Nova. He also included a long email loaded with grow advice. After I wrote him back, I realized it took 30 mins to write, and that my email was roughly the same length as Rusty's. Dude spent real time trying to help. And it was all solid advice (mostly about methods to keep the heat down during a grow). I can't say how much that means. Like others have said, Rusty really is a solid dude and I plan on supporting him more in the future. 

As for the CV gear, I've mentioned it in the GPS thread but it deserves saying here too that Half & Half is a stellar strain. Did awesome outdoors this year. No rot and the only outdoor plant without WPM. And the rosin after harvest is some of my favorite rosin of all time. I also love Tenn Kush 1 & 2, Pure Raspberry Kush (it does have small yields but the flavor and effect are top notch), Cookie Wreck is another that keeps getting grown, and, of course, like others have mentioned LVTK is delicious.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 17, 2018)

growslut said:


> Placed an order for 4 packs and Rusty included a freebie--hasn't arrived yet so excited to see what's coming!
> 
> Rusty also offered to replace a pack of Pure Animal and Triple Nova. He also included a long email loaded with grow advice. After I wrote him back, I realized it took 30 mins to write, and that my email was roughly the same length as Rusty's. Dude spent real time trying to help. And it was all solid advice (mostly about methods to keep the heat down during a grow). I can't say how much that means. Like others have said, Rusty really is a solid dude and I plan on supporting him more in the future.
> 
> As for the CV gear, I've mentioned it in the GPS thread but it deserves saying here too that Half & Half is a stellar strain. Did awesome outdoors this year. No rot and the only outdoor plant without WPM. And the rosin after harvest is some of my favorite rosin of all time. I also love Tenn Kush 1 & 2, Pure Raspberry Kush (it does have small yields but the flavor and effect are top notch), Cookie Wreck is another that keeps getting grown, and, of course, like others have mentioned LVTK is delicious.


Agreed, Rusty shot me a couple of long emails and was very encouraging and supportive to me. Says a lot and definitely gained my full support. He also let me know the arcata doesnt like heat so gotta keep them flower room temps down.

If you havent stopped by and scored a pack of CV gear then by all means do it folks! Youll be glad you did and if you got concerns dont be afraid to reach out to Rusty. Solid dude


----------



## growslut (Oct 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Agreed, Rusty shot me a couple of long emails and was very encouraging and supportive to me. Says a lot and definitely gained my full support. He also let me know the* arcata doesnt like heat so gotta keep them flower room temps down*.


Damn. My tents run hot. I run LED and read some research saying that plants prefer higher temps with LED's. So I stopped stressing the heat in my tents (which can get into the low 90's in the summer). But I still have problems with hermies. 

I'm also puzzled about the heat because the outdoor temps hit 117 this year--and spent a month straight above 100+ degrees, and the outdoor plants never even wilted. So I figured the tent could handle 90 degrees.. Anyone else run it hot?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 17, 2018)

@ thenotsoesoteric i also ordered the arcada. Can you tell me what kind of heat range Rusty was talking about.


----------



## growslut (Oct 17, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @ thenotsoesoteric i also ordered the arcada. Can you tell me what kind of heat range Rusty was talking about.


Rusty mentioned to me that he keeps his grow area temp at 75 with lights on and 65 lights off


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 17, 2018)

growslut said:


> Rusty mentioned to me that he keeps his grow area temp at 75 with lights on and 65 lights off


sounds like a winter time strain then.. my shits be low 80s all summer


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 17, 2018)

even with stellar air movement and air cond. in a tent, jme ive noticed anything higher than 85, especially in flower, seems to inhibit the bud density and also seems to kick the plant a lil, aka slow it down. Just my experience. I'd rather run em cooler than hotter, old days thought they'd like it tropical like, lol, now i think they like it a tad cooler.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 17, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> even with stellar air movement and air cond. in a tent, jme ive noticed anything higher than 85, especially in flower, seems to inhibit the bud density and also seems to kick the plant a lil, aka slow it down. Just my experience. I'd rather run em cooler than hotter, old days thought they'd like it tropical like, lol, now i think they like it a tad cooler.


ya over 85 and youre askin fr sum foxtails


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 17, 2018)

growslut said:


> Damn. My tents run hot. I run LED and read some research saying that plants prefer higher temps with LED's. So I stopped stressing the heat in my tents (which can get into the low 90's in the summer). But I still have problems with hermies.
> 
> I'm also puzzled about the heat because the outdoor temps hit 117 this year--and spent a month straight above 100+ degrees, and the outdoor plants never even wilted. So I figured the tent could handle 90 degrees.. Anyone else run it hot?


Spectrum King has a LED heat and humidity chart. My canopy with Vero 29's is about 86 degrees and the top of my heatsinks are about 95 to 100 degrees F.
Winter, I rigged up a CO2 generator that runs on Propane. It put a little bit of heat in the room.
Tents are tough. I always got PM in a tent. lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 17, 2018)

He didn't give a temp range. He said that the Arcata my present some issues in hot flower rooms so I'm guessing anything over 85 ish? I think @Bodyne has it about right.

My personal experience with this type of heat sensitive plant was my old cut of blueberry. I was a beginner back when I ordered them in 2002 and when we popped them it was fall in upper Illinois and our first run was in winter time. That shit was the fucking cats pajamas, the bees knees, the butter baby... then summer rolled around. The weed went from white with resin and tasting like grape jelly to hemp. It also didn't help I was running them in an Emily's garden style hydro. 

I had a 400w hps crammed into a 3'x4'x4' space with no exhaust. I think temps were over 100 degrees some nights, lol. I kept asking myself "what is the deal? Is it too hot?" lmao

But for you cats wondering I think staying in the low mid 80s at canopy level should be cool, anything over that and you might see less trich production and flavors might not be quite as sweet.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 17, 2018)

growslut said:


> Damn. My tents run hot. I run LED and read some research saying that plants prefer higher temps with LED's. So I stopped stressing the heat in my tents (which can get into the low 90's in the summer). But I still have problems with hermies.
> 
> I'm also puzzled about the heat because the outdoor temps hit 117 this year--and spent a month straight above 100+ degrees, and the outdoor plants never even wilted. So I figured the tent could handle 90 degrees.. Anyone else run it hot?


I've noticed that with outdoor as well. I think those 100+ temps are more a problem in mid to late flower but veg and early flower no probs.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> He didn't give a temp range. He said that the Arcata my present some issues in hot flower rooms so I'm guessing anything over 85 ish? I think @Bodyne has it about right.
> 
> My personal experience with this type of heat sensitive plant was my old cut of blueberry. I was a beginner back when I ordered them in 2002 and when we popped them it was fall in upper Illinois and our first run was in winter time. That shit was the fucking cats pajamas, the bees knees, the butter baby... then summer rolled around. The weed went from white with resin and tasting like grape jelly to hemp. It also didn't help I was running them in an Emily's garden style hydro.
> 
> ...


It's about the humidity at higher temps. The plant can't "perspire" ? 78 to 85 is the "sweet spot" in my opinion.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 17, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> It's about the humidity at higher temps. The plant can't "perspire" ? 78 to 85 is the "sweet spot" in my opinion.


Yes sir!

The crazy thing is I had a pheno of Ice by nirvana back in 2007-09 that was able to handle 90+ degree flower room temps and still give top notch smoke. Every other plant in the rooms would be hurting but the ice wouldn't flinch. I definitely regret not crossing that girl because she had yield, taste, potency, never once had bud mold and could stand the heat.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> He didn't give a temp range. He said that the Arcata my present some issues in hot flower rooms so I'm guessing anything over 85 ish? I think @Bodyne has it about right.
> 
> My personal experience with this type of heat sensitive plant was my old cut of blueberry. I was a beginner back when I ordered them in 2002 and when we popped them it was fall in upper Illinois and our first run was in winter time. That shit was the fucking cats pajamas, the bees knees, the butter baby... then summer rolled around. The weed went from white with resin and tasting like grape jelly to hemp. It also didn't help I was running them in an Emily's garden style hydro.
> 
> ...


When i was using blackdog led's they recommended air temp of 85. I was never comfortable running that high. Not sure if i will be able to get temps down to 75 with my set up.I think they like the same temperature as we do.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 17, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> The crazy thing is I had a pheno of Ice by nirvana back in 2007-09 that was able to handle 90+ degree flower room temps and still give top notch smoke. Every other plant in the rooms would be hurting but the ice wouldn't flinch. I definitely regret not crossing that girl because she had yield, taste, potency, never once had bud mold and could stand the heat.


That strain still had more of its "plant esters" still in its lineage. Pot today has lost most of their resistance to disease and pests and climate. When I was growing around 2004, I never had any problems out of the strains(Skunk) with disease or pest. Kevin Jodey? has some good info on the old strains, especially the old Skunk strains.
And Nirvana is a good seed company. Been around forever.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Oct 17, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> When i was using blackdog led's they recommended air temp of 85. I was never comfortable running that high. Not sure if i will be able to get temps down to 75 with my set up.I think they like the same temperature as we do.


You want to try and get your LEDs about 10 degrees difference between canopy and at light.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 17, 2018)

Man I can't remember so much sun in the middle of October. Both of the outdoor girls are clouding up quickly this last week. With another week of sun I'm gonna have a healthy robust harvest, I'm so F'n happy..


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 18, 2018)

Wow great pictures. Looks like you will be set for winter.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 18, 2018)

wow those look nice. 

Same thing happened here slow. Seriously nice "Fall". Making it til Oct 5th here is very good. I learned TONS this season about the cold ending.....mostly...DON'T STRESS. My big girls got hit with a week of 35F temps at night....and a few 32F nights as well. Not a single problem. The little clones i had out went 10 days longer...2 weeks of nighttime lows in the 32-37F range. Not problem. They frosted up...the hairs reddened up....didn't phase em. What I learned is that I've always been too cautious...LOL.... from here on out....unless the forecast is for HIGH in the 30's and EXTENDED freezing temps....I'm gonna loose the worry.

Seedlings on the tent grow are breaking ground. CVS strains are LA Affie and Cheap Thrills. The others are California Cherries S-1 from Dusted Bud..."Tally Mon" from Oni Seed Co....and Scarlett Johanssen from Honest. I keep buying seeds....LOL....even though....

I also wet some VERY old stuff. We will see if they germ. Some of this is 15 years old.... Reeferman's "Asia Girl" (in a 50 count "Breeder (coin) pack that is from Heaven's Stairway....Reef's "King's Cross" indica....NCGA "Blue widow" (a very popular strain back in the day in my circle)...Dman Kali Mist x Bubblegum...and Kali Mist x Star Gazer....California Orange x Superskunk...Super Silver Haze BX...."Muggles" from 3 Little Birds....and a Killer queen x Aloha White widow X Black widow. Time will tell

I hate the regs...but it's well past due time to try to give these...and a few of the thousands of other seeds I have...some LOVE. We will see if anyone wants to play. Doubtful i'll take clones...but maybe something tasty will pop it's head up. i can always reveg if something is grail-like....

the tent will be a new animal for me. Should be fun....even with the regs...LOL. I may end up buying a second tent to do the old stuff in. Again...we will see if I get much to germ/etc.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 18, 2018)

My big healthy girls made it a few nights at 27 degrees this year but had to be pulled for a 23 degree hard freeze. Sucks cause after that there was 2 or 3 weeks of prime sun and growing conditions. 
Regardless they can withstand cooler temps than most think.. it really packs on frost too


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 18, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Wow great pictures. Looks like you will be set for winter.


Thx man...yeah me and everyone I'm close to. Though I tried to go smaller this year every single plant is producing more than I expected. My healthiest harvest to date and probably my heaviest as well.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 18, 2018)

That's standard fare here as well Sensi....it's just "how far out" will that one...and maybe only...hard freeze be. I saw it coming...and we had a 5F degree night after 3" of snow last week...and now we are back to the 30's/60's and sun. For me here... it's about moisture more than cold.....and the combo of both we get here is something to avoid in the OD garden. That 5F was super cold for October here....but it ended everything outside. The leaves on trees that would have gone yellow/red went brown and are falling..within days....it was THAT cold.

Ditto here slow. I did more plants than I should have (OK..not really..but in a "legal" sense)....and every damn one of em got about 2X as large as I thought they would. I was far too crowded...and I will adjust next season....but even with the learning curve...it was a banner year here as well. I hit my goal and then some. I don't even have all of the nugs cut off the sticks and I'm already thinking about next season....LOL.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 18, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Thx man...yeah me and everyone I'm close to. Though I tried to go smaller this year every single plant is producing more than I expected. My healthiest harvest to date and probably my heaviest as well.


Hopefully you can get those friends over to help trim.My first 2 years of growing was outdoor and was terrible for me. Mold bugs you name it i had it. Went indoors and never looked back.


----------



## SensiPuff (Oct 18, 2018)

Haha yeah sounds similar to around here.. if we get a cold front its dramatically increased by the nearby mountains. And although I'm on the rainshadow side of things, im near a river that steams most winter and all the humidity settles in the valley early morning. Frosts come sooner because of it. But that's the way OD goes and I just hope for a longer season next year. 
Looks like this years harvest will be turned to mostly bubble hash and butter. 

I've also been experimenting on when to start plants so they dont overgrown my privacy fence... happy growing


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 18, 2018)

Once the peaks get snow covered the temps here drop 10+ degrees on the average...and at night...that cold air sinks/drops down the valleys. Gotta start em inside and be ready to jump here. That's why it's damn important that when it says 9 week finish...it finishes before 12...LOL. Ah...but I digress...

I spent 25 years indoors...in a closet... then in the crawlspace...then I took over the double car garage. Tried most every grow style there was. Some better than others....but everything a learning curve...especially in the Pre-internet days. Transitioned slowly from indoor to outdoor....but saw the potential of the OD early on...and now...I have all of the weed I need...and more...and can just play in the tent without any push from behind from myself...or...from the market. Pretty much...it's all for me. 

As a result...I gifted myself a nice B-Day present to further the fun. A dulytek 6000 3-ton rosin press. Baaazzzzing.....old dog...new tricks. Pawpaw is on a roll...


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 18, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yes sir!
> 
> The crazy thing is I had a pheno of Ice by nirvana back in 2007-09 that was able to handle 90+ degree flower room temps and still give top notch smoke. Every other plant in the rooms would be hurting but the ice wouldn't flinch. I definitely regret not crossing that girl because she had yield, taste, potency, never once had bud mold and could stand the heat.


I think Ice was used in the breeding of wonder woman by nirvana but I'm not 100% 
Wonder woman is a fantastic strain outdoors


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 18, 2018)

said it before, say it again. LA Pure Affie is a hidden gem, imho. Pleasantly surprised at the early tester buds taste and potency, still a week or two most till done. Cloudy trichs. Straight water flush


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 18, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I think Ice was used in the breeding of wonder woman by nirvana but I'm not 100%
> Wonder woman is a fantastic strain outdoors


If its not the ice then its one of the same parents as ice, in that wonder woman. Never did wonder woman but snow white was a cross and did well outdoor. Cheers man


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 18, 2018)

Received my Arcata ghost today with 2 lemon crash og for freebies, nice bonus. Plus Rusty is sending me a replacement for the purpleberry bxii that I ran back when he was just starting out and those should be here Saturday. Not sure what he sent but I'm sure it'll top notch.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 18, 2018)

Little dry bug of lvtk, bell ringer lol


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Little dry bug of lvtk, bell ringer lolView attachment 4217893


F'n amazing...love the strain.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 19, 2018)

My GH LVTK, hoping to end up with about 1.5lbs from this beauty. Looks like she will be the last to come down got a few weeks yet...


----------



## Kp sunshine (Oct 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Little dry bug of lvtk, bell ringer lolView attachment 4217893


Nice!!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If its not the ice then its one of the same parents as ice, in that wonder woman. Never did wonder woman but snow white was a cross and did well outdoor. Cheers man


I'm outdoor primarily and the wonder woman was a huge yielder with such an easy trim and nice hybrid strain
The trim really was easy ...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 19, 2018)

CHOP CHOP CV gear harvested today. Ghost OG, Cheap Thrills, Albert super tramp. 64 days flowering. The Albert could have gone longer. Just easier for me stealth wise . I am trying my new dry boxes and was able to get 2 of them in my flower room. Where i have good air movement and filtering. Hope they work good.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

One of my experimental outdoor hydro PRK plants, 12/12(-ish) from seed. She smells like raspberry syrup.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> One of my experimental outdoor hydro PRK plants, 12/12(-ish) from seed. She smells like raspberry syrup.
> 
> View attachment 4218144


Looks like a contest winner! Nice shot


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Looks like a contest winner! Nice shot


Thanks. Definitely not going to win a yield contest, but she sure is a looker.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Thanks. Definitely not going to win a yield contest, but she sure is a looker.


That girl is smoking hot!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> One of my experimental outdoor hydro PRK plants, 12/12(-ish) from seed. She smells like raspberry syrup.
> 
> View attachment 4218144


What kinda set up you running outside? I've put a little thought into running a rdwc with the Rez inside to keep the soup cool, but Idk how well that would work, proly get to hot here!


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What kinda set up you running outside? I've put a little thought into running a rdwc with the Rez inside to keep the soup cool, but Idk how well that would work, proly get to hot here!


I'm testing the Kratky Method of hydroponics to see if it's viable for cannabis.

If you're not familiar, Kratky is essentially a non-aerated, non-recirculating version of deep water culture. The main difference is that you don't keep the reservoir topped off, rather you let the water level drop so that the roots can pull oxygen from the humid area between the top of the water and the reservoir lid. So far, it seems to be a viable way to grow cannabis, at least the late season starts that I'm doing...full season viability remains to be seen.

As for the setup, I've just got some 27 gallon Home Depot totes for the reservoir and the plants are in 3" net cups. Running Greenleaf Mega Crop nutrients, Ph set to 5.8 initially but have not been checking or adjusting it and all has been fine, no deficiencies have cropped up. I have 7 plants running in this setup and all are doing great.

Also, as far as rez temps go...I've been 100% hands off with any kind of temp control, and they've been rocking along just fine. I did add some pond-zyme to keep algae at bay.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I'm testing the Kratky Method of hydroponics to see if it's viable for cannabis.
> 
> If you're not familiar, Kratky is essentially a non-aerated, non-recirculating version of deep water culture. The main difference is that you don't keep the reservoir topped off, rather you let the water level drop so that the roots can pull oxygen from the humid area between the top of the water and the reservoir lid. So far, it seems to be a viable way to grow cannabis, at least the late season starts that I'm doing...full season viability remains to be seen.
> 
> ...


Very interesting. I do 5 gal buckets with air pump. Over the years, I've had air stones fail, or a pump fail or disconnect that I didn't catch. Until [ I assume ] days later when the plant went into cardiac arrest from drowning. There's always 4 to 6 inches of space between the lid and the solution. I'll follow your progress w/ much interest.

Some years ago, I set up some passive hydro pots on a deck for a friend, Vermiculite and perlite with cotton cord dangling into an oversize saucer to suck up water. Nute solution drench 4 - 7 days. Worked like a charm.

****Just cracked one each of Cheap Thrills, Arcata Ghost, and the "new batch' of PRK.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Very interesting. I do 5 gal buckets with air pump. Over the years, I've had air stones fail, or a pump fail or disconnect that I didn't catch. Until [ I assume ] days later when the plant went into cardiac arrest from drowning. There's always 4 to 6 inches of space between the lid and the solution. I'll follow your progress w/ much interest.
> 
> Some years ago, I set up some passive hydro pots on a deck for a friend, Vermiculite and perlite with cotton cord dangling into an oversize saucer to suck up water. Nute solution drench 4 - 7 days. Worked like a charm.
> 
> ****Just cracked one each of Cheap Thrills, Arcata Ghost, and the "new batch' of PRK.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


I was wondering for a second there...

I'm not saying Kratky is _the_ way to do it, but it has been working well for me with tomatoes, cabbage and cannabis. Further testing is definitely needed, but I'm optimistic. I'll post some updates as the girls move along. I also have 4 GPS Doc Holiday and 1 Mr Nice G13 Skunk going in the same setup.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I'm testing the Kratky Method of hydroponics to see if it's viable for cannabis.
> 
> If you're not familiar, Kratky is essentially a non-aerated, non-recirculating version of deep water culture. The main difference is that you don't keep the reservoir topped off, rather you let the water level drop so that the roots can pull oxygen from the humid area between the top of the water and the reservoir lid. So far, it seems to be a viable way to grow cannabis, at least the late season starts that I'm doing...full season viability remains to be seen.
> 
> ...


Yeah ive seen and read about it a few times but never tried it, I seen a YouTube video where a guy was growing lettuce, I think it was, but it was a soil vs hydro and the hydro killed it. Jus watched it not to long ago but cant remember the exact title. I couldn't get over how well they did with no aeration, stagnant and high temps. Just crazy, soil wasn't even close! I wondered how bud would fair in that setup, Cool experiment!


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Very interesting. I do 5 gal buckets with air pump. Over the years, I've had air stones fail, or a pump fail or disconnect that I didn't catch. Until [ I assume ] days later when the plant went into cardiac arrest from drowning. There's always 4 to 6 inches of space between the lid and the solution. I'll follow your progress w/ much interest.
> 
> Some years ago, I set up some passive hydro pots on a deck for a friend, Vermiculite and perlite with cotton cord dangling into an oversize saucer to suck up water. Nute solution drench 4 - 7 days. Worked like a charm.
> 
> ****Just cracked one each of Cheap Thrills, Arcata Ghost, and the "new batch' of PRK.


Fixed for you. If you want to edit the strike through out, highlight the affected text and hit the button on the far right top row of the control panel with a Tx.

I think maybe the problem you ran into was not enough air space for the roots to uptake oxygen. The recommendation I've seen with my setup is to top the reservoir off to about 1/2-2/3 of the way up, and that has been working well for me.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yeah ive seen and read about it a few times but never tried it, I seen a YouTube video where a guy was growing lettuce, I think it was, but it was a soil vs hydro and the hydro killed it. Jus watched it not to long ago but cant remember the exact title. I couldn't get over how well they did with no aeration, stagnant and high temps. Just crazy, soil wasn't even close! I wondered how bud would fair in that setup, Cool experiment!


Sounds like Jeb Gardner, I watch all of his videos...he was my inspiration to try this. He's in my area (roughly speaking), so if it works for him I know it will work for me.

This whole thing is just a fun side project for me. I don't even really care if the plants produce or how much.

This video?


----------



## boybelue (Oct 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Sounds like Jeb Gardner, I watch all of his videos...he was my inspiration to try this. He's in my area (roughly speaking), so if it works for him I know it will work for me.
> 
> This whole thing is just a fun side project for me. I don't even really care if the plants produce or how much.
> 
> This video?


Yeah thats it , I couldn't believe the soil plants didn't do any better!


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yeah thats it , I couldn't believe the soil plants didn't do any better!


He addressed that in a later video. The soil grown plants were set up in wicking beds and they weren't wicking effectively, leading to the soil being too dry and the plants not performing as they should have. That said, Kratky has shown to be commercially viable for short timeframe crops like lettuces, probably due in large part to the fact that the 30 day growth to harvest window isn't long enough for serious problems to develop and take hold. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> He addressed that in a later video. The soil grown plants were set up in wicking beds and they weren't wicking effectively, leading to the soil being too dry and the plants not performing as they should have. That said, Kratky has shown to be commercially viable for short timeframe crops like lettuces, probably due in large part to the fact that the 30 day growth to harvest window isn't long enough for serious problems to develop and take hold. Pretty cool stuff.


I'm interested in your final analysis, seems like it would be low maintenance.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I'm interested in your final analysis, seems like it would be low maintenance.


I've literally topped up the reservoirs once and that's all the maintenance I've given them. I didn't even check the plants for a period of about 2 weeks and they just kept on going. Just my style.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 19, 2018)

Didn't most of you guys that ordered one pk on the 50% off promo get a free pk? I forgot to put the code in, emailed right after and when I sent my payment in I mentioned it. Gotta admit I was hoping since I pd full price he would throw me two freebies but I only got one, little disappointed, but I guess I got my money's worth!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 19, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've literally topped up the reservoirs once and that's all the maintenance I've given them. I didn't even check the plants for a period of about 2 weeks and they just kept on going. Just my style.


You've definitely got me wanting to try it, so you think it would be better to start a little late in the season?


----------



## boybelue (Oct 19, 2018)

My neighbor use to fill 5 gal buckets up with soil with a bunch off smaller holes drilled around the bottom, and would sit those in totes and fill the totes up a little with nutrient solution and they done much better than i thought they would.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 19, 2018)

boybelue said:


> You've definitely got me wanting to try it, so you think it would be better to start a little late in the season?


Well, I can only answer from my own experience, and that's doing a late season start. If you have the climate, like I do, to run into November and potentially December, a late season run is a good place to start simply because you're dealing with a shortened timeframe from seed to harvest. It's a good way to do proof of concept.

I'd definitely recommend trying it out, what do you have to lose?


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 19, 2018)

First round for the CW, took about 1/2 of the tops off. Been communicating with rusty about this plant, seems a real good chance it's one of the high cbd phenos from his descriptions, He's had them tested at 15 and 17%. Got my fingers crossed for this one.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 19, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Didn't most of you guys that ordered one pk on the 50% off promo get a free pk? I forgot to put the code in, emailed right after and when I sent my payment in I mentioned it. Gotta admit I was hoping since I pd full price he would throw me two freebies but I only got one, little disappointed, but I guess I got my money's worth!


No, I ordered 1 pack and used 50% off code and got 2 free beans of lemon crash og. No free pack.

I am getting a replacement pack because in 2013 I bought a pack of canna venture from attitudes for $98 and only 4 out of 10 popped. I think I even had it reported on rollitup back then too, but the replacements were out of the kindness of Rusty's heart and had nothing to do with freebies. Honestly I'll buy several more packs from him in the future just to help support such a chill breeder.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> No, I ordered 1 pack and used 50% off code and got 2 free beans of lemon crash og. No free pack.
> 
> I am getting a replacement pack because in 2013 I bought a pack of canna venture from attitudes for $98 and only 4 out of 10 popped. I think I even had it reported on rollitup back then too, but the replacements were out of the kindness of Rusty's heart and had nothing to do with freebies. Honestly I'll buy several more packs from him in the future just to help support such a chill breeder.


This is the reason I cannot recommend Mosca to anyone. I have a friend who bought a pack 8 months ago, just got around to runnin em, really immature beans, passed the finger roll test he said, but just small, pale, etc. None germed. When notified, Mosca first said it be took care of, no probs, blamed the seedbank storing conditions. When the seedbank seen the email of Mosca saying he would take care of it and then the next email concerning their seedbank, they gleefully rectified the situation. But not Mosca. Prolly why you don't see any of his plants as mother plants in gardens, etc. I do see he's a big sponsor to the deal coming up in RI or on east coast. Rusty takes care of someone 5 yrs later on a deal, and Mosca blames seedbank, you make the call. Just an example how Rusty is above and beyond in the game. Always have repeat business when you treat people right. jmho


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 20, 2018)

.I've been trimming nug off the stick since yesterday afternoon. After nearly 2 weeks of hang time in my 60F/60% humidity garage. SICK, SICK, SICK is all I can say about quite a few of these CVS gals.

I'll try to grab some nug shots when I can set up a good light and possibly get some decent shots. 

The wife took pity on me and brought me breakfast (amongst the TK#2) after a couple of cups of joe and quite a few hits off the bong filled with scissor hash. Yum. Wake and bake!


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 20, 2018)

Cannaventure arcata trainwreck crossed with a blueberry .........too bad the relative who has her is not able to smell her, omfg.......


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 20, 2018)

Man all I can say after smoking the lvtk a few times now... fuck!

I smoked a fat bubbler last night, after smoking all day mind you, and I started getting that "holy shit I think i smoked too much" feeling. 

Of course it passed and I soon packed another but I havent had a hitter like this in a bit. Its nice


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Man all I can say after smoking the lvtk a few times now... fuck!


What do you plan to hit it with? Might be a good time to call in an IOU.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 20, 2018)

Southside112 said:


> So I took advantage of the 50% off offer from cannaventure. I bought the Arcata ghost. Well my package came in yesterday and to my pleasant surprise there was a pack of feminized cheap thrills in there as well. So I got 2 packs of excellent feminized seeds for 45$. Big thumbs up to cannaventure. Awesome.


He sent me replacements for LVTK and he sent me the Arcata Ghost freebies as well. I mean really who sends there top strains as freebies. Especially as replacements. With fem freebies. Someone who knows what their doing. And knows how to make and keep a customer. I will be a Cannaventure customer as long as he keeps making beans. I'd say it's safe to say that rusty and cannaventure are in the top 5 for breeders and strains. And at the rate hes going. He will be in that number 1 spot before too much longer. I know he surpassed GPS in heart beat with offerings and customer service. Atleast in my experience. Some people might not agree with me. But everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> He sent me replacements for LVTK and he sent me the Arcata Ghost freebies as well. I mean really who sends there top strains as freebies. Especially as replacements. With fem freebies. Someone who knows what their doing. And knows how to make and keep a customer. I will be a Cannaventure customer as long as he keeps making beans. I'd say it's safe to say that rusty and cannaventure are in the top 5 for breeders and strains. And at the rate hes going. He will be in that number 1 spot before too much longer. I know he surpassed GPS in heart beat with offerings and customer service. Atleast in my experience. Some people might not agree with me. But everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


have to admit, I've never heard of anyone taking a 5 year old complaint and making it right. On top of rockin out his new site and such. Rusty an ole grow soul mindset so to speak, testing, customer service, etc. You can tell he gets his hands dirty with his own gear, so to speak. Followed him from the old days on forums to current spot. He rocks hard. jmho


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 20, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> He sent me replacements for LVTK and he sent me the Arcata Ghost freebies as well. I mean really who sends there top strains as freebies. Especially as replacements. With fem freebies. Someone who knows what their doing. And knows how to make and keep a customer. I will be a Cannaventure customer as long as he keeps making beans. I'd say it's safe to say that rusty and cannaventure are in the top 5 for breeders and strains. And at the rate hes going. He will be in that number 1 spot before too much longer. I know he surpassed GPS in heart beat with offerings and customer service. Atleast in my experience. Some people might not agree with me. But everyone is entitled to their own opinion.





Bodyne said:


> have to admit, I've never heard of anyone taking a 5 year old complaint and making it right. On top of rockin out his new site and such. Rusty an ole grow soul mindset so to speak, testing, customer service, etc. You can tell he gets his hands dirty with his own gear, so to speak. Followed him from the old days on forums to current spot. He rocks hard. jmho


I totally agree with ya'll 100%.


----------



## growslut (Oct 20, 2018)

Ordered Albert Supertramp, Arcata Ghost, Electric Larry, and 91 Skunk D and Rusty included a pack of Lemon Crash as a freebie. Super happy with the Lemon Crash! All of them hit water today. I can only hope they turn out half as yummy as Slow Drawl, Capt C and Stiickygreen--you guys are killing it!

Rusty also included a hand written note with the order to thank me for a little pack of cookies included with payment. Seriously a solid dude.

And that Kratky Method sounds great--almost too good to be true! Sure looks great! Keep us updated @socaljoe! And, if you get a chance I would love to see a pic of your Kratky set up (specifically how the net cups fit in the reservoir). And your oil on the Greenpoint thread looks super tasty too!


----------



## growslut (Oct 20, 2018)

@whytewidow what are your other top 5 breeders/strains?

My girlfriend told me I shouldn't buy 4 pack of seeds until I tried a few to see if they were good, and then I listed all the strains from CV that she has loved. She said go ahead and get em, lol


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2018)

growslut said:


> .
> And that Kratky Method sounds great--almost too good to be true! Sure looks great! Keep us updated @socaljoe! And, if you get a chance I would love to see a pic of your Kratky set up (specifically how the net cups fit in the reservoir). And your oil on the Greenpoint thread looks super tasty too!


Thanks for the compliment. It was nerve wracking making the oil, I'd never attempted anything like that. But it turned out well in the end.

My setup for the Kratky totes is super simple. I'm using a Home Depot 27 gallon tote. All I've done is use a 3" hole saw to make holes in the lid, the 3" net cup fits perfectly in said hole.

Here's some pics.


----------



## growslut (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks for the pics! Looks fantastic! Convinced me into giving this a try and my back might be thanking you for years to come!! Going to check out those Jeb Gardner videos too

Can I ask how you started the plants? Seedlings or clones? And how are the younguns kept until the roots are big enough to bridge the air gap to the res?


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks for the pics! Looks fantastic! Convinced me into giving this a try and my back might be thanking you for years to come!! Going to check out those Jeb Gardner videos too
> 
> Can I ask how you started the plants? Seedlings or clones? And how are the younguns kept until the roots are big enough to bridge the air gap to the res?


Plants were started from seed, the plant pictured is the purple PRK from a previous pic, btw. I started the seeds in 1" rockwool cubes, once they sprouted up I put the rockwool cube into the net cup with hydroton, I keep it kinda wet with plain water until I see roots creeping through the hydroton. Once I see roots, it goes into the reservoir.

Initially there is no air gap between the roots and solution with Kratky, the reservoir gets filled so that the bottom half of the net cup is submerged. At this point there is sufficient dissolved oxygen in the water to sustain a small plant. As the plant drinks up nutrient solution and grows roots and shoots, the water level drops creating the air gap, as the water level drops the roots follow it down. At this point, my only concern is maintaining the air gap when I add nutrient solution, so I will only fill it up to about 2/3 full leaving roots out of solution to uptake oxygen.

One last thing...to combat algae, I add pond-zyme to the reservoir. You could also black out the lids to keep light out.

I hope that clarifies things. Let me know if you have any other questions...I'm no expert, but I've learned a lot as I go and think it's an interesting way to grow stuff.


----------



## growslut (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks so much, @socaljoe. 

Explained expertly. I'm going to try this!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 20, 2018)

growslut said:


> Ordered Albert Supertramp, Arcata Ghost, Electric Larry, and 91 Skunk D and Rusty included a pack of Lemon Crash as a freebie. Super happy with the Lemon Crash! All of them hit water today. I can only hope they turn out half as yummy as Slow Drawl, Capt C and Stiickygreen--you guys are killing it!
> 
> Rusty also included a hand written note with the order to thank me for a little pack of cookies included with payment. Seriously a solid dude.
> 
> And that Kratky Method sounds great--almost too good to be true! Sure looks great! Keep us updated @socaljoe! And, if you get a chance I would love to see a pic of your Kratky set up (specifically how the net cups fit in the reservoir). And your oil on the Greenpoint thread looks super tasty too!


I have 5 Electric Larry and 4 Arcata Ghost's that broke ground yesterday so we will be neck and neck on those two.


----------



## growslut (Oct 20, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I have 5 Electric Larry and 4 Arcata Ghost's that broke ground yesterday so we will be neck and neck on those two.


Alright! 

I only popped one of each for space reasons. But your last grow was phenomenal. Look forward to your smoke report!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> What do you plan to hit it with? Might be a good time to call in an IOU.


I'm gonna hit her with both the goji and tangerine power males. I'll be hitting the black dogs with goji males as well. I'll make sure a couple care packs find their way to you amigo. 

I'm hoping to find a nice mix of the goji and lvtk in the goji cross but I'm hoping to find a tk leaner in the tangerine cross since the tangerine male seems to let the mother shine though readily. That way if I find a tk leaner in my cross I can feel good trying to use CS and reverse her in the future. 

Cheers man.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 20, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Plants were started from seed, the plant pictured is the purple PRK from a previous pic, btw. I started the seeds in 1" rockwool cubes, once they sprouted up I put the rockwool cube into the net cup with hydroton, I keep it kinda wet with plain water until I see roots creeping through the hydroton. Once I see roots, it goes into the reservoir.
> 
> Initially there is no air gap between the roots and solution with Kratky, the reservoir gets filled so that the bottom half of the net cup is submerged. At this point there is sufficient dissolved oxygen in the water to sustain a small plant. As the plant drinks up nutrient solution and grows roots and shoots, the water level drops creating the air gap, as the water level drops the roots follow it down. At this point, my only concern is maintaining the air gap when I add nutrient solution, so I will only fill it up to about 2/3 full leaving roots out of solution to uptake oxygen.
> 
> ...


How do you keep ph stable.. my shit starts swinging high within 24 hrs


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 20, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> How do you keep ph stable.. my shit starts swinging high within 24 hrs


I don't check it. I set it at 5.8 when I started, haven't checked/adjusted it since. I know it sounds crazy, but I'm just rolling with it.


----------



## rocker335 (Oct 20, 2018)

Ordered a pack of LA Affie Fems from Rusty based on your guys' excellent experience with his new site, and I have to add myself to that list. He even threw in a couple of Cheap Thrills freebie seeds with the order, and the Affie were the cheapest pack on the site - I am thoroughly impressed by the shipping time and customer care.

On another note, I finally got my hands on some Cannaventure gear to smoke. This is the best cut of CookieWreck around LA - this possible batch is probably the best I've seen it grown: tasted like licorice, nutmeg, and hash with great pain-relieving effects due to the CBD content.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 21, 2018)

growslut said:


> @whytewidow what are your other top 5 breeders/strains?
> 
> My girlfriend told me I shouldn't buy 4 pack of seeds until I tried a few to see if they were good, and then I listed all the strains from CV that she has loved. She said go ahead and get em, lol


Not in any particular order...
Jaws gear
Mass medical strains
Cannaventure
Sin city
Archive
In house
Bohdi
Dominion (Duke)
CSI 

And theres really no way you can go wrong with any of the Cannaventure lines. I've seen some low yielding pure rasp kush phenos. But really other than that. I'm ordering the electric Larry, arcata skunk, lemon crash. To finish out the cannaventure luns that I want right at the moment.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 21, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Plants were started from seed, the plant pictured is the purple PRK from a previous pic, btw. I started the seeds in 1" rockwool cubes, once they sprouted up I put the rockwool cube into the net cup with hydroton, I keep it kinda wet with plain water until I see roots creeping through the hydroton. Once I see roots, it goes into the reservoir.
> 
> Initially there is no air gap between the roots and solution with Kratky, the reservoir gets filled so that the bottom half of the net cup is submerged. At this point there is sufficient dissolved oxygen in the water to sustain a small plant. As the plant drinks up nutrient solution and grows roots and shoots, the water level drops creating the air gap, as the water level drops the roots follow it down. At this point, my only concern is maintaining the air gap when I add nutrient solution, so I will only fill it up to about 2/3 full leaving roots out of solution to uptake oxygen.
> 
> ...


I love those 27 gal totes best ones ive found. I use for everything, even made me a few aero cloners out of them and the smaller version, I think might be 18 gal, made an aero cloner ,still had 35 sites but had to use the 1 3/4 net cups and foam collars, found on ebay. I've noticed a couple different lids, even found 2 (just 2) with black lids at my local Dollar General. most peeps know but If anyone don't and need a small Rez these work awesome. Had to attach a skirt around the edge of my lid for the aerocloner so wouldn't leak and they hold so much solution they run cooler than most. Sorry for this off subject but had to brag on these.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 21, 2018)

My wife is going to knife me if I buy anymore seeds  I need fukn help  lol


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 21, 2018)

^^^^^^^LOFL^^^^^^ @blowincherrypie. Kinda the same way here....but maybe if you did like I did and said 'it's cheaper than a boat"....you'd get the same pass I find I get. If your lady smokes...there's the second backup. I just say "What jar do you need today, dear"..... and then I ignore her and order more seeds... bwahahahahaa... In the end...."It's only money"!!!!! 

But yeah...fuck me....there are so many seeds out there it's crazy. Just ordered another pack today.... LOL. Still thinking about some more LA Affie.... Bodyne....what ya seeing my friend? (early tastes are very revealing) 

I have pot all over this damn house right now. Every tub/container we have is full...and slowly curing.....Yum. Praise Jah.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 21, 2018)

I just dug into the tub of Pure Raspberry Kush blindly and rolled a "penner".....

What a nice after dinner dessert. The wife just keeps smiling and saying "This is good"...."do you have more seeds of this?" I think this may have been from the errant batch Rusty spoke of....and they were freebies...and one plant of two completely crapped out....but I'm not gonna gripe...not at all.... cus even with the "less than anything else" yield...this is certainly fine smoking, great tasting cannabis.... Fuckin me up too....and I don't smoke much flower anymore. Can't wait to taste the rosin from this girl.... oh my...

Have you had your CVS fruit today?


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 21, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> ^^^^^^^LOFL^^^^^^ @blowincherrypie. Kinda the same way here....but maybe if you did like I did and said 'it's cheaper than a boat"....you'd get the same pass I find I get. If your lady smokes...there's the second backup. I just say "What jar do you need today, dear"..... and then I ignore her and order more seeds... bwahahahahaa... In the end...."It's only money"!!!!!
> 
> But yeah...fuck me....there are so many seeds out there it's crazy. Just ordered another pack today.... LOL. Still thinking about some more LA Affie.... Bodyne....what ya seeing my friend? (early tastes are very revealing)
> 
> I have pot all over this damn house right now. Every tub/container we have is full...and slowly curing.....Yum. Praise Jah.


pretty good growin plant, packin it on at the end. Has what I call a black afghani, kinda lil la confidential and kinda katsu, but early testers zing ya. Realize its early and quick dry. Trichs are cloudy, tad clear, tad amber, I been flushing with water a week, tomorrow she gets put into the closet with the other gal under a new noname led light cheapie. I need that tent. Got bunch of mac crosses, and some others I want to do proper, not a long veg, but not flowering from seed either. I think this is a plant that, as rusty implied when first released, might be decent for breeding projects. quicker finisher and I love the taste and Im not a taste guy, but like the kick its got. So far. I been nibblin quite a bit, lol. He also mentions a lil stretch, which is correct. I might have been expecting a lil more cabbage header, but I def like it. I used the smallest, palest two seeds to start with and got this one out of it. Prolly take a chance on the Lemon Crasher or good ole cookie wreck next round, one or two.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks for the early impressions. Hopin' it's more LA Con than Katsu/Bubba-like....but we will see.


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 22, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Thanks for the early impressions. Hopin' it's more LA Con than Katsu/Bubba-like....but we will see.


that was just a taste comparison, the buzz comes a tad quicker and harder than either of those, hence my delite, lol even lil bit minty


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm big on taste and smell. Buzzes are hard to discern/differentiate here. After all these years....everything stones me about the same these days. Bottom line though...if it doesn't taste/smell exceptional...I'll likely not reach for that jar much... or it'll all get chopped/turned into bubble hash. (which happens to most of the bud here anyway) Yields are less important...though it is nice to be rewarded for your efforts.


----------



## slow drawl (Oct 22, 2018)

Put the first chop on the H&H yesterday, got some crappy weather ahead. 

Cut a tester bud a week ago, seems to have a nice blend of thc/cbd to it. Nice sativa buzz with a laid back feel.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 22, 2018)

TK #2 Developing a classic pungency...hints of skunk....pine...and dank! Just a tad frosty. 

Plant #1 (smaller girl) has those cone shaped kinda nugs that are super dense. Plant #2 has 4-6" colas that when laid next to #1....have a more rust/darker green hue and a bit redder hairs. 
Just dry enough to start tasting. Smoke report forthcoming....


----------



## Stiickygreen (Oct 22, 2018)

Pure Raspberry Kush

Connoisseur bud hands down. Not the BIG jar.....the smaller...mo' special jar.


----------



## socaljoe (Oct 22, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> View attachment 4219840 View attachment 4219841 View attachment 4219843 Pure Raspberry Kush
> 
> Connoisseur bud hands down. Not the BIG jar.....the smaller...mo' special jar.


I guess your username is fitting...that looks like some sticky green.


----------



## Southside112 (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm going to flat out say it. Rusty is one of the most decent, kind breeders I've ever came across. I made a second order with him and added my wife's email address to get the 50% promo code. Ordered a few packs of beans from him. Well there was something on his website that said "do you prefer regular or fem freebies with your order?". I couldn't figure out how to tell him on my order I would prefer fem freebies. So I placed my order and emailed him thanking him for the promo code and asking him if I could get some gorilla wreck 4 freebies with my order. Told him if he couldn't accommodate this request I understand. There freebies right??!! Beggars can't be choosers. Well dude is so fast to ship, order literally shipped the next morning before he saw my email. So Rusty emails me back saying hey bro I'm sorry I shipped before I saw your email. He said he thinks he threw in a pack of Albert super tramp freebies. Poor me right. Lol
He then proceeds to tell me he's going to send me out some triple nova and prk freebies first class mail for no charge. Who does that ???!!! Talk about game changing customer service. Never asked him to send me anything free he just did it because he is a great dude. Let's support this company and buy his excellent products guys. In this shady world we live in I was speechless when I read his email. This guy is truly one of the good guys. Rusty if you read this thanks again. You have a customer for life.

Rant over. Thanks guys.


----------



## Bioaccumulator (Oct 23, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> TK #2 Developing a classic pungency...hints of skunk....pine...and dank! Just a tad frosty.
> 
> Plant #1 (smaller girl) has those cone shaped kinda nugs that are super dense. Plant #2 has 4-6" colas that when laid next to #1....have a more rust/darker green hue and a bit redder hairs.
> Just dry enough to start tasting. Smoke report forthcoming....View attachment 4219830 View attachment 4219831 View attachment 4219832


Can u somehow make that fall into my lap? Wow man
Great description......I tried to scratch and sniff it......damn it all no juju


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 23, 2018)

Dang man i i think i have lost the majority of the new cannaventure gear due to damping off. First time i have lost any plants to this. Plus i had just shot them with chamomile tea. Better think of a plan B for the next round.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 23, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Dang man i i think i have lost the majority of the new cannaventure gear due to damping off. First time i have lost any plants to this. Plus i had just shot them with chamomile tea. Better think of a plan B for the next round.


damn sucks bro.. sorry  u know what happened?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 23, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> damn sucks bro.. sorry  u know what happened?


No not really. I had a heat mat going under the tray. My temps got up to 80-81. Butt i did not think that was to hot. I took the dome off of the try couple days after they sprouted. Done the same routine many times before. Oh well shit happens!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 23, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> No not really. I had a heat mat going under the tray. My temps got up to 80-81. Butt i did not think that was to hot. I took the dome off of the try couple days after they sprouted. Done the same routine many times before. Oh well shit happens!


lmk if anything i can help with


----------



## growslut (Oct 23, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Dang man i i think i have lost the majority of the new cannaventure gear due to damping off. First time i have lost any plants to this. Plus i had just shot them with chamomile tea. Better think of a plan B for the next round.


Oh no! Sorry to hear that. The chamomile didn't help? I've been super impressed with how that stops damping off. I've had stems that had fallen over sideways that got healthy over a few days after getting the chamomile stem spray. The only other thing I could recommend is the hydrogen peroxide/water soak of the seeds before planting. My problems with damping off decreased dramatically once I started doing this. Fingers crossed yours recover! 

You got me worried to check on my seedlings but so far so good over here. 3/5 are above ground and shooting stems. I moved them out of the clone dome and hopefully that will help


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 23, 2018)

growslut said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear that. The chamomile didn't help? I've been super impressed with how that stops damping off. I've had stems that had fallen over sideways that got healthy over a few days after getting the chamomile stem spray. The only other thing I could recommend is the hydrogen peroxide/water soak of the seeds before planting. My problems with damping off decreased dramatically once I started doing this. Fingers crossed yours recover!
> 
> You got me worried to check on my seedlings but so far so good over here. 3/5 are above ground and shooting stems. I moved them out of the clone dome and hopefully that will help


I do use a little h2o2 in the seed soak.All of the white stuff appeared the day after i shot them with chamomile tea.Kinda puzzled over what was going on. I shot them again with the tea today. If any survive i would be surprised. Good news is the dry hang time is going to be good in the new boxes. Looks like the hang time is going to be long one.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 23, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Dang man i i think i have lost the majority of the new cannaventure gear due to damping off. First time i have lost any plants to this. Plus i had just shot them with chamomile tea. Better think of a plan B for the next round.


Don't feel bad, I started a pk and forgot about them for 3 days , they were about 4 to 5 inches and several had damped Off.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 24, 2018)

I sampled a lower nug of the Ghost OG this morning from the drying rack. Still pretty green but not bad vaped. Man i had a lot of shit to get done today but so far i keep walking in circles trying to remember what i went to get.


----------



## Werp (Oct 24, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I sampled a lower nug of the Ghost OG this morning from the drying rack. Still pretty green but not bad vaped. Man i had a lot of shit to get done today but so far i keep walking in circles trying to remember what i went to get.


Yeah I remember when I worked with a buddy remodeling a house...Customer is in the house having conversation with me, I walk over to the tool "pile" ( for lack of better word) totally forgetting what I'm there to grab. So I would just grab anything to make it look like I wasn't some stoned out stoner, go back to do my work and try like hell to remember what it was I went there to grab...so I could go back and grab it..lol


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Oct 24, 2018)

Cheap thrills and pure la affie smoke report?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 25, 2018)

I subscribed to the newsletter but never got a 50% off code. 
Is it automatic on my first order?


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I subscribed to the newsletter but never got a 50% off code.
> Is it automatic on my first order?


No it should be a promo code


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 25, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> When i got 50% off for signing up it was (case sensitive)


Probably shouldn't be posting the code, people that didn't sign up will be using it now and rusty will have to turn it off and everyone that got the code legitimatly will lose out....just a thought, maybe it doesn't matter at all.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I subscribed to the newsletter but never got a 50% off code.
> Is it automatic on my first order?


I got an automatic email with the promo code included. Cheers.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 25, 2018)

Started some lvtk today, 7 seeds in my pack.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2018)

Got a few more packs to play with, again big shout out to Rusty.


----------



## Oblazer (Oct 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Got a few more packs to play with, again big shout out to Rusty.
> View attachment 4221762


How you get that Hurkle ?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> How you get that Hurkle ?


I got that from the man himself. It is an older pack he had on hand. It was sent as a "replacement"/gift for a pack of purple berry I bought a while back. 

There are some on attitude seedbank but unfortunately he doesn't have the hurkle on his site. 

I'm actually super excited to run those and will probably be in my next seed popping.


----------



## Oblazer (Oct 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got that from the man himself. It is an older pack he had on hand. It was sent as a "replacement"/gift for a pack of purple berry I bought a while back.
> 
> There are some on attitude seedbank but unfortunately he doesn't have the hurkle on his site.
> 
> I'm actually super excited to run those and will probably be in my next seed popping.


Aww OK no wonder , I'm trying to get at least one more order in before its over 

I'd love something with that Hells Angel , lucky you 

Thanks I'll grab something either way


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> Aww OK no wonder , I'm trying to get at least one more order in before its over
> 
> I'd love something with that Hells Angel , lucky you
> 
> Thanks I'll grab something either way


Grab some of that ghost og if you haven't already. Rusty said that cut of ghost he used has been tested at like 30% thc. If you already got that one then I'd suggest the lemon crash og because that is another one Rusty told me not to sleep on so there must be some nice girls in those too.


----------



## Oblazer (Oct 25, 2018)

Yeah I got that ghost and lemon crash plus the arcata ghost ,electric larry, gorilla wreck, albert super tramp, TK and the LVTK . 

I kinda want to get at least two or three more packs before the half off sale ends


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 25, 2018)

Oblazer said:


> Yeah I got that ghost and lemon crash plus the arcata ghost ,electric larry, gorilla wreck, albert super tramp, TK and the LVTK .
> 
> I kinda want to get at least two or three more packs before the half off sale ends


Nice!

Then I'd suggest the Arcata skunk if you want to fuck up your carbon scrubber, lol. I'm stoked as hell to run the Arcata skunks but I'm guessing they stink to high heaven but man that skunk he used on that one looks killer.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2018)

Anyone grown a lvtk that was straight up down no side branching ?
Amazing stretch must have stretched at least 50%granted it's only one pheno but...


----------



## Grower899 (Oct 26, 2018)

Some pure ghost og I cropped not to long ago. Shits very loud and hard as a rock. The branch in the pic was a little over 10gs. Yielded very well.





And some raspberry kush from a few months ago. Smelled and tasted fantastic, pretty potent, but semi low yielder, being finicky as fuck, and a trimming nightmare made me drop this guy. Well that and I lost the clone, lol. Was only bean to make it from the first pack, bought a second which I'll get through as I'm sure theres some thing to be discovered in here.


----------



## YerpGodMarley (Oct 26, 2018)

Should I grab LVTK or Arcata Ghost ?


----------



## macsnax (Oct 26, 2018)

YerpGodMarley said:


> Should I grab LVTK or Arcata Ghost ?


Why stress over the decision? Grab both! Lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 26, 2018)

I was done buying seeds for a while but couldn't resist snagging a pack of gorilla wreck @ 50% off.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was done buying seeds for a while but couldn't resist snagging a pack of gorilla wreck @ 50% off.


Haha I did the same. I got gorilla wreck and the exclusive arcata skunk and got cheap thrills for freebies with the 50% off. So technically I bought 1 at full price and got 2 free.. or something like that


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 26, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Haha I did the same. I got gorilla wreck and the exclusive arcata skunk and got cheap thrills for freebies with the 50% off. So technically I bought 1 at full price and got 2 free.. or something like that


Did you do paypal or cash? 
Mine came out to $47 and I was just going to mail cash via standard mail. 
I've sent cash to greenpoint dozens of times and never had a problem.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2018)

Order sent 13th still havnt received....please no


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did you do paypal or cash?
> Mine came out to $47 and I was just going to mail cash via standard mail.
> I've sent cash to greenpoint dozens of times and never had a problem.


I did paypal. Quick and easy and the shipping is even quicker. I got my order in 3 days. I always used cc for gp but after I got all the extra charges I just stopped buying from gp all together. And I know for a fact its payofix. After I cancelled my card and ordered a new one. First and only purchase I did on the new card was for some seed on gp and again I got hit with extra charges. So yea.. and I'm to scared to send hard cash in the mail and the package mysteriously gets lost.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 26, 2018)

I got to much chem in my seed arsenal anyways. I needed to stop buying from gp


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> I'm to scared to send hard cash in the mail and the package mysteriously gets lost.


Tracking is cheap. Never bothered w/ it myself.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Oct 26, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Order sent 13th still havnt received....please no


Yea bro u need to check on that. Shipping is fast


----------



## quiescent (Oct 26, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Yea bro u need to check on that. Shipping is fast


He's in Australia. I dunno if their customs is like ours or even the UK but I've had stuff sit in customs for 3-10 days before moving again.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Order sent 13th still havnt received....please no


Did you send it off through the mail "snail mail" on the 13th. I wouldn't be as worried knowing it had to travel round trip/both ways.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 26, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> I did paypal. Quick and easy and the shipping is even quicker. I got my order in 3 days. I always used cc for gp but after I got all the extra charges I just stopped buying from gp all together. And I know for a fact its payofix. After I cancelled my card and ordered a new one. First and only purchase I did on the new card was for some seed on gp and again I got hit with extra charges. So yea.. and I'm to scared to send hard cash in the mail and the package mysteriously gets lost.


I swung by the post office and sent the cash via priority mail to get a tracking number. 
The envelope was already addressed so they just put it in a priority envelope that had a clear window. 

EZ PZ


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2018)

Snail mail but even with that I'm used to getting cvs gear etc all inside of 12 days


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Did you send it off through the mail "snail mail" on the 13th. I wouldn't be as worried knowing it had to travel round trip/both ways.


Only thing worries me is the tracking said it arrived in aust on the 18th...


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2018)

Meanwhile...has anyone left rosin in a hash tin before and have it melt a bit ?
Just cut a slice of roshash lol
Off to the daisys I go ....


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Meanwhile...has anyone left rosin in a hash tin before and have it melt a bit ?
> Just cut a slice of roshash lol
> Off to the daisys I go ....
> View attachment 4222327


Have you ordered from GLG? They send you a cool wax/rosin container.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

Gotta give a shout out to Rusty, Thank You Man!!! Really Hooked me up this time. Really appreciate that!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Have you ordered from GLG? They send you a cool wax/rosin container.


I havnt mate no


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 26, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Have you ordered from GLG? They send you a cool wax/rosin container.


Is it like a silicon one ?


----------



## boybelue (Oct 26, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Is it like a silicon one ?


Yea , just a tad bigger than the cannaventure container. They send me one every time I order. Drag Boat's a cool dude and puts freebies in the container. And they carry Cannaventure gear also, another plus!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 27, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Order sent 13th still havnt received....please no


For the last week or so here in the United States there has been a series of pipe bombs being sent to several high name people so everything in the mail is moving slower than normal, or so I'm assuming. I ordered cbd oil from gps and for my mom and it was supposed to be delivered on Monday this week but didn't get delivered till Thursday. 

Paranoia has ran rampant here in the good old USA. Cheers and fingers cross and knock on wood.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 27, 2018)

Yeah I was just thinking the pipe bombs were after they arrived aust 18th ?
Either way there is more important things than a few beans in life .....


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 27, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Yeah I was just thinking the pipe bombs were after they arrived aust 18th ?
> Either way there is more important things than a few beans in life .....


You're right I think it was more recently. But if he shipped the 16th I think the bombes came around 20th or 21st so your package might be sitting in customs on this side of the pond. Good luck man.


----------



## dstroy (Oct 27, 2018)

100% germ rate on those lvtk. Thanks for the extra two beans Rusty.

I got mine from GPS in March.

Size wise they were all medium-small. 

No light colored seeds and all uniform in appearance.

My soak water was 75f, and paper towel 77f.

They all sank within an hour, and popped their seams in about 10 and got transferred.

Longest taproot this morning was 1”, and the others aren’t far behind. Off to a good start. They’re in my cloner now until they’re big enough to go into my system, should only be another couple days if they keep it up.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 27, 2018)

I soaked 3 LVTK, 3 Ghost and 3 Animals. All were small seeds and some were lighter in color than I like, but all of them germed in less than 24 hours. The LVTK and Ghost definately have vigor. While only a week or so old now, they are outgrowing the the Biker Kush V2, Jelly Pie and Orange Blossom Special germed the same time.


----------



## higher self (Oct 27, 2018)

Look forward to seeing yall run the pure ghost. I dont need anymore seeds but Im tempted on the PG. I have ran the pure irene (wish he would make more) and it was phenomenal, probably the best OG ive ran.


----------



## coppershot (Oct 27, 2018)

His 5 packs are pretty awesome. I mean, I think I got 7 or 8 in each of my packs from him. Guy is beyond generous, with the 3 I packs tht I picked up, the extra beans add up to a free pack!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 27, 2018)

higher self said:


> Look forward to seeing yall run the pure ghost. I dont need anymore seeds but Im tempted on the PG. I have ran the pure irene (wish he would make more) and it was phenomenal, probably the best OG ive ran.


I know some people gave them shit for releasing the Pure Irene, but it’s not like Rudeboi bred it himself. I wish they would make some more too, I’ve heard great things about the Irene cut.


----------



## higher self (Oct 27, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I know some people gave them shit for releasing the Pure Irene, but it’s not like Rudeboi bred it himself. I wish they would make some more too, I’ve heard great things about the Irene cut.


Yeah he did cath heat for that but for someone who doesnt have access to clones Cannaventure is the man for making those! I still have a pack left but dont want to run them just yet.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 27, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> You can see how solid Rusty is by most of the comments made here. I can see he is sincere with all of his statements and consistent actions. Hell I thought I was something because he was instigated many emails to me and a couple calls from his personal phone. Nope treats everyone that way...best customer service ever. Have to agree with @Bodyne got a friend for life. And his gear speaks for itself...got a Cookie Wreck and a Half and Half outside in the elements in NW Oregon with no issues...very rare for me.
> CWView attachment 4213998
> Deep inside the purple plant..View attachment 4214001
> For all you ol timers, this pic makes me wanna play my old Deep Purple Machine Head 8 track tape..
> ...


Where can I buy beans at that is Rusty beans you talk about?


----------



## rocker335 (Oct 27, 2018)

coppershot said:


> His 5 packs are pretty awesome. I mean, I think I got 7 or 8 in each of my packs from him. Guy is beyond generous, with the 3 I packs tht I picked up, the extra beans add up to a free pack!


Rusty included a hand-written note with my second order, thanking my business. He's a top-notch guy with a very big heart.

I would encourage everyone to give him some business, most of all because of the discounts on his site: his fem. beans are $7-10 per seed after the promotion and those kinds of prices for the genetics he's selling is insane. Cop some lvtk before he runs out, lol.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 27, 2018)

higher self said:


> Look forward to seeing yall run the pure ghost. I dont need anymore seeds but Im tempted on the PG. I have ran the pure irene (wish he would make more) and it was phenomenal, probably the best OG ive ran.


Yes the irene is straight up fire, I goofed up and lost the ones I kept , but I have another pack in the fridge. I been wondering why it's not listed. Also got a pk of rudeboi, haven't run yet so can't say how it is , but with those 2 it should be awesome.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 27, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> Where can I buy beans at that is Rusty beans you talk about?


https://www.cannaventureseeds.com


----------



## Mr Blamo (Oct 28, 2018)

I ordered from them.
Rusty is a nice guy.
I will surely order again.
He ships out fast to.


----------



## higher self (Oct 28, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Yes the irene is straight up fire, I goofed up and lost the ones I kept , but I have another pack in the fridge. I been wondering why it's not listed. Also got a pk of rudeboi, haven't run yet so can't say how it is , but with those 2 it should be awesome.


I ran those two side by side. Very similar of course but the pure irene was a cut above imo. I lost my cut too trying to keep a small bonsai mother. I made a cross called rudegyal but either lost the seeds or mislabeled them smh!


----------



## boybelue (Oct 28, 2018)

rocker335 said:


> Rusty included a hand-written note with my second order, thanking my business. He's a top-notch guy with a very big heart.
> 
> I would encourage everyone to give him some business, most of all because of the discounts on his site: his fem. beans are $7-10 per seed after the promotion and those kinds of prices for the genetics he's selling is insane. Cop some lvtk before he runs out, lol.


He wrote me a note also, that says alot about his character. Theres few others that would take the time or even care that much. A great guy with great genetics!


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 29, 2018)

All good stork dropped by 
Ghost paid for ( 7 beans )
Lemon og freebies (5 beans )
Stoked as I nearly pulled the trigger on the lemon crash same time I brought the ghost


----------



## quiescent (Oct 29, 2018)

He said I was the first to get these new stickers. I think they're both cool.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 29, 2018)

Looks like the majority of the new sprouts that i thought had damping off are going to survive. So i am still not sure what was wrong some kind of white fungus i am guessing.. I cut it away from the leaves however if you look at the one's on the left you can still see the cotyledons leaf's are still white.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 30, 2018)

quiescent said:


> He said I was the first to get these new stickers. I think they're both cool.


I'm gonna order again just to get them lol
Storm hasn't come yet can't be far away


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 30, 2018)

Trial plant outdoors early light Sep 
Some serious frost present


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 30, 2018)

Don't forget those tins are perfect for specialties like hash....


----------



## coppershot (Oct 30, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Don't forget those tins are perfect for specialties like hash....
> View attachment 4224291


Many summers ago my drink to cool down was Jim Bean mixed with a bit of Coke. Toss in some ice and I could sip on that all day.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Oct 30, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Don't forget those tins are perfect for specialties like hash....
> View attachment 4224291


Handy for presoaking seeds prior to germination as well


----------



## quiescent (Oct 30, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Many summers ago my drink to cool down was Jim Bean mixed with a bit of Coke. Toss in some ice and I could sip on that all day.


Many summers ago it was my chaser of choice to add to the alcohol from the rocks glass full of whiskey.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 30, 2018)

Mine was jameson and redbull. I called it a king james. You should see the looks Id get ordering that at a bar. 

Had to quit drinking though, shit will kill you.


----------



## quiescent (Oct 30, 2018)

Yea, I went through about a year that I was kinda lost, working 2nd shift basically. Took waking up after not drinking for a couple days to realize how bad of shape I was getting in. Easy decision to make. I miss being crunked out every night but it's not worth it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Yea, I went through about a year that I was kinda lost, working 2nd shift basically. Took waking up after not drinking for a couple days to realize how bad of shape I was getting in. Easy decision to make. I miss being crunked out every night but it's not worth it.


I quit drinking because it causes gout flareups.


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 30, 2018)

I need to cut back on drinking but I can't 
I'm like ozzy without meds when I stop


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 30, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Yea, I went through about a year that I was kinda lost, working 2nd shift basically. Took waking up after not drinking for a couple days to realize how bad of shape I was getting in. Easy decision to make. I miss being crunked out every night but it's not worth it.


I still have moments where Im like, "why the fuck am I sober?" then I remind myself of the trouble Ive been in an gladly just pack a bowl up. Cheers man


----------



## quiescent (Oct 30, 2018)

Alcohol is a slippery slope. I've seen it take down better men than I.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I still have moments where Im like, "why the fuck am I sober?" then I remind myself of the trouble Ive been in an gladly just pack a bowl up. Cheers man


Ever wake up and check the garage to see if you drove home the night before? 

Glad those days are behind me.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 30, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Ever wake up and check the garage to see if you drove home the night before?
> 
> Glad those days are behind me.


Unfortunately, Ive woke up hoping that my car was in the driveway and that I dreamed wrecking out in a cornfield and getting a ride home from some passers by. Didnt get a dui but I definitely should have. The guilt knowing I could have easily killed innocent people that night did a lot to sober me up.

Ill tie one on every great now and again but its been well over a year since my last drink.

Now cannabis, I could stop smoking now and still fail a drug test in 6 months from all the laden thc in my body, lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 30, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Unfortunately, Ive woke up hoping that my car was in the driveway and that I dreamed wrecking out in a cornfield and getting a ride home from some passers by. Didnt get a dui but I definitely should have. The guilt knowing I could have easily killed innocent people that night did a lot to sober me up.
> 
> Ill tie one on every great now and again but its been well over a year since my last drink.
> 
> Now cannabis, I could stop smoking now and still fail a drug test in 6 months from all the laden thc in my body, lol.


No shit! 
Pretty sure THC oozes from my pores...


----------



## boybelue (Oct 30, 2018)

I just lost one of my closest friends, well it's going on two yrs now, to alcohol. He was only 42 yrs old at the time. First grow experience I ever had was with him , I was 16, he 18, he had a government job spraying and setting bo weavil traps, government truck and all, had access to all the cotton fields which worked out great for guerrilla growing. Used to drink Busch beer all the time then graduated to cheap vodka and when his liver started shutting down i would tell him "you gotta quit you gonna kill yourself" 
and he would cry and tell me he just couldn't quit , it got bad , Id have to drive him to the liquor store and on the way back he would take a drink and throw up , and keep doing that til he got better. He had swelled up close to the end , but i always thought he would quit and get better. All he had to do was quit and he could have gotten a transplant. I blame myself a lot, if I only had done more. If you know someone close to you like this dont sleep on it.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 30, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Trial plant outdoors early light Sep
> Some serious frost present
> View attachment 4224290


That looks good.do I see beans?if so that just means moor weed to grow and happy growing to you sir.Are the reg.or fem,?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 30, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I just lost one of my closest friends, well it's going on two yrs now, to alcohol. He was only 42 yrs old at the time. First grow experience I ever had was with him , I was 16, he 18, he had a government job spraying and setting bo weavil traps, government truck and all, had access to all the cotton fields which worked out great for guerrilla growing. Used to drink Busch beer all the time then graduated to cheap vodka and when his liver started shutting down i would tell him "you gotta quit you gonna kill yourself"
> and he would cry and tell me he just couldn't quit , it got bad , Id have to drive him to the liquor store and on the way back he would take a drink and throw up , and keep doing that til he got better. He had swelled up close to the end , but i always thought he would quit and get better. All he had to do was quit and he could have gotten a transplant. I blame myself a lot, if I only had done more. If you know someone close to you like this dont sleep on it.


Sorry for your loss. Ive lost friends/family to dope and feel the same guilt.. I was able to wake up and look around and realize things had to change so I quit cold turkey.. some people just dont want to, or are unable to stop until it is too late. Drinking aint no joke either and since its socially acceptable and so easy to get, it can almost be the worst thing


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 30, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> That looks good.do I see beans?if so that just means moor weed to grow and happy growing to you sir.Are the reg.or fem,?


No beans bro 
Fem strain just huge arse calyxes lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Oct 30, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I just lost one of my closest friends, well it's going on two yrs now, to alcohol. He was only 42 yrs old at the time. First grow experience I ever had was with him , I was 16, he 18, he had a government job spraying and setting bo weavil traps, government truck and all, had access to all the cotton fields which worked out great for guerrilla growing. Used to drink Busch beer all the time then graduated to cheap vodka and when his liver started shutting down i would tell him "you gotta quit you gonna kill yourself"
> and he would cry and tell me he just couldn't quit , it got bad , Id have to drive him to the liquor store and on the way back he would take a drink and throw up , and keep doing that til he got better. He had swelled up close to the end , but i always thought he would quit and get better. All he had to do was quit and he could have gotten a transplant. I blame myself a lot, if I only had done more. If you know someone close to you like this dont sleep on it.


Sorry to hear mate. 
I would say I'm.a binge alcoholic.
I can go 4 or 5 days with out a drink even a week no worries but when I drink I'm even amazed at myself what I knock back etc etc.
Long story short I just didn't want to sou d like an alco who needed a drink every day


----------



## boybelue (Oct 30, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Sorry for your loss. Ive lost friends/family to dope and feel the same guilt.. I was able to wake up and look around and realize things had to change so I quit cold turkey.. some people just dont want to, or are unable to stop until it is too late. Drinking aint no joke either and since its socially acceptable and so easy to get, it can almost be the worst thing


Me and him both had done everything under the sun and out of everything I never would have thought alcohol would be the one. And I'm sorry for your loses, I try to block the guilt out but some days just cant get it out of my head. Life on this earth is so short guys, make the best of it and dont put the important things off, you may not have another chance.


----------



## boybelue (Oct 30, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Sorry to hear mate.
> I would say I'm.a binge alcoholic.
> I can go 4 or 5 days with out a drink even a week no worries but when I drink I'm even amazed at myself what I knock back etc etc.
> Long story short I just didn't want to sou d like an alco who needed a drink every day


I wasn't thinking that, sorry if I came off that way. I've got a few uncle's that used to drink beer 24/7 , I mean you would never see them without a beer but they was straight as an arrow, never got a dui or was never in any trouble over it, almost like they was drinking water. They've all pretty much quit now that there in their 60s but for about 20 or 30 yrs they drank like fish.


----------



## macsnax (Oct 31, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I just lost one of my closest friends, well it's going on two yrs now, to alcohol. He was only 42 yrs old at the time. First grow experience I ever had was with him , I was 16, he 18, he had a government job spraying and setting bo weavil traps, government truck and all, had access to all the cotton fields which worked out great for guerrilla growing. Used to drink Busch beer all the time then graduated to cheap vodka and when his liver started shutting down i would tell him "you gotta quit you gonna kill yourself"
> and he would cry and tell me he just couldn't quit , it got bad , Id have to drive him to the liquor store and on the way back he would take a drink and throw up , and keep doing that til he got better. He had swelled up close to the end , but i always thought he would quit and get better. All he had to do was quit and he could have gotten a transplant. I blame myself a lot, if I only had done more. If you know someone close to you like this dont sleep on it.


I was a pretty bad alcoholic for a couple years. My liver threw in the towel twice, the second time that I almost died from it was when I decided to quit. It's crazy what the human body can go through and recover from. I was swollen and yellow, 30 pounds underweight. These days the thought of alcohol disgusts me to my core. When I finally quit I put all my attention into growing and that's what I'm still doing. It's a much better way to be.


----------



## PungentPete (Nov 1, 2018)

Bought 4 packs of cannaventure seeds.. LA affie, cheap thrills, arcata ghost and Albert Super Tramp.. was really pumped to do the super tramp first after seeing it..packs were perfect size as i can only grow 4 or 5 plants at a time. Only 2 of the 5 seeds germinated.. dont know what happened as i do it the same way everytime with very high rate of success.. kinda bummed me out. Thats my first exp with cannaventure.. i hope the others are not the same..


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (Nov 1, 2018)

PungentPete said:


> Bought 4 packs of cannaventure seeds.. LA affie, cheap thrills, arcata ghost and Albert Super Tramp.. was really pumped to do the super tramp first after seeing it..packs were perfect size as i can only grow 4 or 5 plants at a time. Only 2 of the 5 seeds germinated.. dont know what happened as i do it the same way everytime with very high rate of success.. kinda bummed me out. Thats my first exp with cannaventure.. i hope the others are not the same..


Same here. Tiny seeds,which usually doesnt mean much, but only 2 sprouted. This was the arcata ghost.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 1, 2018)

My last Cannaventure grow i had (5) Ghost OG (5) Cheap Thrill (3) Albert super tramp. !00% germination .My present run i started with (5) Arcata Ghosy and (5) Electric Larry's All but one Arcata Ghost germinated.I will say they are small and the one that did not germinate never did find the seed in the cup. ( probable never made it to the cup). My method is simple soak seed for 24 hours in RO water with a little H2o2. Then directly into media inside a dome with heat mat. Just sharing what works for me.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Nov 1, 2018)

My current grow is 2 triple novas and 2 cheap thrills and my last grow was 3 TK#2 100% germination. I germ the same way as Capt just with out the h202. Soak them in water till they drop, then in rapid rooters in a dome on the heat mat. Works for me


----------



## UnknownTrichrome (Nov 1, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> My last Cannaventure grow i had (5) Ghost OG (5) Cheap Thrill (3) Albert super tramp. !00% germination .My present run i started with (5) Arcata Ghosy and (5) Electric Larry's All but one Arcata Ghost germinated.I will say they are small and the one that did not germinate never did find the seed in the cup. ( probable never made it to the cup). My method is simple soak seed for 24 hours in RO water with a little H2o2. Then directly into media inside a dome with heat mat. Just sharing what works for me.


That's how I do it as well. They have only been in soil for 24 hours, but after soaking...only 3 sank and 1 had a tap.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 1, 2018)

picked the two smallest, palest pure la affie beans, and got one up flowered from seed, rough on it bad and its was a dandy. jme


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 1, 2018)

UnknownTrichrome said:


> That's how I do it as well. They have only been in soil for 24 hours, but after soaking...only 3 sank and 1 had a tap.


They probably will pop shortly. Personally i don't put much stock in the sinking floating thing.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 1, 2018)

If youre having whole packs not geminate then there is something your doing wrong. Small seeds dont mean shit. Now if theyre white then yeah maybe but I doubt Rusty is putting out whole packs of premature beans. 

Do you guys put the seeds in the fridge for a couple days before you try germinating them? It seems to help.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 1, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Looks like the majority of the new sprouts that i thought had damping off are going to survive. So i am still not sure what was wrong some kind of white fungus i am guessing.. I cut it away from the leaves however if you look at the one's on the left you can still see the cotyledons leaf's are still white.


Is that a coco perlite mix you have them seeds in?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 1, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Is that a coco perlite mix you have them seeds in?


Yes roughly 50-50 mix


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 1, 2018)

Now what Im about to say is from experience so please dont throw any "overwatering" issues my way. NEVER let the coco dry out. Water at least everyday for seedlings (once a day then when they are bigger you can increase frequency for faster growth). I used to let the coco dry out when I fed seedlings and ran into stunting and what looked like nutrient deficiencies (when you let coco dry out, when using nutrients, the nutrients get concentrated to a high amount that it either causes a nutrient lockout or worse nutrient burn) but Ive never run into issues of fungus (anything close to dampening off) so this advice might not help you. I just saw that what looked like coco was dry and I wanted to share this with you. When you put coco in solo cups like that it tends to starve the seedling from oxygen thus feeding every day puts new oxygen via water and gravity itself pulling in oxygen from the grow area. Im sure this will help you out if you care to try it. Also now that it makes sense lack of of oxygen and a wet environment is what can cause dampening off. Hope this helps you.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 1, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Yes roughly 50-50 mix


Ive had that happen twice, once I was convinced it was due to too much mykos or perlite in homeade mix, I accidentally spilled the whole lil bag of mykos and put way more perlite in that I wanted into a tote of mix. I could wipe that white film gently off, and it would be there next day, but finally left and they grew out of it. Another time, I thought it had something to do with too much air flow at too low temp and too low humidity at that young age. Not happened since I got new mix. jme


----------



## PungentPete (Nov 1, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If youre having whole packs not geminate then there is something your doing wrong. Small seeds dont mean shit. Now if theyre white then yeah maybe but I doubt Rusty is putting out whole packs of premature beans.
> 
> Do you guys put the seeds in the fridge for a couple days before you try germinating them? It seems to help.


I don't think anyone said the entire pack wasn't germinating.. Reading is fundamental..


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 1, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Now what Im about to say is from experience so please dont throw any "overwatering" issues my way. NEVER let the coco dry out. Water at least everyday for seedlings (once a day then when they are bigger you can increase frequency for faster growth). I used to let the coco dry out when I fed seedlings and ran into stunting and what looked like nutrient deficiencies (when you let coco dry out, when using nutrients, the nutrients get concentrated to a high amount that it either causes a nutrient lockout or worse nutrient burn) but Ive never run into issues of fungus (anything close to dampening off) so this advice might not help you. I just saw that what looked like coco was dry and I wanted to share this with you. When you put coco in solo cups like that it tends to starve the seedling from oxygen thus feeding every day puts new oxygen via water and gravity itself pulling in oxygen from the grow area. Im sure this will help you out if you care to try it. Also now that it makes sense lack of of oxygen and a wet environment is what can cause dampening off. Hope this helps you.


What i had was not damping off some kind of fungus i guess. I here what your saying about daily irrigation in the coco with seedlings and may try it. I treat it like soil until i have a established root ball ( 2 weeks or better) trying to get the roots to stretch. I am not throwing over watering issue's at you butt are you saying you cant over water in coco?


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 1, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> What i had was not damping off some kind of fungus i guess. I here what your saying about daily irrigation in the coco with seedlings and may try it. I treat it like soil until i have a established root ball ( 2 weeks or better) trying to get the roots to stretch. I am not throwing over watering issue's at you butt are you saying you cant over water in coco?


Ive heard that you can over water an "underdeveloped" root system that cant handle multiple feeds per day. Thats why its important to water just once a day when watering seedlings. I did a test once (not in a solo cup) with a seedling and pure coco in a one gallon Radical bag once, I fed the seedling 6 times a day and it grew and did not die or show signs of overwatering. I think it was because of the radicle bags because they let so much air go into the media you use. So that "overwatering" myth in coco for me was debunked. I water seedlings everyday (only once a day ) and in pure coco (perlite or any amendments can decrease or increase cocos CEC and its exceptional buffering capabilities thats why Its easier for me to leave it alone)too and have not run into one plant that has died doing it like that.
Let me ask you something, How old are those seedlings today?


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 1, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Now what Im about to say is from experience so please dont throw any "overwatering" issues my way. NEVER let the coco dry out. Water at least everyday for seedlings (once a day then when they are bigger you can increase frequency for faster growth). I used to let the coco dry out when I fed seedlings and ran into stunting and what looked like nutrient deficiencies (when you let coco dry out, when using nutrients, the nutrients get concentrated to a high amount that it either causes a nutrient lockout or worse nutrient burn) but Ive never run into issues of fungus (anything close to dampening off) so this advice might not help you. I just saw that what looked like coco was dry and I wanted to share this with you. When you put coco in solo cups like that it tends to starve the seedling from oxygen thus feeding every day puts new oxygen via water and gravity itself pulling in oxygen from the grow area. Im sure this will help you out if you care to try it. Also now that it makes sense lack of of oxygen and a wet environment is what can cause dampening off. Hope this helps you.


Good post. Coco is definitely something you have to learn to work with, soil growing habits just won't cut it.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 1, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Ive heard that you can over water an "underdeveloped" root system that cant handle multiple feeds per day. Thats why its important to water just once a day when watering seedlings. I did a test once (not in a solo cup) with a seedling and pure coco in a one gallon Radical bag once, I fed the seedling 6 times a day and it grew and did not die or show signs of overwatering. I think it was because of the radicle bags because they let so much air go into the media you use. So that "overwatering" myth in coco for me was debunked. I water seedlings everyday (only once a day ) and in pure coco (perlite or any amendments can decrease or increase cocos CEC and its exceptional buffering capabilities thats why Its easier for me to leave it alone)too and have not run into one plant that has died doing it like that.
> Let me ask you something, How old are those seedlings today?


Just over 2 weeks


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 1, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Good post. Coco is definitely something you have to learn to work with, soil growing habits just won't cut it.


Theres a saying in coco Ive come to understand "Coco is a hydroponic medium. Treat it like soil and you will get soil results. Treat it like a hydroponic medium and you will get fast grow."


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 1, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Just over 2 weeks


Yep. Go to this thread and read my posts https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-time-with-coco-seedlings-looking-rough-high-res-picks.977820/


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 1, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Theres a saying in coco Ive come to understand "Coco is a hydroponic medium. Treat it like soil and you will get soil results. Treat it like a hydroponic medium and you will get fast grow."


Sounds about right. I finally put all the pieces together regarding growing in coco just this year. I tried using it years ago but treated it like soil, everything was great for a while, but then it all went to shit. I knew I was doing something wrong, I just didn't know what it was...that's so frustrating.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 1, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> that's so frustrating.


I can relate so much to that. There was a point I wanted to tear my hair out because of the stress of my problems in coco but I kept on researching here and other forums and asking Canna themselves and Ive got it almost down to a tee. I wouldnt say im a master with growing in coco but im close.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 1, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Yep. Go to this thread and read my posts https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-time-with-coco-seedlings-looking-rough-high-res-picks.977820/


Well thanks so much for the help (great tread). I knew something wasn't right seems like i would always get slow results when i was first starting a plant . How about a transplant scenario. Would you water every day after transplant to larger container.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 1, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I can relate so much to that. There was a point I wanted to tear my hair out because of the stress of my problems in coco but I kept on researching here and other forums and asking Canna themselves and Ive got it almost down to a tee. I wouldnt say im a master with growing in coco but im close.


I would feed them girls right now if were not so close to light's out


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 1, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Well thanks so much for the help (great tread). I knew something wasn't right seems like i would always get slow results when i was first starting a plant . How about a transplant scenario. Would you water every day after transplant to larger container.


I was watering once, sometimes twice, a day in 15 gallon fabric pots using coco. My outdoor plants went absolutely beast mode in coco. Coco should be kept consistently moist at a minimum. Because it holds oxygen so well, overwatering isn't as much an issue as with soil grows.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 1, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I was watering once, sometimes twice, a day in 15 gallon fabric pots using coco. My outdoor plants went absolutely beast mode in coco. Coco should be kept consistently moist at a minimum. Because it holds oxygen so well, overwatering isn't as much an issue as with soil grows.


Yea i would see good result's once i started feeding every day. Just getting started and transplants was i was seeing a problem. I pretty sure i managed to find a way to over water coco a couple of times.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 1, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Yea i would see good result's once i started feeding every day. Just getting started and transplants was i was seeing a problem. I pretty sure i managed to find a way to over water coco a couple of times.


I see what you're saying...I had good results transplanting several times into successively larger containers, rather than just going from say a solo cup to a 5 gallon, for example. I think I went starter pot, 1 gallon, 3 gallon, 6 gallon then final 15 gallon. They didn't miss a beat.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 1, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I see what you're saying...I had good results transplanting several times into successively larger containers, rather than just going from say a solo cup to a 5 gallon, for example. I think I went starter pot, 1 gallon, 3 gallon, 6 gallon then final 15 gallon. They didn't miss a beat.


I go from solo to 1 gal and finally to 2 gal cloth pot. No veg time. So are you saying continue to feed daily after transplant


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 1, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Well thanks so much for the help (great tread). I knew something wasn't right seems like i would always get slow results when i was first starting a plant . How about a transplant scenario. Would you water every day after transplant to larger container.


Me ,personally, whenever I see roots coming out of the solo cups I transplant. And I still water everyday BUT the pots I use (radical bags) let me water everyday. Ordinary fabric pots are ok too, Im sure on that, but those get so much algae growth whereas radical bags inhibit algae growth a noticeable amaunt. To be honest Ive never used the watering every day method on any other pots like say nursery pots/regular pots.Those radicle bags I told you about are THE tits for coco grows. Heres my LVTK
 
This plant was transplanted and fed "daily" again debunking any overwatering theories to me. The leaves do look a bit droopy but thats because the heater didnt turn on today (Ironically posting about overwating today) and when I checked the lowest temp of the night it was 63f . I guess they got stunted a bit by it.
Heres a shot of the roots


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 1, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I go from solo to 1 gal and finally to 2 gal cloth pot. No veg time. So are you saying continue to feed daily after transplant


Well, I'd say do what works best for your situation. If you were having trouble with daily waterings, then maybe every other day would be best while they throw down more roots. My plants were outdoors, so with air movement and heat my coco was probably drying out faster than yours is.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 1, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Me ,personally, whenever I see roots coming out of the solo cups I transplant. And I still water everyday BUT the pots I use (radical bags) let me water everyday. Ordinary fabric pots are ok too, Im sure on that, but those get so much algae growth whereas radical bags inhibit algae growth a noticeable amaunt. To be honest Ive never used the watering every day method on any other pots like say nursery pots/regular pots.Those radicle bags I told you about are THE tits for coco grows. Heres my LVTK
> View attachment 4225684
> This plant was transplanted and fed "daily" again debunking any overwatering theories to me. The leaves do look a bit droopy but thats because the heater didnt turn on today (Ironically posting about overwating today) and when I checked the lowest temp of the night it was 63f . I guess they got stunted a bit by it.
> Heres a shot of the roots
> View attachment 4225688


I was looking at those the other day. They don;t make them in 2 gal size. They have 1 and 3 gal. If i am doing clone to flower do you think i could get away with the i gal size. I was figuring a three gal might be to much


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 1, 2018)

PungentPete said:


> I don't think anyone said the entire pack wasn't germinating.. Reading is fundamental..


Nice response, nothing like a little ad hominem when we get frustrated. 

But honestly, when you say "3 outta 5" I hear "a whole pack." "If a majority of the pack doesn't germinate," would that be better for you? Is that an acceptable answer to restore your confidence in my reading abilities?


----------



## Papasmurf99 (Nov 1, 2018)

I just water lightly down the roots for 2 days then if it looks fine I give it a full water.


----------



## Papasmurf99 (Nov 1, 2018)

Papasmurf99 said:


> I just water lightly down the roots for 2 days then if it looks fine I give it a full water.


Coco is almost fool proof once ya know what ya doing


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 1, 2018)

A fool? I'm a fool sometimes...so we will see. Always do OF with added perlite and worm castings...but figured I'd change shit up so bought some Mother Earth coco/perlite and dumped in some worm castings this go around. I'll post some shots soon. Everything is rocking well so far. Just went into 2 gals...so they slowed a bit. The lone LA Affie (one didn't wanna party) has super tight internodal spacing. Might have a PRK leaner in the 3 Cheap Thrills on deck. (It's a bit mutated...) The other non-CVS strains are also getting with it. 

But this is what I wanted to share tonight. I've been playing around a bit with the new Dulytek squisher...and thought originally that pressing bubble would be the shit. It definitely works...but the real head turner was squishing PURE RASPBERRY KUSH nug. Oh fuckin' my....

First press. 7.4 grams of PRK, Boveda'd all day....offered up a WHOPPING 1.8 grams of rosin. The Cannarado Tahoe OG/Lemon G (Pucker OG) gave up 1.3 grams...and this was off the least frosty of the 3 plants grown. 

Definitely a learning curve....but it's coming on fast. Definitely gonna wish I had more PRK to mash...


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 1, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> A fool? I'm a fool sometimes...so we will see. Always do OF with added perlite and worm castings...but figured I'd change shit up so bought some Mother Earth coco/perlite and dumped in some worm castings this go around. I'll post some shots soon. Everything is rocking well so far. Just went into 2 gals...so they slowed a bit. The lone LA Affie (one didn't wanna party) has super tight internodal spacing. Might have a PRK leaner in the 3 Cheap Thrills on deck. (It's a bit mutated...) The other non-CVS strains are also getting with it.
> 
> But this is what I wanted to share tonight. I've been playing around a bit with the new Dulytek squisher...and thought originally that pressing bubble would be the shit. It definitely works...but the real head turner was squishing PURE RASPBERRY KUSH nug. Oh fuckin' my....
> 
> ...


Man, that is beautiful. Really nice return too.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 1, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I go from solo to 1 gal and finally to 2 gal cloth pot. No veg time. So are you saying continue to feed daily after transplant


This is what I do with smart pots and pure coco. Except I veg in the 1 gallon for however long. I water every day, sometimes twice and feed with every watering. Works well for me.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 1, 2018)

Do any of you guys reuse your old coco?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Do any of you guys reuse your old coco?


I forgot who it was said he just cuts out the rootball and sticks the new one in. Once I heard that I started reusing it (just taking out the large roots) and I haven't had any issues.. not one.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Do any of you guys reuse your old coco?


Yeah, for sure.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Yeah, for sure.


 I had some used coco that I had put in landscape fabric in a big tote with holes drilled in the bottom, left it outside and just let it rain through it to flush it out, it's been outside a long time. I just put some new sprouts in some in dixie cups and watered em in with a light clonex ph'd solution, and by the time I noticed something was wrong I only saved 2 out of 11. Ive only grew in coco a handful of times with good results but never started with fresh seedlings( straight from paper towel) anybody know what was wrong? Would they have a cal/mag issue that young?


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 2, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I was looking at those the other day. They don;t make them in 2 gal size. They have 1 and 3 gal. If i am doing clone to flower do you think i could get away with the i gal size. I was figuring a three gal might be to much


Yeah I asked them why they dont make two gallons and they told me most customers ask for 1 and 3 gallon bags not 2. About the clone to flower, Ive never tried that but im sure youd be fine with one gal.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 2, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Do any of you guys reuse your old coco?


The truth of the matter is that reusing coco after a run makes it lose its cation and anion charges and you can run into what looks like ph issues and micro and macro nutrient deficiencies. From a commercial standpoint the holy grail is consistency. If you re use coco you lose that control and consistency. Ive heard of people using the same coco for like five grows or more but its up to you really.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 2, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I had some used coco that I had put in landscape fabric in a big tote with holes drilled in the bottom, left it outside and just let it rain through it to flush it out, it's been outside a long time. I just put some new sprouts in some in dixie cups and watered em in with a light clonex ph'd solution, and by the time I noticed something was wrong I only saved 2 out of 11. Ive only grew in coco a handful of times with good results but never started with fresh seedlings( straight from paper towel) anybody know what was wrong? Would they have a cal/mag issue that young?


Did you check the runoff EC of the coco before planting? Seedligs have enough food in the cotyledons to sustain enough growth for about the first week of life. I usually use plain phd tap water (my tap water is 0ppms, on my new bluelap pen, no ro). They shouldnt have calmag issues with plain water for about a week. If they are hungry then start with 0.3 EC and increase it weekly accordingly to plants needs. What was wrong with the seedlings?


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2018)

Familiar faces here. Hi! I would like to run some fems which I have hardly done and this seems the place to be! Would like advice on Indica leaning hybreeds. Gonna get a couple.


----------



## growslut (Nov 2, 2018)

Hey Hillbill!

When I asked Rusty to recommend an indica he said "These lines are what you are looking for:"
Cheap Thrills
Pure L.A. Affie
91 Skunk D Fem
Lemon Crash OG 
Albert Supertramp
Electric Larry Land

He says the LA Affie is 100% indica and the others are easy to find indica dominant phenos

In the tent, 4 out of 5 that sprouted last week are growing strong. The Lemon Crash was the only seed to not pop the first round, so planted another and the 2nd seed germinated and looks healthy


----------



## hillbill (Nov 2, 2018)

growslut said:


> Hey Hillbill!
> 
> When I asked Rusty to recommend an indica he said "These lines are what you are looking for:"
> Cheap Thrills
> ...


Appreciate the help. Tryin to get a quick working vocabulary in Cannaventure dialect!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 2, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I had some used coco that I had put in landscape fabric in a big tote with holes drilled in the bottom, left it outside and just let it rain through it to flush it out, it's been outside a long time. I just put some new sprouts in some in dixie cups and watered em in with a light clonex ph'd solution, and by the time I noticed something was wrong I only saved 2 out of 11. Ive only grew in coco a handful of times with good results but never started with fresh seedlings( straight from paper towel) anybody know what was wrong? Would they have a cal/mag issue that young?


I would start where @Thegermling said, by checking the runoff of the coco. It could be the Ph is off. Also with coco, I generally feed lightly right away.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I would start where @Thegermling said, by checking the runoff of the coco. It could be the Ph is off. Also with coco, I generally feed lightly right away.


I heard checking ph of run off in coco isn't accurate. I read that bit when I switched over to coco a few years ago. Was told just to flush it good with correct nute level and ph. 

I just say this cuz I had issues one time and kept checking run off and numbers were all over the place. I thought I was going mad until I researched it to find that tid bit.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Appreciate the help. Tryin to get a quick working vocabulary in Cannaventure dialect!


Just watch out for stretching. I started my last round at 6'' and a couple went to 36" after the stretch. That Ghost OG is pretty potent.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I heard checking ph of run off in coco isn't accurate. I read that bit when I switched over to coco a few years ago. Was told just to flush it good with correct nute level and ph.
> 
> I just say this cuz I had issues one time and kept checking run off and numbers were all over the place. I thought I was going mad until I researched it to find that tid bit.


Yeah, I guess I never really check my runoff come to think of it. I do ph my water going in though, but boybelue said he was doing that, so I don't know. Hard to say what could have happened without seeing anything.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 2, 2018)

Yeah checking runoff ph isnt very accurate. As long as your feed is in the 5.8-6.2 range you should be fine. Another important thing to do is feed until runoff.


----------



## PungentPete (Nov 2, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Just watch out for stretching. I started my last round at 6'' and a couple went to 36" after the stretch. That Ghost OG is pretty potent.


Good to know.. thanks for the tip.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 2, 2018)

PungentPete said:


> Good to know.. thanks for the tip.


The Albert super tramp had the least amount of strech.The Ghost OG and Cheap trills were the big stretchers.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 2, 2018)

For people in coco check out drip clean.. Ive been using it a few months and it works as advertised. You only feed .2 ml/gal so the quart lasts a while.




CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> The Albert super tramp had the least amount of strech.The Ghost OG and Cheap trills were the big stretchers.


That's the one Im probably most lookin forward to running.. Your pics looked beast!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 2, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> For people in coco check out drip clean.. Ive been using it a few months and it works as advertised. You only feed .2 ml/gal so the quart lasts a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am not real good with smells but when i open my containers during curing it has some seriously wonderful smells coming from that one. ( The Albert)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I had some used coco that I had put in landscape fabric in a big tote with holes drilled in the bottom, left it outside and just let it rain through it to flush it out, it's been outside a long time. I just put some new sprouts in some in dixie cups and watered em in with a light clonex ph'd solution, and by the time I noticed something was wrong I only saved 2 out of 11. Ive only grew in coco a handful of times with good results but never started with fresh seedlings( straight from paper towel) anybody know what was wrong? Would they have a cal/mag issue that young?


Coco pulls calcium out of mix and holds it so it is not readily available to plants so you have to add cal/mag every watering. Also with coco flushing with plain water or rain water will mess it up. I forget the science behind it but you always want to water or flush with nutrients/salts present.

Perhaps that had something to do with plants perfomance?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Coco pulls calcium out of mix and holds it so it is not readily available to plants so you have to add cal/mag every watering. Also with coco flushing with plain water or rain water will mess it up. I forget the science behind it but you always want to water or flush with nutrients/salts present.
> 
> Perhaps that had something to do with plants perfomance?


I have read about that. I usually use my filtered tap( 100ppm) which is what i use for flushing. This last grow was my first with Mega crop. I did not flush at all during the grow ( Mega-crop's recommendation) however i did at the end anyway.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 2, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Did you check the runoff EC of the coco before planting? Seedligs have enough food in the cotyledons to sustain enough growth for about the first week of life. I usually use plain phd tap water (my tap water is 0ppms, on my new bluelap pen, no ro). They shouldnt have calmag issues with plain water for about a week. If they are hungry then start with 0.3 EC and increase it weekly accordingly to plants needs. What was wrong with the seedlings?


Idk it really stumped me , they didn't look overfeed and they didn't damp off , they just hit pause and I thought it might have been pH related and ran some ph'd ro water through em but it was too late. The two i saved looked ok and may have survived because I had some seeds off my outdoor in the same mix and there doing ok. I initially mixed 5ml clonex to a gal RO ph'd and kinda did a little flush with it. But yeah it sucked I lost 9 healthy Garlix sprouts. I just started another pk in peat pellet and they were immature compared to the first pk and two didnt germinate so im 11 for 22.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Familiar faces here. Hi! I would like to run some fems which I have hardly done and this seems the place to be! Would like advice on Indica leaning hybreeds. Gonna get a couple.


Also, don't sleep on Useful seeds. Like Rusty, a good cat, and has some cool looking fem lines. I've got two Useful, and 3 CV fems underway to go into a vacated tent in about 3 weeks, and expect much goodness.

Edit: I've also gotten real good buds from several IHG packs, but prices are mostly ridiculous these days.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Coco pulls calcium out of mix and holds it so it is not readily available to plants so you have to add cal/mag every watering. Also with coco flushing with plain water or rain water will mess it up. I forget the science behind it but you always want to water or flush with nutrients/salts present.
> 
> Perhaps that had something to do with plants perfomance?


If that's so , I'm sure that's the problem because ive had this tote sitting out back getting rained on for a long time, long time! I was watching Everest's YouTube video about coco runoff EC and decided to ck mine and it was awful straight out if the bag, so I threw my new and used in that tote thinking I was doing the right thing. I guess I made things worse.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 2, 2018)

boybelue said:


> If that's so , I'm sure that's the problem because ive had this tote sitting out back getting rained on for a long time, long time! I was watching Everest's YouTube video about coco runoff EC and decided to ck mine and it was awful straight out if the bag, so I threw my new and used in that tote thinking I was doing the right thing. I guess I made things worse.


I like everest hes a cool smart ass dude. Did your seedlings look like they had burnt tips? How often did you feed the seedlings? 
Yes, you cant use plain water BUT I do so only in the first couple days before I even present the coco with nutrients. Whenever you flush, dont use only water because it causes osmotic stress in the root zone. You need about a weak (0.5EC) solution to flush and thats only if you have nutrient burn meaning theres a salt buildup in the coco. If you decide to multifeed later on try not to go above 1.2.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 2, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I like everest hes a cool smart ass dude. Did your seedlings look like they had burnt tips? How often did you feed the seedlings?
> Yes, you cant use plain water BUT I do so only in the first couple days before I even present the coco with nutrients. Whenever you flush, dont use only water because it causes osmotic stress in the root zone. You need about a weak (0.5EC) solution to flush and thats only if you have nutrient burn meaning theres a salt buildup in the coco. If you decide to multifeed later on try not to go above 1.2.


Nope there wasn't no burn to them at all they just sorta shrunk if that makes any sense ,but they was still green out to the tips. Then the stem just sorta shriveled up and dried out, but not damping in like one area, the whole stem. What y'all all been saying makes sense because I imagine it got way over leached and I only used 5ml to a gal of the clonex and it normally calls for 5-10ml per Qt/L and then at the end I used straight RO so that made it worse. I was thinking "hell yea this stuffs gonna be leached out good" didn't realize what I was doing.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 2, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Nope there wasn't no burn to them at all they just sorta shrunk if that makes any sense ,but they was still green out to the tips. Then the stem just sorta shriveled up and dried out, but not damping in like one area, the whole stem. What y'all all been saying makes sense because I imagine it got way over leached and I only used 5ml to a gal of the clonex and it normally calls for 5-10ml per Qt/L and then at the end I used straight RO so that made it worse. I was thinking "hell yea this stuffs gonna be leached out good" didn't realize what I was doing.


I vote Starvation !


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 2, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Nope there wasn't no burn to them at all they just sorta shrunk if that makes any sense ,but they was still green out to the tips. Then the stem just sorta shriveled up and dried out, but not damping in like one area, the whole stem. What y'all all been saying makes sense because I imagine it got way over leached and I only used 5ml to a gal of the clonex and it normally calls for 5-10ml per Qt/L and then at the end I used straight RO so that made it worse. I was thinking "hell yea this stuffs gonna be leached out good" didn't realize what I was doing.


That PPM meter will scare the shit out of you with the Clonex at full strength


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 2, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Nope there wasn't no burn to them at all they just sorta shrunk if that makes any sense ,but they was still green out to the tips. Then the stem just sorta shriveled up and dried out, but not damping in like one area, the whole stem. What y'all all been saying makes sense because I imagine it got way over leached and I only used 5ml to a gal of the clonex and it normally calls for 5-10ml per Qt/L and then at the end I used straight RO so that made it worse. I was thinking "hell yea this stuffs gonna be leached out good" didn't realize what I was doing.


Im not familiar with using clonex so I wouldnt know (shocker). How often did you water them and what were temps and humidity like?


----------



## boybelue (Nov 3, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Im not familiar with using clonex so I wouldnt know (shocker). How often did you water them and what were temps and humidity like?


I put the coco in dixie/beer cups and it was damp then I run the clonex solution through it enough just to barely get any runoff, mainly to wet it down good, then transplanted the sprouts and they had gotten pretty good size. Then I sit them in a small tray with the dome opened up and propped up a little, humidity in the room stays around 60 and temps stay around room temp , may fall under a little but hardly ever gets under 70. Had two of the little sun blaster 18 inch t5s sitting on the dome sideways, its one of the domes with the grooves made to sit the t5s in. Then around 48 hrs I noticed they were headed downhill and I run some RO through it thinking maybe the pH might be off or the nutes a little high but it was already to late. Dang I wrote all this yesterday and thought I posted it! Crazy! Lol


----------



## boybelue (Nov 3, 2018)

I'm not really noticing anything special about the Clonex. Just the Clone and seedling nutrient, their other products I feel are ok. I just haven't noticed any advantages over any other mild nutrient solutions.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 3, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I put the coco in dixie/beer cups and it was damp then I run the clonex solution through it enough just to barely get any runoff, mainly to wet it down good, then transplanted the sprouts and they had gotten pretty good size. Then I sit them in a small tray with the dome opened up and propped up a little, humidity in the room stays around 60 and temps stay around room temp , may fall under a little but hardly ever gets under 70. Had two of the little sun blaster 18 inch t5s sitting on the dome sideways, its one of the domes with the grooves made to sit the t5s in. Then around 48 hrs I noticed they were headed downhill and I run some RO through it thinking maybe the pH might be off or the nutes a little high but it was already to late. Dang I wrote all this yesterday and thought I posted it! Crazy! Lol


You do the paper towel method for sprouting seeds, correct? 

Do you use hydrogen peroxide when sprouting them? I ask that because I was having an issue with seedlings damping off, so I started soaking the seeds in a weak hydrogen peroxide and water mix for 18-24 hours then planting them in my media, had much better results. I can't say it was 100% the h2o2 that did it or if I changed something I was doing, but it can't hurt to try if you're not already using it.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 3, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I put the coco in dixie/beer cups and it was damp then I run the clonex solution through it enough just to barely get any runoff, mainly to wet it down good, then transplanted the sprouts and they had gotten pretty good size. Then I sit them in a small tray with the dome opened up and propped up a little, humidity in the room stays around 60 and temps stay around room temp , may fall under a little but hardly ever gets under 70. Had two of the little sun blaster 18 inch t5s sitting on the dome sideways, its one of the domes with the grooves made to sit the t5s in. Then around 48 hrs I noticed they were headed downhill and I run some RO through it thinking maybe the pH might be off or the nutes a little high but it was already to late. Dang I wrote all this yesterday and thought I posted it! Crazy! Lol


Did you ever test the runoff ec of the coco you left outside? If you left the coco outside maybe it was a perfect breeding groud for something like pathogens to grow in. But you said your seedlings didnt look like they had anything they just shrunk. If you still have the coco try checking the runoff ec.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 3, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I'm not really noticing anything special about the Clonex. Just the Clone and seedling nutrient, their other products I feel are ok. I just haven't noticed any advantages over any other mild nutrient solutions.


Just curious boybelue have you been using the clonex at full strength 10ml per liter


----------



## boybelue (Nov 3, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> You do the paper towel method for sprouting seeds, correct?
> 
> Do you use hydrogen peroxide when sprouting them? I ask that because I was having an issue with seedlings damping off, so I started soaking the seeds in a weak hydrogen peroxide and water mix for 18-24 hours then planting them in my media, had much better results. I can't say it was 100% the h2o2 that did it or if I changed something I was doing, but it can't hurt to try if you're not already using it.


Most of the time for indoor i do the paper towel, outside i normally just plant em straight in peat pellets. Now that you mentioned it I may start mixing a small amount of peroxide with ro and dampen my towels with it. I've seen peroxide help with seedlings I've left in towels to long, like where they start damping off and get that sorta transparent look on the stem. Sprayed 3% on em and they get that bright white healthy look back. So yeah I think I'll start doing a weak peroxide soak or just dampen towel with it. 


Thegermling said:


> Did you ever test the runoff ec of the coco you left outside? If you left the coco outside maybe it was a perfect breeding groud for something like pathogens to grow in. But you said your seedlings didnt look like they had anything they just shrunk. If you still have the coco try checking the runoff ec.


 I'll ck that runoff tomorrow , I'm really thinking my leaching it out so much screwed it up. I really didn't notice anything out of the ordinary, no larva ,smelled ok and all but still could have been something I wouldn't have noticed. I'm really wanting to use this coco, ive got some new bales but theres a lot of coco in that tote, think its 50gal tote. Biggest one lowes had at the time.


CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Just curious boybelue have you been using the clonex at full strength 10ml per liter


Nah i just mixed 5ml to a gallon that first time. They were just out of the napkins and I thought that little bit wouldn't hurt. Thanks guys for the help, I'm gonna try to use it but I'm gonna start my CV gear in peat pellets and get em up a bit before transfer. Cant stand losing seedlings, I always think that could've been the one, the Grail! Sorry for this huge post.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 4, 2018)

Chopped the girls at day 68, been hanging for about a week.
I did a reckless job at pollinating my Golden Nuggets and have ended up with a sprinkling of seeds randomly placed everywhere. What happens when you get seeds from an S1 crossed with a reg?
Albert Super Tramp  
Cheap Thrills  
Had to cut the LVTK a little earlier than expected, found a few small spots of PM on a couple leaves.
It's really nice smoke though, she's close enough to suit me....got a bag o bud


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Chopped the girls at day 68, been hanging for about a week.
> I did a reckless job at pollinating my Golden Nuggets and have ended up with a sprinkling of seeds randomly placed everywhere. What happens when you get seeds from an S1 crossed with a reg?
> Albert Super TrampView attachment 4226956 View attachment 4226958
> Cheap ThrillsView attachment 4226959 View attachment 4226960
> ...


 Looks good man, gotta love harvest time!


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looks good man, gotta love harvest time!


Hey thx notso, heck yeah I've got 12 strains to smoke through this coming year.
This was as good a season as we could ever expect for this part of the country.
Shot of the LVTK definitely not the super frosty model, but the buzz is spot on, just a wonderful high..


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 4, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Hey thx notso, heck yeah I've got 12 strains to smoke through this coming year.
> This was as good a season as we could ever expect for this part of the country.
> Shot of the LVTK definitely not the super frosty model, but the buzz is spot on, just a wonderful high..View attachment 4227029


Very nice!!
I should get my order from them this week.
Had a wonderful buying experience with Cannaventure seeds.
Rusty is a very nice person to deal with.


----------



## PungentPete (Nov 4, 2018)

PungentPete said:


> Bought 4 packs of cannaventure seeds.. LA affie, cheap thrills, arcata ghost and Albert Super Tramp.. was really pumped to do the super tramp first after seeing it..packs were perfect size as i can only grow 4 or 5 plants at a time. Only 2 of the 5 seeds germinated.. dont know what happened as i do it the same way everytime with very high rate of success.. kinda bummed me out. Thats my first exp with cannaventure.. i hope the others are not the same..


I would like to ammend this comment I made about my experience with cannaventure seeds. I continued to attempt to germinate the 3 seeds that did not open originally. After my original method of soaking overnight and then into some seedling media and not getting my usual results I took them out of the media and put them in some damp paper towels. 
A few days like that with nothing happening I figured they were dead.. Last night I looked at the dead horses and they still seemed viable to me. They just wouldn't open. I picked up up each seed figuring I had nothing to loose and I pinched them until I heard the the seed crack along the seem where it should and put them back... Well I looked this morning and 2 more of the seeds now have a tap root showing. I think the seed shell was so hard that it was hampering their development and preventing it from opening up.
I would also like to apologize to @thenotsoesoteric if I offended you with my comment. It was not my intention but can see how it could be interpreted that way. Please accept my apology.. 
With that being said my advice is that patience is a virtue and that stepping out of the box and doing something you would not normally try can have positive results..keep an open mind and heart.... Looking forward to a great Albert Super Tramp grow... . Peace


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 4, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Appreciate the help. Tryin to get a quick working vocabulary in Cannaventure dialect!


Usefull is doing a big drop in december at GLG if you are interested.I might buy some from him on that drop.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 4, 2018)

PungentPete said:


> I would like to ammend this comment I made about my experience with cannaventure seeds. I continued to attempt to germinate the 3 seeds that did not open originally. After my original method of soaking overnight and then into some seedling media and not getting my usual results I took them out of the media and put them in some damp paper towels.
> A few days like that with nothing happening I figured they were dead.. Last night I looked at the dead horses and they still seemed viable to me. They just wouldn't open. I picked up up each seed figuring I had nothing to loose and I pinched them until I heard the the seed crack along the seem where it should and put them back... Well I looked this morning and 2 more of the seeds now have a tap root showing. I think the seed shell was so hard that it was hampering their development and preventing it from opening up.
> I would also like to apologize to @thenotsoesoteric if I offended you with my comment. It was not my intention but can see how it could be interpreted that way. Please accept my apology..
> With that being said my advice is that patience is a virtue and that stepping out of the box and doing something you would not normally try can have positive results..keep an open mind and heart.... Looking forward to a great Albert Super Tramp grow... . Peace


You're good bro, glad too hear you got a couple more going. I can be a dick sometimes, dont take it personal. Cheers man


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2018)

PungentPete said:


> I would like to ammend this comment I made about my experience with cannaventure seeds. I continued to attempt to germinate the 3 seeds that did not open originally. After my original method of soaking overnight and then into some seedling media and not getting my usual results I took them out of the media and put them in some damp paper towels.
> A few days like that with nothing happening I figured they were dead.. Last night I looked at the dead horses and they still seemed viable to me. They just wouldn't open. I picked up up each seed figuring I had nothing to loose and I pinched them until I heard the the seed crack along the seem where it should and put them back... Well I looked this morning and 2 more of the seeds now have a tap root showing. I think the seed shell was so hard that it was hampering their development and preventing it from opening up.
> I would also like to apologize to @thenotsoesoteric if I offended you with my comment. It was not my intention but can see how it could be interpreted that way. Please accept my apology..
> With that being said my advice is that patience is a virtue and that stepping out of the box and doing something you would not normally try can have positive results..keep an open mind and heart.... Looking forward to a great Albert Super Tramp grow... . Peace


Have you ever tried scuffing your seeds with sand paper before soaking? This can help if you have stubborn seeds with thick shells. Lot of people swear by it


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 4, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Have you ever tried scuffing your seeds with sand paper before soaking? This can help if you have stubborn seeds with thick shells. Lot of people swear by it


Like This? I use it on all seeds before soak


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Like This? I use it on all seeds before soak


Yessir. Never done it myself, but I wish I had, at least on my BOG Blue Moon Rocks.


----------



## PungentPete (Nov 4, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Have you ever tried scuffing your seeds with sand paper before soaking? This can help if you have stubborn seeds with thick shells. Lot of people swear by it


I have never done it but will certainly consider it in the future. Really never crossed my mind.. Thanks for the reminder..


----------



## yellowrx03 (Nov 4, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Like This? I use it on all seeds before soak


Same here. I use a medicine pill bottle with sand paper in it. Shake it for a few minutes then soak. Works like a charm


----------



## boybelue (Nov 4, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Have you ever tried scuffing your seeds with sand paper before soaking? This can help if you have stubborn seeds with thick shells. Lot of people swear by it


They call scarifying them or something like that don't they? Ive heard or read about that in my old books but have never done it. Do y'all just scuff the seam?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> They call scarifying them or something like that don't they? Ive heard or read about that in my old books but have never done it. Do y'all just scuff the seam?


Yea pretty much. I don't shake mine i just let them roll around on the sand paper. Kind feel like i am just scoffing the seam.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 4, 2018)

boybelue said:


> They call scarifying them or something like that don't they? Ive heard or read about that in my old books but have never done it. Do y'all just scuff the seam?


Yeah, that's the proper term. I've never actually done it myself, but I know some people will line a matchbox or pill bottle with sandpaper and give em a little Shakey shake.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 4, 2018)

6 lvtk


----------



## boybelue (Nov 4, 2018)

dstroy said:


> 6 lvtk
> 
> View attachment 4227375


Cool setup, I've been wanting to do an hpa system forever. I've got everything to do it without the bladder or accumulator and solenoids. But ive decided not to do it that way as the sprayers drips as the pressure drops . You've done yours right, can you notice a big difference vs other methods?


----------



## dstroy (Nov 5, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Cool setup, I've been wanting to do an hpa system forever. I've got everything to do it without the bladder or accumulator and solenoids. But ive decided not to do it that way as the sprayers drips as the pressure drops . You've done yours right, can you notice a big difference vs other methods?


The only other things i do is ffof and perlite for my moms, and I have an LPA cloner.

My mom plants grow slow as hell compared to HPA. Like slooooooooow. 

I don’t have anything else to compare to, I started growing with HPA because it seemed to be like a good way to get “enough” (for RSO) out of a small space in a reasonable amount of time. It does that.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 5, 2018)

dstroy said:


> The only other things i do is ffof and perlite for my moms, and I have an LPA cloner.
> 
> My mom plants grow slow as hell compared to HPA. Like slooooooooow.
> 
> I don’t have anything else to compare to, I started growing with HPA because it seemed to be like a good way to get “enough” (for RSO) out of a small space in a reasonable amount of time. It does that.


How do you time your pulses for the solenoids, I couldn't tell a lot about it from the pics. Also does your pump just kick on off of a pressure switch. It's really interesting, I plan to run mine in the nft style square pipe one day.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 5, 2018)

boybelue said:


> How do you time your pulses for the solenoids, I couldn't tell a lot about it from the pics. Also does your pump just kick on off of a pressure switch. It's really interesting, I plan to run mine in the nft style square pipe one day.


Everything gets handled by two controllers that I built, one for environmental stuff like spray times, lights, ac, humidity temp etc.
One for ph, ec, top off etc.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 5, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Everything gets handled by two controllers that I built, one for environmental stuff like spray times, lights, ac, humidity temp etc.
> One for ph, ec, top off etc.


Seeing yours has spiked my interest again and ive dug all my stuff out. Thats cool you've built your controllers, I'd like to find some timers like multiponics use. Can you program the pH swing with a controller? Or is it just a set point.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 5, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Seeing yours has spiked my interest again and ive dug all my stuff out. Thats cool you've built your controllers, I'd like to find some timers like multiponics use. Can you program the pH swing with a controller? Or is it just a set point.


It’s a set point with a deadband, so it keeps it in an acceptable “range of ph” from 5.7-5.9, I can keep it at one set point or I can let it drift. It’s up to me.

I can change it to whatever I want, I can change how fast or slow, how much or how little. Literally any way you can think of I could program my controller to act that way. I could set a schedule and have it be a different ph at different times of day. 

Literally any way I want to control it I can, and the amount of money I’ve saved (just from a reduction in my daily labor) has already paid off my investment for this latest controller.

Not only that, but being able to design, manufacture, and program something of this nature is really satisfying.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 5, 2018)

dstroy said:


> It’s a set point with a deadband, so it keeps it in an acceptable “range of ph” from 5.7-5.9, I can keep it at one set point or I can let it drift. It’s up to me.
> 
> I can change it to whatever I want, I can change how fast or slow, how much or how little. Literally any way you can think of I could program my controller to act that way. I could set a schedule and have it be a different ph at different times of day.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't know where to begin. If its mechanical or electrical I've got it covered, but when it gets deep in electronics i get left behind. The two things I'd like to go back to school on is electronics and chemistry.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 5, 2018)

Pure LA Affie and Albert Super Tramp fems have been ordered. First fem venture except for a couple freebies long ago. Lots of Afghan here which I like.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 5, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Pure LA Affie and Albert Super Tramp fems have been ordered. First fem venture except for a couple freebies long ago. Lots of Afghan here which I like.


I was on vigilant nanner hunt on my first round not a single one. You will like the Albert some real floral sweet smell's.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 5, 2018)

Anyone growing 91 skunk d? Ordered over the weekend, shipped out today. Excited to have some chem genetics in my garden. I grew the pure ghost and really liked it.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 5, 2018)

sharptater said:


> Anyone growing 91 skunk d? Ordered over the weekend, shipped out today. Excited to have some chem genetics in my garden. I grew the pure ghost and really liked it.
> View attachment 4227846
> View attachment 4227847
> View attachment 4227848


How many day's did you flower the Ghost OG


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 5, 2018)

sharptater said:


> Anyone growing 91 skunk d? Ordered over the weekend, shipped out today. Excited to have some chem genetics in my garden. I grew the pure ghost and really liked it.
> View attachment 4227846
> View attachment 4227847
> View attachment 4227848


Also is that the Ghost to the right in the first pic and what strain is that to the left in the first pic.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 5, 2018)

Its been awhile since that grow, but I'm pretty sure I took it to 10 weeks. I think that pic was around week 6 or 7.


----------



## sharptater (Nov 5, 2018)

Yes ghost on right. Left plant was forum cookie s1 from cool creek genetics. Both awesome plants, great smoke. Grown in coco and lst'd.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 5, 2018)

How fast is fast ?
I had a lvtk in the tent 24/7 light threw it outside to flower it seems like it may only go 8 weeks ?


----------



## dstroy (Nov 5, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I wouldn't know where to begin. If its mechanical or electrical I've got it covered, but when it gets deep in electronics i get left behind. The two things I'd like to go back to school on is electronics and chemistry.


I’d start by writing down a list of shit that you don’t want to do in the garden anymore and see about picking one thing you think will help you out the most (feasible things, like watering etc.) not having to do it by hand all the time. 

Then start thinking about how you would automate that task with the skills you know right now.

Then we go back to the feasibility aspect, is it still feasible? If yes then keep thinking about it, and when you’ve solved the problem, KEEP going because there’s sure as shit a better way to do it, we just don’t know about it yet cause you haven’t thought it up.

Really anyone can learn how to build basic electronics as long as they are good at planning, and know how to do a little math to solve the circuit. You can make your life soooooo much easier. Seriously. 

Not only that, but you are a private citizen and can build literally anything you want and as long as you dont cause a nuisance or a public health hazard (like that kid that build the nuclear reactor in a garden shed) with the things you build no one can do shit to stop you. Invent away.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 6, 2018)

I definitely had to much to handle this season with the outdoor, GH and indoor all at the same time. Never really checked the indoor plants close enough obviously....found a few of these 
Initially thought I had got a little handy with my GN pollen cause I was finding seeds scattered here and there.
As I worked my way thru all of the plants I realized this is way to many seeds...gotta herm somewhere.
Fukn CT 2 stuck in the back corner probably crazy temp swings with the garage upper 80s to low 60s for a bit.
Ended up with a little over 10oz of seedy weed, break out the game box lid I guess....bringing back the 70s.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I definitely had to much to handle this season with the outdoor, GH and indoor all at the same time. Never really checked the indoor plants close enough obviously....found a few of theseView attachment 4228066
> Initially thought I had got a little handy with my GN pollen cause I was finding seeds scattered here and there.
> As I worked my way thru all of the plants I realized this is way to many seeds...gotta herm somewhere.
> Fukn CT 2 stuck in the back corner probably crazy temp swings with the garage upper 80s to low 60s for a bit.
> Ended up with a little over 10oz of seedy weed, break out the game box lid I guess....bringing back the 70s.


What all did you have inside strain wise? Did everything inside get seeded. Did you say it was the Cheap Thrills that thru the naner's and was it real late in Flowering?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I definitely had to much to handle this season with the outdoor, GH and indoor all at the same time. Never really checked the indoor plants close enough obviously....found a few of theseView attachment 4228066
> Initially thought I had got a little handy with my GN pollen cause I was finding seeds scattered here and there.
> As I worked my way thru all of the plants I realized this is way to many seeds...gotta herm somewhere.
> Fukn CT 2 stuck in the back corner probably crazy temp swings with the garage upper 80s to low 60s for a bit.
> Ended up with a little over 10oz of seedy weed, break out the game box lid I guess....bringing back the 70s.


Well now you got plenty of fem beans. They should be descent. 

When i first started growing I had a plant herm like crazy, I found seeds all in that bud, didnt even realized what happened. But my buddy grew some of those beans and they were solid. He didnt have any herm problems.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 6, 2018)

On my last round of CV i took 3 strain's 9 full weeks without any problem's. The Albert i would have taken another week. Right before harvest i was speaking with a professional legal grower that gave his opinion of the fem seed's. He told me to be careful of pushing them to late in flowering. Although that being said was wondering how much harm a nanner could do in the last week. However there was something else he was talking about like white on the seed sack or something that could result in pushing to late into flowering. He had me kind of spooked so i took the Albert down after 9 weeks. I was apprehensive on the grow with the fem's from CV only cause of bad experiences with the fem seed's in the past but that was also when i was first learning to grow so could have been a lot of operator error.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 6, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> What all did you have inside strain wise? Did everything inside get seeded. Did you say it was the Cheap Thrills that thru the naner's and was it real late in Flowering?


I feel I have to take the full wrap on this one. I felt the indoor was going smooth, ignoring all the comments from others talking of herms. I've only had 1 herm outdoors that I know of, it just wasn't on my mind....stupid me. Even after having wild temp and humidity swings from summer to fall weather, in the garage at that. 
After breaking down all of the plants and inspecting closely only found nanners on CT #2. Pretty fukn obvious at least a dozen of them, seeded every thing in the tent GN, AST, FMF CTs. It was early on for sure, all seeds are fully mature in every plant. If I had not been lazy and taken every plant out for inspection at least weekly, this never would have happened. This being my 2nd indoor grow I got kinda cocky thinking this is easy stuff....I am truly a beginner at this indoor. 



thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well now you got plenty of fem beans. They should be descent.
> 
> When i first started growing I had a plant herm like crazy, I found seeds all in that bud, didnt even realized what happened. But my buddy grew some of those beans and they were solid. He didnt have any herm problems.


That scares me to think of trying any of them after this experience. 
I'm pissed that I had a killer GN male that I peppered the GN girls with and now can't discern those from the hermi seeds.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 6, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> On my last round of CV i took 3 strain's 9 full weeks without any problem's. The Albert i would have taken another week. Right before harvest i was speaking with a professional legal grower that gave his opinion of the fem seed's. He told me to be careful of pushing them to late in flowering. Although that being said was wondering how much harm a nanner could do in the last week. However there was something else he was talking about like white on the seed sack or something that could result in pushing to late into flowering. He had me kind of spooked so i took the Albert down after 9 weeks. I was apprehensive on the grow with the fem's from CV only cause of bad experiences with the fem seed's in the past but that was also when i was first learning to grow so could have been a lot of operator error.


I'm paying attention...


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I feel I have to take the full wrap on this one. I felt the indoor was going smooth, ignoring all the comments from others talking of herms. I've only had 1 herm outdoors that I know of, it just wasn't on my mind....stupid me. Even after having wild temp and humidity swings from summer to fall weather, in the garage at that.
> After breaking down all of the plants and inspecting closely only found nanners on CT #2. Pretty fukn obvious at least a dozen of them, seeded every thing in the tent GN, AST, FMF CTs. It was early on for sure, all seeds are fully mature in every plant. If I had not been lazy and taken every plant out for inspection at least weekly, this never would have happened. This being my 2nd indoor grow I got kinda cocky thinking this is easy stuff....I am truly a beginner at this indoor.
> 
> 
> ...


Have you given any consideration to starting a seed company?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 6, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Have you given any consideration to starting a seed company?


That's a good Kojak comment


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I'm paying attention...


I liked doing what Chunky does. Go in there 5 minuet's before lights on with a small led flash light . Pointing up at the canopy you can see very well. I would think that the seed's would be good fem seed's as long as you feel like you stressed it into herm. Someone can correct me if i am wrong on that please.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

environmental stress, not genetics, right?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 6, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> environmental stress, not genetics, right?


Right


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 6, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> environmental stress, not genetics, right?


So what's up with the seed's in the other two strains in there that was pollinated by the Cheap Thrills.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I feel I have to take the full wrap on this one. I felt the indoor was going smooth, ignoring all the comments from others talking of herms. I've only had 1 herm outdoors that I know of, it just wasn't on my mind....stupid me. Even after having wild temp and humidity swings from summer to fall weather, in the garage at that.
> After breaking down all of the plants and inspecting closely only found nanners on CT #2. Pretty fukn obvious at least a dozen of them, seeded every thing in the tent GN, AST, FMF CTs. It was early on for sure, all seeds are fully mature in every plant. If I had not been lazy and taken every plant out for inspection at least weekly, this never would have happened. This being my 2nd indoor grow I got kinda cocky thinking this is easy stuff....I am truly a beginner at this indoor.
> 
> 
> ...


Send them to me before you throw em away, Lmao, but seriously you probably got some good beans there. I wouldn't be scared to run any of them, just keep an eye out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I feel I have to take the full wrap on this one. I felt the indoor was going smooth, ignoring all the comments from others talking of herms. I've only had 1 herm outdoors that I know of, it just wasn't on my mind....stupid me. Even after having wild temp and humidity swings from summer to fall weather, in the garage at that.
> After breaking down all of the plants and inspecting closely only found nanners on CT #2. Pretty fukn obvious at least a dozen of them, seeded every thing in the tent GN, AST, FMF CTs. It was early on for sure, all seeds are fully mature in every plant. If I had not been lazy and taken every plant out for inspection at least weekly, this never would have happened. This being my 2nd indoor grow I got kinda cocky thinking this is easy stuff....I am truly a beginner at this indoor.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn bro! I didnt even catch that the first time around. Now you dont know which seeds were made with GN vs ct2. Damn it. If it was just the hermied plant then no biggie but now you gotta play mystery bean everytime you pop one and thats a pain in the ass. Well hopefully you find a surprise badass in 1 of those mystery beans.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 6, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Did you ever test the runoff ec of the coco you left outside? If you left the coco outside maybe it was a perfect breeding groud for something like pathogens to grow in. But you said your seedlings didnt look like they had anything they just shrunk. If you still have the coco try checking the runoff ec.


I finally got around to checking my coco. R0 was 4 ppms, I filtered a 2L bottle full, got a new cup of coco out of the tote and ran that through to another 2L. I ck'd it at 1L and it was at 90ppms and after the 2nd L it was around 60ppms. I did ck pH of the RO at 5.3 and it was 5.9 after run through.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> So what's up with the seed's in the other two strains in there that was pollinated by the Cheap Thrills.


Im not sure he knows exactly which plant pollenated what if it was more than one plant, sounds like to me.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 6, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Im not sure he knows exactly which plant pollenated what if it was more than one plant, sounds like to me.


I thought he said it was CT ph#1. So if it was the CT that thru the pollen what does that make the seeds of the other 2 strains involved.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 6, 2018)

not sure he knows exactly


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 6, 2018)

Pure Raspberry Kush. Pic #1 is my purple, raspberry syrup pheno, #2 is green with no particular defining fragrance.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 6, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> not sure he knows exactly


You could be right my friend...these old eyes?



thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn bro! I didnt even catch that the first time around. Now you dont know which seeds were made with GN vs ct2. Damn it. If it was just the hermied plant then no biggie but now you gotta play mystery bean everytime you pop one and thats a pain in the ass. Well hopefully you find a surprise badass in 1 of those mystery beans.


Yeah right... real problem for me is that I don't want the CT mix.



boybelue said:


> Send them to me before you throw em away, Lmao, but seriously you probably got some good beans there. I wouldn't be scared to run any of them, just keep an eye out.


I would be glad to send this exclusive exotic mix to anyone who would be interested....PMs.



blowincherrypie said:


> Have you given any consideration to starting a seed company?


That's funny dude...I never make $ off of shit, I just give my stuff away. If your ever up around Forest Grove Or. let me know, I'll sling a few jars your way.

Thinking back...when the weather and temps started to change. Both of the CTs reacted by drooping 'like from over watering' at the first sign of cooler temps. Normal temps had been 80-85, 72-77 during summer. When fall hit the daytime temps didn't change all that much 78- 82 but the lights out was down around mid to upper 60s.
And the CT2 was the first to show pistil color and start to swell a bit, just thought cool early pheno.
Feel like a newb for sure...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> You could be right my friend...these old eyes?
> 
> 
> Yeah right... real problem for me is that I don't want the CT mix.
> ...


Well you sure did not look like a newb with those 10' monsters you had in the green house this year


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 6, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Well you sure did not look like a newb with those 10' monsters you had in the green house this year


Thx man.. I consider myself a good organic gardener and love growing. I've been successful in my outdoor grows and the GH is a whole different game, able to grow into Oct an Nov has been instrumental in quality 4 and 5lb harvest. But this is becoming less important to me (larger harvest). 
I need Sept, Oct and Nov to do the things I love.
I haven't been deer hunting in 3 years...weird! 
Missed a lot of salmon trips with my buddys...weird!
Went out picking mushrooms only once this year...really weird!
I will now divert all my attention to my indoor grows, which I can start and finish at will.
I'm gonna build a 5x10 insulated climate controlled room in the garage, and take this a little more serious in terms of production. It just might be possible for this old dog to learn some new tricks...better get back to trimming...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 6, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Thx man.. I consider myself a good organic gardener and love growing. I've been successful in my outdoor grows and the GH is a whole different game, able to grow into Oct an Nov has been instrumental in quality 4 and 5lb harvest. But this is becoming less important to me (larger harvest).
> I need Sept, Oct and Nov to do the things I love.
> I haven't been deer hunting in 3 years...weird!
> Missed a lot of salmon trips with my buddys...weird!
> ...


I don't remember ever seeing very many nanners in any of my outdoor throughout the years but by the 2nd year of indoor I had seen several on several plants.

We suck at fine tuning an environment compared to Mother Nature, lol. It happens to the best of them. Put yourself up, dust it off and keep on trucking. Shit will just make you that much better in the long run. Cheers


----------



## sharptater (Nov 7, 2018)

Hands down best seed buying experience Ive ever had. I used the 50% off code, got 11 beans for $53 amazing deal. Super excited to grow these. Will definitely be ordering more.


----------



## Indoorpro (Nov 7, 2018)

whats the code?


----------



## ROCKTOTO (Nov 7, 2018)

Indoorpro said:


> whats the code?


go to the website look at promos


----------



## Indoorpro (Nov 7, 2018)

cool thx


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 7, 2018)

Lvtk outdoors bit of a light dep to stop reveg 
Buds growing off leaves in about 5 or 6 spots weird shit but frosty strain


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 8, 2018)

My order is stuck in Canada because of the postal strike....errrrrrr.
Hands down the buying experience and support from Cannaventure seed is top notch.
Rusty is a very nice person to deal with.
I will buy a few more strains from them in the future. Nice genetics they have.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 8, 2018)

Albert Supertramp and Pure LA Affie out for delivery!!!!!!


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 8, 2018)

Think you'll like the Affie, jmho


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 8, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Think you'll like the Affie, jmho


I hope it's nice I have it in my main ground hole this season right now ( aust)


----------



## hillbill (Nov 8, 2018)

Package missed me first time I checked th mail at 1:25. Got the other stuff and rechecked tracking later as it was “out for delivery” this morning. It said delivered to mailbox in xxxxxxxxxx at 2:00. Sure enough old hippie carrier must have been zoning.

In the house are Albert Super Tramp and Pure LA Affie! Unexpected freebie, Cookie Wreck!


----------



## boybelue (Nov 8, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Package missed me first time I checked th mail at 1:25. Got the other stuff and rechecked tracking later as it was “out for delivery” this morning. It said delivered to mailbox in xxxxxxxxxx at 2:00. Sure enough old hippie carrier must have been zoning.
> 
> In the house are Albert Super Tramp and Pure LA Affie! Unexpected freebie, Cookie Wreck!


I LOVE tracking!!! Better than sliced bread!


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I LOVE tracking!!! Better than sliced bread!


lol unless it says Alert seized by Law Enforcement, lolol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 8, 2018)

I ordered a pack of gorilla wreck and Rusty sent me a free pack of Half & Half because I had asked if he still had it in stock. 
Sweet! 
I'm a happy camper...


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 9, 2018)

My order arrived got cookie wreck as freebies.
Am very happy with my purchase and will order again.
Nice to deal with nice people.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 9, 2018)

Hmmmmm. I'll be watching the CT's in the tent after hearing that, for sure.

LA Affie. Planted 2...this one is the only one who decided to play. Stacking nodes pretty well under the t-5's.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 9, 2018)

What an awesome season, really enjoyed growing most everything from CVS. The CW, H&H and LVTK all excelled outdoors with very little issues. Finally got everything jarred up bagged up...now the wait.
Thanks Rusty for all of your hard work and dedication towards something we all love.
A few bud shots...
LVTK
H&H

Cookie Wreck


AST

CT


Now....what next?


----------



## boybelue (Nov 9, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> lol unless it says Alert seized by Law Enforcement, lolol


That would suck , I've been lucky, knocking of wood, ive never had one seized or anything lost in post.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 9, 2018)

Couple outdoor shots of light dep lvtk..
Can't believe how frosty it is 
Got the lemon pheno ? Sure smells it anyone know about lemons and lvtk ?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 9, 2018)

Did a quick remodel on the flower room(closet) between crops. Changed light (need welding goggles for this one), Had to reverse the over head exhaust and carbon filter. Located the ballast and main light timer on the outside of the room. Thought i would post a couple of pictures if any one would care to look. Room is 3' x 6'6".


----------



## boybelue (Nov 9, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Did a quick remodel on the flower room(closet) between crops. Changed light (need welding goggles for this one), Had to reverse the over head exhaust and carbon filter. Located the ballast and main light timer on the outside of the room. Thought i would post a couple of pictures if any one would care to look. Room is 3' x 6'6".


Thats clean man! Did you have to shave your trays to fit? Like the PVC stands too.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 9, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Thats clean man! Did you have to shave your trays to fit? Like the PVC stands too.


Yes i did, Used a jig saw pretty easy. I have 5 elec Larry's. 3 Acata Ghost and 4 jelly pie going in very soon.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 9, 2018)

Pretty nice setup you've got there Capt.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 9, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Pretty nice setup you've got there Capt.


Thank you joe. I hope i got her right this time. Had a xxl hps hood on the first run in there. Just not enough room length wise with the thru hood ducting and a light mover and any kind of height adjustment. Test fired her today and diffidently had working temperatures. Very happy with that. Was my biggest concern.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 9, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Thank you joe. I hope i got her right this time. Had a xxl hps hood on the first run in there. Just not enough room length wise with the thru hood ducting and a light mover and any kind of height adjustment. Test fired her today and diffidently had working temperatures. Very happy with that. Was my biggest concern.


Cool, hope she serves you well. 

I'm just getting ready to dip my toes into some indoor growing. Got a little tent (2x2x4) just to get started and I have enough light with my QB setup to upgrade to a 4x4 without adding more lights. Gonna be a fun little venture.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 9, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Cool, hope she serves you well.
> 
> I'm just getting ready to dip my toes into some indoor growing. Got a little tent (2x2x4) just to get started and I have enough light with my QB setup to upgrade to a 4x4 without adding more lights. Gonna be a fun little venture.


How close to the canopy can you get the QB


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 9, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> How close to the canopy can you get the QB


I don't know. From my understanding, pretty damn close...I hope that's the case because I won't have a ton of headroom to work with. Probably going to be doing a lot topping and lst to keep things short-ish. It's going to be one of those "figure it out as I go" situations. I'm used to outdoor with no height restrictions...


----------



## boybelue (Nov 9, 2018)

What do you guys think about those pucks, I'm fixing to throw up a tent in the house and ive never grown in a tent. I bought a few 3590s and I thought about mixing in some of those pucks, what kind of configuration would yall recommend for a 4x8 tent?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 9, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I don't know. From my understanding, pretty damn close...I hope that's the case because I won't have a ton of headroom to work with. Probably going to be doing a lot topping and lst to keep things short-ish. It's going to be one of those "figure it out as I go" situations. I'm used to outdoor with no height restrictions...


Guess it would be best to 12/12 from seed. My last run i started the ghost and CT they were 6" at the flip. Several went to 36"before i super cropped them.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 9, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What do you guys think about those pucks, I'm fixing to throw up a tent in the house and ive never grown in a tent. I bought a few 3590s and I thought about mixing in some of those pucks, what kind of configuration would yall recommend for a 4x8 tent?


I was shocked how bright my 50w puck's are.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 9, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Guess it would be best to 12/12 from seed. My last run i started the ghost and CT they were 6" at the flip. Several went to 36"before i super cropped them.


Yeah, that's definitely one plan going forward. I'm going to play around with some freebie seeds just to get a feel for the process and figure out what I need to do.


----------



## boybelue (Nov 9, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I was shocked how bright my 50w puck's are.


Yea i noticed on timbers recommendation for 4x4 they didnt use as many pucks as cobs.


----------



## rocker335 (Nov 9, 2018)

Wow, slow, that is some of the finest outdoor herb I've seen in a very long time. You could show a thing or two to some of these indoor-only cats where I'm located XD
Let us know how these cultivars smoke - I'm popping some PRK soon


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 10, 2018)

boybelue said:


> What do you guys think about those pucks, I'm fixing to throw up a tent in the house and ive never grown in a tent. I bought a few 3590s and I thought about mixing in some of those pucks, what kind of configuration would yall recommend for a 4x8 tent?


Not ignoring you @ boybelue i don't know enough about them to comment. This will be my first run with them.Heck i'm not even sure what the difference between a cob and a puck is.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 10, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Guess it would be best to 12/12 from seed. My last run i started the ghost and CT they were 6" at the flip. Several went to 36"before i super cropped them.


Fuck me. 3 ft?...looks like I better scramble a bit here. Have 2 waves of seeds...2-3 seeks apart...and one tent. LOL....after all these years you'd think I'd learn to not overgrow myself...

and more seeds are in transit... 

LOL re the LED stuff Capt. Same here. I just have too many analog ballasts lying around to revamp it all for personal uses. Woulda been all over it back in the day when shit was rollin hard.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 10, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Fuck me. 3 ft?...looks like I better scramble a bit here. Have 2 waves of seeds...2-3 seeks apart...and one tent. LOL....after all these years you'd think I'd learn to not overgrow myself...
> 
> and more seeds are in transit...
> 
> LOL re the LED stuff Capt. Same here. I just have too many analog ballasts lying around to revamp it all for personal uses. Woulda been all over it back in the day when shit was rollin hard.


Yea i was pretty surprised at the stretch and that was after topping.With the set up i had on the last grow i figuring plant height's of 24-30" max. Just had to supper crop them.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 10, 2018)

I usually top...but am hesitant to do so with..um...it looks like...(eventually) 20 in the tent....and all are unknowns/new pops for me. Gotta set up some bigger lights pronto. Haven't had a light rail in decades but used to use them when I was worried about overall power consumption back in the day. Not worried about that shit now...and have braced the wife for the increase in the electric bill to come. Heehee. I'm a lucky man...she fully supports my growing/seed purchases (OK...the ones she knows about LOL). 

If these get too big I guess I'll just take over the garage again...


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 10, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Couple outdoor shots of light dep lvtk..
> Can't believe how frosty it is
> Got the lemon pheno ? Sure smells it anyone know about lemons and lvtk ?
> View attachment 4230338 View attachment 4230339


One thing for sure, every ones lvtk has been faf. The one I had in the tent reeked of lemon before I chopped her, then that faded as she cured. The GH model has a very slight lemon scent, fukin great sativa leaning smoke.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 10, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I was shocked how bright my 50w puck's are.


Hey Capt what are these pucks you speak of? Been thinking about adding a couple extra lights to the blackdog to fill in the ends of my 2x4.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 10, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Hey Capt what are these pucks you speak of? Been thinking about adding a couple extra lights to the blackdog to fill in the ends of my 2x4.


These are from Timber grow lights. Mine are a 200w citizen that has a Meanwell driver( with dimmer) and 4 citizen clu048 cob's or puck's not rely sure what there called. Kit comes with everything you need. I had 1 wire that was not long enough and found it and the color i needed at the hardware store(Thermostat wire).They are much brighter than i thought they would be. Cant wait to see the results of these mixed with the 315 cmh.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 10, 2018)

All of the CVS seeds I grew were just flat out frost monsters...and that was outside in the elements. I can see how some of yaz are getting the diamonds to really glisten indoors. BLING!

Gotta say though...even after all of the negative reports here on weird growth and plants not quite stacking up on weight/etc......the star of the show on taste (and frost on the one pheno) is that Pure Raspberry Kush in any form (bud/hash/rosin). Lip smackin good stuff....that taste just hangs in yer mouth...

LOL...you guys are talking all new lights....I'm just re-upping some bulbs on 15 year old gear.

I've been hijacked here all week rippin out old windows and doors and replacing...basically...an entire wall in my house. Tomorrow though...IS A GREEN DAY. Gardening and pressing....finally!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 10, 2018)

top 2 are PRK and CT, bottom is AG


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 10, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> All of the CVS seeds I grew were just flat out frost monsters...and that was outside in the elements. I can see how some of yaz are getting the diamonds to really glisten indoors. BLING!
> 
> Gotta say though...even after all of the negative reports here on weird growth and plants not quite stacking up on weight/etc......the star of the show on taste (and frost on the one pheno) is that Pure Raspberry Kush in any form (bud/hash/rosin). Lip smackin good stuff....that taste just hangs in yer mouth...
> 
> ...


New lights you say?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 10, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> New lights you say?
> 
> View attachment 4230924


NICE!.. kit? or build?


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> NICE!.. kit? or build?


Thanks 

Built. Boards with heatsinks came from eBay, driver from RapidLED. The rest was Home Depot and me cobbling shit together.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 10, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Thanks
> 
> Built. Boards with heatsinks came from eBay, driver from RapidLED. The rest was Home Depot and me cobbling shit together.


Damn Sam.. I'm not easily impressed but that shit is a really slick ass build. Ive hooked up a few lamps but that shit is PUT TOGETHER! Pushing the 480? what panels? U post anything about your build in the LED section? If so could you link me?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 10, 2018)

My little 260w qb set up is going to kill this 2x4 cabinet. I have had to store the plants in the cabinet for a few days and used the qb as the light cuz the low profile and thing is great. I can't wait to get these chucks flowering under it. 

I could see myself building a qb cob hybrid in the near future. They're pretty neat light sources.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 10, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Damn Sam.. I'm not easily impressed but that shit is a really slick ass build. Ive hooked up a few lamps but that shit is PUT TOGETHER! Pushing the 480? what panels? U post anything about your build in the LED section? If so could you link me?


Thanks man, I appreciate the compliment. I took a bit of time laying everything out and picturing what I wanted the end result to look like. I'm pretty happy with how it all turned out.

I didn't post anything on the build...I don't think I've ever even been in the LED section of this forum. 

This is a link to the board(s) I'm using:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Horticultural-Lighting-288-V2-LED-Board-Heatsink-40-3000K-41-Full-Spectrum-LM301B-/192615618997?txnId=1563233277009

This is the driver:

https://www.rapidled.com/mean-well-hlg-480h-c2100b/

Boards are wired up in series with an external potentiometer for dimming.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 10, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> top 2 are PRK and CT, bottom is AG
> 
> View attachment 4230922


That pro PRK is looking a lot better than last time! Hope it turns out nice and be nice to see that AG. Should be a nice go round right there, they're looking good and healthy.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 10, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My little 260w qb set up is going to kill this 2x4 cabinet. I have had to store the plants in the cabinet for a few days and used the qb as the light cuz the low profile and thing is great. I can't wait to get these chucks flowering under it.
> 
> I could see myself building a qb cob hybrid in the near future. They're pretty neat light sources.


From what Ive seen so far that little v2 96 HLG put out > COBs fwiw.. The added red and passive cooling up to 175w.. the numbers look impressive



socaljoe said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate the compliment. I took a bit of time laying everything out and picturing what I wanted the end result to look like. I'm pretty happy with how it all turned out.
> 
> I didn't post anything on the build...I don't think I've ever even been in the LED section of this forum.
> 
> ...


A lot of smart cats over there.. not too much drama. I dont post much anymore over there but there's a lot of good info.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2018)

Just ordered a hlg 65 @4000k for $99 w/ free 2 day shipping for signing up for Amazon prime, gonna cancel that shit as soon as I get my light lol.

Figured I'd get another 65 in a few weeks but for now I'll use this 65 and my 2 ft t5 to mix up veg.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 11, 2018)

Leased out half of the new flower room last night(Electric Larry). More tenants moving in next week(Arcata Ghost and Jelly pie). Second picture is Larry exploding in vegetative growth Almost as miraculous as the flowering cycle. Always reminds me of a firework exploding.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 11, 2018)

You folks are makin me feel old with all of this LED talk...LOL...but that's Ok...cus I am kinda old.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 11, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> You folks are makin me feel old with all of this LED talk...LOL...but that's Ok...cus I am kinda old.


I am old and love LEDs and COBs and am very sure I would like Boards too. They, in fact, make me feel great and my plants do also. Been using LEDs beginning with blurple for 6 years and exclusively for 4 years.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 11, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> I usually top...but am hesitant to do so with..um...it looks like...(eventually) 20 in the tent....and all are unknowns/new pops for me. Gotta set up some bigger lights pronto. Haven't had a light rail in decades but used to use them when I was worried about overall power consumption back in the day. Not worried about that shit now...and have braced the wife for the increase in the electric bill to come. Heehee. I'm a lucky man...she fully supports my growing/seed purchases (OK...the ones she knows about LOL).
> 
> If these get too big I guess I'll just take over the garage again...


Hope you find something really nice in those.


----------



## Precaution (Nov 11, 2018)

Does anyone know if the "COOKIEWRECK" code and the 50% off new subscriber code stack on each other to make 75% off? I emailed them last night but I forgot it was Sunday today.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 11, 2018)

hillbill said:


> I am old and love LEDs and COBs and am very sure I would like Boards too. They, in fact, make me feel great and my plants do also. Been using LEDs beginning with blurple for 6 years and exclusively for 4 years.


@hillbill so what is the difference between a cob and a puck or are they the same thing?


----------



## macsnax (Nov 11, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @hillbill so what is the difference between a cob and a puck or are they the same thing?


A puck is everything on one unit, heatsink, driver, etc. Kinda like auto cobs. At least that's how I see it.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 11, 2018)

macsnax said:


> A puck is everything on one unit, heatsink, driver, etc. Kinda like auto cobs. At least that's how I see it.


Hard to keep up with LED lighting. Seems like that industry changes daily. One thing is for sure everybody seems to be moving in that direction.


----------



## Precaution (Nov 11, 2018)

I started out with Vero 18's but upgraded to 4 QB120 boards (HLG 65) when they came out. Night and day difference for me. No heatsink and a ton of light for my space.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> You folks are makin me feel old with all of this LED talk...LOL...but that's Ok...cus I am kinda old.


I'm with ya brother. 
Mixed spectrum HID still kicks butt -- and I need the heat this time of year so it's a good solution for me.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 11, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hard to keep up with LED lighting. Seems like that industry changes daily. One thing is for sure everybody seems to be moving in that direction.


I know what you mean. I just till a crash course in led's trying to figure out my new lighting.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hard to keep up with LED lighting. Seems like that industry changes daily. One thing is for sure everybody seems to be moving in that direction.


Yep, there's a TON of legacy gear on craigslist. 
They are practically giving it away. 
A few weeks ago I saw 7 digital ballasts + 4 reflectors for $200!


----------



## macsnax (Nov 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yep, there's a TON of legacy gear on craigslist.
> They are practically giving it away.
> A few weeks ago I saw 7 digital ballasts + 4 reflectors for $200!


I was just on cl, this dude was selling 9 1000 watt light/ballast with hoods for $350. I would have been all over it if I wasn't moving over to led.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm with ya brother.
> Mixed spectrum HID still kicks butt -- and I need the heat this time of year so it's a good solution for me.


What do you think about the mixture i have going on the new light i built. 315 CMH and 4 50w cobs? . I just started a new round with it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I was just on cl, this dude was selling 9 1000 watt light/ballast with hoods for $350. I would have been all over it if I wasn't moving over to led.


I was going to build a DIY LED rig for my summer crop but maxed out my plant count outdoors (15). 
Sunlight is free after all... 

And it seems like LED grow lights are like PCs 15 years ago. You'll get more for your money the longer you wait to upgrade.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 11, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> What do you think about the mixture i have going on the new light i built. 315 CMH and 4 50w cobs? . I just started a new round with it.


I bet it will kick butt! 
And you'll get some UV from that CMH, which most LEDs are lacking.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was going to build a DIY LED rig for my summer crop but maxed out my plant count outdoors (15).
> Sunlight is free after all...
> 
> And it seems like LED grow lights are like PCs 15 years ago. You'll get more for your money the longer you wait to upgrade.


Oh yeah, I've been wondering how long these new chilLed lights are going to be the new big thing. I'll be ordering mine this week. But damn if I won't be pissed when they come out with a new version next year.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 11, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> What do you think about the mixture i have going on the new light i built. 315 CMH and 4 50w cobs? . I just started a new round with it.


Is that over a 4 x 4? That sounds like a lot of light, you'll be blowing it up.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 11, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Is that over a 4 x 4? That sounds like a lot of light, you'll be blowing it up.


3x6 with a mover. It cover's 2 3x3 trays. Will start experimenting with the outside edges soon. Fist run i only used about 3x5


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bet it will kick butt!
> And you'll get some UV from that CMH, which most LEDs are lacking.


Thanks. I hope so.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 11, 2018)

Precaution said:


> Does anyone know if the "COOKIEWRECK" code and the 50% off new subscriber code stack on each other to make 75% off? I emailed them last night but I forgot it was Sunday today.


I highly doubt it. You're already getting a steal at 50% off. No lie, I'd be insulted if someone tried lowballing me like that in my business if I was already giving 50% off.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 11, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I highly doubt it. You're already getting a steal at 50% off. No lie, I'd be insulted if someone tried lowballing me like that in my business if I was already giving 50% off.


I agree, just didn't want to say it, lol People have a lot better chance at good or great freebies in the pollen chuckers thread.


----------



## Precaution (Nov 11, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I highly doubt it. You're already getting a steal at 50% off. No lie, I'd be insulted if someone tried lowballing me like that in my business if I was already giving 50% off.


I had already spent my seed budget for the year with who I thought was a respectable seed seller. Out of 6 packs only 7 plants being female and 4 of them were good. I am sure many other people have thought the same on the question that I had. I am just the one that asked it. I really care less about freebies I just want to find a good place to buy that doesn't waste my time in my grow room.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 11, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> 3x6 with a mover. It cover's 2 3x3 trays. Will start experimenting with the outside edges soon. Fist run i only used about 3x5


Gotcha, I was going to say you might want a light meter to make sure you don't bleach your buds..... But that's sounds like a good setup with the light mover.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 11, 2018)

Precaution said:


> I had already spent my seed budget for the year with who I thought was a respectable seed seller. Out of 6 packs only 7 plants being female and 4 of them were good. I am sure many other people have thought the same on the question that I had. I am just the one that asked it. I really care less about freebies I just want to find a good place to buy that doesn't waste my time in my grow room.


With some of the stuff out there I get your apprehension. I would've gotten most of what I got from glg weeks before at full price no problem. At 50% off it's arguably the best deal out there for seeds ATM.

Cannaventure is the seed maker I have the most packs from other than GPS. I've ran a lot of his older gear, it's all very good stuff. Outside of pure raspberry kush having an issue with a batch I think his stuff is as solid as you would expect from the lineages. You're in good hands.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2018)

Precaution said:


> I am sure many other people have thought the same on the question that I had. I am just the one that asked it.


I dont think anyone was wondering about that. You get 50% off first order only, and then you can still get 25% off the next, thats a bargin.

But I feel if you order 1 pack and tell Rusty about your bad experience with that other breeders gear he'll hook you up proper. He wants you as a customer and will let you know, no bs. He is solid.


----------



## Precaution (Nov 11, 2018)

I appreciate everyone's feedback. I have been lurking and trying to decide which breeder to go with and Cannaventure is the one I decided on mainly because of this thread. It was inbetween Raspberry Kush and LA Affie for my next run before I upgrade everything in my room. 
I have looked but have not seen much on the Affie here. Does anyone know if it is slow to veg or not?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 11, 2018)

I just grew a LA Pure Affie and finished smoking it bout 4 days ago. I was brutal to the plant, flowered from seed, topped, overfed, etc. Took everything and then some. Gotta sweet, some might say plain taste, but I liked it. Mine was taken a bit early, couple hits, next thing you know, bowl is out and you are in the middle of doing something you was just thinkin bout. I kinda was expectin a cabbage head plant, down indica buzz, and mine wasn't. I think thats whats meant by euphoric in the descriptor. Slight stretch, but not bad, dense buds on a sturdy strong plant. I think its perfect for making some crosses, but jmho. Dense ole buds, no sign of probs, i.e. bugs, mold, ,etc. I picked the palest, smallest two seeds out of the pack and got this plant. Didn't clone, but def set the other seeds back. Again, jme.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 11, 2018)

6 lvtk

Got some distinct variation, same conditions for every plant in my garden including the flower tent.

 

I forgot to dim the lights back down after working in there and pissed em off pretty good. I’ve also been forgetting to fill up my stupid humidifier so I guess I need a float valve.

Got a couple weeks for this humble pie to finish up before I flower these lvtk


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 11, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hard to keep up with LED lighting. Seems like that industry changes daily. One thing is for sure everybody seems to be moving in that direction.


Look up growmau5's led for beginners videos on DIY led. Im still on part 1.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 11, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm with ya brother.
> Mixed spectrum HID still kicks butt -- and I need the heat this time of year so it's a good solution for me.


Yup...HID lights are always a better option than space heaters in Winter. Heat .>and< dope. Can't complain. I ran a grow in my vacation/log home for years (decades..LOL) that paid the electric bill and far more...and kept it all from freezing @ 10,500 ft. Heehee. Two birds..one stone(r).....

I'm definitely enjoying the discussion and the pics of the DIY lights. (what a nice build SoCalJoe...was a machinist for years in my early days...freaks me out what we coulda done/what guys are making now on many fronts...) As I said though..I'm stuck in the old school. No plans to do the whole indoor thing again in perpetual mode.. The big COB in the sky here @ 7500 ft. offers me so much more across the board.

But fuckin A...if I were still in an illegal state and rockin/slingin'...I'd be playin right along with a room full of COBs. Way cool stuff. (like "legacy"...we would have said "latest fad" back in the day).

whatever works.... wherever you can do it.....


----------



## macsnax (Nov 11, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> Yup...HID lights are always a better option than space heaters in Winter. Heat .>and< dope. Can't complain. I ran a grow in my vacation/log home for years (decades..LOL) that paid the electric bill and far more...and kept it all from freezing @ 10,500 ft. Heehee. Two birds..one stone(r).....
> 
> I'm definitely enjoying the discussion and the pics of the DIY lights. (what a nice build SoCalJoe...was a machinist for years in my early days...freaks me out what we coulda done/what guys are making now on many fronts...) As I said though..I'm stuck in the old school. No plans to do the whole indoor thing again in perpetual mode.. The big COB in the sky here @ 7500 ft. offers me so much more across the board.
> 
> ...


I really think there is something to say about hps inside and winter outside. Seems to create an environment that grows some impressive buds. I'm sure mixing mh/hps like chunky, does pretty well too.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 12, 2018)

No new lights...but lotsa new seeds and a nice little toy to experiment with. Very interesting stuff. Like "bubble"....each strain acts differently on it's own...and within that... each strain can act differently within itself with just a few adjustments on parameters. Still playin and haven't found the sweet spot across the board...if I ever will (LOL)...but yeah....fun stuff for an old guy who remembers the first "honey oil" he saw/tasted back in '77 and is getting a huge time trip puffin' on this shit.

LVTK - 3 grams or so here. (on left) Not the greatest producer (about 10-15% currently) compared to some of the others...but damn nice shit just the same. No matter though...I grow outdoors so I have a lot of material to fuck with in the end. Have yet to run the LVTK through the bags...but will soon. I'll also make some rosin from some of that hash to see how that shakes out.

On the right in the upper photo is TK#2 rosin. Again...not a huge producer...but wayyyyyy cool to see how it reacted at the same temps as the LVTK. You can see 2 runs in there....the first...ran @ 200f for 90 seconds and far peanut butter/waxy. The second run @ 220/120 offered more of a goo type product.

The bottom 3 in the next photo are Cannarado "Pucker OG" (Lemon G x Tahoe OG). Temps/times respectively L to R.... 200/120....212/120....220/135.

All runs for all strains were done in 160 mic bags. Packing in whole bud. 7-10 grams a bag (2.5 x 3.5 bag) Any tips welcomed/appreciated.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 12, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> No new lights...but lotsa new seeds and a nice little toy to experiment with. Very interesting stuff. Like "bubble"....each strain acts differently on it's own...and within that... each strain can act differently within itself with just a few adjustments on parameters. Still playin and haven't found the sweet spot across the board...if I ever will (LOL)...but yeah....fun stuff for an old guy who remembers the first "honey oil" he saw/tasted back in '77 and is getting a huge time trip puffin' on this shit.
> 
> LVTK - 3 grams or so here. (on left) Not the greatest producer (about 10-15% currently) compared to some of the others...but damn nice shit just the same. No matter though...I grow outdoors so I have a lot of material to fuck with in the end. Have yet to run the LVTK through the bags...but will soon. I'll also make some rosin from some of that hash to see how that shakes out.View attachment 4231790
> 
> ...


I'd say your doing pretty good bud. There's not much more that you can learn reading from here. You just gotta keep playing with temps and squish times. Different strains squish different too.


----------



## nobighurry (Nov 12, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> How close to the canopy can you get the QB


I am running some QBs 288 for first time on some OBS and Ca Orange bud, if I drop them any closer than 12in the leaves droop (the classic overwatering look) I have ran OBS several times I am really impressed with how healthy they look..


----------



## growslut (Nov 12, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> No new lights...but lotsa new seeds and a nice little toy to experiment with. Very interesting stuff. Like "bubble"....each strain acts differently on it's own...and within that... each strain can act differently within itself with just a few adjustments on parameters. Still playin and haven't found the sweet spot across the board...if I ever will (LOL)...but yeah....fun stuff for an old guy who remembers the first "honey oil" he saw/tasted back in '77 and is getting a huge time trip puffin' on this shit.
> 
> LVTK - 3 grams or so here. (on left) Not the greatest producer (about 10-15% currently) compared to some of the others...but damn nice shit just the same. No matter though...I grow outdoors so I have a lot of material to fuck with in the end. Have yet to run the LVTK through the bags...but will soon. I'll also make some rosin from some of that hash to see how that shakes out.View attachment 4231790
> 
> ...


Looks deeeelicious!!!

Great colors. Looks terpy and full of flavor. Awesome job!

I'm figuring out the rosin sweet spot too, and how every strain even has its own personality when pressing. Currently, I'm doing 3 presses 165-170, 195-200 and 240 just to milk out any leftovers. The 240 comes out dark but its really runny, which is great for loading my NRG SE wax vape. I do keep the different runs at different temps separate after pressing, each in its own container.

Yours all looks like candy. Happy smoking!


----------



## boybelue (Nov 12, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @hillbill so what is the difference between a cob and a puck or are they the same thing?


Sorry Capt, my fault on the confusion, I think I said pucks at timber when i meant the growmau pucks at Rapid led. I was thinking of using a combination of these and cobs ,they supposed to have the same forward voltage and current capacity as the cobs. I just don't know what the best combination would be.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 12, 2018)

nobighurry said:


> I am running some QBs 288 for first time on some OBS and Ca Orange bud, if I drop them any closer than 12in the leaves droop (the classic overwatering look) I have ran OBS several times I am really impressed with how healthy they look..


Have you got or plan on getting a PAR meter? Everyone messing with LEDs of any kind should have one. People have a tendency to put the lights too close. Around 1000 PAR is about right, any higher and the plant stresses, needing more CO2 above 1000 PAR.


----------



## hillbill (Nov 12, 2018)

Gonna see if I can get 3 Cookie Wreck and 3 Albert fems to sprout. Towel time.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 12, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Have you got or plan on getting a PAR meter? Everyone messing with LEDs of any kind should have one. People have a tendency to put the lights too close. Around 1000 PAR is about right, any higher and the plant stresses, needing more CO2 above 1000 PAR.


I personally have not been using a par meter yet. However i have found out with one of those laser gun temperature meter's( amazon 20.00) i can keep a pretty close eye on canopy temps. Rely handy little gadget all kinds of uses. @nowastedspace any idea what that canopy temp would be at 1000 par? . I have been running around 80-82 leaf surface temp


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 12, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I personally have not been using a par meter yet. However i have found out with one of those laser gun temperature meter's( amazon 20.00) i can keep a pretty close eye on canopy temps. Rely handy little gadget all kinds of uses. @nowastedspace any idea what that canopy temp would be at 1000 par? . I have been running around 80-82 leaf surface temp


Not really, depends on airflow, your overall temps in your room and humidity. As long as my canopy temps are under 85 degrees, but would like to keep around 78 degrees. I try keep my COBs about 10 degrees higher temps than canopy temps.
I run my lights between 12" to 24" above canopy, I run 2100mA drivers. 
What mA are you running?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 12, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Not really, depends on airflow, your overall temps in your room and humidity. As long as my canopy temps are under 85 degrees, but would like to keep around 78 degrees. I try keep my COBs about 10 degrees higher temps than canopy temps.
> I run my lights between 12" to 24" above canopy, I run 2100mA drivers.
> What mA are you running?


Sorry man i am not that knowledgeable on electric lingo . This is what i put together not long ago. 315 vertical cmh with a grow light kit from Timber grow light's (4) citizen cluo48 cob's with a HLG-185H Meanwell with dimmer. I call it the 515 Sport.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 12, 2018)

Glad i put the ballast on the outside of the grow room.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Nov 12, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Sorry man i am not that knowledgeable on electric lingo . This is what i put together not long ago. 315 vertical cmh with a grow light kit from Timber grow light's (4) citizen cluo48 cob's with a HLG-185H Meanwell with dimmer. I call it the 515 Sport.


Sounds like you are running the Citizens at about 50 watts each. Look on your Meanwell Driver and it will tell you what mA. either will say 1000mA or 1400mA. I have been DIYing for around 3 years with LEDs. I love them.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 12, 2018)

quiescent said:


> With some of the stuff out there I get your apprehension. I would've gotten most of what I got from glg weeks before at full price no problem. At 50% off it's arguably the best deal out there for seeds ATM.
> 
> Cannaventure is the seed maker I have the most packs from other than GPS. I've ran a lot of his older gear, it's all very good stuff. Outside of pure raspberry kush having an issue with a batch I think his stuff is as solid as you would expect from the lineages. You're in good hands.


La affie to go


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 12, 2018)

My PRK "Raspberry Syrup" pheno continues to impress. She's still not a huge yielder, but I could definitely overlook that given her other qualities. First, she smells amazing. Second, the nugs are rock hard. Third, she's just purty. I wish I'd tried to clone her...not sure how feasible a reveg will be.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 12, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> My PRK "Raspberry Syrup" pheno continues to impress. She's still not a huge yielder, but I could definitely overlook that given her other qualities. First, she smells amazing. Second, the nugs are rock hard. Third, she's just purty. I wish I'd tried to clone her...not sure how feasible a reveg will be.View attachment 4232115
> 
> View attachment 4232116


drop some pollen on her Joe...she outcrosses well


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 12, 2018)

greencropper said:


> drop some pollen on her Joe...she outcrosses well


I'll have to make that a future project, I have 4 seeds left in the pack. I don't have any males kicking around and haven't ever saved pollen. I don't really know what to look for in a male, so I'll have to grow some out and see what's what. I would definitely like to keep the genetics from this particular pheno around in some way...she may very well be _the_ best plant I've grown this season.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 12, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> My PRK "Raspberry Syrup" pheno continues to impress. She's still not a huge yielder, but I could definitely overlook that given her other qualities. First, she smells amazing. Second, the nugs are rock hard. Third, she's just purty. I wish I'd tried to clone her...not sure how feasible a reveg will be.View attachment 4232115
> 
> View attachment 4232116


Nice, just leave some on there and you should be able to reveg it and get a clone no prob. Might take a while but if it’s worth it it’s worth it.

You just need a side bud or two and a leaf doesn’t hurt, you can cut everything else down. Put it under a t5 and you should be good. Be careful with watering and it should be good to reveg.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 12, 2018)

Nice plant @socaljoe


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 12, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Nice plant @socaljoe


Thanks. It's all in the genetics, I'm not a good grower by any stretch, still a lot to learn, but this one made it easy on me.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 12, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Nice, just leave some on there and you should be able to reveg it and get a clone no prob. Might take a while but if it’s worth it it’s worth it.
> 
> You just need a side bud or two and a leaf doesn’t hurt, you can cut everything else down. Put it under a t5 and you should be good. Be careful with watering and it should be good to reveg.


I've got a plan to try and reveg her...I'll be posting more on her, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 12, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've got a plan to try and reveg her...I'll be posting more on her, so we'll see how it goes.


Hope all goes well.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 12, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Hope all goes well.


Thanks. She's outdoor right now, the reveg will be my first project indoor under my new QB setup.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 12, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Thanks. She's outdoor right now, the reveg will be my first project indoor under my new QB setup.


I just did a reveg, and it was one I was really kicking myself for not taking a clone. I took a clone from a lower and put the plant under 24/0, I figured that way I upped my percentage of success....The clone rooted and the plant is now getting close to having some clone-able growth. I would have been crying if I failed though.


----------



## growslut (Nov 12, 2018)

Looks great @socaljoe !

Is that the harvest from the hands-off hydro method you were trying? (sorry don't know the name)


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 12, 2018)

growslut said:


> Looks great @socaljoe !
> 
> Is that the harvest from the hands-off hydro method you were trying? (sorry don't know the name)


Yessir, the Kratky Method is what's it's known as...and boy can I tell you how pleased I am with how well it worked. 

She's not harvested quite yet, probably sometime this week she'll get the ol' choppy chop. Gotta rig up a smaller reservoir to move her indoors for a reveg. Luckily it's a fairly small plant.


----------



## growslut (Nov 12, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Yessir, the Kratky Method is what's it's known as...and boy can I tell you how pleased I am with how well it worked.
> 
> She's not harvested quite yet, probably sometime this week she'll get the ol' choppy chop. Gotta rig up a smaller reservoir to move her indoors for a reveg. Luckily it's a fairly small plant.


that's awesome. are you going to run the Kratky over the winter outdoors?


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 12, 2018)

growslut said:


> that's awesome. are you going to run the Kratky over the winter outdoors?


Probably not. I've got my late crop of Kratky testers just about finishing up, I think I'll be taking a bit of a break on outdoors. I want to mess around a bit with indoor growing. I think my PRK would really shine in a more controlled environment.


----------



## growslut (Nov 12, 2018)

You motivated me to try the Kratky. I went as far as buying the bin to use but never actually started. Think I might wait until next spring to give it a try. If you run Kratky again indoors I would love to hear how that goes.


----------



## greencropper (Nov 12, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I'll have to make that a future project, I have 4 seeds left in the pack. I don't have any males kicking around and haven't ever saved pollen. I don't really know what to look for in a male, so I'll have to grow some out and see what's what. I would definitely like to keep the genetics from this particular pheno around in some way...she may very well be _the_ best plant I've grown this season.


she doesn't yield so something that's a beefcake maybe good, she was still a light yield outcrossed to the C99, but with the addition of Cannarado Barney rubble its a good harvest now, mind you thats really 1/3rd PRK now i guess?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 14, 2018)

Full house now. (5) Electric Larry (3) Arcata Ghost. CV gear. (5) Jelly Pie (Greenpoint). The Electric Larry's have extremely vigorous growth.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2018)

Couple frost pics
More frost than I'm used to seeing thanks to discovering CVS
Outdoors light dep


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2018)

La affie


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 14, 2018)

Looking good Capt and Ruby.

Today marks day 1 of the PRK reveg project. I've harvested my plant, moved the root mass and lower growth into a smaller reservoir and inside a tent under my 3000k quantum boards. Lights will run 24/7 until she dies or I see new growth. 

PRK Chapter 2: The Revegening.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Looking good Capt and Ruby.
> 
> Today marks day 1 of the PRK reveg project. I've harvested my plant, moved the root mass and lower growth into a smaller reservoir and inside a tent under my 3000k quantum boards. Lights will run 24/7 until she dies or I see new growth.
> 
> ...



I'd chop at least the top 2 nugs on either branch.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd chop at least the top 2 nugs on either branch.


I was about to say the same thing..only cos I'd smoke em tho lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 14, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Looking good Capt and Ruby.
> 
> Today marks day 1 of the PRK reveg project. I've harvested my plant, moved the root mass and lower growth into a smaller reservoir and inside a tent under my 3000k quantum boards. Lights will run 24/7 until she dies or I see new growth.
> 
> ...


I sacrificed a goat to please the clone gods for you 
Gd luck


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 14, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I sacrificed a goat to please the clone gods for you
> Gd luck


Much appreciated buddy. Poor goat...hope he was tasty.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 14, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd chop at least the top 2 nugs on either branch.


Ya know, I was debating on whether to do that or leave as much potential reveg growth as possible. 

Do you reckon I'd get better results if I chopped the top nugs, or would that just net me more tasty nugs?

I'm open to any advice, flying by the seat of my pants here.


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 14, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Ya know, I was debating on whether to do that or leave as much potential reveg growth as possible.
> 
> Do you reckon I'd get better results if I chopped the top nugs, or would that just net me more tasty nugs?
> 
> I'm open to any advice, flying by the seat of my pants here.


I would chop those two on each side as well, I always had better luck reveging with mostly under developed/larfy buds.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 14, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Do you reckon I'd get better results if I chopped the top nugs, or would that just net me more tasty nugs?


yes


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 14, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I would chop those two on each side as well, I always had better luck reveging with mostly under developed/larfy buds.


Interesting. Maybe I'll try chopping the top nug off one side and leave the other, see if there's any discernable difference. For science!

Thanks guys, I appreciate the advice.


----------



## growslut (Nov 14, 2018)

@socal joe, I have heard the more material is left on there, the better chance of a successful reveg

If its more important to you to be successful with the reveg than to smoke the nugs then leave them on there and it will probably help the plant. 

Also, if you leave it I think you can harvest the nuggage further down the road. The nugs eventually dry out on the plant during the reveg process. I haven't smoked those nugs but I did throw them in with the trim for baking 

I actually harvested a couple outdoor plants in Sept and left some larf on there to see if they would reveg, even though the lighting was flower lighting. And it did. It didn't go back into veg state but it shot out new leaves and bud sites all over. Tomorrow I plan to harvest 2 outdoor plants for the 2nd time this season. Much smaller than the first round, but the Dreamcatcher looks better this round than the first time

Up-potted the CV Lemon along with a bunch of Bohdi today.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 14, 2018)

growslut said:


> @socal joe, I have heard the more material is left on there, the better chance of a successful reveg
> 
> If its more important to you to be successful with the reveg than to smoke the nugs then leave them on there and it will probably help the plant.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely more interested in getting a successful reveg. If it works, I'll have much more bud in the long run compared to what cutting those would get me. I think I'll do like I mentioned above, snip one and leave the other...see what happens.


----------



## growslut (Nov 14, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I'm definitely more interested in getting a successful reveg. If it works, I'll have much more bud in the long run compared to what cutting those would get me. I think I'll do like I mentioned above, snip one and leave the other...see what happens.


Right on. Sounds good.

Another reveg tip that was a game changer is don't put the plant directly under lights for the first couple weeks, or at least decrease the intensity. I keep my revegging plants in the corner of the veg tent where there isn't a light directly over them. Before, I used to put my reveg plants directly under the lights and less than 50% were successful. But once I lowered the light intensity I got 12/14 to successfully reveg next round.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 14, 2018)

growslut said:


> Right on. Sounds good.
> 
> Another reveg tip that was a game changer is don't put the plant directly under lights for the first couple weeks, or at least decrease the intensity. I keep my revegging plants in the corner of the veg tent where there isn't a light directly over them. Before, I used to put my reveg plants directly under the lights and less than 50% were successful. But once I lowered the light intensity I got 12/14 to successfully reveg next round.


I have my light turned all the way down, I figured I'd see how the plant responded and adjust accordingly. My tent is tiny so there's no hiding it in the corner, I guess I could block a couple panels if need be.

Thanks for the suggestions. I really hope this turns out.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 15, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Much appreciated buddy. Poor goat...hope he was tasty.


And if you wonder how his dogs look so healthy???


----------



## boybelue (Nov 15, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Ya know, I was debating on whether to do that or leave as much potential reveg growth as possible.
> 
> Do you reckon I'd get better results if I chopped the top nugs, or would that just net me more tasty nugs?
> 
> I'm open to any advice, flying by the seat of my pants here.


I would cut them off to. I've revegged many and it's always the lower growth that pops out first. I believe it has something to do with the hormones, same as cuttings I've read the lowers have more of the hormones associated with rooting. Plus the upper denser stuff takes a lot of energy to sustain that could be spent on the lower larf. Of course I could be wrong, this is just what I've experienced. Good luck!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 15, 2018)

Had to take a shot of this beautiful nugget. Cheap Trills ( Raspberry leaner). All three of the last strains from CV seem to be pretty potent flower. I need to ship them off [email protected] for a real smoke report!


----------



## tman42 (Nov 16, 2018)

Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 35


----------



## tman42 (Nov 16, 2018)

Ghost OG day 35


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 16, 2018)

tman42 said:


> Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 35
> 
> View attachment 4234022


Wow man you've got the frosty model for sure, looks like @thenotsoesoterics lvtk. Such a nice strain to have in the cupboard for a bit. I ended up with 20 oz of dense frosty bud from my GH plant.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 16, 2018)

Finally got this years grow stabilized at 58% and packed away in a few turkey bags and jars.
I'm enjoying not having a grow going for now and just reaping the benefits. 
I've been test smoking everything I grew this season, and staying so fucked up I can hardly leave the house lately. Hate to sound like a nut swinger but I gotta give credit where it's due, Rusty has fire in his grasp. Everything I grew of CVS was top notch, every plant was a frosty potent example. I"m gonna to take a break for a bit then I wanna run his la affie, chem 91, ELL and the arcata ghost (got these as freebies). 
Was going thru some pics this morning and thought this one was pretty cool...need a pic to offset my boring post.
Cheap Thrills...Frosty Fans


----------



## dstroy (Nov 16, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I have my light turned all the way down, I figured I'd see how the plant responded and adjust accordingly. My tent is tiny so there's no hiding it in the corner, I guess I could block a couple panels if need be.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I really hope this turns out.


It doesn't need hardly any light. Too much and it'll do the same thing that happens when you give an unrooted clone too much light.

It's gonna turn out fine.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 16, 2018)

dstroy said:


> It doesn't need hardly any light. Too much and it'll do the same thing that happens when you give an unrooted clone too much light.
> 
> It's gonna turn out fine.


Thanks. I've never dealt with clones, rooted or unrooted. I'm treading in completely new territory here, fortunately there is a wealth of knowledge and experience here...and even some willing to share.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 17, 2018)

Lvtk just beat the reveg


----------



## eastcoastmo (Nov 17, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Lvtk just beat the reveg
> View attachment 4234563 View attachment 4234567


That looks real nice dude! Some major frost on those buds!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 18, 2018)

L-R: PRK, AG, CT. The arcata ghost has been slow from the start, and falls further behind daily. They were just up bucketed.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> L-R: PRK, AG, CT. The arcata ghost has been slow from the start, and falls further behind daily. They were just up bucketed.
> 
> View attachment 4235318


I got a couple slower ones out of the pack of LVTK I popped, they're growing as fast as the others now though but are much smaller from the slow start. I'll put up a pic later when the lights come on.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 18, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> L-R: PRK, AG, CT. The arcata ghost has been slow from the start, and falls further behind daily. They were just up bucketed.
> 
> View attachment 4235318


My AG was the same way. I am 1 week into 12/12 and the ELL are twice the size of the AG. The AG looks good though.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 18, 2018)

Stupid humidifier. Hard to see but it was 37% in there. I seriously need to remember to fill the fuckin thing up. I really don’t like lower than 60%. I’m trying to remember but I’ve been busy.

 

Side note I woke up to a flower tent full of floppy branches.

 
The whole right half was laying down on the job smh.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 18, 2018)

Today's free RIU Psychiatric visit...courtesy of CVS. I'm thinking it may be highly needed after reading a few of the threads we all seem to tend to visit....uhuuummmm. 

"Tell me what you zee" and take 4 of theez...

Sure wish we could all sesh on this Triple Nova rosin. I've been amiss trying to nail down the smell coming off this lady since first puffin' some fresh nugs. My buddy said "it just tastes like candy...liike those candy cigarettes we used to get as kids". LOFL. Today...whaffing off a nice., fresh squish...it hit me...for me...it's like a faint hint of suntan lotion with some butter mixed in...baking on a nice ass on a sunny beach... and in the same way...it turns yer head and makes you forget what the fuck you were thinking about.....other than about smelling/chasin/lickin' mo' o' dat stuff. 

FYI....more thinkerin'/tinkerin' has upped the yields across the board here with the press. Everyone in CVS land is hovering around 18-20% return @ this point in time. Hopin' I can improve more on that wth time but overall...I'm very happy with what I'm seeing and smoking... and with this purchase.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 18, 2018)

Very nice you're doing good. I hear you on the "other threads". I still flip through them once and while and I think I'm going to unfollow a couple. I don't even read it all and it takes a toll on me. Too much negativity and bs. I did find a party cup competition that's starts in couple months, I'll probably do that. Anyone can fit a solo cup somewhere during flower. Anyway, right on, on the rosin. I'm hooked on my concentrates anymore, I don't know the last time I smoked a bowl with just weed in it. I always cap my bowls, vape or dab. Tolerance through the roof, lol.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 19, 2018)

CVG 1 week flowering (5) ELL (3) Arcata Ghost (5) Jelly pie (greenpoint). Everything was 6" or less when put into flowering. The ELL has more than doubled in one week 14'' now.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Stupid humidifier. Hard to see but it was 37% in there. I seriously need to remember to fill the fuckin thing up. I really don’t like lower than 60%. I’m trying to remember but I’ve been busy.
> 
> View attachment 4235387
> 
> ...


If you don't mind, would you describe your humidifier build. I like the looks of that.
I've got a whole room one but it's to big for the tent.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 19, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> If you don't mind, would you describe your humidifier build. I like the looks of that.
> I've got a whole room one but it's to big for the tent.


yeah its one of those leaktite buckets, I cut a big hole in for a fan so I can make it spew out a ton if I need to. 

I put an ultrasonic mist maker with no light on it inside of a pond float so the bucket can be as full as I want. Got both from ebay, one of the "large" single head ceramic mist makers.

The big hole is for a 6" fan, the little tent doesnt need the fan tho.

I'm going to put a float valve in there and plumb it into my RO so I don't have this low humidity problem anymore. It's like an every day thing when they're small.


----------



## growslut (Nov 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> yeah its one of those leaktite buckets, I cut a big hole in for a fan so I can make it spew out a ton if I need to.
> 
> I put an ultrasonic mist maker with no light on it inside of a pond float so the bucket can be as full as I want. Got both from ebay, one of the "large" single head ceramic mist makers.
> 
> ...


Always impressed with your gadgetry. Even if I don't understand most of it, I'm in awe.

And your attitude inspires me to one day attempt such an elaborate endeavor.

Now . . . if you could only find a robot to fill that humidifier . . . lol

Did your plants perk back up after sorting the humidity?


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> yeah its one of those leaktite buckets, I cut a big hole in for a fan so I can make it spew out a ton if I need to.
> 
> I put an ultrasonic mist maker with no light on it inside of a pond float so the bucket can be as full as I want. Got both from ebay, one of the "large" single head ceramic mist makers.
> 
> ...


Hey thx...I've seen those mist makers advertised wasn't sure how big of a job they could do or the longevity of them.
Think I'll follow your lead on this and build me one.


----------



## Hotwired (Nov 19, 2018)

I got rid of all my LVTK. All I got were complaints. No smell and can't get high were the most common. Bag appeal out the ying yang but a big fat 0 on all else. No biggie. Always something else waiting to take its place.


----------



## SouthShoreSeeds (Nov 19, 2018)

I've been buying too many seeds. And now i just bought another pack of lemon crash og. My old lady might poison me.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 19, 2018)

growslut said:


> Always impressed with your gadgetry. Even if I don't understand most of it, I'm in awe.
> 
> And your attitude inspires me to one day attempt such an elaborate endeavor.
> 
> ...


Yeah they perk right back up to a point, can’t fix the curl they got all the way. All the new growth looks normal. These lvtk just want what they want and are letting me know I’m being lazy af.

It’s kind of a compromise, I get a little slow growth while I work them up to full light because they’re on the same feed schedule and res as my flower tent, and they’re seedlings getting hit with 1.6EC. I don’t get deficiencies or lockouts but weird shit happens unless the other conditions are perfect and they aren’t right now. Only until they get established enough and are getting 100% light, then they don’t give a shit. I don’t have this problem in my flower tent because there’s enough transpiration area to regulate the humidity level all on its own.

I also didn’t want them to get too big and waited way too long to start turning up the lights. I’ve got them at 80% power now.

Thanks man, I try to keep on keepin on. Thinking about making my life easier so I can do other work elsewhere is one of my favorite ways to pass the time.

I’ll put up pics on Sunday of hopefully my success and not a failure. All the new growth looks on point they all threw out new sets of leaves overnight. Just gotta remember to stay on top of my shit...doesn’t help that I suffer from CRS (can’t remember shit) lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

Multiple phenos of lvtk no flavor and no high? 

At the risk of sounding like a dick, that sounds like an early chop more so than an issue with lvtk. No way multiple phenos have no flavor and no high and grown out properly. 

Again, not trying to be a dick but people will see your comment and think lvtk isn't a great cross and it is. You don't post how you grow, what temp your grow room is, no pics of the finished buds...

I haven't seen anyone else say no high, in fact most that commented on the high said it was wow. I just don't want someone on the fence about buying lvtk to see your post and change their mind. 
 
  More than just bag appeal


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 19, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Multiple phenos of lvtk no flavor and no high?
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a dick, that sounds like an early chop more so than an issue with lvtk. No way multiple phenos have no flavor and no high and grown out properly.
> 
> ...


Yes I would smoke that.Lots of frost got to be killer if half as good as is looks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2018)

ky farmer said:


> Yes I would smoke that.Lots of frost got to be killer if half as good as is looks.


It is. Very potent. I actually get too fucked up if I smoke a couple bubblers in a short period. 

I'll literally go to a store to get groceries or something and be like, "what the fuck all these people doing? Aw hell no I can't do this shit now, lol" and then I go get ice cream or some shit. Lol


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 19, 2018)

You made me hungry so iam going to eat a bite of smoothing lol .That is the kind of weed I like..enjoy.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 20, 2018)

Hotwired said:


> I got rid of all my LVTK. All I got were complaints. No smell and can't get high were the most common. Bag appeal out the ying yang but a big fat 0 on all else. No biggie. Always something else waiting to take its place.


I have the LVTK cut thanks to Cannaventure (big thumbs up to rusty). And on a out door grow ,with bad weather in the end, still made for great flavor and high.
On a side note if you received a LVTK x Apollo13 freebie with your order of Cannaventure gear at GLG. You may what to pop them. Grown by zoot.






I’m at Day 60 and they blew up, don’t even get close to them or you’ll stink all day. The top one has full color change while they other is just fading out. They have very low leaf to flower ratio going to make cleaning a snap.



Here we are after a 9 day cure





I stunk up the whole house just from this 1 nug, wife was not very happy waking up to that at 5am,








Great smoke had it first thing in the morning and it gave a nice head buzz but nothing to intense before work. Really wish I could have just kept on driving and enjoying the tunes.

Big thanks to Rusty for letting me use this great lady. Bad Dawg


----------



## Bad Dawg (Nov 20, 2018)

Grown By Antenna seeds.



My LVTK X Apollo13 ladies are a little behind yours but I cannot believe the tropical fruit smells coming of them! I have a feeling I am going to really love the high of this strain.



Your ladies are lovely and I hope they rule! This strain is another Bad Dawg winner!


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 20, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> My AG was the same way. I am 1 week into 12/12 and the ELL are twice the size of the AG. The AG looks good though.


Gonna be nice to see yours up and going and get a good preview of whats to come.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 20, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> Gonna be nice to see yours up and going and get a good preview of whats to come.


Excited on this round with the new light(515 Sport) LOL. The girls are looking great. Looks like i am looking at a lot of stretch from the ELL. Not so much with the AG . The Jelly Pie is another story.They may stay in 1 gal pots. It had a rough start due to bad vibes.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Multiple phenos of lvtk no flavor and no high?
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a dick, that sounds like an early chop more so than an issue with lvtk. No way multiple phenos have no flavor and no high and grown out properly.
> 
> ...


Man I gotta agree with you, maybe with the exception of ole hotwired everyone else has found premium smoke. If I remember right he had quite a few going and to not find a keeper in there....strange.
My first one grown indoor had me hooked...my new favorite daytime buzz.
The one from the GH was a beast and more of a Lemon skunk leaner. And even a bit more potent than the indoor.
I start my day off just perfect with it, but I can't stay away I enjoy it so much. It can definitely be over indulged to the point of not remember wtf your doing. Definitely some strong medicine for what ails ya.
I highly recommend it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 20, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> The Jelly Pie is another story.They may stay in 1 gal pots. It had a rough start due to bad vibes.


Details?


----------



## SouthShoreSeeds (Nov 20, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Multiple phenos of lvtk no flavor and no high?
> 
> At the risk of sounding like a dick, that sounds like an early chop more so than an issue with lvtk. No way multiple phenos have no flavor and no high and grown out properly.
> 
> ...


Thats real shit. When i first started growing me and my buddy were both growing the same og cut. I chopped like 2 weeks before him and i was pissed cuz it smelled like hay and tasted even worse.I threw the mom in the compost and called my buddy to tell him it was a fake og and he laughed at me cuz i already chopped, dried and sampled. He still hadnt even chopped. So like 2 months later his shits cured and i smoke it im like wow, i shouldn't have composted that bitch. He gave me another cut but i killed it cuz i was still a newbie. he got snitched on and got popped and lost it. Its been like 8 years and im still looking for a legit og.
Sorry for the rant but my point is, early chop can def make your shit weak as fuck. Especially if its multiple phenos of a good strain.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 20, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Details?


The JP was slower than i had planed on during cloning(mostly grower error). They went into flower room sooner than i wanted. So i might leave them in the 1 gal hard pot. Not saying anything bad about the strain.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 20, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Had to take a shot of this beautiful nugget. Cheap Trills ( Raspberry leaner). All three of the last strains from CV seem to be pretty potent flower. I need to ship them off [email protected] for a real smoke report!


Is it this post Capt.?
I don't think it showed in my alerts due to the character spacing?

If this is the post, I would definitely blaze that with ya. Not sure how well my report would be though. Looks like that might pack a punch. Does it have raspberry terps too?


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2018)

At risk of sounding greedy guys with the first order on the new website which I have done one already do we use the same discount promo code it comes up in the checkout but i didn't wanna put it thru in case it won't work or rusty feels he has to honour it ..the way i read it it was only for the first purchase when signing up?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Is it this post Capt.?
> I don't think it showed in my alerts due to the character spacing?
> 
> If this is the post, I would definitely blaze that with ya. Not sure how well my report would be though. Looks like that might pack a punch. Does it have raspberry terps too?


Yes that was the post. I remember your last smoke report was as good as any i have read. Not sure about the terps my nose does not work that well but everyone i have shared with like the smell of it. Sure was some nice bag appeal on the Raspberry leaner.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 20, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> At risk of sounding greedy guys with the first order on the new website which I have done one already do we use the same discount promo code it comes up in the checkout but i didn't wanna put it thru in case it won't work or rusty feels he has to honour it ..the way i read it it was only for the first purchase when signing up?


Ruby i don't think it will let you use the 50% code again. I did use another code he was offering at the time on my second order 25% i think it was.


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Ruby i don't think it will let you use the 50% code again. I did use another code he was offering at the time on my second order 25% i think it was.


Gotchya thanks


----------



## Cptn (Nov 20, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> At risk of sounding greedy guys with the first order on the new website which I have done one already do we use the same discount promo code it comes up in the checkout but i didn't wanna put it thru in case it won't work or rusty feels he has to honour it ..the way i read it it was only for the first purchase when signing up?


Don't feel bad (this week)
Rusty has re-used the same promo code for his thanksgiving week promo.
Runs till Nov 26.
It's on the main page of his site


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 20, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Don't feel bad (this week)
> Rusty has re-used the same promo code for his thanksgiving week promo.
> Runs till Nov 26.
> It's on the main page of his site


Awesome I'm down then 
I'll be ordering some electric Larry land I think...might have to put in a friendly request for a freebie I dont have ,


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 20, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Awesome I'm down then
> I'll be ordering some electric Larry land I think...might have to put in a friendly request for a freebie I dont have ,


Cmon Ruby, 91 skunk D, rah rah rah, lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Cmon Ruby, 91 skunk D, rah rah rah, lol


I wanted that but when I checked last it was sold out


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 21, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I wanted that but when I checked last it was sold out


91S1's are, but the 91 skunk d isn't. 

https://www.cannaventureseeds.com/product-page/91-skunk-d-feminized


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2018)

Awesome !


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2018)

Think she will be a gd strain outdoors?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 21, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Think she will be a gd strain outdoors?


meh, dangit, not sure. ChemD part be ok, 91 needs dry and sunny outside ima thinkin. So I don't know, lol.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 21, 2018)

Damn that 91 skunk d sounds tits. I'm going to have to get that one, don't tell my wife. lol


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 21, 2018)

Cptn said:


> Don't feel bad (this week)
> Rusty has re-used the same promo code for his thanksgiving week promo.
> Runs till Nov 26.
> It's on the main page of his site


So that's the 50% code you can use during thanksgiving week. I may have to look at another order.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 21, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> So that's the 50% code you can use during thanksgiving week. I may have to look at another order.


gonna juggle some rent money and put some on my card, with that code what I want is right at fiddy. lol


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> meh, dangit, not sure. ChemD part be ok, 91 needs dry and sunny outside ima thinkin. So I don't know, lol.


I live in the driest and hottest sunnies part in Australia
4 months veg an up to 3.5 months flower time with minimal rain during flower
I'm blessed


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm gonna juggle my budget today to buy the 91 skunk and ELL and I'll let rusty know all the strains I have maybe I'll get lucky and he will throw a freebie in that I dont have 
Even if he doesn't I'm not bothered I'm getting a gd deal at 50% anyway


----------



## tman42 (Nov 21, 2018)

I couldn't resist either and ordered the Arcata Skunk and Arcata Ghost. I also left a note letting him know the strains i have so hopefully they throw something else in on the freebie. Got tracking info today.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2018)

Lemon Crash OG looks yummy.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Lemon Crash OG looks yummy.


50% off


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> 50% off


I'm a sucker for a bargain.
That's why I've got so much useless crap in the garage that hasn't been touched since we moved 3 years ago...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 21, 2018)

Final up pot for the CV plants today. Trying the new Radicle grow bags on this round. Using the 1 gal( do to short veg). The new 1 gal bag is almost the same size as the 2 gal smart pot that i used on the last round( just eye balling).


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 21, 2018)

I was trying to figure out a way to stabilize these tomato cages. I came up with a idea that failed miserably. Not all idea's are good. I blame the Ghost Og


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I was trying to figure out a way to stabilize these tomato cages. I came up with a idea that failed miserably. Not all idea's are good. I blame the Ghost OgView attachment 4236967


Stabilize?
Make em less tippy?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 21, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Stabilize?
> Make em less tippy?


yes


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 21, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> yes


In my area I have the local hardware store order cages for me, all the stores stock the cheap flimsy ones but the hardware store will order the more expensive but thicker wire cages. No shipping charge and my money stays local, win win.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 21, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> yes


Hmm...
You could insert 6" landscaping staples into the ground next to each leg then zip tip tie them together. 
Reinforcing with bamboo stakes + zip ties is another option.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 21, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I was trying to figure out a way to stabilize these tomato cages. I came up with a idea that failed miserably. Not all idea's are good. I blame the Ghost OgView attachment 4236967


I know your struggle, if you figure it out tag me in the post!


----------



## macsnax (Nov 21, 2018)

I did just whip this up for my new lil 2 x 4 the wire only sticks through about an inch. I'm going to use some stout electrical wire and cinch them bitches to the lid, and then cover the holes with black silicone.


----------



## growslut (Nov 21, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I was trying to figure out a way to stabilize these tomato cages. I came up with a idea that failed miserably. Not all idea's are good. I blame the Ghost OgView attachment 4236967


Hey Capt, it might not solve your problem, and it looks like you've already bent the bottoms wider, so maybe you've already tried this. The legs the tomato cages like to bend in. A little trick is when placing the tomato cage in soil, bend the legs out so they enter the soil in a straight line, not towards the center at all. Seems to keep the cages pretty stable for the most part.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 21, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I did just whip this up for my new lil 2 x 4 the wire only sticks through about an inch. I'm going to use some stout electrical wire and cinch them bitches to the lid, and then cover the holes with black silicone.
> View attachment 4236997


Yea that's nice and sturdy. If i look at mine the wrong way they want to tip over. Those plant tags i had on there were pretty tight. I just could not push it down thru the media without them sliding up. My Monday morning quarter back is thinking i should have slipped the cage down before i back filled in around the root ball after transplanting.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 21, 2018)

growslut said:


> Hey Capt, it might not solve your problem, and it looks like you've already bent the bottoms wider, so maybe you've already tried this. The legs the tomato cages like to bend in. A little trick is when placing the tomato cage in soil, bend the legs out so they enter the soil in a straight line, not towards the center at all. Seems to keep the cages pretty stable for the most part.


Yes i bent them strait at the base maybe out a little bit.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 22, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I did just whip this up for my new lil 2 x 4 the wire only sticks through about an inch. I'm going to use some stout electrical wire and cinch them bitches to the lid, and then cover the holes with black silicone.
> View attachment 4236997


I found something that works good for sealing holes like that. Duct Seal (moose poop) comes in a small brick at the hardware store. Kind of like using play dough just pinch off a piece and seal the hole. Black silicone is expensive and hard to use a caulk cartridge several times. Electrician's use it a lot for sealing holes around wires.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 22, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I found something that works good for sealing holes like that. Duct Seal (moose poop) comes in a small brick at the hardware store. Kind of like using play dough just pinch off a piece and seal the hole. Black silicone is expensive and hard to use a caulk cartridge several times. Electrician's use it a lot for sealing holes around wires.


Thanks for the tip man, I already have a case of silicone at my shop. I'm always trying to use the materials I have available. I will keep the moose poop in mind though.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 23, 2018)

Last Call! "BORNTOGROW" Promo Ends Monday 11/26
Good time to get some good stuff for 50 percent off.

```
https://www.cannaventureseeds.com/
```


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 23, 2018)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Can't you just bend the ends underneath the lid, should help it be more stable. Just my .02


You are thinking of @macsnax . I have the soil pots.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 23, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> You are thinking of @macsnax . I have the soil pots.


I thought about doing that but, I don't want to end up with a heavy plant and then have to figure something out if that's not enough.


----------



## tman42 (Nov 23, 2018)

CannaVenture Pure Ghost OG day 43


----------



## tman42 (Nov 23, 2018)

CannaVenture LVTK day 43


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 23, 2018)

You guys are killing me. I cant take it anymore.
Off to use my code. Hopefully you guys haven't cleaned Rusty out. 
I'm going to grab the Pure Ghost. Any suggestions on others?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 23, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Last Call! "BORNTOGROW" Promo Ends Monday 11/26
> Good time to get some good stuff for 50 percent off.
> 
> ```
> ...


That's the same code for new accounts right? 
Thank you for posting that. I've been sitting on that promo code waiting to use it. I didn't realize there was an exp. date.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You guys are killing me. I cant take it anymore.
> Off to use my code. Hopefully you guys haven't cleaned Rusty out.
> I'm going to grab the Pure Ghost. Any suggestions on others?


The Ghost OG is my favorite over CT and AST. You could always try for that holy grail pheno of LVTK


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You guys are killing me. I cant take it anymore.
> Off to use my code. Hopefully you guys haven't cleaned Rusty out.
> I'm going to grab the Pure Ghost. Any suggestions on others?


My wife went nuts for triple nova, frosty and tasty with hints of berries.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 23, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> My wife went nuts for triple nova, frosty and tasty with hints of berries.


Good to hear! 
I'm growing 5 triple nova now. 
Not the fastest in veg for sure. Mine are still in half gallon pots...


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 23, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Good to hear!
> I'm growing 5 triple nova now.
> Not the fastest in veg for sure. Mine are still in half gallon pots...


Not the best node spacing on the two I ran, but that was the only negative. It is some quality smoke and I will be growing it again with out a doubt. Really nice sweet berryish flavor, my wife has claimed it all.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Nov 23, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Not the best node spacing on the two I ran, but that was the only negative. It is some quality smoke and I will be growing it again with out a doubt. Really nice sweet berryish flavor, my wife has claimed it all.





Chunky Stool said:


> Good to hear!
> I'm growing 5 triple nova now.
> Not the fastest in veg for sure. Mine are still in half gallon pots...


I got 2 in flower right now at week 3 definitely has that BlackBerry smell to it


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 23, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Not the best node spacing on the two I ran, but that was the only negative. It is some quality smoke and I will be growing it again with out a doubt. Really nice sweet berryish flavor, my wife has claimed it all.


I was just out in the garage looking at them and you're right, node spacing is very wide. 
Got big leaves on top but lower nodes aren't doing shit.

Gonna feed em tonight so I'm soaking insect frass and fresh worm castings now.
A little chitin & chitinase should perk them up...


----------



## yellowrx03 (Nov 23, 2018)

Triple nova at around 3 weeks


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 23, 2018)

Order done!
I went back and forth over the Triple Nova but finally landed on 91 Skunk D, Arcata Skunk, and Pure Ghost OG. Somehow, I always end up going for the chems and skunks.

I've been really happy with the LVTKs 
Pics of the 2 LVTK I grew
This one was good but I only ran it twice and let it go

The one I kept


I still have a few more beans to look through in hopes of finding one close to the frost monsters I've seen in here.

Really love the terps on these.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 23, 2018)

You do grow some chems, but you grow them well too. I've been watching that 91 skunk d as well, I bet those plants are loud! I'll have to get some in the future, I've spent way too much money this week. I'm sure some pics from you and others will have me hitting rusty up.

@Tangerine_ lol forgot to quote you.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 23, 2018)

macsnax said:


> You do grow some chems, but you grow them well too. I've been watching that 91 skunk d as well, I bet those plants are loud! I'll have to get some in the future, I've spent way too much money this week. I'm sure some pics from you and others will have me hitting rusty up.
> 
> @Tangerine_ lol forgot to quote you.


Thanks! That's what did it for me - everyone keeps posting their pretty girls and I couldn't resist any longer. 
I was actually going back and forth between a couple of banks and decided to go with Rusty. He seems to put out some great crosses and with good vibes. 

Excited to see the coming grows from everyone.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 24, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Not the best node spacing on the two I ran, but that was the only negative. It is some quality smoke and I will be growing it again with out a doubt. Really nice sweet berryish flavor, my wife has claimed it all.


Crazy how different this plant can exhibit itself. 3 Triple Nova's here this Summer. Definitely a few units came off of each....but no Raspberry on any of em.....just a sweet, candy-like taste that sticks in yer mouth. I'm really enjoying the rosin from her as well. Lathered on a paper and rolled with some bud....it just magnifies that taste 10-fold. I much prefer her over any of the LVTK I grew. (good, but not as flavorful as I expected it might be) Again though...different garden/climates/feed/love....different results. 

While I'd love to send him some support...I still have a bunch of all of these beans leftover from a huge purchase last Black Friday that will get another look next Summer. I keep telling myself I'll stay in count...LOL...but with all of the new seeds I've bought...that's a fuckin huge fantasy..Bwahahahaha. Nope. 

Wife was outta town all week. I was busy renmodeling the house....and buying seeds...LOL. I was able to slip that info into the conversation when she said "it all looks so nice...and you did exactly what i wanted on the wood stove surround". My response.... "THANKS...glad you like it...the guy who did it works very reasonably....the fee for doing all of that only 6 packs of seeds..." Heeeheeeeheee...


----------



## hillbill (Nov 24, 2018)

Two Alberts up along with two Cookie Wreck freebies. New hangout here!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 24, 2018)

2 week update AG and ELL. At the 2 week mark the AG has doubled in size and the ELL has tripled. They were both 6-8". Maybe a little more stretch but not much more. I was thinking i might have a problem watering in the new pots as far as water coming out of the sides. However they are working great no spillage even when i pour fast. I try to keep coco pretty moist though.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 24, 2018)

Those look so lush and healthy Capt but I gotta tell ya, my first thought when I glanced at your pics was "that's an odd place to leave your beer funnel"


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 24, 2018)

I got 100 percent germ rate from og ghost and cookie wreck. Gonna buy 1 or 2 more strains today from Rusty while prices are cheap...well cheaper lol


----------



## dstroy (Nov 24, 2018)

I cut two clones from each lvtk. I think the humble pie is coming down tomorrow, I’ve gotta check again when the lights come on.

Then I’ll get these under the net and get em goin. They have nice wide fan leaves that’ll make it easier to tuck and weave.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 24, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I cut two clones from each lvtk. I think the humble pie is coming down tomorrow, I’ve gotta check again when the lights come on.
> 
> Then I’ll get these under the net and get em goin. They have nice wide fan leaves that’ll make it easier to tuck and weave.
> View attachment 4237980


Now that's a fan leaf lol.
Nice clean grow you have .

I'm off to go buy some seeds so I hope everyone has a very nice stoney day today.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 24, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Two Alberts up along with two Cookie Wreck freebies. New hangout here!


 =a


hillbill said:


> Two Alberts up along with two Cookie Wreck freebies. New hangout here!





Tangerine_ said:


> Those look so lush and healthy Capt but I gotta tell ya, my first thought when I glanced at your pics was "that's an odd place to leave your beer funnel"


That's the old man watering stick so i don't have to bend down to far for the one's in the back.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 24, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I cut two clones from each lvtk. I think the humble pie is coming down tomorrow, I’ve gotta check again when the lights come on.
> 
> Then I’ll get these under the net and get em goin. They have nice wide fan leaves that’ll make it easier to tuck and weave.
> View attachment 4237980


@dstroy very impressive setup. Can you gain access from both sides of the tent to maintain plants as far as trimming and defoliating and such. That humidifier you built was brilliant. When you hook that RO and float up to your humidifier would love to see a rough sketch.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 24, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @dstroy very impressive setup. Can you gain access from both sides of the tent to maintain plants as far as trimming and defoliating and such. That humidifier you built was brilliant. When you hook that RO and float up to your humidifier would love to see a rough sketch.


Thank you, my grow room is very small, I wish I had space to unzip the tents.

Both tents I can only get into the front, I crawl under to take care of underneath, or take them out one at a time but usually I just leave them alone till I try and train them. If I had more space I would put them on rails to slide the whole tray out and in (only open space is in front or I'd just unzip and walk around). I really just try and strip early if I'm gonna so I don't have to mess around with them too much in flower. Week 1 and 3 usually unless they get real bushy. Sometimes I don't do anything to them, depends on how much stuff I've got going on, sometimes the room takes a lower priority which is why I built the robots, to supervise it while I'm not in there and end up with better quality meds for lower effort in.

Thanks man, it's really just an ultrasonic mist maker in a pond float and a fan. I can take some more pics of it if you want. There are two holes in the lid, the big one for the fan and a smaller one for the mist to go out when the fan is in there. I think the float valve is getting here on Monday. I'll put it up high enough so it'll always have a couple gallons in the bucket, and put a valve and check valve on it so it wont backwash and I can disconnect it. If you want it to make more mist just buy a multi-head unit. 

You just need one of these 
https://www.amazon.com/Humidity-Controller-Inkbird-Humidistat-Pre-wired/dp/B01J1E5LWM/ref=sr_1_5?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1543085624&sr=1-5&keywords=inkbird+humidity 
or something similar to turn it on and off for you.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 24, 2018)

I will just tie you ass down there ELL. 3 hours later not sure who is winning!


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 25, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> You guys are killing me. I cant take it anymore.
> Off to use my code. Hopefully you guys haven't cleaned Rusty out.
> I'm going to grab the Pure Ghost. Any suggestions on others?


La affie seems a sure thing way on for me but I'm outdoor


----------



## ruby fruit (Nov 25, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Now that's a fan leaf lol.
> Nice clean grow you have .
> 
> I'm off to go buy some seeds so I hope everyone has a very nice stoney day today.


Those lvtk definitely know how to throw the fan leaves out ....


----------



## Indoorpro (Nov 25, 2018)

Hi ... anyone had problems germinating albert super tramp?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 25, 2018)

Indoorpro said:


> Hi ... anyone had problems germinating albert super tramp?


I had 1 out of 5 that did not germinate. They are very small seeds. Never did find the seed in the media that did not germinate


----------



## Indoorpro (Nov 25, 2018)

I pop 5 AST seeds so far 1 germinate.. all the lvtk & tk germ tho... i'll give the ast couple more days then.. pop all those beans Tuesday


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 25, 2018)

tman42 said:


> Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 35
> 
> View attachment 4234022


Between you, @thenotsoesoteric & @Tangerine_ ...I feel like a knucklehead for not popping mine while I could. Impressive looking gals for sure.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2018)

L-R: PRK [ which looks _nothing_ like the last batch ], AG, CT.


----------



## growslut (Nov 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> View attachment 4238633
> 
> L-R: PRK [ which looks _nothing_ like the last batch ], AG, CT.


wow. you might have a keeper/fresh breeding stock if that PRK stays in beast mode all the way through flower like that. Looks like it'll be a high yielder, a first for PRK

here in the tents, Albert Supertramp is the biggest of the bunch followed by Ghost Arcata, 91 Skunk D. Electric Larryland got stunted and remains behind the others. Still not sure what happened to it, but is recovering now but still in a 3L container


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2018)

growslut said:


> wow. you might have a keeper/fresh breeding stock if that PRK stays in beast mode all the way through flower like that. Looks like it'll be a high yielder, a first for PRK


Thanks for a solid elbow...I need to grab a couple cuts of that one, you're right. I've got a sack of about 60 Copper Raspberry from the last batch that need to be tossed, yet somehow I haven't been able to set them free...lol. Would have loved for that cross to have worked out. I only tested 3, but tossed them when they were as slow as the moms.

I'm considering pulling the AG and giving all the space to the happy PRK and CT.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 25, 2018)

Lvtk, looking a little better 




The humble pie finished, just gotta clean out the tent tomorrow and get those lvtk in there.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 25, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks for a solid elbow...I need to grab a couple cuts of that one, you're right. I've got a sack of about 60 Copper Raspberry from the last batch that need to be tossed, yet somehow I haven't been able to set them free...lol. Would have loved for that cross to have worked out. I only tested 3, but tossed them when they were as slow as the moms.
> 
> I'm considering pulling the AG and giving all the space to the happy PRK and CT.


Did any new information come to light on why there was that ogkb'esque issue with that batch? Was it a rough reversal or an unexpected result from continuing the line?


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 25, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Did any new information come to light on why there was that ogkb'esque issue with that batch? Was it a rough reversal or an unexpected result from continuing the line?


I'm pretty sure he wouldn't mind me posting his comments from our mails:

"This news really bums me out man, We've sold a couple thousand packs of the Pure Raspberry Kush FEM seeds during the last 4 or 5 years. Obviously, something is not right with that last batch. Id like to get to the bottom of it."
And then:
"Well I am completely bummed about this. PRK has always performed well, I honestly don't know what could have gone wrong with the last batch. Its weird, but it seems something did go wrong."
And then:
"I threw in some nice gear, but the Pure Raspberry Kush FEM seeds, are from a new batch that I just harvested, its not the same shitty batch you had problems with." 

That's as much as he addressed specifically. He took care of it immediately, professionally, and won my support. All I could have asked for.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I'm pretty sure he wouldn't mind me posting his comments from our mails:
> 
> "This news really bums me out man, We've sold a couple thousand packs of the Pure Raspberry Kush FEM seeds during the last 4 or 5 years. Obviously, something is not right with that last batch. Id like to get to the bottom of it."
> And then:
> ...


I’ve got two packs of prk from gps bought in 2017 with the black label. Those the ones affected?


----------



## dstroy (Nov 26, 2018)

Hey! That’s better. Moving day. Couple more days and the slow one should be playin the game like the rest.

So it looks like the net is gonna be about 50-70% full for the 4x4, and I don’t wanna wait too awful long before flipping them.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I’ve got two packs of prk from gps bought in 2017 with the black label. Those the ones affected?


I think so, but the new pack was in the same packaging; same label. I got 2 also from GPS, and, you know, they crapped out.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I think so, but the new pack was in the same packaging; same label. I got 2 also from GPS, and, you know, they crapped out.


I bought a pack of PRK from greenpoint and threw them away after reading the bad reviews. 
His next batch may be better, but I'm not buying it again.

Fool me once...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bought a pack of PRK from greenpoint and threw them away after reading the bad reviews.
> His next batch may be better, but I'm not buying it again.
> 
> Fool me once...


I can tell with certainty that the in progress PRK looks nothing like the 3 previous failures. 

He'd do you right if you contacted him.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 26, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I can tell with certainty that the in progress PRK looks nothing like the 3 previous failures.
> 
> He'd do you right if you contacted him.


Your new PRK looks like a hearty Indica. Def looking promising.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I bought a pack of PRK from greenpoint and threw them away after reading the bad reviews.
> His next batch may be better, but I'm not buying it again.
> 
> Fool me once...


yet you have multiple packs of GPS that some say nay, some say yay, lol. I got my LA Pure Affie from there when he first released them and they been great. After reading what Amos showed he said, I think Id try those again or the Cheap Thrills even, but thats just me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> yet you have multiple packs of GPS that some say nay, some say yay, lol. I got my LA Pure Affie from there when he first released them and they been great. After reading what Amos showed he said, I think Id try those again or the Cheap Thrills even, but thats just me.


In my defense, I didn't see any bad reviews until the packs had already been purchased. 
Exactly how does a breeder go about making a "bad batch" of seeds? 
Especially on a restock.
Sounds like Rusty got sloppy, which doesn't fill me with confidence. 

On the bright side, my triple novas are doing well in organic soil. 
I topped them yesterday in an effort to keep the canopy even. 
Was going to LST, but my OBS had root issues so I want to slow the TN down a tad.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> In my defense, I didn't see any bad reviews until the packs had already been purchased.
> Exactly how does a breeder go about making a "bad batch" of seeds?
> Especially on a restock.
> Sounds like Rusty got sloppy, which doesn't fill me with confidence.
> ...


yep, I'd mark Rusty off now. It must be Rusty. Just like with all the good OBS reviews, it must be the strain, lol. Cmon, man, lol, its all just growin a plant. Hell, he let eso get a five yr old pack replaced, I'd at least try him, just sayin. And Ize just teasin a lil, lol


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 26, 2018)

I picked up the LA Affie and Cheap Thrill the first go round as well. I'm anxious to run the Affie after hearing of your grow. I can say this, one of the CT phenos I grew has very strong PRK characteristics. Has amazing flavor, smell and high, has become my go to from the afternoon on. I've got 2 more seeds left I'll definitely crack her the next time. I so want to grow out some PRK now.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 26, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> In my defense, I didn't see any bad reviews until the packs had already been purchased.
> Exactly how does a breeder go about making a "bad batch" of seeds?
> Especially on a restock.
> Sounds like Rusty got sloppy, which doesn't fill me with confidence.
> ...


I think your negativity gets the best of you at times man. There ain't a breeder out there that hasn't made mistakes.
And from what I've seen Rusty always goes out of his way to make things right. Just like @Amos Otis commented you should contact him, might be worth your while. I'm definitely gonna grab a pack when there in stock.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> yep, I'd mark Rusty off now. It must be Rusty. Just like with all the good OBS reviews, it must be the strain, lol. Cmon, man, lol, its all just growin a plant. Hell, he let eso get a five yr old pack replaced, I'd at least try him, just sayin. And Ize just teasin a lil, lol


Did I say the OBS root issues were the fault of the breeder? 
Nope. That was my bad. 

Is a "bad batch" of seeds Rusty's fault? 
I'm thinkin' yes; definitely. 

"lol"


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 26, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I think your negativity gets the best of you at times man. There ain't a breeder out there that hasn't made mistakes.
> And from what I've seen Rusty always goes out of his way to make things right. Just like @Amos Otis commented you should contact him, might be worth your while. I'm definitely gonna grab a pack when there in stock.


I hope it works out for you.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 26, 2018)

I was pretty down on the PRK's 'til I harvested 'em and smoked/made rosin from them. Even the leaf dropping plant makes serious rosin. (Red...almost transparent). Mine were freebies with last year's 60% off sale so I'm not gonna ask for a replacement...LOL. I wasn't cash cropping...so no loss here due to the lower yield (other than that yummy fuckin rosin). I'll definitely snag a pack again soon.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 26, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> I was pretty down on the PRK's 'til I harvested 'em and smoked/made rosin from them. Even the leaf dropping plant makes serious rosin. (Red...almost transparent). Mine were freebies with last year's 60% off sale so I'm not gonna ask for a replacement...LOL. I wasn't cash cropping...so no loss here due to the lower yield (other than that yummy fuckin rosin). I'll definitely snag a pack again soon.


Yeah, my first one was great smoke. All 4 1/2 joints of it.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Nov 26, 2018)

Rusty is the man i just want you guys to know. My seeds got here 5 days after i ordered plus there was a thanksgiving and a sunday in there, so basically 3 days. Plus he hooked it up fat as fuck. Dude is just shitting on other breeders and gaining lifetime customers.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 27, 2018)

I think they’re only gonna need a few days, don’t wanna push it too far before flipping. 6LVTK


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 27, 2018)

From the first time I bought from them I got good vibes dealing with them.
Rusty is a pleasant fellow.
I like dealing with nice down to earth people.

So I bought and received my seeds in good order. 2 weeks go buy and I buy again,
So now I'm waiting for Albert Supertramp and the 91 skunk which just went into the mail yesterday.
So I be growing out 5 strains total from Rusty in the coming months. Plus other gear.

I will buy again in the future as I say I like dealing with nice people like Rusty. Not to mention he does have some good stuff.


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 27, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Did any new information come to light on why there was that ogkb'esque issue with that batch? Was it a rough reversal or an unexpected result from continuing the line?


He told me it was a small batch sold around April 2018


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 27, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> He told me it was a small batch sold around April 2018


Honesty goes along way in the seed game.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 27, 2018)

I popped some Arcata Ghost OG in the aqua bath last night. Lookn forward to flowering them out. Gonna let em germ, pop through the soil. Give em a week or two. And flip them. With some other fems I dropped with them. Some Cali Mango Mass from Critical Mass Collective. 3 of each. So I'll do 6 total 12/12 from a week or two old. I atleast like for them to grow a couple nodes before flipping them. Will run them in 1gal radiclebags. Fed Megacrop + Bud Explosion. With a touch of Calmag.


Edit: I had a pack of LVTK that didnt germ. Rusty not only sent replacements. He sent the extra pack of Arcata Ghost as freebies. The new pack of LVTK had 8 beans in it. And ghost had 7. Rusty is a great dude. And truly has love n compassion for his customers.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 27, 2018)

Was anyone arcata ghost beans tint? Small of the smallest beans I've ever seen. They are nice n dark and tiger striped. Just small.

Edit: not complaining though. Some of the best plants I've ever run came from small seeds.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Was anyone arcata ghost beans tint? Small of the smallest beans I've ever seen. They are nice n dark and tiger striped. Just small.
> 
> Edit: not complaining though. Some of the best plants I've ever run came from small seeds.


Seed size don't matter.
I just made some seeds and most are tiny, my breeding tent has a 600 watter digital ballast.
Have a good male ghost train haze that I been using and will have it for long time. Even the ghost train haze seeds I bought were tiny little monsters lol

Just like women say who are with men who are tiny...size don't matter lol


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 27, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Seed size don't matter.
> I just made some seeds and most are tiny, my breeding tent has a 600 watter digital ballast.
> Have a good male ghost train haze that I been using and will have it for long time. Even the ghost train haze seeds I bought were tiny little monsters lol
> 
> Just like women say who are with men who are tiny...size don't matter lol


Well I wouldnt know about women ssying that. I've never heard it lol. And my wife sure has never said it lol.

Edit: but on a good note GTH is one my fav strains. I have a cut GTH x HEADBAND and GTH × THE WHITE that i found from means seeds. He has several GTH in his line

GTH × GSC
GTH × THE WHITE
GTH × CHUNKY DIESEL
GTH × HEADBAND
GTH × FIRE OG
GTH × GG4


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well I wouldnt know about women ssying that. I've never heard it lol. And my wife sure has never said it lol.


lol
I am a papered chef that's the work I did in my life till I was placed on disability so worked with a lot of women in my life and pretty much heard it all from them.
Women can be worse than men when there talking about certain stuff lol


----------



## Mr Blamo (Nov 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well I wouldnt know about women ssying that. I've never heard it lol. And my wife sure has never said it lol.
> 
> Edit: but on a good note GTH is one my fav strains. I have a cut GTH x HEADBAND and GTH × THE WHITE that i found from means seeds. He has several GTH in his line
> 
> ...


I find the gth male makes some good beans.
I do back cross though.
On the hunt right now for good fems from what I made and will hit those again with my gth male.
Example is...gth x strawberry diesel x gth


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 27, 2018)

This is my cut of Headband × Ghost Train Haze.
She has the sweet spicy haze taste from the gtg. With the headband buzz strong behind the eyes. With a little energetic buzz from sati dom hybrid.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> This is my cut of Headband × Ghost Train Haze.


Is this a Cannaventure strain? Or unrelated spam?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Was anyone arcata ghost beans tint? Small of the smallest beans I've ever seen. They are nice n dark and tiger striped. Just small.
> 
> Edit: not complaining though. Some of the best plants I've ever run came from small seeds.


Man same here . They were so small i had one out of five that did not germinate in coco. I went to digging around looking for the seed and never did find it. I don't think it made it to the cup.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I popped some Arcata Ghost OG in the aqua bath last night. Lookn forward to flowering them out. Gonna let em germ, pop through the soil. Give em a week or two. And flip them. With some other fems I dropped with them. Some Cali Mango Mass from Critical Mass Collective. 3 of each. So I'll do 6 total 12/12 from a week or two old. I atleast like for them to grow a couple nodes before flipping them. Will run them in 1gal radiclebags. Fed Megacrop + Bud Explosion. With a touch of Calmag.
> 
> 
> Edit: I had a pack of LVTK that didnt germ. Rusty not only sent replacements. He sent the extra pack of Arcata Ghost as freebies. The new pack of LVTK had 8 beans in it. And ghost had 7. Rusty is a great dude. And truly has love n compassion for his customers.


When did you buy those LVTK? 
I've still got a pack I bought from greenpoint. Hopefully it's not from a bad batch.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> When did you buy those LVTK?
> I've still got a pack I bought from greenpoint. Hopefully it's not from a bad batch.


Don't know if this helps out Chunk, but my puck was shipped out on Jan 23rd. I had excellent results from each seed and still have 3 yet to pop... good luck man. It's really nice daytime smoke.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 27, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> When did you buy those LVTK?
> I've still got a pack I bought from greenpoint. Hopefully it's not from a bad batch.


Just popped a pack (7) of the LVTK I got from GPS. Im 4 for 7 after 4 days. Kinda glad the pack had a cpl extra. 
Still have to get through all this at some point-
 

Was wanting to pop a pack of the PRK as well. Anyone know if there is a way one can determine if their PRK pack is from a "bad batch"?


----------



## dstroy (Nov 27, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Just popped a pack (7) of the LVTK I got from GPS. Im 4 for 7 after 4 days. Kinda glad the pack had a cpl extra.
> Still have to get through all this at some point-
> View attachment 4239884
> 
> Was wanting to pop a pack of the PRK as well. Anyone know if there is a way one can determine if their PRK pack is from a "bad batch"?


Idk I was wondering the same thing so I sent him an email this morning. Haven’t heard back yet.


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 28, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Just popped a pack (7) of the LVTK I got from GPS. Im 4 for 7 after 4 days. Kinda glad the pack had a cpl extra.
> Still have to get through all this at some point-
> View attachment 4239884
> 
> Was wanting to pop a pack of the PRK as well. Anyone know if there is a way one can determine if their PRK pack is from a "bad batch"?


Rusty told me they were sold around April 2018


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 28, 2018)

just replace them if in doubt. If you can get 5 yr old replacements from Rusty, I'd say you can get the newer batches, no probs, just sayin


----------



## DudebeDoobie (Nov 28, 2018)

I’ve ordered all my cannaventure seeds from Greenpoint. I’m seeing they’re not selling them anymore. What is the preferred way to order his seeds?


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 28, 2018)

DudebeDoobie said:


> I’ve ordered all my cannaventure seeds from Greenpoint. I’m seeing they’re not selling them anymore. What is the preferred way to order his seeds?


Cannaventureseeds.com, he has his own site now.


----------



## DudebeDoobie (Nov 28, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Cannaventureseeds.com, he has his own site now.


 Fantastic. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 28, 2018)

All of my PRK purchases were from early 2018 so they likely fit into that batch. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## tommarijuana (Nov 28, 2018)

Rusty was an absolute pleasure to deal with,included a full freebie pack,with an order.Very reasonable fast shipping,even across the pond.Very good to promptly reply to an email,very personable lenghty replies.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 28, 2018)

The Arcata Ghost girls have some cool leaf formations. Just about all have at least 11 blades one i counted had 15 blades. Probable not that abnormal but i have not seen that many. The last picture is the one with 15 blades


----------



## DudebeDoobie (Nov 28, 2018)

My PRK


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 28, 2018)

DudebeDoobie said:


> My PRK
> 
> View attachment 4240332


Seems like i here a lot talk about low yields with PRK strain. Not so here looks heavy. Good job!


----------



## DudebeDoobie (Nov 28, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Seems like i here a lot talk about low yields with PRK strain. Not so here looks heavy. Good job!


 That was my second grow and it set my standards pretty high.


----------



## socaljoe (Nov 28, 2018)

DudebeDoobie said:


> My PRK
> 
> View attachment 4240332


Very nice. Does she smell like raspberry syrup?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 28, 2018)

--edit--
oops, wrong thread


----------



## growslut (Nov 28, 2018)

DudebeDoobie said:


> My PRK
> 
> View attachment 4240332


Nice! My main cola looked about the size of that side branch on the right. I thought that was the nature of the strain: PRK=low yield. Guess not. Beast mode right there


----------



## macsnax (Nov 28, 2018)

DudebeDoobie said:


> My PRK
> 
> View attachment 4240332


Very nice.... Can you elaborate on smell, taste, high, etc. When did you buy your pack?


----------



## dstroy (Nov 28, 2018)

Lvtk

It’s really nice to weave with this plant. They’re all like this. Stems have tons of sap and the plants are super phototropic. I’ve been tucking twice a day.

It’s just easy to train, nice and bendy but still sturdy. The main stems are starting to solidify about halfway down. They are hollow, with a small passage not a large one.

The clones are starting to show callus at three days after cut in the cloner, I’m expecting roots at any time. It’s a turbokloner with the dome. I dip in elite91 before putting in the cloner with plain phed tap water, and use dyna gro grow with tap @.6EC total once roots pop out.





I’ll pull out my humidifier tomorrow and show you what I did. Now I have to add it to the cleaning schedule or I’ll forget about it and who fuckin knows what kinda nasty shit will grow in there. Don’t want any of that lol.


----------



## DudebeDoobie (Nov 28, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Very nice.... Can you elaborate on smell, taste, high, etc. When did you buy your pack?


I’m still new to growing. I’ve got 5 grows under my belt. bubble gum from Boggs seeds, PRK, hurkle OG, LVTK and triple nova. The PRK was my best yielding and favorite high so far. I picked up the beans in early 2017.
It was the cabinet grow in a 2 x 3 space. 3 5 gallon DWCs. I pulled in just under a pound in 16 weeks. 300w cobs


----------



## macsnax (Nov 28, 2018)

Cool, sounds like you're well on your way pulling that kinda weight from a 2 x 3.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Nov 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Was anyone arcata ghost beans tint? Small of the smallest beans I've ever seen. They are nice n dark and tiger striped. Just small.
> 
> Edit: not complaining though. Some of the best plants I've ever run came from small seeds.


Very small and dark I was surprised they sprouted, two are very small and slow one is powering on


----------



## L00MZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Sorry if already answered this but where would one find these Albert Walker super tramp? Thanks and hello


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 29, 2018)

L00MZ said:


> Sorry if already answered this but where would one find these Albert Walker super tramp? Thanks and hello


Cannaventureseeds.com


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 29, 2018)

la affie seeds were small and somewhat pale also and had no prob popping or growin, just sayin


----------



## L00MZ (Nov 29, 2018)

Some super skunk of the 80s


----------



## hillbill (Nov 29, 2018)

Many seeds from Sativa dominate plants have been small. Just the way it is. No effect on viability or vigor or sex at all. “Consider the Mustard seed”


----------



## dstroy (Nov 29, 2018)

Works great


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 29, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Works great
> 
> View attachment 4240594 View attachment 4240595 View attachment 4240596


@dstroy does the mist maker disk float or set on the bottom of the bucket? One other question is that a normal 5 gallon bucket with a lid on it?


----------



## dstroy (Nov 29, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @dstroy does the mist maker disk float or set on the bottom of the bucket? One other question is that a normal 5 gallon bucket with a lid on it?


It floats, the float keeps the water at the optimal level for the mister no matter the level in the bucket. It’s a black leaktite bucket “5” gallon (more like 3.5) and a normal lid that I cut up.

You can get those floats and misters in a bunch of different configs from “the house of hydro”. I think I’m into it for about $60 now with the float valve, bucket, mister and fan.

Edit: my drying space has one of those humidity controllers which I believe I got for $30 on Amazon, inkbird. Works great, keeps my drying space @60%, it’s 5’x5’x10’ with constant scrubbing.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Thanks for a solid elbow...I need to grab a couple cuts of that one, you're right. I've got a sack of about 60 Copper Raspberry from the last batch that need to be tossed, yet somehow I haven't been able to set them free...lol. Would have loved for that cross to have worked out. I only tested 3, but tossed them when they were as slow as the moms.
> 
> I'm considering pulling the AG and giving all the space to the happy PRK and CT.


My AG's are remaining kind of small. Maybe you could find a corner for her.


----------



## emeraldbuds (Nov 29, 2018)

Anyone got pics of Cookie Wreck phenos?

I think I have something fairly close to the GSC dom. Started off with a peppermint smell like Vicks vapor rub. Now turning more minty. I had a fuckup in week 4 the feed pump failed so they were on death's door. Managed to pull them back but they could have come much better. Still another 2 weeks or so to go but i couldn't resist taking a branch for "testing" purposes


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 29, 2018)

100% germ rate on Arcata Ghost. All cracked and pushed a tap root out within 24-30 hours. They all sunk in water the same day I dropped em. In paper towels now. Lookn forward to 12/12 from seed. Well a week or so after sprout then flip to 12/12 and I'll keep the best one. Got these going with some Cali Mango Mass fems from Critical Mass Collective. Hopefully I'll get to flower these under a new DIY strip light. Going with Eb series this time. (10) 4000k and (9) 3000k on a HLG-320h-24 driver. 309.9 watts in a 32x32x72 tent. Should flower pretty good. Hoping for some keepers.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 29, 2018)

I put in an email on the cv website to see if I can exchange my PRK's with a fresh batch. I read a lot about Rusty being a solid dude so we'll see.


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 29, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> la affie seeds were small and somewhat pale also and had no prob popping or growin, just sayin


Mine were the same, small and a little pale, planted 2 directly in coast of maine sprout island seed starter mix, above ground a little over 24 hours later.


----------



## tman42 (Nov 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I put in an email on the cv website to see if I can exchange my PRK's with a fresh batch. I read a lot about Rusty being a solid dude so we'll see.


Let us know when you hear back. I have a puck of PRK that i purchased through GPS on 4/20/18 and I am hoping they are good.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 29, 2018)

tman42 said:


> Let us know when you hear back. I have a puck of PRK that i purchased through GPS on 4/20/18 and I am hoping they are good.


That was the date of the bad ones. I would contact him if i were you.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 29, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> Anyone got pics of Cookie Wreck phenos?
> 
> I think I have something fairly close to the GSC dom. Started off with a peppermint smell like Vicks vapor rub. Now turning more minty. I had a fuckup in week 4 the feed pump failed so they were on death's door. Managed to pull them back but they could have come much better. Still another 2 weeks or so to go but i couldn't resist taking a branch for "testing" purposes
> 
> View attachment 4240654


I grew 2 of them outdoors this season. Got a TW and a Cookies pheno. The TW one has that same smell you speak of. The Cookie has very little smell or flavor to it. I spoke with Rusty and he mentioned there are 5 phenos that he's had tested and possibly a couple more to be found, and believes mine is one of the high
CBD models.
The TW pheno will flat out fuck you up, strong shit. The Cookie has got a strange high to it, makes my body feel heavy and relaxed with very little head buzz. Haven't had it tested yet but plan on turning it all into RSO.
Cookie leaner 
TW leaner


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I grew 2 of them outdoors this season. Got a TW and a Cookies pheno. The TW one has that same smell you speak of. The Cookie has very little smell or flavor to it. I spoke with Rusty and he mentioned there are 5 phenos that he's had tested and possibly a couple more to be found, and believes mine is one of the high
> CBD models.
> The TW pheno will flat out fuck you up, strong shit. The Cookie has got a strange high to it, makes my body feel heavy and relaxed with very little head buzz. Haven't had it tested yet but plan on turning it all into RSO.
> Cookie leanerView attachment 4240710
> TW leanerView attachment 4240713



Man that cookie leaner pheno sure is pretty though.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> My AG's are remaining kind of small. Maybe you could find a corner for her.


She found her mojo and has picked it up a couple of gears, catching the CT in height. Gonna leave her be for now.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Man that cookie leaner pheno sure is pretty though.


She was a real beast, under 6' tall and harvested almost 2lbs. Both were the stoutest plants that I've ever grown.


----------



## tman42 (Nov 29, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> That was the date of the bad ones. I would contact him if i were you.


Thanks, i guess i will email and ask him about this batch and if there would be the possibility of an exchange. I could search through these pages for it as i remember seeing it sometime back but would someone have Rustys email handy? Thanks.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2018)

tman42 said:


> Thanks, i guess i will email and ask him about this batch and if there would be the possibility of an exchange. I could search through these pages for it as i remember seeing it sometime back but would someone have Rustys email handy? Thanks.


Should be on the website.


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Should be on the website.


I used the contact us form on the Web site monday, still no response as of today. May be better to send a actual email. Not a big deal to me, my question wasn't earth shattering and it didn't stop me from placing a order, shipped the next day bright and early.


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 29, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I used the contact us form on the Web site monday, still no response as of today. May be better to send a actual email. Not a big deal to me, my question wasn't earth shattering and it didn't stop me from placing a order, shipped the next day bright and early.


[email protected]


----------



## Stiickygreen (Nov 29, 2018)

I contacted him a few weeks ago via email. It took a few days to hear back from him and he said he has been super busy since launching the site. A call or text might be the fastest way to get ahold of him if it's a pressing issue...otherwise...I'm sure he will respond ASAP.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 29, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> I contacted him a few weeks ago via email. It took a few days to hear back from him and he said he has been super busy since launching the site. A call or text might be the fastest way to get ahold of him if it's a pressing issue...otherwise...I'm sure he will respond ASAP.


He's a busy man for sure, if you call and miss him he will definitely return your call. 
Can't Imagine dealing with everything he does.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 29, 2018)

I've got two packs of prk that I bought from GPS in march/april 2018, I sent him an email a couple days ago and haven't heard back yet.

These lvtk are growing pretty fast

3 4
2 5
1 6

 

5 is blueish and reeks like fruit and lemon

Real talk, should I flip them tonight? You can see how much the shit grew since yesterday and I’ve kept the lights down around 50%. Idk how much stretch I’m gonna see. What you guys/gals think?

I’m having a great time weaving them through the net  good structure for it for sure.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 29, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I've got two packs of prk that I bought from GPS in march/april 2018, I sent him an email a couple days ago and haven't heard back yet.
> 
> These lvtk are growing pretty fast
> 
> ...


Fascinating grow man. The scrog net. I see that it is supported from the ceiling. Will the net remain stationary or will you raise it as the plant stretches? Certainly not your first rodeo.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 29, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Fascinating grow man. The scrog net. I see that it is supported from the ceiling. Will the net remain stationary or will you raise it as the plant stretches? Certainly not your first rodeo.


Thank you,

Stationary, it’s held up with light hangers, easy to move into place. I’ve got another net that I can stack in there if I need to, or I tie up individual branches like I did with the humble pie. Just depends I guess. This is the first time in a while that I’ve got plants in there at this size.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 29, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Stationary, it’s held up with light hangers, easy to move into place. I’ve got another net that I can stack in there if I need to, or I tie up individual branches like I did with the humble pie. Just depends I guess. This is the first time in a while that I’ve got plants in there at this size.


The lvtk I have stretches alot. Like almost 4 feet alot. And I've seen several phenos in here that stretch unbelievable amounts. Unless you got tons of head room I'd flip em now. My pheno got so big so fast. I had to take cuts. And chop it down and I'll rerun it way earlier on the flip. I was about 2 foot tall at the beginning of flower. 21 days in. I was up past my light in 6 foot tent. I broke her over. And she still shot up her secondary branching another 2.5 foot. I had no choice but to chop it. She was frosty AF. I'm lookn forward to flowering her right. I was never expecting the stretch like that. I didnt do my research on it. 100% my fault.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> The lvtk I have stretches alot. Like almost 4 feet alot. And I've seen several phenos in here that stretch unbelievable amounts. Unless you got tons of head room I'd flip em now. My pheno got so big so fast. I had to take cuts. And chop it down and I'll rerun it way earlier on the flip. I was about 2 foot tall at the beginning of flower. 21 days in. I was up past my light in 6 foot tent. I broke her over. And she still shot up her secondary branching another 2.5 foot. I had no choice but to chop it. She was frosty AF. I'm lookn forward to flowering her right. I was never expecting the stretch like that. I didnt do my research on it. 100% my fault.


Thanks, I’ve got a whole pack in there. Gonna find out who’s who in the zoo. Looking forward to what they do when they get full light.

I’m going to flip them. Only got about 5ft and they’ll touch the light. Node spacing is pretty tight.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 29, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Thanks, I’ve got a whole pack in there. Gonna find out who’s who in the zoo. Looking forward to what they do when they get full light.
> 
> I’m going to flip them. Only got about 5ft and they’ll touch the light. Node spacing is pretty tight.


I'll post some pics of before flower and then 21 days in. Its unreal how big she got. And what's weird is she looked like she was almost 100% indi. Or atleast 75% indi dom. Big huge fat fans. Then flower came on. And she went straight sativa lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 29, 2018)

Heres my pheno of LVTK @dstroy 

Veg
     

And flower. I chopped it down at 21 or 22 days I believe. But either way it was still stretching like crazy. Should've flipped it at like 4 nodes high lol. And you can see in the pics of flower. Where I broke her main over. She did have close node spacing in veg. But the stretch gave it very long node spacing.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Heres my pheno of LVTK @dstroy
> 
> Veg
> View attachment 4240960 View attachment 4240961 View attachment 4240962 View attachment 4240963 View attachment 4240964
> ...


Thanks for those. That’s nuts.0


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 29, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Thanks for those. That’s nuts.0


No problem. I couldn't believe the stretch she put out. And it def wasnt lake of light. I had about 625 watts of Samsung strips lm561c diodes in the tent during that. And she still stretched like crazy. She smells absolutely amazing though. I truly am lookn forward to running her right.


----------



## slow drawl (Nov 29, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Thanks, I’ve got a whole pack in there. Gonna find out who’s who in the zoo. Looking forward to what they do when they get full light.
> 
> I’m going to flip them. Only got about 5ft and they’ll touch the light. Node spacing is pretty tight.


They look very healthy and I'm sure you'll fill that tent.
I like your set up and am totally stealing your idea for the humidifier...very cool.
I only grew out the 2, they were sprouted at the same time and looked identical. I kept 1 in the tent and flipped it at 5 weeks, the other went into the GH. The indoor only gained about 1/2 again its height. The GH model stretched forever with double toppings, multiple crop jobs and still totally dominated the GH. Easy to grow and didn't show any signs of special needs, and was so easy trim. Absolutely can't tell the 2 a part from the buzz, very enjoyable.
Gotta agree with @whytewidow they didn't give off the appearance of a sative dom, but they sure did lean that way.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> No problem. I couldn't believe the stretch she put out. And it def wasnt lake of light. I had about 625 watts of Samsung strips lm561c diodes in the tent during that. And she still stretched like crazy. She smells absolutely amazing though. I truly am lookn forward to running her right.


I’ve got 560w of cxb3590s for that 4x4 should be good to compare.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 29, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> They look very healthy and I'm sure you'll fill that tent.
> I like your set up and am totally stealing your idea for the humidifier...very cool.
> I only grew out the 2, they were sprouted at the same time and looked identical. I kept 1 in the tent and flipped it at 5 weeks, the other went into the GH. The indoor only gained about 1/2 again its height. The GH model stretched forever with double toppings, multiple crop jobs and still totally dominated the GH. Easy to grow and didn't show any signs of special needs, and was so easy trim. Absolutely can't tell the 2 a part from the buzz, very enjoyable.
> Gotta agree with @whytewidow they didn't give off the appearance of a sative dom, but they sure did lean that way.View attachment 4240982


Yeah it works real good just like one of the expensive ones. Thanks for the compliment. Love them huge fans. Thanks for the info. I’ve got two that have extra wide ones and four with fans like yours.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 29, 2018)

What size pot you in @dstroy the one I flowered was only in a 5gal radiclebag


----------



## dstroy (Nov 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> What size pot you in @dstroy the one I flowered was only in a 5gal radiclebag


5 gallon bucket


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 29, 2018)

dstroy said:


> 5 gallon bucket



All I can say is hold on for the ride. Lol. Hopefully you dont get the same pheno I had. Idk how much head room you have. But if you do catch it. You'll def need that second net. Hope you keep posting I'd love to see them flower out. Hope they are keepers man. Good luck with the run.


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 30, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> Anyone got pics of Cookie Wreck phenos?
> 
> I think I have something fairly close to the GSC dom. Started off with a peppermint smell like Vicks vapor rub. Now turning more minty. I had a fuckup in week 4 the feed pump failed so they were on death's door. Managed to pull them back but they could have come much better. Still another 2 weeks or so to go but i couldn't resist taking a branch for "testing" purposes
> 
> View attachment 4240654


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 30, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> I contacted him a few weeks ago via email. It took a few days to hear back from him and he said he has been super busy since launching the site. A call or text might be the fastest way to get ahold of him if it's a pressing issue...otherwise...I'm sure he will respond ASAP.


Kinda fun to talk to him on the phone


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 30, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> They look very healthy and I'm sure you'll fill that tent.
> I like your set up and am totally stealing your idea for the humidifier...very cool.
> I only grew out the 2, they were sprouted at the same time and looked identical. I kept 1 in the tent and flipped it at 5 weeks, the other went into the GH. The indoor only gained about 1/2 again its height. The GH model stretched forever with double toppings, multiple crop jobs and still totally dominated the GH. Easy to grow and didn't show any signs of special needs, and was so easy trim. Absolutely can't tell the 2 a part from the buzz, very enjoyable.
> Gotta agree with @whytewidow they didn't give off the appearance of a sative dom, but they sure did lean that way.View attachment 4240982


Me too on the humidifier @slow drawl. Ordered mine yesterday from the house of hydro. I am going to try to set one up in a 2 gallon bucket for my mom room


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Nov 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I put in an email on the cv website to see if I can exchange my PRK's with a fresh batch. I read a lot about Rusty being a solid dude so we'll see.


Please let us know if you get a response. I was an unlucky recipient of the ass batch of prk seeds. Never thought I grow a plant that made bubbas gift look like a huge yielder.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 30, 2018)

GranolaCornhola said:


> Please let us know if you get a response. I was an unlucky recipient of the ass batch of prk seeds. Never thought I grow a plant that made bubbas gift look like a huge yielder.


everybody that has contacted him has gotten replaced and satisfied, yhou don't have to wait to hear it, there are many stories back in this thread. Hell, eso got a pack over a five yr ago problem, lol, that's customer service. And after having a prob with paypal last week and talking to him on phone about it, rest assured, that guy is salt of the earth, and its most obvious why he left the one place and made his own. Those two are like oil and water.jmho


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Nov 30, 2018)

The Ell is showing a lot of stretch. Started at 6". I even pulled the main trunk down and the secondary branches are up to 30". One Ell looks like it might have spinal stenosis LOL.


----------



## tman42 (Nov 30, 2018)

LVTK day 50


----------



## tman42 (Nov 30, 2018)

Ghost OG day 50


----------



## emeraldbuds (Nov 30, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I grew 2 of them outdoors this season. Got a TW and a Cookies pheno. The TW one has that same smell you speak of. The Cookie has very little smell or flavor to it. I spoke with Rusty and he mentioned there are 5 phenos that he's had tested and possibly a couple more to be found, and believes mine is one of the high
> CBD models.
> The TW pheno will flat out fuck you up, strong shit. The Cookie has got a strange high to it, makes my body feel heavy and relaxed with very little head buzz. Haven't had it tested yet but plan on turning it all into RSO.
> Cookie leanerView attachment 4240710
> TW leanerView attachment 4240713


Beautiful shots man. My colas didn't get that fat but certainly showing the same traits. The peppermint smell from mine started in veg on the stem rub. Just got stronger from there I'm hoping it holds up after the dry and cure. This is the first strain iv had go purple so pretty stoked about that.

Iv another pheno of the CW from the same pack which i gave to a mate, its stretching a little more and the underside of the leaves have started to turn purple so be interesting to see how she turns out.


----------



## emeraldbuds (Nov 30, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> View attachment 4241105 View attachment 4241107 View attachment 4241108


Looking frosty AF.. What kind of smell were you getting from the plant in the second pic? I found a thread from Rusty in icmag. Heres the one he calls the GSC dom


----------



## The Pipe (Nov 30, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> Looking frosty AF.. What kind of smell were you getting from the plant in the second pic? I found a thread from Rusty in icmag. Heres the one he calls the GSC dom
> 
> View attachment 4241280


They all smelled similAr doughy with a light touch of gas


----------



## dstroy (Nov 30, 2018)

LVTK day 1 12/12, hittin their stride. I’ll do weekly updates from now on unless I’ve got something interesting to show.

 

Got some tucking to do.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 30, 2018)

You're gonna have wall to wall spears of bud here in a few weeks. Gonna be sick.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 30, 2018)

dstroy said:


> LVTK day 1 12/12, hittin their stride. I’ll do weekly updates from now on unless I’ve got something interesting to show.
> 
> View attachment 4241442
> 
> Got some tucking to do.



And it begins. Buckle up. I'm gonna guess those white strings you have hangin in the back. The plant will stretch that far atleast if not more. By day 20, I imagine of you get the same pheno, it will stretch till day 35-40. If you can put a piece of tape or something incase the strings move. I wanna see if you catch the same pheno as I have. So I know if yours are too big for me to veg out again that big before flip. I wanna try to fill completely 2x4 tent with one plant of lvtk under 900 true watts of Samsung leds. I wanna see if I can pull over 1000 grams dry. I pulled it I remember right 5.89 zips from a 2gal with cookies n chem with 3 other plants in the 2x4 The pheno I have seems to yield very very well. Jus from 21 days of what I could tell. But if ya dont mind thatd be cool. Jus so I can follow along since its day 1. If not that's cool too. Lol good luck


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 30, 2018)

2 days in paper towels for Arcata Ghost and they are already outta their shells and about 4 inches long.. ummm vigor out the ass I hope. Gotta plant em sticking outta the soil. Fully developed in the paper towel. Exactly 94 hours from dropping them in the water.


----------



## dstroy (Nov 30, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> And it begins. Buckle up. I'm gonna guess those white strings you have hangin in the back. The plant will stretch that far atleast if not more. By day 20, I imagine of you get the same pheno, it will stretch till day 35-40. If you can put a piece of tape or something incase the strings move. I wanna see if you catch the same pheno as I have. So I know if yours are too big for me to veg out again that big before flip. I wanna try to fill completely 2x4 tent with one plant of lvtk under 900 true watts of Samsung leds. I wanna see if I can pull over 1000 grams dry. I pulled it I remember right 5.89 zips from a 2gal with cookies n chem with 3 other plants in the 2x4 The pheno I have seems to yield very very well. Jus from 21 days of what I could tell. But if ya dont mind thatd be cool. Jus so I can follow along since its day 1. If not that's cool too. Lol good luck


I’ll get a yardstick and tie it up so 0” is even with the top of the net. That should help track the growth rate. I’ll put that tape up where you called it too. Those strings are for my fan I don’t touch em unless I’m cleaning.


----------



## whytewidow (Nov 30, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I’ll get a yardstick and tie it up so 0” is even with the top of the net. That should help track the growth rate. I’ll put that tape up where you called it too. Those strings are for my fan I don’t touch em unless I’m cleaning.


So 19 more days they will b there. Not even my grow and I'm excited to watch her stretch her legs. I appreciate it


----------



## The_Glad_Scientist (Dec 1, 2018)

I've seen a few people posting about PRK. I asked Rusty the other day when some would be available and he said spring of 2019. I received his reply on 11/26(sent 11/24).

Obviously contact him yourself concerning your own situation - just passing along the info I received from him for anybody else wondering.


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 1, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I wanna try to fill completely 2x4 tent with one plant of lvtk under 900 true watts of Samsung leds. I wanna see if I can pull over 1000 grams dry.


I believe the potential is there, though this one was outdoor...


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 1, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I believe the potential is there, though this one was outdoor...View attachment 4241731 View attachment 4241732


Very nice...


----------



## boybelue (Dec 1, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Works great
> 
> View attachment 4240594 View attachment 4240595 View attachment 4240596


Do you think there is a benefit(worthy the expense)from pumping the fog thru an aero setup, I guess it would be more beneficial aimed towards the low pressure aero? I've seen people run these in hpa but it seems like one in the same, but Idk, no experience yet! Hopefully in the near future.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Do you think there is a benefit(worthy the expense)from pumping the fog thru an aero setup, I guess it would be more beneficial aimed towards the low pressure aero? I've seen people run these in hpa but it seems like one in the same, but Idk, no experience yet! Hopefully in the near future.


There are some companies that make units that use LPA and fogponics. I have no experience with it so I can’t comment on its efficacy. 

I’d imagine that you’d have to clean the mist maker consantly. If you don’t use pretty pure water it gets a thick layer of scale quickly. If you’re just using it to regulate humidity in your root chamber with pure water it might work for that. 

My final answer is: I don’t know, it would depend on what benefit you’d get from it.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 1, 2018)

boybelue said:


> Do you think there is a benefit(worthy the expense)from pumping the fog thru an aero setup, I guess it would be more beneficial aimed towards the low pressure aero? I've seen people run these in hpa but it seems like one in the same, but Idk, no experience yet! Hopefully in the near future.


fogger unit in aero or cloner is supplemental. on its own the clones and plants will die. oxygenation is optimal but not enough moisture delivered to roots. I have run a fogger in my aerocloner for years. and yes the scale build up is a nuisance. you have to replace foggers and discs periodically


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 1, 2018)

Another happy customer, resisted until the last evening of the 50% off promo. Got lemon crash today and the triple novas I requested as freebies. As many have mentioned, Rusty was pretty damn generous with his counting while filling my <$50 order and I was more than satisfied when I opened the package.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 1, 2018)

Arcata Ghost babies. 100% germ. And 100% sprout bc they grew so fast in the paper towel. That they had to be actually planted. Theyve been under 13 watts of 6500k leds for about 14 hours now.. And are green already and opened up the cotyledons. And have their first set of leaves already.

Last night 

Just now.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 1, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Another happy customer, resisted until the last evening of the 50% off promo. Got lemon crash today and the triple novas I requested as freebies. As many have mentioned, Rusty was pretty damn generous with his counting while filling my <$50 order and I was more than satisfied when I opened the package.


Got my Arcata Ghost and Arcata Skunk yesterday, no freebies but I'm not complaining since i got the great deal on them and I have enough CVS to run for a while. A happy customer here also as I have been getting some good results from the couple i have ran so far and i am just getting into them. I have a few Tenn Kush #2's that i just started to flower and can't wait to see what comes from them.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 1, 2018)

tman42 said:


> Got my Arcata Ghost and Arcata Skunk yesterday, no freebies but I'm not complaining since i got the great deal on them and I have enough CVS to run for a while. A happy customer here also as I have been getting some good results from the couple i have ran so far and i am just getting into them. I have a few Tenn Kush #2's that i just started to flower and can't wait to see what comes from them.


Did you check inside the pucks? Last time I ordered I thought I didn't get freebies, but when I opened the pucks to check seed counts, I had a full pack of Lemon Crash OG hiding with my Pure Ghost.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 1, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Did you check inside the pucks? Last time I ordered I thought I didn't get freebies, but when I opened the pucks to check seed counts, I had a full pack of Lemon Crash OG hiding with my Pure Ghost.


I did not, they were sealed so i just left it on there. I will have to check them now, thanks for the heads up.

**Just checked and ya they did me right. Inside was a 6 pack of Lemon Crash OG. Also there were 6 Arcata Skunk and 7 Arcata Ghost seeds. Big thanks to Rusty and a happy customer right here. **

Thank you again @socaljoe as I would not have checked until i was gonna pop em.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 1, 2018)

tman42 said:


> I did not, they were sealed so i just left it on there. I will have to check them now, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> **Just checked and ya they did me right. Inside was a 6 pack of Lemon Crash OG. Also there were 6 Arcata Skunk and 7 Arcata Ghost seeds. Big thanks to Rusty and a happy customer right here. **
> 
> Thank you again @socaljoe as I would not have checked until i was gonna pop em.


Same here


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 2, 2018)

I was gonna say "man Rusty had to have hidden some freebies or he loaded up the packs he sent you."

Awesome to hear he did!

My next seed pop is coming soon and will probably be 2 hurkle og, 2 lemon crash and either 2 ghost og or 2 Arcata ghost


----------



## Lurrabq (Dec 2, 2018)

tman42 said:


> I did not, they were sealed so i just left it on there. I will have to check them now, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> **Just checked and ya they did me right. Inside was a 6 pack of Lemon Crash OG. Also there were 6 Arcata Skunk and 7 Arcata Ghost seeds. Big thanks to Rusty and a happy customer right here. **
> 
> Thank you again @socaljoe as I would not have checked until i was gonna pop em.


I got the same pleasant surprise yesterday.

Ordered one pack of Arcata Ghost. Inside were six AG seeds and an extra six Pure LA Affie, which was another I had been eyeballing. Very pleased with the 1/2 price deal for two packs.

Thank you Rusty!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Dec 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I was gonna say "man Rusty had to have hidden some freebies or he loaded up the packs he sent you."
> 
> Awesome to hear he did!
> 
> My next seed pop is coming soon and will probably be 2 hurkle og, 2 lemon crash and either 2 ghost og or 2 Arcata ghost


DUDE, I was cruising around instagram last night looking at #cannaventure and came a cross some bomb ass looking LVTK and it was yours. of course I clicked follow.

that is some of the finest frostiest I have ever put my eyes on. please tell me it smokes and smells as fine as she looks.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 2, 2018)

So I'm going to take the no reply to my emails as a solid NO on my request for the PRK packs lol.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 2, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> So I'm going to take the no reply to my emails as a solid NO on my request for the PRK packs lol.


Not defending him but i can remember a few times in this thread that he took several days for him to reply to e-mails


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 2, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> So I'm going to take the no reply to my emails as a solid NO on my request for the PRK packs lol.


definitely give it a second..


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2018)

Meanwhile outdoors in aust 
Topping this plant into a Bush


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 2, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Meanwhile outdoors in aust
> Topping this plant into a Bush
> View attachment 4242479


Are you Scrogging that one? She's gonna be a beast.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 2, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> definitely give it a second..


I don't know man just not the same. Not seeing Telly's face!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 2, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I don't know man just not the same. Not seeing Telly's face!


Agreed, and I dig Angel and Rockfish.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Are you Scrogging that one? She's gonna be a beast.


Sure am mate 
This year I'll start the scrog ar 5foot and if need be I'll add another scrog ar 7 foot
Last year was one scrog at 6ft
This one is side by side with the la affie so hopefully I can get them in sync together 

Lemon skunk og (dna) tha ts not the scrog cage on top just protective cage till it outgrows it


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 2, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Sure am mate
> This year I'll start the scrog ar 5foot and if need be I'll add another scrog ar 7 foot
> Last year was one scrog at 6ft
> This one is side by side with the la affie so hopefully I can get them in sync together
> ...


I can't wait to see that. Affie is on my short list of CV gear I want to run soon.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 2, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Sure am mate
> This year I'll start the scrog ar 5foot and if need be I'll add another scrog ar 7 foot
> Last year was one scrog at 6ft
> This one is side by side with the la affie so hopefully I can get them in sync together
> ...


Just wondering what kind of critters are you trying to protect the plant from on that side of the world


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Just wondering what kind of critters are you trying to protect the plant from on that side of the world


My cat lol
Bloody cat doesn't touch the plants but loves shitting in the soil nearby and laying directly under the first couple bigger shade leaves
Out of habit I leave the cages there until they bush out and hit the sides then remove them for the rest of the season


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 2, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I can't wait to see that. Affie is on my short list of CV gear I want to run soon.


I kinda wish I done 2 affies side by side 
I've got couple lvtk at another location and man one of them is killing it...my two hands together still have shade leaves a lot bigger width


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 2, 2018)

Velvet Elvis said:


> DUDE, I was cruising around instagram last night looking at #cannaventure and came a cross some bomb ass looking LVTK and it was yours. of course I clicked follow.
> 
> that is some of the finest frostiest I have ever put my eyes on. please tell me it smokes and smells as fine as she looks.


Thank you sir. 

She is straight kush power! No lemon but more of a hash fuel type smoke, berry potent and hard hitting. Her flavor is just average but her smoke it a nice punch in the face. 

I'm getting ready to cross a goji male with it and I have a lvtk plant almost done flowering that has a few seeds from a tangerine power male. I'm hoping to find one like momma but with a little fruitiness to it from the goji and tangerine males.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 2, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> So I'm going to take the no reply to my emails as a solid NO on my request for the PRK packs lol.


You're still good bro. It took a few days for him to get to my email about some old, really old beans I got from him. I thought he was blowing me off but he got back to me in a big way bro. Even offered he phone number and wasn't hesitant about telling me to call if I ever need anything. 

I'm sure he'll do you the same. Cheers


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 2, 2018)

Also I think tonight I'm gonna throw 2 hurkle og, 2 lemon crash and flip a coin on the pure ghost or artaca ghost. Or maybe one of each I have, not sure yet.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Also I think tonight I'm gonna throw 2 hurkle og, 2 lemon crash and flip a coin on the pure ghost or artaca ghost. Or maybe one of each I have, not sure yet.


Lemon crash looks really good. I almost bought a pack but ended up with gorilla wreck instead.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2018)

My triple novas are ready to be upgraded to 3 gallon bags. 
One has potential. It's the tallest and has decent structure. 
(All have been topped once.)


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My triple novas are ready to be upgraded to 3 gallon bags.
> One has potential. It's the tallest and has decent structure.
> (All have been topped once.)
> View attachment 4242685


My luck.. that one _always_ turn out male.. I dont even allow myself to get excited anymore lol. I hope its a fat chick bro!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 2, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> My luck.. that one _always_ turn out male.. I dont even allow myself to get excited anymore lol. I hope its a fat chick bro!


Better be a chick -- these are feminized. 
It's nice to be able to upgrade without worrying about gender.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 2, 2018)

Just put 2 hurkle og and 2 lemon crash og into paper towels. Was gonna do a couple more but I'm gonna keep it to 4 for now. 

I figured I'd save a little room so I can pop some of these lvtk x tangerine power beans in a few weeks and hopefully a couple sweet Dixies to get my orange fix since I let the tangerine power female go last round.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Better be a chick -- these are feminized.
> It's nice to be able to upgrade without worrying about gender.


lol.. man I'm fuckin trippin..  forgot where I was lol


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 2, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My triple novas are ready to be upgraded to 3 gallon bags.
> One has potential. It's the tallest and has decent structure.
> (All have been topped once.)
> View attachment 4242685


Those are looking nice and stout.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 3, 2018)

Sent my bro some lvtk clones, fresh cut, over thanksgiving break and they all made it and are now busting roots. First time shipping clones and its easy peasy. 

Spreading the cannaV genes!


----------



## dstroy (Dec 3, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sent my bro some lvtk clones, fresh cut, over thanksgiving break and they all made it and are now busting roots. First time shipping clones and its easy peasy.
> 
> Spreading the cannaV genes!


All my lvtk clones rooted at 7 days, here they are at 8:
 

It’s really checking a lot of boxes so far so I’m hoping that the smoke turns out like yours potency wise cause it’s screaming keeper ya know.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 3, 2018)

Quick 3 week up date on ELL. Arcata Ghost, Jelly pie. The ELL is trying to over run the camp (lots of stretch).   Second picture is the top of a AG happy happy happy. Third picture is the top of one of the JP clones i took from a seeded mom. I am liking the looks of these girls at day 22 of flowering.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 3, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Quick 3 week up date on ELL. Arcata Ghost, Jelly pie. The ELL is trying to over run the camp (lots of stretch).View attachment 4243143 View attachment 4243145 View attachment 4243148 Second picture is the top of a AG happy happy happy. Third picture is the top of one of the JP clones i took from a seeded mom. I am liking the looks of these girls at day 22 of flowering.


Think that AG is gonna turn into a baseball bat. Nice.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 3, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> My cat lol
> Bloody cat doesn't touch the plants but loves shitting in the soil nearby and laying directly under the first couple bigger shade leaves
> Out of habit I leave the cages there until they bush out and hit the sides then remove them for the rest of the season


Obviously That BIG hound of yours is not doing his job.lol


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 3, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Think that AG is gonna turn into a baseball bat. Nice.


Thanks man. I bet your girls are starting to stretch there legs


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 3, 2018)

dstroy said:


> All my lvtk clones rooted at 7 days, here they are at 8:
> View attachment 4243144
> 
> It’s really checking a lot of boxes so far so I’m hoping that the smoke turns out like yours potency wise cause it’s screaming keeper ya know.


Your lvtks are looking excellent brother. I have a feeling you're gonna find a frost monster like mine and a good chance you'll find a lemon pheno as well. I can't wait to see your girls in flower! 

And those roots are looking gnarly! That's some hella root action, some healthy ass starts man. Cheers1

On a side note the 2 lemon wrecks already popped, the 2 hurkle haven't popped yet but I threw them in coco anyway. 

The hurkle og had a note in them saying they were from the private stash and that they were just deformed looking seeds he could sell but they're still good to go.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 3, 2018)

dstroy said:


> All my lvtk clones rooted at 7 days, here they are at 8:
> View attachment 4243144
> 
> It’s really checking a lot of boxes so far so I’m hoping that the smoke turns out like yours potency wise cause it’s screaming keeper ya know.


Those roots are impressive the way they're stacked like that. Is it the strain, or what you're doing to them.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 4, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Those roots are impressive the way they're stacked like that. Is it the strain, or what you're doing to them.


They are really easy to work with. I won’t know until I plant these and reclone to see if they do it again. Over on the far left is a humble pie clone and it went in at the same time, treated the same. Just a dip in some elite 91 clones for 10 secs and then into the cloner and it’s not doing what the lvtk are.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 4, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Your lvtks are looking excellent brother. I have a feeling you're gonna find a frost monster like mine and a good chance you'll find a lemon pheno as well. I can't wait to see your girls in flower!
> 
> And those roots are looking gnarly! That's some hella root action, some healthy ass starts man. Cheers1
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I hope I do. Thank you.

Love me some purple urkle.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 4, 2018)

dstroy said:


> All my lvtk clones rooted at 7 days, here they are at 8:
> View attachment 4243144
> 
> It’s really checking a lot of boxes so far so I’m hoping that the smoke turns out like yours potency wise cause it’s screaming keeper ya know.


Wow, thats some impressive growth!


----------



## macsnax (Dec 4, 2018)

dstroy said:


> They are really easy to work with. I won’t know until I plant these and reclone to see if they do it again. Over on the far left is a humble pie clone and it went in at the same time, treated the same. Just a dip in some elite 91 clones for 10 secs and then into the cloner and it’s not doing what the lvtk are.


Damn nice root action either way man


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 4, 2018)

dstroy said:


> They are really easy to work with. I won’t know until I plant these and reclone to see if they do it again. Over on the far left is a humble pie clone and it went in at the same time, treated the same. Just a dip in some elite 91 clones for 10 secs and then into the cloner and it’s not doing what the lvtk are.


My lvtk clone rooted the exact same way. I'd say its strain specific trait. Jus no one really pays attention to roots like that. Normally we see roots all we care about is getting it planted. But I remember mine looking identical to that. And other strains in the same cloner looked different.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 4, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Wow, thats some impressive growth!


Thank you, I appreciate it. The plants doing everything I’m just watching. They are nice.



whytewidow said:


> My lvtk clone rooted the exact same way. I'd say its strain specific trait. Jus no one really pays attention to roots like that. Normally we see roots all we care about is getting it planted. But I remember mine looking identical to that. And other strains in the same cloner looked different.


Awesome. I’ve had this happen before from clones from seed and they pop out roots like that then the next round they’re a little different usually. But that’s great. I’m having a lot of fun with it. Nice.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 4, 2018)

Mail is a bit slow but I should have my order for albert supertramp and 91 skunk d this week.
Will have to set another tent up lol as im pretty loaded with strains at the moment.
Just wanna grow everything lol.


----------



## JeffSessions (Dec 4, 2018)

4/5 on Pure LA Affie popping and 4/4 on those pushing up. All tiny seeds, pretty much doubled in size before they popped. Last one swelled, but it's been 6 days. 12/12 on the other stuff I started as a reference.


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 4, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> I used the contact us form on the Web site monday, still no response as of today. May be better to send a actual email. Not a big deal to me, my question wasn't earth shattering and it didn't stop me from placing a order, shipped the next day bright and early.


Just wanted to update that Rusty responded to my message today.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Dec 4, 2018)

Triple nova starting to frost up pretty nicely at week 4. Still has a strong BlackBerry smell but now it has a lemon citrus undertone that I just noticed


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 5, 2018)

Looks like a keeper. That is a LOT of frost for 4 weeks in. Well done!


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 5, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Your lvtks are looking excellent brother. I have a feeling you're gonna find a frost monster like mine and a good chance you'll find a lemon pheno as well. I can't wait to see your girls in flower!
> 
> And those roots are looking gnarly! That's some hella root action, some healthy ass starts man. Cheers1
> 
> ...


I really liked the hurkel and Im not purp fan. seem to have a few diff variations from full on purple from the bud out thru the leaves to just green or lavender phenos, all cream og of some sort, some more grapey and some more oily. Good buzz, easy to grow, buds were dense.

got the arcata ghost for freebie of 91 skunkd purchase with the 50 percent off. Not bad. Lemon crashers got another week or so before flowering. Saving the cookie wreck. Grew out the LA Affie and it was good, gifted a couple beans out of that pack. Another report of great customer service and product.


----------



## main cola (Dec 5, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Just wanted to update that Rusty responded to my message today.


He got back to me too ..He’s sending out some replacement seeds of Cheap Thrills ..I had some problems getting them going.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 5, 2018)

Im having issues out of my LVTK. Got 4 to germinate out of 7 in the pack. Of the 4 that did germinate, I have 3 that are growing fucked up. Im just tossing all of it in the garbage. Not too happy with my first CannaVenture experience at all. On a related CV note, I was finally contacted by Rusty regarding the PRK packs and was asked questions regarding the packs, so were still trying to get to a resolve. If they come with the issues that the LVTK are displaying, he can keep the packs. I just dont have time for "nursing" stuff like this LVTK, or to feel like Im chasing someone down begging for exchanges.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Im having issues out of my LVTK. Got 4 to germinate out of 7 in the pack. Of the 4 that did germinate, I have 3 that are growing fucked up. Im just tossing all of it in the garbage.


I think I'd hang on to #3 for a bit, but I grok your frustration.

No complaints here on my first go w/ the 'made good' packs. l - r: PRK, AG, CT @ 28 days.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 5, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I think I'd hang on to #3 for a bit, but I grok your frustration.
> 
> No complaints here on my first go w/ the 'made good' packs. l - r: PRK, AG, CT @ 28 days.
> 
> View attachment 4244095


I wish I had the outcome like the pics I see in this thread. Your PRK seems to have got her early morning stretch on. Looking real good.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 5, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I wish I had the outcome like the pics I see in this thread. Your PRK seems to have got her early morning stretch on. Looking real good.


I nearly killed my lvtk as a seedling, due to my fault, super glad I didnt toss it. She come back in grand fashion to be a nice plant.

Sorry to hear youre having issues with your whole pack. If you end up tossing them let me know. I might be able to find a clone for you, wink wink.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 5, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Im having issues out of my LVTK. Got 4 to germinate out of 7 in the pack. Of the 4 that did germinate, I have 3 that are growing fucked up. Im just tossing all of it in the garbage. Not too happy with my first CannaVenture experience at all. On a related CV note, I was finally contacted by Rusty regarding the PRK packs and was asked questions regarding the packs, so were still trying to get to a resolve. If they come with the issues that the LVTK are displaying, he can keep the packs. I just dont have time for "nursing" stuff like this LVTK, or to feel like Im chasing someone the same kind of growth down begging for exchanges.
> View attachment 4244053 View attachment 4244054 View attachment 4244056 View attachment 4244057


I hope you get things worked out Mr. Red. Seems like there has been a lot of hit and miss with the LVTK. I do remember several grower had issues early one and wound up doing well. Seems like a treasure hunt with that strain. I don't know what the question was about the PRK . Someone quoited him saying there was a bad batch around the time you bought yours.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 5, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I nearly killed my lvtk as a seedling, due to my fault, super glad I didnt toss it. She come back in grand fashion to be a nice plant.
> 
> Sorry to hear youre having issues with your whole pack. If you end up tossing them let me know. I might be able to find a clone for you, wink wink.






CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I hope you get things worked out Mr. Red. Seems like there has been a lot of hit and miss with the LVTK. I do remember several grower had issues early one and wound up doing well. Seems like a treasure hunt with that strain. I don't know what the question was about the PRK . Someone quoited him saying there was a bad batch around the time you bought yours.


Thanks CAPT. He was wondering when and where I purchased them in his email and was very cordial in doing so. In my initial email, I asked if I could just swap out my unopened packs with packs from a new batch to remove all doubt if mine came from the "bad batch" since they were bought during that time. He stated that "only about 25 packs or so were made in that bad batch". After a week waiting for the response I recieved paired with the experience Im currently having with the LVTK, I responded that he can disregard my initial email and I'll just deal with what I get from those packs. Im not gonna grovel for replacements and after the email I recieved, thats about how it feels. I offered in my very first email to _exchange_ all of my unopened PRK packs. I understand he doesnt know me personally, but if thats not sufficient enough to know Im not scamming or lookin for free stuff -I dont know what is?
Life moves fast and doesnt wait for anyone....I've moved on lol.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 5, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks CAPT. He was wondering when and where I purchased them in his email and was very cordial in doing so. In my initial email, I asked if I could just swap out my unopened packs with packs from a new batch to remove all doubt if mine came from the "bad batch" since they were bought during that time. He stated that "only about 25 packs or so were made in that bad batch". After a week waiting for the response I recieved paired with the experience Im currently having with the LVTK, I responded that he can disregard my initial email and I'll just deal with what I get from those packs. Im not gonna grovel for replacements and after the email I recieved, thats about how it feels. I offered in my very first email to _exchange_ all of my unopened PRK packs. I understand he doesnt know me personally, but if thats not sufficient enough to know Im not scamming or lookin for free stuff -I dont know what is?
> Life moves fast and doesnt wait for anyone....I've moved on lol.


Same deal here. I sent him this pic of my seed storage, so he knows I’m not keeping them under a wet blanket or something. My packs are unopened too. Keep this in the freezer. So proper seed storage.



I’m having luck with the lvtk though. I’m sad yours aren’t doing well, I wanted to see what you got out of them, structure etc. 

I’d say that’s atypical for your garden based off what I’ve seen. Sucks man.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 5, 2018)

I dont want to imply Im infallible cuz I def make mistakes too, but Ive got *a lot* of seeds to pop from many different breeders just in the last 10 wks alone and I just cant see what I could have done differently for a more favorable outcome with these LVTK?
I'll just grow some bomb ass CV gear vicariously through this thread lol


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 6, 2018)

My Albert Super Tramp and 91 Skunk showed up here yesterday with some free cookie wreck fem seed.
Already soaking the seed.
Now I have both cookie wrecks...one fem and one regular pack. Both those strains I got for free from buying his other gear.
Will be a fun filled winter imo lol


----------



## growslut (Dec 6, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> My Albert Super Tramp and 91 Skunk showed up here yesterday with some free cookie wreck fem seed.
> Already soaking the seed.
> Now I have both cookie wrecks...one fem and one regular pack. Both those strains I got for free from buying his other gear.
> Will be a fun filled winter imo lol


I'm curious to know what--if any--the differences are between the reg and fem Cookie Wreck. Both in growing style and finished flower.

Good luck with your grow and keep us updated!


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 6, 2018)

growslut said:


> I'm curious to know what--if any--the differences are between the reg and fem Cookie Wreck. Both in growing style and finished flower.
> 
> Good luck with your grow and keep us updated!


Im curious as well. Already got the cookie wreck regs in tiny seedling stage as well as there pure ghost.
Cookie regs as slower grower so far compared to the pure ghost.

All the Cannaventure seeds are going in a 10x10 room.
Will be in the next month or so...that room set up as flower room but will be turned into a veg room as soon as my flowering plants are done.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 6, 2018)

Lvtk 1 week 12/12


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 6, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Lvtk 1 week 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4244785


I am going to guess 28 to 32". Beautiful healthy looking plants. I would imagine some phenos maybe more than that. I have 1 out of 5 ELL's that is really stretching.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 6, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I am going to guess 28 to 32". Beautiful healthy looking plants. I would imagine some phenos maybe more than that. I have 1 out of 5 ELL's that is really stretching.


On average, how stretchy has ELL been for you, aside from the super stretchy pheno?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 6, 2018)

My 2 lemon crashes are up out of the coco and I'm guessing the hurkle will be up tonight or tomorrow. I checked both the lemon C's and the hurkle last night because both were still under coco, both hurdle seeds popped and are working their way up and out of the coco. Just a little slower than the lc but I can live with that. 

So 2 for 2 on both lemon C and hurkle.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 6, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> On average, how stretchy has ELL been for you, aside from the super stretchy pheno?


Pretty bad @joe . Started them at 6" at flip they range from 24- 36"


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 6, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Pretty bad @joe . Started them at 6" at flip they range from 24- 36"


Oh wow, those are some stretchy ladies. Good to know though, I'll have to make preparations when I get around to popping some ELL.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 6, 2018)

Arcata Ghost babies got their first feeding today. They have their second set of true leaves. They got 0.80 dry grams per half gallon mix this morning. The plan is to let them veg to 6 nodes. Top at at 2nd node. And flip em. I'll give em a few days to recover from the topping. Then flip. Uncle Ben's method. For four mains. These will be flowered in a 1gal. With hopefully two Cali Mango Mass from critical mass collective. But the one that looks like shes damping off. Idk if its gonna make it or not. Second pic far right.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 7, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Arcata Ghost babies got their first feeding today. They have their second set of true leaves. They got 0.80 dry grams per half gallon mix this morning. The plan is to let them veg to 6 nodes. Top at at 2nd node. And flip em. I'll give em a few days to recover from the topping. Then flip. Uncle Ben's method. For four mains. These will be flowered in a 1gal. With hopefully two Cali Mango Mass from critical mass collective. But the one that looks like shes damping off. Idk if its gonna make it or not. Second pic far right.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244896
> ...


@widow 


whytewidow said:


> Arcata Ghost babies got their first feeding today. They have their second set of true leaves. They got 0.80 dry grams per half gallon mix this morning. The plan is to let them veg to 6 nodes. Top at at 2nd node. And flip em. I'll give em a few days to recover from the topping. Then flip. Uncle Ben's method. For four mains. These will be flowered in a 1gal. With hopefully two Cali Mango Mass from critical mass collective. But the one that looks like shes damping off. Idk if its gonna make it or not. Second pic far right.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4244896
> ...


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Dec 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Thanks CAPT. He was wondering when and where I purchased them in his email and was very cordial in doing so. In my initial email, I asked if I could just swap out my unopened packs with packs from a new batch to remove all doubt if mine came from the "bad batch" since they were bought during that time. He stated that "only about 25 packs or so were made in that bad batch". After a week waiting for the response I recieved paired with the experience Im currently having with the LVTK, I responded that he can disregard my initial email and I'll just deal with what I get from those packs. Im not gonna grovel for replacements and after the email I recieved, thats about how it feels. I offered in my very first email to _exchange_ all of my unopened PRK packs. I understand he doesnt know me personally, but if thats not sufficient enough to know Im not scamming or lookin for free stuff -I dont know what is?
> Life moves fast and doesnt wait for anyone....I've moved on lol.



Yep, fuck all that drama, I'm just going to chalk it up to experience and avoid this breeder. I just ended up hitting a few lowers on my gth #1, and a blueberry plant with some Mosca's raspberry moonshine pollen.
Maybe ill get some homemade raspberry goodness this way instead.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 7, 2018)

no offense, but not sure, but if he had to replace just the folks on here with complaints, as he seems to have done up until this point, and the fact he replaced eso with 5 yr old complaint/stock, shows to me that at least at the beginning all was kosher. But that's been a minute and I suspect he's had em coming out of the woodwork for replacements since, and he's prolly gettin a bit curious why people would wait such a long time after you see what you got or what's going wrong on to get your money back, hypothetically, and not wait a long time. Realizing not everyone pops em when they buy em, I think I'd still have a process of 90-120 day limit on getting your replacements, or as he seems to be doing, having you show your process of germ so as to eliminate grower error. Im sure its nothing personal, but he has to be able to see something, lol, can't believe all the stoners that might be trying to get freebies for old packs, just sayin. jmho


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 7, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> no offense, but not sure, but if he had to replace just the folks on here with complaints, as he seems to have done up until this point, and the fact he replaced eso with 5 yr old complaint/stock, shows to me that at least at the beginning all was kosher. But that's been a minute and I suspect he's had em coming out of the woodwork for replacements since, and he's prolly gettin a bit curious why people would wait such a long time after you see what you got or what's going wrong on to get your money back, hypothetically, and not wait a long time. Realizing not everyone pops em when they buy em, I think I'd still have a process of 90-120 day limit on getting your replacements, or as he seems to be doing, having you show your process of germ so as to eliminate grower error. Im sure its nothing personal, but he has to be able to see something, lol, can't believe all the stoners that might be trying to get freebies for old packs, just sayin. jmho


Very well said, and for anyone following this thread of late should realize CVS is as straight up as they come.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Dec 7, 2018)

The criticism here is always fast and furious. I get it.....but wow.....how expensive are these packs in the first place....and then ....how expensive are they after these huge/generous discounts? 

Fuck it's an easy game these days. I guess i'm just used to the old days when half the time you never saw your seeds...or they were crushed...or Custom got em....or any number of other maladies. Then you had to buy pack upon pack to find anthing of note..>>IF<< you were even sent what you thought it was you bought....and certainly...most certainly...very few folks stood behind what they sold. Back then...we wuz held hostage by Europe...and by customs...on top of the shadiness of what is and has always been..the seed market. If you didn't operate on the "I can afford to lose it" motif...you were often very disapointed.

So anyone bitching now...well...I get it....but seriously...most of yaz are spoiled as fuck. Great genetics dropped in yer lap...keepers all over the place...1/2 price/dirt cheap seeds//no customs....

And for someone to replace seeds from orders made months...even years ago...just isn't the norm. And nobody I've ever heard of in all of my seed buying years will do anything about open packs (buyers remorse or otherwise). That's crazy shit right there....but if you find someone who'll do it...lemme know. i have an entire bucket of half-packs from the last 20 years+ and I wanna buy an island.


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Dec 7, 2018)

I dont know. The guy admitted he sent out fucked up seeds, and to the best of my knowledge no one is asking for years old replacements. if he says some plants were sub standard, then report after grow report comes back with people showing 5 foot tall pants with enough weed to roll 3 whole joints then these arent "world class genetics" .

There have been other breeders that sent out apparently untested hermi prone shit that have offered refunds to growers. Why wouldn't they.

If one receives sub standard genetics, which the breeder admits are shit, how does that make a grower spoiled as fuck?


----------



## GranolaCornhola (Dec 7, 2018)

Btw, the prk criticism isnt new, nor is it fast and furious. There are tons of bad reports by multiple experienced growers, and getting even a decent pheno seemed to be the exception, not the norm.

I guarantee you my rasperry chucks will look "WORLD CLASS" in comparison to the prk's that I purchased.


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 7, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> The criticism here is always fast and furious. I get it.....but wow.....how expensive are these packs in the first place....and then ....how expensive are they after these huge/generous discounts?
> 
> Fuck it's an easy game these days. I guess i'm just used to the old days when half the time you never saw your seeds...or they were crushed...or Custom got em....or any number of other maladies. Then you had to buy pack upon pack to find anthing of note..>>IF<< you were even sent what you thought it was you bought....and certainly...most certainly...very few folks stood behind what they sold. Back then...we wuz held hostage by Europe...and by customs...on top of the shadiness of what is and has always been..the seed market. If you didn't operate on the "I can afford to lose it" motif...you were often very disapointed.
> 
> ...


Double like


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

If you can 'know' someone you've never met in person, but from years of solid posts and interactions, I've known and respected HydroRed for a long time. I don't have a gripe w/ Rusty CV; he did fine by me. But I'm surprised he's giving HR a tough time, as it seems to me that he's [ HR] went about things appropriately. Offering sealed original packs back for an exchange seems very reasonable.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 7, 2018)

Stiickygreen said:


> The criticism here is always fast and furious. I get it.....but wow.....how expensive are these packs in the first place....and then ....how expensive are they after these huge/generous discounts?
> 
> Fuck it's an easy game these days. I guess i'm just used to the old days when half the time you never saw your seeds...or they were crushed...or Custom got em....or any number of other maladies. Then you had to buy pack upon pack to find anthing of note..>>IF<< you were even sent what you thought it was you bought....and certainly...most certainly...very few folks stood behind what they sold. Back then...we wuz held hostage by Europe...and by customs...on top of the shadiness of what is and has always been..the seed market. If you didn't operate on the "I can afford to lose it" motif...you were often very disapointed.
> 
> ...


I get it too, but i wouldnt consider myself "spoiled as fuck" lol. I have a rate of 1 in 7 out of my pack of LVTK (first CV gear I have ever run) and I offered to trade in my unopened/sealed packs of PRK that are from the time of the admitted "bad batch". Im not saying CV sucks either, but I certainly aint happy with my first experience with their gear which only reinforces me wanting to trade in my PRK packs even more. As I said before, I asked for exchanges so theres no question that my motives are honest and that Im not looking for handouts or free shit. I just dont want to waste 10 weeks+ on something known to be less than good. Way too many folks out here selling quality beans at banks basically in my back yard to accept anything less. Its not 1989 anymore and a lot has changed since. I've been buying seeds from the UK back when they shipped em in 50+ nudie mags. Im not hurting for seeds and I think anyone who knows me knows this. I have more packs than I know what to do with....hell I give them away for fun (check out my "whorehouse" thread in my signature). I also live in an area in MI that I have access to many different legit & elite clones that most dont have access to. I just like popping seeds and finding what I get. However, I dont like paying for substandard items or wasting 10+ weeks and being expected to just eat it because, well..."thats how the industry is". That sounds more like a GPS business model lol. Again, Im not bashing. Im sure Rusty is a solid dude. Just stating my experience.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I've been buying seeds from the UK back when they shipped em in 50+ nudie mags.


They did ??? Now _that's marketing !!_


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 7, 2018)

Dude, I got fetish mags I didnt even know existed lmao


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Dude, I got fetish mags I didnt even know existed lmao


Which ones did you hang on to?

Oh wait.......let's not go there....ha ha ha....but was 50 plus a chest size or an age? Either way, if you got extras.....


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Dude, I got fetish mags I didnt even know existed lmao


I got a delivery from overseas once that had a hollowed out book novel. Now i keep a pistol in there. You would have to open it to know it is not a book. But never any nudity mags


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Which ones did you hang on to?
> 
> Oh wait.......let's not go there....ha ha ha....but was 50 plus a chest size or an age? Either way, if you got extras.....


I was a young lad so the 50+ being in age.....I was less than thrilled but it was readable. And then theres.....


----------



## macsnax (Dec 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I was a young lad so the 50+ being in age.....I was less than thrilled but it was readable. And then theres.....
> View attachment 4245193


I could get into that


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 7, 2018)

Looks like CVS has another sign up promo going on again.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I was a young lad so the 50+ being in age.....I was less than thrilled but it was readable. And then theres.....
> View attachment 4245193





macsnax said:


> I could get into that


Man, do I wish I could unpost my post and the replies....I'm gonna need to meditate on Sweet Dixie to recover.


----------



## shorelineOG (Dec 7, 2018)

When I was growing up it was either Playboy or National Geographic or Sears catalog


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 7, 2018)

Palette refresher?




Amos Otis said:


> Man, do I wish I could unpost my post and the replies....I'm gonna need to meditate on Sweet Dixie to recover.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 7, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Man, do I wish I could unpost my post and the replies....I'm gonna need to meditate on Sweet Dixie to recover.


Amos is sitting in the corner like


----------



## growslut (Dec 7, 2018)

I get both sides. 

The first CV purchase I made at GPS was for multiple packs, but it never shipped for over 2 months. I emailed Gu a few times and he offered me a refund if they never came and he gave me Rusty's email to try. Rusty was not quick to mail the order, but when he did he emailed and apologized and told me there would be freebies to make up for it. When the order finally arrived, there were no 'freebies'. I asked Rusty what happened to the freebies, and he said that he put a few extra seeds in each container. And yes, some seed containers did have 6,7, and one even had 8 seeds, but a few only had 5. But most people who order CV gear typically get a few extra beans. And when the package finally did arrive 2 months after ordering, the shipping label was dated the same week as my original order and the package looked sealed. I assume Rusty misplaced the order, found it, and sent it without opening the sealed package. I was disappointed not to get any freebies.

But I grew out some CV gear and really enjoyed most of it. There were a couple that had problems. Triple Nova and Pure Animal hermied on me hard and I ended up with more seeds than flower. I didn't plan on asking for replacements, but when I heard about Rusty's guarantee to replace "even if your dog eats your seeds", I thought I would take him up on the offer. And I wanted to show my support, so I also placed an order for 4 seeds when CV opened its shop online. The day I tried placing my order, I couldn't get the computer to work, so I emailed Rusty to place the order. And in that day, the price jumped on every strain I was ordering (from 88 to 98.50 and stuff). I did the math and the price increases would cost me an extra $25. But I paid it. I mentioned the replacements at the same time and thought Rusty would mail the order at the same time as the replacements. I did get all my order mailed quickly, but for some reason Rusty didn't send the replacements at that time. When the order arrived, I got 5 of every pack except one had 6 seeds. And there was also a freebie pack of Lemon Crash which I really appreciated. 

Rusty offered me replacements of Half & Half, East Coast Cookie Wreck, and Hurkle. He said he only had one pack of the Hurkle left and then @thenotsoesoteric posted he got a replacement pack. Long story short, eventually Rusty did send replacements. It took 6 weeks and I did have to contact him multiple times to see it through. I really appreciate his doing so, and totally still feel that he went above and beyond to do so. But I was again a bit let down when the replacements finally arrived and there were only 2 packs, not the 3 we communicated about. (Ended up with Hurkle and Cheap Thrills. 

I do feel that Rusty is a good dude. But I have been disappointed multiple times. Maybe I'm expecting too much. I truly do appreciate how he wrote me a long email telling me how to prevent herms and I really appreciate his advice and have applied that advice in the grow room. Think he was trying to help me and also trying to prevent future replacements for his business, lol.

Let me just say that I also have a pack of weak-ass PRK's from the affected dates. But it is not worth the time and effort for me to try and get them replaced and go through all that again


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 7, 2018)

growslut said:


> I get both sides.
> 
> The first CV purchase I made at GPS was for multiple packs, but it never shipped for over 2 months. I emailed Gu a few times and he offered me a refund if they never came and he gave me Rusty's email to try. Rusty was not quick to mail the order, but when he did he emailed and apologized and told me there would be freebies to make up for it. When the order finally arrived, there were no 'freebies'. I asked Rusty what happened to the freebies, and he said that he put a few extra seeds in each container. And yes, some seed containers did have 6,7, and one even had 8 seeds, but a few only had 5. But most people who order CV gear typically get a few extra beans. And when the package finally did arrive 2 months after ordering, the shipping label was dated the same week as my original order and the package looked sealed. I assume Rusty misplaced the order, found it, and sent it without opening the sealed package. I was disappointed not to get any freebies.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty much what I feel I may have avoided by letting him know I'll just keep what I have. Im not sick over it. Everything is good. I got a ton of packs to use. I tossed the other LVTK's but I'm gonna keep this LVTK girl around and see what she does. We'll call her "Destiny's Child".


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 7, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Amos is sitting in the corner like


Yeah...so I was momentarily enjoying today's wake and bake.... fondly reminiscing about 'browsing' the few shops that carried 'those magazines' when I was a kid. Then....the buzzkill. But your comment was LOL worthy.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 7, 2018)

growslut said:


> I get both sides.
> 
> The first CV purchase I made at GPS was for multiple packs, but it never shipped for over 2 months. I emailed Gu a few times and he offered me a refund if they never came and he gave me Rusty's email to try. Rusty was not quick to mail the order, but when he did he emailed and apologized and told me there would be freebies to make up for it. When the order finally arrived, there were no 'freebies'. I asked Rusty what happened to the freebies, and he said that he put a few extra seeds in each container. And yes, some seed containers did have 6,7, and one even had 8 seeds, but a few only had 5. But most people who order CV gear typically get a few extra beans. And when the package finally did arrive 2 months after ordering, the shipping label was dated the same week as my original order and the package looked sealed. I assume Rusty misplaced the order, found it, and sent it without opening the sealed package. I was disappointed not to get any freebies.
> 
> ...


@growslut what do you think caused the hermies in your grow. And was that corrected with rusty's advice. I have not had any real plant issues so far but i will say this . If i do business with a company that i am giving my money to i want good communications from that individual or company.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 7, 2018)

In fairness to Rusty about me replacements, I did tell him that Id help spread the word and keep tagging his products as I grow them. I have to admit my pheno of lvtk helped win over Rusty and I told him any photos I post of his gear are his to use as he pleases. 

That said, I was really surprised he didn't take up hydro red on the exchange of prk.


----------



## growslut (Dec 7, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @growslut what do you think caused the hermies in your grow. And was that corrected with rusty's advice. I have not had any real plant issues so far but i will say this . If i do business with a company that i am giving my money to i want good communications from that individual or company.


I used to think it was heat related and that was most of Rusty's advice. Yes, his advice was helpful. He mainly encouraged me to do something to cool the grow room. Get A/C and/or run the lights at night. 

Currently I think its my fan. I use a foot tall upright oscillating fan. It blows directly on the plants. My goal was good airflow but maybe its overkill. What does everybody think? Should I ditch the upright fan and switch to clip fans blowing above the canopy?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 7, 2018)

IMHO, no, maybe change your angle it hits the plants, but you can't hardly have too much airflow, jmho.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 7, 2018)

growslut said:


> I used to think it was heat related and that was most of Rusty's advice. Yes, his advice was helpful. He mainly encouraged me to do something to cool the grow room. Get A/C and/or run the lights at night.
> 
> Currently I think its my fan. I use a foot tall upright oscillating fan. It blows directly on the plants. My goal was good airflow but maybe its overkill. What does everybody think? Should I ditch the upright fan and switch to clip fans blowing above the canopy?


I had the 12" wall mounts on each end of my room 3x6. They were way to much air on the plants. When i did a quick remodel recently i replaced them with the 6" clip on air king fans. To get me thru the first round with the big fans i used 3m extra sticky duct tape and taped over half of the fans surface. Some guy on e-bay has those fans for like 22 dollars and they are not in original box but brand new with a 6' grounded cord. Shit i am struggling to keep my temps warm enough with my new hybrid light.Only making it up to around 72 degrees.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 7, 2018)

CVS Pure Ghost OG day 57


----------



## tman42 (Dec 7, 2018)

CVS Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 57


----------



## dstroy (Dec 7, 2018)

growslut said:


> I used to think it was heat related and that was most of Rusty's advice. Yes, his advice was helpful. He mainly encouraged me to do something to cool the grow room. Get A/C and/or run the lights at night.
> 
> Currently I think its my fan. I use a foot tall upright oscillating fan. It blows directly on the plants. My goal was good airflow but maybe its overkill. What does everybody think? Should I ditch the upright fan and switch to clip fans blowing above the canopy?


I have above and below. Too much fan will give you windburn, but you want that exchange to happen as often as possible so you try and move the fuck out of the air above and below the canopy within reason to encourage the air to constantly stir around inside of the canopy without causing windburn. Gentle leaf flutter is fine. Large swinging leaf movement from direct fan will cause wind burn.

I have a 16” wall mount hurricane and a 12” hurricane desk fan in that 4x4. Big ass fans. No wind burn.


----------



## growslut (Dec 7, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I have above and below. Too much fan will give you windburn, but you want that exchange to happen as often as possible so you try and move the fuck out of the air above and below the canopy within reason to encourage the air to constantly stir around inside of the canopy without causing windburn. Gentle leaf flutter is fine. Large swinging leaf movement from direct fan will cause wind burn.
> 
> I have a 16” wall mount hurricane and a 12” hurricane desk fan in that 4x4. Big ass fans. No wind burn.


Thanks! If you get a chance, would you mind posting a pic of your fan setup? (if that's possible, I know you've said its a tight space)

I think my plants do show some leaf burn.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 7, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks! If you get a chance, would you mind posting a pic of your fan setup? (if that's possible, I know you've said its a tight space)
> 
> I think my plants do show some leaf burn.


yeah I posted a pic in my journal tonight with the upper fan, the lower one is in the back left corner. They are angled so they do not blow on the leaves at all, they just move the air around which stirs the air in the canopy.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 8, 2018)

La Affie outdoors and some lvtk and hash being grinded up to take out for a day in the boat


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> La Affie outdoors and some lvtk and hash being grinded up to take out for a day in the boat
> View attachment 4245636 View attachment 4245637


What kind of fish are you catching over there @ruby


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 8, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> What kind of fish are you catching over there @ruby


King George Whiting,snapper and southern calamari at the moment Capt....


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 8, 2018)

Today after getting out of the boat ...

If your putting in a late season plant in a 15 gallon fabric what's the vote for....

Lemon crash og or acata ghost


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 8, 2018)

I vote for lemon crash, mostly because I have some and would like to see how they do outdoor.


----------



## JeffSessions (Dec 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> La Affie outdoors and some lvtk and hash being grinded up to take out for a day in the boat
> View attachment 4245636 View attachment 4245637


Mostly 3 fingered leaves on Affie? How many times have you topped her and when did you first?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 8, 2018)

JeffSessions said:


> Mostly 3 fingered leaves on Affie? How many times have you topped her and when did you first?


I think I've topped her twice all over and I would have topped around the 4th or 5th node ...its only been in the ground for 5 or 6 weeks.
I dont have any exp with the affie you think maybe I was topping to hard to early ?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 8, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> IMHO, no, maybe change your angle it hits the plants, but you can't hardly have too much airflow, jmho.


I like to circulate air around the base of my plants. Every leaf should wiggle a little bit.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 8, 2018)

Damn both hurkles stalled and died. They couldnt bust out theyre shells and rotted to death. I checked a couple days ago and both had popped under coco so I figured they'd pop up like the lemon crash but their shells were too hard.

I should have left them in the napkins till the cracked like I always do but I figured it would be fine to throw them in coco before that. I forgot this problem is why I stopped germinating seeds straight in the medium. A lot of these indoor polys need help cracking out their seeds.

My fault totally. Ill throw some more in a towel tonite and try again.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 8, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn both hurkles stalled and died. They couldnt bust out theyre shells and rotted to death. I checked a couple days ago and both had popped under coco so I figured they'd pop up like the lemon crash but their shells were too hard.
> 
> I should have left them in the napkins till the cracked like I always do but I figured it would be fine to throw them in coco before that. I forgot this problem is why I stopped germinating seeds straight in the medium. A lot of these indoor polys need help cracking out their seeds.
> 
> My fault totally. Ill throw some more in a towel tonite and try again.


Glad you're giving it another go. I want to see those hurkles.


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 8, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> King George Whiting,snapper and southern calamari at the moment Capt....





ruby fruit said:


> Today after getting out of the boat ...
> 
> If your putting in a late season plant in a 15 gallon fabric what's the vote for....
> 
> Lemon crash og or acata ghost


I've got both of those still yet to grow, be nice to see what you do with either.

I would love to come visit your country ruby...always been intrigued by your continent.
I've seen some beautiful coast shots from you in the past.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 8, 2018)

dstroy said:


> There are some companies that make units that use LPA and fogponics. I have no experience with it so I can’t comment on its efficacy.
> 
> I’d imagine that you’d have to clean the mist maker consantly. If you don’t use pretty pure water it gets a thick layer of scale quickly. If you’re just using it to regulate humidity in your root chamber with pure water it might work for that.
> 
> My final answer is: I don’t know, it would depend on what benefit you’d get from it.


I made a diy lpa, copied GH's aeroflo, had the 6 pipes drain into another one with a riser to set the nutrient level for the mister and Little computer fan to blow the fog back up through the drains. I backed out of using the fogger because i didn't really feel like it would benefit any, It really is a dry fog, I laid some toilet paper in one of the runners and it wouldn't moisten the paper. I may set it back up one day and see if it makes a difference!


----------



## boybelue (Dec 8, 2018)

dstroy said:


> There are some companies that make units that use LPA and fogponics. I have no experience with it so I can’t comment on its efficacy.
> 
> I’d imagine that you’d have to clean the mist maker consantly. If you don’t use pretty pure water it gets a thick layer of scale quickly. If you’re just using it to regulate humidity in your root chamber with pure water it might work for that.
> 
> My final answer is: I don’t know, it would depend on what benefit you’d get from it.


I made a diy lpa, copied GH's aeroflo, had the 6 pipes drain into another one with a riser to set the nutrient level for the mister and Little computer fan to blow the fog back up through the drains. I backed out of using the fogger because i didn't really feel like it would benefit any, It really is a dry fog, I laid some toilet paper in one of the runners and it wouldn't moisten the paper. I may set it back up one day and see if it makes a difference!


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 8, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I've got both of those still yet to grow, be nice to see what you do with either.
> 
> I would love to come visit your country ruby...always been intrigued by your continent.
> I've seen some beautiful coast shots from you in the past.


You would be welcome my way anytime mate if you did...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 8, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I made a diy lpa, copied GH's aeroflo, had the 6 pipes drain into another one with a riser to set the nutrient level for the mister and Little computer fan to blow the fog back up through the drains. I backed out of using the fogger because i didn't really feel like it would benefit any, It really is a dry fog, I laid some toilet paper in one of the runners and it wouldn't moisten the paper. I may set it back up one day and see if it makes a difference!


I just built one and put in a 2 gal bucket. I guess that is why my water is lasting as long as it has. Plus i was surprised it was not raising the humidity as mush as i thought it would in a 2x4 grow cabinet. I am sure it will help in there some. I am also exhausting air out of the top of the cabinet at a pretty good rate so i am sure that does not help.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 8, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Glad you're giving it another go. I want to see those hurkles.


Me too, lol. I've been wanting to do an urkle cross now for a minute. I've grown dark heart nursery's urkle clone like 10 yrs ago and it was nice and tasty.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 8, 2018)

growslut said:


> Thanks! If you get a chance, would you mind posting a pic of your fan setup? (if that's possible, I know you've said its a tight space)


I center an 8 inch fan blowing upward from the floor. No burn, no PM.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 8, 2018)

The 2 lemon crashes are nice and vigorous so far. Stretching for that light and nice bright green. I just threw 2 more hurkels in paper towels and will let them actually pop and start a 1/4" tail before I transplant in coco this time. I want to see what these Hurkles look and smell/taste like.

Only got two Hurkle seeds left so fingers crossed this time, lol.


----------



## growslut (Dec 8, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I center an 8 inch fan blowing upward from the floor. No burn, no PM.
> 
> View attachment 4246003


I like that. I have a fan that might work so might give that a try. A bit nervous about if the airflow is enough b/c my tents get a lot more crowded than yours. 

I am coming to the conclusion that my current fan is def too much.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 9, 2018)

4 week update on CVG 5 ELL 3 AG. First 3 shots past group picture are the ELL last couple shots are the AG. All plants were 6" at the flip.


----------



## DudebeDoobie (Dec 9, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Glad you're giving it another go. I want to see those hurkles.


 I ran three Hurkle seeds. One of them was purple and pretty. Smoke was not good. Tasted like black pepper and did not get anyone high. Number two was stringing and leafy and was not forming solid buds. I pulled that fucker and threw in the trash. The third plant was lime green and just ok.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Dec 9, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> 4 week update on CVG 5 ELL 3 AG. First 3 shots past group picture are the ELL last couple shots are the AG. All plants were 6" at the flip.View attachment 4246294 View attachment 4246295 View attachment 4246296 View attachment 4246297 View attachment 4246298 View attachment 4246299


Bro thats some serious stretching going on


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 9, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Bro thats some serious stretching going on


You think! Just keeps surprising me. This is my second round of dealing with this kind of stretch. Maybe it has something to do with my set up. I used a fixed height 600w hps on the first round and was thinking it might be my fault on the stretch. However on this round i have been able to run my new hybrid light at the proper height and it is even worse. That one ELL is a beast


----------



## dstroy (Dec 9, 2018)

DudebeDoobie said:


> I ran three Hurkle seeds. One of them was purple and pretty. Smoke was not good. Tasted like black pepper and did not get anyone high.View attachment 4246339 Number two was stringing and leafy and was not forming solid buds. I pulled that fucker and threw in the trash. The third plant was lime green and just ok.


Thank you. Thanks for the report. Black pepper.... man that must have been strange.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 9, 2018)

growslut said:


> I like that. I have a fan that might work so might give that a try. A bit nervous about if the airflow is enough b/c my tents get a lot more crowded than yours.
> 
> I am coming to the conclusion that my current fan is def too much.


I'm confident that you'll find a solution that works for you. an 8" fan like that in an enclosed space would be very effective at circulating air as long as you leave a hole in your canopy. it will "pull" the air down around the sides of the tent through the canopy and push that 8" column of air up.


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 9, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> 4 week update on CVG 5 ELL 3 AG. First 3 shots past group picture are the ELL last couple shots are the AG. All plants were 6" at the flip.View attachment 4246294 View attachment 4246295 View attachment 4246296 View attachment 4246297 View attachment 4246298 View attachment 4246299


They all look great CAPT looks like you'll get a nice yield. I really like the looks of the ELLs last one looks a bit different, skinnier leaves it appears.
Are they still stretching? I'm excited to start mine after the first of the year, I've yet to have any plants come close to filling my tent. The tent is 6' 7" so I think I could accommodate some 4' plants. I only harvested 10 oz from my last run, would really like to do better than that. Seems like I can always look at what your growing and know what I can expect....keep em coming.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks @ slow drawl . You should not have any trouble filling up the tent with the ELL . Little early to tell how she will yield but she has potential. I sent Rusty a email a while back asking advice about topping some of his strains. He wanted me to try to not top them . Instead take the main trunk and to tie it down almost horizontal to the floor. This allows the secondary branches to grow up trying to be mains. While i did not quite accomplish it as well as i would have liked but i really liked the way it worked. What i am gaining by doing this way is no lag time after topping


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 9, 2018)

Looking good CAPT!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 9, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Looking good CAPT!


Thanks Mr. Red


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 9, 2018)

I must have had a freak pack o beans cause the hurkel I got was 4 diff phenos. One completely urkel leaning grew purple from the buds out to the leaves, straight grape, , 2 lavender phenos, slightly oily, and one light blue super light grape heavy oily. All potent smoke. Mine were all the golf ball nugs, cept for the purple one, it was a main central cola. I got em when they first come out, guess I got lucky. Starting to wonder per all the variation of grows of same strain, either diff grower methods produce diff results or the seeds vary for whatever reason. I really think its the first one. jmho and jme. to add: most CV Ive ran so far Ive had to watch for bud rot due to density of buds. again, jme


----------



## main cola (Dec 9, 2018)

So rusty Replaced my cheap thrills with a new pack and even gave me some extra seeds. I was having problems with getting them going ,,so I emailed him and he said no problem and he sent them out really quick. Here’s some pics of Gorilla Wreck #4
Just put into flower they both look the same..big fat indca leaves  And a some Tennessee Kush #2 finishing up. I reall like this strain


----------



## Precaution (Dec 9, 2018)

Did you have germination problems with your CT's MainCola? I got mine as freebies and tried the paper towel method in a baggie with a soak until they dropped and nothing since Wednesday. I am not worried much about it since they were free but the LA Affie took a bit to germ to.


----------



## main cola (Dec 9, 2018)

Precaution said:


> Did you have germination problems with your CT's MainCola? I got mine as freebies and tried the paper towel method in a baggie with a soak until they dropped and nothing since Wednesday. I am not worried much about it since they were free but the LA Affie took a bit to germ to.


Yes only one germed and all the Gorilla Wreck #4 germed with no problem even the Lav Vegas Triangle Kush all germed plus all the Tk#2


----------



## Precaution (Dec 9, 2018)

That's good, at least he is taking care of you and everything else didn't have any issues.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 10, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Same deal here. I sent him this pic of my seed storage, so he knows I’m not keeping them under a wet blanket or something. My packs are unopened too. Keep this in the freezer. So proper seed storage.
> 
> View attachment 4244271
> 
> ...


I use to keep mine in the freezer but for the last 6 or 7 yrs I've kept mine in the veggy drawer in the fridge. I can't remember exactly what made me change, seems like ive read freezer is best for long term but they need to stay frozen, that may be why I changed, taking mine out for brief periods to find next round. Whats the consensus for preferred method?


----------



## dstroy (Dec 10, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I use to keep mine in the freezer but for the last 6 or 7 yrs I've kept mine in the veggy drawer in the fridge. I can't remember exactly what made me change, seems like ive read freezer is best for long term but they need to stay frozen, that may be why I changed, taking mine out for brief periods to find next round. Whats the consensus for preferred method?


I kept them in the fridge a couple months and then moved them to the freezer. I only take them out to grab a pack. I just keep a list of what’s in there so I don’t have to peek, and keep the packs in alphabetical order so when I do it’s fast.

Kew is the “royal botanical garden” they run the msbp, a large seed bank.

http://howtosaveseeds.com/store.php

https://www.kew.org/sites/default/files/12-Cold room design web.pdf


----------



## hillbill (Dec 10, 2018)

My AST and Cookie Wreck have been very slow in veg but it could very well be grower induced as I was trying new seedling mix but other unrelated plant have done better right along side. Stuck 'em in flower tent so we'll see.


----------



## boybelue (Dec 10, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I kept them in the fridge a couple months and then moved them to the freezer. I only take them out to grab a pack. I just keep a list of what’s in there so I don’t have to peek, and keep the packs in alphabetical order so when I do it’s fast.
> 
> Kew is the “royal botanical garden” they run the msbp, a large seed bank.
> 
> ...


Thanks, "how to save seeds" is a good read! Never heard that about the D.E. for seed storage, very interesting. This read also makes me wonder if improper drying and storage may be the culprit to some of the recent mutated sprouts.


----------



## growslut (Dec 10, 2018)

boybelue said:


> I use to keep mine in the freezer but for the last 6 or 7 yrs I've kept mine in the veggy drawer in the fridge. I can't remember exactly what made me change, seems like ive read freezer is best for long term but they need to stay frozen, that may be why I changed, taking mine out for brief periods to find next round. Whats the consensus for preferred method?


Listened to a Bodhi interview yesterday (Adam Dunn show) and they all recommended fridge storage. They said only keep it in the freezer if you plan to pop them next time you take them out


----------



## macsnax (Dec 10, 2018)

I quit keeping mine in the freezer when I heard it's not good to freeze and thaw and then re-freeze them. I have no idea how true it is though. I have a bunch of seeds I made maybe it's time to get to the bottom of this..... How do you guys think I should go about this? Freeze some for a few days, put them in the fridge for a few days, then freeze them again for a few days, then do a germ test. Think that will tell us what we want to know? Should it be a long period in the freezer?


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 10, 2018)

Seeds in and out of the freezer will be dead seed in the end. If keeping in the freezer work out of the freezer...never take them out and let them thaw and refreeze....as will be dead seed in the end.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 10, 2018)

growslut said:


> Listened to a Bodhi interview yesterday (Adam Dunn show) and they all recommended fridge storage. They said only keep it in the freezer if you plan to pop them next time you take them out


Yes, because it takes a long time to reacclimate them if you let them warm up outside of the freezer IF you decide to not pop them. Fridge is much more convenient if you're one of those that changes their mind after they've got the pack in their hand holding it over water. Because of that long ass drying prep that takes place before they go in the freezer, makes it inconvenient. You cant take them out and put them right back in. ICE crystals will form inside of cells and rupture cell walls without completely redrying them and the viability drops off dramatically.


The big takeaway is a cold, low humidity, stable environment with hermetically sealed (air tight) containers that have indicating desiccant. The colder you go, the longer you prep your seeds to go into that environment. There are a lot of really cool papers on drying seeds for storage.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 10, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> Seeds in and out of the freezer will be dead seed in the end. If keeping in the freezer work out of the freezer...never take them out and let them thaw and refreeze....as will be dead seed in the end.


Exactly. If you go in knowing that tho you never have any problems. Different strokes. I think a lot of issues with seed storage come from people not knowing where to look for the information on what they need to do.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 10, 2018)

boybelue said:


> View attachment 4246742
> Thanks, "how to save seeds" is a good read! Never heard that about the D.E. for seed storage, very interesting. This read also makes me wonder if improper drying and storage may be the culprit to some of the recent mutated sprouts.


It's a cool subject. I've enjoyed reading about it when I needed to store all those seeds I bought. 

Cause I grow out of a 4x4 and totally needed 40 packs of seeds. 

something something compensating.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 10, 2018)

dstroy said:


> The big takeaway is a cold, low humidity, stable environment with hermetically sealed (air tight) containers that have indicating desiccant. The colder you go, the longer you prep your seeds to go into that environment. *There are a lot of really cool papers on drying seeds for storage.*


You just lost 98% of everyone that reads this, lol. 

"What does this guy think he is smarter than me?" 

When I was going college as a 30 yr old my friends shared the eye roll many a time when I suggested I could get them some nice articles or papers they could read on a topic we were discussing. My response was always, "why wouldn't you want to follow up on something your curious about?" 

Upgrade that grey matter. That is what separates failures from success, a little fore thought and insight.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 10, 2018)

Speaking of failures on my part. These Hurkle seeds just don't want to live past popping open. 

The 2 I had in coco curled up and couldn't get out of their helmets/seed husk and died. 

I threw 2 more in napkins Saturday night, nothing popped yesterday and I checked them just now after work. One did not pop and then the one that did pop did the curl bullshit again. It kind of looks like the tap root is fucked off, real skinny in spots. I put it in coco just now anyway but I don't have high hopes. 

I also pinched/cracked open the seed that didn't pop and put it back in paper towel. I'll check that one again tonight before bed. 

I still have 2 Hurkles left so I might as well try popping those if these 2 don't make it. The 3 I sent my brother did the same curl thing and I think he lost 1 or 2 as well. Not sure if seeds are just too old and running out of steam or what.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 10, 2018)

Lvtk

As they are in the tent
3 4
2 5
1 6

#2, Streeeeeeeeetchy
The next node is below the net.
 

Nothing else really interesting going on.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 10, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> You think! Just keeps surprising me. This is my second round of dealing with this kind of stretch. Maybe it has something to do with my set up. I used a fixed height 600w hps on the first round and was thinking it might be my fault on the stretch. However on this round i have been able to run my new hybrid light at the proper height and it is even worse. That one ELL is a beast


Your Arcata Ghost was 6" tall at flip too? What size pots you in? I have two Arcata G's like a week old maybe, start of 3rd node I think. They are super shit. They're lookn good so far. Both seed plants. They are gonna get flipped pretty soon. Just waiting on the a new sammy strip light to be finished up. The last driver will be here tomorrow. Lookn forward to flower these Ghosts under the new light. 3k n 4k mix. A tad higher on the 4k side. So hopefully itll help keep stretch to a minimum.... they will get flowered with some Cali Mango Mass. Hoping 2 n 2. But one of the c.m.m. got the first inch of her taproot broke off during planting. But she hasn't died. So maybe she will pull through. But shes way behind the other 3. So she may get trashed.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes 6" on the AG as well. The 1 gal radical pot which is pretty close to the size of a 2 gal smart pot. Might move on to the 3 gal radical next round The 1 gallons are working me to hard. If you were to top the AG i would imagine the stretch would not be as bad. I just super cropped the mains on the AG yesterday. Speaking of that the main stem walls on the AG were very thin walled and hollow so be careful supper cropping it.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 10, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Your Arcata Ghost was 6" tall at flip too? What size pots you in? I have two Arcata G's like a week old maybe, start of 3rd node I think. They are super shit. They're lookn good so far. Both seed plants. They are gonna get flipped pretty soon. Just waiting on the a new sammy strip light to be finished up. The last driver will be here tomorrow. Lookn forward to flower these Ghosts under the new light. 3k n 4k mix. A tad higher on the 4k side. So hopefully itll help keep stretch to a minimum.... they will get flowered with some Cali Mango Mass. Hoping 2 n 2. But one of the c.m.m. got the first inch of her taproot broke off during planting. But she hasn't died. So maybe she will pull through. But shes way behind the other 3. So she may get trashed.
> 
> View attachment 4247075 View attachment 4247076 View attachment 4247079 View attachment 4247080


Forgot to quote you on previous post


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 10, 2018)

The Hurkle I crushed to pop has already popped out a tail and is in coco. Hopefully the two girls pop up and out of the coco this time gosh darn it all, lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 11, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Yes, because it takes a long time to reacclimate them if you let them warm up outside of the freezer IF you decide to not pop them. Fridge is much more convenient if you're one of those that changes their mind after they've got the pack in their hand holding it over water. Because of that long ass drying prep that takes place before they go in the freezer, makes it inconvenient. You cant take them out and put them right back in. ICE crystals will form inside of cells and rupture cell walls without completely redrying them and the viability drops off dramatically.
> 
> 
> The big takeaway is a cold, low humidity, stable environment with hermetically sealed (air tight) containers that have indicating desiccant. The colder you go, the longer you prep your seeds to go into that environment. There are a lot of really cool papers on drying seeds for storage.


I keep all my beans in a wine chiller. Set at 38°-41° with 15% humidity. And that never changes unless I open it. Theyve been kept in the chiller since my dad bought it almost 11 years ago. I've popped old beans and stuff that's been kept in it. And seem to have a higher germ rate than keeping in the fridge.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 11, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Yes 6" on the AG as well. The 1 gal radical pot which is pretty close to the size of a 2 gal smart pot. Might move on to the 3 gal radical next round The 1 gallons are working me to hard. If you were to top the AG i would imagine the stretch would not be as bad. I just super cropped the mains on the AG yesterday. Speaking of that the main stem walls on the AG were very thin walled and hollow so be careful supper cropping it.


Yeah I'm gonna top both. At 2nd true node. When they get to the 5th or 6th node. The 1gals drying out faster than you thought?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 11, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I'm gonna top both. At 2nd true node. When they get to the 5th or 6th node. The 1gals drying out faster than you thought?


Yea i am watering 2 times a day and could probably do 3 times. I am pretty sure i have a solid root mass in those new radicle pots. I like them a lot just will probably move on to the 3 gal size next round.


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 11, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Yea i am watering 2 times a day and could probably do 3 times. I am pretty sure i have a solid root mass in those new radicle pots. I like them a lot just will probably move on to the 3 gal size next round.


Ever think about using a little bit of soil moist?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 11, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> Ever think about using a little bit of soil moist?[/QUO I have never herd of it. I am in coco as well


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 11, 2018)

https://www.amazon.com/Root-Naturally-Soil-Moist-Pound/dp/B010CY7NJY/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1544539984&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=soil+moist&psc=1

Absorbs water like 200 times it's own weight... keeps it from evaporating... I use it outdoors so I don't have to water as often


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 11, 2018)

A little goes a long way


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 11, 2018)

The Pipe said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Root-Naturally-Soil-Moist-Pound/dp/B010CY7NJY/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1544539984&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=soil+moist&psc=1
> 
> Absorbs water like 200 times it's own weight... keeps it from evaporating... I use it outdoors so I don't have to water as often


Yes i have seen that i believe. Is it like little clear nuggets similar to jello.


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 11, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Yes i have seen that i believe. Is it like little clear nuggets similar to jello.


You can get it in a number of sizes, I use the stuff that looks like sugar in my outdoor pots. As stated above, a little goes a long ways. 

I have seen stories of overuse pushing the plants up and out of the pot after the first rain.


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 11, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Yes i have seen that i believe. Is it like little clear nuggets similar to jello.


Yes that's it there's little chunks and some that are finer than sand


Rivendell said:


> You can get it in a number of sizes, I use the stuff that looks like sugar in my outdoor pots. As stated above, a little goes a long ways.
> 
> I have seen stories of overuse pushing the plants up and out of the pot after the first rain.


Been there with the overuse... didn't push it out but I put the stuff in the bottom of a small pot and it was coming to the top and falling out... got lucky that I didn't kill anything with how swampy the soil was


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 11, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Might move on to the 3 gal radical next round The 1 gallons are working me to hard.


Yeah I believe that I used to water them 6 times a day outdoors LOL. I setup a drip system indoors and now I get bored with nothing to do. I need more plants. Having no job because of a bad back sucks at the moment but im making it work.
On another note heres my LVTK (left) and mimosa (right) LVTK is a stretcher for sure. They were even about a week ago but now the lvtk dominating. 
 Lvtk
 
LVTK top shot. I defoliated a bit on week 3 and the bitch grew back a lot of leaves. Shes at week 4 right now


----------



## PungentPete (Dec 11, 2018)

Could someone please inform me of their experience with Albert Supertramp strain.. how much it stretchs or any other helpful info.. i recently started 3 of them for a scrog and would appreciate any info anybody has.. happy growing all... peace


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 11, 2018)

I grew 3 of t them on the last round AST And a few others well as. I know @slow drawl was one. This was one was one of the only strains that did not stretch to bad at all. These plants were flipped at 6". The first was topped and the second was not topped. @slow drawl could help you with the smells better than i can.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 11, 2018)

PungentPete said:


> Could someone please inform me of their experience with Albert Supertramp strain.. how much it stretchs or any other helpful info.. i recently started 3 of them for a scrog and would appreciate any info anybody has.. happy growing all... peace


,Sorry i forgot to quote you


----------



## PungentPete (Dec 11, 2018)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 11, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Yeah I believe that I used to water them 6 times a day outdoors LOL. I setup a drip system indoors and now I get bored with nothing to do. I need more plants. Having no job because of a bad back sucks at the moment but im making it work.
> On another note heres my LVTK (left) and mimosa (right) LVTK is a stretcher for sure. They were even about a week ago but now the lvtk dominating.
> View attachment 4247467 Lvtk
> View attachment 4247468
> ...


@germling nice combo . If you have to super crop the LVTK be careful the stems are thin walled and crack easily. I used a piece of 2" blue tape wrapped lightly were i was going to bend it over.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 11, 2018)

Arcata Ghost is coming along pretty good.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2018)

The hurkle from above is up and out of the coco and the other one hopefully is gonna do the same.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2018)

Hopefully the other is on her way up too. If you look closely you can see the small little stem curved getting ready to pop up on the closest cup. (it looks like a white dot or a piece of perlite with the long coco strand below it, near middle of cup)


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 11, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hopefully the other is on her way up too. If you look closely you can see the small little stem curved getting ready to pop up on the closest cup. (it looks like a white dot or a piece of perlite with the long coco strand below it, near middle of cup)
> View attachment 4247725


Makes you feel like passing out cigars!


----------



## dstroy (Dec 11, 2018)

Lvtk

The clones are a couple weeks old from bein cut, rooted about a week ago.

 

All of the plants in the smaller pots and the solo cup are lvtk. Good turn around time.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 11, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Makes you feel like passing out cigars!


Hopefully not Itsaboy brand cigars.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 11, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Lvtk
> 
> The clones are a couple weeks old from bein cut, rooted about a week ago.
> 
> ...


That's what I loved about the bucket cloners, the turn around is fast and your clones stay healthy as fudge. 

That shits looking on point man, kosher indeed.


----------



## main cola (Dec 12, 2018)

Gorilla Wreck  has some fat fan Leaves


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 12, 2018)

main cola said:


> Gorilla WreckView attachment 4248213 View attachment 4248214 has some fat fan Leaves


Love that part of the veg cycle. Looks like they are exploding. Very healthy looking.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 12, 2018)

Hallelujah sweet 8 lbs 9 oz baby Jesus, both them hurkles came up out of the coco and are green. Hopefully I don't get that purple pepper pheno!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 12, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hallelujah sweet 8 lbs 9 oz baby Jesus, both them hurkles came up out of the coco and are green. Hopefully I don't get that purple pepper pheno!
> View attachment 4248262





thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hallelujah sweet 8 lbs 9 oz baby Jesus, both them hurkles came up out of the coco and are green. Hopefully I don't get that purple pepper pheno!
> View attachment 4248262


congrats !! Why is the one one right so sad?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 12, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> congrats !! Why is the one one right so sad?


She fell over and I just staked her up so she looks like she is sad but she's cool. It just took her a few moments to twist back upright again once I staked her up. The lemon crashes stretched more than normal because I had them too far away from the light at first.


----------



## DudebeDoobie (Dec 12, 2018)

I found I few more hurkle photos. 
First the purple pepper. She was a beauty. No big buds.  
Now for limey. She really was ok.


----------



## JeffSessions (Dec 13, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I think I've topped her twice all over and I would have topped around the 4th or 5th node ...its only been in the ground for 5 or 6 weeks.
> I dont have any exp with the affie you think maybe I was topping to hard to early ?


I have some sprouts up, but first time with Affie, CV, or s1 seeds at all (well intentional s1). I associate mitten leaves like yours is showing with plants that have been hacked on, like moms throwing one and three finger leaves when cut back or when clones have weird early growth. Not sure I've seen a mature plant that wasn't at least five fingered. Mine have been up about a week now and are looking like I should have started some other seeds, too. Had some kind of burn on 3/4 that none of the other seedlings show. Hopefully the better one keeps pace with rest.


----------



## emeraldbuds (Dec 13, 2018)

Cookie Wreck Day 73 coming down this week.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 13, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> Cookie Wreck Day 73 coming down this week.
> 
> View attachment 4248478 View attachment 4248479 View attachment 4248480



Eeewwwww that's pretty. Nice run.


----------



## emeraldbuds (Dec 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Eeewwwww that's pretty. Nice run.


Thanks! My first run with CV gear so I'm pretty happy. Iv La Affie, Cheap Thrills and Triple Nova in veg at the min so hoping for another keeper.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 13, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> Thanks! My first run with CV gear so I'm pretty happy. Iv La Affie, Cheap Thrills and Triple Nova in veg at the min so hoping for another keeper.


I gotta thing for black(dark) cannabis. It just makes it even more beautiful than it already is. I've seen several very nice lookn cookie wrecks lately. Gonna have to get me a pack.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Dec 13, 2018)

emeraldbuds said:


> Cookie Wreck Day 73 coming down this week.
> 
> View attachment 4248478 View attachment 4248479 View attachment 4248480


Definitely looking forward to cookie wreck now more then ever. I just dropped some in water a few days ago. Nice job


----------



## emeraldbuds (Dec 13, 2018)

yellowrx03 said:


> Definitely looking forward to cookie wreck now more then ever. I just dropped some in water a few days ago. Nice job


Thanks! You won’t be disappointed. You should check out the cookie wreck thread on icmag, rusty talks about the different traits from veg to flower


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 13, 2018)

These Arcata Ghost are about to get transplanted into 1gals. Gonna top em at node 2 when they hit 6 nodes. And flip them....


----------



## dstroy (Dec 13, 2018)

6 lvtk week 2

  
I had to adjust my lights a bit. lol


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 13, 2018)

Looking super healthy and lush @dstroy. How much vertical room do you have left?


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 13, 2018)

They hit my tape didnt they @dstroy and under the 21 day mark.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 13, 2018)

dstroy said:


> 6 lvtk week 2
> 
> View attachment 4248704 View attachment 4248705
> I had to adjust my lights a bit. lol





whytewidow said:


> They hit my tape didnt they @dstroy and under the 21 day mark.


I called the bottom of the fan but that 3rd week is no slouch with the CV gear. Could go well past that.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 13, 2018)

dstroy said:


> 6 lvtk week 2
> 
> View attachment 4248704 View attachment 4248705
> I had to adjust my lights a bit. lol


You better ease off that rocket fuel ! Looking good.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 13, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Looking super healthy and lush @dstroy. How much vertical room do you have left?


A couple feet and they’ll be touching the lights.



whytewidow said:


> They hit my tape didnt they @dstroy and under the 21 day mark.


Yeah man lol they ain’t playin.



CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I called the bottom of the fan but that 3rd week is no slouch with the CV gear. Could go well past that.


The new nodes are close together and that usually means that they are going to slow down, I mean I hope they slow down.... I keep telling myself they’re gonna slow down any day now...

It’s only really two that are stretching so I’ll supercrop them if I have to.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 13, 2018)

dstroy said:


> A couple feet and they’ll be touching the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i knew they were gonna take off. That one in the back left looks very close to the pheno I have on the back burner.

Edit: and if it is. She ain't done. Not even close. You're only on week two. I chopped at 21 or 22 days in and she was still going.


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah i knew they were gonna take off. That one in the back left looks very close to the pheno I have on the back burner.
> 
> Edit: and if it is. She ain't done. Not even close. You're only on week two. I chopped at 21 or 22 days in and she was still going.


I agree. The lvtk I got still stretching at week 5 LOL.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 13, 2018)

dstroy said:


> A couple feet and they’ll be touching the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you do super crop them ( which you will) be careful. The stalks are very thin walled and crack real easy.What worked for me well was wrapping it with 2" masking tape then bend it over. I just kind of surprised how easily they were splitting .


----------



## dstroy (Dec 13, 2018)

Flowers all look similar, this is #1 wk 2


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 13, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> When you do super crop them ( which you will) be careful. The stalks are very thin walled and crack real easy.What worked for me well was wrapping it with 2" masking tape then bend it over. I just kind of surprised how easily they were splitting .


That's a good idea. I'll use that. Awesome info.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 13, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's a good idea. I'll use that. Awesome info.


I always keep a roll of 2" 3m blue tape around. I use it for labeling mike jugs. Seems to come off of things easier than regular masking tape. Kind of stumbled on it for supper cropping . I do wrap it kind of loose knowing that knuckle will swell up.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 13, 2018)

You'll still get some good stacking growth for a few weeks, don't be surprised to see them grow another foot or so.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 14, 2018)

CVS Pure Ghost OG day 64


----------



## tman42 (Dec 14, 2018)

CVS Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 64


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 14, 2018)

tman42 said:


> CVS Pure Ghost OG day 64
> View attachment 4248909


@tman how much longer do you think the Ghost og will go


----------



## tman42 (Dec 14, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @tman how much longer do you think the Ghost og will go


Just started flushing so hopefully another 7 to 10 days and then i will take em down.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 14, 2018)

tman42 said:


> CVS Pure Ghost OG day 64
> View attachment 4248909


Nice!!


----------



## main cola (Dec 14, 2018)

tman42 said:


> CVS Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 64
> View attachment 4248910


Looks like the one i had. She smelled almost like burnt rubber


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 14, 2018)

tman42 said:


> Just started flushing so hopefully another 7 to 10 days and then i will take em down.


Wow i took mine down 64 days hope i didn't take mine down to early. Although the smoke was excellent and had a sweet smell after cure. Was my favorite out of AST and CT.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 14, 2018)

No plant pics just yet but thought I'd show ya this fresh frozen live resin I had made with a mixture of SSDD and LVTK. 
I sent out a few units for processing awhile back and had most made into shatter and oils (the idea being xmas gifts) but decided to freeze some for live resin too. 
I'm really happy with how everything turned out.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> No plant pics just yet but thought I'd show ya this fresh frozen live resin I had made with a mixture of SSDD and LVTK.
> I sent out a few units for processing awhile back and had most made into shatter and oils (the idea being xmas gifts) but decided to freeze some for live resin too.
> I'm really happy with how everything turned out.
> 
> View attachment 4249090


lol that why we havent seen you in a few days? Shit looks lethal!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 14, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol that why we havent seen you in a few days? Shit looks lethal!


Hahaha. Yeah, I've been playin on the dark side


----------



## macsnax (Dec 14, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> No plant pics just yet but thought I'd show ya this fresh frozen live resin I had made with a mixture of SSDD and LVTK.
> I sent out a few units for processing awhile back and had most made into shatter and oils (the idea being xmas gifts) but decided to freeze some for live resin too.
> I'm really happy with how everything turned out.
> 
> View attachment 4249090


Dang tang


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2018)

Holy cow, this new batch of lvtk is retarded stinky. I literally just tore a small bud off the stem and put it in a plastic jar for after work. That shit put that stank on me bad. It is only a bowl full and its in a plastic jar in my car and when I got in my car to go to lunch that mofo is reeking! Had me rolling to work with windows down in 37 degree weather. Lol

First batch was smelly but this new one is trouble. Cant be bringing this shit to work anymore, lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2018)

Smoked that LVTK bud after work and this time around it had a sweet taste, not sure were that came from but I'll roll with it. 



tman42 said:


> CVS Pure Ghost OG day 64
> View attachment 4248909


What's the flavor like on that ghost? And which one are you digging more, the ghost or the lvtk?

Just curious because I was going to pop the ghost instead of the Hurkle but I love me some Urkle.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Smoked that LVTK bud after work and this time around it had a sweet taste, not sure were that came from but I'll roll with it.
> 
> 
> What's the flavor like on that ghost? And which one are you digging more, the ghost or the lvtk?
> ...


I'm still sitting on a pack of lvtk, really hoping to find that same goodness.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Holy cow, this new batch of lvtk is retarded stinky. I literally just tore a small bud off the stem and put it in a plastic jar for after work. That shit put that stank on me bad. It is only a bowl full and its in a plastic jar in my car and when I got in my car to go to lunch that mofo is reeking! Had me rolling to work with windows down in 37 degree weather. Lol
> 
> First batch was smelly but this new one is trouble. Cant be bringing this shit to work anymore, lol.


Nice.

I use a 4oz spice jar to carry little stuff, like these

https://www.biglots.com/product/hexagon-4-oz-spice-jars-with-hermetic-lids-4-pack/p810385746

Now you’ll really blow it up when you open it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2018)

macsnax said:


> I'm still sitting on a pack of lvtk, really hoping to find that same goodness.


Shit had me stressing this morning like, "damn boss smells this shit it UA time!" I had to rub deodorant on my hands and hair and shit so I didn't stink, lmao.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 14, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Nice.
> 
> I use a 4oz spice jar to carry little stuff, like these
> 
> ...


I keep meaning to grab some nice jars for the road and some Axe spray for moments like that at work! Flipping gubberment jobs, can't let a mofo get his stone on in peace.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Shit had me stressing this morning like, "damn boss smells this shit it UA time!" I had to rub deodorant on my hands and hair and shit so I didn't stink, lmao.


Lol no man I ran a skunk over on my way in.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 14, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I keep meaning to grab some nice jars for the road and some Axe spray for moments like that at work! Flipping gubberment jobs, can't let a mofo get his stone on in peace.


That's funny man. I am so glad to be retired now and not worry about that shit. I even had to put up with random drug testing for over 20 yrs. It always pissed me off that i could loose a maritime licence for smoking a joint couple weeks prior to the testing. And the guy in the vessel next to me could drink a gal of whisky a night.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Smoked that LVTK bud after work and this time around it had a sweet taste, not sure were that came from but I'll roll with it.
> 
> 
> What's the flavor like on that ghost? And which one are you digging more, the ghost or the lvtk?
> ...


This is my first run of both so I wont know until after harvest. I can't wait though and have a couple more phenos of Ghost to run next time.


----------



## Lurrabq (Dec 15, 2018)

tman42 said:


> This is my first run of both so I wont know until after harvest. I can't wait though and have a couple more phenos of Ghost to run next time.


I've only grown the Ghost, but all 5 I've run were nearly identical to one another. Your photo looks just like mine did.

Ghost is probably in my top five as far as the quality goes. You should be pleased with your result.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2018)

No pic to show to back up the comment 'cause they're under hps now, but the arcata ghost at 5 weeks looks _exactly _like the bad batch of PRK sans color. Stringy branches of almost no buds. Should have scrapped it when it first crossed my mind, but I reckon I'll sample those 4 joints when it's done.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> No pic to show to back up the comment 'cause they're under hps now, but the arcata ghost at 5 weeks looks _exactly _like the bad batch of PRK sans color. Stringy branches of almost no buds. Should have scrapped it when it first crossed my mind, but I reckon I'll sample those 4 joints when it's done.


That's not good to hear as i was excited for the pack of Arcata Ghost that i have in waiting.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2018)

tman42 said:


> That's not good to hear as i was excited for the pack of Arcata Ghost that i have in waiting.


It was the one I was looking forward to the most. I'm gonna rule this one a freak until I crack a couple more out of the pack, tho. The PRK and Cheap Thrills are doing very well.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 15, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I keep meaning to grab some nice jars for the road and some Axe spray for moments like that at work! Flipping gubberment jobs, can't let a mofo get his stone on in peace.


Bod is my go-to cheapo spray.. that black is nice lol.. Good to have something cheap in the car for those times of need.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> No pic to show to back up the comment 'cause they're under hps now, but the arcata ghost at 5 weeks looks _exactly _like the bad batch of PRK sans color. Stringy branches of almost no buds. Should have scrapped it when it first crossed my mind, but I reckon I'll sample those 4 joints when it's done.


@amos can you post some pictures of the AG when you can. I have 3 at 5 weeks as well . Just like to compare.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> It was the one I was looking forward to the most. I'm gonna rule this one a freak until I crack a couple more out of the pack, tho. The PRK and Cheap Thrills are doing very well.


Here is a shot of the shortest of the 3 AG at 5 weeks.1 of the 3 is kinda sparse but didn't think to much of it at 5 weeks


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @amos can you post some pictures of the AG when you can. I have 3 at 5 weeks as well . Just like to compare.


Like I said, it's under hps, but enlarge and you can make it out...what there is...


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 15, 2018)

Wanted to chime in and give a report on the RSO I made from my H&H plant.
I make the RSO mainly for myself and my ex wifes 30 year old son who suffers from MS.
I started making oil for Zach about 4 years ago. He was experiencing extreme tremors to the point he couldn't sleep, becoming truly debilitating.
He has seen many specialists, has had multiple drugs and treatments to slow this progression down over the years. Nothing has worked for him except the RSO, it stopped his tremors immediately and gave him relief he wasn't getting previously.
He just got a hold of me and said this last batch was the best and most effective that I've ever made for him.
So If ya'll want to experience some true medicine in a plant, you gotta grab some Half and Half when It comes back around. It's some pretty pleasant smoke too... SD


----------



## dstroy (Dec 15, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> View attachment 4249668 Wanted to chime in and give a report on the RSO I made from my H&H plant.
> I make the RSO mainly for myself and my ex wifes 30 year old son who suffers from MS.
> I started making oil for Zach about 4 years ago. He was experiencing extreme tremors to the point he couldn't sleep, becoming truly debilitating.
> He has seen many specialists, has had multiple drugs and treatments to slow this progression down over the years. Nothing has worked for him except the RSO, it stopped his tremors immediately and gave him relief he wasn't getting previously.
> ...


I make it for my wife.
 

It helps a lot with her MS symptoms too.

Thanks for your report, I appreciate it.

Not a cv strain but dr. Who is good for MS in our experience if you can get your hands on that clone. Keep up the good work.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 15, 2018)

One of the ghost I have going at the moment is super stinky. Fills the entire room and over powers the LVTK and Animal Cooks I got in the tent.


----------



## growslut (Dec 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> No pic to show to back up the comment 'cause they're under hps now, but the arcata ghost at 5 weeks looks _exactly _like the bad batch of PRK sans color. Stringy branches of almost no buds. Should have scrapped it when it first crossed my mind, but I reckon I'll sample those 4 joints when it's done.


Bad news with my only Arcata Ghost--it hermied hard. Dozens of ball sacks up and down the stems.

Kinda disappointed. I know I've been having herm problems but think this is the only plant in the tents currently showing any sign of herming. Now in wintertime the heat is under control (70-85). No light leaks. Like I posted earlier, I think the fan might be causing the herms, but if that's the case, this Arcata Ghost was in the far corner away from the fan. It was the furthest plan from the fan with 3 other plants in between the fan and AG that didn't herm.

Still got Albert Supertramp and Electric Larryland in the tent that show no signs of herming. But like others have mentioned, flip these early because the stretch is huge. I topped and vegged it up to 18 inches, and they shot up to 36 and still growing 14 days into flower. I've already bent the Albert Supertramps over. Hope they stop the stretch soon so they don't grow into the lights.

Other than that, everything looks healthy.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 15, 2018)

growslut said:


> Bad news with my only Arcata Ghost--it hermied hard. Dozens of ball sacks up and down the stems.
> 
> Kinda disappointed. I know I've been having herm problems but think this is the only plant in the tents currently showing any sign of herming. Now in wintertime the heat is under control (70-85). No light leaks. Like I posted earlier, I think the fan might be causing the herms, but if that's the case, this Arcata Ghost was in the far corner away from the fan. It was the furthest plan from the fan with 3 other plants in between the fan and AG that didn't herm.
> 
> ...


Sounds frustrating. Any chance of knocking those temps down another 5 degrees. I was running close to 85 with some blackdog led's( there recommendation). I was not that comfortable with 85 degrees in the flower room. Kind of like running at full throttle no room for error


----------



## coppershot (Dec 15, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Like I said, it's under hps, but enlarge and you can make it out...what there is...


That's disappointing for 5 weeks. Doesn't even look like you could trim it to salvage a few joints, it would go straight into my hash pile. Sorry about your luck with CV gear.


----------



## PungentPete (Dec 15, 2018)

Well I hope it's not a sign of things to come because i just bought a bunch of seeds from CV. Here are my young Alberts.. I am trying my first scrog with 3 of them in a 5x5 tent with 3 x 300 vero 29's from timber.. Peace and Happy Festivus to all..


----------



## dstroy (Dec 15, 2018)

6 lvtk day 16 12/12

They were almost to the bottom of the fan.

 

Supercropped 2 and 6

 

They all bent fine. No snaps, I split a couple. Nothing significant.


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 15, 2018)

dstroy said:


> I make it for my wife.
> View attachment 4249673
> 
> It helps a lot with her MS symptoms too.
> ...


I see why it's so important in your life, It looks like you make decent size batches. 
Is that a sort of immersion heater or cooker set up like a double boiler?
I use a DB set up with canola oil heated to around 250 degrees over a hot plate, and drop down towards the end to 220 for the finishing it. Kind of a long drawn out process that take 2 and 3 days from start to finish.
Thx for the heads up on the Dr Who, I'll be on lookout.


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 15, 2018)

dstroy said:


> 6 lvtk day 16 12/12
> 
> They were almost to the bottom of the fan.
> 
> ...


I cropped the crap out of mine in the GH...multiple times, never had any issues.
I got lucky with my indoor one and had a low stretcher, very stout held up good on her own.
Once they stop the stretch and start bulking up, I predict your gonna have one helluva harvest of rock hard buds.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 15, 2018)

slow drawl said:


> I see why it's so important in your life, It looks like you make decent size batches.
> Is that a sort of immersion heater or cooker set up like a double boiler?
> I use a DB set up with canola oil heated to around 250 degrees over a hot plate, and drop down towards the end to 220 for the finishing it. Kind of a long drawn out process that take 2 and 3 days from start to finish.
> Thx for the heads up on the Dr Who, I'll be on lookout.


It’s a sous vide machine and a water bath, like a double boiler with nice temp control. The process I use takes about 8 hours start to finish for a unit. I decarb, and extract in the same bag. Saves a lot of time. 1hr by itself in the bag at 203f, and 20 or 30 minutes at 165f with the alcohol in the bag. After filtering I put the alcohol tincture in that Pyrex dish to cook the alcohol off at 160f, that takes the longest. It’s very convenient because I use the same thing for the whole process. Sometimes I wash the material a second time with more alcohol but that doesn’t yield a lot extra for the cost of the everclear.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 15, 2018)

That sounds like a pretty slick method, you happen to have a link to the tek on that?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2018)

coppershot said:


> That's disappointing for 5 weeks. Doesn't even look like you could trim it to salvage a few joints, it would go straight into my hash pile. Sorry about your luck with CV gear.


The PRK and Cheap Trick are both vigorous and beastly, so no worries, just so odd how this AG is doing a perfect impersonation of the bad PRKs. Just so odd.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 15, 2018)

Could the bad batch of pro and weird A. ghost be from too strong of sts spray? Mutating genes? 

Just a stoned thought with zero research to follow.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 16, 2018)

Those Arcata ghosts will definitely spit out some herms, the real deal trainwreck is not stable.

As far as development, I think capt chesapeake's looked like it was on it's way towards putting out some long spears of frosty buds. If I'm not mistaken that's a seed plant, and from stature probably wasn't sexually mature first day of 12/12. 

Been saying it a lot recently but it keeps coming up: to temper expectations, if you're not flowering clones from sexually mature parts of a plant your time in 12/12 is irrelevant. 

Trying to prevent this hive mind paranoia, here. In progress updates are cool but let's see a couple folks grow a full pack as described above with Amos' results before the pitchforks come out.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 16, 2018)

Got two each Cookie Wreck and Albert a week into 10/14. These have not been the most vigorous so far. Slow on root building. Just now planted 5 LA Affie, 4 with tails.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 16, 2018)

macsnax said:


> That sounds like a pretty slick method, you happen to have a link to the tek on that?


Do you want cook times or test results?

http://marijuanagrowershq.com/decarboxylation-marijuana-alchemy/

That person decarbs longer than me but takes it out of the water immediately. I go an extra two steps and make “green dragon” the hot way, and then I cook off the alcohol because it tastes fucking disgusting if you’re takin it straight out of an oral syringe. If it tastes bitter it wasn’t made right, it shouldn’t taste like anything really, nutty and slightly unpleasant, and it should be “liquid” at room temp. It could be thicker or thinner batch to batch, depends on the material.

If you blitz up your material too much, you’ll end up with a small part of the batch that looks gloppy, and that will turn into a hardening epoxy consistency at room temp. It’s because it has tiny particulates of plant matter in it that weren’t filtered off before cooking the alcohol off.

I use a joule sous vide, it works great.

Anyway, you can stop at green dragon if you don’t mind alcohol tinctures.

I make about 100ml of oil per batch. Quality and resin content of the raw material is extremely important. I make a batch only as needed, and keep the “weed flour” ready to go in the freezer and make it about a week before she runs out.

We don’t spray anything on our flowering plants or on our veg plants. I wouldn’t use anything I got from someone else to make it unless I know how they operate and know that they also spray nothing on them, not even neem. The dispos here like to use a bunch of fucking essential oils and shit to spray their plants which I don’t want to then concentrate and ingest.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 16, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Got two each Cookie Wreck and Albert a week into 10/14. These have not been the most vigorous so far. Slow on root building. Just now planted 5 LA Affie, 4 with tails.


@hillbill does the 10/14 lighting schedule produce less stretch during initial flowering stage?


----------



## hillbill (Dec 16, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @hillbill does the 10/14 lighting schedule produce less stretch during initial flowering stage?


Don’t seem to. I run 40 to 50 watts COBs and Cree discreet panels per foot so the tent is pretty bright. A couple days quicker with everything else about the same.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 16, 2018)

hillbill said:


> Don’t seem to. I run 40 to 50 watts COBs and Cree discreet panels per foot so the tent is pretty bright. A couple days quicker with everything else about the same.


Little cheaper in electric cost to i recon. Probable adds up after awhile. May give that schedule a try in the future.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 16, 2018)

I grow for a couple family members with MS.. I havent tried making the oil yet but probably should learn at some point. fwiw my aunt has had good results from low dose naltrexone therapy. Ive grown up with MS literally all around me, it says a lot about you guys to be so supportive/caring.. keep it up!


----------



## macsnax (Dec 16, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Do you want cook times or test results?
> 
> http://marijuanagrowershq.com/decarboxylation-marijuana-alchemy/
> 
> ...


Thanks man. You guys talking about rso and ms, got me thinking about my buddy's dad. He has it pretty bad, and has for a long time. I'm going to see what I can do for him, thanks again.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2018)

quiescent said:


> Those Arcata ghosts will definitely spit out some herms, the real deal trainwreck is not stable.
> 
> As far as development, I think capt chesapeake's looked like it was on it's way towards putting out some long spears of frosty buds. If I'm not mistaken that's a seed plant, and from stature probably wasn't sexually mature first day of 12/12.
> 
> ...


Yikes! If trainwreck isn't stable, then cookie wreck isn't stable -- and I just bought a pack of grorilla wreck.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yikes! If trainwreck isn't stable, then cookie wreck isn't stable -- and I just bought a pack of grorilla wreck.


I wouldn't worry too much, when I talked to Rusty, he had done extensive testing of the TW to the f5 I believe he said of it. It will never be perfectly stable, but I grew cookie wreck out and east coast cookie wreck out(chem and tw genes), never had one hermie on me, indoor small tent grower. I hear it about the GG4 too, but most crosses I see out of that one or even the fems are rock solid. Nothing is really stable these days, so to speak. But just because it says something on paper, in your garden, that may not be the case, just sayin. Lots of hypothetical theory goes on, realistic and gardening experience counts too. imho


----------



## quiescent (Dec 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yikes! If trainwreck isn't stable, then cookie wreck isn't stable -- and I just bought a pack of grorilla wreck.


To add to what bodyne said, cookie wreck and it's crosses are from a select cookie wreck clone - not an initial female crossing. 

He's likely been able to select a stable parent from that pool. 

FWIW, I think rusty expected some issues with the chem91 and trainwreck crosses. I got 5 or 6 seeds for most strains. I got 7-9 per pack on those crosses.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 16, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I wouldn't worry too much, when I talked to Rusty, he had done extensive testing of the TW to the f5 I believe he said of it. It will never be perfectly stable, but I grew cookie wreck out and east coast cookie wreck out(chem and tw genes), never had one hermie on me, indoor small tent grower. I hear it about the GG4 too, but most crosses I see out of that one or even the fems are rock solid. Nothing is really stable these days, so to speak. But just because it says something on paper, in your garden, that may not be the case, just sayin. Lots of hypothetical theory goes on, realistic and gardening experience counts too. imho


Now that you mention it, I didn't see any male flowers on the half & half plants I grew outdoors -- and it's a cookie wreck cross.


----------



## The Pipe (Dec 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yikes! If trainwreck isn't stable, then cookie wreck isn't stable -- and I just bought a pack of grorilla wreck.


I've grown 3 cookie wrecks and 2 east coast cookie wrecks with 0 hermies


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 16, 2018)

Dang i like Sunday. Big breakfast and for desert Ghost OG with a kief cone. Trying to find the TV to watch a little football. First time in as long as i can remember( witch is not very far)that the Browns looked impressive. that the Browns looked impressive.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 16, 2018)

Isn't the trainwreck used in the new crosses a different trainwreck than his earlier crosses? This new one is Arcata tw from jaws but Im not sure if it is same from his cookie wreck cross. Though could be same same


----------



## jayblaze710 (Dec 16, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Isn't the trainwreck used in the new crosses a different trainwreck than his earlier crosses? This new one is Arcata tw from jaws but Im not sure if it is same from his cookie wreck cross. Though could be same same


I’m pretty sure it’s all the same thing, an old cut from Arcata.


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 16, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Now that you mention it, I didn't see any male flowers on the half & half plants I grew outdoors -- and it's a cookie wreck cross.


I've grown out 2 CW, 2 H&H, and 2 AST no cross dressers here.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 17, 2018)

So I switched from 24/0 to 18/6 and I didnt check them this morning before work. And I had that stupid ass led bulb hanging in the back. And the damn leaf was touching it from the little bit stretch in the first night cycle. And burn the fan. So much for a perfect run. But other than that, they are getting close to topping time, up pot, and flip. I got my pots already ready already. Lol I said that on purpose. But anyway the plan is to flower both arcata ghost in 5gal radiclebags and the one bigger Cali Mango Mass under the new light. They are about ready for the next step up of feeding. The two on the left are arcata ghosts


----------



## PungentPete (Dec 17, 2018)

Got my order today.. got enough cv gear to last me a few grows..

Got 6 cookie wreck as freebie too..
Peace


----------



## main cola (Dec 17, 2018)

Gorilla wreck #4 I didn’t top her ..just let her grow natural


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2018)

Anyone grown out east coast sour diesel...got an absolute beast starting to take off outdoor


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 17, 2018)

The two taller ones are the lemon crash og and the two smaller are hurkle og. Both are doing fine, no complaints so far.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 17, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> Anyone grown out east coast sour diesel...got an absolute beast starting to take off outdoor


I got a few east coast cookie wreck freebies back in the day.. HEAT! I know it wasnt what you were asking about but I got one or two that were super ECSD leaning.. very good bud


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 17, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I got a few east coast cookie wreck freebies back in the day.. HEAT! I know it wasnt what you were asking about but I got one or two that were super ECSD leaning.. very good bud


Awesome I'll get a pic later the the ecsd is throwing huuuuuuge veg leaves .....


----------



## quiescent (Dec 17, 2018)

ECSD expresses itself well in most crosses, definitely a dominant parent.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2018)

ECSD a couple days from being transplanted into a nice big hole 

I only gifted this seedling to a mate 4 weeks I take no credit for he shape he has it in right now.
Hes done a gd job


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 18, 2018)

Transplanting this evening. New H inFlux_L06 strips will be here today. Hopefully get em put together and get the light hung. And get these ladies under em. 

Looks like two different phenos of Arcata Ghost


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 18, 2018)

Had to pull a lvtk last night that decided it was neat to pop balls from top to bottom at the start of flowering with no signs of female pistils after showing female hairs in veg.

First time I have had any issues with a cannaventure plant.I have more lvtk seeds to pop so not to worried about it. Probably my fault and not the plants anyways. Not sure what would of pissed it off, but I am not blaming Rusty for it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 18, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Had to pull a lvtk last night that decided it was neat to pop balls from top to bottom at the start of flowering with no signs of female pistils after showing female hairs in veg.
> 
> First time I have had any issues with a cannaventure plant.I have more lvtk seeds to pop so not to worried about it. Probably my fault and not the plants anyways. Not sure what would of pissed it off, but I am not blaming Rusty for it.


Its just luck of the draw. My pheno has gone through a lot of different stresses, 2 flower runs with no banana or balls. I have 3rd round in now that also went through stresses so Ill be watching close to the 4 in flower now, knock on wood.

But it still sucks to have to trash a plant youve been growing for weeks. Hope next round does you justice.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2018)

You didn't blame rusty like some ppl would have 
Next one you do will reward your karma


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 18, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> You didn't blame rusty like some ppl would have
> Next one you do will reward your karma


The triple nova has been so damn good, it more than makes up for one bad lvtk. To much crap in everyday life nowadays to get worked up over a plant that doesn't do what I want lol.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> The triple nova has been so damn good, it more than makes up for one bad lvtk. To much crap in everyday life nowadays to get worked up over a plant that doesn't do what I want lol.


To true


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 18, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> The triple nova has been so damn good, it more than makes up for one bad lvtk. To much crap in everyday life nowadays to get worked up over a plant that doesn't do what I want lol.


Hey @Rivendell what kind of yield (roughly) did you get with the Triple Nova when you ran it ? Looks like a nice strain.


----------



## Rivendell (Dec 18, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hey @Rivendell what kind of yield (roughly) did you get with the Triple Nova when you ran it ? Looks like a nice strain.


Little lanky in node spacing and not a massive yielder, but well worth the effort with out a doubt. I have ran 3 or 4 seeds so far, all very similar and frosty. Taste/smell is sweet and creamy with a distinct hint of berry.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 18, 2018)

Rivendell said:


> Little lanky in node spacing and not a massive yielder, but well worth the effort with out a doubt. I have ran 3 or 4 seeds so far, all very similar and frosty. Taste/smell is sweet and creamy with a distinct hint of berry.


Sounds the same as the one I did a small light dep on...here she is in veg...


----------



## dstroy (Dec 19, 2018)

Lvtk day 19 12/12

#2 


#6 lots of fans doing this, extra blades
 

Man, I’ve been supercropping daily. They just bounce right back. If you nick a stem sap just gushes out. Even on the not so stretchy ones. That’s all I got to report for now.


----------



## main cola (Dec 19, 2018)

This is the lvtk that I kept..She wasn’t the frostiest one but don’t let that fool you she’s a heavy stone ..long lasting


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Lvtk day 19 12/12
> 
> #2
> View attachment 4251889
> ...


Man we want to see a picture of the war zone ( canopy).


----------



## dstroy (Dec 19, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Man we want to see a picture of the war zone ( canopy).


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 19, 2018)

dstroy said:


> View attachment 4251914


Looking good. Going to be a mess of nice cola's in that tent!


----------



## Dave455 (Dec 19, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> To true


high thc ?


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 19, 2018)

Dave455 said:


> high thc ?


The triple nova ?
To small to test for me but a nice average high for myself ...


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 20, 2018)

I had 100 percent strike rate on...
Ghost og
Cookie Wreck regs
Cookie Wreck fems
91 Skunk D

Albert Super Tramp...Out of 6 seeds not 1 germed..
Emailed Rusty a few times with no reply back.
Have given up for a reply and wont buy direct from him no more ...as they say becareful with seed sellers who don't reply to emails.
I will say though both my orders did come in good time but his support...really needs to be worked on imo.


----------



## tommarijuana (Dec 20, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> I had 100 percent strike rate on...
> Ghost og
> Cookie Wreck regs
> Cookie Wreck fems
> ...


Tell me its not so  funds are always in very short supply.I was very impressed with lvtk and with the 50% 1st time deal i picked 1 pack, Albert super tramp i won't have the room till spring to get them wet.Always had great communication,max was 2 days.


----------



## main cola (Dec 20, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> I had 100 percent strike rate on...
> Ghost og
> Cookie Wreck regs
> Cookie Wreck fems
> ...


I had the same problem with the Cheap Thrills. So I emailed Rusty and he responded with in a week and replaced the seeds with no problem


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2018)

Mr Blamo said:


> I had 100 percent strike rate on...
> Ghost og
> Cookie Wreck regs
> Cookie Wreck fems
> ...


I think hes got something going on at moment I emailed 2 days ago no reply...hes normally pretty quick


----------



## Dave455 (Dec 20, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> I think hes got something going on at moment I emailed 2 days ago no reply...hes normally pretty quick


Maybe the holidays !


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 20, 2018)

Dave455 said:


> Maybe the holidays !


This^ 100%.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2018)

Dave455 said:


> Maybe the holidays !


It's not xmas is it


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2018)

You yanks have a holiday even when u fart lol


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 20, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> You yanks have a holiday even when u fart lol


Every day is a holiday when you live in 'Murica.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 20, 2018)

ruby fruit said:


> You yanks have a holiday even when u fart lol


It's not Christmas but it's 'Merica






But I love Jefferies' take on us crazy Yanks.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 20, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Every day is a holiday when you live in 'Murica.


I need to get my arse over there then lol
I'll leave my farts behind


----------



## tman42 (Dec 20, 2018)

CVS Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 71, chopping day. Can't wait to smoke on this one.
Edit because i called this one the Pure ghost og but this is LVTK, sorry Ghost is up here next in a few minutes.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 20, 2018)

CVS Pure Ghost OG day 71, chop time.


----------



## BluffinCali (Dec 21, 2018)

Here is a little Daffie @6wk-ish we kept around for great medicinal relief. Shes still with a family member who had since crossed her with his 2 males, Sour Bubble and Green Ribbon bx2. I'll dig up some older CV gear, lots good phenos over the years.



Anyone know where there might be 91Skunk D, Purple Animal or TK x ECSD?


----------



## PungentPete (Dec 21, 2018)

Alberts are now into the netting and are doing good.. first scrog.. just winging it..
Fill the entire net before flipping? Or not?
Defoliate or not? Kinda fun manipulating growth.. i like it.. Peace


----------



## quiescent (Dec 21, 2018)

I'd get it within 80-90% full at the minimum. If you can get it to 90-100% you'll get more out of it but need more headroom. Not sure how much of a stretch to expect. I know a couple guys have finished grows here.

I'd defoliate in a few sessions. Before flower, at 3 weeks, 5 weeks and if you're going with a 11-12 weeker a tiny one at week 7.


----------



## PungentPete (Dec 21, 2018)

quiescent said:


> I'd get it within 80-90% full at the minimum. If you can get it to 90-100% you'll get more out of it but need more headroom. Not sure how much of a stretch to expect. I know a couple guys have finished grows here.
> 
> I'd defoliate in a few sessions. Before flower, at 3 weeks, 5 weeks and if you're going with a 11-12 weeker a tiny one at week 7.


Thank you for your response.. Much appreciated.. So much different info all over its hard to know what to do. Happy Holidays.. Peace


----------



## quiescent (Dec 21, 2018)

PungentPete said:


> Thank you for your response.. Much appreciated.. So much different info all over its hard to know what to do. Happy Holidays.. Peace


There's a lot of routes to take to good pot, that's just mine.

There's guys that don't take a leaf that the plant hasn't depleted and they're not doing it wrong.

You'll find your voice with some more experience.

Edit: make sure you've got a second net handy, once they start flopping over you're gonna be happy you're covered. I'd go for a bigger grid size than you currently have for the second net and just attach it to your tent poles.


----------



## PungentPete (Dec 21, 2018)

Learning through experience is always the best way to go.. But sharing one's experience with another sure helps along the way. Gives a good guideline to follow. Keeps the less experienced growers (like me) on the path to success ... Thanks


----------



## Psyphish (Dec 22, 2018)

main cola said:


> So rusty Replaced my cheap thrills with a new pack and even gave me some extra seeds. I was having problems with getting them going ,,so I emailed him and he said no problem and he sent them out really quick. Here’s some pics of Gorilla Wreck #4
> Just put into flower they both look the same..big fat indca leaves View attachment 4246524View attachment 4246525 And a some Tennessee Kush #2 finishing up. I reall like this strainView attachment 4246528View attachment 4246529


Careful with the Gorilla Wreck #4s, I've ran two different packs and all of them hermed on me.


----------



## growslut (Dec 22, 2018)

PungentPete said:


> View attachment 4253047 View attachment 4253046 View attachment 4253045 Alberts are now into the netting and are doing good.. first scrog.. just winging it..
> Fill the entire net before flipping? Or not?
> Defoliate or not? Kinda fun manipulating growth.. i like it.. Peace


Looks great!

Can I ask how your fans are used? Do you have 2 up top circling air but not hitting the plants. And it looks like the lower fan is blowing directly on the plants?

I'm asking b/c I've been having some hermy issues. My fan blows directly on the plants and been wondering if that's what is triggering it in my garden?


----------



## main cola (Dec 22, 2018)

Psyphish said:


> Careful with the Gorilla Wreck #4s, I've ran two different packs and all of them hermed on me.


Thank you. I’ve heard good and bad reports on them so I’m keeping a close eye on them. Did they herm late in flower or?


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 22, 2018)

PungentPete said:


> View attachment 4253047 View attachment 4253046 View attachment 4253045 Alberts are now into the netting and are doing good.. first scrog.. just winging it..
> Fill the entire net before flipping? Or not?
> Defoliate or not? Kinda fun manipulating growth.. i like it.. Peace


Whats the brown box thingy hanging at canopy level. Is it the pulse?


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 22, 2018)

smaller smart pots, fans blowing directly on plants along with exhaust pulling air out to scrubber, prolly too many plants under the light I got, not one herm or nanner from any CV gear. 
Just sayin, before I'd blame the seeds first, I'd overlook everything in your garden. I had to sit in my tent one night in dark a few yrs ago to find a light leak, pinhole that was just enough to produce one or two beans at the very lowers where the light was hitting. My theory is Ive noticed the smart pots the roots don't grow out of em anymore or mine don't. Have a great root ball, but in the old days, those roots would come out a lil of the smart pots and the lil nubs you could rub off or they'd dry up. Almost explode the pot, it seemed. jme and jmho.


----------



## PungentPete (Dec 22, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Whats the brown box thingy hanging at canopy level. Is it the pulse?


It is a remote temp/humidity monitor so I can follow heat and humidity from the house. Plants are in a separate building from the house. It has a red light on it so I just made a sleeve with a paper bag so the light doesn't show. So in essence it is the pulse of my tent.


----------



## PungentPete (Dec 22, 2018)

growslut said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Can I ask how your fans are used? Do you have 2 up top circling air but not hitting the plants. And it looks like the lower fan is blowing directly on the plants?
> 
> I'm asking b/c I've been having some hermy issues. My fan blows directly on the plants and been wondering if that's what is triggering it in my garden?


I have 2 large oscillating fans. One near the top of the tent on high blowing at an angle downward and another one on the floor on low blowing under the canopy.. And I have 4 clip on smaller fans attached to my lights all pointing directly at my plants.. Also my exhaust fan up near the top of the tent too. Often wondered if it was too much. Worked last grow so I repeated it again this time. Whether it is all needed or not I couldn't say but I am just doing what I did previously..


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 22, 2018)

PungentPete said:


> I have 2 large oscillating fans. One near the top of the tent on high blowing at an angle downward and another one on the floor on low blowing under the canopy.. And I have 4 clip on smaller fans attached to my lights all pointing directly at my plants.. Also my exhaust fan up near the top of the tent too.


I'll never think air movement, even heavy will cause herms. Seen too many gardens with fans everywhere, bigger intake and exhaust fans, clip on or free standing fans around the plants and run gear and never any herm probs.


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 22, 2018)

PungentPete said:


> It is a remote temp/humidity monitor so I can follow heat and humidity from the house. Plants are in a separate building from the house. It has a red light on it so I just made a sleeve with a paper bag so the light doesn't show.


What brand is it though?


----------



## PungentPete (Dec 22, 2018)

Here is the indoor unit...i got it off amazon.. works good for me..the tent temp and humidity are on the top.. house temp and humidity are on the bottom..


----------



## growslut (Dec 22, 2018)

PungentPete said:


> I have 2 large oscillating fans. One near the top of the tent on high blowing at an angle downward and another one on the floor on low blowing under the canopy.. And I have 4 clip on smaller fans attached to my lights all pointing directly at my plants.. Also my exhaust fan up near the top of the tent too. Often wondered if it was too much. Worked last grow so I repeated it again this time. Whether it is all needed or not I couldn't say but I am just doing what I did previously..


Too much is never enough, lol. I also tend to want big air flow. Looks like a great set up. 

Just to clarify, only the 4 clip fans are blowing directly on the plants?


----------



## PungentPete (Dec 22, 2018)

growslut said:


> Too much is never enough, lol. I also tend to want big air flow. Looks like a great set up.
> 
> Just to clarify, only the 4 clip fans are blowing directly on the plants?


Yes only the clip ons are pointed directly blowing down on the plants from 2 ft away clipped on the light frames . The one on the floor blows directly on the underside of the plants aimed more across the floor and at the pots than at the plants. They get alot of air from every direction.. They be dancing like a stripper looking for a tip.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 22, 2018)

CV ELL,AG 6 week update. Got every thing cleaned up to day and ready to fatten up. The ELL looks like it will be a good yield. I have 3 AG plants only 1 looks to be stacking nicely ( third picture).The other 2 are a little sparse however i figure they have another 4 weeks to go so maybe they will fill in. I will try to get some individual shots in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 22, 2018)

Sadly my best Ghost OG is herming hard while the other one with more stretch is looking good along with my 2 LVTK and Pure Animal. No big deal. Is what it is but it looked like a producer...

Trying to decide between getting more CV gear or buying some Rado beans. Thoughts?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 22, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Sadly my best Ghost OG is herming hard while the other one with more stretch is looking good along with my 2 LVTK and Pure Animal. No big deal. Is what it is but it looked like a producer...
> 
> Trying to decide between getting more CV gear or buying some Rado beans. Thoughts?


imo if rado goes back to the fat packs for the sundae driver drop you cant really go wrong.. The lemon tree drop I guess he was doing the 6 pack thing but before you were getting a minimum 11..


----------



## quiescent (Dec 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> imo if rado goes back to the fat packs for the sundae driver drop you cant really go wrong.. The lemon tree drop I guess he was doing the 6 pack thing but before you were getting a minimum 11..


I was kinda disappointed in the contents of my wedding pie packs. Every other grape pie cross I got 14 or 15, the wedding pie gave me 12 each. I am planning on making f2s and potentially outcrossing in the future so those 4 or 6 extra beans woulda been sweet.

I thought about buying 3 packs since I was really bummed out by missing it on Halloween. I was lucky enough to see someone say they posted the nonpayment orders and would've felt bad if I didn't use all 3 packs so I let someone else get 1. Wouldn't have been so empathetic if I had known there were only 12 per pack.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 22, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Sadly my best Ghost OG is herming hard while the other one with more stretch is looking good along with my 2 LVTK and Pure Animal. No big deal. Is what it is but it looked like a producer...
> 
> Trying to decide between getting more CV gear or buying some Rado beans. Thoughts?


You can get some great variety growing just cannaventure gear. I would totally understand if someone only grew Rusty's seeds as you can hit a lot of bases and not have too much similar parentage at any given harvest.

That being said I'm an adventurous individual and think variety is the spice of life.

I'm all about cannarado as well at the moment, haven't been disappointed with anything that I have personally grown from them that I can recall right now. If you're familiar with the parents and think you'd like what the genetic lottery will spit out at you, a wrong decision can't be made.

I think that lemon d or scampi has serious potential for what's available now. I'm excited about my grape pie and frozen margy crosses but they're not going to be like Rusty's gear, legitimately looking at 100+ phenos from those frozen margy crosses.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 23, 2018)

Thanks @blowincherrypie & @quiescent.

I got no complaints about my CV gear and everything has been going along really well, but I was thinking about trying some Rado gear. The Lemon Tree and forthcoming Sundae Driver stuff does look very promising.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 23, 2018)

CV 6 week and 1 day update. My best stacking ELL pops out close to a dozen little yellow nanners. Checked everything over and that was the only plant to have them. I do have a secret patented cure for little yellow dicks ( second picture).


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2018)

My ELL with a tiny Sundae Stallion peakin from the back


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 23, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My ELL with a tiny Sundae Stallion peakin from the back
> View attachment 4253933


How far into flower are you on the ELL @Tang? How was your stretch on the ELL?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> How far into flower are you on the ELL @Tang? How was your stretch on the ELL?


I think those are around wk 6 or so.

The stretch from seed was significant. 3x-5x
Clone runs have stretched at least 2x with topping but much easier to manage than from seed.

My LVTK is a slow vegger too. It picks up in bloom but it has noticeably less vigor than everything else (I assume from the inbreeding). I keep it around though because it has a decent high with great terps.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 23, 2018)

I have probaly 2 weeks between when I popped my LVTK (dubbed Destiny's Child) and my Mimosa. The Mimosa are _almost_ the same size now.
"Destiny's Child" better be a bad bitch haha


CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> CV 6 week and 1 day update. My best stacking ELL pops out close to a dozen little yellow nanners. Checked everything over and that was the only plant to have them. I do have a secret patented cure for little yellow dicks ( second picture).View attachment 4253926 View attachment 4253928


 we share the same secret patented cure. Last time I had to really use it was with the Jaws FPOG fems. It's VERY effective.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Dec 23, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I have probaly 2 weeks between when I popped my LVTK (dubbed Destiny's Child) and my Mimosa. The Mimosa are _almost_ the same size now.
> "Destiny's Child" better be a bad bitch haha
> we share the same secret patented cure. Last time I had to really use it was with the Jaws FPOG fems. It's VERY effective.


I feel ya Red. I have clones from F1s that are several yrs old and they have twice the vigor. I'd love to dedicate a light or two to just LVTK but I cant justify it with the slightly long finishing time and lagging veg. 

I will say I've been able to get away with lots of foliar feeds due to the seasonal change and that has sped things up significantly.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 23, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> No pic to show to back up the comment 'cause they're under hps now, but the arcata ghost at 5 weeks looks _exactly _like the bad batch of PRK sans color. Stringy branches of almost no buds. Should have scrapped it when it first crossed my mind, but I reckon I'll sample those 4 joints when it's done.





tman42 said:


> That's not good to hear as i was excited for the pack of Arcata Ghost that i have in waiting.





coppershot said:


> That's disappointing for 5 weeks. Doesn't even look like you could trim it to salvage a few joints, it would go straight into my hash pile. Sorry about your luck with CV gear.


Since I made the post, the Arcata Ghost has shifted gears - 1st to 5th - I'd say more than tripling itself bud-wise. From pitiful to most likely an almost average yielder when done. So...never mind.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 23, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> I have probaly 2 weeks between when I popped my LVTK (dubbed Destiny's Child) and my Mimosa. The Mimosa are _almost_ the same size now.
> "Destiny's Child" better be a bad bitch haha
> we share the same secret patented cure. Last time I had to really use it was with the Jaws FPOG fems. It's VERY effective.



I hate tossing herms if they are the seed plant. I always try to atleast run a clone before tossing it completely. Unless it's a bad herm. Like tons of nanners or balls. I have two Arcata Ghost fems I hope dont herm on me. I've seen a few reports. Is the Ghost OG from them the same cut in the cross as his Arcata Ghost. Is it Arcata Trainwreck × Ghost OG to make Arcata Ghost?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 23, 2018)

For some reason my lemon crashes didn't like something I did but the 2 hurkles are looking good and both have fat little indica leaves so hopefully they're urkle leaners.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 23, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I hate tossing herms if they are the seed plant. I always try to atleast run a clone before tossing it completely. Unless it's a bad herm. Like tons of nanners or balls. I have two Arcata Ghost fems I hope dont herm on me. I've seen a few reports. Is the Ghost OG from them the same cut in the cross as his Arcata Ghost. Is it Arcata Trainwreck × Ghost OG to make Arcata Ghost?


Yea, I'd assume he's using the ghost as the pollen donor there. It's the better choice for stability imo. 

He also probably used the chem 91 in the Arcata skunk. I guess it's the lesser of 2 evils lol.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 23, 2018)

he reversed the ghost to hit the arcata. The 91 skunk is the mom and the arcata is the pollen donor on that one. That's also what he did to the lemon crashers I think also. Cookie Wreck reversed is the pollen donor and Larry OG is the mom


----------



## growslut (Dec 23, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> CV 6 week and 1 day update. My best stacking ELL pops out close to a dozen little yellow nanners. Checked everything over and that was the only plant to have them. I do have a secret patented cure for little yellow dicks ( second picture).View attachment 4253926 View attachment 4253928


That's hardcore

I pulled the balls off my hermie and put it outside because I really want to sample what the weed is like, and I hate to waste the 2 months growing time this far. Hope it doesn't seed the outdoor stuff.

Did you do anything with those early flowers? I've heard early buds can provide an interesting heady buzz.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 23, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> he reversed the ghost to hit the arcata. The 91 skunk is the mom and the arcata is the pollen donor on that one. That's also what he did to the lemon crashers I think also. Cookie Wreck reversed is the pollen donor and Larry OG is the mom


Surprised me he went with the trainwreck just because that's another reversal/pollination to engineer. I guess that's what I'd prefer the parentage to be. I haven't grown a reversed trainwreck that I know of yet, plenty of crosses as the mom though.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> For some reason my lemon crashes didn't like something I did but the 2 hurkles are looking good and both have fat little indica leaves so hopefully they're urkle leaners.
> View attachment 4254143


Same with my two Arcata Ghost. They got droopy and looked like they were starving for nutrients. But they are getting plenty of M.C. and calmag.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Same with my two Arcata Ghost. They got droopy and looked like they were starving for nutrients. But they are getting plenty of M.C. and calmag.


Yep, one minute everything was cool then noticed they slowed down and then stunted looking. Not sure since nutes should be correct and ph too. Maybe they want higher than the 300ppm range Im feeding them but I typically never need to go that high for seedlings. I did bump up calmag to about 7.5 ml a gal.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 24, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yep, one minute everything was cool then noticed they slowed down and then stunted looking. Not sure since nutes should be correct and ph too. Maybe they want higher than the 300ppm range Im feeding them but I typically never need to go that high for seedlings. I did bump up calmag to about 7.5 ml a gal.


My A.G. are on like 5th or 6th node. Mixing by the half gallon. Bc I have at my pad. Bc of winter. I have two cuts from shoreline that i tried root and couldn't get em too bc of the cold. So i took new cuts and did here. And so far say 13 not a single root. I have them with the arcata ghosts. But anyway mix by the half gallon I'm at 2.75 grams strength per gallon but using half that for a half gallon. And 2.5mL of calmag per gallon put in 1.25mL for half gal. And they look like I've not feed them once now. Went way south for no reason. Other than they just dont like megacrop can be the only thing I can think off.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 24, 2018)

Arcata Ghost 

Back one in both pics. The burnt leaf is from the light I had hanging. Not nutrient burn. But they started getting really pale at qtr strength nutes. So I upped it 3/4 of gram on their next watering. Hoping when they dry out and get another feeding it will help them. Bc they are pitiful looking.


----------



## Jimmyclone42 (Dec 24, 2018)

I recieved no freebies in my 3 packs i ordered.. emailed and got a response that "i always put freebies in one of the containers ".. Ok then...I let it go.. Then i go to germ up some beans and only 2 of the 5 ghosts i got went.. decided to send another email with pics.. the 3 that didnt go all sprouted tails and came up but when the shell opened ..
 
All 3 looked like this and didnt progress at all.. after giving them a week and a bit to try and figure themselves out they look like this..
 
Emailed twice to 2 different emails and no reply.. I think that will be the end of cannaventure for me.. Too bad as i wanted to try other gear.. All my alberts came up fine, but if rusty isn't willing to even respond that will be it.. its been almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 24, 2018)

mix looks a lil rough to me, but just my opinion. Those seedlings look like they aren't getting enough light and to me your mix looks too wet. Good luck with it though, Im no pro


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 24, 2018)

growslut said:


> That's hardcore
> 
> I pulled the balls off my hermie and put it outside because I really want to sample what the weed is like, and I hate to waste the 2 months growing time this far. Hope it doesn't seed the outdoor stuff.
> 
> Did you do anything with those early flowers? I've heard early buds can provide an interesting heady buzz.


No just chucked them in the trash. I to afraid of it being to racy paranoia type buzz. If i am wrong about that hopefully someone can chime in but that is what i thought to be correct.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 24, 2018)

Jimmyclone42 said:


> I recieved no freebies in my 3 packs i ordered.. emailed and got a response that "i always put freebies in one of the containers ".. Ok then...I let it go.. Then i go to germ up some beans and only 2 of the 5 ghosts i got went.. decided to send another email with pics.. the 3 that didnt go all sprouted tails and came up but when the shell opened ..
> View attachment 4254282
> All 3 looked like this and didnt progress at all.. after giving them a week and a bit to try and figure themselves out they look like this..
> View attachment 4254283
> Emailed twice to 2 different emails and no reply.. I think that will be the end of cannaventure for me.. Too bad as i wanted to try other gear.. All my alberts came up fine, but if rusty isn't willing to even respond that will be it.. its been almost 2 weeks.


Kind of looks like dampening off to me but just guessing. I don't blame you for being pissed i hate poor communication if i am doing business with a company..Another breeder to consider is Useful seeds. He is constantly available on the useful thread and the genetics look good.


----------



## Jimmyclone42 (Dec 24, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> mix looks a lil rough to me, but just my opinion. Those seedlings look like they aren't getting enough light and to me your mix looks too wet. Good luck with it though, Im no pro


That is promix.. Very proven medium. 
Its in a tent with 600w of cobs..
And its not wet at all.. just damp..
I germed up 24 beans on the same day and the only loss was the 3 ghosts.. This isnt my first rodeo bud.


----------



## Jimmyclone42 (Dec 24, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Kind of looks like dampening off to me but just guessing. I don't blame you for being pissed i hate poor communication if i am doing business with a company..Another breeder to consider is Useful seeds. He is constantly available on the useful thread and the genetics look good.


Thanks for the recommendation bud.. always looking for new genetics and quality breeders.. i will check them out for sure.. 
Ya this was really strange, beans cracked, opened up, stood up and then just stopped..
Definitely new to me..


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 24, 2018)

lol, just an observation. I use it too and mine stays a lil more drier than yours looks and I have no probs either, but again, can't really tell from pics. I guess you are the one of maybe two people I've heard of that he hasn't taken care of or replaced. Good luck with the other 24.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 24, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Same with my two Arcata Ghost. They got droopy and looked like they were starving for nutrients. But they are getting plenty of M.C. and calmag.


Got a couple Cookie Wreck fems that have been less than vigorous although one is recovering nicely in early flower. The other is looking N and Iron deficiencies still more yellow than green. 
Riding along are a couple Albert Super Tramp, small but growing and throwing pistils! Look like they will be short and strong. 2 weeks.
Just up and looking good in Solos are 4 LA Affie fems.


----------



## growslut (Dec 24, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Kind of looks like dampening off to me but just guessing. I don't blame you for being pissed i hate poor communication if i am doing business with a company..Another breeder to consider is Useful seeds. He is constantly available on the useful thread and the genetics look good.


Yup, 100% damping off. It is caused by the medium being too moist. You still might be able to save them if you spray the stems with some Chammomile Tea (after it has cooled off).

From my experience, CVS seems to have more issues with damping off than other breeders. And root issues.

Maybe its just my philosophy, but if the seeds germinate, from then on its up to the grower to provide the right environment. The damping off is caused by the environment, but the tendency to damp off is in the genetics of CVS. Nature and Nurture.

But from your earlier response to folks trying to help, you probably don't want to hear it just like WW when he posts problems in the garden. And WW, that def looks like your AG are having root problems. If it were me, I'd hit it with some Garden Friendly Fungicide. But its you, and you probably are doing everything right and don't need any advice or suggestions.


----------



## Jimmyclone42 (Dec 24, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> lol, just an observation. I use it too and mine stays a lil more drier than yours looks and I have no probs either, but again, can't really tell from pics. I guess you are the one of maybe two people I've heard of that he hasn't taken care of or replaced. Good luck with the other 24.


I always rinse the promix that i use for seedings first then let it dry out on a cookie sheet. I then put it in solo cups with holes poked in it all around and the medium is not soaked just top sprayed with a mister. It actually is pretty dry at the bottom. I have never seen a seed just stop like that before and ive germed probably 500 beans over the years of pheno hunting. Ive had beans not crack at all, and ive had sick looking babies but never a dead stop like that.. strange.. I hear that Rusty is a stand up guy so i don't know what the deal is.. Ether way tons of breeders, tons of beans..
Cheers and Merry Christmas out their


----------



## growslut (Dec 24, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> No just chucked them in the trash. I to afraid of it being to racy paranoia type buzz. If i am wrong about that hopefully someone can chime in but that is what i thought to be correct.


I think you are right about the racy part, not sure about the paranoia?

A grower called in during the Bodhi podcast and said that he had to chop way early. He decided to try the early bud and said it was really good. Bodhi chimed in and agreed that the early bud can be super racy. Since the early chop, I was just asking if you tried it out.
Guess I could always chop a branch early to get some first hand experience


----------



## growslut (Dec 24, 2018)

Jimmyclone42 said:


> I always rinse the promix that i use for seedings first then let it dry out on a cookie sheet. I then put it in solo cups with holes poked in it all around and the medium is not soaked just top sprayed with a mister. It actually is pretty dry at the bottom. I have never seen a seed just stop like that before and ive germed probably 500 beans over the years of pheno hunting. Ive had beans not crack at all, and ive had sick looking babies but never a dead stop like that.. strange.. I hear that Rusty is a stand up guy so i don't know what the deal is.. Ether way tons of breeders, tons of beans..
> Cheers and Merry Christmas out their


Sounds like you are providing a healthy environment. Sorry to hear about the issues.

My only thoughts are the Chamomile might help the already growing ones, and before planting, once I started soaking the seeds in some hydrogen peroxide before planting, the damping off issues in my tents have literally disappeared.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 24, 2018)

growslut said:


> I think you are right about the racy part, not sure about the paranoia?
> 
> A grower called in during the Bodhi podcast and said that he had to chop way early. He decided to try the early bud and said it was really good. Bodhi chimed in and agreed that the early bud can be super racy. So I was just asking.
> Guess I could always chop a branch early to get some first hand experience


people with any anxiety issues or just wound tight, racy almost always means slight paranoia, hence the reason many with those issues don't like racy sats or sat dom hybrids. Nothing like smoking some, sweat break out on your brow, heart start pumpin and you ain't sure if you havin a spell or its the weed. 15-30 mins later, you realize its the weed, lol. Smoked some KrushChunk, homeade, one time, that Krush is a clone only from Canada thats description is an afghan sativa. When you smoke it, you can sure tell. Had to talk myself twice out of goin down to the urgent care or ER when I first started smokin it. After figuring out it was the herb, I kept trying to find that edge, lol, it got good to me, but not that first couple of times. I do have anxiety issues, hence my love for indicas or indica dom hybrids, only a few sat hybrids are clean enough buzz so to speak, not to bother me. jme


----------



## hillbill (Dec 24, 2018)

Having weak root development here on Cookie Wreck and not great with Albert early but may be improving.


----------



## growslut (Dec 24, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> people with any anxiety issues or just wound tight, racy almost always means slight paranoia, hence the reason many with those issues don't like racy sats or sat dom hybrids. Nothing like smoking some, sweat break out on your brow, heart start pumpin and you ain't sure if you havin a spell or its the weed. 15-30 mins later, you realize its the weed, lol. Smoked some KrushChunk, homeade, one time, that Krush is a clone only from Canada thats description is an afghan sativa. When you smoke it, you can sure tell. Had to talk myself twice out of goin down to the urgent care or ER when I first started smokin it. After figuring out it was the herb, I kept trying to find that edge, lol, it got good to me, but not that first couple of times. I do have anxiety issues, hence my love for indicas or indica dom hybrids, only a few sat hybrids are clean enough buzz so to speak, not to bother me. jme


I hear what you mean and I also prefer the heavier indica high.

I guess every time I've smoked weed that made me paranoid it was always racy, but I have also smoked plenty of racy stuff without the paranoid side effects.

But yeah, there is some weed that I don't enjoy. A few years ago, my local dispensary got a new strain in and asked if he could name it after my band (Bankrupt Slut). I was super excited until I got home and smoked some bowls with the girlfriend. The weed looked great, smelled great, but both of us felt like tearing our skin off after smoking it. Made us both super uncomfortable. We told the dispensary thanks but no thanks on naming the weed after the band


----------



## hillbill (Dec 24, 2018)

I seem to prefer more Indica more of the time as I get a little older but do have some Sleeskunk F2s in early flower and just up potted 5 PeakC99 in veg!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 24, 2018)

Dampening off is grower error. The two hurkle I had that died on me were my fault. I thought at first it was old seeds but the other two are doing great now so I jyst had them too moist. Same with many other growers it sounds, lol


----------



## Jimmyclone42 (Dec 24, 2018)

growslut said:


> Sounds like you are providing a healthy environment. Sorry to hear about the issues.
> 
> My only thoughts are the Chamomile might help the already growing ones, and before planting, once I started soaking the seeds in some hydrogen peroxide before planting, the damping off issues in my tents have literally disappeared.


The 2 that made it are doing great. Same with the 6 alberts and the 6 lvtk.. just those 3 ghosts that were a problem.. all had same medium and same amount of water sprayed... Ive been using the same technique for quite a while now.. cant even remember the last time one disnt go..
How much hydrogen peroxide are u mixing with how much water?


----------



## growslut (Dec 25, 2018)

Jimmyclone42 said:


> The 2 that made it are doing great. Same with the 6 alberts and the 6 lvtk.. just those 3 ghosts that were a problem.. all had same medium and same amount of water sprayed... Ive been using the same technique for quite a while now.. cant even remember the last time one disnt go..
> How much hydrogen peroxide are u mixing with how much water?


Its like when there is a flu break out and it most people are fine, but kills the young and elderly with compromised immune systems. The disease grabs onto and kills the vulnerable ones.

I think the hydrogen peroxide measurements I started with was 1 teaspoon/20 Oz of water, but now I just dump a glob of hydrogen peroxide into a few cups of water. Its a stronger mix without measuring.

Have you tried the Chamomile? I've saved worse looking seedlings than you posted using it. Also, I know you mentioned you have been spraying the seedling medium, and is it drying all the way out in between? If it stays damp it is encouraging the damping off pathogen. I generally don't water seedlings until they dry all the way out again--a few days apart. 

Happy Growing and Happy Xmas!!


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Dampening off is grower error. The two hurkle I had that died on me were my fault. I thought at first it was old seeds but the other two are doing great now so I jyst had them too moist. Same with many other growers it sounds, lol


Thats the beauty of coco. It holds a good amount of air no matter how much it gets watered. Doesnt let anaerobic bacteria to take foot. LOL ask @CAPT CHESAPEAKE I converted him to watering coco daily from seedlings and hes a believer. It seems counter intuitive but thats why I dont mess with other growing media for now.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 25, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Thats the beauty of coco. It holds a good amount of air no matter how much it gets watered. Doesnt let anaerobic bacteria to take foot. LOL ask @CAPT CHESAPEAKE I converted him to watering coco daily from seedlings and hes a believer. It seems counter intuitive but thats why I dont mess with other growing media for now.


why I learned the hardway that most plants won't mind your pro mix being a lil dry much more than being a lil too wet. Once you play a lil with promix, its not coco, but you can use it almost like a hydro medium. I love coco, but I can afford promix, lol. Thats why I don't do the soak till runoff on feeding with promix, i basically give em two to three cups of juice, see how much they eat in a day and go from there. If they are super dry, etc, I'll feed a cup more next feeding. When diff strains, some eat more than others, etc, but they all get fed the same thing, maybe different appetites. Truth is, whenI plant a seedling in promix once I got it goin in the plug, first week or so I use a shot glass and just water the center of container where seedling is ,until it takes off. Usually a lite clonex watermix, but only the shot glass and Im gettin seeds up better than I used too. Once they take off a bit, I got to regular feeding, etc. jme. But I'd use coco or even hydroton if I had to, cut my teeth on rockwool and hydroton in the beginning, but alas, promix is more to my budget.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 25, 2018)

I use peat based organics and have found salt build occurred when I did not water through to drain. Now I make sure I have excess at least most of the time. Also water by weight here which helps a hyper vigilant grower not to overwater.


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 25, 2018)

40% off entire order at cannaventure guys! Merry christmas to you all.


----------



## Dave455 (Dec 25, 2018)

Jimmyclone42 said:


> That is promix.. Very proven medium.
> Its in a tent with 600w of cobs..
> And its not wet at all.. just damp..
> I germed up 24 beans on the same day and the only loss was the 3 ghosts.. This isnt my first rodeo bud.


Promix is peat based, I believe. Go with coco/perlite


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 25, 2018)

My word these Arcata Ghosts are just retardedly picky. I mean almost to the point to where they are about to get the black bag treatment. They both have mg def. So I'm guessing bc I havent phed water or a feed in several months. The ph is way off. Bc they are getting both cal and mg. And they arent up taking it bc of ph being off. The one cali mago mass is doing it too. I dont even have a ph pen anymore.

Look at these bitches. The one C.M.M. is really bad.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 25, 2018)

Lvtk day 26 12/12 #2.

Got a nice variety of smells plant to plant. From insanely sweet, to floor cleaner, to skunky lemon.

This one smells like lemony cake. #2, if it keeps up resin production like it is that would be great.


----------



## sharptater (Dec 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> My word these Arcata Ghosts are just retardedly picky. I mean almost to the point to where they are about to get the black bag treatment. They both have mg def. So I'm guessing bc I havent phed water or a feed in several months. The ph is way off. Bc they are getting both cal and mg. And they arent up taking it bc of ph being off. The one cali mago mass is doing it too. I dont even have a ph pen anymore.
> 
> Look at these bitches. The one C.M.M. is really bad.
> View attachment 4254945 View attachment 4254946 View attachment 4254947


Repotting might help. Look big for solos.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 25, 2018)

sharptater said:


> Repotting might help. Look big for solos.


I grow em in solos for months. These dont even have roots coming out of the bottom of the cups yet. I'm pretty sure ph is off. And they arent up taking any of the calmag. So they got Mag def pretty bad. Ph is prob a whole point out.


----------



## brickburg (Dec 25, 2018)

Haven’t seen too many pics of the pure affie, if you got some please share


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 25, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> Thats the beauty of coco. It holds a good amount of air no matter how much it gets watered. Doesnt let anaerobic bacteria to take foot. LOL ask @CAPT CHESAPEAKE I converted him to watering coco daily from seedlings and hes a believer. It seems counter intuitive but thats why I dont mess with other growing media for now.


I'm in coco but I've noticed some plants like watering everyday as seedlings some don't. Did nothing different with Hurkle and lemon crashes and was watering daily till run off. Lemons did well but then got sad, I had to let them dry out for a couple days and then do every other day waterings. 

The hurkles are a week younger than the lemon crash but are looking further along honestly. I think the lemon prefer the coco to be a bit drier in between watering/feedings. 
 
LVTK doing her thing as well


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I grow em in solos for months. These dont even have roots coming out of the bottom of the cups yet. I'm pretty sure ph is off. And they arent up taking any of the calmag. So they got Mag def pretty bad. Ph is prob a whole point out.


What is the best PH range for calcium and magnesium uptake?


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 25, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> What is the best PH range for calcium and magnesium uptake?


6.15-6.25 for soil.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 25, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> What is the best PH range for calcium and magnesium uptake?


Cal mag are a little higher on the scale I believe, at 6.2 - 6.5 range.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Cal mag are a little higher on the scale I believe, at 6.2 - 6.5 range.


I have been mixing 5.9- 6.0 usually. I run in coco and perlite. Maybe i should bump my PH up a little.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 25, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I have been mixing 5.9- 6.0 usually. I run in coco and perlite. Maybe i should bump my PH up a little.


I typically mix to 5.8 range but it usually drifts upwards a little to the higher range. If you're having cal mag issues then maybe letting it start a little higher will help.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 25, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I have been mixing 5.9- 6.0 usually. I run in coco and perlite. Maybe i should bump my PH up a little.


I've had good results running Coco a bit higher, like in the 6.2-6.3 range. I think it was in the Mega Crop thread in the advertisers forum, there was a good discussion about running Coco pH higher than conventional hydro range...worth a read if you feel like finding it, I think it would be within the last 15 or so pages of the thread.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 25, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've had good results running Coco a bit higher, like in the 6.2-6.3 range. I think it was in the Mega Crop thread in the advertisers forum, there was a good discussion about running Coco pH higher than conventional hydro range...worth a read if you feel like finding it, I think it would be within the last 15 or so pages of the thread.


That would make sense. I've had ph issues a few times here in the last year or so and perhaps I was just too low on those runs? I have been doing 6.0ish range here in the last few feedings.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I typically mix to 5.8 range but it usually drifts upwards a little to the higher range. If you're having cal mag issues then maybe letting it start a little higher will help.


I am drain to waste . I don't have serious issues just seems like i am on the edge a lot . Seems like a lot of my mixing comes up around 6.2- 6.3 and usually wind up knocking it down to 5.9 - 6.0.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 25, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I've had good results running Coco a bit higher, like in the 6.2-6.3 range. I think it was in the Mega Crop thread in the advertisers forum, there was a good discussion about running Coco pH higher than conventional hydro range...worth a read if you feel like finding it, I think it would be within the last 15 or so pages of the thread.


Thanks @joe i will check that out


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 25, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That would make sense. I've had ph issues a few times here in the last year or so and perhaps I was just too low on those runs? I have been doing 6.0ish range here in the last few feedings.


I'm wondering if it doesn't come down to specific nutrients lines regarding pH and uptake. I've been using Mega Crop and having good results at the low-mid 6 range, but MC has chelating agents in it that make nutrients available over a wider pH range, at least that's my understanding, so I wonder if that's all there is to it.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 26, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Lvtk day 26 12/12 #2.
> 
> Got a nice variety of smells plant to plant. From insanely sweet, to floor cleaner, to skunky lemon.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what mine smelled like in flower. Looking good!


----------



## Med68w (Dec 26, 2018)

Cookie Wreck on the right and Lupine Lime on the left. This was taken a few weeks before harvesting the Cookie Wrecks, and the Lupine Lime was harvested a couple weeks later. A couple weeks into the cure and it’s already some really great smoke.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 26, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> What is the best PH range for calcium and magnesium uptake?


@thenotsoesoteric is right that's what i meant. 
When I was using a ph pen I was ph-ing between 6.25-6.45 bc the soil usually drifts up some. And lays around 6.50-6.75 in my soil mixture. 

This chart shows you for soil only. Best ph ranges for each of the nutrients listed.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 26, 2018)

Well they got a stronger feeding of both megacrop snd calmag. They def look better today after 6 hours of light off. Still a little light. Guess I'm gonna have to buy another ph pen. Idek where mine is at now. But the good thing is these are getting topped and first 2 nodes will b removed anyway for lollipopping. So doesnt matter if the fans are camo lol. But this morning at lights on. One of them has a really strong nose. I can smell it just when I open it up and look at it. Not sure which it is. But damn its reekn.

Also possible not only ph outta whack. But the light I built and hung maybe too much for them. Bc that's when everything started. But they got a few days to straighten up. Or they will get tossed. I dont have time for all this ph-ing n shit. Lol


----------



## growslut (Dec 26, 2018)

I used to ph between 6.0-6.5 in soil, but my plants seem much happier once I bumped it up between 6.5 and 7.0.

Still ph the nutrient mix (think that's a must) but stopped ph'ing the filtered tap water last year. The tap water can fluctuate between 6.6-7.4 but the plants don't seem to mind it at all. I even recently read on IG where someone said their plants are loving 8+ph.

Looking at the nutrient guide above, and others, it seems the most nutrients are available around 7.0. Wonder why that's not more of a standard for growing?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> @thenotsoesoteric is right that's what i meant.
> When I was using a ph pen I was ph-ing between 6.25-6.45 bc the soil usually drifts up some. And lays around 6.50-6.75 in my soil mixture.
> 
> This chart shows you for soil only. Best ph ranges for each of the nutrients listed.
> ...


Yes that is the one i was looking for. How does the hydro ph number compare to the soil chart that you posted. My AG girl are finally starting to fill in nice at 6.5 weeks. Your look a little more happy. Probably getting ready to take off.


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well they got a stronger feeding of both megacrop snd calmag. They def look better today after 6 hours of light off. Still a little light. Guess I'm gonna have to buy another ph pen. Idek where mine is at now. But the good thing is these are getting topped and first 2 nodes will b removed anyway for lollipopping. So doesnt matter if the fans are camo lol. But this morning at lights on. One of them has a really strong nose. I can smell it just when I open it up and look at it. Not sure which it is. But damn its reekn.
> 
> Also possible not only ph outta whack. But the light I built and hung maybe too much for them. Bc that's when everything started. But they got a few days to straighten up. Or they will get tossed. I dont have time for all this ph-ing n shit. Lol
> View attachment 4255138 View attachment 4255139 View attachment 4255140


I have these in case one day my ph pen breaks on me...


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 26, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I have these in case one day my ph pen breaks on me...
> View attachment 4255196


Im not colorblind, lol and I use the ph juice and I'd never run my nutes that ph at 7 with that bluegreen shade, lol. Try it and see, lol. You really have to watch what you see on IG, I see somone today putting ice like a top dressing on their almost finished plant, Im sure that's a new idea someone come up with that looks a lot better on paper that in actual reality. Oh yea, it must be to stimulate a frost situation, lmfao! One of those theory things, lol. IMHO if you are getting better looking plants running your ph at 7, there is something in the medium you use causing this, but jmho


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 26, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> I have these in case one day my ph pen breaks on me...
> View attachment 4255196


I have one of those too. But I'm red green color blind. I have a hard time distinguishing between reds n greens. It makes it hard to see the different levels of green. So I dont use it.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 26, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> I'm wondering if it doesn't come down to specific nutrients lines regarding pH and uptake. I've been using Mega Crop and having good results at the low-mid 6 range, but MC has chelating agents in it that make nutrients available over a wider pH range, at least that's my understanding, so I wonder if that's all there is to it.


I barely have to adjust the ph using megacrop, why I like it so much. I even add a half capful of FishShit and URB and alternate with capful of liquid karma, and it still stays really close to 5.5 to 6. In flower I add the RIU homeade calmag/budcandy recipe and even then, if I have to use any ph down at all, its like drops, lol, no shit. its that close.


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I have one of those too. But I'm red green color blind. I have a hard time distinguishing between reds n greens. It makes it hard to see the different levels of green. So I dont use it.


I was like I hope hes not color blind too in my mind lol. Yeah then a pen or something is a must.


----------



## RoDDin (Dec 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> @thenotsoesoteric is right that's what i meant.
> When I was using a ph pen I was ph-ing between 6.25-6.45 bc the soil usually drifts up some. And lays around 6.50-6.75 in my soil mixture.
> 
> This chart shows you for soil only. Best ph ranges for each of the nutrients listed.
> ...


oh man, i must be blazed out. actually tried to click on the big 'X' on the picture to see if it'll minimize the picture. >.<


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Im not colorblind, lol and I use the ph juice and I'd never run my nutes that ph at 7 with that bluegreen shade, lol. Try it and see, lol. You really have to watch what you see on IG, I see somone today putting ice like a top dressing on their almost finished plant, Im sure that's a new idea someone come up with that looks a lot better on paper that in actual reality. Oh yea, it must be to stimulate a frost situation, lmfao! One of those theory things, lol. IMHO if you are getting better looking plants running your ph at 7, there is something in the medium you use causing this, but jmho


They put ice on the top dressing then water. To make the water super cold. During flush. To fade plants. On plants that dont fade on their own. Ice bath them and itll turn. It doesn't help anything but bag appeal. And that's not off of IG. It's from a legit horticulturist from a big university. It's not intended for herb per say. I think these are based off of carrots, cabbage, squash, and green beans. They are just close representation to get you started.

I havent had to ph either, using M.C. That's why I dont have a ph pen now. Lol. But these arcata ghost and Cali mango mass must be super ph unfriendly.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 26, 2018)

RoDDin said:


> oh man, i must be blazed out. actually tried to click on the big 'X' on the picture to see if it'll minimize the picture. >.<


Lmfao..... whatcha smokin on. I need some of that.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> Im not colorblind, lol and I use the ph juice and I'd never run my nutes that ph at 7 with that bluegreen shade, lol. Try it and see, lol. You really have to watch what you see on IG, I see somone today putting ice like a top dressing on their almost finished plant, Im sure that's a new idea someone come up with that looks a lot better on paper that in actual reality. Oh yea, it must be to stimulate a frost situation, lmfao! One of those theory things, lol. IMHO if you are getting better looking plants running your ph at 7, there is something in the medium you use causing this, but jmho


I've heard of people pouring ice water in the for zone to enhance purps. Sounds like voodoo, I know.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I barely have to adjust the ph using megacrop, why I like it so much. I even add a half capful of FishShit and URB and alternate with capful of liquid karma, and it still stays really close to 5.5 to 6. In flower I add the RIU homeade calmag/budcandy recipe and even then, if I have to use any ph down at all, its like drops, lol, no shit. its that close.


You got a link to the recipe?


----------



## macsnax (Dec 26, 2018)

As far as ph I usually run 6.3 to 6.7 in soil, once in every 3 or so feedings I might drop closer to 6. Between that and regular waterings that aren't ph'ed, I feel it ensures every element is getting a chance to be taken by the plant. I rarely have a deficiency, and if I do it's my own fault for not paying attention close enough.


----------



## coppershot (Dec 26, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I havent had to ph either, using M.C.


Have you tried any of the other products offered by MC? I run ROLS but with kids and work I find that it actually is a bit too time consuming right now. I would like something that is a bit easier and when I am out of town for work then wife can do it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 26, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Have you tried any of the other products offered by MC? I run ROLS but with kids and work I find that it actually is a bit too time consuming right now. I would like something that is a bit easier and when I am out of town for work then wife can do it.


Pure blend pro used to be certified organic, not sure if it still is but for soil it should be. Its a one part grow and bloom. More pricey than MC but its on the organic tip and works good.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 26, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Have you tried any of the other products offered by MC? I run ROLS but with kids and work I find that it actually is a bit too time consuming right now. I would like something that is a bit easier and when I am out of town for work then wife can do it.


The only thing I use from them is their Megacrop and bud explosion. They sponsor me. They send me both MC and B.E. But I havent used any of their other products.


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 26, 2018)

coppershot said:


> Have you tried any of the other products offered by MC? I run ROLS but with kids and work I find that it actually is a bit too time consuming right now. I would like something that is a bit easier and when I am out of town for work then wife can do it.


I just started to use sweet candy. I immediately noticed my smells from my mimosa are weird now. It used to smell like grapefruit and oranges but now its smell I cant distinguish. No smells from my lvtk yet. That or maybe the mimosa was too loud and the smell was masked or something. Ill give this sweet candy another week and ill stop it if the smell dont come back. I liked it for the sulfur boost and what not.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 26, 2018)

macsnax said:


> You got a link to the recipe?


I don't use the agave, but I would, if I remembered to buy some when at store, I just use the epsom salts and blackstrap.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/make-your-own-sweet-for-less-than-1-dollar-a-gallon.710008/page-3


----------



## macsnax (Dec 26, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I don't use the agave, but I would, if I remembered to buy some when at store, I just use the epsom salts and blackstrap.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/make-your-own-sweet-for-less-than-1-dollar-a-gallon.710008/page-3


Thanks, ok gonna check that out.


----------



## RoDDin (Dec 27, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lmfao..... whatcha smokin on. I need some of that.


Just had some RD's GTH. LoL


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 27, 2018)

Affie outdoor


----------



## dstroy (Dec 27, 2018)

6 lvtk week 4


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 27, 2018)

dstroy said:


> 6 lvtk week 4
> 
> View attachment 4255866 View attachment 4255867


Lol wheres the tape hahahaha.


----------



## quiescent (Dec 27, 2018)

That's awesome. You're gonna have a story to tell after this run lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 27, 2018)

dstroy said:


> 6 lvtk week 4
> 
> View attachment 4255866 View attachment 4255867


Damn son, beast mode. Hang in there, some them phenos are worth the battle.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 28, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lol wheres the tape hahahaha.


We’re way past the tape, I supercropped every day for two weeks and still ended up closer to the lights than I like. One plant of this would be great for me in my lil 4x4.



quiescent said:


> That's awesome. You're gonna have a story to tell after this run lol.


Thanks man. It’s been a lot of fun so far, I got lucky with what I got. I’m thankful for what was in that pack so far, we’ll see what it smokes like.



thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn son, beast mode. Hang in there, some them phenos are worth the battle.
> View attachment 4255960


I think they’re slowing that stretch down finally. The back two were the ones I thought weren’t gonna stretch. I was wrong hahahahaha


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 28, 2018)

dstroy said:


> 6 lvtk week 4
> 
> View attachment 4255866 View attachment 4255867


Yep that's the height i was expecting. Looks like your good to go now. That's what you call using maximum space.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi i am Miss Arcata Ghost. My measurements are D 57 flower. YABA DABA DOO!!! PS: The ugly redhead on the left is ELL


----------



## dstroy (Dec 28, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hi i am Miss Arcata Ghost. My measurements are D 57 flower. YABA DABA DOO!!! PS: The ugly redhead on the left is ELLView attachment 4256283


It’s beautiful.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 28, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Yep that's the height i was expecting. Looks like your good to go now. That's what you call using maximum space.


Thanks, theyre keepin me on my toes. Got about 70ft of soft garden ties in there holding branches down.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 28, 2018)

dstroy said:


> Thanks, theyre keepin me on my toes. Got about 70ft of soft garden ties in there holding branches down.


That super cropping is labor intensive . Although if there were a way to automate it i am sure you could figure it out. Is the tent getting stinky yet?


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 28, 2018)

Beautiful AG Capt.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 28, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> Beautiful AG Capt.


Thanks @joe. The other 2 pheno's i have are quite different. I will try to get some 7 week shots from them this weekend.


----------



## main cola (Dec 28, 2018)

So far so good with the two Gorilla Wreck #4 that I have going. No sign of herms And this is my keeper of the lvtk She wasn’t the Frostiest one I had but don’t let that fool you because she is such a better smoke then the other one I had


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 28, 2018)

main cola said:


> So far so good with the two Gorilla Wreck #4 that I have going. No sign of hermsView attachment 4256328 And this is my keeper of the lvtk She wasn’t the Frostiest one I had but don’t let that fool you because she is such a better smoke then the other one I hadView attachment 4256329


Happy looking girls there.


----------



## main cola (Dec 28, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Happy looking girls there.


Thank you. The only problem i had with the lvtk was some light burn on some of the top buds. I had the hps to close


----------



## macsnax (Dec 28, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hi i am Miss Arcata Ghost. My measurements are D 57 flower. YABA DABA DOO!!! PS: The ugly redhead on the left is ELLView attachment 4256283


That looks potent!


----------



## macsnax (Dec 28, 2018)

main cola said:


> So far so good with the two Gorilla Wreck #4 that I have going. No sign of hermsView attachment 4256328 And this is my keeper of the lvtk She wasn’t the Frostiest one I had but don’t let that fool you because she is such a better smoke then the other one I hadView attachment 4256329


Her faith is strong, look at that praying action!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 28, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hi i am Miss Arcata Ghost. My measurements are D 57 flower. YABA DABA DOO!!! PS: The ugly redhead on the left is ELLView attachment 4256283


That looks real nice! Great job there man. What is the smell on her? Can't wait to hear a smoke report, love to find that good train wreck high.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 28, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That looks real nice! Great job there man. What is the smell on her? Can't wait to hear a smoke report, love to find that good train wreck high.


Thank you. I don't notice much smell on her but my sniffer does not work that well. Now the smell on that ELL is rely unusual. I just can't put my finger on the smell almost shaving cream or something. Anybody on this tread have the ELL later in flower? Would like someone else's thoughts on identifying the smell.


----------



## Goats22 (Dec 28, 2018)

tman42 said:


> CVS Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 71, chopping day. Can't wait to smoke on this one.
> Edit because i called this one the Pure ghost og but this is LVTK, sorry Ghost is up here next in a few minutes.
> View attachment 4252552
> 
> View attachment 4252553


your lvtk is a dead ringer to my #1 pheno. what does yours smell like? mine was all rotten, tangy lemons


----------



## dstroy (Dec 28, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> That super cropping is labor intensive . Although if there were a way to automate it i am sure you could figure it out. Is the tent getting stinky yet?


It’s pretty stinky


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Dec 28, 2018)

Anyone flowered out the lemon crash og yet? Hows the stretch from seed?


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 29, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hi i am Miss Arcata Ghost. My measurements are D 57 flower. YABA DABA DOO!!! PS: The ugly redhead on the left is ELLView attachment 4256283


Makes the panties wet.... hope one of my two look half as good as that. Beautiful man.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 29, 2018)

That's a little more gooder looking... Arcata Ghost and Cali Mango Mass. Saved themselves from the black bag treatment. So I did swap out calimagic from general hydro to blue planet calmag. And I think that's the big difference. Calimagic is a better calmag supp. Blue planet seems to need more per gal than gh calimagic. So hopefully they are on they way to growing up nice chunky.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> That's a little more gooder looking... Arcata Ghost and Cali Mango Mass. Saved themselves from the black bag treatment. So I did swap out calimagic from general hydro to blue planet calmag. And I think that's the big difference. Calimagic is a better calmag supp. Blue planet seems to need more per gal than gh calimagic. So hopefully they are on they way to growing up nice chunky.
> 
> View attachment 4256419 View attachment 4256420 View attachment 4256421 View attachment 4256422


CaliMagic has worked great for me since I've incorporated LED into my gardens. Aside from the Glue, 2 ml per gal has been my magic # with most strains paired with MegaCrop.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> CaliMagic has worked great for me since I've incorporated LED into my gardens. Aside from the Glue, 2 ml per gal has been my magic # with most strains paired with MegaCrop.


Yup 2ml per gal is where I was at as well with 90% of strains I've run with it. I run out and the ol lady grabbed a quick Amazon prime 2 day shipping of calmag for me. It was blue planet. Never heard of them. But i thought calmag is calmag. Guess not, I'm at 3.5ml at 3/4 gallon. And they just now started to straighten out. So it must not be as strong, or cheaply made possibly, and the plant doesnt uptake it right or what. But I've never used anything but calimagic since it came out. This is the first go with it. And I'm having a tad of mag def on two others in veg in the tent that are using this same calmag. I jus dont like it. I'll get another bottle of calimagic.


----------



## Jimmyclone42 (Dec 29, 2018)

Just wanted to update that Rusty has got in touch with me and is going to fix the missing beans in my order and hes going to replace the ghosts that didn't go. He apologized for his late response and is going to set everything right.. Very impressed with his customer service. If your having an issue with his gear it might take a lil bit, but he will make sure you are a happy customer.. He has gained a customer for life..
Cheers


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 29, 2018)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Anyone flowered out the lemon crash og yet? Hows the stretch from seed?


Out of 5 different strains ( not lemon og) . They were started at 6" most went to around 36". Lots of stretch.


whytewidow said:


> Makes the panties wet.... hope one if my two look half as good as that. Beautiful man.


Thanks @widow your young ones are looking good.


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 29, 2018)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Anyone flowered out the lemon crash og yet? Hows the stretch from seed?


couple goin now, got labels mixed up aka disappeared. got 11 gals out of 20 beans goin, I can pick out the TK91's, and the nyc coppers, but the banana kush and lemon crashers I can't tell apart yet. Pretty good stretch not as much as tk91, but close, jme so far


----------



## macsnax (Dec 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> CaliMagic has worked great for me since I've incorporated LED into my gardens. Aside from the Glue, 2 ml per gal has been my magic # with most strains paired with MegaCrop.


Just built my first cob light a few weeks ago. I am just starting to see mg def, but my gallon of calimagic showed up yesterday. I knew I would need it after hearing everyone talk about cobs and mg def. Looks like 2 ml pg is a good place to start.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 29, 2018)

macsnax said:


> Just built my first cob light a few weeks ago. I am just starting to see mg def, but my gallon of calimagic showed up yesterday. I knew I would need it after hearing everyone talk about cobs and mg def. Looks like 2 ml pg is a good place to start.


Yeah any leds cause the plants to eat calmag like crazy. Are you running megacrop too?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hi i am Miss Arcata Ghost.


----------



## macsnax (Dec 29, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah any leds cause the plants to eat calmag like crazy. Are you running megacrop too?


Yup MC, been running one of their flower boosters too, but I think I'm going to make my own soon.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 29, 2018)

Rusty contacted me and apologized for the seemingly "untrusting" email he sent me a few wks ago. Prior to this recent message, I had expressed how his email had me feeling like I was "scamming for free stuff" or something and at this point I'll just deal with what I get from those PRK packs since Im not going to grovel for replacements. He sincerely expressed that wasnt his intentions and I'll take him at his word. He offered to make things right with the PRK packs no questions asked this time. We'll see what happens and of course I'll share the outcome here.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Rusty contacted me and apologized for the seemingly "untrusting" email he sent me a few wks ago. Prior to this recent message, I had expressed how his email had me feeling like I was "scamming for free stuff" or something and at this point I'll just deal with what I get from those PRK packs since Im not going to grovel for replacements. He sincerely expressed that wasnt his intentions and I'll take him at his word. He offered to make things right with the PRK packs no questions asked this time. We'll see what happens and of course I'll share the outcome here.


After a few weeks i also got an email from Rusty yesterday offering an exchange on my PRK pack. Was happy to hear from him and will update after I work it out also.


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2018)

Checked my Albert Super Tramp at 3 weeks. Just removed a bottom branch that was making the tightest little cluster of buds with many tiny white pistils. Underneath that are dozens of tiny boy balls and strange other parts. Whole little branch about 2 1/2”. Hopefully that will be all of such shit.

I have 2 Cookie Wreck also with one doing okay and the other finally showing some vigor. It did not seem to develop roots well early.

Also have 4 Pure LA Affie coming up to first up pot from Solos.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


My man Twitty


----------



## hillbill (Dec 29, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> My man Twitty


It’s been aloooooooonnnnng time!


----------



## HydoDan (Dec 29, 2018)

Pure LA Affie ELLLVTK  4 week veg, all vigorous growers!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 29, 2018)

hillbill said:


> It’s been aloooooooonnnnng time!


Miss Arcata said her favorite one was Tight fittin jeans.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2018)

Glad to see all the love for Twitty. A true legend.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2018)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Glad to see all the love for Twitty. A true legend.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Dec 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Rusty contacted me and apologized for the seemingly "untrusting" email he sent me a few wks ago. Prior to this recent message, I had expressed how his email had me feeling like I was "scamming for free stuff" or something and at this point I'll just deal with what I get from those PRK packs since Im not going to grovel for replacements. He sincerely expressed that wasnt his intentions and I'll take him at his word. He offered to make things right with the PRK packs no questions asked this time. We'll see what happens and of course I'll share the outcome here.


Yea dude it took him almost a month to get back to me. It wasn't anything important like your situation, but he still got back to me. My experience with the dude shows that he always gets back even tho he's been pretty busy lately. And he always takes care of his people. Im glad he finally got back to you and he's making it right.
Edit: actually over a month. I hit him up nov 24th and he got back to me yesterday. But he still took the time for a near unnecessary reply.


----------



## tommarijuana (Dec 29, 2018)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Yea dude it took him almost a month to get back to me. It wasn't anything important like your situation, but he still got back to me. My experience with the dude shows that he always gets back even tho he's been pretty busy lately. And he always takes care of his people. Im glad he finally got back to you and he's making it right.
> Edit: actually over a month. I hit him up nov 24th and he got back to me yesterday. But he still took the time for a near unnecessary reply.


He's a very kind and caring man from my one experience.I thanked him for my 1st pack purchase just over a month ago.He took the time for a lenghty reply just the other day,to thank me for the support,and wish me seasons greetings,even when he had 100's of emails to deal with.


----------



## tommarijuana (Dec 29, 2018)

LVTK saved this pheno from the last round.Super sticky,tastes like sweet vitamins Day 35


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


>


The tunes man, the tunes.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 29, 2018)

tman42 said:


> After a few weeks i also got an email from Rusty yesterday offering an exchange on my PRK pack. Was happy to hear from him and will update after I work it out also.


Got back to Rusty today and I am more than happy with the resolution. No problem on getting a new pack of PRK or something else out of his line if i wanted. No PRK available until early spring so I said i would wait and that it was no big deal as i have plenty to run in the meantime so he gets back to me and tells me that he will also throw in another pack for free for the troubles. He told me i can wait until the spring drop for some new stuff also. Rusty just went up into the top customer service I have dealt with and I will keep dealing with him and his company for a long time to come. Thanks again to Rusty for making things right before they actually went wrong.


----------



## Dude74 (Dec 29, 2018)

Canna is the best, had my order processed and shipped within minutes. To the trap house in 2 days cross country. This rusty guy is the man!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 29, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Rusty contacted me and apologized for the seemingly "untrusting" email he sent me a few wks ago. Prior to this recent message, I had expressed how his email had me feeling like I was "scamming for free stuff" or something and at this point I'll just deal with what I get from those PRK packs since Im not going to grovel for replacements. He sincerely expressed that wasnt his intentions and I'll take him at his word. He offered to make things right with the PRK packs no questions asked this time. We'll see what happens and of course I'll share the outcome here.


That's good man. I figured he'd come through so hopefully things gets remedied most proper. Good growing buddy!


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 29, 2018)

I knew he was out of stock on the PRK, but I didnt know he was out until spring?


----------



## slow drawl (Dec 29, 2018)

Ya know it's obvious Rusty is a busy man, and has been brought up many times he is slow to respond.
But ya know what?... he always does. He is nothing but a generous and kind individual in my dealings with him.
And well... I suppose it helps that I am a patient man


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 29, 2018)

The Mimosa Im running are bigger than my lone LVTK now and they are 2 weeks younger 
"Destiny's Child" needs to pick up the pace.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Dec 30, 2018)

Triple nova came down today. I let it go a week longer due to the holidays. Started to get a bit of foxtail but she was a beautiful plant. She smells like berries with lime and a hint of mint. Smoke reports will come soon


----------



## waxman420 (Dec 30, 2018)

Was there something wrong with prk found both out of 5 pure animal and 10 prk I got were super mutants taking Forever to veg .


----------



## quiescent (Dec 30, 2018)

If you got them both at the same time then your batch is unaffected. The animal is from a drop a year or two before the bad prk drop. 

They're both not very vigorous in veg. I'd look towards bulbs and environment before blaming genetics 100%.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 30, 2018)

CV ( ELL) 7 week update. Very loud smell from these girl's. Rusty's smell description says a distinctive smell is a creamy lemon. Very pleasant smell. I also getting a very offensive smell from the flower room. I think it is coming from the jelly pie.Although i can smell some grape as well. Must be stardawg smells.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 30, 2018)

CV ( Arcata Ghost) 7 week update. Not a lot of smells coming off this girl ( not that means much coming from me). After 7 weeks of flower hardly any red hairs on the buds.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Dec 30, 2018)

Rusty finally got back to me. Replacement seeds will be on the way.
So I will be able to comment on Albert Supertramp in the near future.

Am happy with what I have from Rusty....the ghost doing well...cookie wreck regs and fems are doing good and the skunk 91 is looking fab.


----------



## Lurrabq (Dec 30, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> View attachment 4257086 View attachment 4257088 View attachment 4257090 View attachment 4257091 CV ( Arcata Ghost) 7 week update. Not a lot of smells coming off this girl ( not that means much coming from me). After 7 weeks of flower hardly any red hairs on the buds.


Very nice Capt!

The Arcata looks natural (untopped), am I right? I have a baby in a solo cup that I need to fit into my 4' grow space. Both those are some stretchers, but that's some good work sir.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 30, 2018)

Lurrabq said:


> Very nice Capt!
> 
> The Arcata looks natural (untopped), am I right? I have a baby in a solo cup that I need to fit into my 4' grow space. Both those are some stretchers, but that's some good work sir.


Thank you . You are correct nothing was topped this round. I was seeing if i could avoid the lag time of topping by pulling down the main cola and letting the side branches shoot upward( Rusty's recommended method). With practice i think i can get this method down and will try again.


----------



## main cola (Dec 30, 2018)

Cheap Thrills I really don’t see anyone growing this one. About to transplant her into a 12 gallon fabric pot


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 30, 2018)

main cola said:


> Cheap Thrills I really don’t see anyone growing this one. About to transplant her into a 12 gallon fabric potView attachment 4257154View attachment 4257155


Youre right, you dont see much on this one. I got a pack of em chilling in my box. Eager to see what you get Main Cola.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2018)

main cola said:


> Cheap Thrills I really don’t see anyone growing this one. About to transplant her into a 12 gallon fabric potView attachment 4257154View attachment 4257155


I've got one a week or two from finishing, but alas, it's under HPS so no pics para ahora. But she's a beauty....probably the best of the three, which is AG and PRK, but AG has been kicking it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## main cola (Dec 30, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> Youre right, you dont see much on this one. I got a pack of em chilling in my box. Eager to see what you get Main Cola.


Me too. I’ll kepp this thread updated


----------



## main cola (Dec 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> I've got one a week or two from finishing, but alas, it's under HPS so no pics para ahora. But she's a beauty....probably the best of the three, which is AG and PRK, but AG has been kicking it for a couple of weeks.


What kind of smells are you getting from her?


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 30, 2018)

main cola said:


> What kind of smells are you getting from her?


It's in the back, so my nose doesn't get there, plus I've got the worst nose for smells. Will getcha a report as best I can when she's chopped, amigo.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> It's in the back, so my nose doesn't get there, plus I've got the worst nose for smells. Will getcha a report as best I can when she's chopped, amigo.


*sniiiffff* well... smells like weed.

I can differentiate between good and bad weed... sweet and funk.. but the individual notes are lost on me.


----------



## ruby fruit (Dec 30, 2018)

Rusty is the man it's that simple to do any doubters....
Triple nova lovely smoke foxtailed buds but smooth as thru a pipe
Lvtk only ran one outside sticky sticky as can be and a nice high...had a real chem look about it ?
And now the affie...let's see how she goes outdoors 
Just got in a pack of 91 skunk with 6 lemon crash freebies 
Yes that is only dust on the plant after huge dust storms yesterday


----------



## main cola (Dec 30, 2018)

Here’s my other Gorilla Wreck #4 that i have going


----------



## kingzt (Dec 30, 2018)

Anybody rocking the arcata skunk? Thinking about grabbing a pack and lvtk as well


----------



## growslut (Dec 31, 2018)

up-potted some clones yesterday, and the fastest rooters out of everything are the Albert Supertramp's. Every clone had long thick roots. Electric Larryland ties with Bodhi's Sky Lotus for the 2nd fastest. Really impressive cloning speed and strength. Also got a pair of Skunk 91 D clones to show roots 7 days after cutting. Happy with that b/c the description says they are known for being difficult to clone.

The parent Albert Supertramp is very impressive in flower. Already building big cola's at week 4 while all the other plants the same age still have circular white-pistil buds starting. Looks like a big yielder and quick finisher. And (so far) stable.

Only 2 issues, trying to keep the monster plants from growing into the lights. I bent the top 6-8 inches on each plant and made it knuckle sideways. But the plants as a whole keeps growing taller and currently about 10 inches from the 1000 watt equivalent blurple led's (243 true watts). Wish they had more room but don't know what else to do. Next time I will probably flip much earlier to tame the huge stretch. Also plucked 1 ball sack off of Lemon Crash. Right now its staying in the tent, but any more dude-parts and it gets moved outside


----------



## hillbill (Dec 31, 2018)

Watching an AST here as I cut off a mutant branch withmale and female parts and everything in between!


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 31, 2018)

Well they are coming around. Getting half strength nutes now. Cant fix the damage already done. But I cut that lower shit off anyway. The phenos look similar structure wise. Different fans, and growth rate. One has better side branch growth already. And they stink. Bad. They are just in a little cabinet tucked inside my closet. It seals pretty good. And when we got up for work this morning. You could smell them. Very very pungent scents. And its definitely those two you can smell. Bc the stem rub is the same scent you can smell. Both of the Cali Mango Mass are moving along as well. Two totally different phenos in them though. But anyway back to the C.V. gear. The smell has me stoked to flower these. Was gonna transplant tonight and flip them tomorrow. But it's new years eve. And the wife asked me not to go to the grow area tonight since it's new years. So they will transplanted tomorrow and flipped under the revamps 660+ watt Samsung strip light.

Arcata Ghost far back right, and back middle.


Upfront Cali Mango Mass and back left


The new revamped sammy light that's gonna flower these 4 ladies.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 31, 2018)

@widow great idea on the 2 solo cup thing. That's putting on the old thinking cap boy!


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 31, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @widow great idea on the 2 solo cup thing. That's putting on the old thinking cap boy!


Lol... I started doing that for party cup challenges. Here on riu. I use the inside cup like a net pot. A super small hempy if you will. And then i thought man I'm tired of cleaning run off up or having those little clear circle pot catchers everywhere. And one day I was cutting down a party cup entry and it dawned on me. Hey dumbass. Put a cup inside another there a gap between the bottoms. And itll hold water for humidity to keep the soil moistened for fresh clones, and new seedlings.


----------



## main cola (Dec 31, 2018)

Gorilla wreck better pic of the whole plant #1and #2stretchy bitches


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Dec 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Lol... I started doing that for party cup challenges. Here on riu. I use the inside cup like a net pot. A super small hempy if you will. And then i thought man I'm tired of cleaning run off up or having those little clear circle pot catchers everywhere. And one day I was cutting down a party cup entry and it dawned on me. Hey dumbass. Put a cup inside another there a gap between the bottoms. And itll hold water for humidity to keep the soil moistened for fresh clones, and new seedlings.


I am assuming the inside cup the side or sides is split all the way to the base witch would make for a clean transplant ?


----------



## main cola (Dec 31, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Well they are coming around. Getting half strength nutes now. Cant fix the damage already done. But I cut that lower shit off anyway. The phenos look similar structure wise. Different fans, and growth rate. One has better side branch growth already. And they stink. Bad. They are just in a little cabinet tucked inside my closet. It seals pretty good. And when we got up for work this morning. You could smell them. Very very pungent scents. And its definitely those two you can smell. Bc the stem rub is the same scent you can smell. Both of the Cali Mango Mass are moving along as well. Two totally different phenos in them though. But anyway back to the C.V. gear. The smell has me stoked to flower these. Was gonna transplant tonight and flip them tomorrow. But it's new years eve. And the wife asked me not to go to the grow area tonight since it's new years. So they will transplanted tomorrow and flipped under the revamps 660+ watt Samsung strip light.
> 
> Arcata Ghost far back right, and back middle.
> View attachment 4257741
> ...


Dang I’m really liking that light man. Should work out great for you


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 31, 2018)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I am assuming the inside cup the side or sides is split all the way to the base witch would make for a clean transplant ?


Yeah bc I've the inside cup before. I reuse them. I cut down the sides on two sides clear to the bottom. That way you can pull the inside cup tilt it on its side a little. And open it up like lid. And look n see if its rooted. Or if the seedling needs transplanted. Other than just trying to see through holes in the bottom. And you can slide the plant right out when it's time to transplant. I use the outside cup and set it down in a the pot. Pour my soil around it. Pack it. Then pull my cup out. Makes the exact shape of the dirt and roots of the plant in transplanting. And set it right down in the hole already made. Then just a little soil over top the dirt from the solo. And done. Zero shock. Zero stress. I transplant n flip to flower the same day. No problems.


----------



## whytewidow (Dec 31, 2018)

main cola said:


> Dang I’m really liking that light man. Should work out great for you


Yeah its basically the same light I revamped. Just added two more of the 3k Samsung strips. And 1 more dual row 2700k strips. To give me more diodes and more points of light sources. And more efficient bc it cuts the current down to be split over more strips. So far every plant I've harvested under it. From a 1gal has been atleast 4.5 zips. Quite a few over 5 zips.


----------



## dubekoms (Dec 31, 2018)

Cookie wreck a little over 4 weeks. 

She's developing slower compared to my other strains but the structure is good and she's very frosty. Has a strong anise smell. I have her with a few chem 91 s1's, started a bit later in small pots. 

Found a few nuts on the lowers of the topped one (bottom right) and just plucked them off. Other than that no problems.


----------



## growslut (Jan 1, 2019)

The stretch is real with CV gear. In 2 days the CV gear grew from 11 inches from the lights to 5. So I had to bend them over again. I bent them at 5 feet. They all would probably be 6+ without the bending and training. And wondering when the stretch is going to stop? They are going on week 4 of flower and still getting taller.

Good news is that the stems are strong and the stalks still support the 4-8inch bends without any staking or support.

Albert Supertramp is still dominating the flower tent. Excited to see how this one turns out. Might be a keeper


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2019)

growslut said:


> The stretch is real with CV gear.
> 
> Good news is that the stems are strong and the stalks still support the 4-8inch bends without any staking or support.


Yep, pretty much, though I did string up the arcata ghost just in case. Lights out pics aren't so good, but will give an idea.
l-r - AG, PRK, CT.
  
AG
 
CT
 
PRK


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Yep, pretty much, though I did string up the arcata ghost just in case. Lights out pics aren't so good, but will give an idea.
> l-r - AG, PRK, CT.
> View attachment 4258269 View attachment 4258270
> AG
> ...


The AG looks just like Miss Acata's sister.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 1, 2019)

Lvtk almost week 5 they are very close to my lights so are no doubt gonna get light burnt. Like 8-10” lol. So after this test run it’ll be just one plant of lvtk in the 4x4. Cause the scrog turned into skeletal support and now it’s not even that it’s a maze of supercropped branches and nugs. Stretch is slowing...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 1, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Lvtk almost week 5 they are very close to my lights so are no doubt gonna get light burnt. Like 8-10” lol. So after this test run it’ll be just one plant of lvtk in the 4x4. Cause the scrog turned into skeletal support and now it’s not even that it’s a maze of supercropped branches and nugs. Stretch is slowing...
> 
> View attachment 4258365


Looks great! I am looking forward to seeing some clone runs of some of these stretchy strains. Probably wont be near as bad.


----------



## PungentPete (Jan 1, 2019)

What is the stretch like with the Albert Super Tramp? I currently have 3 of them in a scrog and was wondering what to expect.?


----------



## dstroy (Jan 1, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Looks great! I am looking forward to seeing some clone runs of some of these stretchy strains. Probably wont be near as bad.


Thank you. That’s my hope as well.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 1, 2019)

Hurkle og, the 2 in white cups
 

2 lemon crash og in 1 gallon


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 2, 2019)

PungentPete said:


> What is the stretch like with the Albert Super Tramp? I currently have 3 of them in a scrog and was wondering what to expect.?


@pete , My ASTplants (3) were the least stretchy of 5 different strains. Maybe ask @amos ottis he has one in flower now as well as a few others do as well.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 2, 2019)

I find ghost og has a big stretch...not just in flower but veg to.
Been topping the ghost multiple times.
It wont go to flower till I have them looking like a nice bush lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 2, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @pete , My ASTplants (3) were the least stretchy of 5 different strains. Maybe ask @amos ottis he has one in flower now as well as a few others do as well.


I just finished week 2 of flower and triple nova stretch is substantial. Last week they were moved from a drain table to the floor in an effort to keep the canopy even.
It didn't work, so rather than fuss with an uneven canopy, I removed a shitload of large fan leaves from all of the plants. (Three different strains.)

Now the shorter ones get plenty of light and I don't have to spread em out.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2019)

Welp I transplanted the Arcata Ghost and 1 Cali Mango Mass last night. And they got flipped this morning. At 4am this morning is their first 12hr night cycle. I kept the one cali mango mass in its solo. Bc shes seems to indica dom. So I'm gonna put her in a 1gal and top her a few times. She smells very funky. 

I forgot to grab some pics of them last night. But they all 4 turned around. Are lookn good. Took 3.5 dry grams of M.C. 1 dry gram of bud explosion. And 6ml of this cheap ass blue planet calmag. So in my opinion DO NOT BUY BLUE PLANET NUTRIENTS. ITS GARBAGE.

here the one cali mango mass to show the turn around. They were all praying yesterday when I transplanted them finally. Lol


----------



## growslut (Jan 2, 2019)

Other than a few runts, every CV plant has had huge stretch

I've been using Blue Planet for years and been completely happy with it. Only issue is that it keeps the plants too green even during weeks 8+ of flower--there is no fade b/c they have the nutrients that keep them healthy


----------



## macsnax (Jan 2, 2019)

growslut said:


> Other than a few runts, every CV plant has had huge stretch
> 
> I've been using Blue Planet for years and been completely happy with it. Only issue is that it keeps the plants too green even during weeks 8+ of flower--there is no fade b/c they have the nutrients that keep them healthy


I've been noticing that myself, I think most CV strains stretch pretty good. I don't think la affie was too bad but the rest of his gear seems to stretch pretty good..... Has anyone ran a clone of lvtk? Does the stretch ease up a bit?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Welp I transplanted the Arcata Ghost and 1 Cali Mango Mass last night. And they got flipped this morning. At 4am this morning is their first 12hr night cycle. I kept the one cali mango mass in its solo. Bc shes seems to indica dom. So I'm gonna put her in a 1gal and top her a few times. She smells very funky.
> 
> I forgot to grab some pics of them last night. But they all 4 turned around. Are lookn good. Took 3.5 dry grams of M.C. 1 dry gram of bud explosion. And 6ml of this cheap ass blue planet calmag. So in my opinion DO NOT BUY BLUE PLANET NUTRIENTS. ITS GARBAGE.
> 
> ...


@widow are you using the P K boost (bud explosion) right from the start of flower? I have been doing the same except i usually don't start with it until week 3 to 4 of flower. However i have been using sweet candy from the time of flip. I use mykos in veg and thru 5 weeks of flowering. I use the sweet candy to mainly feed the living mycrohaze and such. Not rely sure all this will apply with the new formula of mega-crop. Are you using the new formula from mega-crop?


----------



## growslut (Jan 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I've been noticing that myself, I think most CV strains stretch pretty good. I don't think la affie was too bad but the rest of his gear seems to stretch pretty good..... Has anyone ran a clone of lvtk? Does the stretch ease up a bit?


You're right, LA Affie had a medium stretch. Maybe Cookie Wreck and the Tenn Kush's are medium stretchers too. Everything else I've grown has a big stretch. 

I have grown a clone of LVTK and they stretched like mom. Was ready for the stretch this round so it didn't get out of hand. 

Next time I might try the topping method of chopping the plant in half once it reaches 12-18 inches (as suggested by Honest420). 

@macsnax What did you think about the LA Affie smoke?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @widow are you using the P K boost (bud explosion) right from the start of flower? I have been doing the same except i usually don't start with it until week 3 to 4 of flower. However i have been using sweet candy from the time of flip. I use mykos in veg and thru 5 weeks of flowering. I use the sweet candy to mainly feed the living mycrohaze and such. Not rely sure all this will apply with the new formula of mega-crop. Are you using the new formula from mega-crop?


Yeah the day they go to flower I do 1gram of their pk boost. But jus the first initial feeding when I put it in flower. Then jus M.C. until week 4 or 5. Or whenever they need the pk boost. I jus do it on the first day of initial flowering bc I transplant too. Seems to help with shock.

Edit: no I'm still using the old formula bc I have it opened. They sent me a bunch of the new stuff. Just trying to use up the 60+lbs of the older stuff I have still.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah the day they go to flower I do 1gram of their pk boost. But jus the first initial feeding when I put it in flower. Then jus M.C. until week 4 or 5. Or whenever they need the pk boost. I jus do it on the first day of initial flowering bc I transplant too. Seems to help with shock.
> 
> Edit: no I'm still using the old formula bc I have it opened. They sent me a bunch of the new stuff. Just trying to use up the 60+lbs of the older stuff I have still.


Are you using the new formula?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I've been noticing that myself, I think most CV strains stretch pretty good. I don't think la affie was too bad but the rest of his gear seems to stretch pretty good..... Has anyone ran a clone of lvtk? Does the stretch ease up a bit?


No the stretch doesnt ease up. Atleast on my pheno it doesnt. The pheno I have is roughly 5x stretch. Its unreal. Theres pics of the one I cut down several pages back. She was like 2ft tall I think at flip. I had to chop her at 21 or 22 days bc of the stretch. I kept clones of it. I havent flowered a Clone yet. But my good buddy has of my pheno. It stretched the exact same. From clone as it did from seed.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Are you using the new formula?


Sry I edited my original post I missed where u asked me about that. They sent me 2 big bags of it. Still tryna use the 60+ lbs of the older stuff bc it's open. Like a dumbass I opened 4 bags of it. And dumped into a big Tupperware box. Or rubbermaid box whatever u wanna call it.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 2, 2019)

freezwanna call it.[/QUOTE]
I am still working with the old as well and probably will for some time.I do have a unopened 2500gr bag of the new formula. Let me know when you start working with the new stuff so i can adjust as well. I had my big bag stored in a 5 gal bucket in the garage. It did go thru freeze and thaw cycles last winter. While it seems to be working fine the 2 products seem to separate more from each other ( even shaking dosn't help much) . I just kind of roughly make sure i have equal parts of powder and little balls when i am mixing.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 2, 2019)

growslut said:


> You're right, LA Affie had a medium stretch. Maybe Cookie Wreck and the Tenn Kush's are medium stretchers too. Everything else I've grown has a big stretch.
> 
> I have grown a clone of LVTK and they stretched like mom. Was ready for the stretch this round so it didn't get out of hand.
> 
> ...


I wish I could tell you about the la affie smoke, got about half way through flower and they froze outdoors. Same for my ast, I had one of those that really looked like it could be special. I took clones and they've been in the reveg tent since, they're going to get another chance soon, I'll post my findings in a few months.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> No the stretch doesnt ease up. Atleast on my pheno it doesnt. The pheno I have is roughly 5x stretch. Its unreal. Theres pics of the one I cut down several pages back. She was like 2ft tall I think at flip. I had to chop her at 21 or 22 days bc of the stretch. I kept clones of it. I havent flowered a Clone yet. But my good buddy has of my pheno. It stretched the exact same. From clone as it did from seed.


Good to know, I found a super short stocky male recently, and my first thought was maybe he could tame that bitch down a little.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Sry I edited my original post I missed where u asked me about that. They sent me 2 big bags of it. Still tryna use the 60+ lbs of the older stuff bc it's open. Like a dumbass I opened 4 bags of it. And dumped into a big Tupperware box. Or rubbermaid box whatever u wanna call it.





CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> freezwanna call it.


I am still working with the old as well and probably will for some time.I do have a unopened 2500gr bag of the new formula. Let me know when you start working with the new stuff so i can adjust as well. I had my big bag stored in a 5 gal bucket in the garage. It did go thru freeze and thaw cycles last winter. While it seems to be working fine the 2 products seem to separate more from each other ( even shaking dosn't help much) . I just kind of roughly make sure i have equal parts of powder and little balls when i am mixing.[/QUOTE]
Me too, I have some open and an unopened 22# bag. I'll use this up while everyone reports about the new batch.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 2, 2019)

Idk what my post came out like that ^^^


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @pete , My ASTplants (3) were the least stretchy of 5 different strains. Maybe ask @amos ottis he has one in flower now as well as a few others do as well.


Actually my 3 CV are PRK, AG, and CT.


----------



## AuBlue (Jan 2, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> I find ghost og has a big stretch...not just in flower but veg to.
> Been topping the ghost multiple times.
> It wont go to flower till I have them looking like a nice bush lol


I have posted a few questions about Cannaventure - Pure Ghost OG elsewhere.
Would like to see some pictures of Cannaventure - Pure Ghost OG.

Is the Cannaventure seed as uniform and strong as the claims?

BTW: I have a Haze/Skunk hybrid that has heads like a bunch of Grapes.
Large POD like structures of dense bud.

I was thinking about pollinating the Pure Ghost OG with my plant.
Then using a resulting Male seed to pollinate my Best Stock.

I kept an offline copy of Overgrow forum when it got taken down.
If this Pure Ghost OG is the genuine item, I am more than a little interested.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I've been noticing that myself, I think most CV strains stretch pretty good. I don't think la affie was too bad but the rest of his gear seems to stretch pretty good..... Has anyone ran a clone of lvtk? Does the stretch ease up a bit?


My lvtk isnt the stretcher that most folks are getting. It stretches but nothing like whyte's or a few of the others Ive seen here. If it is topped nicely the stretch is 1.5-2x like most strains. 

But the two lemon crashes already look like they be tall girls so Ill top them before flower.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2019)

AuBlue said:


> I have posted a few questions about Cannaventure - Pure Ghost OG elsewhere.
> Would like to see some pictures of Cannaventure - Pure Ghost OG.
> 
> Is the Cannaventure seed as uniform and strong as the claims?
> ...


Rusty told me the ghost is supposedly stronger/morepotent than the triangle used for lvtk. All I know is if it is as strong than my pheno of lvtk then it is incredibly strong, lol. Ill probably have my lvtk bud tested in the following months. She has to be close to the 30% mark.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My lvtk isnt the stretcher that most folks are getting. It stretches but nothing like whyte's or a few of the others Ive seen here. If it is topped nicely the stretch is 1.5-2x like most strains.
> 
> But the two lemon crashes already look like they be tall girls so Ill top them before flower.


Yeah I couldn't believe the stretch. I mean she looked like 95% indica from sprout to flower. When I flipped her she went straight sativa on my ass. I was not ready. And I've flowered pure sativa land races. But i knew they were gonna stretch i didnt run a bunch of short hybrids with her. But when i flipped the lvtk i broke her over twice. And she still went up past my light. And was still stretching when i cut her. At day 21 or 22. My buddy that I gave clones too said it stretched on him clear to day 37. 14" clone ended up almost 5 1/2 tall. Under 775 watts of midpower samsungs in a 3x3. And I have 660+ in a 2x4. So I know it didnt stretch bc we dont have enough light. Lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Good to know, I found a super short stocky male recently, and my first thought was maybe he could tame that bitch down a little.


I'd love to get you a cut of my lvtk to hit. Bc she is absolutely beautiful in veg. And smells amazing like lemonheads candy. At day 17 she has trichs all over her. Great smoke. But I havent smoked any I've run. And my buddy lives off bottled nutes. So I know it can be better than what I've smoked of it that he grew. But she stretches so bad. It's almost to vigorous and stretchy in flower to be able to control it.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I couldn't believe the stretch. I mean she looked like 95% indica from sprout to flower. When I flipped her she went straight sativa on my ass. I was not ready. And I've flowered pure sativa land races. But i knew they were gonna stretch i didnt run a bunch of short hybrids with her. But when i flipped the lvtk i broke her over twice. And she still went up past my light. And was still stretching when i cut her. At day 21 or 22. My buddy that I gave clones too said it stretched on him clear to day 37. 14" clone ended up almost 5 1/2 tall. Under 775 watts of midpower samsungs in a 3x3. And I have 660+ in a 2x4. So I know it didnt stretch bc we dont have enough light. Lol.


d
Kind of glad i have started all my CV gear at 6". I know i am sacrificing some yield starting that early but i did not have to deal with much over 36"-40". A lot more than i planed on but manageable for my space.


----------



## AuBlue (Jan 2, 2019)

at 6". you do not have to deal with much over 36"-40"
40/6 = 6.6x the switching height.
I don't want them plants.

I use Streatch to hold larger crop, with a full two weeks of 12/12 Transition Nutrient.
Switched Cuttings at 13”, they finished at 39”, so 3x times. But crop top to bottom.
Do a sort of vertical fence by tying a few branches to trunks at full bloom and fold leaves under.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Rusty told me the ghost is supposedly stronger/morepotent than the triangle used for lvtk. All I know is if it is as strong than my pheno of lvtk then it is incredibly strong, lol. Ill probably have my lvtk bud tested in the following months. She has to be close to the 30% mark.


Eso's cut?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2019)

So I transplanted them to 5gal radiclebag and a 5gal rainscience bag. And I decided to flower one under 27k and 3k blend. And the other under 3k and 4k blend. So if they stretch I'll chop the tops on them.


 

Edit: first pic is Cali Mango Mass not AG. My bad


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Eso's cut?


I've been calling it the "highlander" cut on IG. 






But this one works too, lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Eso's cut?


Sorry man, I was stoned and didn't realize what you were asking me at first response. 

Yes, I think my cut is close to 30%. Rusty said he has seen the TK rated at 28% but he said that the ghost og has been tested at over 30%. 

So realistically my cut is in mid to upper 20s, that's why I'm thinking the right pheno of ghost og will be ridiculous.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> So I transplanted them to 5gal radiclebag and a 5gal rainscience bag. And I decided to flower one under 27k and 3k blend. And the other under 3k and 4k blend. So if they stretch I'll chop the tops on them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258759 View attachment 4258760
> ...


Do you have a preference between the Radicle and Rain Science grow bags? I'm using Radicles for the first time and am really liking them, Rain Science look to be comparably priced and similar in concept.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My lvtk isnt the stretcher that most folks are getting. It stretches but nothing like whyte's or a few of the others Ive seen here. If it is topped nicely the stretch is 1.5-2x like most strains.
> 
> But the two lemon crashes already look like they be tall girls so Ill top them before flower.


I see, I've only smoked it a couple times. You're really digging the pheno you have aren't you.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Do you have a preference between the Radicle and Rain Science grow bags? I'm using Radicles for the first time and am really liking them, Rain Science look to be comparably priced and similar in concept.


I seem to yield just a tad more out of radicle bags than I do rainscience bags. But the difference is so minute other than weighing it. You cant tell. But they both sent me bags to do a side by side on IG. And the radiclebag yielded 9 grams more. But being that small of difference. It could be grower reasons the difference in yield. Same strain, both clones. Both flipped at 4 nodes. And the clones were as symmetrical as I could get them. 

But as far as durability, radiclebags seem a tad thicker. But I like both over smart pots. Easier to clean for reuse. And algae growth on the bottoms when you set them saucers. And bottom feeding is easier through both over smartpots.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I seem to yield just a tad more out of radicle bags than I do rainscience bags. But the difference is so minute other than weighing it. You cant tell. But they both sent me bags to do a side by side on IG. And the radiclebag yielded 9 grams more. But being that small of difference. It could be grower reasons the difference in yield. Same strain, both clones. Both flipped at 4 nodes. And the clones were as symmetrical as I could get them.
> 
> But as far as durability, radiclebags seem a tad thicker. But I like both over smart pots. Easier to clean for reuse. And algae growth on the bottoms when you set them saucers. And bottom feeding is easier through both over smartpots.


Cool, thanks for the info. 

I've had plants in Radicle Bags for 2 weeks or so, and already I prefer them to standard fabric style grow bags. I also like how the roots aren't at all restricted from popping out, I've only seen roots come out the bottoms of the fabric pots, and I'd imagine the Radicle/rain science style would encourage a lot more lateral root growth compared to fabric.


----------



## BambinoOG (Jan 2, 2019)

Has anybody ran his Hurkle Og (purple urkle x hells angel og )?????????????????. Only seen the pic on the attitude seed bank page.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 2, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My lvtk isnt the stretcher that most folks are getting.


The two LVTK I have are not stretchers at all but one of the Ghost stretched pretty good.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 2, 2019)

BambinoOG said:


> Has anybody ran his Hurkle Og (purple urkle x hells angel og )?????????????????. Only seen the pic on the attitude seed bank page.


@thenotsoesoteric has some going, he's posted them somewhat recently here.


----------



## BambinoOG (Jan 2, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hi i am Miss Arcata Ghost. My measurements are D 57 flower. YABA DABA DOO!!! PS: The ugly redhead on the left is ELLView attachment 4256283


Wow that sounds neat trainwreck x ghost og. What does it smell like? How finicky is it? Post up more pics brada. This makes me want to order the cookie wreck. But i have alot of cookie crosses in bean state already. Latez


----------



## BambinoOG (Jan 2, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> @thenotsoesoteric has some going, he's posted them somewhat recently here.


Thanks man. Cool to see so much cannaventure pics in one place and actually have a active discussion instead of a abandone forums. Will look for thenotsoesoteric's posts.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2019)

BambinoOG said:


> Thanks man. Cool to see so much cannaventure pics in one place and actually have a active discussion instead of a abandone forums. Will look for thenotsoesoteric's posts.


They're still just seedlings at the moment. About two weeks old here in the white cups.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I see, I've only smoked it a couple times. You're really digging the pheno you have aren't you.


I'm digging the lvtk for breeding/pollen chucking with. As far as smoke wise I'm loving both phenos of black dog I have right now, flavor for days. The lvtk is stronger but the black dog is potent as well and the black dogs have a more manageable high, lol. Sometime the lvtk will get me too stoned like I've been smoking hash. But flavor wise the b dogs are hard to pass up in my opinion.

That is why I went with the Hurkle, I figured some urkle would compliment the goji and black dog terps as well. Cheers man


----------



## dstroy (Jan 2, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah I couldn't believe the stretch. I mean she looked like 95% indica from sprout to flower. When I flipped her she went straight sativa on my ass. I was not ready. And I've flowered pure sativa land races. But i knew they were gonna stretch i didnt run a bunch of short hybrids with her. But when i flipped the lvtk i broke her over twice. And she still went up past my light. And was still stretching when i cut her. At day 21 or 22. My buddy that I gave clones too said it stretched on him clear to day 37. 14" clone ended up almost 5 1/2 tall. Under 775 watts of midpower samsungs in a 3x3. And I have 660+ in a 2x4. So I know it didnt stretch bc we dont have enough light. Lol.


Yeah, plenty of light here too. 560w cxb3590s



I can’t see the tape anymore so more than 40” above the net after supercropping, and no shit 70’ of soft garden ties.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 2, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Yeah, plenty of light here too. 560w cxb3590s
> 
> View attachment 4258889
> 
> I can’t see the tape anymore so more than 40” above the net after supercropping, and no shit 70’ of soft garden ties.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 2, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Yeah, plenty of light here too. 560w cxb3590s
> 
> View attachment 4258889
> 
> I can’t see the tape anymore so more than 40” above the net after supercropping, and no shit 70’ of soft garden ties.



Lol. 70' good lawdy that's alot. I use pipe cleaners alot. I hate having to get em back out to trim n stuff. I'm super lucky though. Bc my ol lady loves trimming. It's kinda weird. But I jus let do it. Bc ummm trimming absolutely sucks. I hate it. Almost enough if it was jus me. I'd be like fuck it we can smoke that. Throw it in a jar lol. And she bitches about having to take them out. I could only imagine handing her that with 70 feet of garden tape. I'd be sleeping on the couch for a month.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 3, 2019)

BambinoOG said:


> Wow that sounds neat trainwreck x ghost og. What does it smell like? How finicky is it? Post up more pics brada. This makes me want to order the cookie wreck. But i have alot of cookie crosses in bean state already. Latez


@bambino AG is a easy plant to grow not fussy at all. I can not help with the smell that much. Actually there was a mistake in her measurements in that photo she was 51 days not 57. This is her at 55 days ( with the red string halter top lol)


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 3, 2019)

Quick shot of the Happy room. The thunder heads are building( AG, ELL, Jelly pie) Figuring around 2 more weeks and CHOP CHOP.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 3, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Yeah, plenty of light here too. 560w cxb3590s
> 
> View attachment 4258889
> 
> I can’t see the tape anymore so more than 40” above the net after supercropping, and no shit 70’ of soft garden ties.


Them girls are over running the camp.You might have to call in a napalm strike.


----------



## AuBlue (Jan 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Sorry man, I was stoned and didn't realize what you were asking me at first response.
> 
> Yes, I think my cut is close to 30%. Rusty said he has seen the TK rated at 28% but he said that the ghost og has been tested at over 30%.
> 
> So realistically my cut is in mid to upper 20s, that's why I'm thinking the right pheno of ghost og will be ridiculous.


Sounds like a winner, cheers


----------



## AuBlue (Jan 3, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @bambino AG is a easy plant to grow not fussy at all. I can not help with the smell that much. Actually there was a mistake in her measurements in that photo she was 51 days not 57. This is her at 55 days ( with the red string halter top lol)View attachment 4259026


I googled to find the obvious, AG holds a good crop. I will keep it in mind.

Around the same size, perhaps a little less then I was getting off Trifoliate Skunk, large crowns on 5 or 6 braches.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm digging the lvtk for breeding/pollen chucking with. As far as smoke wise I'm loving both phenos of black dog I have right now, flavor for days. The lvtk is stronger but the black dog is potent as well and the black dogs have a more manageable high, lol. Sometime the lvtk will get me too stoned like I've been smoking hash. But flavor wise the b dogs are hard to pass up in my opinion.
> 
> That is why I went with the Hurkle, I figured some urkle would compliment the goji and black dog terps as well. Cheers man


Cool cool, I keep hearing about black dog, I'm going to have to see what it's all about one of these days.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 3, 2019)

AuBlue said:


> If this Pure Ghost OG is the genuine item, I am more than a little interested.


That was awhile ago...huh? Just thought I'd ask if you ran the Ghost cut back then ...do you remember much stretch (like 6X?).....or huge buds? I got my cut direct from Ghost....ran it for 2 years or so...but was cash cropping at the time and I remember letting her go because she never yielded for shat. At the time I had a well circulated cut of ECSD that yielded like a mofo and offered similar fare. (some of my weightiest indoor plants ever)

Fast forward to 2012-13....was given a cut called "Ghost OG" from a friend who has a lot of connections/etc...but who wasn't in the scene "back then". I grew it and it yielded very well....and that was my first tip that it could be a different cut....and after the cure I felt pretty strongly that the smoke was also not the same as the original cut. Ran it for awhile but it just didn't ring true to me as the original cut. 

Not at all saying the CVS cut used isn't the real deal...I have no idea. Just saying that I'm 99.9% sure there 'is' a cut out there named the same thing that just...isn't.


----------



## AuBlue (Jan 3, 2019)

I derived 6.6x times height at 12/12 from CAPT CHESAPEAKE.

Of my Skunk/Haze hybrid, one grew to 1.5Mtrs from 12” switch to 12/12. (Hermied).
Another grew even faster and snapped in half like a stick of Celery.
To look at the difference of chosen seedling, you would not believe they are sisters.



CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Kind of glad i have started all my CV gear at 6". I know i am sacrificing some yield starting that early but i did not have to deal with much over 36"-40".





Stiickygreen said:


> That was awhile ago...huh? Just thought I'd ask if you ran the Ghost cut back then ...do you remember much stretch (like 6X?).....or huge buds?


Yes, I sometimes forget how far back things happened.
I have not grown the forum cut of Ghost OG.

As a general rule, I would normally cull very tall Sativa dominate plants.
Unless a trait is being transferred, in which case the offspring with bad traits are not selected.

The quote of "huge buds?" refers to:


CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @bambino AG


Just going on the pics, this AG (Arcata Ghost) could hold a big crop.
Mentioned this in reference to my Breeding Skunk Mother Plant that has huge crops.
I do not like the Arcata Ghost in terms of my breeding plans.



Stiickygreen said:


> I got my cut direct from Ghost....ran it for 2 years or so...but was cash cropping at the time and I remember letting her go because she never yielded for shat. At the time I had a well circulated cut of ECSD that yielded like a mofo and offered similar fare. (some of my weightiest indoor plants ever)



East Coast Sour Diesel sounds interesting, but not suited for my plans.
I have been breeding for about 20yrs and about 10yrs back my sister got MS.
The plant I have is a little light on production but has the fire.
I want the plants to be controllable height so patient can grow.



Stiickygreen said:


> Fast forward to 2012-13....was given a cut called "Ghost OG" from a friend who has a lot of connections/etc...but who wasn't in the scene "back then". I grew it and it yielded very well....and that was my first tip that it could be a different cut....and after the cure I felt pretty strongly that the smoke was also not the same as the original cut. Ran it for awhile but it just didn't ring true to me as the original cut.
> 
> Not at all saying the CVS cut used isn't the real deal...I have no idea. Just saying that I'm 99.9% sure there 'is' a cut out there named the same thing that just...isn't.


I started this journey looking at Cali Connection.
Now I know this Ghost OG cut/seed could be genuine?
I will try and make it happen.

At the same time I will also use Rare Dankness Rug Burn OG in separated pollination with my strains.
This will be the backstop if Ghost OG is a failure, and a good test for the +/- traits of strains.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 3, 2019)

AuBlue said:


> I derived 6.6x times height at 12/12 from CAPT CHESAPEAKE.
> 
> Of my Skunk/Haze hybrid, one grew to 1.5Mtrs from 12” switch to 12/12. (Hermied).
> Another grew even faster and snapped in half like a stick of Celery.
> ...


I am not sure i would take that 6.6 x stretch to the bank. Everyone's lighting and environmental conditions very a great deal. Just saying.


----------



## AuBlue (Jan 3, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I am not sure i would take that 6.6 x stretch to the bank. Everyone's lighting and environmental conditions very a great deal. Just saying.


Yes, I know it was just a throw away set of numbers to make your point.
That said, I have seen 5.5 X switching height from breeding out seedlings.
Understand what youre getting at.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 3, 2019)

AuBlue said:


> Yes, I know it was just a throw away set of numbers to make your point.
> That said, I have seen 5.5 X switching height from breeding out seedlings.
> Understand what youre getting at.


What is surprising is the reports of the clone plant stretching just as bad. Only herd of a couple reports but they both said the clones stretched just as bad


----------



## AuBlue (Jan 3, 2019)

Are you just referring to the stretch of Cannaventure "CV OG".
Just to confirm my understanding of what CV stands for?

My Selected seedling got to 80cm when first grown in crowded conditions with larger sisters.

The same clones grown per 20" square, grew to 1Mtr high.

At 35-45 C temps it finishes at 44 days.
Temps 25-35 C it finishes at 48 days.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 3, 2019)

AuBlue said:


> Are you just referring to the stretch of Cannaventure "CV OG".
> Just to confirm my understanding of what CV stands for?
> 
> My Selected seedling got to 80cm when first grown in crowded conditions with larger sisters.
> ...


Yes CV= Cannaventure. The clone stretch i was referring to was the LVTK strain.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 3, 2019)

Nicely done @CAPT CHESAPEAKE . You're rocking that room of yours . Any chance for some up close and personal shots of the ladies?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 3, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Nicely done @CAPT CHESAPEAKE . You're rocking that room of yours . Any chance for some up close and personal shots of the ladies?


@joe i will try to in the next couple of weeks but me and my Kodak suck at taking pictures.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 3, 2019)

My "huge buds" comment came from seeing some of the plants folks have grown out on this thread. Very nice. Just not what I personally remember from the original Ghost cut I got from Ghost. 

Folks do seem very happy with this offering from CV...and that is what matters. Good luck with your project


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Cool cool, I keep hearing about black dog, I'm going to have to see what it's all about one of these days.


I've done the black dog outdoors last season in a half buried 15 gallon fabric pot
Nice flavour and that sort of 17%-19% level I'm guessing.
Short flowering time


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 3, 2019)

Arcata Ghost are lookn alot better this evening. Seem to be liking the light. And new shoes they got. Day two of flower for 2 arcata ghosts and 2 cali mango mass.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 3, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> I've done the black dog outdoors last season in a half buried 15 gallon fabric pot
> Nice flavour and that sort of 17%-19% level I'm guessing.
> Short flowering time


Very nice, night time type smoke?


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 3, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Very nice, night time type smoke?


Oh I'd say it wasn't at the time for me but it was a reveg and did suffer from spider mites towards the end.
I'd try her again no worries the potential is definitely there.
Terps were nice but I've only seen two phenos


----------



## macsnax (Jan 3, 2019)

Curiosity is getting me, I'm off to find a pack. Thanks man


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Curiosity is getting me, I'm off to find a pack. Thanks man


I got mine from hemp depot. Was only like $46 plus $7 for shipping. You have to send a money order but it was only a few weeks total till I had seeds in hand.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 3, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I got mine from hemp depot. Was only like $46 plus $7 for shipping. You have to send a money order but it was only a few weeks total till I had seeds in hand.


That's better than what I found. I'm in no rush to get them, they'll be going in the fridge for a while.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's better than what I found. I'm in no rush to get them, they'll be going in the fridge for a while.


I hear rumors of a Black Dog x Jelly Pie going to market come spring.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I hear rumors of a Black Dog x Jelly Pie going to market come spring.


And black dog x goji? What what!

That bd x jelly pie sounds very tempting as well. Those seem to be a good combo the black dog will bring down flowering times with the stardawg mixed in. Should provide with some tasty phenos.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I hear rumors of a Black Dog x Jelly Pie going to market come spring.


That sounds cool too, make sure you let me know.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

It's not the best pic but on the right are 2 lvtks in 1 gal black pots. 1 I topped several times and the other I didn't, the one I topped barely stretched but the other non topped 1 is towering above. The one I didn't top wasn't as big as the shorter one I topped. 

Edit: I noticed I left the taller one on its styrofoam step, lol so it looks way taller. But even minus the 4" the taller one is still like 6 inches taller that the multiple topped plant.

Not too bad stretch on this girl if you choppy chop.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 3, 2019)

Little lvtk crotch shot. Hopefully this little bud's hairs turn red in the next few days. She is like a fly trap, sticky.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Little lvtk crotch shot. Hopefully this little bud's hairs turn red in the next few days. She is like a fly trap, sticky.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259393


Thought i'd compare my crotch to yours 
Lvtk week 6


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It's not the best pic but on the right are 2 lvtks in 1 gal black pots. 1 I topped several times and the other I didn't, the one I topped barely stretched but the other non topped 1 is towering above. The one I didn't top wasn't as big as the shorter one I topped.
> 
> Edit: I noticed I left the taller one on its styrofoam step, lol so it looks way taller. But even minus the 4" the taller one is still like 6 inches taller that the multiple topped plant.
> 
> ...


That one that was not topped looks out of control. What size and make is this tent with rounded corner?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> That one that was not topped looks out of control. What size and make is this tent with rounded corner?


Thats the opening door/flap just folded back. Its just a 3x3 vizosun tent.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 4, 2019)

tommarijuana said:


> Thought i'd compare my crotch to yours View attachment 4259571
> Lvtk week 6


I can dig it!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Thats the opening door/flap just folded back. Its just a 3x3 vizosun tent.


That would be why i can't find it anywhere .LOL


----------



## dstroy (Jan 4, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Little lvtk crotch shot. Hopefully this little bud's hairs turn red in the next few days. She is like a fly trap, sticky.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4259393





tommarijuana said:


> Thought i'd compare my crotch to yours View attachment 4259571
> Lvtk week 6


Nice 

Lvtk week 5

Pretty frosty


----------



## coppershot (Jan 5, 2019)

LVTK just over 4 weeks sitting in 7gal organic mix. She really didnt stretch as much as I had hoped or expected.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 5, 2019)

coppershot said:


> LVTK just over 4 weeks sitting in 7gal organic mix. She really didnt stretch as much as I had hoped or expected.
> Yeah those didn't stretch much at all ? After i grew my first few lvtk,i got heavy handed the 2nd time around.Waiting till they were almost 3 feet tall,and just folded the main stalk in half so glad i did,it threw a bunch of side branches and settled out at about 4 1/2 feet tall,bunch of tops


----------



## durbanblue (Jan 5, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> I hear rumors of a Black Dog x Jelly Pie going to market come spring.


That would be a great cross, the black dog I had was a terrible plant. Unfortunately. I had such high hopes for it.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 5, 2019)

durbanblue said:


> That would be a great cross, the black dog I had was a terrible plant. Unfortunately. I had such high hopes for it.


That sucks to hear. I had good luck with the 3 I did. Still got two I wanna run in the near future.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2019)

durbanblue said:


> That would be a great cross, the black dog I had was a terrible plant. Unfortunately. I had such high hopes for it.


The three [ or four?] I've ran to finish have all been vg to excellent. This pic of the first probably sold a bean or two of it; I've posted it a few times in a couple of years.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 5, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> The three [ or four?] I've ran to finish have all been vg to excellent. This pic of the first probably sold a bean or two of it; I've posted it a few times in a couple of years.
> 
> View attachment 4260332


That is pretty much what sold me on the bd. I figured if you're running so many different strains and it ranked up there than it was probably worth the $50. And it was, I thank you. 

I can't recommend any other HSO strains but this one is worth a go, imo. 

And for cannaventure, I'll be transplanting the Hurkles into bigger containers tonight. Might top those and the lemon crash.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 5, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> That is pretty much what sold me on the bd. I figured if you're running so many different strains and it ranked up there than it was probably worth the $50. And it was, I thank you.
> 
> I can't recommend any other HSO strains but this one is worth a go, imo.
> 
> And for cannaventure, I'll be transplanting the Hurkles into bigger containers tonight. Might top those and the lemon crash.



I had a couple chem"dawg" out of the pack that were above average.. a couple that were just decent, and one that was exceptional. I've got another 5 in the fridge but will probably just pass them to a chucker who wants to go through them and find something to hit lol lookin forward to see what you end up with the lvtk cross Eso


----------



## Thegermling (Jan 6, 2019)

tommarijuana said:


> Thought i'd compare my crotch to yours View attachment 4259571
> Lvtk week 6


This is mine at week middle of week 8. Shes slow so she'll be going for a long time.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 6, 2019)

Lvtk day 38 12/12

Just a flower from each

1
 
2
 
3
 
4
 
5
 
6


----------



## growslut (Jan 6, 2019)

Outdoor Half & Half. Winter harvest. Took down yesterday at 69 days. Beautiful purpling happening for the first time with this strain. Some winter strains have produced purple leaves but this plant had purple buds since half way through flower. Small nugs but delicious smell. Saved the top nugs to smoke and the rest chopped and put in the freezer for some fresh frozen bubble hash. First time making bubble hash. Hope it turns out well.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 6, 2019)

growslut said:


> View attachment 4260997 View attachment 4260998
> 
> Outdoor Half & Half. Winter harvest. Took down yesterday at 69 days. Beautiful purpling happening for the first time with this strain. Some winter strains have produced purple leaves but this plant had purple buds since half way through flower. Small nugs but delicious smell. Saved the top nugs to smoke and the rest chopped and put in the freezer for some fresh frozen bubble hash. First time making bubble hash. Hope it turns out well.


Badass! I'll be waiting for pics


----------



## AuBlue (Jan 7, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> My "huge buds" comment came from seeing some of the plants folks have grown out on this thread. Very nice. Just not what I personally remember from the original Ghost cut I got from Ghost.
> 
> Folks do seem very happy with this offering from CV...and that is what matters. Good luck with your project


Thanks for confirming, having jumped in this thread, it has helped me catch up.

I will contact CV regarding Ghost OG.
Rug Burn OG will bring a few exotics into the pool.
Also using Afghani #1 males.

Happy with choice, after many compromises.

It is going to take some logistics to keep some of each cross separated.
I am looking for the Holy Grail, short, early and the hope of finding a potent seedling.

Thanks


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 7, 2019)

CV Arcata Ghost 58 days of flower.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 7, 2019)

It's not lacking in the frost department


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 7, 2019)

CV ELL 58 days of flower.This pheno was the best out of 4. Very loud smells on this girl (even i can smell this one) I was not sure what i was smelling at first. The web page describes it as a distinct lemon cream smell. I will go along with that . It is one of those smells you have smelled before but can't put your finger on it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2019)

Not happy with the pics...lo siento...but PRK down at day 61. I'd say about 3 - 4 times the yield of the poor batch, but still, when it dries it's not going to be much. The puny ones before were good smoke, though. If I run anymore, I'll veg twice as long and top. I've got two in the 'in progress' jelly pie project, which is a cross that makes sense to me, but I guess we'll see.
  
trimmed


----------



## Thegermling (Jan 7, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Not happy with the pics...lo siento...but PRK down at day 61. I'd say about 3 - 4 times the yield of the poor batch, but still, when it dries it's not going to be much. The puny ones before were good smoke, though. If I run anymore, I'll veg twice as long and top. I've got two in the 'in progress' jelly pie project, which is a cross that makes sense to me, but I guess we'll see.
> View attachment 4261303 View attachment 4261304 View attachment 4261305
> trimmed
> View attachment 4261306


Bruh


----------



## Thegermling (Jan 7, 2019)

Ive been hearing how this prk yields very bad but the smoke is killer. Hows the smoke?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 7, 2019)

Will let you know in a week. Last time it was great...lasted 2 days.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jan 7, 2019)

Triple nova bud shots. I ended up yielding 2 1/2 ounces off of a single plant. I found 4 baby seeds in the buds. Idk what happened or where they came from I dont grow any males so that came to be a surprise. But she went 8 weeks in flower I veg'd for 3 weeks topped once at week 2. She had an average amount of stretch in flower nothing to crazy. Very easy plant to grow. I grow in 5 gal bubble buckets and a 400 watt hps with advanced nutes. The nose on her threw out flower and even after cure is berries with a minty undertone. Very loud! The smoke is definitely a very light mellow body high but very functional no couch lock. Good for a daytime smoke. Very rock hard dense buds. I will definitely buy more seeds.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 8, 2019)

CV Arcata Ghost 59 days. Woke up this morning to a surprise . Around a dozen nanners on one of the AG's. I cut all of them off and have about 10 more days of flowering. Any thoughts out there should i try to take it to the end? I wont be surprised if the whole room has been seeded. It has been a couple of years since i have seen any herms. It has been a couple years since i used femished seeds.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 8, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> CV Arcata Ghost 59 days. Woke up this morning to a surprise . Around a dozen nanners on one of the AG's. I cut all of them off and have about 10 more days of flowering. Any thoughts out there should i try to take it to the end? I wont be surprised if the whole room has been seeded. It has been a couple of years since i have seen any herms. It has been a couple years since i used femished seeds.


I don't know if I would call late nanners a herm. A lot of times the pollen in a late nanner isn't viable. Can you see pistils turning from being pollinated? Maybe chop a little closer to 7 days. Ime and strains are different but, at two weeks seeds can be getting pretty plump, not mature, but size wise.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 8, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I don't know if I would call late nanners a herm. A lot of times the pollen in a late nanner isn't viable. Can you see pistils turning from being pollinated? Maybe chop a little closer to 7 days. Ime and strains are different but, at two weeks seeds can be getting pretty plump, not mature, but size wise.


I had a ELL that thru nanners at 6 weeks. Now this one AG at 8 weeks..I hope your right about not being viable. If i have something wrong in my setup i can't figure it out. Humidity and temps have been spot on.I will double check for light leaks( not likely) after this run. My light when it reaches the end of the mover track it rocks a little bit but i rely don't think that would be a issue.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 8, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I had a ELL that thru nanners at 6 weeks. Now this one AG at 8 weeks..I hope your right about not being viable. If i have something wrong in my setup i can't figure it out. Humidity and temps have been spot on.I will double check for light leaks( not likely) after this run. My light when it reaches the end of the mover track it rocks a little bit but i rely don't think that would be a issue.


Oh the fun of figuring what's going on. I hope you can pinpoint what's going on without too much headache. It's either environment or genetics, but I've never worried too much about late nanners. I had a black domina that tossed nanners like crazy the last few weeks and never found a seed.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 8, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Oh the fun of figuring what's going on. I hope you can pinpoint what's going on without too much headache. It's either environment or genetics, but I've never worried too much about late nanners. I had a black domina that tossed nanners like crazy the last few weeks and never found a seed.


I feel better after hearing about your BD. I hope this is the case here. I dealt with plenty of those little yellow bastards when i was first learning to grow.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 8, 2019)

Been trimming for the last couple days and took a pic of a small lower nug of LVTK


----------



## dstroy (Jan 8, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Been trimming for the last couple days and took a pic of a small lower nug of LVTK
> View attachment 4261762


Looks good.

How long did yours go/what did the trichs look like?

Looking forward to the smoke/smell report.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 8, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Looks good.
> 
> How long did yours go/what did the trichs look like?
> 
> Looking forward to the smoke/smell report.


Thank you. That particular one was grown in a small 1gal pot. I should've up-potted but I nvr got around to it. Around the 60 day mark it was starting to suffer so I chopped it a few days early. Trichs were milky but it still could've gone a few more days.
All the others are in 5 gals and those are coming down today @ 67 days. 
I'll try to get a macro of the trichs.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 8, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thank you. That particular one was grown in a small 1gal pot. I should've up-potted but I nvr got around to it. Around the 60 day mark it was starting to suffer so I chopped it a few days early. Trichs were milky but it still could've gone a few more days.
> All the others are in 5 gals and those are coming down today @ 67 days.
> I'll try to get a macro of the trichs.


Thank you.


----------



## main cola (Jan 8, 2019)

Gorilla wreck #4


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 8, 2019)

main cola said:


> Gorilla wreck #4 View attachment 4261855


Nice! how far along are they?


----------



## main cola (Jan 8, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Nice! how far along are they?


To be honest I don’t know lol ..I’m thinking 4 weeks or more


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 8, 2019)

Arcata Ghost #2

Has a lemony scent on stem rub. Close node spacing so far. And shes already showing preflowers, nice symmetrical growth. No stretch yet, looks a tad more sativa dom than #1 lookn forward to watching these two flower out.

 

Arcata Ghost #1

Has a very strong rubber and kushy scent on stem rub. Good symmetrical growth too. Shes showing preflowers as well. Close node spacing as well. But stretch hasn't hit yet either.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 8, 2019)

what's the stem rub smell on any Lemon Crashers?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 8, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> CV Arcata Ghost 59 days. Woke up this morning to a surprise . Around a dozen nanners on one of the AG's. I cut all of them off and have about 10 more days of flowering. Any thoughts out there should i try to take it to the end? I wont be surprised if the whole room has been seeded. It has been a couple of years since i have seen any herms. It has been a couple years since i used femished seeds.


This bums me out. Hope the two I just threw in flower dont herm. I'm getting ready to fill both flower tents to the brim with flavor. I cant be having sacks or nanners. Itll b packed to tight. Itll seed everything up. About to shove 4 Mac × Alien Apple Warp, 2 Ghost OG × Tangie F2, and 2 Blue Zkittlez x White Cherry Truffle. Those 8 will be 12/12 from sprout. Well a few days old and then throw in flower. Minus any males that show up.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 8, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> what's the stem rub smell on any Lemon Crashers?


Just typical skunky type weed smell. No citrus smells so far. I had to top the 2 I have because they weren't doing any side growth. I'll get photos up here eventually.


----------



## growslut (Jan 9, 2019)

Just finished LA Affie. Indoor plant, just took it outdoors for a few pics. And forgot to get a whole plant shot until after chopping, so the last pic is full plant-just chopped.

Not a big yielder, but nice gassy smell with a little bit of skunkiness. This strain keeps shooting out white hairs and looking like its not finished, kind of like GPS gear. I've grown it twice and chopped the first time at 70 days with mostly white hairs. This one went 85 days and looks like it could have gone some more.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 9, 2019)

my la affies finished about 9 weeks with no whiteys and had a sweet taste and a funk to the stem rub and smell. But had some kick to the buzz, a lil more in the head than I was expecting, but longer lasting, or at least my couple were like that


----------



## growslut (Jan 9, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> my la affies finished about 9 weeks with no whiteys and had a sweet taste and a funk to the stem rub and smell. But had some kick to the buzz, a lil more in the head than I was expecting, but longer lasting, or at least my couple were like that


Right on. Yes, my last one had that sweet taste (grapey?) and funk. This one smells a little more gassy. And agree that the buzz was more in the head. Enjoyable, but not as heavy as I had hoped for a reportedly pure indica.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 9, 2019)

growslut said:


> Right on. Yes, my last one had that sweet taste (grapey?) and funk. This one smells a little more gassy. And agree that the buzz was more in the head. Enjoyable, but not as heavy as I had hoped for a reportedly pure indica.


I kind of suspected this was the case, the leaves on mine are were not nearly Indy looking enough for a pure indica.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 9, 2019)

description on leafly is spot on on this one. energetic uplifting buzz, feels like a sat but 100% indica. But also have seen many affies stretch some, so there's that.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 9, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> description on leafly is spot on on this one. energetic uplifting buzz, feels like a sat but 100% indica. But also have seen many affies stretch some, so there's that.


Good to know, I did no research on this one, which is rare for me. I just know a handful of breeders have used it, and I assumed that it was to shorten flower times.


----------



## main cola (Jan 9, 2019)

Little bud from one of my Lvtk that’s been curing for a couple of weeks now


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 9, 2019)

La affie


----------



## dstroy (Jan 10, 2019)

6 lvtk week 6


----------



## Indoorpro (Jan 10, 2019)

just mega crop?


----------



## Flash63 (Jan 10, 2019)

Lvtk 7weeks from seed.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 10, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> just mega crop?


No,

megacrop 6g/gal
Emerald harvest calmag 50ml/44gal only at res change
Mammoth p, at a little less than 0.6ml/gal just use the little squeeze measure thing and fill that up says 25ml.

I add back at 1/8 strength, I let my EC drop from 1.6 to 1 and then it gets changed and right back to 1.6. I could add back more, stronger but I think the schedule I’m on now is working ok.


----------



## kingzt (Jan 10, 2019)

dstroy said:


> No,
> 
> megacrop 6g/gal
> Emerald harvest calmag 50ml/44gal only at res change
> ...


Do you feel that mega crop lacks calcium and magnesium? Have you noticed issues when you don't supplement cal/mag?


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 10, 2019)

kingzt said:


> Do you feel that mega crop lacks calcium and magnesium? Have you noticed issues when you don't supplement cal/mag?


Growing outdoors, I had no issues with Ca or Mg in Mega Crop. When I started under 3000k quantum boards, however, I started seeing signs of Mg deficiency. That was with the old formula, with the new formula, I'm not seeing any issues at all. I supplement my feed with Recharge once a week, otherwise it's straight Mega Crop in tap water.

I just wanted to add my experience, not trying to answer for @dstroy.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 10, 2019)

lvtk, about to get pinched and tied down to get all those sites shooting up, vegging 20 or so plants atm so everything is growing up , up lol 

Acrata ghosts, middle and right. see how shitty one is looking on the right that’s been like that from seed throwing weird fucked leaves oh well I see I ain’t the only one having dramas with them.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 10, 2019)

My two bean pole lemon crashes. I was gonna let them veg a bit longer but fuck it. I threw them in the flower tent and will cut a clone off each to run again.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 10, 2019)

kingzt said:


> Do you feel that mega crop lacks calcium and magnesium? Have you noticed issues when you don't supplement cal/mag?


I've had pretty much the same experience as socaljoe. I've only had mag def from switching to cobs.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 10, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I've had pretty much the same experience as socaljoe. I've only had mag def from switching to cobs.


Do you find that you need to supplement with cal-mag or mag sulfate? I just flipped to 12/12 last night and am concerned about having an ugly deficiency crop up as they start stretching...thinking about getting ahead of the 8-ball and just adding a bit of cal-mag now before I have an issue.

The things to learn with indoor... When I was adding cal-mag to my outdoor grow, I actually caused a lockout due to an abundance of calcium...at least that's what my research led me to, and when I cut the cal-mag things straightened out.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 11, 2019)

kingzt said:


> Do you feel that mega crop lacks calcium and magnesium? Have you noticed issues when you don't supplement cal/mag?


I just needed a little extra with the old formula, I have about 30# of the old stuff left before I buy the new formula. Yes, I would see the ca rust spots, here and there without calmag.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 11, 2019)

dstroy said:


> 6 lvtk week 6
> 
> View attachment 4262888 View attachment 4262889 View attachment 4262890


Damn @ dstroy you are going to need a machete to get thru that jungle. LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 11, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> I just flipped to 12/12 last night and am concerned about having an ugly deficiency crop up as they start stretching.
> The things to learn with indoor...


LOL socaljoe. You just described my grow. It's been an interesting re-entry here to the indoor gig. Just about everything I could do wrong I seem to have done...and then...shit happened I couldn't control...

New spot. Have done 5 years of OD here....but gave the indoor a rest after over 25 years of perpetual/cash cropping/etc. 

My first fuck up was using coco. Never has been my thing...my go to...or a medium I've ever had a non-probelmatic grow in. But like a dumbass...I had a bag of Mother Earth...and in they went.

Second fuck up....I've always used the creek to water my ganja. This year its frozen over...so I started hauling jugs down from the kitchen/well. Stupid me...failed to check pH.....and at 8....and with the coco...things started to go whacky after a few weeks. Got a tester...some pH down....and started chasing that shit (something else I hate to do/why I avoid coco)).... I did get things kinda sorta back in the zone....but yeah....by then...shit looked pertty rough across the board. Green...yellow...brown...Some selections stretched and did the beanpole....especially after I started to (I think) get the ph inline. Due to the stretch...I was then forced to prop the shorter ones up on other containers/etc. to attempt to get a somewhat even canopy.

Fortunately...the focus of this grow was merely to go through the new seeds I've purchased to check stability/end product to make some decisions as to what to run outside this coming Summer. I'm certainly not needing pot. Good thing!. In the "stability" Dept.....I definitely gave em all some torture....and I'm happy to say....no funny biz has reared it's head. Was kinda worried after some of the CT reports/etc. 

Then the real "fun" arrived. A few weeks after the flip.....I went in for a colonoscopy. I broke my back in thr 90's....and was addicted for years to Oxy due to that injury. Over time I've avoided surgery///kicked the narcs....and basically have come to a place where I can exist...on most days...without >too much< pain. It's been about 10 years since I had "an event". Unfortunately....when they knocked me out and i was FULLY relaxed...which I never do....they tweeked my old injury. For 4-5 days after the procedure...I couldn't stand up without using a chair in front of me to assist....and even then it was mega painful. Like lightning striking my back. The wife was out of town....the grow is 100 ft down the hill.... and for a good week...it was all I could do to carry 2 jugs down and bend over far enough to haphazardly get some water on em. Seriously not fun. (for any of us) I mean....10 minutes + to walk 100 ft....it was crazy shit.

Then...a few days later... my golden retreiver went down. 12 years old...had a good run......but wow.....just what I needed when I could barely move. It was quite the scene...him trying to walk off the embankment into the creek...me screaming in pain at every movement and trying to head him off.... it was insane on all levels

Wife comes home a week later. Brings the flu with from the family back home. I go down for 10 fuckin DAYS. Had a foot of snow in the middle of it allI had to shovel out...and I thought I was gonna die. Again...the plants just got water tossed on em every few days in an attempt to keep em alive.... leaves curling brown....rainbow colors....buds coming on.....body just not cooperating at all. All I could do was water em and go...YIKES....

So basically...it was a month that all HELL broke loose.....and the grow suffered bigly due to it....and my stupidity early on with the pH. 

It IS an fucking amazing plant though....cus there's a timeline there that they are gonna meet....one way or the other. Thankfully...the MITES didn't come...LOL.

All of this will get squished into rosin anyway....and it is offering me a peek at the >possibilities< with some of these selections. I have another round up and coming....NOT in coco....so hopefully I can eeek out something this go around that doesn't look like I'm a total noob. I'm on the fence whether pics are needed...LOL.... but thought I'd detail the grow just the same cus I did so when my OD was rockin'. I figure I gotta detail it all...not just the good stuff.. Either way...I can say that this grow is certainly one of my worst....heehee. Again though....glad I'm not depending on this for $$$ and it's all for FUN.

FWiW....plants are Round 1.... LA Affie (1)....Cheap Thrills (3)....Scarlett Johanssen (2)....Tally Mon (3) Hyper Sally Cookies (1)
Round 2.... Scarlett (2)....Purple cheddar (2).....Six Star (4)....California cherries (2)...might be another....blanking out...
Round 3....Forest Park Purple (2)....Beach wedding (1).... Cherry alien Glue Punch (3) Alien glue tonic (3).... (did 3 BW but the rooters dried out during the flu bout and 2 didn't pop. Fuck me)

Still buying seeds i don't need....LOL....but you guys know how that shit is........ have some HUrkle coming from a friend as well....so I think one of thoise will get an OD run cus I've yet to hear a bad report on it. Either way.....the gig now will be how to hold off and not end up with 40 plants (like 2 seasons ago...LOL)....cus wow.....I don't think i've ever had this many new seed selections at one time...

onward through the fog...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 11, 2019)

Final CV grow report. 5 ELL plants. 1 ELL thru nanner's at 6 weeks and i tossed that one. The other 4 look fine maybe 3 different pheno's out of 5 plants. Wonderful smell lemon creamy with some after shave cream thrown in there. The ELL had significant stretch. 3 Arcata Ghost plants. 1 of the 3 thru nanner's at 8 weeks. I am just cutting them off and hoping they are sterile.No trouble out of the other two. 2 different pheno;s on this one. 1 did not stretch that much and looked just like the one on the web page. The other two were pretty stretchy. I am not saying the nanner's are from genetics or stress. The fact is i just don't know. Anyhow here are some shots from the closet. Any purple looking plants are GP Jelly Pie


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 11, 2019)

I have one lemon crasher outgrowing the TK91's. Crazy, got a lemon stem rub, has to be the lemon crashers,big, buds forming are even big, compared to similar tall plants. the banana kush has more of a smooth plantain funk and TK91 have their own funk. Labels all come off so its a guessin game. Don't think I got but one of Amos's NYC Copper, got three of the green mustaches free sampler pack that was hulk boogers/radioactive snot, and those under a blurple are the frostiest plants so far. I can't explain it, it is what it is. But I think I got that lemon crasher picked out, she's a stretchin monster, but everything bout her is big. Should be dandies imho.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 11, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Do you find that you need to supplement with cal-mag or mag sulfate? I just flipped to 12/12 last night and am concerned about having an ugly deficiency crop up as they start stretching...thinking about getting ahead of the 8-ball and just adding a bit of cal-mag now before I have an issue.
> 
> The things to learn with indoor... When I was adding cal-mag to my outdoor grow, I actually caused a lockout due to an abundance of calcium...at least that's what my research led me to, and when I cut the cal-mag things straightened out.


When I switched to cobs I was aware of the mag def issue. They only ran for about ten days before I started seeing a need for mag, I considered a few options and decided to buy a gallon of calimagic. I think it was @HydroRed that told me he was using 2ml pg, that's where I started and it cleared up the mag def pretty quick. No issues yet, I'm kinda stringing these plants along right now waiting for clones, so I haven't kicked everything into high gear yet.

To add.... I don't see a need for more calcium in MC, but like I said, the extra bit I'm adding hasn't caused any problems.


----------



## kingzt (Jan 11, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I just needed a little extra with the old formula, I have about 30# of the old stuff left before I buy the new formula. Yes, I would see the ca rust spots, here and there without calmag.


What are the cal/man ratios on the old formula? The new batch is 5.6 and 2.3%


----------



## growslut (Jan 11, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> LOL socaljoe. You just described my grow. It's been an interesting re-entry here to the indoor gig. Just about everything I could do wrong I seem to have done...and then...shit happened I couldn't control...
> 
> New spot. Have done 5 years of OD here....but gave the indoor a rest after over 25 years of perpetual/cash cropping/etc.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about all your recent struggles. Hopefully, life has some good times ahead to balance out all the pain.

Impressive that you kept so many plants alive with the bad back. I've seen you grow monsters and no doubt that is what's coming!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 11, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> LOL socaljoe. You just described my grow. It's been an interesting re-entry here to the indoor gig. Just about everything I could do wrong I seem to have done...and then...shit happened I couldn't control...
> 
> New spot. Have done 5 years of OD here....but gave the indoor a rest after over 25 years of perpetual/cash cropping/etc.
> 
> ...


FUN??? Man i know things will get better for you because i don't think they could get any worse. Hope you have good luck on all future grows.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 11, 2019)

kingzt said:


> What are the cal/man ratios on the old formula? The new batch is 5.6 and 2.3%


I don’t know, I’d just try the new stuff on its own and see if I needed to supplement. I’ll know in about a year or so when I need to buy more. I bought a large quantity (for me anyway) of the old formula before they changed it, when I heard they were going to change it, just in case. Now I’ve got a year to watch grows with the new MC.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 11, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I don’t know, I’d just try the new stuff on its own and see if I needed to supplement. I’ll know in about a year or so when I need to buy more. I bought a large quantity (for me anyway) of the old formula before they changed it, when I heard they were going to change it, just in case. Now I’ve got a year to watch grows with the new MC.


Same here, I have enough of the old to last until there's plenty of reports on the new stuff.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Then...a few days later... my golden retreiver went down. 12 years old...had a good run......but wow.....just what I needed when I could barely move. It was quite the scene...him trying to walk off the embankment into the creek...me screaming in pain at every movement and trying to head him off.... it was insane on all levels


So sorry to read all of this misery you've endured. But I'll bet the retriever is now trying to convince my two previous labs that he had it better here than they did. My current boy just turned 9, my other two only lived to be 11, so the dread is approaching, even though Charlie Murphy is still doing real good. I refuse to join him in the morning creek plunge.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 11, 2019)

macsnax said:


> When I switched to cobs I was aware of the mag def issue. They only ran for about ten days before I started seeing a need for mag, I considered a few options and decided to buy a gallon of calimagic. I think it was @HydroRed that told me he was using 2ml pg, that's where I started and it cleared up the mag def pretty quick. No issues yet, I'm kinda stringing these plants along right now waiting for clones, so I haven't kicked everything into high gear yet.
> 
> To add.... I don't see a need for more calcium in MC, but like I said, the extra bit I'm adding hasn't caused any problems.


Glad it cleared up quick for you. I have yet to experience a Ca toxicity yet from the CaliMagic myself. It does a great job at keeping the Mg deficiency at bay under LED lighting.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 11, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> LOL socaljoe. You just described my grow. It's been an interesting re-entry here to the indoor gig. Just about everything I could do wrong I seem to have done...and then...shit happened I couldn't control...
> 
> New spot. Have done 5 years of OD here....but gave the indoor a rest after over 25 years of perpetual/cash cropping/etc.
> 
> ...


Thats a rough month, and Im glad its behind you. Sounds like you have a hell of a line up ready to go though!


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jan 11, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Final CV grow report. 5 ELL plants. 1 ELL thru nanner's at 6 weeks and i tossed that one. The other 4 look fine maybe 3 different pheno's out of 5 plants. Wonderful smell lemon creamy with some after shave cream thrown in there. The ELL had significant stretch. 3 Arcata Ghost plants. 1 of the 3 thru nanner's at 8 weeks. I am just cutting them off and hoping they are sterile.No trouble out of the other two. 2 different pheno;s on this one. 1 did not stretch that much and looked just like the one on the web page. The other two were pretty stretchy. I am not saying the nanner's are from genetics or stress. The fact is i just don't know. Anyhow here are some shots from the closet. Any purple looking plants are GP Jelly PieView attachment 4263093 View attachment 4263095 View attachment 4263097 View attachment 4263099 View attachment 4263100 View attachment 4263101


I have a pack of jelly pie. How many seeds did u pop? How many females did u end up with?


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2019)

Arcata Ghost chopped at 63 days. Almost all cola.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 11, 2019)

yellowrx03 said:


> I have a pack of jelly pie. How many seeds did u pop? How many females did u end up with?


1 female out of 6 seeds on the Jelly pie. Fooled me she was the tallest and strongest( in veg) of the 6 thought sure it was going to be male.


----------



## main cola (Jan 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Arcata Ghost chopped at 63 days. Almost all cola.
> 
> View attachment 4263386 View attachment 4263387 View attachment 4263388 View attachment 4263389 View attachment 4263390 View attachment 4263391



Did she throw some bananas late in flower or only the one?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Arcata Ghost chopped at 63 days. Almost all cola.
> 
> View attachment 4263386 View attachment 4263387 View attachment 4263388 View attachment 4263389 View attachment 4263390 View attachment 4263391


Looking good @amos . I am going to try to take my AG at 67 ish days.Because i am try to cut everything at once. The one pheno ( Miss Arcata) looks like she wants to go a little longer.Looking forward to the smoke report from you on the AG.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 11, 2019)

main cola said:


> Did she throw some bananas late in flower or only the one?View attachment 4263406


Haven't noticed any before you highlighted the one. Honestly, I don't bother looking for them after 7 weeks. A few bonus seeds at the end is rarely a bad thing.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 11, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> LOL socaljoe. You just described my grow. It's been an interesting re-entry here to the indoor gig. Just about everything I could do wrong I seem to have done...and then...shit happened I couldn't control...
> 
> New spot. Have done 5 years of OD here....but gave the indoor a rest after over 25 years of perpetual/cash cropping/etc.
> 
> ...


Jesus man, you've been going through it. Best wishes going forward.

Funny you should mention your difficulty with coco... I've really taken to coco quite naturally. I've made some errors here and there, but on the whole I've had very few issues once I learned to not treat it like soil, but rather to approach it from a hydroponics point of view.

I was really intimidated by the idea of growing indoors, and honestly I'm still just waiting for the whole thing to come crashing down around me. So far though, I've been employing the KISS method and it's going ok...knock on wood.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 11, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I don’t know, I’d just try the new stuff on its own and see if I needed to supplement. I’ll know in about a year or so when I need to buy more. I bought a large quantity (for me anyway) of the old formula before they changed it, when I heard they were going to change it, just in case. Now I’ve got a year to watch grows with the new MC.


Hard to pass up that deal what 22lbs was 55.00. I might be a few years getting rid of that! Just a fraction of what i have spent in bottle nutrients over the last few years.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 11, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hard to pass up that deal what 22lbs was 55.00. I might be a few years getting rid of that! Just a fraction of what i have spent in bottle nutrients over the last few years.


Even the smaller amts like the 2500 g bag for that price and even the smaller bags is great, imo, and looks like you don't use quite as much per gallon as old formula in my situation, looks like it hovers around a teaspoon throughout whole grow, give or take a ml. Win-Win


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 11, 2019)

Just an FYI for those who'd like to try it...you can get a 750g bag of new formula Mega Crop for the cost of shipping with the code MEGACROP2 on their website.


----------



## main cola (Jan 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Haven't noticed any before you highlighted the one. Honestly, I don't bother looking for them after 7 weeks. A few bonus seeds at the end is rarely a bad thing.


Looks awesome


----------



## macsnax (Jan 11, 2019)

All this MC talk is making me want to try the new formula, I think I'm going start my tomatoes for the greenhouse on it soon.


----------



## main cola (Jan 11, 2019)

Couple more pics of the Gorilla Wreck #4 First girl2nd girl


----------



## dstroy (Jan 11, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> LOL socaljoe. You just described my grow. It's been an interesting re-entry here to the indoor gig. Just about everything I could do wrong I seem to have done...and then...shit happened I couldn't control...
> 
> New spot. Have done 5 years of OD here....but gave the indoor a rest after over 25 years of perpetual/cash cropping/etc.
> 
> ...


dang dude, that's fuckin rough.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 11, 2019)

Hurkles are definitely stout compared to the lemon crash on my end.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Jan 11, 2019)

Placed order on Monday. Received on Thursday. There was a handwritten note thanking me for my business. I ordered the arcata skunk. Instead of receiving 5 fem seeds i received 10! And he threw in a 5 pack of the pure LA affie. Thanks Rusty. Excellent work! Im running the lvtk, triple nova, and pure ghost og right now. Cant wait to pop more beans from CV

Ps.. even the tissue paper he wrapped my seeds in smells great. He must spray cologne on it. This guy has thought of everything!


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 11, 2019)

I just bent my lemon crasher over tonight, tired of fuckin with her, messin with light, etc.


----------



## growslut (Jan 11, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Placed order on Monday. Received on Thursday. There was a handwritten note thanking me for my business. I ordered the arcata skunk. Instead of receiving 5 fem seeds i received 10! And he threw in a 5 pack of the pure LA affie. Thanks Rusty. Excellent work! Im running the lvtk, triple nova, and pure ghost og right now. Cant wait to pop more beans from CV
> 
> Ps.. even the tissue paper he wrapped my seeds in smells great. He must spray cologne on it. This guy has thought of everything!


Rusty's handwritten notes are special. Impressive personal touch

And you're right, he must spray the paper with cologne but that scent is


----------



## dstroy (Jan 11, 2019)

macsnax said:


> When I switched to cobs I was aware of the mag def issue. They only ran for about ten days before I started seeing a need for mag, I considered a few options and decided to buy a gallon of calimagic. I think it was @HydroRed that told me he was using 2ml pg, that's where I started and it cleared up the mag def pretty quick. No issues yet, I'm kinda stringing these plants along right now waiting for clones, so I haven't kicked everything into high gear yet.
> 
> To add.... I don't see a need for more calcium in MC, but like I said, the extra bit I'm adding hasn't caused any problems.


I needed extra calcium, but haven't seen anyone else need it. 

I think even I only really need it (calcium) at one certain point in flower, but I do need the mg all the time so I always add the calmag at res change but only then.

I agree that it doesn't need any extra added.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 12, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Jesus man, you've been going through it. Best wishes going forward.
> 
> Funny you should mention your difficulty with coco... I've really taken to coco quite naturally. I've made some errors here and there, but on the whole I've had very few issues once I learned to not treat it like soil, but rather to approach it from a hydroponics point of view.
> 
> I was really intimidated by the idea of growing indoors, and honestly I'm still just waiting for the whole thing to come crashing down around me. So far though, I've been employing the KISS method and it's going ok...knock on wood.



Thanks all. I know everyone has their challenges....and I HAVE been through worse (losing kids >the< worst)....but this was one of thise gigs where I was laughing and crying at the same time...it was just that much of a comedy of errors. Back-to-back-to-back-to-back events....every one taking me farther down the shitter. It's been a month today since it all started and I'm just now starting to feel "normal" again.

From what i see socaljoe.....yer doing well with this new-to-you indoor gig.

I've been an OF guy for years (though it has changed in formulation)...but I started out in 50/50 perlite vermiculite in cut off gallon milk jugs in a SOG 30 years ago...treating it like you say...a hydro grow. (120 plants per cycle) I've ran about every system there is over the years. UC/RDWC/DWC/NFT/Ebb/flow/DTW/aeroponics/aquaponics ... yaddayaddayadda. Had a stint with coco and smart pots for awhile cus a friend was rockin that hard...but it was always a gnat-filled shit show for me. 

As I've gotten old (LOL) I don't enjoy fuckin with/switching it all up as I once did....nor do I have to cus with "legality" here now it's gonna from full-on $$ livlihood $$ back to a hobby. Thus...i usually take the known route. (til this run) Such is why I don't have the COB's and other toys on deck. Gotta keep it all down to a roar now that the 'jah just piles up and the cash croppin is a thing of the past.

Never had the chance to do the OD thing til 5 season ago. Now there's no real reason to grow indoors other than for fun/to check variety/stability/etc. If only I'd bought this property 20 years ago.

Definitely thinking about Summer right now....


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 12, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I needed extra calcium, but haven't seen anyone else need it.
> 
> I think even I only really need it (calcium) at one certain point in flower, but I do need the mg all the time so I always add the calmag at res change but only then.
> 
> I agree that it doesn't need any extra added.


I always seem to get a cal deficiency whenever I let the plants grow to close to my leds.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 12, 2019)

Chem 91 s1's
   
Cookie wreck


----------



## dstroy (Jan 12, 2019)

_


dubekoms said:



I always seem to get a cal deficiency whenever I let the plants grow to close to my leds.

Click to expand...

_
Same, unless I add calmag.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 12, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> I always seem to get a cal deficiency whenever I let the plants grow to close to my leds.





dstroy said:


> Same, unless I add calmag.


That's good to know, I'll keep it in mind


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 12, 2019)

No word from Rusty again since December 28th
3 emails sent...no reply back and no replacement seeds sent so far...…
Not very good customer service.
If I ever buy there strains again it will be from a vendor....but I prolly wont buy no more from them.
Just grow out what I have from them and move on.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 12, 2019)

use the phone number, man. He'll talk to ya on the phone


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 12, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> use the phone number, man. He'll talk to ya on the phone


Yes ok thanks for the tip Bodyne...have yourself a nice day.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 12, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> Yes ok thanks for the tip Bodyne...have yourself a nice day.


spoke with him over the phone per a double hit paypal deal. We both handled it, but he just a reg guy trying to do right, it seemed to me. That number is listed on his website, I think.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 12, 2019)

Yes I see his number...will call him.
Have been busy with people this morning....everyone wants there kodi box redone and some want to get into iptv to save on a cable/sat bill.
Times are a bit tough I guess for people after the festive season.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 12, 2019)

Cheap Thrills down @ day 65


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 12, 2019)

LVTK the stupid pheno a few days over week 7,this girl going to yield good.Taste isn't anything special,but that frost,she's falling all over the place,stacked nicely


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 12, 2019)

I tossed the 2 hurkle ogs into the flower tent tonight. They were just big enough to cut a clone off each. Just want to flower plants small to go through as many as I can.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jan 13, 2019)

Decided not to run the two struggling arcata ghosts, one is very slow in veg, one has mutated leaves, all crinkly. Compared to the winner A/C it’s leaps and bounds behind. got too many things going on and only feels right to leave them in veg for abit longer. Anyone had a slow growing pheno or a pheno that been throwing weird looking leAves??


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 13, 2019)

Affie getting ready to stretch might even use a second trellis on top yet
Lvtk for smoke this arvo


----------



## dstroy (Jan 13, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> No word from Rusty again since December 28th
> 3 emails sent...no reply back and no replacement seeds sent so far...…
> Not very good customer service.
> If I ever buy there strains again it will be from a vendor....but I prolly wont buy no more from them.
> Just grow out what I have from them and move on.


He took a long ass time to email me back but he did.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I tossed the 2 hurkle ogs into the flower tent tonight. They were just big enough to cut a clone off each. Just want to flower plants small to go through as many as I can.


man, Im kinda hard to please and most generally hate purples because of potency issues, but I actually dug the hurkels I grew. One straight purp like urk, but the others were shades of blue to lavender and the HAOG leaners were potent and had a great oily grape taste coating the mouth. jme. Why Im a lil surprised with all the terp dealios goin round, its not up there a lil .


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 13, 2019)

I def got 2 completely different phenos of Arcata Ghost. But I like variety so it diesnt bother me. Both are about to bust loose and stretch. Only on like day 4 or 5 maybe of flower. I'd have to look. Maybe not even 5 days. But both smell very good on the stem rub. But not gonna lie. The one Cali Mango Mass in with it. Smells better than any of the 4 in the tent now. Transplanting 4 Mac × Alien Apple Warp and 2 Blue Zkittlez x White Cherry Truffle this evening probably. And putting I with them. So hopefully they stretch to awful much. Bc its gonna be packed. 

 
The two in the middle front and middle back are Arcata Ghost.


----------



## tman42 (Jan 13, 2019)

dstroy said:


> He took a long ass time to email me back but he did.


I don't know, Rusty took a while to get back to me but after that he has done more then what i expected. He was out of the PRK so I opted to just wait until his spring, which he mentioned there would be some new stuff, and then he told me since I was in no hurry and handled this in such a good way that he would hook me up with two packs of whatever i want. I don't even have to take the PRK if i decide I want something from the new drop instead. He has been excellent to work with and I will be a customer for a while to come. Thanks again Rusty!


----------



## coppershot (Jan 13, 2019)

LVTK


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 13, 2019)

I'm not a fan of the material girl, but I dig "Rescue Me" [see Music section]. Testing PRK. Halfway through is enough. Again, very tasty and a cool buzz.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 13, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> man, Im kinda hard to please and most generally hate purples because of potency issues, but I actually dug the hurkels I grew. One straight purp like urk, but the others were shades of blue to lavender and the HAOG leaners were potent and had a great oily grape taste coating the mouth. jme. Why Im a lil surprised with all the terp dealios goin round, its not up there a lil .


I love the flavor on purple strains like urkle or purple kush. You're right about them being a little weaker but flavor is nice. I'm hoping for an urkle leaner but I wouldn't mind a haog leaner either, lol. Neither are tall or stretchy so I'm guessing they'll be more towards the urkle. Be interesting to see how they turn out but I like what you're describing.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 14, 2019)

tommarijuana said:


> LVTK the stupid pheno a few days over week 7,this girl going to yield good.Taste isn't anything special,but that frost,she's falling all over the place,stacked nicelyView attachment 4263926


I wouldn't care about the taste on that one...it looks so good to me....making me hungry just looking at it lol


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 14, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I love the flavor on purple strains like urkle or purple kush. You're right about them being a little weaker but flavor is nice. I'm hoping for an urkle leaner but I wouldn't mind a haog leaner either, lol. Neither are tall or stretchy so I'm guessing they'll be more towards the urkle. Be interesting to see how they turn out but I like what you're describing.


I loves me some purple!

These are my favorites so far:
https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Plush_Berry/TGA_Subcool_Seeds/
https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Double_Purple_Doja/TGA_Subcool_Seeds/


----------



## Indoorpro (Jan 15, 2019)

What you guys think bout this plant. LVTK
Both male & female? 9 days into 12/12


----------



## Indoorpro (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## growslut (Jan 15, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> View attachment 4265088 View attachment 4265090 View attachment 4265091 View attachment 4265093


Yup, its def in full hermie mode 

Looks similar to some of my CV hermie's


----------



## Indoorpro (Jan 15, 2019)

growslut said:


> Yup, its def in full hermie mode
> 
> Looks similar to some of my CV hermie's


should i toss ?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 15, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> should i toss ?


IMO i would get rid of it right away. Hopefully it has not pollinated any other plant in the room. If it's just a couple you can try to pick them off but risky.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 15, 2019)

growslut said:


> Yup, its def in full hermie mode
> 
> Looks similar to some of my CV hermie's


@growslut do you still have some CV gear going?


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 15, 2019)

Well it does happen with these all female strains...no matter the breeder or strain.
Most breeders will replace...if they stand behind what they sell.

I threw in a pure ghost in my one flower room few days ago.
Sitting beside a gorilla glue x ghost train haze I made.

I have the cookie wreck regular plants going.which will go to flower in the next week.
Also have the 91 skunk not far behind the cookie wreck.
Cookie wreck fems I have going to...its the smallest of the bunch but was the last to pop.

Albert Super Tramp cant comment on that one....not 1 seed out of a pack germed and I gave up on replacement as Rusty said he would make it right December 28 and nothing has made it here and no emails back.

Came to the conclusion...wont be buying from Rusty no more.
I only deal with breeders and seed vendors who know how to give support on what they sell.
Am I mad....nope, just really disappointed...


----------



## brickburg (Jan 15, 2019)

Affie bud/flower pics?


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 15, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> should i toss ?


I had a lvtk do the same thing a few weeks ago. Chopped and in the garbage immediately.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jan 15, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> should i toss ?


Yes toss b4 u contaminate. That's what I would do.


----------



## chatttimes (Jan 15, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> I have the cookie wreck regular plants going.which will go to flower in the next week.
> Also have the 91 skunk not far behind the cookie wreck.
> Cookie wreck fems I have going to...its the smallest of the bunch but was the last to pop.
> 
> ...


I ran a few cookiewreck fems and loved everyone of them, Solid nugs, frost, flavor, potency, all there


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 15, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> should i toss ?


If its throwing male parts this early, Im doubtful it will be a good plant to keep in a room of fems unless you want seeded bud. If it were late flower then that may be a different story. My guess would be that its just gonna continue throwing male parts.


----------



## growslut (Jan 15, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @growslut do you still have some CV gear going?


Yup, got a bunch of CV gear approaching harvest in the next few weeks.

Everything in the tent looks stable while I water, but I haven't pulled them out and given them a full looking over. Fingers crossed its a harvest of buds, not seeds


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 15, 2019)

growslut said:


> Yup, got a bunch of CV gear approaching harvest in the next few weeks.
> 
> Everything in the tent looks stable while I water, but I haven't pulled them out and given them a full looking over. Fingers crossed its a harvest of buds, not seeds


That is the problem late in flower for inspecting plants hard to move them around. I am taking down AG and ELL tomorrow day 67 flower. I am hoping the same thing you are.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 15, 2019)

Chuck it. Two animals cookies went full herm on me in the 3rd week and I chucked them. I had a couple of parts on one of my LVTK and I picked them off with no sign of them returning.


----------



## Indoorpro (Jan 15, 2019)

Thx guys i chop him/her lol ... got two more lvtk .. three ast and two tk going now.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2019)

One or two balls early is no big deal pick them off and youre usually good. If it is multiple balls in various spots early on then its no good.


----------



## Indoorpro (Jan 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> One or two balls early is no big deal pick them off and youre usually good. If it is multiple balls in various spots early on then its no good.


All 8 mains had balls.. i did mainlined all 8 plants


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> All 8 mains had balls.. i did mainlined all 8 plants


Werd, she/he has got to go. Sucks to spend time and energy just to chop before you can harvest but unfortunately it happens. Just keep chugging along man.


----------



## Thegermling (Jan 15, 2019)

Thats weird I stripped the shit out of my lvtk in one go around week 6. I looked for balls anywhere just in case for a whole week but everythings been gucci. It should depend on pheno I guess and environment.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Thats weird I stripped the shit out of my lvtk in one go around week 6. I looked for balls anywhere just in case for a whole week but everythings been gucci. It should depend on pheno I guess and environment.


Oh yeah, different pheno different problems. The lvtk I got doesnt throw nanners for nada. Ive stressed her every way I can think of but no nanners.

Although her offspring have a bad tendency to throw mutants which sucks! I had high hopes for her for breeding but right now she is looking like Mac1 in that dept.


----------



## Indoorpro (Jan 15, 2019)

This was her/him mainline for 8 shoots... it sucks big time cause i veg all 8 plants for 45 days from seed..


----------



## coppershot (Jan 15, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Thats weird I stripped the shit out of my lvtk in one go around week 6. I looked for balls anywhere just in case for a whole week but everythings been gucci. It should depend on pheno I guess and environment.


Yup. Got one LVTK and it's perfect, the other had a couple of sacks, I removed them a now it's been perfect.


----------



## Thegermling (Jan 15, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> View attachment 4265336
> This was her/him mainline for 8 shoots... it sucks big time cause i veg all 8 plants for 45 days from seed..


Bro those would have overflowed your tent to be honest. Look at destroys lvtk for proof of that. Would have been a jungle in there!


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 15, 2019)

Its odd, up until he started his own site, I heard next to nothing about intersex plants, now it seems to be a semi regular occurrence. Wonder if its simply the law of averages and more are growing his stuff now or something else. Just a idle thought, not trying to start a war


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Its odd, up until he started his own site, I heard next to nothing about intersex plants, now it seems to be a semi regular occurrence. Wonder if its simply the law of averages and more are growing his stuff now or something else. Just a idle thought, not trying to start a war


You talking about scamming? It happens but hopefully no one here is doing that!


----------



## coppershot (Jan 15, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Its odd, up until he started his own site, I heard next to nothing about intersex plants, now it seems to be a semi regular occurrence. Wonder if its simply the law of averages and more are growing his stuff now or something else. Just a idle thought, not trying to start a war


For the longest time I would only buy/grow regular beans due to intersexing issues with feminized seeds. I took a chance with Cannaventure and I accepted that I might throw some in the gabage, but overall I am happy. The LVTK is very nice and I will pop more animal next run. I cant complain for the price paid (thanks GPS).


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You talking about scamming? It happens but hopefully no one here is doing that!


Was not trying to say that at all, just that it was odd that for a year prior to Rusty selling direct I heard zero mention of hermis and now its one every couple of pages. I am not bitching at all, I think my prior comments in this thread about the topic make my feelings clear, just wondering what caused the jump in intersex reports.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 15, 2019)

cannavernture herm reports have been around and I have been growing cannaventure for almost 10 years now. definitely herm prone. but fireto be found.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 15, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> just wondering what caused the jump in intersex reports.


The social climate these days encourages more sexual confusion issues, and the plant world has picked up on the vibe. But it's just a theory.


----------



## growslut (Jan 15, 2019)

Took down another LA Affie. This is a clone of the 1st pheno-the more fruity version. This one actually packs more of a punch than the gassy one, but I prefer the smell of the gassy to the fruity.

Grown in 1 gallon container. 62 days from flip. Not a big yielder but this plant was stuck against the side of the tent and never got very good light (compared to the other plants).

This plant appears totally stable. Dig that. Still, b/c the smoke isn't as heavy as I'd like it to be I don't plan to run any more clones of LA Affie.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 15, 2019)

Some iffy looking preflowers on the one of the lemon crash og but still too early to really tell. Still early to judge stretch but it's not too dramatic so far. These girls wanted to bean pole so I had to top them before flower and it took them till today to have side branches big enough to cut for a clone. 
LC1
 
LC2

So far I'm digging these hurkles more than the LC but once buds start forming then all bets are off. I only love the the girls who give the best smoke, all the others are just toying with my emotions. 
hurkle, urkle leaner?
 

hurkle HAOG leaner?


----------



## quiescent (Jan 15, 2019)

Herms and germination issues have been around every breeder for a long while, since I've been growing at least. I'd say at least half of his current line will produce herms here and there. Same for just about everyone making seeds now. It's on the grower to research the hell out of the cross itself and it's parentage to make a decision based on their risk tolerances.

I hate to say it but so many states/Canada are going legal/medical right now that you've gotta take everything with a grain of salt. 

I remember legit not reading threads on icmag many years ago for a solid 3 months because Colorado just got their medical rolling. Influx of newer/out of practice growers and pirates getting in over their heads with the same questions about the highest yielding, fastest growing, most potent, homogenous, sexually stable seeds available complaining about germination rates and herms or slow maturing plants. These people are white noise but they don't realize it. Imo the established community has to sift through trash information and opinions that would be better off not shared.

I'm not saying this is the case here. I just keep in mind that if my experience with a breeder is dissimilar to someone else's that it's irrelevant. Until it's my experience that's negative or doesn't reach expectations do I avoid a breeder's work. Someone else's negative experiences are not influencing my decision-making process.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 16, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> If its throwing male parts this early, Im doubtful it will be a good plant to keep in a room of fems unless you want seeded bud. If it were late flower then that may be a different story. My guess would be that its just gonna continue throwing male parts.


I agree. Most times throwing sacks early in flower is a bad sign. Not always. But most. If it's on the mainline stalk early like that you can pretty much guarantee they are gonna be in a main cola. But not always like I said. My first pheno of chem 91 s1 from csi hermed midway up right off the get in flower. Pulled em. Never seen anymore. And no seeds in entire plant. But I also had a clementine cookies that threw two single sacks. I pulled em. Never seen anymore. Chopped her. And during drying curing and whatnot. She threw sacks deep inside main terminal nugs on side branching that couldn't be seen. Loaded up with seeds.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 16, 2019)

Arcata Ghost 

So far so good. No balls yet. One indica dom pheno and one that looks more sativa/hybrid dom. More sativa than indica. But the stretch is almost among us. One has longer node spacing and shorter side branching. The other is shorter and stout. With thick side branching. They are drinking a gallon between both of them every day. Feeding 4.0g/Gallon MC, 0.5g/Gallon Kelp 3.5mL/Gallon Calmag.


----------



## main cola (Jan 16, 2019)

Gorilla wreck #4 2 different girls ,, sorry for the crap pics


----------



## macsnax (Jan 16, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I agree. Most times throwing sacks early in flower is a bad sign. Not always. But most. If it's on the mainline stalk early like that you can pretty much guarantee they are gonna be in a main cola. But not always like I said. My first pheno of chem 91 s1 from csi hermed midway up right off the get in flower. Pulled em. Never seen anymore. And no seeds in entire plant. But I also had a clementine cookies that threw two single sacks. I pulled em. Never seen anymore. Chopped her. And during drying curing and whatnot. She threw sacks deep inside main terminal nugs on side branching that couldn't be seen. Loaded up with seeds.


I had a bruce banner bagseed that tossed nuts early like you're saying, I plucked them off and the plant finished just fine with out a seed in it.


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 16, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Arcata Ghost
> 
> So far so good. No balls yet. One indica dom pheno and one that looks more sativa/hybrid dom. More sativa than indica. But the stretch is almost among us. One has longer node spacing and shorter side branching. The other is shorter and stout. With thick side branching. They are drinking a gallon between both of them every day. Feeding 4.0g/Gallon MC, 0.5g/Gallon Kelp 3.5mL/Gallon Calmag.
> 
> View attachment 4265923 View attachment 4265924


Nice!

You have more headroom for those AG's than I. Just flipped mine last weekend.
I'll watch your progress on these.


----------



## tman42 (Jan 17, 2019)

CVS Tennessee Kush#2 pheno 3


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jan 17, 2019)

I planted one lvtk and one cookie wreck got distracted by my wife. Don't know witch is cw or lvtk. Anyone care to guess . White pot and water bottle are clones of Honeystomper.


----------



## growslut (Jan 17, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> I planted one lvtk and one cookie wreck got distracted by my wife. Don't know witch is cw or lvtk. Anyone care to guess . White pot and water bottle are clones of Honeystomper. View attachment 4266166


Lookin good!

I'd guess that LVTK is on the right and CW on the left. You will be able to tell once you get them to flower. The lemony LVTK will be very clear--and probably smell delicious


----------



## macsnax (Jan 17, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> I planted one lvtk and one cookie wreck got distracted by my wife. Don't know witch is cw or lvtk. Anyone care to guess . White pot and water bottle are clones of Honeystomper. View attachment 4266166


I just did the same thing with my affie and AS when I up potted. I'm sure once they hit flower it will become apparent what they are.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jan 17, 2019)

growslut said:


> Lookin good!
> 
> Thank you .


----------



## Thegermling (Jan 17, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> I planted one lvtk and one cookie wreck got distracted by my wife. Don't know witch is cw or lvtk. Anyone care to guess . White pot and water bottle are clones of Honeystomper. View attachment 4266166


Id say the left is lvtk and right cookie wreck. I dont remember the leaves on the lvtk being that fat.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 17, 2019)

I'd guess the CW on the right as well. LVTK seems to be a slow vegger in my experience, and the leaves on mine arent fat Indica like the one pictured on the right.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 17, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I agree. Most times throwing sacks early in flower is a bad sign. Not always. But most. If it's on the mainline stalk early like that you can pretty much guarantee they are gonna be in a main cola. But not always like I said. My first pheno of chem 91 s1 from csi hermed midway up right off the get in flower. Pulled em. Never seen anymore. And no seeds in entire plant. But I also had a clementine cookies that threw two single sacks. I pulled em. Never seen anymore. Chopped her. And during drying curing and whatnot. She threw sacks deep inside main terminal nugs on side branching that couldn't be seen. Loaded up with seeds.


Yeah that's what one of my chem 91 s1's from rusty did a couple weeks ago. Just plucked them off and haven't seen any since.


big cfeezzie said:


> I planted one lvtk and one cookie wreck got distracted by my wife. Don't know witch is cw or lvtk. Anyone care to guess . White pot and water bottle are clones of Honeystomper. View attachment 4266166


Imo i think the cookie wreck is on the left because of the twisted leaves and the longer stem between the leaf and the main stem. I've noticed a few cookie wrecks from pics and from what I've grown that have that leaf trait.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 17, 2019)

Twisty Cooke wreck leaves


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 17, 2019)

Lurrabq said:


> Nice!
> 
> You have more headroom for those AG's than I. Just flipped mine last weekend.
> I'll watch your progress on these.


Yeah and I have my light hanging way down. I have sativa bean pole I have bent over like a stair case. I can raise my light another 23 inches plus lower the plants 14 inches. So I have another 3 foot of room ontop of the gap I have now. So hopefully I got enough room. I'm sure i will for the indica dom one. The more hybrid lookn one looks like she may stretch pretty good. Both are really starting to throw some nose. And no balls yet. "Knock on wood" 

  

Arcata Ghost #2 Indica dom
 

More sativa dom looking. Maybe closer to 50/50 hybrid looking. 
Arcata Ghost #1


----------



## R Burns (Jan 17, 2019)

Here's a Cookie Wreck. Weird ass runty veg plants. Trashed a few that I planted, in veg. Lots of strange growth. Odd shaped leaves. Branches growing out of leaves. Leaves growing from leaves. Finished this one in the corner. Super tight little buds! Cool coloring! Really good buzz!


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 17, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Here's a Cookie Wreck. Weird ass runty veg plants. Trashed a few that I planted, in veg. Lots of strange growth. Odd shaped leaves. Branches growing out of leaves. Leaves growing from leaves. Finished this one in the corner. Super tight little buds! Cool coloring! Really good buzz!View attachment 4266396 View attachment 4266398


That looks really amazing. How was the smell and taste?


----------



## R Burns (Jan 17, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> That looks really amazing. How was the smell and taste?


Oh, thank you! Smell is pretty complex. Real sweet spice to it. Some earthy, metalish smell. Harder to tell the flav. Its very thick smoke. Guess like, again earthy/spicy comin out! Genetics are a mess. But its fire!


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 17, 2019)

R Burns said:


> Oh, thank you! Smell is pretty complex. Real sweet spice to it. Some earthy, metalish smell. Harder to tell the flav. Its very thick smoke. Guess like, again earthy/spicy comin out! Genetics are a mess. But its fire!


i hear you on the spice, mine has a very anise, sweet spice smell going on.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 17, 2019)

6 LVTK week 7

1
 
2
 
3
 
4
 
5
 
6


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 17, 2019)

dstroy said:


> 6 LVTK week 7
> 
> 1
> View attachment 4266407
> ...


Looking Good man!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 17, 2019)

dstroy said:


> 6 LVTK week 7
> 
> 1
> View attachment 4266407.
> ...


@dstroy very impressive shots. Damn your going to get a gallon of oil out of that tent!


----------



## dstroy (Jan 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looking Good man!


Thank you



CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @dstroy very impressive shots. Damn your going to get a gallon of oil out of that tent!


Thank you, I hope so lol


----------



## coppershot (Jan 17, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> I planted one lvtk and one cookie wreck got distracted by my wife. Don't know witch is cw or lvtk. Anyone care to guess . White pot and water bottle are clones of Honeystomper. View attachment 4266166


I have only run three beans of LVTK but they all looked more like the one on the right.


----------



## growslut (Jan 17, 2019)

LVTK got harvested today. This plant got revegged and flowered a 2nd time. It was kind of a mistake. This pheno was not as frosty as the one before--which I didn't save--so I was hoping this one would be worth keeping around awhile. Should have saved the one before.

. . . oh, and then the girlfriend wanted to take a few slutty gardening pics with a plant


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 17, 2019)

growslut said:


> View attachment 4266490 View attachment 4266491 View attachment 4266492 View attachment 4266493 View attachment 4266494
> 
> LVTK got harvested today. This plant got revegged and flowered a 2nd time. It was kind of a mistake. This pheno was not as frosty as the one before--which I didn't save--so I was hoping this one would be worth keeping around awhile. Should have saved the one before.
> 
> . . . oh, and then the girlfriend wanted to take a few slutty gardening pics with a plant


Young lady, you put some pants on right this minute!


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 18, 2019)

growslut said:


> View attachment 4266490 View attachment 4266491 View attachment 4266492 View attachment 4266493 View attachment 4266494
> Suddenly your updates became much more interesting!
> LVTK got harvested today. This plant got revegged and flowered a 2nd time. It was kind of a mistake. This pheno was not as frosty as the one before--which I didn't save--so I was hoping this one would be worth keeping around awhile. Should have saved the one before.
> 
> . . . oh, and then the girlfriend wanted to take a few slutty gardening pics with a plant


Suddenly your updates became much more interesting!


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 18, 2019)

LVTK got harvested today. This plant got revegged and flowered a 2nd time. It was kind of a mistake. This pheno was not as frosty as the one before--which I didn't save--so I was hoping this one would be worth keeping around awhile. Should have saved the one before.

. . . oh, and then the girlfriend wanted to take a few slutty gardening pics with a plant[/QUOTE]

Voted BEST strain review ever on riu


----------



## Lurrabq (Jan 18, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah and I have my light hanging way down. I have sativa bean pole I have bent over like a stair case. I can raise my light another 23 inches plus lower the plants 14 inches. So I have another 3 foot of room ontop of the gap I have now. So hopefully I got enough room. I'm sure i will for the indica dom one. The more hybrid lookn one looks like she may stretch pretty good. Both are really starting to throw some nose. And no balls yet. "Knock on wood"
> 
> View attachment 4266391 View attachment 4266392
> 
> ...


Those both look very happy.

Nice beanpole too...jeez!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 18, 2019)

tommarijuana said:


> LVTK got harvested today. This plant got revegged and flowered a 2nd time. It was kind of a mistake. This pheno was not as frosty as the one before--which I didn't save--so I was hoping this one would be worth keeping around awhile. Should have saved the one before.
> 
> . . . oh, and then the girlfriend wanted to take a few slutty gardening pics with a plant


Voted BEST strain review ever on riu [/QUOTE]
What strain review. I have gone back a couple of times. Still can't find it!!!


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 19, 2019)

Rusty hooked it up again. I grabbed a pack of the la affie, he sent a couple extra of those, plus 6 cheap thrills. The ct were literally the last strain i would have chosen but still cool that he always hooks it up.


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 19, 2019)

If there is something you want as freebies, it doesn't hurt to put a request in the note section when ordering. I did and received what I asked for.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 19, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> If there is something you want as freebies, it doesn't hurt to put a request in the note section when ordering. I did and received what I asked for.


Yea i kind of did in a way lol i told him what i already have and said i would prefer something i dont already have. Im sure the cheap thrills is dank and im not upset about it at all. I didn't mean to sound like i was complaining lol my bad.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 19, 2019)

tommarijuana said:


> LVTK got harvested today. This plant got revegged and flowered a 2nd time. It was kind of a mistake. This pheno was not as frosty as the one before--which I didn't save--so I was hoping this one would be worth keeping around awhile. Should have saved the one before.
> 
> . . . oh, and then the girlfriend wanted to take a few slutty gardening pics with a plant


Did the mods delete your pics? I was gonna show my wife. Bc she takes pics like that for me... and when I went back they were gone.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 19, 2019)

i see em


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 19, 2019)

Ohhhhh Happy Days..... Happy Ladies....
Seemed to be liking the nute feed. 

Front middle and back middle Arcata Ghost. Neither have any balls. Keepn an eye on em. Theres been a couple in here that had some A.G. balls drop on a female. But so far so good.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 19, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> i see em


What page are they on?

Edit: nvr mind they showed up. I refreshed the page.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Ohhhhh Happy Days..... Happy Ladies....
> Seemed to be liking the nute feed.
> 
> Front middle and back middle Arcata Ghost. Neither have any balls. Keepn an eye on em. Theres been a couple in here that had some A.G. balls drop on a female. But so far so good.
> View attachment 4267549 View attachment 4267550


@widow what sativa is that bean pole you have bent over there?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 19, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> @widow what sativa is that bean pole you have bent over there?


Dr. Grape from kendogseeds I have another pheno that's even more sativa in veg. It's very grape n skunky smelling. I'm def lookn forward to her finishing. But I'm guessing another 4 weeks still.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 19, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Did the mods delete your pics? I was gonna show my wife. Bc she takes pics like that for me... and when I went back they were gone.


[email protected] if you do talk her in to it make sure you post on this thread. Us old folks don't get much excitement. Shit i almost had the BIG one on Growsluts post


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Yea i kind of did in a way lol i told him what i already have and said i would prefer something i dont already have. Im sure the cheap thrills is dank and im not upset about it at all. I didn't mean to sound like i was complaining lol my bad.


I've been smoking some fresh CT. I like it. In fact, fresh AG and PRK are also real good.


----------



## main cola (Jan 19, 2019)

Couple more pics of Gorilla Wreck #4. She’s getting closer and no herm problems at all


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 19, 2019)

Both lemon crash og have tiny little ball sacks and lc #1 has multiple little spots. I'll pick them off but will be cautious with them. After I turned these girls to get the pics I smelled my fingers and one of them has a nice lemon smell, I couldn't really tell which one after cuz fingers were too stinky already. Have to try tomorrow


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 19, 2019)

63 days. Everything in this run got tortured well....

3 Cheap Thrills in this first run. #1 went purp'ish and has a slight PRK aroma to it. It's also the best yielder. #2 isn't noteworthy whatsoever. #3 has a very pronounced lime pixy stix thing going on.
I picked 2 herm flowers off #1 a few days ago. No other signs of funny biz. 
 

There is also an LA Affy in the mix. She also went purp'ish. Sweet smells////like Old School Afghani with some pine tossed in...but not super strong. Reminds me of the Lapis Mountain Indica I ran about 10 years ago.....


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 20, 2019)

no balls on my lemon crash ogs. early tester nug is og coating with a sweet cookie backend. Got a lil punch to it. Hate to see all the folks getting nutsacks, I stress my plants pretty good in a smaller tent flowering out in one gallon smarties and I never get any balls and I know sometimes it seems as if they might be a tad rootbound. Never any balls, go figure, same strains as others, gotta be something with the environments I guess


----------



## quiescent (Jan 20, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> no balls on my lemon crash ogs. early tester nug is og coating with a sweet cookie backend. Got a lil punch to it. Hate to see all the folks getting nutsacks, I stress my plants pretty good in a smaller tent flowering out in one gallon smarties and I never get any balls and I know sometimes it seems as if they might be a tad rootbound. Never any balls, go figure, same strains as others, gotta be something with the environments I guess


Flowering out seed plants that don't have the best upbringing is my best guess. Letting them get rootbound, not having a dark period, having light pollution during the dark period in veg, low light intensity, etc. The variables are numerous but those issues go away, once you're dealing with mature clones, for the most part ime.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 20, 2019)

The nanners I saw on the CT were very minimal. Reminds me of growing the Chem D clone/offspring/etc. Right @ the end of the cycle...and no big deal. It's those early culprits that screw the pooch. Envoronment may play into things....but IMO....it's more likely that the genes are simply in there and will express themselves when they choose to do so .(much like the verigation of the leaves on some Chem D plants....same thing, IMO. Hit and miss, for sure.) 

It's that "keep ya on yer toes" shit we all love so much....LOL


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2019)

2 Albert Super Tramp at 43 days and multiple nanners on both. Down they go! Still have a runty Cookie Wreck also at 43 days and 3 LA Affie just into flower today. Hope to see better here but losing confidence quickly. Probably stick with regs and probably not Cannaventure. Solved some space problems in flower tent if nothing else.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 20, 2019)

Man I'm not liking all these herm reports coming in. I have several cannaventure packs now. When he run that sell opening his website. I stocked up. On everything that people are posting about throwing sacks n nanners. Uuggghhhh


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2019)

Nanners appearing at 8 weeks or more never seemed to do anything but 6 weeks is not near the end and I run perpetual so generational risk is not acceptable. One plant had a mutant confused bud right off which I clipped. Been keeping an eye on both Alberts since.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Man I'm not liking all these herm reports coming in. I have several cannaventure packs now. When he run that sell opening his website. I stocked up. On everything that people are posting about throwing sacks n nanners. Uuggghhhh


I have run a few LVTK, Ghost and Animal. One of the LVTK had a few balls but I removed them and they didnt return. One Ghost and the two Animal were covered. I gifted the herms to a friend who is exploring the idea of growing, (not like he could harm them at this point lol). 

Discouraging but I kinda expect it with fems, and that's why I really only buy regs... got them for a great price and couldnt pass up the opportunity, much like you.


----------



## main cola (Jan 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Man I'm not liking all these herm reports coming in. I have several cannaventure packs now. When he run that sell opening his website. I stocked up. On everything that people are posting about throwing sacks n nanners. Uuggghhhh


I’ve ran two Lvtk with no herms and two Gorilla Wreck #4 with no herms and i have one Cheap Thrills in early flower and no signs of herms. Fingers crossed


----------



## quiescent (Jan 20, 2019)

Trainwreck, triangle kush, chem91/d, ghost crosses are gonna be prone to these problems. If you take your time you can greatly reduce your exposure to such issues. You'll generally only have to deal with late flower nanners ime.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 20, 2019)

Yeah I dont have any on the two arcata ghosts. So far so good. And the main terminal sites on the side branching and top main cola are packing fast. So hopefully these flower in a decent amount of time. I think I'm gonna let em go halfway through flower under 2700k and 3000k Samsung strips. Then through em under some Lm301bs H inFlux_L06 in 4k to finish em. And see if it helps bring out some frost. These are the seed plants. I have clones of both. If they herm I'll throw the clones in flower to see if they herm too. Before I can say they are a true herm. I like to atleast run it twice. To rule out grower error.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 20, 2019)

I think the 2 lemon c's will be alright after these first couple sacks are plucked. They did get a little stress early in seedling form but not much. Ive noticed a lot of plants will pop a ball or two in early flower but never show intersex issues after that but not really breeding stock for the most part.

The hurkles are whooping ass though.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 20, 2019)

Good luck!


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 20, 2019)

Well I just spent an hour and half going over every bud site on both Arcata Ghosts. Not a single ball sack yet. So hopefully it's a clean run. Man they are smelling too. Whoa.... after finger fukn them they really started smelling(gettin wet). Even more so than the Cali Mango Mass.

Buds sites are developing fast.

Arcata Ghost #1


Arcata Ghost #1
And shes got the almost wrinkled look on her fans. Just like trainwreck. So I'm guessing this one is a trainwreck leaner. The other Ghost leaner. #2 is definitely OG structure. Long lanky node spacing. So I'm stoked to have a pheno of both. Especially only germing two. I bet these get fukn pretty colors. Its winter here. Once they fill in nice. I'll give em some 60° nights. And see what kindve color I can pull outta em.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 20, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Twisty Cooke wreck leavesView attachment 4266390


I def think my Arcata Ghost is trainwreck dom now. This cookiewreck of yours looks trainwreck dom too. Almost identical to my fans on the A.G.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 20, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> 63 days. Everything in this run got tortured well....
> 
> 3 Cheap Thrills in this first run. #1 went purp'ish and has a slight PRK aroma to it. It's also the best yielder. #2 isn't noteworthy whatsoever. #3 has a very pronounced lime pixy stix thing going on.
> I picked 2 herm flowers off #1 a few days ago. No other signs of funny biz.
> ...


Eeeewwwwwwiiiiiieeeee that sure is purdy.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm guessing everyone is lifting skirts and checking for balls right now by the way you guys are talking.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 20, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I'm guessing everyone is lifting skirts and checking for balls right now by the way you guys are talking.


Yeah I had to check. I think I've seen 3 different people with arcata ghost with sacks and nanners. So I had to check before it got to far along. Hopefully I dont see any. Late late flower nanners i dont mind. I mean I'd prefer none. But way late doesnt bother me.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 20, 2019)

Well hopefully nobody ends up pollinating their buds. I did flower 2 albert supertamp and 1 la affie outdoors up to about week 5 before they froze, no intersex issues for what it's worth to anyone wondering about those. Got their clones in veg right now.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 20, 2019)

Anyone else hearing back from Rusty? This dude is pissing me off. 
My first email to him was early November and Im STILL waiting for resolve.....but he got all the time in the world to hit me with sales promo emails. My patience is officially at ZERO. Do I need to start getting shitty at this point, because Im about to tell this motherfucker to eat my dick.


----------



## tman42 (Jan 20, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Anyone else hearing back from Rusty? This dude is pissing me off.
> My first email to him was early November and Im STILL waiting for resolve.....but he got all the time in the world to hit me with sales promo emails. My patience is officially at ZERO. Do I need to start getting shitty at this point, because Im about to tell this motherfucker to eat my dick.


I have had excellent luck contacting him using the phone number listed on the site and texting him. Sometimes it may take him a day but he has responded every time so far. Good luck!


----------



## macsnax (Jan 20, 2019)

Have you tried texting the number on his site? I think it says it's the quickest way to get a hold of him.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 20, 2019)

I text once about a week ago with no reply.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 20, 2019)

I hope you get it resolved man


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 20, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Anyone else hearing back from Rusty? This dude is pissing me off.
> My first email to him was early November and Im STILL waiting for resolve.....but he got all the time in the world to hit me with sales promo emails. My patience is officially at ZERO. Do I need to start getting shitty at this point, because Im about to tell this motherfucker to eat my dick.



What's going on? Did you order something and not get it? Or something else?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 20, 2019)

I spoke too soon, one of the lemon crash og came down today. It had more male preflowers than female so I chopped. The other had several male preflowers so I plucked them but if it continues to throw them I'll choppy chop as well.

It maybe from stress and I may keep the clone to run again and see if it was 1st run jinx.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 21, 2019)

All these herm reports are making me nervous about all these packs i got lol.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> All these herm reports are making me nervous about all these packs i got lol.


Hermies also mean a couple months totally wasted time, Space, effort and hope! Nervous and pissed after while.

Cannaventure seeds for wrens and Verioles. Done!

Never had one damn hermie from Peak Seeds BC, DNA, BombSeeds, Dutch Passion, Seedsman or even Nirvana! Only 'Mercian with no damn hermies has been BOG!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 21, 2019)

Well that sucks. 

Not that it matters to those finding sacks...but I ran 10-12 big monsters outside of CVS gear and never saw a hermie one. Ditto Cannarado (2nd year of lotsa plants from his gear). In fact...i guess I've been damn lucky cus all I've ran for 15 years are fems. This summer was the first regs I've done in all that time and i ended up sexin em and then they revegged...mid july. No more of that crap for me.

BOG has been running the same strains for decades. They won't herm....but nobody wants it...even moreso than the other stuff they don't want...

So it's interesting to see how differently we approach it. Of course, I'm not cash cropping....nor do I need the bud. The OD garden takes care of supply and then some. I still don't know what to do with it all (thanks "legality") and I'm growing inside again and already planning next years OD garden. LOL. I've given so much bubble away it's crazy....and the freezer is still full of frozen bud.

Seems like those newer crosses in the last drop are the ones folks are reporting on. Glad I passed up the offer cus I'm sick of OG/lemon pot and have my own S-1's of chem-whatever/etc. 

And while I certainly understand being pisseed off over seed purchases/bunk seeds/lost CASH and all the other shit that goes down in the Seed(y) world of Seed sales.......I also remember the days (OK...DECADES) when you rarely GOT YOUR SEEDS....or they were crushed....and folks like the Gypper would threaten you when you complained/call you a liar/tell you to piss off if you asked for replacements.....IF you could even contact them at all. Not standing up for anyone....just makin the comparison. Things today are far better than they were in the past. Hope you get it resolved Red.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2019)

Some breeders recommend strains for “outdoor only” because on known intersex traits and say so. 

Don't spend a lot of time complaining about much but it is what it is.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Only 'Mercian with no damn hermies has been BOG!






Stiickygreen said:


> BOG has been running the same strains for decades. They won't herm....but nobody wants it...even moreso than the other stuff they don't want...


Only ran a couple BOG to finish and hated it. Lifesavers they were. Antonio Green
apparently loves the Sour Bubble, fwiw.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Anyone else hearing back from Rusty? This dude is pissing me off.
> My first email to him was early November and Im STILL waiting for resolve.....but he got all the time in the world to hit me with sales promo emails. My patience is officially at ZERO. Do I need to start getting shitty at this point, because Im about to tell this motherfucker to eat my dick.


I agree with [email protected] Communication is a key element in running a successful business. If i purchase something from a company and have trouble contacting them. To me that's saying they rely don't appreciate my business. Returning messages a week or two later is not acceptable. Between the intersex reports and poor communication i am done with this joke of a company. My last crop is in the dry boxes right now and i am very nervous that the whole crop could be seeded.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Anyone else hearing back from Rusty? This dude is pissing me off.
> My first email to him was early November and Im STILL waiting for resolve.....but he got all the time in the world to hit me with sales promo emails. My patience is officially at ZERO. Do I need to start getting shitty at this point, because Im about to tell this motherfucker to eat my dick.


You are not alone.
I have given up on Rusty and his seeds.
Told me he would replace the albert supertramp on December 28 and today is Jan 21.
He isn't playing the seed game right..
Gonna sell seeds well you better have excellent customer service or your biz will fail large.
I don't care what he has for sale ..or in the future no more money from me to him.
Am done....moving on to sellers who stand behind what they sell....


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Only ran a couple BOG to finish and hated it. Lifesavers they were. Antonio Green
> apparently loves the Sour Bubble, fwiw.


Sour Bubble has been very potent and tasty for us but very fussy early and never had what I thought was “full sized” from there. Very much enjoy the finished product and Progeny look and vape just the same. One pheno has blue calyxes and green leaves. Night medication for sure.


----------



## main cola (Jan 21, 2019)

Here’s my other Gorilla Wreck #4 with no signs of herms She’s not as chunky as my other girl. They both smell really good though


----------



## main cola (Jan 21, 2019)

I don’t think I’ll buy anymore seeds from CannaVenture but I’m sure excited to run some of @Heisenbeans gear should be able to fine some real fire in his collection


----------



## BigHornBuds (Jan 21, 2019)

PRK... started 12 , got 10, tossed 6
Vegged 4 for 12 weeks(no they where not 5 feet tall) , cut 3 @ 60days
2 where ready , one was good enough.
The other one needs probably another week 10 Days . Going to lop the tops so I can move it to a different room, to finish up.



No problem with balls or nanners for what it’s worth and I did manage to find 1 that will yield , hopefully it’s strong.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 21, 2019)

No knock on BOG. I ran a bunch of his stuff about 20 years ago. I had a Blue moon Rocks that was very nice. His line just hasn't changed much. Some will say that is good...others..not so much. Again...we all approach this differently and that is what makes it interesting. 

Time will certainly tell on the seed venture mentioned above..I do wish him well....but face it...everyone is fuckin around with the exact same (often unstable) genetics and when you have an entire room/rooms of such offerings all playing together...umm...yeah. Look at everything out there now that is popular that originated from a hermie plant and was still taken forward by someone and dropped into the pool. It's no wonder we are seeing these traits arise more and more as time goes along. No one is truly making anything new...and everyone playing on both sides of the game is at risk of tossing out/finding plants that will hermie in the mix...especially as these same selections get crossed and crossed and crossed and crossed and crossed again and again and again.

doesn't ease the sting for those caught in the trap right now....but it is what it is. For me....seeds are for personal grows and clones are for slingin'. I never had a single herm back in the day when trays of clones from tested/proven cultivars were the norm in my space. I also never ran seeds in that space. Now...well.....all I'm running are these fems and I am on vigilant watch like the rest of ya with these poly-poly-poly-poly "hybrids". 

Either way...it may be time to break out the STS again.

CookieCakeKushMintWreckADubGorillaZskittlesGhostSundaeMargyAnimalMACBananaDoHoeTropicanaCrispGelatoSherbetJuiceCreamsicleLavaFuel S-1's coming your way soon folks....

and no hermies.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 21, 2019)

I am drying the 2 43 day hermied Alberts. Sure to get a buzz or make a friend's whole day or week. Lots of trykes.

The smallish CookiWreck I have at 44 days is getting black grape and white with trichs even out on fan leaves. Stinks but not able to say what like.


----------



## ahlkemist (Jan 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Anyone else hearing back from Rusty? This dude is pissing me off.
> My first email to him was early November and Im STILL waiting for resolve.....but he got all the time in the world to hit me with sales promo emails. My patience is officially at ZERO. Do I need to start getting shitty at this point, because Im about to tell this motherfucker to eat my dick.


I'm in the same boat.
He always takes care of it eventually and with integrity.
That's if you can handle the sheer amount of patience required.
He has gone ghost though as of late. I have never called or text. Just email.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 21, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> You are not alone.
> I have given up on Rusty and his seeds.
> Told me he would replace the albert supertramp on December 28 and today is Jan 21.
> He isn't playing the seed game right..
> ...


Thats the last email I got from him was Dec. 28th as well. I replied that I didnt care to wait til spring for PRK pack replacements so just send me whatever you got available. Been crickets since. Keep in mind that I've been in communication with him trying to get replacement packs since the beginning of November and Im _still_ waiting for resolve. To add insult to injury, out of the LVTK pack I planted (7 in the pack) only 4 of them germinated and 3 of those 4 were garbage mutants that went in the trash after almost 2 weeks of trying to get them to grow.
   

The one LVTK I have left dubbed "Destiny's Child" is almost worthless as well since it is really slow to grow and not a very happy plant. I planted 4 Mimosa almost 2 weeks after the LVTK and the Mimosa are all far bigger and healthier than the LVTK now.
Heres a pic of the 4 Mimosa showing their age difference against "Destiny's Child" when they were first planted.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 21, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> No knock on BOG. I ran a bunch of his stuff about 20 years ago. I had a Blue moon Rocks that was very nice. His line just hasn't changed much. Some will say that is good...others..not so much. Again...we all approach this differently and that is what makes it interesting.
> 
> Time will certainly tell on the seed venture mentioned above..I do wish him well....but face it...everyone is fuckin around with the exact same (often unstable) genetics and when you have an entire room/rooms of such offerings all playing together...umm...yeah. Look at everything out there now that is popular that originated from a hermie plant and was still taken forward by someone and dropped into the pool. It's no wonder we are seeing these traits arise more and more as time goes along. No one is truly making anything new...and everyone playing on both sides of the game is at risk of tossing out/finding plants that will hermie in the mix...especially as these same selections get crossed and crossed and crossed and crossed and crossed again and again and again.
> 
> ...


I think the issue is this is alot of work. People think it's easy reversing females and pollinating them accordingly. Timing is everything and keeping everything separate is a job in itself on top of keeping the plants healthy and alive.
Bottom line I think is breeders get comfortable and lazy.
There looking for plants that reverse easier and maybe in some cases reverse with just light stress. It all comes down to less work for the breeder but I think that's where people are having issues.
A plant that would never herm under normal or even small amounts of stress conditions is not gonna produce hermie offspring just as much as a Male female breeding project.
If a plant has those tendencies its gonna show.
The breeder knows the mother being used is doing it and doesnt care. No reason to for them cause it's easier to get pollen from that plant.

Any plant putting out herms should be removed and that should be the end of it IMO.

If a breeder ever put out fems that turned out to be Male no way in hell I would ever pop another pack from that breeder. It shows they have shotty quality control and who knows what else stray female pollen is contaminating there work areas.

I wouldn't blame s1s and fems in general I would put the finger on the breeders that keep using females that are to easy to reverse or throw balls on there own.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 21, 2019)

Im also not the only one to experience the exact same mutant issues in the LVTK either.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Im also not the only one to experience the exact same mutant issues in the LVTK either.


give it one or two more days, if nothing, hollar. You can do my Arcata Ghost, I'd like to see a better grower than me do em. Ive done something CV last, say 3 of 5 rounds, my lemon crash og looks decent be done in 3 weeks. Ive got nanner kush s1's and some nanner crosses, so Im prolly good on ghost for a minute. Only 5 though, no extras in that pack. Wished I had more to share with Blammo. Maybe you can make beans, lol. Just sayin.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 21, 2019)

I took a little initiative and texted him this morning for you guys, told him there was a few people having trouble. He responded to me, you might want to try texting again.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 21, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> give it one or two more days, if nothing, hollar. You can do my Arcata Ghost, I'd like to see a better grower than me do em. Ive done something CV last, say 3 of 5 rounds, my lemon crash og looks decent be done in 3 weeks. Ive got nanner kush s1's and some nanner crosses, so Im prolly good on ghost for a minute. Only 5 though, no extras in that pack. Wished I had more to share with Blammo. Maybe you can make beans, lol. Just sayin.


Im very appreciative of your generous offer, but I've still got like 6-7 packs of CV gear left. I had 13 packs total at one point before I started giving them away for free in the Whorehouse thread in my signature. I really dont *need* any more seeds, but its the principle of the entire situation. Rusty is on some bullshit and I've personally grown tired of it. I'll never spend another dime on his gear, I'll never put another one of his strains in my grows ever again, and I'll be sure to share my experience with him and his seeds as well. Matter of fact, this last janky ass LVTK is going in the trash where it belongs.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 21, 2019)

Alright he just told me he's going to go through his inbox and try to get everyone figured out. I would still reach out again just to make sure you don't get missed.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 21, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Hermies also mean a couple months totally wasted time, Space, effort and hope! Nervous and pissed after while.
> 
> Cannaventure seeds for wrens and Verioles. Done!
> 
> Never had one damn hermie from Peak Seeds BC, DNA, BombSeeds, Dutch Passion, Seedsman or even Nirvana! Only 'Mercian with no damn hermies has been BOG!


I've had herms in dutch passions blueberry multiple times, nirvana strains, dna sour kosher hermed but was great smoke no seeds. It happens.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 21, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Alright he just told me he's going to go through his inbox and try to get everyone figured out. I would still reach out again just to make sure you don't get missed.


Nice of him to finally go through his business emails. He can just give mine to @Mr Blamo


----------



## macsnax (Jan 21, 2019)

I just thought I would try and help you guys out. Hopefully everyone gets it figured out.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 21, 2019)

Ok so he's using me to talk to you guys, says he doesn't do forums. He said he went back to October in his inbox and isn't finding your messages. He asked me to have everyone with CV problems to message CannaVentureseeds.com inbox so he can get you guys taken care of.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Jan 21, 2019)

Rusty is a top notch dude. When i placed my order i asked for a couple cookie wreck fem freebies. He emailed me the next day and said he will throw in a full pack. Cannaventure is #1 in my book when it comes to customer service.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Jan 21, 2019)

Kinda scared to drop these in water.. but here goes nothing. I got these from GPS last year. so I'm thinking they are from rusty's bad batch. Ima drop 2 and see what they do.


----------



## rudyson (Jan 21, 2019)

I grew LVTK outdoor last year and it turned out great. This year I got the three trainwreck crosses for outdoors, but it looks like they are very unstable...Anyone else grow CV gear outdoors with good or bad results? Im thinking there is less chance for problems in the outdoor enviroment.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 21, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Ok so he's using me to talk to you guys, says he doesn't do forums. He said he went back to October in his inbox and isn't finding your messages. He asked me to have everyone with CV problems to message CannaVentureseeds.com inbox so he can get you guys taken care of.


lmao....thats where my first initial email went to and went unanswered (and still unanswered almost 3 months as of today). It wasnt until I emailed him at the venturedesigns addy after waiting a week for a reply back from the website email before he got back to me. That dude is on some serious bullshit. I have every email ever sent between the two of us.
I know your just the messenger @macsnax but fuck Rusty and his gear.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> lmao....thats where my first initial email went to and went unanswered (and still unanswered almost 3 months as of today). It wasnt until I emailed him at the venturedesigns addy after waiting a week for a reply back from the website email before he got back to me. That dude is on some serious bullshit. I have every email ever sent between the two of us.
> I know your just the messenger @macsnax but fuck Rusty and his gear.


Yeah I didn't really mean to get in the middle of all this. There was 3-4 of you trying to get a hold of him and I figured I could get in touch. Anyway I think I did as much as I can, I'm going back to the sidelines.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> lmao....thats where my first initial email went to and went unanswered (and still unanswered almost 3 months as of today). It wasnt until I emailed him at the venturedesigns addy after waiting a week for a reply back from the website email before he got back to me. That dude is on some serious bullshit. I have every email ever sent between the two of us.
> I know your just the messenger @macsnax but fuck Rusty and his gear.


That sucks man I'm really surprised to hear this about rusty. He's always shown me top notch customer service. Just for the hell of it i texted him and got a response in like 2 hrs. He must not like you red lol


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 21, 2019)

Hes got a reason to not like me now.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 21, 2019)

Been here for years and made thousands of posts...and not once have I ever had to type "fuck you" to anyone even after being scammed and lied to by more than one seed maker on here. I hope this can resonate with some.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 21, 2019)

rudyson said:


> I grew LVTK outdoor last year and it turned out great. This year I got the three trainwreck crosses for outdoors, but it looks like they are very unstable...Anyone else grow CV gear outdoors with good or bad results? Im thinking there is less chance for problems in the outdoor enviroment.


Good on ya Macsnax for givin a fuck. You did all you can do. 

rudyson.....I grew 3 Triple Nova, 2 PRK, 3 LVTK, & 2 TK#2 outdoors last Summer. All got huge. Never saw any herms/etc. Not every plant checked the box across the board like the Cannarado gear did...but I didn't see any of the problems being relayed here. I have been watching dstroy's LVTK grow and none of his 6 ...while they did stretch >>>alot<<<....stretched like mine did outside. After seeing the ones I did outside this Summer I just backed off ever thinking I'd run em inside. 

Sorry to hear about the problems Red but I can't say that I don't have a nice little shit list myself of peeps I'll never buy from again as well.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Been here for years and made thousands of posts...and not once have I ever had to type "fuck you" to anyone even after being scammed and lied to by more than one seed maker on here. I hope this can resonate with some.


I get it man. I lurked for years and years before finally making an account so Im very familiar with most of the long time users on here, even tho i seem new to you guys. But in all my years of lurking i have known you @HydroRed to be a very reasonable dude and a damn good grower so if you're saying fuck you to rusty then i know you have a good reason, which you do lol.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 21, 2019)

Yes, thank you @macsnax for reaching out and doing what you can for some fellow growers. I hope you aint taking any of my hostility for Rusty as being aimed towards you, because that wasnt my intention at all.


----------



## V256.420 (Jan 21, 2019)

I've stopped buying seeds until Heisen gets his stuff going. He's busting his butt and proving it with pics and videos and he's got me cranked up to do his stuff.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 21, 2019)

yellowrx03 said:


> Kinda scared to drop these in water.. but here goes nothing. I got these from GPS last year. so I'm thinking they are from rusty's bad batch. Ima drop 2 and see what they do. View attachment 4268578


I hit a couple of seeds from that batch w. copper chem pollen last spring and got about 50 beans or so. The ones I germed all were tossed at about 4 weeks because they were so behind the others. Still got 'em and don't know why. I wouldn't even use them for freebies, but the recent PRK plant is very good smoke.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Yes, thank you @macsnax for reaching out and doing what you can for some fellow growers. I hope you aint taking any of my hostility for Rusty as being aimed towards you, because that wasnt my intention at all.


No not at all bro. I get it you're pissed, and I took no offense to anything you said to me. I didn't intend to end up in the middle of everyone's problems either, just thought I'd try and help you guys. At least rusty is aware now. He offered me a pack of seeds for helping out, but that wasn't my intention either. Lol


----------



## growslut (Jan 21, 2019)

Sucks that some folks haven't heard back from Rusty. My experience was very similar, like I've mentioned here. 

I've also got a shit list of breeders I won't buy from, but Rusty still isn't on that list. I believe Rusty is a good dude, but he is very bad at dealing with customer service issues in a timely manner. But Rusty is not dishonest or posting pictures of weed that isn't his or scamming anyone. Those are things that would make me avoid sellers. 

Maybe he should hire someone to handle his customer service. Or sign up with Seed Fulfillment to handle customer problems or something.

As for the hermies, they really bother me. And it does seem that CV is genetically more prone to hermie than other strains. But with that said, every single CV strain I've finished has been top shelf. So the end justifies the means (I guess).

Speaking of hermies, found the first ball sack on Albert Supertramp today. Day 50 of flower. I really want it to finish so for now its staying in the tent, but I might have to pull the entire plant out tomorrow and give it a complete going over


----------



## dstroy (Jan 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> Im very appreciative of your generous offer, but I've still got like 6-7 packs of CV gear left. I had 13 packs total at one point before I started giving them away for free in the Whorehouse thread in my signature. I really dont *need* any more seeds, but its the principle of the entire situation. Rusty is on some bullshit and I've personally grown tired of it. I'll never spend another dime on his gear, I'll never put another one of his strains in my grows ever again, and I'll be sure to share my experience with him and his seeds as well. Matter of fact, this last janky ass LVTK is going in the trash where it belongs.


That whole experience really stinks man. Sorry to hear about the lvtk. I was hoping you’d get something really good.


----------



## HydroRed (Jan 21, 2019)

dstroy said:


> That whole experience really stinks man. Sorry to hear about the lvtk. I was hoping you’d get something really good.


This about sums it up


----------



## tman42 (Jan 21, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> This about sums it up
> 
> View attachment 4268711


Fuck ya! I love that song. Just made my kids watch it, well one of them. The other left the room and then the one in the room covered her head lol. Great song though, just took me back.

Edit: Oops forgot to mention that i am sorry for your troubles.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 21, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Fuck ya! I love that song. Just made my kids watch it, well one of them. The other left the room and then the one in the room covered her head lol. Great song though, just took me back.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 21, 2019)

I met psycho mike years ago, must have been 98-99 ish


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 21, 2019)

ahlkemist said:


> I'm in the same boat.
> He always takes care of it eventually and with integrity.
> That's if you can handle the sheer amount of patience required.
> He has gone ghost though as of late. I have never called or text. Just email.


Recieved an email today but it took bout 3 weeks or so 
I'm not bothered at all it wasn't an email to solve a problem just to say hi


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 21, 2019)

Got an lvtk in flower now shes to lanky to run again by the looks ....
Affie outdoors is looking gd tho


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 22, 2019)

Rusty uses the same email addy that he uses for people who buy.
So he sees all emails from people.
He choses to ignore and make excuses..
Well he lost me as a future customer.
I spend a lot of cash on seed per year. Ill just hand my cash to others that don't ignore or make excuses.
He just another person to add to my list for bad sellers

Rusty can give my seed replacement to Red


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 22, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I took a little initiative and texted him this morning for you guys, told him there was a few people having trouble. He responded to me, you might want to try texting again.


No one should have to email or text him.
Its on him not us.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 22, 2019)

HydroRed said:


> This about sums it up
> 
> View attachment 4268711


Dude i haven't listened to them in so long! Thanks for that memory lol


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 22, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> Rusty uses the same email addy that he uses for people who buy.
> So he sees all emails from people.
> He choses to ignore and make excuses..
> Well he lost me as a future customer.
> ...


Damn you're right about that email thing... Shitty


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2019)

Affie starting stretch


----------



## hillbill (Jan 22, 2019)

Got 3 Affie right behind you. Hoping for the best but ya know “once bitten, twice shy”.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 22, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> Affie starting stretch
> View attachment 4269047


Looking good @ruby. She looks happy in that spot.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Looking good @ruby. She looks happy in that spot.


Cheers Capt 
I dont get the full sun prob more like 80% of available sun hours but I work hard on the soil....had a few pounders in that spot and the last two years have had 2 two pound plants so I'm happy with that..I do about 3 a season in this spot


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 22, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> Cheers Capt
> I dont get the full sun prob more like 80% of available sun hours but I work hard on the soil....had a few pounders in that spot and the last two years have had 2 two pound plants so I'm happy with that..I do about 3 a season in this spot


Man i was thinking she was going to be a big yield on her but WOW that is great. You got like the endless summers down there. Starting to get iced up in my location( Yuck).


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Man i was thinking she was going to be a big yield on her but WOW that is great. You got like the endless summers down there. Starting to get iced up in my location( Yuck).


She did start a bit slow not sure if she tried to reveg I didnt see no obvious signs but when she started she had 3 fingered leaves mostly ...with a normal start i would have expected her to already be 6 ft prior to stretch.
If I can pull a nice 8 oz off her still I'll be happy


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 22, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Man i was thinking she was going to be a big yield on her but WOW that is great. You got like the endless summers down there. Starting to get iced up in my location( Yuck).


By 3 a season I mean 3 at the same time


----------



## main cola (Jan 22, 2019)

Couple more Gorilla Wreck #4 early flower


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 22, 2019)

Still digging the Hurkles so far. One is a bean pole that reminds of og style growth and the other is compact with plenty of side growth, looking more urkle in that way. Here's to hoping I find a dank grape drink.


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 22, 2019)

Can anyone chime in I have a confused pure raspberry kush. Had no luck with this strain 1 was ok but pathetic yeild I tossed 2 mutants that wouldn't grow and now this feminized prk


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## waxman420 (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## hillbill (Jan 23, 2019)

Scratch my best Affie! Nuts all over the place. Got two in early flower left but this is bullshit. May just remove them for peace of mind. So nanners on both Alberts and nuts all over this Affie. I have a 45 day Cookie Wreck frosty to the max and might be all girl. But she is small.

Overall done with my Cannaventure misadventures!


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 23, 2019)

lemon crash og, sorry bout pics, old camera, lol


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 23, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> View attachment 4269300 View attachment 4269301


Damn more hermies


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 23, 2019)

Man I hope my two arcata ghosts dont herm. I've already took cuts and rooted them. The ones in flower get fed this evening. I'm gonna give a look over again. Already did once. But I dint trust it. Way too many hermie reports. I imagine rusty isnt gonna fare well in this trip. Hes gonna have a bunch of unhappy consumers.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 23, 2019)

My Affie never showed any pistils but a couple dozen balls all over on my feminized plant.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 23, 2019)

Damn dude this is a lot of herms lol i might just push these cannaventure packs to the back or try and trade em


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 23, 2019)

that's just crazy that some can run these and not have one problem and then others have all kinds of problems. Crazy, man, crazy, lmfao


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 23, 2019)

Shit is kinda crazy. I mean, every environment is different so im sure it has A LOT to do with that. But still man you gotta stress test your bitches before reversing them or this kinda shits gonna happen.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 23, 2019)

I happen to run perpetually for 10 years and have other strains always in flower and I think it’s funny how certain strains have all kinds of problems. Others in the same area are solid, some for a dozen or more seed runs. Also funny I have had zero intersex from some breeders for years and others shoot nanners at the first opportunity.

Seems troubles increasing here rapidly as I thought I saw lots of good feedback. Then reports of “balls whistle free over the deep blue sea” start goin on.

Just sayin what happened at my house. No axe to grind and seeds were half price so could have been worse.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 23, 2019)

@hillbill my first run with CV with 3 different strains was flawless. Ordered again and experienced problems with both strains on this round. Like you i am now spooked again on the fem seed market. I am getting a little tired of hearing the trump card ( environment) coming up when there is obviously something else going on. A lot of us that have been growing for multiple years have worked hard to get environments dialed as best as possible.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 23, 2019)

Don't believe the bullshit about it being you/your environment/the nutrients you use/etc..etc.etc. If it hermies it's in the SEED/the genetics. Period. Same with "do this and get more females"...."if you use 24/0 you will get more males"....etc.etc.etc. bullshit some talkers talk. That's all right up there in my book with "if the seeds has a dent on it it's a male" blahblahblah. I've been goin at this thing for 3 decades....and have been growing strictly clones, fems, or S-1's for about 15 of those 30...and never had any real herm issues until the last few years. (or very early on in the 80's/etc. when there was nothing but bagseed to grow...anywhere) Bottom line......folks are simply moving too fast now and testing has gone out the window. I shudder everytime I see a strain descrition that says something like "Should produce nice, frosty nugs of dank perfection". Should? You didn't take the time to find out?

Dunno what is going on with the CVS gear. Time will tell. Seems like most of the reports are on the newer stuff via the website. (?) Until yesterday.....I was fool enough to believe that nobody would purposely breed (and then SELL) shit that hermed....and if they did....they would have enough integrity to say so upfront. (I have seen this...but not enough)

Case in point....I'm running some Dusted Bud "California Cherries" S-1's in my tester tent (still looking for a good cherry strain)... and yesterday found multiple sacks/dried flowers on the undersides of buds on 3 of 4 plants. Granted...I'm 7+ weeks into flower....so they will likely not pollenate themselves....but when I informed the guy that this had happened...he admitted that this strain (also used in his crosses) will hermie late. I mean...at least he IS familar with his strains.....but come the fuck on.....$100 for a pack of "S-1" seeds that you knew had a hermie trait? Fuck my ass. You should never sell such shit/toss shit out there! It just perpetuates crap genetics. There was for sure NO mention of such a trait in the seed sale description....

Pisses me off...but also makes me glad I am taking the time to go through these before leaving everything to chance this summer. If this isn't over-the-top pot...and from the minimal smell coming off em...that's doubtful...these are heading for the trash. Just not worth taking the chance.

There are a couple (OK...so it's more than a couple) more strains I really want that I'm going to go ahead and purchase.....and then I think I'm done and am going to head back into doing some S-1's/etc again myself. Far cheaper...still fun.....and I'll only have myself to blame if things fuck up.


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 23, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Scratch my best Affie! Nuts all over the place. Got two in early flower left but this is bullshit. May just remove them for peace of mind. So nanners on both Alberts and nuts all over this Affie. I have a 45 day Cookie Wreck frosty to the max and might be all girl. But she is small.
> 
> Overall done with my Cannaventure misadventures!


Damn


----------



## ruby fruit (Jan 23, 2019)

hillbill said:


> My Affie never showed any pistils but a couple dozen balls all over on my feminized plant.


You reckon outdoor growers are at risk of more the indoor crew ?


----------



## waxman420 (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm just going to add the prk when I tossed it smelled like spearmint . Reeked like it in my limited experience I've never smelled a pot plant like that before.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 23, 2019)

Bodhi recommends some freebie strains as outdoor only because of hermie tendencies I think.


----------



## main cola (Jan 23, 2019)

Gorilla Wreck #4 fading nicely  and the 2nd girl


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 23, 2019)

If rusty is using the same clone only cuts as others then I have no idea why his crosses would be more prone to intersex traits, unless dude is s1'ing popular cuts and then working with s1s and not the cut? Though the reports coming in are too many to ignore or to assume it was all grower error. Not sure what the haps is but I'll continue to run the CV beans I got over time but will stay vigilant.

I've always been in the gambler's mind set with popping seeds and honestly expect all seedlings to under perform my expectations that way I never have my hopes too high when shit hits the fan. Helps with my anger, lol. 

I've lost out on a lot of money due to bad crops, bug plagues, strains being subpar, mould, and various other calamities so I try to never have just new seeds as crops I depend on. Also why I flower new seedlings out small and clone them. Too many times I've vegged seeds of a new strain into big plants then flipped them just to find out they were shitty quality phenos or fudging hermies.

Either way it still is a bite in the ass to have healthy ass plants pop balls and dicks and I certainly ain't telling no one to buy any more CV gear till I see better reports coming in.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 23, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> You reckon outdoor growers are at risk of more the indoor crew ?


Indoor growers will battle the hermies more than outdoor growers, imho. I can't really back that up with anything but my own assumption based on my own experiences. I've never found more than a nanner or so in the dry outdoor buds I've had over the years.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 23, 2019)

We’ll see what’s up when these lvtk come down. I’ve been peekin lookin for nanners and sacks but my access is limited.

Don’t see any intersex on what I can get to, but you know it’ll be easy af when they’re dry and I’m jarring them to see if there are any.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 23, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Don't believe the bullshit about it being you/your environment/the nutrients you use/etc..etc.etc. If it hermies it's in the SEED/the genetics. Period. Same with "do this and get more females"...."if you use 24/0 you will get more males"....etc.etc.etc. bullshit some talkers talk. That's all right up there in my book with "if the seeds has a dent on it it's a male" blahblahblah. I've been goin at this thing for 3 decades....and have been growing strictly clones, fems, or S-1's for about 15 of those 30...and never had any real herm issues until the last few years. (or very early on in the 80's/etc. when there was nothing but bagseed to grow...anywhere) Bottom line......folks are simply moving too fast now and testing has gone out the window. I shudder everytime I see a strain descrition that says something like "Should produce nice, frosty nugs of dank perfection". Should? You didn't take the time to find out?
> 
> Dunno what is going on with the CVS gear. Time will tell. Seems like most of the reports are on the newer stuff via the website. (?) Until yesterday.....I was fool enough to believe that nobody would purposely breed (and then SELL) shit that hermed....and if they did....they would have enough integrity to say so upfront. (I have seen this...but not enough)
> 
> ...


I'll agree with you that herms come from genetics but sometimes, not always, and definitely not just with CVS gear; a grower can coax them into showing the trait.

I've grown some of these strains other people have had tons of issues with, nothing other than the occasional nanner week 8 or later and my mutant issues are limited to prk. I'm personally very happy with what I've grown from CVS and honestly I'm a very patient man so I'm also good with the customer service I've received.

I'm ready to deal with whatever issues the trainwreck will add to the crosses as that's been the cost of doing business with seeds over the past 5-8 years. Not saying this is the way it should be but I'm not saying I'm gonna go back to growing Dutch stuff either.

Making your own seeds nowadays is almost a necessity to cover your own ass in the future. I'm not sure what's coming but I have a feeling if you're loaded up on self made beans using top notch stuff it could be invaluable in a few years.

Also check out solseeds. Better prices than anyone else on many breeders, I paid $60 for my packs from dusted bud. Bummer to hear about the cherries being dud, I have a couple cherry crosses from them. You do a full pack?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 23, 2019)

dstroy said:


> We’ll see what’s up when these lvtk come down. I’ve been peekin lookin for nanners and sacks but my access is limited.
> 
> Don’t see any intersex on what I can get to, but you know it’ll be easy af when they’re dry and I’m jarring them to see if there are any.


I dont think I've seen any lvtk throw nanners or sacks. Could be wrong. But idr hearing of any.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 23, 2019)

So far so good still on the Arcata Ghost. I'm just gonna keep checking it every day. They dont look very good due to winter hear. But I got all my heat hooked back up finally. My sonoffs I hacked where giving me trouble. The temp setting would kick the heaters on at lights out. Then when it got to my temp setting. It would shut off my heat and kick on my fans for some reason. So I have to delete them from the router. And reinstall them
Good to go now.

Ghost OG leaner (just assuming by structure)
Need to clean up the lowers still.
  
 
Trainwreck leaner (again only assuming by structure)


----------



## AuBlue (Jan 24, 2019)

I have found by experience, turning the water/nutrient off on day 7 of 12/12 and leave drained until the plant turns to rag. Instant Hermies, just add water. That’s what happened. What not to do?


----------



## AuBlue (Jan 24, 2019)

What Germination rate are you getting with Cannaventure Ghost OG Seed?
Do Cannaventure reply to emails?
Seeds Per Pack : No less than 5?
$150 AUD / 5 = $30 AUD each seed?
You would want a $30 AUD seed to germinate.



So far I have tried 6x Rare Dankness Rug Burn OG Seeds.
No germination after 12 days, about to plant the rest. Bit Sad

Rare Dankness™ are produced in legal gardens in SPAIN.
Rare Dankness™ will not reply to any emails that ask about germination issues.
I believe Female Seeds, also grown in Spain. Send white Shells.

Be nice to find a company who would stand by product quality and vitality.
Expensive pipe dream


----------



## hillbill (Jan 24, 2019)

I will try to run more known reliable beans for a while. 3 years ago I started exploring some of the multipolyhybreeds of Chem origin knowing some risk existed. But it seems I tried Cannaventure at the worst of times.

A lot of desirable American strains are based on plants of hermie origins or hybrid of a hybrid crossed with a couple polyhybreed plants and so on. Hermies are much more of a topic on US seed forums than foreign forums. Plus with the added specter of state legalization, Everyone is a Breeder.

Most lines are not developed anymore using hundreds of plants and selectively breeding. Pollen chucking is the norm now among “Breeders”. Get the NEW polysuperhybreed out the door. 

I bought fem seeds to deal with a damping off setback as well as being “boy bombed” (another polysuperhybreed thing) on a couple runs. I got one plant I can finish out of 12 from mutants and nanners and early herms and outright males from FEM seeds.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 24, 2019)

@quiescent .....No.....I didn't run an entire pack of the Cali Cherries. Was just testing the waters to see if they were up to snuff to put outside this Summer....and if the "Cherry" was anything more than "Cherry Pie". FWIW....I ran that CP clone for 4 cycles and on the 4th...from clone...it hermed on me. I know it's all over in 'rado's gear and a lot of gear now....but it is what it is. I wasn't overly impressed...."OK" pot.....no cherry in mine...kinda had that "Bubba" thing goin on....almost (not a Bubba fan here)..... but it did/does have an incensy smell to the smoke you can not forget/mistake when you walk back in the room. Have always been surprised it gained such favor...but hey.....a lot of stuff out there is that way for my money. 

The Cali cherries is the first "fem" that truly hermed on me...bad.....in over 15 years.....and fems or S-1's are all I run. I had 45 plants 5 ft tall year before last..outside....no herms...all fems (mine and Cannarado's). Last year I did 22....all fems....half CVS...half 'rado....and again.....no visible fems. (though I have found an errant seed here/there....this is in pounds of weed. I keep those!) 

I hear ya bill...and you are right...hermies are more prone here in the US....mostly because...for better or worse...folks got burned (literally) buying all those weak Dutch strains for all those years. No, it doesn't hermie (OK...they will...but for arguments sake...)....but nobody here wants Big Bud or Barney's Farm >anything<. We made the trip over to smoke our heads off and ended up smoking hash all week cus the weed was so damn horrible overall. Probably not a good representation of the pot there (you and others may have)....kinda like here and the dispensaries.....but even so.....what they were calling "thai" and "kush" and other stuff wouldn't have garnered a cent here stateside. Looked like the old Mexischwag we got in the 70's....and it was in every shop...sold as some "exotic" sativa....

And I hear ya on the "boy bomb" thing. The last M/F seeds I ran were alien's gear. 6 full packs...all over the board on his strains he hyped at the Farm...Alien Rock candy...Alien Afterburner..alien dogshit...Alien Hay... Out of 60 seeds I got 8 females....and none of them were for shit. total crap. 4 months wasted time.....garden completely knocked out of service... and that was it for regular seeds for me. I've never looked back. I was told I didn't follow his "feed schedule"...and thus....the high ratio of males/blahblahlbah. Yeah...right. However..in the end I was more pissed at myself fot climbing on the hype train than anyone else...and some folks here are guily of that as well. It is what it is though. If you can't afford to play....you shouldn't...whatever the reason/whatever shit happens.....

But it >is< getting deluded out there badly. This drop is evidence of that. The same stuff all wrapped together/crossed together...and back on each other...and on and on. Still good stuff...but how ;long will it be before the bottom drops out? How many times can you cross this plant? I guess folks are gonna find out...huh?


----------



## hillbill (Jan 24, 2019)

There are powerful strains all over the world and even transplanted American breeders but I will continue to use both select US and certain foreign breeders but it does seem like more than one breeder is having QC issues as of late. Never expected higher male ratio with poly hybreeds but it is undeniable. I’ve run whole packs without a female or 10 to 20 percent.

Plant more seeds, a lot more!


----------



## coppershot (Jan 24, 2019)

AuBlue said:


> What Germination rate are you getting with Cannaventure Ghost OG Seed?
> Do Cannaventure reply to emails?
> Seeds Per Pack : No less than 5?
> $150 AUD / 5 = $30 AUD each seed?
> You would want a $30 AUD seed to germinate.


Despite getting some herms, all of the seeds that I have germed have popped.

I also dont believe the 'environment' response. I had a few different CV strains and some threw balls and others didnt. My LVTK are great, the ghosts a very low yielder but looks great. The animals all balled out on me and were in the same room, in ROLS getting fed organic tea like all the others*.*


----------



## quiescent (Jan 24, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Despite getting some herms, all of the seeds that I have germed have popped.
> 
> I also dont believe the 'environment' response. I had a few different CV strains and some threw balls and others didnt. My LVTK are great, the ghosts a very low yielder but looks great. The animals all balled out on me and were in the same room, in ROLS getting fed organic tea like all the others*.*


I guess I forgot about my animal cookies having a couple plants literally becoming banana trees.... That did happen but again it's a cookies strain so unfortunately it's to be expected.

Basically guys we're fucked if we pop seeds, fucked if we don't.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 24, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> @quiescent .....No.....I didn't run an entire pack of the Cali Cherries. Was just testing the waters to see if they were up to snuff to put outside this Summer....and if the "Cherry" was anything more than "Cherry Pie". FWIW....I ran that CP clone for 4 cycles and on the 4th...from clone...it hermed on me. I know it's all over in 'rado's gear and a lot of gear now....but it is what it is. I wasn't overly impressed...."OK" pot.....no cherry in mine...kinda had that "Bubba" thing goin on....almost (not a Bubba fan here)..... but it did/does have an incensy smell to the smoke you can not forget/mistake when you walk back in the room. Have always been surprised it gained such favor...but hey.....a lot of stuff out there is that way for my money.
> 
> The Cali cherries is the first "fem" that truly hermed on me...bad.....in over 15 years.....and fems or S-1's are all I run. I had 45 plants 5 ft tall year before last..outside....no herms...all fems (mine and Cannarado's). Last year I did 22....all fems....half CVS...half 'rado....and again.....no visible fems. (though I have found an errant seed here/there....this is in pounds of weed. I keep those!)
> 
> ...



If a breeder says you got a high male ratio bc of how you germed or feed. Then hes a complete fucking moron. Beyond a moron. The dumbest fuck on the planet. Seed sex is decided the moment of conception. I've heard keep it warmer while germing for higher rates of females. That's like saying if your wife is pregnant keep her indoors dont go out in the cold and she will have a daughter. You learn that in basic 7th grade science class. The pistil either gets xx or xy pollen granule. Then transfer the DNA down into the calyxe. Already determined at that point male or female.


----------



## Opie1971 (Jan 24, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> If a breeder says you got a high male ratio bc of how you germed or feed. Then hes a complete fucking moron. Beyond a moron. The dumbest fuck on the planet. Seed sex is decided the moment of conception. I've heard keep it warmer while germing for higher rates of females. That's like saying if your wife is pregnant keep her indoors dont go out in the cold and she will have a daughter. You learn that in basic 7th grade science class. The pistil either gets xx or xy pollen granule. Then transfer the DNA down into the calyxe. Already determined at that point male or female.


Yes, this is 100% true, I've heard different people say things like light spectrum, environment/temps,etc, etc, can influence the sex of seeds. That stuff is total BULLSHIT.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 24, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Yes, this is 100% true, I've heard different people say things like light spectrum, environment/temps,etc, etc, can influence the sex of seeds. That stuff is total BULLSHIT.


Yeah.... it's all bullshit. When the pollen sends DNA down to the ovul tube. It sends I think its 9 pair of chromosome plus a sex chromosome. Which then meet with autosomes. Which pair up. And determine male or female. Xy sets the X chromosome is bigger than all the autosomes. In the 9 pairs. And now the sex tests can tell if it carries the Y chromosome in the cotyledons right after germination. Why???? Bc it's already male or female. The first testing you had to wait a few days or a week then send a leaf sample in. Now you can cut off a cotyledon as soon as it germs smash it on slide. And they can tell you male or female.

Edit: here this testing was done on a ungermed seed embryo. Which in the dried seed stage before germing it had the sex chromosome already. Which CAN NOT BE CHANGED BY OUTSIDE ENVIRONMENTAL FACTORS.

The karyotype has 18 autosomes plus a sex chromosome pair (XX in female and XY in male plants). The autosomes are difficult to distinguish morphologically, but three pairs could be distinguished using the probes. The Y chromosome is larger than the autosomes, and carries a fully heterochromatic DAPI positive arm and CS-1 repeats only on the less intensely DAPI-stained, euchromatic arm. The X is the largest chromosome of all, and carries CS-1 subtelomeric repeats on both arms. The meiotic configuration of the sex bivalent locates a pseudoautosomal region of the Y chromosome at the end of the euchromatic CS-1-carrying arm. Our molecular cytogenetic study of the C. sativa sex chromosomes is a starting point for helping to make C. sativa a promising model to study sex chromosome evolution.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 24, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I guess I forgot about my animal cookies having a couple plants literally becoming banana trees.... That did happen but again it's a cookies strain so *unfortunately it's to be expected.*
> 
> Basically guys we're fucked if we pop seeds, fucked if we don't.


Agreed. I am not mad, perhaps disappointed, but I was also prepared for it. I wish it happened at week 7 or 8 rather then 2/3 lol


----------



## AuBlue (Jan 24, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I also dont believe the 'environment' response.


Are you referring to: the Seed Breeders replies "Its the environment responsible for Growers of their plants going hermies?
If so, I totally agree.



AuBlue said:


> I have found by experience, turning the water/nutrient off on day 7 of 12/12 and leave drained until the plant turns to rag. Instant Hermies, just add water. That’s what happened. What not to do?


Note: Our Temps of >40C are the only reason this severe drying occurred.
Many growers could turn off pumps for 6hrs with little effect.
-

I shared my experience to point out the type of stress required to push an otherwise hermies free strain to self pollinate.
I have 4 plants per 900x900 area, each is on separated identical nutrient/pump system.

1 hydro pump was accidently switched off in dark cycle, it was noticed 6 hrs after lights on.
The plant had gone to the rag state; growing tips lying flat on system beside trunk.

Surprisingly, the plant recovered with little visible damage to tips.
Finished with 1/3rd the stretch of other 3 unaffected clones.
Had half the crop of those unaffected and produced flowers with male/female parts on the same organ.

I just wanted to share my experience with some very extreme treatment.
-



coppershot said:


> I had a few different CV strains and some threw balls and others didnt. My LVTK are great, the ghosts a very low yielder but looks great. The animals all balled out on me and were in the same room, in ROLS getting fed organic tea like all the others.


Let’s say 4x Ghost OG in 900x900 Area?

For a reference: With Skunk#1, I get an easy 2.5ounce a plant. (4x in 900x900mm Area, no training)
What do you think the Ghost OG would produce in comparison?


----------



## coppershot (Jan 24, 2019)

@AuBlue
My comment was too general and I should have perhaps been more specific. I do believe the environmental factors can influence plants, however, in this case there are many documented issues with herms. As such, I believe that other factors aside from environment are likely at play. Again I am not complaining though.

I had one ghost throw balls so I gifted it to a buddy who is okay with that. It was super bushy and wide and would have yielded well. The second one that I have going is more vine like with golf ball tops. I run a scrog and perhaps I should have just let it grow rather than manipulating it. We will see how the few joints I get smoke.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2019)

waxman420 said:


> Can anyone chime in I have a confused pure raspberry kush. Had no luck with this strain 1 was ok but pathetic yeild I tossed 2 mutants that wouldn't grow and now this feminized prkView attachment 4269296


Yeah, we talked all about it a couple months ago, and the conclusion, based on Rusty's remarks to me is that, because of many complaints about pathetic yield / runt plants, he deemed he had made a bad batch. I received replacements of a 'new batch', and the plant I recently finished was done at 63 days, medium yield, and very good smoke. Pics posted previously. I figure mating PRK to Jelly Pie should up the yield and add to the delicious flavor.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 24, 2019)

6 LVTK week 8

       

Forgot a pic of #4.


----------



## AuBlue (Jan 24, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I had one ghost throw balls


That is bad news for me. For $30 AUD a seed, I am out.
I have been following the remarks around hermies events in CV stains containing Trangle Kush.
If I wanted to grow Triangle Kush it would not bother me, outside it could do no harm.

But when it comes to breeding, I want to be 100% sure the polination was between my hybrid and Ghost OG female. Either the Ghost offering pollen or the genetic propensity to hermie is no good


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 24, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> cannavernture herm reports have been around and I have been growing cannaventure for almost 10 years now. definitely herm prone. but fireto be found.


Fuck.
This is not good news. LVTK will herm for sure in my environment.
Wish I had known this before buying CV beans because I avoid hermie prone gear like the plague. 

On a positive note, I grew 'Half & Half' outdoors last year and had zero problems with hermies.


----------



## Jimmyclone42 (Jan 24, 2019)

Got my replacement beans today from rusty


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> On a positive note, I grew 'Half & Half' outdoors last year and had zero problems with hermies.


Ironically, that's the one that _should _be hermie prone.


----------



## quiescent (Jan 24, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Fuck.
> This is not good news. LVTK will herm for sure in my environment.
> Wish I had known this before buying CV beans because I avoid hermie prone gear like the plague.
> 
> On a positive note, I grew 'Half & Half' outdoors last year and had zero problems with hermies.


Take a chance, bro, Columbus did. Just no raping or pillaging and it'll be alright.

I'm sure you'll find plenty of sexually stable plants in your lvtk packs, likely all of them will be fine. I haven't seen many people having issues with lvtk, at least not in the past year or so. Triangle kush has a risk associated with it but not anywhere near where a chem or trainwreck is. Also lemon skunk crosses usually are very stable, you're not gonna need to change course imo. 

This hive mind thing is really nice when the thread is going along without this recent "GPS vibe" lol.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 24, 2019)

Well I guess I'll add on to the shit show. Hurkle #1 has a ball on it, it should just be a pluck and done nut sack but it is there and these girls had a good run all the way through.

So far 1 lemon crash had to come down and one has had several small preflower type balls plucked and now hurkle #1(haog leaner) drops a nut. Now super pissed or anything but she can't be used for chucking if she turns out nice which sucks.

The pic is shitty cuz the damn camera kept trying to zoom in past the plant and focus on the garden in the background but that's a small ball forming.


Edit: I thought I posted this like an hour ago, lol.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Well I guess I'll add on to the shit show. Hurkle #1 has a ball on it, it should just be a pluck and done nut sack but it is there and these girls had a good run all the way through.
> 
> So far 1 lemon crash had to come down and one has had several small preflower type balls plucked and now hurkle #1(haog leaner) drops a nut. Now super pissed or anything but she can't be used for chucking if she turns out nice which sucks.
> 
> ...


What you just said right there. Cant be used for chucking cause of the ball. Why the fuck these breeders are using plants that hermie to breed with is beyond my comprehension. They know there gonna pass it on and produce hermie plants.
Any plant in my stable that throws a stray nut gets destroyed I dont give a shit how good it is. I'll find another to replace it. The end


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 25, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> What you just said right there. Cant be used for chucking cause of the ball. Why the fuck these breeders are using plants that hermie to breed with is beyond my comprehension. They know there gonna pass it on and produce hermie plants.
> Any plant in my stable that throws a stray nut gets destroyed I dont give a shit how good it is. I'll find another to replace it. The end


thing is, its a tough call. What one person throws out grows fine for others? Many of us are growing the same strains, same batch o beans and not having any balls or troubles. Can't explain it if its same beans, diff gardens but all gardens are on point. Can't explain it.


----------



## wierdly (Jan 25, 2019)

New here been lurking a while, growing since 94, I wonder how many of the Herms came from people using tents, zippers , exhaust vents,= LIGHT LEAKS, never any problem with CV just germination, but Rusty hooked me up as soon as I emailed him .
Didint even ask for replacements and he sent me two packs.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Take a chance, bro, Columbus did. Just no raping or pillaging and it'll be alright.
> 
> I'm sure you'll find plenty of sexually stable plants in your lvtk packs, likely all of them will be fine. I haven't seen many people having issues with lvtk, at least not in the past year or so. Triangle kush has a risk associated with it but not anywhere near where a chem or trainwreck is. Also lemon skunk crosses usually are very stable, you're not gonna need to change course imo.
> 
> This hive mind thing is really nice when the thread is going along without this recent "GPS vibe" lol.


I really dig cannabis but don't have the time or patience to fuss over each plant constantly looking for boy parts. If that means I won't be growing the latest sexy strains, that's OK. 
Since this is a cannaventure thread, I should mention that my triple novas are also showing some weird shit. I knew they had been pollinated but thought it came from male flowers on the OBS. Now I'm not so sure, but have not been able to find any boy parts on the TN plants. 
I'm seeing buds that are *completely* pollinated and full of seeds, but other nearby buds on the same plant have few if any seeds. 
Again, zero male flowers -- and I pulled one of the seedy buds and dissected it to see if any male flowers had become engulfed. 
Nothing.
I've seen this before with other strains. They had a few seeds but I never found any male flowers.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2019)

wierdly said:


> New here been lurking a while, growing since 94, I wonder how many of the Herms came from people using tents, zippers , exhaust vents,= LIGHT LEAKS, never any problem with CV just germination, but Rusty hooked me up as soon as I emailed him .
> Didint even ask for replacements and he sent me two packs.


If a strain herms because of a fucking zipper leak on a tent, it's a shitty strain. Same goes for tiny lights on humidifers, fans, etc...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 25, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> thing is, its a tough call. What one person throws out grows fine for others? Many of us are growing the same strains, same batch o beans and not having any balls or troubles. Can't explain it if its same beans, diff gardens but all gardens are on point. Can't explain it.


I think there may be some quality control issues personally. There is no reason if 2 parents dont hold any herm issues that 1 pack be completely herm free and another have multiple or more than 1.
It's most likely stray pollen from a plant that's throwing balls on its own or one of the parents is just a hermie prone plant.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 25, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> thing is, its a tough call. What one person throws out grows fine for others? Many of us are growing the same strains, same batch o beans and not having any balls or troubles. Can't explain it if its same beans, diff gardens but all gardens are on point. Can't explain it.


Just cause there are the same strain doesnt mean all siblings get the same set of chromosomes. If the pheno throws balls then its a no go for chucking but if another pheno performs flawless then it is good to go. Every bean is a different story.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just cause there are the same strain doesnt mean all siblings get the same set of chromosomes. If the pheno throws balls then its a no go for chucking but if another pheno performs flawless then it is good to go. Every bean is a different story.


I agree and any breeder knows when they run a plant in flower if they find stray bananas on it under good conditions than it should not be used for breeding period. There are just to many other good ones out there to use besides finding your own fire moms from going through your own seed stock.
I truly believe a parent that had been properly stress tested and never throws 1 nut is hood to use for breeding until proven otherwise.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I agree and any breeder knows when they run a plant in flower if they find stray bananas on it under good conditions than it should not be used for breeding period. There are just to many other good ones out there to use besides finding your own fire moms from going through your own seed stock.
> I truly believe a parent that had been properly stress tested and never throws 1 nut is hood to use for breeding until proven otherwise.


I still think your idea of stress testing breeding plants is excellent. 
It doesn't guarantee there won't be "issues", but at least you did the work to produce the best product possible. 

I appreciate that.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just cause there are the same strain doesnt mean all siblings get the same set of chromosomes. If the pheno throws balls then its a no go for chucking but if another pheno performs flawless then it is good to go. Every bean is a different story.


There is so much "diverse" ancestry in the plants that are grown today, it's hard to tell what a plant will turn out to be,
until you actually grow the damn thing.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I still think your idea of stress testing breeding plants is excellent.
> It doesn't guarantee there won't be "issues", but at least you did the work to produce the best product possible.
> 
> I appreciate that.


I mean really man we all know the plants were working with. We know what ones we have to watch and the ones we never have to worry about


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I mean really man we all know the plants were working with. We know what ones we have to watch and the ones we never have to worry about


Growing from seed has been way more problematic than growing from clones.
The weird thing is I've grown GPS strains in this environment with zero issues (chinook haze) while others like OBS popped balls early.
Same with cannaventure. I've had good luck and bad luck. 
Hell I've had zero issues with my cult classics plants this run -- and they're cookie hybrids! Go figure...


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Growing from seed has been way more problematic than growing from clones.
> The weird thing is I've grown GPS strains in this environment with zero issues (chinook haze) while others like OBS popped balls early.
> Same with cannaventure. I've had good luck and bad luck.
> Hell I've had zero issues with my cult classics plants this run -- and they're cookie hybrids! Go figure...


Was the fems throwing balls out or was it both Male and female flowers?


----------



## dstroy (Jan 25, 2019)

Lvtk #1, the most advanced, still got some time.

 

I’m thinking 9.5 weeks... could be ok if it doesn’t dry into little fluff ball buds I fucken hate that shit.

#2 dense af
 

#3 this one looks weird buds look weird but it’s frosty so who cares


#4 smells good


#5 photogenic, low yield
 

#6 yeah, good resin production


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 25, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> Was the fems throwing balls out or was it both Male and female flowers?


Both male and female flowers. 
OBS regs threw straight balls early -- and I didn't notice in time.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 25, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Lvtk #1, the most advanced, still got some time.
> 
> View attachment 4270944 View attachment 4270945
> 
> ...


Damn @dstroy them girls frost monsters. I can't remember are these clones or seed run?


----------



## dstroy (Jan 25, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Damn @dstroy them girls frost monsters. I can't remember are these clones or seed run?


Thank you

From seed. They are pretty frosty and smell great.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 26, 2019)

The hurkle #1 had to come down yesterday, it was full of balls. top to bottom. I'm hoping the last lemon crash and hurkle stay ball less. Shit happens, still got plenty of lemon crash and a few more hurkle beans for later.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The hurkle #1 had to come down yesterday, it was full of balls. top to bottom. I'm hoping the last lemon crash and hurkle stay ball less. Shit happens, still got plenty of lemon crash and a few more hurkle beans for later.


My sympathies! I got a couple nice plastic containers out of the deal!

I do have a small Cookie Wreck at 7 weeks that is sporting black -grape leaves and deep,sugar coating but is very small. Very sweet maybe berry smell and definitely Cookie 
dough!


----------



## JeffSessions (Jan 27, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I think there may be some quality control issues personally. There is no reason if 2 parents dont hold any herm issues that 1 pack be completely herm free and another have multiple or more than 1.
> It's most likely stray pollen from a plant that's throwing balls on its own or one of the parents is just a hermie prone plant.


Have you actually grown any Cannaventure gear or are you just talking shit about someone who has been in the seed game a decade longer than you?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 27, 2019)

Heisenbeans said:


> I agree and any breeder knows when they run a plant in flower if they find stray bananas on it under good conditions than it should not be used for breeding period. There are just to many other good ones out there to use besides finding your own fire moms from going through your own seed stock.
> I truly believe a parent that had been properly stress tested and never throws 1 nut is hood to use for breeding until proven otherwise.


LOL Jeff. I still think folks are moving too fast. Get a cut in the mail...hit it...sell it/spread it. If a guy doesn't spend at least 3-4 cycles with a cut he was given in his own garden before making seeds...problems are >>>deserved<<<. I don't call it laziness..I call it opportunistic....and a bit egotistic. Some folks just gotta be the star. Definitely a reoccurring theme in PotLand. Yawn. "Next".

The CVS gear snafu is puzzling. I got all my CVS gear Spring 2018 when they were sold at GPS....on the 666 sale. I still have a buncha packs. Maybe we should track WHEN folks got their seeds...cus it SEEMS like something happened over the Spring/Summer(?). A bunch of us grew these outdoors with few problems last Summer....but now.....shit goin bad all over? >>>Something<<< changed. New cuts brought in/etc... dunno....something. He definitely got cuts of "Ghost" and "Arcata"...."Al" is in the mix as well.....and who knows what else. IF these are the real deal, originals...dunno. I do know that I never remember herms on any of those in the old days. "Trainwrecks" claim to fame was that the seeds came with a huge bundle of bamboo stakes...cus the real deal would bulk wildly...then snap all of your stems overnight at about week 7 if you weren't ahead of the game and staking them up like mad.... dunno...can't prove any of it...but again...it seems >something< had changed...and it was right about the time the 10 year sale came into play, IMO. I skipped that drop....and have seen no hermies here....but who knows?

I'll grow my packs out....but I will say the reports are discouraging. Being I just stocked hard on Cannarado gear this week and am super stoked over all of em...the CVS selections will get pushed to the guerilla garden (thiniking outdoor SOG). Pop em and flower em small...IF there is such a thing with this ever-so-stretchy gear...

Gonna be interesting to see if doing rooms full of gifted cuts will play out favorably for ya Heisen....I mean....EVERY ONE of these cats believes they know what they are doing...LOL....and everybody is sharing the same genetics...so never say never and don't talk TOO loudly....uuuhhhhummm. Karma likes to look for that kinda shit...yes she does. Your turn on the hot seat is fast approaching.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 27, 2019)

ECCW, CW fems, LA Affie, Hurkel OG, Lemon Crash OG, no herms, grown indoor. Hard not to be nervous after so many reports, though. AG, CW, 91D left, I ain't givin up on the 91, lol.


----------



## Mr Blamo (Jan 27, 2019)

Still no email from Rusty.
So I wont be reporting on what I have going from him.
Also I had 5 friends that were going to grab some of rusty gear but not now.
Those friends are now looking at Greenpoint Seeds to buy.
Terrible customer service and reports of hermies everywhere.
I sure wish I would have waited to buy cv gear because I wouldn't have bought in the first place if I knew of the terrible customer service and the reports of bad hermie issues ….
With that said im going to go out and get on my small john deer tractor and get rid of the snow.

Then im gonna smoke a big one of Barneys farm Gelato 31
Weed that don't hermie…….


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2019)

The two Alberts I chopped with nanners at 45 days are mostly dry and trimmed. Even has some good potency at this stage....gazy eyes! They both smell like old perfume that has lost it’s identity and just smells like that old perfume. Tasty in the vape(Air) and takes on a deep hash tone after a few draws.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Jan 27, 2019)

Bummed to hear about herm probs. Im running LVTK, Pure ghost og, and triple nova. Just flipped 4 days ago. I didnt veg as long as i normally would. I topped once and let them recover then flipped to 12/12. Trying to get another harvest in before the hot summer gets here and i turn my focus to outdoor. Heres a few pics. Everything from cannaventure is doing quite well. I also have some chemdog 91 s1's from csi Humboldt but ill talk about those in that thread.

Triple Nova... most easily identifiable plant in the room bc of the fan leaves
Very short and fat fans. Took well to topping.
 

Stretchy LVTK.. tallest plant in the tent. Long internode spacing. Will be keeping close eye for balls. No mutant issues to speak of.
 

Squatty LVTK... this one just doesnt want to grow vertically it seems. Hopefully it takes off soon. Much tighter node spacing on this one. 
 

Pure ghost OG.


----------



## Heisenbeans (Jan 27, 2019)

JeffSessions said:


> Have you actually grown any Cannaventure gear or are you just talking shit about someone who has been in the seed game a decade longer than you?


Actually I have, just cause someone's been out in the open longer dont mean there more experienced. It doesnt take a degree in dankology to realize when your crosses are throwing balls and something in your operation is fucked up. Reversing a plant doesnt make it any more hermie prone than any other plant unless that plant is already determined to be that way.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 27, 2019)

Quick report from trim jail. Trimmed up the ELL this morning. Good news NO SEEDS YEA! . One out of 5 of the ELL started throwing nanners at 6 week. It was removed from the flower room and taken for a ride. The trim on the ELL was easy and smelled very lemony. 2 of my AG threw late nanners at 8 week but no seeds anywhere in the flower room. Moral of the story is just keep a close eye on the gear.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 27, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Quick report from trim jail. Trimmed up the ELL this morning. Good news NO SEEDS YEA! . One out of 5 of the ELL started throwing nanners at 6 week. It was removed from the flower room and taken for a ride. The trim on the ELL was easy and smelled very lemony. 2 of my AG threw late nanners at 8 week but no seeds anywhere in the flower room. Moral of the story is just keep a close eye on the gear.View attachment 4271853


Yup, I have had hermie issues in the past. It's trained me to check as part of my routine.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 27, 2019)

So far so good on the Arcata Ghost here. One ghost leaner and one trainwreck pheno. The Ghost pheno got too tall. So I had to break her over yesterday morning. She didnt even miss a beat. But shes not done stretching yet, but gave me alot more room bending her over. She seems to like it that way....


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 27, 2019)

Here is an ELL


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 27, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Here is an ELL
> View attachment 4272014


Nice! what kind of smells are you getting? Mine were very distinct lemon cream. With something else in there i never could put my finger on it.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 27, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Nice! what kind of smells are you getting? Mine were very distinct lemon cream. With something else in there i never could put my finger on it.


Just a small amount of lemon. Give it a week or 2 and I'll check again.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 27, 2019)

LVTK


----------



## growslut (Jan 27, 2019)

91 Skunk D. Spotted multiple bananas today, so got taken down. 55 Days since flip. Dig the smell on this one. Sweet skunk with a hint of fruitiness behind it. Hope it smokes heavy.


----------



## growslut (Jan 27, 2019)

Albert Supertramp. Also spotted some more bananas today so got the chop. 55 days since flip. Really strong scent coming off this. Kind of mango lemon on the front end and sweet grapefruit on the backend. The cola's are pretty huge with crazy foxtailing. Not sure if the foxtailing is from the plant growing too close to the lights. The entire top spent most of flower 6-8 inches from a 1000w (equivalent) blurple LED.

Guessing this is going to be a strong sativa smoke.


----------



## socaljoe (Jan 27, 2019)

Man, what is going on with all these reports of intersex on Rusty's gear? It's easy enough to dismiss one or two, but this is getting crazy.

@growslut nice plants, shame you had to give 'em the ole choppa choppa.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 27, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Man, what is going on with all these reports of intersex on Rusty's gear? It's easy enough to dismiss one or two, but this is getting crazy.
> 
> @growslut nice plants, shame you had to give 'em the ole choppa choppa.


If either of the arcata ghost hermie. They are seed plants. I'll run a clone of it that I have rooted already. I'll toss it in flower. And see if it hermies. If it does. Rusty will definitely ne notified. I always flower seed plant first. To the original expression of the pheno. Bc clone runs are almost always different. But if both herm. It's the genetics. In my eyes.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 27, 2019)

Rusty must have gotten some cuts from swerve or something lol


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2019)

The one that finally got CV out of my Space was an LA Affie that never showed any pistils, just more balls than I have ever seen appear almost overnight. How do we suppose grower error causes that shit? Especially since high male/female ratio in some strains caused me to give some fems a run. So after some research I put in an order and after 3 tries on 3 strains I have one runt Cookie Wreck to show!

I have 4 Black Triangle in flower from Bodhi. At least 2 are girls and maybe 4. REGs. 3/4 Peak Seeds BC C99 at 4 weeks are female and 4 Sleeskunk f2 in the same tent. No nuts anywhere! Grower must have given Cannaventure plants the Evil Eye.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 28, 2019)

is it me or is it the same folks having probs over and over? Have you tried any other fems? Try some of Useful's fems and see if you have any problems with those. If you do, I'd say its a stresser in the environment, if not, I'd say its the beans. JMHO. again, lol, not had one problem and Im not near the growers some on here are, just sayin'.


----------



## JeffSessions (Jan 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> is it me or is it the same folks having probs over and over? Have you tried any other fems? Try some of Useful's fems and see if you have any problems with those. If you do, I'd say its a stresser in the environment, if not, I'd say its the beans. JMHO. again, lol, not had one problem and Im not near the growers some on here are, just sayin'.


Ha! Take cover, return fire incoming!


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2019)

Stress must be breeder specific.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 28, 2019)

be a way to prove if its beans or grower, lmfao, try some other fems.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2019)

Spent my fem money at Cannaventure!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 28, 2019)

growslut said:


> View attachment 4272152
> View attachment 4272153View attachment 4272154View attachment 4272155View attachment 4272156
> 
> Albert Supertramp. Also spotted some more bananas today so got the chop. 55 days since flip. Really strong scent coming off this. Kind of mango lemon on the front end and sweet grapefruit on the backend. The cola's are pretty huge with crazy foxtailing. Not sure if the foxtailing is from the plant growing too close to the lights. The entire top spent most of flower 6-8 inches from a 1000w (equivalent) blurple LED.
> ...


Damn @growslut what a shame. I suspect that will be some pretty racy smoke. Well over 3 months of wasted time.money and resources. No way i would be brave enough to run another round of CV right now. Be nice to here something from rusty but communication is not his strong point.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 28, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Spent my fem money at Cannaventure!


I feel ya, why I hate to see those Cannarado drops, lol. Can't work it in the budget. Honestly, sorry though, there is prolly too many reports poppin for it not to be the beans. He mentioned to me he had 7 or so production/tester gardens, you'd figure it be easy to pinpoint which cat's garden is the faulty one. He found it before supposedly. I will say one thing, its made me not so scared to try to fem a plant here fore too long. If a pro is having the problems, what's the worst that can happen to a homeade attempt!


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 28, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Damn @growslut what a shame. I suspect that will be some pretty racy smoke. Well over 3 months of wasted time.money and resources. No way i would be brave enough to run another round of CV right now. Be nice to here something from rusty but communication is not his strong point.


don't think the figuring out the fan problem had anything to do with it? Sure are pretty plants.


----------



## growslut (Jan 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> is it me or is it the same folks having probs over and over? Have you tried any other fems? Try some of Useful's fems and see if you have any problems with those. If ou do, I'd say its a stresser in the environment, if not, I'd say its the beans. JMHO. again, lol, not had one problem and Im not near the growers some on here are, just sayin'.


I try not to go after people on the forums, but you keep insisting that the herms are grower error. I've been wanting to not say anything, but its hard to keep taking the 'grower error' or environment from the same grower who got 1/10 of Doc's Testers to sprout. Listen, if you want to blame my grow environment, then explain why my garden has 10/10 healthy seedlings of Doc's Testers running? 

I admit I still seem to have a higher rate of herms than I like and its not just CV gear. If its an environmental stressor, I'd like to figure it out but not sure what stress is causing it? The plants are healthy during veg and not root bound. No light leaks (well, pinholes maybe, but the room has curtains on the windows so the room itself is dark). I thought the upright fan I have been using may be causing herms, but it seems the plants closest to the fan don't herm and the ones furthest do. But with everyone's issues, I think its obvious to most on the forums that there must be a genetic component to the herms.

Does anybody remember when Rusty was supposed to drop the latest release at GPS last summer? But Rusty said that the drop was delayed b/c he was having herm problems that he wanted to fix before releasing. So Rusty is aware of the herm tendency issues. Guess he ran one more round and tried to fix it, but it seems the herms are still in the genes


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 28, 2019)

So no one has heard from Rusty for awhile? I am in the process of making a SLH x WC cross. Will begin testing in a month or so. Sorry everyone is having so many problems.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2019)

Before experimenting with the super poly multi hybreeds I had years of no intersex plants nor does that happen with those seeds now. Actually my m/f ratio was always 50% and maybe a bit more too. Not so with domestic beans. I really just try to report what happens at my house.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 28, 2019)

gonna suck if its in the TW, but I have my suspicions. I believe that's why he didn't release any Pure TW like he wanted, as he said, couldn't get all the kinks out after 5-6 gens. Anyone want a trade for the arcata ghost or cookie wreck fems, hollar. 5 in one, six in the other.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 28, 2019)

growslut said:


> I try not to go after people on the forums, but you keep insisting that the herms are grower error. I've been wanting to not say anything, but its hard to keep taking the 'grower error' or environment from the same grower who got 1/10 of Doc's Testers to sprout. Listen, if you want to blame my grow environment, then explain why my garden has 10/10 healthy seedlings of Doc's Testers running?
> 
> I admit I still seem to have a higher rate of herms than I like and its not just CV gear. If its an environmental stressor, I'd like to figure it out but not sure what stress is causing it? The plants are healthy during veg and not root bound. No light leaks (well, pinholes maybe, but the room has curtains on the windows so the room itself is dark). I thought the upright fan I have been using may be causing herms, but it seems the plants closest to the fan don't herm and the ones furthest do. But with everyone's issues, I think its obvious to most on the forums that there must be a genetic component to the herms.
> 
> Does anybody remember when Rusty was supposed to drop the latest release at GPS last summer? But Rusty said that the drop was delayed b/c he was having herm problems that he wanted to fix before releasing. So Rusty is aware of the herm tendency issues. Guess he ran one more round and tried to fix it, but it seems the herms are still in the genes


@growslut you are probably beating your self for no reason. There are only a few environmental factors that can cause problems like you are having. If someone still thinks these are environment issues well that opinion is not worth listening to.Like @Bodyne i have GOG and AG available if anyone is interested.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> gonna suck if its in the TW, but I have my suspicions. I believe that's why he didn't release any Pure TW like he wanted, as he said, couldn't get all the kinks out after 5-6 gens. Anyone want a trade for the arcata ghost or cookie wreck fems, hollar. 5 in one, six in the other.


My LA Affie boys had no Trainwreck in them, supposedly but then again they were boys, not herms.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 28, 2019)

Damn folks. Sorry to hear all of these reports. As I've said more than once....sourced cuts that aren't familiar cuts/cuts you have ran >extensively< are trouble waiting to happen. The mention of "Swerve" brought back bad memories along this same front. That SFV 3 male...or whatever tag it had...sent his op into a tailspin from great heights. Even now...as you see by the mention...folks don't forget that shit. Even his replacement packs sucked! I bought like 5 packs.....got ONE pack as a "replacement".....and 9 of 10 in that pack were males. So for $500 or more outlay...I ended up with one Raskal OG... it was a shit show deluxe...

I'm in agreement that something happened this summer/etc. I.....and others here.....simply ran too many of these seeds this Summer to not have problems if the hermie gene is this present, IMO. 
8-9 plants....3 strains....6-8 ft tall----2 pounder plants....no hermies seen. That doesn't help those who are getting fucked hard....but there has to be a timeframe in there where it went bad.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 28, 2019)

Where's KY, he'll take em, lol!


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2019)

@ 55 days, I don't worry about bananas on a plant not likely to go more than 70. What's it gonna hurt? However, my flowering plants are always at the same age per tent....don't know if @hillbill and @growslut run perpetual w/ different aged plants in a tent...maybe hillbill.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 28, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Damn folks. Sorry to hear all of these reports. As I've said more than once....sourced cuts that aren't familiar cuts/cuts you have ran >extensively< are trouble waiting to happen. The mention of "Swerve" brought back bad memories along this same front. That SFV 3 male...or whatever tag it had...sent his op into a tailspin from great heights. Even now...as you see by the mention...folks don't forget that shit. Even his replacement packs sucked! I bought like 5 packs.....got ONE pack as a "replacement".....and 9 of 10 in that pack were males. So for $500 or more outlay...I ended up with one Raskal OG... it was a shit show deluxe...
> 
> I'm in agreement that something happened this summer/etc. I.....and others here.....simply ran too many of these seeds this Summer to not have problems if the hermie gene is this present, IMO.
> 8-9 plants....3 strains....6-8 ft tall----2 pounder plants....no hermies seen. That doesn't help those who are getting fucked hard....but there has to be a timeframe in there where it went bad.


@stickygreen i can't find the dates right now, Less than a week after the CV web page went live i purchased 3 strains (flawless). Around 1 month later i ordered 2 more strains and had problems with both.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 28, 2019)

Someone pointed out a nanner in the finished bud pic I posted of AG, but there were no beans, and the smoke is really good. If I didn't have 5 more beans, I'd do the swap and roll the dice [ with backups].


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2019)

Late nanners don't bother me either but under 7 or 8 weeks gets the knife. 

I fell into perpetual 10 years ago when plants overtook veg cabinet and I stuck a couple in flower closet. Stuck here ever since! Being of short attention span and easily bored, I really like different plants at different stages. Pollen can be devastating in a perpetual!


----------



## growslut (Jan 28, 2019)

Yup, I'm running perpetual too.

A few seeds in a harvest is a fine thing, but if a plant gets fully seeded--that blows. And the worst thing is those little undeveloped white seeds. I'm scared the bananas might cause those in other plants nearing harvest.

I used to pluck the boy parts but now I'm trying to get more aggressive about removing herm plants from the tent.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 28, 2019)

This is 1 of the "Ghost" OG's. I think! lol Or another "pheno" of ELL
I have some nice "Cheap thrills" also. No nanners on any so far.
The Albert Super Tramp is in veg.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 28, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> @ 55 days, I don't worry about bananas on a plant not likely to go more than 70. What's it gonna hurt? However, my flowering plants are always at the same age per tent....don't know if @hillbill and @growslut run perpetual w/ different aged plants in a tent...maybe hillbill.


Gotta say....I never remember any herm issues with the Ghost cut or the Trainwreck32 cut we passed around many moons ago. Ghost was just puny....but great smoke. TW was massive and like a nightmare pick up stix game gone horribly wrong in full bloom. No memories of herms though. anyone else?

And in the 20+ years I was slingin' and in perpetual mode....all I ran was clones and pollen NEVER got close to my garden. Back in the glory days i ran the same (killer) clone for over 15 years because (a) it was so fuckin good. (b) you couldn't source genetics to save your soul pre-internet (c) I didn't tell anyone I grew weed (you remember Rule #1...right? LOL) so sharing/etc. was unheard of and completely nuts then.

It wasn't until the early 2000's when the forums really got going on the net where I got the 'nads to branch out into mailing cuts and seeds/etc and opening things up a bit. Now that "legality" has hit here and there...and us old fucks are just stupid and in the way of the new breed of .....um.......yeah.....it's getting almost as hard to source >quality< genetics now as it was "back then".

It's been crazy watching all of this evolve...or...a..devolve  whatever side of that you are on....

And EDIT: What a beautiful plant No....yum.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 28, 2019)

I “lurked” here and IC and Grass City and a couple other sites for my first 5 or 6 years.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 28, 2019)

Checked the A Ghost again today. Still kickn vag parts only. But it's not just Cannaventure having problems. Check out this lovely shim from Critical Mass Collective. Cali Mango Mass herming it the fuck up.
   

Arcata Ghost starting to drop some frost.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2019)

My triple novas hermed like a bitch and it sounds like triangle kush brought the badness. 
Since my environment is far from perfect, my unopened pack of LVTK fems is up for trade. 

Wadaya got?


----------



## dstroy (Jan 28, 2019)

Dang did I get lucky? We’ll see. Gonna be soon.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> My triple novas hermed like a bitch and it sounds like triangle kush brought the badness.
> Since my environment is far from perfect, my unopened pack of LVTK fems is up for trade.
> 
> Wadaya got?





Chunky Stool said:


> My triple novas hermed like a bitch and it sounds like triangle kush brought the badness.
> Since my environment is far from perfect, my unopened pack of LVTK fems is up for trade.
> 
> Wadaya got?





Chunky Stool said:


> My triple novas hermed like a bitch and it sounds like triangle kush brought the badness.
> Since my environment is far from perfect, my unopened pack of LVTK fems is up for trade.
> 
> Wadaya got?


I will trade you 2 packs for 1. I have Ghost og and Arcata ghost.


----------



## main cola (Jan 28, 2019)

So both of my Gorilla Wreck #4s did not herm..I repeat they Did not herm Thank god.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> is it me or is it the same folks having probs over and over? Have you tried any other fems? Try some of Useful's fems and see if you have any problems with those. If you do, I'd say its a stresser in the environment, if not, I'd say its the beans. JMHO. again, lol, not had one problem and Im not near the growers some on here are, just sayin'.


I literally post pics of everything I've grown for the last several years, the good the bad and the ugly. In my experiences, stress doesn't cause male flowers all up and down the main stalk, but genetics do. I've only really found a few nanners or maybe a ball or two on plants that I feel "stress hermied."

Honestly, I didn't think any of the lemon or hurkles would show any intersex traits but I was wrong, 3 out of 4 did and none of them were "stressed" in any way, well unless flowering them out small is considered stress. My east cake didn't herm, my 2 black dogs didn't herm, the lvtk has been rock solid, all those plants are in the same flower tent.

It is just a numbers game, imo, the genetics used have intersex genetics (cookies, og and even trainwreck) so it is expected to hear herm reports but it doesn't bode well for confidence when they come rolling in. Some members might be blowing hot air but a lot of long time cats are also finding issues.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> My triple novas hermed like a bitch and it sounds like triangle kush brought the badness.
> Since my environment is far from perfect, my unopened pack of LVTK fems is up for trade.
> 
> Wadaya got?


I was going to say name a CV pack and I might have it, but it looks like I'm too late.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I was going to say name a CV pack and I might have it, but it looks like I'm too late.


Meh, I am a shameless whore.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I literally post pics of everything I've grown for the last several years, the good the bad and the ugly. In my experiences, stress doesn't cause male flowers all up and down the main stalk, but genetics do. I've only really found a few nanners or maybe a ball or two on plants that I feel "stress hermied."
> 
> Honestly, I didn't think any of the lemon or hurkles would show any intersex traits but I was wrong, 3 out of 4 did and none of them were "stressed" in any way, well unless flowering them out small is considered stress. My east cake didn't herm, my 2 black dogs didn't herm, the lvtk has been rock solid, all those plants are in the same flower tent.
> 
> It is just a numbers game, imo, the genetics used have intersex genetics (cookies, og and even trainwreck) so it is expected to hear herm reports but it doesn't bode well for confidence when they come rolling in. Some members might be blowing hot air but a lot of long time cats are also finding issues.


I always grow at least three strains per round, so the problem isn't the environment. 
Some plants just sprout boy parts more readily than others, and based on previous comments, this seems to be an acceptable risk in HybridLand. 

I'll pass on the fragile gear.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Meh, I am a shameless whore.


No sweat man


----------



## macsnax (Jan 28, 2019)

I've been pricing to upgrade some equipment, check out amazon keeping it on the DL, I like how they worded this with the bold letters.


----------



## Big Perm (Jan 28, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I've been pricing to upgrade some equipment, check out amazon keeping it on the DL, I like how they worded this with the bold letters.View attachment 4272661


Damn, what is it a 4x4 flood and drain tray?


----------



## tman42 (Jan 28, 2019)

So I did not have any problems with the LVTK and Ghost OG that I ran. After looking over what I have running now (over the last week since all of the reports) the three Tennessee Kush#2's and two more Ghost OG's are all looking good and no herms. The Tennessee Kush are almost done so they should be fine and the two Ghost OG's are only in week two of flower so I will be keeping a close eye on them. I have quite a few CV packs that I will still run through eventually, I will just keep checking everything and probably only run a couple of one strain each run just in case there are any problems. Sorry to hear of the problems you all are having and that you can't get in touch with Rusty as I have not had any problem getting in touch with him when I have needed to. Good luck all.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 28, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I've been pricing to upgrade some equipment, check out amazon keeping it on the DL, I like how they worded this with the bold letters.View attachment 4272661


I tell em to put it in another box. Even though we’re legal we don’t like to advertise what we’re doing for security reasons. I like that they have that as an option, it’s nice.

I just bought a new tent. Should be nice. Got the wife a tent for her lavender, aloe and starters. it’s very nice (i think anyway) so I bought one of the same brand for my flower tent which is a $40 cost way special currently.

What are you planning?


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 28, 2019)

Chem 91 s1's are bulking up good, past 8 weeks. Over feed a bit and they grew into the lights so they could definitely look better. Good size colas for 5in pots though.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 29, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> Damn, what is it a 4x4 flood and drain tray?


It was a tent, that would be a little much for a tray, lol.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 29, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I tell em to put it in another box. Even though we’re legal we don’t like to advertise what we’re doing for security reasons. I like that they have that as an option, it’s nice.
> 
> I just bought a new tent. Should be nice. Got the wife a tent for her lavender, aloe and starters. it’s very nice (i think anyway) so I bought one of the same brand for my flower tent which is a $40 cost way special currently.
> 
> What are you planning?


Not sure yet, we're moving soon. Looks like I'm going to be growing in a garage. I'm not sure if I want to try to seal the garage up, or use tents.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Not sure yet, we're moving soon. Looks like I'm going to be growing in a garage. I'm not sure if I want to try to seal the garage up, or use tents.


can you seal up and heat the garage for less than the cost of the tents?


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 29, 2019)

dstroy said:


> can you seal up and heat the garage for less than the cost of the tents?


most dudes I seen in OR do the tents in the garage with good luck. Bugs, an shit, etc. Just more control, even if outside environment is crazy somehow, just based on what i seen


----------



## macsnax (Jan 29, 2019)

That's where I'm at right now


dstroy said:


> can you seal up and heat the garage for less than the cost of the tents?


That's where I'm at right now. I'm just trying to figure out the cost for both ways. I would much rather not use tents, multiple humidifiers needing filled seems like a pain. Then multiple heating cooling units too. It would be much easier if I can seal up the garage, and build partitions for veg/bloom. I just like to plan ahead, we're still a month or so from moving and haven't picked a house yet. Once I see the garage, I can put a better plan together.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's where I'm at right now
> 
> That's where I'm at right now. I'm just trying to figure out the cost for both ways. I would much rather not use tents, multiple humidifiers needing filled seems like a pain. Then multiple heating cooling units too. It would be much easier if I can seal up the garage, and build partitions for veg/bloom. I just like to plan ahead, we're still a month or so from moving and haven't picked a house yet. Once I see the garage, I can put a better plan together.


What works good for floor insulation?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 29, 2019)

4 x 8 sheet of blue board under the tent works well. R-10. I'm in a garage now...but it is well insulated and I have a woodstove installed in there if it gets super cold. 

In the end....it will all depend on your climate....the garage itself... and how many lights you are running which way you can/will want to go.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's where I'm at right now
> 
> That's where I'm at right now. I'm just trying to figure out the cost for both ways. I would much rather not use tents, multiple humidifiers needing filled seems like a pain. Then multiple heating cooling units too. It would be much easier if I can seal up the garage, and build partitions for veg/bloom. I just like to plan ahead, we're still a month or so from moving and haven't picked a house yet. Once I see the garage, I can put a better plan together.


I'm in the same boat. Moving in a month and probably going to be growing in a garage. Im hoping we can just find a place with an extra bedroom so i dont have to heat/cool the garage and all that extra shit. But if its an insulated garage with decent window access for ventilation the extra space would be nice.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 29, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> I'm in the same boat. Moving in a month and probably going to be growing in a garage. Im hoping we can just find a place with an extra bedroom so i dont have to heat/cool the garage and all that extra shit. But if its an insulated garage with decent window access for ventilation the extra space would be nice.


Yeah space isn't too bad in a garage, it's the environment that poses the challenge.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 29, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Chem 91 s1's are bulking up good, past 8 weeks. Over feed a bit and they grew into the lights so they could definitely look better. Good size colas for 5in pots though.View attachment 4272715 View attachment 4272716 View attachment 4272717



That looks almost identical to the chem 91 s1 from csi I run. But she started revegging herself at day 55. So i chopped it. But even at 55 days in. The smoke was very narcotic.


----------



## growslut (Jan 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's where I'm at right now
> 
> That's where I'm at right now. I'm just trying to figure out the cost for both ways. I would much rather not use tents, multiple humidifiers needing filled seems like a pain. Then multiple heating cooling units too. It would be much easier if I can seal up the garage, and build partitions for veg/bloom. I just like to plan ahead, we're still a month or so from moving and haven't picked a house yet. Once I see the garage, I can put a better plan together.


Nice. My tents are in a sealed garage. The roof/walls and garage door are sealed with drywall and then painted. The floor has cheap flooring--like the kind you do yourself from Lowe's. I didn't seal it myself so can't say exactly how. 

It still has a bit more temp and humidity fluctuation than the rest of the house, but I don't think I could grow in the garage without the room being sealed. Summer would be too hot and winter too humid.

Look forward to seeing your finished set up!


----------



## macsnax (Jan 29, 2019)

growslut said:


> Nice. My tents are in a sealed garage. The roof/walls and garage door are sealed with drywall and then painted. The floor has cheap flooring--like the kind you do yourself from Lowe's. I didn't seal it myself so can't say exactly how.
> 
> It still has a bit more temp and humidity fluctuation than the rest of the house, but I don't think I could grow in the garage without the room being sealed. Summer would be too hot and winter too humid.
> 
> Look forward to seeing your finished set up!


I'm looking forward to it too. Knowing myself, I'm probably going to you flip flop back and forth on what to do while I go over every possible scenario. And then finally pick something and have a bunch of unknown variables give me trouble. 
Sound about right? Lol


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 29, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That looks almost identical to the chem 91 s1 from csi I run. But she started revegging herself at day 55. So i chopped it. But even at 55 days in. The smoke was very narcotic.


Good to hear that's it's strong smoke, wouldn't expect any less from a chem. I was worried they would be finicky and hermie prone but they've been pretty forgiving so far.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey guys, I remember seeing a while back about pure rasberry kush having a bad batch of seeds. But I cant find what the issue with them were. I have one running that I got during the so called bad batch and I am not seeing anything out of the ordinary yet. Any help? Thanks


----------



## Big Perm (Jan 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I'm looking forward to it too. Knowing myself, I'm probably going to you flip flop back and forth on what to do while I go over every possible scenario. And then finally pick something and have a bunch of unknown variables give me trouble.
> Sound about right? Lol


Sounds exactly right.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 29, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Hey guys, I remember seeing a while back about pure rasberry kush having a bad batch of seeds. But I cant find what the issue with them were. I have one running that I got during the so called bad batch and I am not seeing anything out of the ordinary yet. Any help? Thanks


haven't grown them personally but from reports it looks like it was a terrible yielder. I think amos said he got like a couple joints worth of smoke from a whole plant.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 29, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Hey guys, I remember seeing a while back about pure rasberry kush having a bad batch of seeds. But I cant find what the issue with them were. I have one running that I got during the so called bad batch and I am not seeing anything out of the ordinary yet. Any help? Thanks


Poor yielding plants...plants that look like they are deficient and drop leaves for no reason....mutants....maybe more. I had 2 last Summer outdoors. One did the drop the leaves gig...the other made fine, tasty smoke...although defintely below average on yield. As a reference...everything else in thre garden gave about 1 1/2 to 2 pounds each...while the PRK offered up about a 1/2 pound on a 6 ft plant. Even so...it was one of the tastiest plants in the garden last Summer and it's always a treat to pull that jar out. 

At least she didn't hermie


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Yeah space isn't too bad in a garage, it's the environment that poses the challenge.


Im thinking about just sectioning off half of the garage to make it easier to dial in the environment. I'll still have to heat it in winter and cool it in summer but it'll be easier and cheaper to only do half the garage.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 29, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Im thinking about just sectioning off half of the garage to make it easier to dial in the environment. I'll still have to heat it in winter and cool it in summer but it'll be easier and cheaper to only do half the garage.


One of the ductless HVAC would be ideal for dialing in your area in the garage. Heat and Ac and better control of humidity. Just a thought.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 29, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> One of the ductless HVAC would be ideal for dialing in your area in the garage. Heat and Ac and better control of humidity. Just a thought.


Not sure what you're talking about. Gonna google it real quick lol


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 29, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> One of the ductless HVAC would be ideal for dialing in your area in the garage. Heat and Ac and better control of humidity. Just a thought.


Im dumb, i know what those are lol. I would love one but its pretty pricey and the house is a rental so i wouldn't be able to install it without damage and questions from the landlord. Unless theres a way around that I'm not seeing...


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Jan 29, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Im dumb, i know what those are lol. I would love one but its pretty pricey and the house is a rental so i wouldn't be able to install it without damage and questions from the landlord. Unless theres a way around that I'm not seeing...


No would not be good for rental. Not that invasive but does require drilling a hole thru the exterior wall and a power source.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 29, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> No would not be good for rental. Not that invasive but does require drilling a hole thru the exterior wall and a power source.


Right. So that's only gonna work if i can find a landlord that doesn't care if i grow. They're around here for sure, i just dont have the luxury of taking extra time to find one.


----------



## main cola (Jan 29, 2019)

Another Gorilla Wreck #4 with no signs of herms


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2019)

Growing in the garage without tents is more challenging but the extra vertical space comes in handy. 
I usually end up tweaking wattage and airflow to maintain proper temps. Lately it’s been colder than usual so I turned down the exhaust fan and cranked up the MH from 400 to 600 watts. (1,200 total, mixed spectrum)


----------



## macsnax (Jan 29, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Growing in the garage without tents is more challenging but the extra vertical space comes in handy.
> I usually end up tweaking wattage and airflow to maintain proper temps. Lately it’s been colder than usual so I turned down the exhaust fan and cranked up the MH from 400 to 600 watts. (1,200 total, mixed spectrum)


How sealed is you garage? What are the temps like in winter if it was just an empty garage?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> How sealed is you garage? What are the temps like in winter if it was just an empty garage?


It’s a finished garage but I’m only using the back area in a double length stall. I’ve got shelves and blackout curtains to isolate it. 
Garage temp runs about the 15 degrees cooler than the house temp when lights are out.


----------



## macsnax (Jan 29, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It’s a finished garage but I’m only using the back area in a double length stall. I’ve got shelves and blackout curtains to isolate it.
> Garage temp runs about the 15 degrees cooler than the house temp when lights are out.


Gotcha. I've been looking at ceiling mounted garage heaters. They run at about 80% efficiency @ 240v, I'm just not sure how much power they actually consume.


----------



## tommarijuana (Jan 29, 2019)

LVTK,no balls on this girl ,fk'd up and somehow didn't get a cut she's getting a reveg.At 9-1/2 weeks this weekend,she's coming down


----------



## dstroy (Jan 30, 2019)

Day 61 12/12

Harvest day

   

Yield:
1 above average
2 average
3 above average
4 very poor (irredeemable unless day eraser potent)
5 poor (could improve with training)
6 average

Overall estimate bout a # lol no clue

I’ll weigh them all up when they’re dry

I popped a wet nug I dropped onto the floor from #2 into the vape and forgot what I was fuckin doing, don’t mean shit tho I’m a lightweight.

They were all +/- a bit. No late finishers all days apart. 

A lot of foxtailing from being too close to the lights.


----------



## Big Perm (Jan 30, 2019)

dstroy said:


> A lot of foxtailing from being too close to the lights.


How close would you say you were to foxtail it?


----------



## dstroy (Jan 30, 2019)

Big Perm said:


> How close would you say you were to foxtail it?


Like 3-8”, should be about 18”. Way too close.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 30, 2019)

I would set up more lights vs.running heaters. Lights pay you back with bud. Heaters just don't. I ran 6K in bloom and 2 K in veg in my double car garage at my last house. (Undercurrent system)

It was never cold in there...LOL.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 30, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I would set up more lights vs.running heaters. Lights pay you back with bud. Heaters just don't. I ran 6K in bloom and 2 K in veg in my double car garage at my last house. (Undercurrent system)
> 
> It was never cold in there...LOL.


That would melt all the snow off the roof and keep the driveway clear! I have noticed a suspicious roof or two!


----------



## macsnax (Jan 30, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I would set up more lights vs.running heaters. Lights pay you back with bud. Heaters just don't. I ran 6K in bloom and 2 K in veg in my double car garage at my last house. (Undercurrent system)
> 
> It was never cold in there...LOL.


I like the way you roll man, lol


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 30, 2019)

LOL...I vented out under the eave and there would always be a 6 ft long icicle hanging there. I ran veg lights 24/0....and the bloom room at night. This was in the CO Rockies...so there was plenty of cold air to play with on the ventilation side...pretty much year-round. Legality nixxed all of that though. A complete 180. Sure was fun while it lasted though.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 30, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> LOL...I vented out under the eave and there would always be a 6 ft long icicle hanging there. I ran veg lights 24/0....and the bloom room at night. This was in the CO Rockies...so there was plenty of cold air to play with on the ventilation side...pretty much year-round. Legality nixxed all of that though. A complete 180. Sure was fun while it lasted though.


Legality sure did fuck a lot of good things up lol. Its cool in a way but i would still prefer just medical or decriminalization over legalization.
Edit: or REAL legalization. no gov't intervention. Same as a tomato plant.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 30, 2019)

Without a retail outlet....weed is pretty much like tomatoes around here already. You can gift them but they aren't really in demand enough or worth enough (for the risk involved) to hassle with trying to line up the few folks who might want to buy some...so you just keep em and mash em into sauce for yourself and your friends


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 30, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Without a retail outlet....weed is pretty much like tomatoes around here already. You can gift them but they aren't really in demand enough or worth enough (for the risk involved) to hassle with trying to line up the few folks who might want to buy some...so you just keep em and mash em into sauce for yourself and your friends


I feel you its kinda like that where im at. No rec market here either. Maybe we're in the same place lol wasn't it you who said you were 4 hrs from denver? The tomato reference was meant more for the cops. You can have 100 tomato plants in your backyard but if you go over your limit of cannabis plants your going to jail lol. Shits ridiculous.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 30, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> I feel you its kinda like that where im at. No rec market here either. Maybe we're in the same place lol wasn't it you who said you were 4 hrs from denver? The tomato reference was meant more for the cops. You can have 100 tomato plants in your backyard but if you go over your limit of cannabis plants your going to jail lol. Shits ridiculous.


Actually you cant even grow nugs in your backyard. If you got cool neighbors its nbd but if not, you're fucked lol. The way they worded the grow laws makes it so it has to be indoors. A greenhouse might work if you can lock it lol. Lame


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> I feel you its kinda like that where im at. No rec market here either. Maybe we're in the same place lol wasn't it you who said you were 4 hrs from denver? The tomato reference was meant more for the cops. You can have 100 tomato plants in your backyard but if you go over your limit of cannabis plants your going to jail lol. Shits ridiculous.


What's your plant limit? 
I can do 15 which is fine for fems or clones. 
Running regs is tricky unless I grow em big.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What's your plant limit?
> I can do 15 which is fine for fems or clones.
> Running regs is tricky unless I grow em big.


6 plants but only 3 can be flowering. If there's more than one adult in the house you can have 12 with 6 flowering. Not that i actually follow the law or anything lol.
Edit: i didnt think i would be here this long or i would have gotten my med card so i can have a higher plant count. Im about to get one cuz I'll be here another year unfortunately


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 30, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> 6 plants but only 3 can be flowering. If there's more than one adult in the house you can have 12 with 6 flowering. Not that i actually follow the law or anything lol.
> Edit: i didnt think i would be here this long or i would have gotten my med card so i can have a higher plant count. Im about to get one cuz I'll be here another year unfortunately


A medical card is definitely worth the money if you grow.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> A medical card is definitely worth the money if you grow.


Word. You're not wrong. I was only supposed to be here a year so i figured i could get away with it for that long. I got away with it in chicago for years lol. But its been a year and a half now with one more to go, so im just gonna get it. I've pushed my luck and now im about to have a kid so i gotta be completely legal.


----------



## main cola (Jan 30, 2019)

Chopped this Gorilla Wreck #4 down today  She had a hollow stem


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 30, 2019)

main cola said:


> Chopped this Gorilla Wreck #4 down today View attachment 4273621View attachment 4273622 View attachment 4273623She had a hollow stemView attachment 4273624


Looking good man!


----------



## main cola (Jan 30, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Looking good man!


Thank you. I’m really glad she didn’t herm. I’ve ran several different strains from CannaVenture and not one of them hermed on me. Guess I got lucky


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 30, 2019)

main cola said:


> Thank you. I’m really glad she didn’t herm. I’ve ran several different strains from CannaVenture and not one them hermed on me. Guess I got lucky


Seems that way with all the herms people have been having. I hope i get lucky lol. My grow is on pause while we prepare to move next month but when i get set back up im gonna run the 4 packs of his gear i got and just keep my eye out. Fingers crossed lol


----------



## main cola (Jan 30, 2019)

Cheap Thrills. I think she’s done with her stretch


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Jan 30, 2019)

Any thoughts on Pure Animals, besides what’s posted in the other thread? Picked up some for dirt cheap.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 30, 2019)

No intersex here. We'll all find out for sure sure when I break them up and smoke them but I didn’t spot any nanners or sacks on any of those LVTK.

I tried 2 and 5 cause i dropped a nug from those on the ground on accident and both put me on my ass. Wet buds in the vape eeeeewwwwww. Can’t wait to actually taste them. I can sorta taste them through the green but I don’t want to say anything until I’m sure.


----------



## dstroy (Jan 30, 2019)

main cola said:


> Chopped this Gorilla Wreck #4 down today View attachment 4273621View attachment 4273622 View attachment 4273623She had a hollow stemView attachment 4273624


Looks great


----------



## main cola (Jan 30, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Looks great


Appreciate it. I think it should be some good smoke


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 31, 2019)

TheSpaceFarm said:


> Actually you cant even grow nugs in your backyard. If you got cool neighbors its nbd but if not, you're fucked lol. The way they worded the grow laws makes it so it has to be indoors. A greenhouse might work if you can lock it lol. Lame


Cool neighbors and a very rural, forested locale here. Since the "12 per residence" BS went into effect....even though they don't smoke ...3 of my neighbors have offered to let me grow a legal count on their property. Tempting....and would be fun...but in the end it's just more weed to store/try to figure out WTF to do with. 

Super right wing county here. They nixxed all commercial aspects of the plant and have written "ordinances" directed at home grows...both med and personal. It's actually quite funny to see them fuck it all up so badly in their attempt to tell us what we can do. How I read their speel...is we can have 12 plants per residence. They don't stipulate "in flower" or "in veg".  They also say that all outdoor grows have to be screened from public view/from public streets/etc. No mention of enclosures or locks. Then they set up a fine of $1000 for overrages on counts.  No mention of "jail" or charges. Would be a Code violation from the way I see it...and the code folks would be called before the Sherrif...if he was called at all. Yeah....too funny. I sure don't wanna test their gig out...but by the same token...I'm not gonna worry one way or the other. 25 years of illegality/slingin'/sleepless nights kinda drained the fear right out of me. If they come we will deal with it..as we always have...LOL.

Bottom line...when they enact a limit on firearms per home....we'll count plants "per residence".  If they come and spoil the fun...next year EVERY house on the block will have a fucking garden.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 31, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Cool neighbors and a very rural, forested locale here. Since the "12 per residence" BS went into effect....even though they don't smoke ...3 of my neighbors have offered to let me grow a legal count on their property. Tempting....and would be fun...but in the end it's just more weed to store/try to figure out WTF to do with.
> 
> Super right wing county here. They nixxed all commercial aspects of the plant and have written "ordinances" directed at home grows...both med and personal. It's actually quite funny to see them fuck it all up so badly in their attempt to tell us what we can do. How I read their speel...is we can have 12 plants per residence. They don't stipulate "in flower" or "in veg".  They also say that all outdoor grows have to be screened from public view/from public streets/etc. No mention of enclosures or locks. Then they set up a fine of $1000 for overrages on counts.  No mention of "jail" or charges. Would be a Code violation from the way I see it...and the code folks would be called before the Sherrif...if he was called at all. Yeah....too funny. I sure don't wanna test their gig out...but by the same token...I'm not gonna worry one way or the other. 25 years of illegality/slingin'/sleepless nights kinda drained the fear right out of me. If they come we will deal with it..as we always have...LOL.
> 
> Bottom line...when they enact a limit on firearms per home....we'll count plants "per residence".  If they come and spoil the fun...next year EVERY house on the block will have a fucking garden.


Show Me States new mmj law states you can't have guns, er registered that is, but I reckon if a patient is gonna grow, better stash your piece. And thats in an open carry state. Go figure.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 31, 2019)

Needs to be treated like Marigolds or Petunias.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 31, 2019)

Not digging the bud structure on the Arcata Ghost Trainwreck dom pheno. The Ghost Og leaner is leap n bounds farther ahead in bud development over the trainwreck dom pheno. Went into flower at the same time. So either one of two things. The trainwreck leaner will take longer to flower than the ghost leaner. Or two the Trainwreck pheno will yield total ass. But both look like they may become frost monster. The fans on both have trichs pores all over.

Trainwreck leaner


Ghost leaner


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 31, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Show Me States new mmj law states you can't have guns, er registered that is, but I reckon if a patient is gonna grow, better stash your piece. And thats in an open carry state. Go figure.


There's been a federal law on the books for about 20 years that evokes the possibility of 5-25 years in prison...mandatory minimum type sentencing w/no parole...for having firearms and a pot grow..or conducting sales..in the same location. Registered firearm or not....doesn't matter. Folks all over the country are up in arms about learning that they cannot legally buy a gun because Question #10 on the Fed form asks directly if they they use or are addicted to any "illegal" drugs...of which pot IS in the Federal sense....but the real threat here IMO is if you have guns already and start rockin the house thinking you are "legal"...whether you are a med patient or a rec user...again...doesn't matter. Guns + Grows can = serious problems. My guess is that in the really redneck states that get med...the cops will be piised they can't bust ya over weed...so they will be looking for the in on other counts. This is one you >don't< want to be charged for.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 31, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> There's been a federal law on the books for about 20 years that evokes the possibility of 5-25 years in prison...mandatory minimum type sentencing w/no parole...for having firearms and a pot grow..or conducting sales..in the same location. Registered firearm or not....doesn't matter. Folks all over the country are up in arms about learning that they cannot legally buy a gun because Question #10 on the Fed form asks directly if they they use or are addicted to any "illegal" drugs...of which pot IS in the Federal sense....but the real threat here IMO is if you have guns already and start rockin the house thinking you are "legal"...whether you are a med patient or a rec user...again...doesn't matter. Guns + Grows can = serious problems. My guess is that in the really redneck states that get med...the cops will be piised they can't bust ya over weed...so they will be looking for the in on other counts. This is one you >don't< want to be charged for.


Yeah i dont think it matters legal state or not. You can not have guns ina residence that has an active grow. Its mandatory jail time. Automatic felony for have a gun with drugs on federal level. Doesnt matter if they are even in a locked safe. They can not be on the land plot.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 31, 2019)

In all honesty, nobody wants to buck the system, but if yall think the MO boys are gettin rid of guns because of being medical, ain't gonna happen, lol. I know the laws, I also know that cashcroppers don't follow the law with guns, numbers, weight, etc, and they take the risk, we all know the risk involved. I personally would just keep mine at a friends house, but that's just me. One good thing with the MO mmj law is you can only have like one patient as a caregiver, I never seen so much black market lying and bullshit as I seen the so called "medical growers" in Oregon that were sellin out the back door. How the med scene out there got such a bad name. It also appears right now that the doctor giving the certification is the one that files with the state, they just let you know when to pay the state. That takes away the fraud and shit that was beginning to happen in OR when I left, folks were getting other folks paperwork and with a good laser printer and names changed and making their own paperwork. I suspect thats why OR dropped their med cardholder numbers.


----------



## TheSpaceFarm (Jan 31, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Cool neighbors and a very rural, forested locale here. Since the "12 per residence" BS went into effect....even though they don't smoke ...3 of my neighbors have offered to let me grow a legal count on their property. Tempting....and would be fun...but in the end it's just more weed to store/try to figure out WTF to do with.
> 
> Super right wing county here. They nixxed all commercial aspects of the plant and have written "ordinances" directed at home grows...both med and personal. It's actually quite funny to see them fuck it all up so badly in their attempt to tell us what we can do. How I read their speel...is we can have 12 plants per residence. They don't stipulate "in flower" or "in veg".  They also say that all outdoor grows have to be screened from public view/from public streets/etc. No mention of enclosures or locks. Then they set up a fine of $1000 for overrages on counts.  No mention of "jail" or charges. Would be a Code violation from the way I see it...and the code folks would be called before the Sherrif...if he was called at all. Yeah....too funny. I sure don't wanna test their gig out...but by the same token...I'm not gonna worry one way or the other. 25 years of illegality/slingin'/sleepless nights kinda drained the fear right out of me. If they come we will deal with it..as we always have...LOL.
> 
> Bottom line...when they enact a limit on firearms per home....we'll count plants "per residence".  If they come and spoil the fun...next year EVERY house on the block will have a fucking garden.


Lol yea man its pretty right winged here too. A lot of really conservative old people who hate weed lol. But its a weird mix between rural and urban. The city has an ordinance against commercial production and sales and they aren't too friendly to the home grower. Jail time is included in the ordinance if you dont follow all the shitty little rules lol. But i totally feel you, all the years growing illegally have made me numb to their little ordinances.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Jan 31, 2019)

Folks will do what they will do my friend...and some will get to be scapegoats with long prison terms until the Fed makes some changes so weed and guns can somewhat play together. Funny...folks were all for these laws back in the crackhead days and they never cared that the law didn't differentiate between weed and the harder stuff...until now. The last time I had the boys on my porch pounding on the door the first question they asked me was "are there any weapons in the house?" Second question was "Do you have a medical card?'. (No/Yes) I decided long, long ago (in a world far away) that I'd rather grow unfeathered and take my chances with the pot laws than to combine the two. Couldn't make any money off the guns...so it was a no brainer here..LOL. And as far as Med/back doors/etc...don't knock it. Our laws allowed it for a long time until we got so many weed transplants here who thought it was their calling card to move here and blow shit the fuck up and everything (again) changed. Gotta suspect OR had a similar loophole until Rec came/etc. Card numbers here have dropped as well because there's far more scrutiny here than there used to be over "extended counts" or anything else that runs outside the 3/3 formula originally passed into the Med law. they are wise to that shit now. We had cards/extended counts for over a decade but these days i think it's unneccasary and it's better to just run as silent as you can...if you care at all. There are so many HUGE grows here they don';t have the time/manpower for the most part to fuck with folks. Those who get popped are almost always slingin'...or havin a good domestic squabble that opens the door...or any number of other idiot-based behaviors. I've seen the Sherrif out here maybe 5 times in 5 years....and one of those times he was lost and i had to give him directions. 

Smoked some Cheap Thrills last night. Green pheno...kinda lime'ish/candy'ish. Nice stuff. The purple plant smells completely different. Perfume'ish. Both got some squish action as well...as did La Affy. Neither offered much....which was a bit disappointing. Have yet to smoke the Affy but will say it's not giving off the kinda smells I usually migrate to. As always though...you never truly know what ya goit til you spark it.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Jan 31, 2019)

I have this marked as ELL.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 31, 2019)

OH no I just ordered 350 bucks worth ...HERMIES


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 31, 2019)

So far my other lemon crash and hurkle are all good. 

The lemon is gonna be another frosty girl with big trichs like lvtk. The hurkle is a week behind so not as frosty but already bigger buds than the lemon. Too early to get a good smell.


----------



## coppershot (Jan 31, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> OH no I just ordered 350 bucks worth ...HERMIES


This made me laugh, thank you.
I would say run the gear. I have had some bad luck myself but the LVTK are tuning out to be really nice. I would still run his gear again, but I would only do a few beans along with clones from other breeders. This way I can keep a close eye on them and if they throw balls then I still have the other guaranteed girls going.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 31, 2019)

coppershot said:


> This made me laugh, thank you.
> I would say run the gear. I have had some bad luck myself but the LVTK are tuning out to be really nice. I would still run his gear again, but I would only do a few beans along with clones from other breeders. This way I can keep a close eye on them and if they throw balls then I still have the other guaranteed girls going.


pray for me brother ...lol


----------



## coppershot (Jan 31, 2019)

I have no.doubt that you'll be fine! Post your results in here, let us know what you're running and how they're turning out. 

May the ganja gods bless you with a bounty of pure females and none of those other types with their trickery, deception and disappointment!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks @coppershot 
Here is my last grow and hit the link below if ya wanna see whats going on now .


----------



## coppershot (Jan 31, 2019)

Dang man. You got it going on. No worries, you'll rock the CV gear I am sure. Very tidy and nice grow!


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 31, 2019)

Still all lady parts on my two arcata ghosts. But damn the TW pheno bud structure looks like total and absolute shit. It looks weeks 2 or 3 weeks behind everything else that went into flower with it. Real deal TW yields like crazy and breaks side branches. I'll b lucky to get a droopy branch at this rate lol. But the Ghost leaner is rockn n rolling. And just bringing out the funk. It's getting loud. I moved it feeding this evening. And damn its rank. Like rotten garbage and kerosene maybe. Kinda turned my stomach a bit. I wasnt expecting that.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 31, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Dang man. You got it going on. No worries, you'll rock the CV gear I am sure. Very tidy and nice grow!


Thanks my latest is only 40 days and my room smells of candy .
Mega Sweet buds ....karamello , Cal-O ,Orange kush ,BB Cross ,Grape flav Bubba ( AKA Bubba The Grape) 
Few others that are of sweet terps and A REALLY GREASY white widow


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 31, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Still all lady parts on my two arcata ghosts. But damn the TW pheno bud structure looks like total and absolute shit. It looks weeks 2 or 3 weeks behind everything else that went into flower with it. Real deal TW yields like crazy and breaks side branches. I'll b lucky to get a droopy branch at this rate lol. But the Ghost leaner is rockn n rolling. And just bringing out the funk. It's getting loud. I moved it feeding this evening. And damn its rank. Like rotten garbage and kerosene maybe. Kinda turned my stomach a bit. I wasnt expecting that.


Hey bro I have some of those MAC x AAW going let ya know whats up with mine ..
I had a Vortex (TW X ) I believe... smelled of Baby poo and rotten meat ...made ya feel like rotten meat too ...KILLER WEED


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 31, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Still all lady parts on my two arcata ghosts. But damn the TW pheno bud structure looks like total and absolute shit. It looks weeks 2 or 3 weeks behind everything else that went into flower with it. Real deal TW yields like crazy and breaks side branches. I'll b lucky to get a droopy branch at this rate lol. But the Ghost leaner is rockn n rolling. And just bringing out the funk. It's getting loud. I moved it feeding this evening. And damn its rank. Like rotten garbage and kerosene maybe. Kinda turned my stomach a bit. I wasnt expecting that.


reckon the TW is getting inbred? just a thought. Good to know, I won't toss my AG's?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 31, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> reckon the TW is getting inbred? just a thought. Good to know, I won't toss my AG's?


That's my guess. Although it's still early in flower. Day 29 on both Arcata Ghosts, went in on the 2nd of jan. But they werent mature yet either when I threw em in the flower tent. Didnt see preflowers for like a week. Then battled super Antarctica temps so I'm sure that slowed them down too. But one of the Cali Mango Mass didnt go in till the 6th of Jan. And it's way more developed. But hopefully she picks up. I have clones of both rooted. Should be good harvest this run though. 

2 different phenos of Arcata Ghost 
2 different phenos of Cali Mango Mass 
Candyshop clone from shoreline
Chem 91 clone "Dill pickle Pheno"
Then behind those are Mac x Alien Apple Warp x4
Cookies n chem the pheno I found. Which honestly just straight fukn fire. I hate Gu with an absolute passion. But there are some amazing phenos in his cnc. 

Then got black tangie. Which is GG4 x Sour Tangie. The only pheno to turn straight black. Absolutely beautiful plant. That smells like glue and sour vomit. Gonna make some chucks of a few of them, and a few S1s.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Jan 31, 2019)

Since its about them ....CV that is .
Anyone get the 40 % off for signing up ?
Mine never worked and if you order so much you get to pick a pack ....that never happened either .The VIP code worked for some off .
Maybe they threw in a pack , will know next week as that when the first order shows up .


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 31, 2019)

the forty percent promo expired, I thought, been a minute since I looked. Now its basically a buy 2 get one free, or spend 160 and get a full pack of your choice. Also VIP code for 25 percent off. Again, they encourage calls and texts and of course emails. If I had a prob, I'd prolly give a shout, just sayin.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 31, 2019)

Cookie wreck is lookin dank


----------



## Big Perm (Jan 31, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Cookie wreck is lookin dankView attachment 4274521 View attachment 4274522


Damn


----------



## quiescent (Jan 31, 2019)

I was getting super baked, listening to Joe Rogan's podcast last night and the topic of epigentics came up. It's a concept that I've focused on for my own personal wellness and athletic performance for a few years now. Basically any input can alter your genetic proclivities towards certain traits and of most importance in the grand scheme of things, your offspring. That's why you see all these kids with "problems" and allergies nowadays... older, out of shape people fucking after 35-40 years of sedentary, shit diet fueled existence.

Could a couple of Rusty's cuts be abused by previous holders at one time or another? Surely. Could the cuts taken from that stressed plant or possibly a reveg have a different epigenetic response to certain stressors in the future? Absolutely. Could those same cuts also have a negative trait passed on to the offspring? Why not, right?

Let's take that one step further. Would placing a cut under the stress of reversal also alter the genetic makeup of offspring? Yes. Could being grown in a different environment than the previous generation bring up some deleterious traits as it tries to adapt? Definitely.

So, you can stress test your females all you want. Proof is in the pudding, the only thing that matters is the offspring.

You could blame grower error for herms. You can also say it's in the genetics so the onus is on the seed maker. It's on the grower to be prepared for the genetics and the seed maker to do their best with the genetics. I'm placing blame on no one here, as I feel it's "in the genetics".

Also @whytewidow Trainwreck chunks up all at once around week 6 or 7. The floppy stems getting weighed down happens almost overnight .


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 1, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Cookie wreck is lookin dankView attachment 4274521 View attachment 4274522


Damn bro that shit looks dank af! I got 2 in veg right now that I topped once so far. 

Update on my prk seeds I decided to pop 3 to see if I had rusty's bad batch (I bought these from GPS last year) and none of them germinated. So I decided to drop 3 pure ghost and all 3 popped up yesterday. I still have 3 prk seeds left. ima drop those in water next go around and if nothing pops up I'll be contacting rusty.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 1, 2019)

LVTK starting to fade.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 1, 2019)

coppershot said:


> LVTK starting to fade.


I got that coming too .
Hope I get a nice pheno from all I ordered if so I am in for some new friends ...  Possible a few moochers


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 1, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Thanks @coppershot
> Here is my last grow and hit the link below if ya wanna see whats going on now .
> View attachment 4274336


*LINK* I forgot to add from above if anyone is interested .


----------



## coppershot (Feb 1, 2019)

Thanks will be checking it out. Lots of frost monsters in the first few pages!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 1, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Thanks will be checking it out. Lots of frost monsters in the first few pages!


Yeah bro I seem to bring out the best in most gals .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 1, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I was getting super baked, listening to Joe Rogan's podcast last night and the topic of epigentics got up. It's a concept that I've focused on for my own personal wellness and athletic performance for a few years now. Basically any input can alter your genetic proclivities towards certain traits and of most importance in the grand scheme of things, your offspring. That's why you see all these kids with "problems" and allergies nowadays... older, out of shape people fucking after 35-40 years of sedentary, shit diet fueled existence.
> 
> Could a couple of Rusty's cuts be abused by previous holders at one time or another? Surely. Could the cuts taken from that stressed plant or possibly a reveg have a different epigenetic response to certain stressors in the future? Absolutely. Could those same cuts also have a negative trait passed on to the offspring? Why not, right?
> 
> ...


By the same logic, wouldn't it be possible to alter the M/F ratio in pollen that's created during stressful vs happy times?


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 1, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I was getting super baked, listening to Joe Rogan's podcast last night and the topic of epigentics got up. It's a concept that I've focused on for my own personal wellness and athletic performance for a few years now. Basically any input can alter your genetic proclivities towards certain traits and of most importance in the grand scheme of things, your offspring. That's why you see all these kids with "problems" and allergies nowadays... older, out of shape people fucking after 35-40 years of sedentary, shit diet fueled existence.
> 
> Could a couple of Rusty's cuts be abused by previous holders at one time or another? Surely. Could the cuts taken from that stressed plant or possibly a reveg have a different epigenetic response to certain stressors in the future? Absolutely. Could those same cuts also have a negative trait passed on to the offspring? Why not, right?
> 
> ...


I really like what you're laying down here. Makes a lot of sense actually.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I was getting super baked, listening to Joe Rogan's podcast last night and the topic of epigentics got up. It's a concept that I've focused on for my own personal wellness and athletic performance for a few years now. Basically any input can alter your genetic proclivities towards certain traits and of most importance in the grand scheme of things, your offspring. That's why you see all these kids with "problems" and allergies nowadays... older, out of shape people fucking after 35-40 years of sedentary, shit diet fueled existence.
> 
> Could a couple of Rusty's cuts be abused by previous holders at one time or another? Surely. Could the cuts taken from that stressed plant or possibly a reveg have a different epigenetic response to certain stressors in the future? Absolutely. Could those same cuts also have a negative trait passed on to the offspring? Why not, right?
> 
> ...


In an evolutionary biology course I had years ago we read various case studies of stress effecting dna. It throws some gray onto our ideas of black and white. The possible affects are impossible to predict.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 1, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> By the same logic, wouldn't it be possible to alter the M/F ratio in pollen that's created during stressful vs happy times?


Totally, and previous stress on a cut 3 years before could do the same thing theoretically. It could also be a trait of a plant from conception as well. 

I'm not an expert on this by any means. Just extrapolating what we know about mammals and applying it wildly to a shorter term organism from a different kingdom with a less complex DNA to be altered, resulting in wider variances imo.

Think about those people that have 4 or 5 children, all of the same sex. Could be pure luck or the dude is shooting 85% male loads.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> In an evolutionary biology course I had years ago we read various case studies of stress effecting dna. It throws some gray onto our ideas of black and white. The possible affects are impossible to predict.


Really crazy stuff when you think about how grey everything actually is.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 1, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Totally, and previous stress on a cut 3 years before could do the same thing theoretically. It could also be a trait of a plant from conception as well.
> 
> I'm not an expert on this by any means. Just extrapolating what we know about mammals and applying it wildly to a shorter term organism from a different kingdom with a less complex DNA to be altered, resulting in wider variances imo.
> 
> Think about those people that have 4 or 5 children, all of the same sex. Could be pure luck or the dude is shooting 85% male loads.


According to medical docs...If the woman ejaculates first it kills most male sperms ,,,Something my wifes Doc read .
SO.......I think its true as my first wife never came first BOYS ,,,new wife always first ,,,,3 GIRLS


----------



## quiescent (Feb 1, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> According to medical docs...If the woman ejaculates first it kills most male sperms ,,,Something my wifes Doc read .
> SO.......I think its true as my first wife never came first BOYS ,,,new wife always first ,,,,3 GIRLS


Interesting.


----------



## Al Yamoni (Feb 1, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> According to medical docs...If the woman ejaculates first it kills most male sperms ,,,Something my wifes Doc read .
> SO.......I think its true as my first wife never came first BOYS ,,,new wife always first ,,,,3 GIRLS


I've heard this before too


----------



## coppershot (Feb 1, 2019)

What about IVF and folks that have 2 or 3 girls or boys...?Interesting conversation forsure.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 1, 2019)

coppershot said:


> What about IVF and folks that have 2 or 3 girls or boys...?Interesting conversation forsure.


I would say this !!!!!
Less sperm being killed so more chance of muliple babies when IVF is done .
Now most IVF is done with low sperm or bad eggs so lets not let science mess with natures odds or querks .

I do know this...when I put reg seed In with my Fems/clones yields me more males .


----------



## growslut (Feb 1, 2019)

Trimmed up Albert Supertramp today. Might be the strongest smelling plant I've ever grown. Its like a fermented spicy mango scent that wrinkles the nostrils. Smoked a pre-cure bowl and impressed with the high. A few seconds after the first hit I could feel my face melting. Good yield. Top grade stuff. The only issue I had was the hermy-ism. Thankfully did not find any seeds while trimming so guess the more aggressive approach of removing herms is working. I was on the fence on whether to run the clone, but think I might give it another go. Hopefully even more stable this next round. 

Oudoors, both the Arcata Ghost and Pure Animal have powdery mildew--the PA has it much worse than AG. Its winter, and there has been a lot of rain and high humidity, so the conditions aren't perfect. But 2 Bodhi strains right next to the CV strains show no sign of mildew.

And got to give a huge thank-you to @CAPT CHESAPEAKE! Capt mailed over a bunch of Ghost OG! Ghost was the main CV strain I have wanted to run, and I had requested it as a freebie but got something else. Super excited and blown away by the generosity shown here. Many, many thanks Capt!!~


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2019)

growslut said:


> Trimmed up Albert Supertramp today. Might be the strongest smelling plant I've ever grown. Its like a fermented spicy mango scent that wrinkles the nostrils. Smoked a pre-cure bowl and impressed with the high. A few seconds after the first hit I could feel my face melting. Good yield. Top grade stuff. The only issue I had was the hermy-ism. Thankfully did not find any seeds while trimming so guess the more aggressive approach of removing herms is working. I was on the fence on whether to run the clone, but think I might give it another go. Hopefully even more stable this next round.
> 
> Oudoors, both the Arcata Ghost and Pure Animal have powdery mildew--the PA has it much worse than AG. Its winter, and there has been a lot of rain and high humidity, so the conditions aren't perfect. But 2 Bodhi strains right next to the CV strains show no sign of mildew.
> 
> And got to give a huge thank-you to @CAPT CHESAPEAKE! *Capt mailed over a bunch of Ghost OG! Ghost was the main CV strain I have wanted to run, and I had requested it as a freebie but got something else. Super excited and blown away by the generosity shown here. Many, many thanks Capt!!~*


That's what I love about this forum, some cool ass members!

Big bump to the Captain for making it happen. Cheers folks!


----------



## dstroy (Feb 1, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Totally, and previous stress on a cut 3 years before could do the same thing theoretically. It could also be a trait of a plant from conception as well.
> 
> I'm not an expert on this by any means. Just extrapolating what we know about mammals and applying it wildly to a shorter term organism from a different kingdom with a less complex DNA to be altered, resulting in wider variances imo.
> 
> Think about those people that have 4 or 5 children, all of the same sex. Could be pure luck or the dude is shooting 85% male loads.


Epigenetic inheritance, like methylated bits of DNA, histone modifications, and the like, constitute temporary “inheritance” that may transcend one or two generations but don’t have the permanance to effect evolutionary change. (Methylated DNA, for instance, is demethylated and reset in every generation.) Further, much epigenetic change, like methylation of DNA, is really coded for in the DNA, so what we have is simply a normal alteration of the phenotype (in this case the “phenotype” is DNA) by garden variety nucleotide mutations in the DNA. There’s nothing new here—certainly no new paradigm.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 1, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Epigenetic inheritance, like methylated bits of DNA, histone modifications, and the like, constitute temporary “inheritance” that may transcend one or two generations but don’t have the permanance to effect evolutionary change. (Methylated DNA, for instance, is demethylated and reset in every generation.) Further, much epigenetic change, like methylation of DNA, is really coded for in the DNA, so what we have is simply a normal alteration of the phenotype (in this case the “phenotype” is DNA) by garden variety nucleotide mutations in the DNA. There’s nothing new here—certainly no new paradigm.



So..... when you're not growing bomb ass weed... your day job is....? lol


----------



## macsnax (Feb 1, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Epigenetic inheritance, like methylated bits of DNA, histone modifications, and the like, constitute temporary “inheritance” that may transcend one or two generations but don’t have the permanance to effect evolutionary change. (Methylated DNA, for instance, is demethylated and reset in every generation.) Further, much epigenetic change, like methylation of DNA, is really coded for in the DNA, so what we have is simply a normal alteration of the phenotype (in this case the “phenotype” is DNA) by garden variety nucleotide mutations in the DNA. There’s nothing new here—certainly no new paradigm.


I've put a bit of thought into this and different stresses a given cut has seen over the years. There's still a lot that we just simply don't have a full grip on..... And while I understand your post, I don't think I have a full grip on a couple of the words that you used. Lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2019)

Well, as a Rick and Morty, Dan Harmon fan myself, I can only assume his is overly intelligent.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 1, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I've put a bit of thought into this and different stresses a given cut has seen over the years. There's still a lot that we just simply don't have a full grip on..... And while I understand your post, I don't think I have a full grip on a couple of the words that you used. Lol


You came about the same conclusion through careful observation, I just described what you had already known.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 1, 2019)

coppershot said:


> So..... when you're not growing bomb ass weed... your day job is....? lol


My guess would be engineering. I would ass-umm chemical engineering


----------



## dstroy (Feb 1, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> My guess would be engineering. I would ass-umm chemical engineering


I'm not an engineer yet! Still in school. Not for chemical engineering, computer engineering. I was in the military for 12 years, worked on weapons systems, got medically retired. So I have a really heavy background in math, electronics, radar theory and operation. Anyways, I have near perfect recall, as a consequence I have absorbed over the years information like that. I retain facts in passing, stupid details. It's a huge pain in the ass and makes it very hard for me to maintain relationships, I remember almost fuckin everything.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 1, 2019)

WOW i have trouble remembering crap from one end of the house to the other. A BIG thank you for serving. Sounds like you made the most of your time while serving.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 1, 2019)

For those of you that were as curious as me. I had to look it up.

How does methylation of DNA affect transcription?

*Methylation* of histones can either increase or decrease *transcription* of genes, depending on which amino acids in the histones are *methylated*, and how many methyl groups are attached. ... This process is critical for the regulation of gene expression that allows different cells to express different genes.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 1, 2019)

Little update on the hurkle and lemon crash, both doing well and still both ladies proper. 

I'll let you cats figure out which is which, I'll give you a hint, the LC is not short nor stocky.

1st lady
  

2nd gal


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 2, 2019)

Wow. Impressive Dstroy. My late son was studying Geophysics when he passed. Crazy hard/involved math formulas about sending shit into space and the fuel it would take/etc.. Dunno where he got it. I flunked Algebra in 9th grade and never took another Math class in HS. Had to drop out of college because a required class for my major was "Basic Math for Engineering"....and it went into calculus/Trig/etc I'd never even been exposed to that they obviously expected you to already know. LOL Another guy on my floor was in the same boat. We looked at the Final...put our names on it...handed it in blank....and went to his room to smoke thai stick and hash ('77). That was my last semester at college... 

I have great recall as well but it's on a different level... It seems I can always find the bong.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 2, 2019)

Well my first order of seeds is in Canada. 
Should get them next week.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 2, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Wow. Impressive Dstroy. My late son was studying Geophysics when he passed. Crazy hard/involved math formulas about sending shit into space and the fuel it would take/etc.. Dunno where he got it. I flunked Algebra in 9th grade and never took another Math class in HS. Had to drop out of college because a required class for my major was "Basic Math for Engineering"....and it went into calculus/Trig/etc I'd never even been exposed to that they obviously expected you to already know. LOL Another guy on my floor was in the same boat. We looked at the Final...put our names on it...handed it in blank....and went to his room to smoke thai stick and hash ('77). That was my last semester at college...
> 
> I have great recall as well but it's on a different level... It seems I can always find the bong.


Sorry for your loss man. I'm having a really good time in school, I love learning new things. I haven't had a hard time but I am sure that I will hit a wall somewhere headfirst, I'm prepared for that.

p.s. you need about 10km/s delta v to get something into orbit with conventional launch vehicles.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 2, 2019)

My rather small CW chopped yesterday at 62 days (posted wrong somewhere). A day in the closet and it is black grape with hints of green. When pistils turned red orange they immediately retracted. As frosty a plant as I have seen lately. Stem and fans even. Most all cloudy treichs and a few amber and very few clear on inner bud surface. Stinks but no idea what like except hashy today.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 2, 2019)

My second order of seeds are on their way .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 3, 2019)

The other hurkle ended up throwing a ball, so that's 4/4. 2 lemon crash and 2 hurkle. Looks like no keepers this round. This is just a pick and done but it is a low hanging ball that could do damaged if left unnoticed. I'll be tossing both clones the lc and and hurk. I'm sure they would be ball free on the clone run but I want cuts I can chuck with so they get tossed.

The ball is camo'd behind the leaf stem on the right. So I plucked it to show.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 3, 2019)

I bought fems to not have nuts on my plants. So much for that shit! Had males and herms in Albert Super Tramp and Pure La Kush (straitup males here) and weak dwarfy Cookie Wreck. But they were the freebie.

Need to report extreme gooeyness of harvested CW and smell does remind me of Alfalfa silage and cookie dough and reminds me of some TW I smoked years ago. As buds shrink they look very silver/white with zero space between trikes.

Will do more Peak Seeds BC, Bodhi and Greenpoint. Did get those nice black containers!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2019)

This Triple Nova is putting on some frost. 
 
Bud structure isn't ideal but I'm just happy she didn't herm like the others!


----------



## quiescent (Feb 3, 2019)

So much frosty trim material.....


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 3, 2019)

quiescent said:


> So much frosty trim material.....


I'm not impressed with Triple Nova so far. 
They are definitely frosty, but shitty bud structure and early herm tendencies make this one a loser IMO. 
They are also super stretchy and I only got one plant with blackberry terps.


----------



## growslut (Feb 3, 2019)

Argh. Lost Pure Animal to bud rot. Saw one section a few days ago and because of the location I wondered if the brown chunk had broken and died. Then started to harvest it and found more brown and it is definitely rot. Damn.

The weather is still wet, rainy and cold and conditions are prone to rot and mildew. But its worth mentioning that I have only lost 2 plants to bud rot ever and they are both CVS strains--this Pure Animal and Cookie Wreck. So it seems CVS might be prone to mildew and bud rot.

I was able to successfully harvest the outdoor Arcata Ghost. Smells delicious. Still dropping balls all the way til harvest. But its in the freezer and ready for some bubble hash, so I'm not worried about the pollen or possible seeds.

@eso--nice catch on that ball sack! The ones tucked agains the stem are always so hard to see!


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 3, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm not impressed with Triple Nova so far.
> They are definitely frosty, but shitty bud structure and early herm tendencies make this one a loser IMO.
> They are also super stretchy and I only got one plant with blackberry terps.


Sometimes the variations within a seed line still amaze me, I have grown four TN from seed so far. Zero balls/nanners, all have had a very similar light berry taste/smell. None of them have exhibited the flower structure in your pic, but I will say they were all stretch monsters.

But on the other hand, the first LVTK I flowered popped balls from top to bottom. Yet I have seen other member's post some amazing pics of LVTK.

Makes me feel like this hobby would translate well to Vegas as a casino game, plant your seed and place your bets!


----------



## mistermagoo (Feb 3, 2019)

Is there a general concensus in how Albert super tramp is , and what kind of rep it has so far? Any issues reported good or bad?

Thanks


----------



## hillbill (Feb 3, 2019)

Heavy nanners at 6 weeks on both mine.


----------



## mistermagoo (Feb 3, 2019)

Let’s see if you were the only one ...


----------



## mistermagoo (Feb 3, 2019)

Wanted to grab one strain to test canna, it popped out at me


----------



## hillbill (Feb 3, 2019)

One had a mutant gnarled male/female bud/branch right at switch also which was clipped. Salvaged bud is very rushy and strong and stinks and tastes like nothing I ever had.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 3, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Sometimes the variations within a seed line still amaze me, I have grown four TN from seed so far. Zero balls/nanners, all have had a very similar light berry taste/smell. None of them have exhibited the flower structure in your pic, but I will say they were all stretch monsters.
> 
> But on the other hand, the first LVTK I flowered popped balls from top to bottom. Yet I have seen other member's post some amazing pics of LVTK.
> 
> Makes me feel like this hobby would translate well to Vegas as a casino game, plant your seed and place your bets!


Thats how I look at popping seeds. A gamble, sometimes you win but more often you break even.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 3, 2019)

FWIW. This PRK is very good smoke.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 3, 2019)

Getting closer to being dry, favorite so far is #2.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 3, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> FWIW. This PRK is very good smoke.
> 
> View attachment 4275964


Carry on!


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 4, 2019)

####


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 4, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Carry on!


Ok PRK,

Foxtail pheno 
no tail pheno.

Purple pheno

They all have raspberry smells n taste, but this shitty grower just reeks .

(need a new phone, with a better cam)

Purple tossed a couple late nanners in flower, found a couple mature beans . No signs on the others .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 4, 2019)

The lemon crash og is blowing away the Hurkle in terms of resin coverage. Even though the LC is a week further along in flower the difference is big enough to know the hurk won't catch up. 

Cannaventure has given two of the most resinous plants I've had in the last 10 or so strains I've ran. It won't yield a whole lot but should be nice. Photo sucks but it has resin rails already not quite like the lvtk but not too shabby.


----------



## main cola (Feb 4, 2019)

My second Gorilla Wreck #4 coming down soon and she didn’t herm. Some lower bud pics


----------



## main cola (Feb 4, 2019)

And here’s the Cheap Thrills. Not much to look at yet but no balls


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 4, 2019)

Waiting on my orders sorry to see and here so much about hermies


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

Thinking of grabbing some Ghost Fems good or bad buy ? What's the consensus


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 5, 2019)

My sec order says it still at customs , been there a day now ....not good ....
First order passed in 2 hrs ...


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> My sec order says it still at customs , been there a day now ....not good ....
> First order passed in 2 hrs ...


I have yet had Canadian customs grab any of my goods , don't stress it does no good


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 5, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I have yet had Canadian customs grab any of my goods , don't stress it does no good


Then u BEAN Lucky . I have but then again I do seem to have better luck with finding gems when they do make it though .
This came from beans .


----------



## main cola (Feb 5, 2019)

Here’s some crap pics of the top of the Gorilla Wreck #4


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 5, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I n
> 
> Need to find some high CBD strains for my aging brother, anyone have any? I can do some trading.


IM looking too You in Canada ?
I have some seeds coming From Over Grow ...Called Freedom Dream 
Let me find link


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 5, 2019)

You might check with @BigHornBuds, I'm pretty sure he's been working with some high CBD strains.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 5, 2019)

http://overgrowcanada.com/cannabis/seed-strains/

I hope Im not Messing up in this thread by posting this but help is help .
Sorry


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 5, 2019)

We are giving away just one kind of seed this year, a CBD strain called “Freedom Dream.” Keep in mind that these seeds are not feminized, so they will produce a mix of male and female plants. We are giving out seeds in packs of 100.
FREEDOM DREAM – CBD
Freedom Dream is a strain normally grown in Canada for commercial seed production. The seeds will produce both female and male plants. The female plants will grow about five feet tall and produce a large central bud with minimal side branches. If pollinated by a male plant, the bud will fill with seeds. If not exposed to male pollen, the bud will produce about 8-12% CBD and only very little THC. You could smoke these buds for pain relief but you won’t get high. For best medicinal benefit I would recommend making water hash or another extract from these buds.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> http://overgrowcanada.com/cannabis/seed-strains/
> 
> I hope Im not Messing up in this thread by posting this but help is help .
> Sorry


I am asking for high CBD and low THC strains. I am in the states. I thought maybe someone would turn loose of 10 or so seeds. I have a lot of autos that has high CBD and THC that I've had for many years. I just can't grow a bunch to sort out the higher CBD ones.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 5, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I am asking for high CBD and low THC strains. I am in the states. I thought maybe someone would turn loose of 10 or so seeds.


Not high enough ?
When I get mine I will send ya 20 or so if ya like ?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 5, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I can send you some of my seeds in return. You won't be sorry.


Np brother be glad to help ...wife luvs her cbd oil so I cant wait to grow some for her .
If I get anything higher I will keep you informed ...Wife has advanced arthritis and suffers from Lupus ...just had hip replaced too so the girl needs it ..


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 5, 2019)

I like the fact that if one has extra cash they can pay for shipping for others to get free seeds and shipping covered .
So I did .


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> I like the fact that if one has extra cash they can pay for shipping for others to get free seeds and shipping covered .
> So I did .


Hey bro I am in Canada as well IF u ever need anything holler


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 5, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Hey bro I am in Canada as well IF u ever need anything holler


Mighty Generous of ya bro ...I like sweet candy like fire if that sets ya brain a cooking of what might fit the bill .

Hope ya weather is nicer then mine -30 today its warm day ...hehheh


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Mighty Generous of ya bro ...I like sweet candy like fire if that sets ya brain a cooking of what might fit the bill .
> 
> Hope ya weather is nicer then mine -30 today its warm day ...hehheh


Well I have pretty good vault just pm me if something particular I trade all the time


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Mighty Generous of ya bro ...I like sweet candy like fire if that sets ya brain a cooking of what might fit the bill .
> 
> Hope ya weather is nicer then mine -30 today its warm day ...hehheh


Right now I have Cube X WC , Cookies N Chem all regs , 2 Kali Mist Fems , 2 BlueNana Fems , 1 God Bud Reg in Veg , will make some crosses


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 5, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Right now I have Cube X WC , Cookies N Chem all regs , 2 Kali Mist Fems , 2 BlueNana Fems , 1 God Bud Reg in Veg , will make some crosses


Nice I was passed some CNC F2 just couple weeks back how is That one ?


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Nice I was passed some CNC F2 just couple weeks back how is That one ?


On the C N C I would say uniform so far all 6 popped and are pretty low maintenance I staggered each pair a week apart as I don't plan on keeping a male unless one is awesome and shard Starfigher/.cookie leaner


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

First pair of C N C I flip in 2 weeks


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I am asking for high CBD and low THC strains. I am in the states. I thought maybe someone would turn loose of 10 or so seeds. I have a lot of autos that has high CBD and THC that I've had for many years. I just can't grow a bunch to sort out the higher CBD ones.


Check out High Alpine Genetics. They specialize in CBD strains.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 5, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> You might check with @BigHornBuds, I'm pretty sure he's been working with some high CBD strains.


I’m working on a 50/50, will probably be fall or after hunting season now that I had a room failure. 
Going to F3 then test again.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 5, 2019)

Arcata Ghost #1 and #2 
The og leaner so far is outshining the tw pheno. In flower development and nose. It's almost repulsive. It really does smell like rotten dumpster garbage. It's bad loud. I can smell it outside now. Through a carbon filter, then a tent, then outside of a building. Looks like its gonna yield very well. Her big fans are getting trichs. Same as the other one. So hopefully they are some frosty ladies. Didnt really have time to check over them for hermies. Gotta go back this evening. And I'll check. 

OG leaner
   

Trainwreck leaner

Lighter nose. Some floral and fruit. With a little dank skunk smell. Super thin bud structure so far. But then again, it may take alot longer to flower. Her structure is better. And big fans are starting to get trichs on them. So hopefully she will be frosty.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2019)

One of these gorilla wrecks isn't keeping up with its sibling.
 
To cull, or not to cull, that is the question. 

I'm maxed out on plant count and could replace the runt with something more vigorous.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Feb 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> One of these gorilla wrecks isn't keeping up with its sibling.
> View attachment 4277300
> To cull, or not to cull, that is the question.
> 
> I'm maxed out on plant count and could replace the runt with something more vigorous.


I’d toss,


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 5, 2019)

Out of 4 this is the only chem 91 s1 that purpled up. Should be done in a couple weeks. Smells chemmy for sure.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 5, 2019)

Got


Heathen Raider said:


> On the C N C I would say uniform so far all 6 popped and are pretty low maintenance I staggered each pair a week apart as I don't plan on keeping a male unless one is awesome and shard Starfigher/.cookie leaner


Post some pics in the chucker paradise thread buddy, I've been wanting to see pics.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Got
> 
> Post some pics in the chucker paradise thread buddy, I've been wanting to see pics.


Go back a few pages there is pics


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

They are all young un's so nothing earth shattering yet


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

I do want some feedback from someone that has grown the pure Ghost Fems if someone could


----------



## macsnax (Feb 5, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Go back a few pages there is pics


My bad that was you the other day I think. I have trouble keeping shit straight sometimes. I blame the weed, lol.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

macsnax said:


> My bad that was you the other day I think. I have trouble keeping shit straight sometimes. I blame the weed, lol.


No worries


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 5, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> I do want some feedback from someone that has grown the pure Ghost Fems if someone could


I think someone ran them and wasnt impressed on IG. And some threw balls. I'll go check to make sure it was the pure fems.


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I think someone ran them and wasnt impressed on IG. And some threw balls. I'll go check to make sure it was the pure fems.


Thanks Bud I reckon I'll wait on Heisens drop them


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2019)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’d toss,


Thanks for the advice. 
That plant always was a bit odd -- and it grew sideways after repotting. 

Culling a plant is like ending a bad relationship. 
You don't want to lose what you've invested, but the sooner you move on, the sooner you can start working on something better.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 5, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Thanks Bud I reckon I'll wait on Heisens drop them


Hey it wasnt those. Not the pure ghosts


----------



## main cola (Feb 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Thanks for the advice.
> That plant always was a bit odd -- and it grew sideways after repotting.
> 
> Culling a plant is like ending a bad relationship.
> You don't want to lose what you've invested, but the sooner you move on, the sooner you can start working on something better.


I had one of my Gorilla Wrecks start out like that. She wasn’t a big yielder but she looks great and smells dank


----------



## coppershot (Feb 5, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Thanks Bud I reckon I'll wait on Heisens drop them


I ran two. One threw some balls and I gifted it out to buddy who is learning about growing. The other has been great but the yeild is sad, to the point that it wasnt worth my time. I will eventually pop the remaining seeds, mybe cycle one or two into the garden but I have loads of seeds and it's time to move on from CV for now. 

I will keep the LVTK for a few runs.


----------



## Big Perm (Feb 5, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I ran two. One threw some balls and I gifted it out to buddy who is learning about growing.


hahahahaha


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Hey it wasnt those. Not the pure ghosts


That cut is so hard to find it sure is tempting tho


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 5, 2019)

main cola said:


> I had one of Gorilla Wrecks start out like that. She wasn’t a big yielder but she looks great and smells dank


Because of plant count limits, there's an opportunity cost when I grow a runt to maturity. 
Occasionally they are special but most of the time they are average quality with shitty yield.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 5, 2019)

@Big Perm 

Ftr I was upfront. I told him, hey you cant fuck it up more than it is..... aside from killing it. Lol


----------



## main cola (Feb 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Because of plant count limits, there's an opportunity cost when I grow a runt to maturity.
> Occasionally they are special but most of the time they are average quality with shitty yield.


Yes I totally understand


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 5, 2019)

I have a tricot Mac x Alien Apple Warp. Its a true tricot. I dont think its gonna grow out of it either. Usually they do around node 2 or 3. But it's at like node 7 or 8. Three leaves and three nodes at every node going up. 3 side branches as well.


----------



## smashcity (Feb 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Hey it wasnt those. Not the pure ghosts


Hey that may have been me. Sorry for the miscommunication. I was referring to the cali connection tahoe og I had. Regulars of the tahoe og threw herms. 

I've ran 3 pure ghost ogs so far and ALL have been good and HERM FREE. Just my experience tho. I'm actually planning on revegging one of my pure ghosts and buying another pack.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 5, 2019)

smashcity said:


> Hey that may have been me. Sorry for the miscommunication. I was referring to the cali connection tahoe og I had. Regulars of the tahoe og threw herms.
> 
> I've ran 3 pure ghost ogs so far and ALL have been good and HERM FREE. Just my experience tho. I'm actually planning on revegging one of my pure ghosts and buying another pack.


Yeah that's why I asked you on IG. I apparently misread it. Or didnt see you said Tahoe and then we started talkin about cannaventure 100% my fault. that's why I went back n checked.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 5, 2019)

coppershot said:


> @Big Perm
> 
> Ftr I was upfront. I told him, hey you cant fuck it up more than it is..... aside from killing it. Lol


Still pretty funny though. I guarantee if it tosses nuts on him and he finds a way to deal with it, he'll be far ahead of the learning curve.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 5, 2019)

Didn't hiesen have a pure ghost that he thought was pretty nice, like 1000 pages back in the gps thread?


----------



## coppershot (Feb 5, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Still pretty funny though. I guarantee if it tosses nuts on him and he finds a way to deal with it, he'll be far ahead of the learning curve.


Would be awesome. Unfortunately, he has no idea about plants in general. This was an opportunity for him to keep it alive and while he managed okay, he still failed to follow simple direction. He wanted me to pop a bunch of beans for him and he proved that would be a colossal waste of my money... I will root him some clones though.



macsnax said:


> Didn't hiesen have a pure ghost that he thought was pretty nice, like 1000 pages back in the gps thread?


Heisen can certainly grow so he very well might have, but the GPS thead is kinda like the general forum within the seeds and strain subforum and it is buried lol. 

The one I gifted looked amazing, minus the balls. Healthy, vigorous and looked like it would yeild well. Unfortunately, the one I kept was just did not yeild but the smoke report is not in yet...

I have more seeds then I can reasonably grow, so unless something blows me away I usually just move on. I only grew out a few beans and I was quite happy with the LVTK.


----------



## smashcity (Feb 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah that's why I asked you on IG. I apparently misread it. Or didnt see you said Tahoe and then we started talkin about cannaventure 100% my fault. that's why I went back n checked.


It's all good. Miscommunication. No biggie


----------



## Heathen Raider (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## macsnax (Feb 5, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Would be awesome. Unfortunately, he has no idea about plants in general. This was an opportunity for him to keep it alive and while he managed okay, he still failed to follow simple direction. He wanted me to pop a bunch of beans for him and he proved that would be a colossal waste of my money... I will root him some clones though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tried getting my buddy and my nephew that smokes more than me to grow for a long time now, they're lazy and don't want to put in the effort. So you putting it like that..... maybe I'll just shut up, lol. 

You might want to give the one that tossed nuts a second go, a lot of times they just gotta get it out of their system and they're good to go.


----------



## main cola (Feb 5, 2019)

That’s Heisenbeans aka Heisengrow Pure Ghost https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-1113


macsnax said:


> Didn't hiesen have a pure ghost that he thought was pretty nice, like 1000 pages back in the gps thread?


----------



## macsnax (Feb 5, 2019)

main cola said:


> View attachment 4277503 That’s Heisenbeans aka Heisengrow Pure Ghost https://www.rollitup.org/t/greenpoint-seeds.852731/page-1113


Ask and you shall receive! I can remember some things


----------



## dstroy (Feb 6, 2019)

This is #5. LVTK, hard as rocks. Can’t comment on taste yet. Still got two plants out of 6 hanging, they’re takin a bit to get to where they need to be before I jar them.

   


Last pic is an upper and lower nug. Fairly uniform up and down the plant.

Pics don’t do it justice, it’s beautiful. Very resinous.

As soon as everything is dry and I get a chance to try them I’ll share about the taste and smell.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 7, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> I have this marked as ELL.View attachment 4274188


Same plant now, the ELL


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 7, 2019)

Affie outdoors getting its stretch on


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 7, 2019)

Two and half weeks from flip.... LVTK
The frost is strong in this one


My tent is a jungle atm


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 7, 2019)

Arcata Ghost 
Trainwreck Dom (assuming)
We all know what that does lol. But anyway. Still all lady bits. Still floral and like maybe acidic kinda smelling. Not like chemical acid type smell. But that sharp pungent smell from like a rotting orange rine. It's a pleasant smell. So far though bud structure is um how do I say it. Not there, barely there like some girls underwear hahaha. Just seem airy. Hopefully she fills in like TW is known for. Branch breaking nugs. 
Sry for the dark first pic.
  

Arcata Ghost #2
Ghost Og dom (again assuming)
She lanky like a typical OG. But side branching didnt stretch as much as I'd like. But topping will would help with that. And longer veg time. But onto her smell. Its straight rotting dumpster garbage and kerosene. It really almost gags me. It's legit nasty nasty. I love it. And the flower development is leaps n bounds in front of #1. And they went to flower together, but also one pheno may take longer. Lots of variables still. Shes not as frosty as I'd like. But I also dont have my reds in the tent right now. Only 2700k, and 3000k strips. And the reds really bring out the frost. And help speed up flower a tad. But so far the lanky OG dominant one is my fav. She seems like she may want just a tad more food.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 7, 2019)

Looks like both orders came through customs now for them to hit the door so they can hit the sheets


----------



## dstroy (Feb 7, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Two and half weeks from flip.... LVTKView attachment 4278303
> The frost is strong in this one
> 
> 
> My tent is a jungle atmView attachment 4278311


Yeah, gonna be very frosty. Hope it’s a really good one. Mine were fun to grow.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 7, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Yeah, gonna be very frosty. Hope it’s a really good one. Mine were fun to grow.


It was the first in the cart for me and prolly first in sheets unless he send somethung ,,,out of stock i wanted lol


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 7, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I think someone ran them and wasnt impressed on IG. And some threw balls. I'll go check to make sure it was the pure fems.


I cut down around 10 couple of months ago. Not impressed, but wasn't bad and 0 hermies despite several very bad environmental factors in a new room. Extreme heat and then some cold days. Many days in the 90's. The yield on them was very nice and I felt there is definitely some sort of skunk if you ask me in ghost og line if it was the real deal cut. Lots of different phenos all decent 3 very nice looking. Did not keep any of them.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 8, 2019)

Tennessee Kush#2 pheno3


----------



## tman42 (Feb 8, 2019)

Pure Ghost OG day 22 of flower. No hermies on three phenos of Ghost OG and no hermies on three phenos of Tennessee Kush#2.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 8, 2019)

Lemon crash OG comin down in next couple of days, 9 weeks finish, couple cola shots comin when chopped. Early tester nug, buttery lemon on front end, lite og coating in mouth on backend. Pretty dang good meds for fresh, I must say. No signs of herms or lower beans or anything


----------



## Sleazyb (Feb 8, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Tennessee Kush#2 pheno3
> View attachment 4278980


That Tennessee kush #2 looks great man. He took that strain off his site for some reason.


----------



## main cola (Feb 8, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> That Tennessee kush #2 looks great man. He took that strain off his site for some reason.





tman42 said:


> Tennessee Kush#2 pheno3
> View attachment 4278980


I love my Tennessee Kush #2


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 9, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Thinking of grabbing some Ghost Fems good or bad buy ? What's the consensus


We have the pure ghost it's very potent but leggy stretch is crazy


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 9, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I ran two. One threw some balls and I gifted it out to buddy who is learning about growing. The other has been great but the yeild is sad, to the point that it wasnt worth my time. I will eventually pop the remaining seeds, mybe cycle one or two into the garden but I have loads of seeds and it's time to move on from CV for now.
> 
> I will keep the LVTK for a few runs.


Our Pure Ghost also hermied very low yield but it's also very good potent frosty smoke.
Ordered Albert Walker from glg 
2 of 10 lived
0 of 8 LVTK
6 of 6 on the Cookie Wrecks
We paid 100 for the Albert 
Glg replaced them but still not a good omen.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 9, 2019)

Tylerw20 said:


> Our Pure Ghost also hermied very low yield but it's also very good potent frosty smoke.
> Ordered Albert Walker from glg
> 2 of 10 lived
> 0 of 8 LVTK
> ...


Hey brother
Just want ck with you on your germ problem.
You do not mention if you were compensated for your pack of LVTK.
Or on the Hermi issue on the Pure Ghost.
I have signed up as a advertiser here. So I can now freely talk about seed sales.
Please LMK if I can help. Thanks Bad Dawg


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 9, 2019)

Yes we were compensated.
Great lakes genetics sent us 5 Albert Walker free
And Cannaventure
Sent us 
6 Cookie Wrecks
8 LVTK
8 Cheap Thrills
I'm only saying something because we've been doing this a long time never had any problems with seeds I appreciate them replacing them but still not happy with the results.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 9, 2019)

OK ,That is great. And I was asking because I am Dragboat, from Greatlakes Genetics
I have the name Bad Dawg to represent my own seeds(freebies).
And I want to make sure you were helped out.
And sorry for the issues. @Tylerw20


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 9, 2019)

If I had purchased all of these it would have been 440 dollars for a 56 % germ rate not counting the time and the excitement from growing your own then the let down. If you know what I mean I'm sure everyone gets that feeling. Like I said I appreciate you and Rusty for sending free products.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 9, 2019)

Tylerw20 said:


> If I had purchased all of these it would have been 440 dollars for a 56 % germ rate not counting the time and the excitement from growing your own then the let down. If you know what I mean I'm sure everyone gets that feeling. Like I said I appreciate you and Rusty for sending free products.


Yes I definitely understand. To me it is not so much the cost. How ever you have to get what you paid for.
To me it is the excitement I get every time I grow a new strain and can't wait to see what it taste like.What the Buz is ...ect.
And then the time spent and you do not even get to sample it. I feel your pain.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2019)

I got lots of herms with CV stuff I tried as well as male feminized LA Pure Kush. And non vigorous plants. I ordered direct and know I wouldn’t get a refund and certainly don’t want to waste my farming time on any Cannaventure replacements so I will just eat that order. LA Kush, Albert Super Tramp and Cookie Wreck.

Back to regs from a few trusted breeders.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I got lots of herms with CV stuff I tried as well as male feminized LA Pure Kush. And non vigorous plants. I ordered direct and know I wouldn’t get a refund and certainly don’t want to waste my farming time on any Cannaventure replacements so I will just eat that order. LA Kush, Albert Super Tramp and Cookie Wreck.
> 
> Back to regs from a few trusted breeders.


I can send you a few Bad Dawg freebies to play with. Or I do have Cookie wreck regulars. I grew Cookie Wreck for a long time and even made a few crosses with it. it was good smoke. LMK thanks BD


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 9, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> I can send you a few Bad Dawg freebies to play with. Or I do have Cookie wreck regulars. I grew Cookie Wreck for a long time and even made a few crosses with it. it was good smoke. LMK thanks BD


No that's okay we have cookie wreck fems that just cracked see what happens
If you wanted some fire glue cookies space genetics we would run those.
I think we are going to try Ethos seeds next.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 9, 2019)

If you want solid, reliable harvests you simply don't grow/go from seed. (IMO) I see guys who are (obviously) slinging growing all these seeds out and just cringe...LOL. To each their own though...

Funny how it all plays out for each of us. Hillbill is heading back to the regs....everytime I grow regs it's an all-boy fest. Talk about a waste of my time/$$$. I' did 6 packs of Alien gear on my last reg pop about 10 years ago...never seen so many boys....and herms...and HAY. I think I got 12 females from 60+ seeds. Stopped me in my tracks. Ripped that shit up and started dropping the fems. Again though..to each their own. Those hermie reports are unnerving though.....even though I never saw a single nanner on 10+.... 6-8 ft tall CVS ladies last Summer. I still have about 10 packs of this gear left across 4-5 strains. Since i didn't see any funny biz myself...i'm not trashing these yet like I did the Dusted Bud crap that the "breeder" knew hermed when he sold them. Those are just CHERRY PIE if anyone wonders...nothing new/special. VERY disappointing here. However...rule #2 has always been "don't spend what you can't afford to lose".....so we take note....cut bait.... and move on.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2019)

Been hit by boy bomb just lately on a Sleeskunk/Space Monkey chuck of my own! 6/7 so not all lost. Last year I had 4/4 of my own Black Gold F2s very nice and vigorous boy Childs. 

Plant More Seeds. I like the variety of beaning. Basic real IBLs and real F1s of those from actual generational breeders will mostly be around 50% female it seems. Super polyhybreed beans not so much. Also seems the chances of intersex traits increase. Many of today’s super polyhybreed even have a known herm in the ancestry, or more than one. But some of the super polyhybreed are as strong as strong gets. 

I will probably try some fems at some point again but from somewhere far removed from CV. May take a while to get my courage up


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 9, 2019)

Sounds a bit like me with regs hillbill. I keep getting reg freebies with my fem seed orders...many of which sound killer....and I'm trying to get the gumption up to plant em and waste all of that time again growing boyz. LOL. Might have to solo cup em and just put em outside en mass and be vigilant. Otherwise...they sit here for years and end up getting trashed. The BIG garden will still be all fems though...for better or worse...because our season is so short here we gotta start stuff inside to put outside June 1. Sexing plants isn't in that equation. Just don't have the time or space for such things anymore. I've just been burned by the boy fest too many time to rely on regs....whatsoever. It does make seed shopping much easier though...LOL. Awe shit...those are REGS...move along sonny...


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2019)

Outside solves some Inside troubles from what I have read.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Outside solves some Inside troubles from what I have read.


Dunno about liklihood of hermies indoors vs. outdoors...but for sure outside kiils the trouble of not having enough weed...LOL.  I'm not even sure why (other than habit and mental instability) i'm planning a grow for next Summer....LOL. 

I guess it's to look for herms...heehee....


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2019)

POLICE IN HELICOPTERS!!!!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 9, 2019)

Nah...it's legal here. Could happen I guess....but I learned decades ago that it's a waste of time to worry about things that will likely never happen...and to just deal with it if something does happen.

There was a forest fire nearby here a few years ago...copters were going over every 10 minutes...so close i could see the guys standing in the open bay/etc. lookibng right at us. We just kept watering the ganja and waved...

A glimpse at Google earth in my area reveals quite a few gardens...including mine......so I'm sure "they" see em as well. In all reality...they don't need a helicopter anymore...


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I got lots of herms with CV stuff I tried as well as male feminized LA Pure Kush. And non vigorous plants. I ordered direct and know I wouldn’t get a refund and certainly don’t want to waste my farming time on any Cannaventure replacements so I will just eat that order. LA Kush, Albert Super Tramp and Cookie Wreck.
> 
> Back to regs from a few trusted breeders.


Ya I moved on to better breeders as well.
No cannaventure plants in my grow no longer. Or should I say hermadventure seeds


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> I can send you a few Bad Dawg freebies to play with. Or I do have Cookie wreck regulars. I grew Cookie Wreck for a long time and even made a few crosses with it. it was good smoke. LMK thanks BD


Got mine direct from CV, not GLG.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2019)

I had good luck outdoors with half & half by CV (discontinued). 
Several good phenos; not sure where they ended up as far as CBD/THC content. 
Zero hermies. 

4 out of 5 of my triple novas hermed. The only one that didn't is short and doesn't look like it will yield much. 
Hell none of them look like they'll yield much but they're all frosty. 

Hopefully the gorilla wreck turns out better.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 9, 2019)

Just because they are fem seeds doesnt make them more prone to herm. It's the breeding with herm traits to begin with is what causes it. The 39 strain drops a month of untested shit from the 10k IG breeders there is now. If done right fem seeds are just as good as regs. 

I run both fem and regs. Been lucky on both lately. Especially getting away from shit dispo clone chucks from gps.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Got mine direct from CV, not GLG.


Thats alright I can still hook you up. Rusty has always been good to me, So I do not mind helping out one of his customers. And You have helped support GLG and I be leave you have had OK luck with Bad Dawg gear. LMK Thanks and have a great weekend. DBJ


----------



## hillbill (Feb 9, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Thats alright I can still hook you up. Rusty has always been good to me, So I do not mind helping out one of his customers. And You have helped support GLG and I be leave you have had OK luck with Bad Dawg gear. LMK Thanks and have a great weekend. DBJ


I wil be in touch soon! Need to send an envelope off shortly.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 9, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Thats alright I can still hook you up. Rusty has always been good to me, So I do not mind helping out one of his customers. And You have helped support GLG and I be leave you have had OK luck with Bad Dawg gear. LMK Thanks and have a great weekend. DBJ


Does your gear only go out as freebies from GLG?


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Feb 9, 2019)

Have a pure raspberry kush in the 2nd week of flower, apparently from the bad batch. So far so good, no unusual nute issues, a tiny bit of clawing but overall vigorous. Laying the frost down and getting hit with a stanky sweet nose.


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 9, 2019)

Small lower nug of LVTK been hanging 9 days,still needs 4 or 5 more days.


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 9, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Does your gear only go out as freebies from GLG?


Yes it only goes out as Freebies at GLG and I donate them to a fundraiser here and there.


hillbill said:


> I wil be in touch soon! Need to send an envelope off shortly.


Ok LMK it is you. I get names mixed up.
We have 3 Headed dragon crosses, Apollo 13F4 crosses and Long Bottom Fighter F2's and crosses. LBF= (star fighter x long Bottom leaf) F2's

And I hit up LVTK clone only and Tennessee Kush 1 Clone only and all my other ladies to LBF.
Thanks to Cannaventure for the use of these.

These are all coming down the pipe line


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> Yes it only goes out as Freebies at GLG and I donate them to a fundraiser here and there.
> 
> Ok LMK it is you. I get names mixed up.
> We have 3 Headed dragon crosses, Apollo 13F4 crosses and Long Bottom Fighter F2's and crosses. LBF= (star fighter x long Bottom leaf) F2's
> ...


My cut of LVTK is throwing out mutants in her offspring. 3 in 4 are mutants so far. She is a frosty ass cut but she just doesn't breed well. 
This is my lvtk cut. 




Here is one of her mutant kids
 
Here is one of the normal kids


----------



## Bad Dawg (Feb 9, 2019)

Here is LVTK canna clone x apollo 13 F4



@dragboatjeffy I’m at Day 60 and they blew up, don’t even get close to them or you’ll stink all day. The top one has full color change while they other is just fading out. They have very low leaf to flower ratio going to make cleaning a snap.







Here we are after a 9 day cure





I stunk up the whole house just from this 1 nug, wife was not very happy waking up to that at 5am,








Great smoke had it first thing in the morning and it gave a nice head buzz but nothing to intense before work. Really wish I could have just kept on driving and enjoying the tunes.Grow by my good friend Zoot.


----------



## growslut (Feb 9, 2019)

Tennessee Kush x LBF sounds killer


----------



## dstroy (Feb 9, 2019)

6 LVTK dry

       

Now I’ve got to decide which ones are good ..... 

The smells are starting to come through but it’s probably going to be a week or two until I have a good enough idea to talk about. If you see dates that’s just when I put them in the jar. #2 is still pretty wet.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 9, 2019)

dstroy said:


> 6 LVTK dry
> Now I’ve got to decide which ones are good .....
> The smells are starting to come through but it’s probably going to be a week or two until I have a good enough idea to talk about. If you see dates that’s just when I put them in the jar. #2 is still pretty wet.


What was the spread on flowering times across those ladies?


----------



## macsnax (Feb 9, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My cut of LVTK is throwing out mutants in her offspring. 3 in 4 are mutants so far. She is a frosty ass cut but she just doesn't breed well.
> This is my lvtk cut.
> 
> View attachment 4279464
> ...


Have you thought about finding a really nice one with no mutant traits, and taking it another generation? Might be able to muster up a big enough pollination that with any luck, doesn't produce mutants. Could be a waste of time too, just a thought.


----------



## macsnax (Feb 9, 2019)

dstroy said:


> 6 LVTK dry
> 
> View attachment 4279482 View attachment 4279483 View attachment 4279484 View attachment 4279485 View attachment 4279486 View attachment 4279487 View attachment 4279488
> 
> ...


I like #6 based on looks alone.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 9, 2019)

dstroy said:


> 6 LVTK dry
> 
> View attachment 4279482 View attachment 4279483 View attachment 4279484 View attachment 4279485 View attachment 4279486 View attachment 4279487 View attachment 4279488
> 
> ...


#3 looks a little airy but frosty AF.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 9, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> What was the spread on flowering times across those ladies?


I think that 2 and 6 could have done with a few more days but everyone else was done.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 9, 2019)

macsnax said:


> I like #6 based on looks alone.


Very gooey.



Chunky Stool said:


> #3 looks a little airy but frosty AF.


It looked nuts while flowering, not airy but like individual calyx stacked up, really strange looking.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 9, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I will probably try some fems at some point again but from somewhere far removed from CV. May take a while to get my courage up


Maybe give @Useful Seeds a try, amigo. I'm very happy with 2 just finished. Coincidentally, sold by GLG, right @Bad Dawg ? [ welcome aboard ]


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 9, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My cut of LVTK is throwing out mutants in her offspring. 3 in 4 are mutants so far. She is a frosty ass cut but she just doesn't breed well.
> This is my lvtk cut.
> 
> View attachment 4279464
> ...



God I hate growing in Gordon cubes. Do you like using them? Everytime I have it always has that nasty hydro run taste. I mean it's just preference. But I'd take soil over hydro any day. Thinkin about using this coco I'm switching too. Mixed in with promix. But heavy on the coco side.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 9, 2019)

dstroy said:


> 6 LVTK dry
> 
> View attachment 4279482 View attachment 4279483 View attachment 4279484 View attachment 4279485 View attachment 4279486 View attachment 4279487 View attachment 4279488
> 
> ...



What was the heaviest pheno?


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 9, 2019)

Both phenos of Arcata Ghost one lanky Ghost dom and one more structurely laid Trainwreck don pheno. The Ghost leaner is by far my fav. One of the nastiest smelling plants. And wouldnt ya know it. I didnt take clone of it. So if it turns out good. I'll have to reveg her. I thought I took clones of both. And I didnt. Took clones from the trainwreck dom one twice. Instead of one and one. 

Ghost OG leaner
    

Trainwreck leaner


----------



## dstroy (Feb 9, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> What was the heaviest pheno?


#1 by weight, by a lot.
#5 is like a rock. Rock nugs so hard this plant was the frostiest man it’s nuts. It’s special, I think if I train it right it could yield, and see if going a little farther changes the high.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> God I hate growing in Gordon cubes. Do you like using them? Everytime I have it always has that nasty hydro run taste. I mean it's just preference. But I'd take soil over hydro any day. Thinkin about using this coco I'm switching too. Mixed in with promix. But heavy on the coco side.


I don't run very high ppm so I don't notice a difference in flavor to much. I typically run coco but I'm running cubes so I can blast through more seedlings without having 10's of cups. Just 2 cubes till they harden up then into the 4" for a week then into flower. Grab a clone at a week or 2 of 12/12 if it looks worthy.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 9, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Have you thought about finding a really nice one with no mutant traits, and taking it another generation? Might be able to muster up a big enough pollination that with any luck, doesn't produce mutants. Could be a waste of time too, just a thought.


I'm looking through the lvtk x tang pow beans to see if I can find a nice normal one and then see if that passes trait too. I also have 3 more beans of lvtk to try too but I really like my cut. Time will tell.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2019)

Not a good run this time with cannaV 2/2 lemon crashes hermied, this last one I chopped down today at day 20 something due to dicks up and down her and I found a dick on the Hurkle as well today. And 2/2 Hurkles hermied so fuck, lol. 

I only found on dick on the hurkle so I'll give it 1 last chance, I plucked it and we'll see. Clones are all in the garbage. Was looking forward to both those strains, lol. I'll try again later.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Not a good run this time with cannaV 2/2 lemon crashes hermied, this last one I chopped down today at day 20 something due to dicks up and down her and I found a dick on the Hurkle as well today. And 2/2 Hurkles hermied so fuck, lol.
> 
> I only found on dick on the hurkle so I'll give it 1 last chance, I plucked it and we'll see. Clones are all in the garbage. Was looking forward to both those strains, lol. I'll try again later.



Fuxk man theres just so many hermies in this arcata line and pure line. Pretty much everything in his new site release and 10 year anny drop has been a shit fest. CannaV is slippin bad lately.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 10, 2019)

not for everybody, just sayin.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 10, 2019)

You fuckers need to check for light leaks and change your nutrient line and hold yer mouth differently....sheesh... (j/k) Fuckin A....this is getting to be a serious chicks with dicks party.

I still believe there's a cut off line in there where something changed. A shit load of us grew these out over the last year with very few problems I remember....and then BAM...seems like everything from/after that 10 year drop went south. I can't detemine of my packs are affected...or of i just got lucky (doubtful) in my picks of seeds across the board for last Summer's trouble-free fest.
I'm gonna have to wait til Summer to find out. Looks like a bunch of these will get to play in the outdoor SOG to show their stuff. Hopefully...not shemale stuff... eeeeewwwww.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 10, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Thanks Bud I reckon I'll wait on Heisens drop them


Time is gonna tell on that one as well. Like CVS....it's an >incredibly< big plate being served at the table from the same basic (pee'd in) gene pool. Most big ops don't mix things up like that in one spot....

But maybe it's all up to "breeder" skill, huh?  Either way...we're gonna find out soon if haphazard came to play or if the fun is simply in the cards waiting to be dealt out again.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2019)

Hell with hermies! How about straight up fucking boys! No damn light leaks and my soil mix is recycled .org and just peachy and strains I repeatedly grow grow normally.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2019)

Kinda like Toyota truck frames that rot in your garage. They were great 'till they weren’t.

I agree that something must have change and I just ordered in the midst of that. I did quite a bit of research and CV stood out as highly recommended!

Second law of thermodynamics!


----------



## Stiickygreen (Feb 10, 2019)

It is just like that...some folks get lemons....some drive their 'yota's 300K or more...like me. Now that one and only Chevy I had...shelled out @ 50K...total trash. Yet...other guys swear by 'em! 

Yup. Physics.Seeds are like that too! Drive that seed mobile too fast....and you'll never make the curve...I don't care how good of a driver you think you are. It's just not possible @ that speed.

Until they slow down....lotsa gardens are headin for the ditch.


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

Every seed company has ups & downs

Back in the jazz berry jam days or blue magoo.. them was some shit shows for me.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 10, 2019)

This on going sausage party could do some major damage to his brand with out a doubt. With all the competition that didn't exist 10 years ago, people have no reason to take a chance.

This thread is the top result if you google Cannaventure seeds review, I wonder how many sales he has already lost from the last 30ish pages of this thread.

I am not giving up yet, my triple novas have been great, it was a LVTK that balled out for me. Of course I have two packs of LVTK and the first one popped didn't inspire a ton of confidence, but I need to plant some more and see if I have better luck.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2019)

The small Cookie Wreck I did have that was all girl is extremely dank and stinks like too much something in pecan chip cookie dough! Will deposit ones ass firmly on the couch if you get that far and very relaxing. Potency extreme! Really.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 10, 2019)

hillbill said:


> The small Cookie Wreck I did have that was all girl is extremely dank and stinks like too much something in pecan chip cookie dough! Will deposit ones ass firmly on the couch if you get that far and very relaxing. Potency extreme! Really.


Interesting, I have been toying with the idea of trying one or two out door this summer.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm just curious about what everyone means about Rusty making a bad batch of Raspberry Kush. Is he not just S1ing a clone? Wouldn't any issues with yield or vigor be related to genetics? Please correct me if I am wrong here.


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 10, 2019)

I ordered a pack of LA Affie a while back, and have been wondering if anyone has had any success with them. I am seeing that @hillbill had some herm problems with his. That sucks, because I was really excited to pop those. Now I am not so sure. Rusty said that the plants are some of the easiest genetics to grow, and that was one of the selling points to me. That, and the fact that I am a sucker for a good heavy Afghani. 

As far as customer service goes, Rusty was really cool with me, and answered all my questions before ordering. I'll give him his due for that. Having never grown his gear yet, I can't comment on whether it's any good or not. It looks like some people are having success though.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Feb 10, 2019)

Im running LVTK triple nova and pure ghost OG right now. LVTK and triple nova are killing it. Really surprised how vigorous the triple novas are. Ghost og has disappointed in the vigor department. I have 2 LVTK's and 2 very different phenos. One is over a foot taller than the other. Overall very pleased with CV so far. Keeping an eye out for intersex issues. Just starting week 3. Nothing so far. Has anyone grown the arcata skunk? Ive heard a lot about the arcata ghost but not the arcata skunk?


----------



## coppershot (Feb 10, 2019)

genuity said:


> Every seed company has ups & downs
> 
> Back in the jazz berry jam days or blue magoo.. them was some shit shows for me.


But the real question is... do you drive a Ford.... cause the Toyota and Chev have bad reports in this thread


----------



## genuity (Feb 10, 2019)

coppershot said:


> But the real question is... do you drive a Ford.... cause the Toyota and Chev have bad reports in this thread


Ima DODGE that question ....


----------



## hillbill (Feb 10, 2019)

Honda Pilot but would proudly own those other two .....and have!

Sold Dodge, Ford and Chevrolet trucks and cars.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 10, 2019)

Ohwolfie said:


> I ordered a pack of LA Affie a while back, and have been wondering if anyone has had any success with them. I am seeing that @hillbill had some herm problems with his. That sucks, because I was really excited to pop those. Now I am not so sure. Rusty said that the plants are some of the easiest genetics to grow, and that was one of the selling points to me. That, and the fact that I am a sucker for a good heavy Afghani.
> 
> As far as customer service goes, Rusty was really cool with me, and answered all my questions before ordering. I'll give him his due for that. Having never grown his gear yet, I can't comment on whether it's any good or not. It looks like some people are having success though.


DIdn't have any problems with my la affie. Lil better buzz than I was expecting, stretched a tad more, but not bad than I was expecting. Taste was sweet but lacked a tad more than I was expectin, lol. All I got. East Coast Cookie Wreck fems and Cookie Wreck fems for me have been most potent so far, but I got the 91d set back. Surprised no more liked the ECCW than did, a cookie chem heatdthumper. jme


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2019)

Now how would a light leak make just the four cannaV plants herm but nothing else? How come the lvtk went through a 100x the stress than either hurkle or lc but still havent seen a single male part? Just luck of the draw.

I can't take credit for these 4 hermies. A little fuss with nutes shouldnt cause hermies. Hell even solid strain wont herm from "light leaks" either, in my experience.

Im surprised that all 4 hermied, again I wouldnt have popped them if that was the case.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Feb 10, 2019)

lvtk 6th week in veg. Going to take some clones. How many time strech3x or more? I think I'll cut the top down to about 8 inches or should I do six. Then clone top and a couple of side branches.


----------



## main cola (Feb 10, 2019)

It’s hard for me to describe the smell. All i can say is she’s really frosty with a loud smell. Gorilla Wreck #4 Sorry for the crap macro shots


----------



## growslut (Feb 10, 2019)

main cola said:


> View attachment 4279922 View attachment 4279921 It’s hard for me to describe the smell. All i can say is she’s really frosty with a loud smell. Gorilla Wreck #4 Sorry for the crap macro shots


What do you mean sorry? You consistently post some of the best looking pictures on the boards 

LA Affie has been one of the more stable CV strains for me. Ran 2 seeds and a clone of each. Don't think any hermied


----------



## main cola (Feb 10, 2019)

growslut said:


> What do you mean sorry? You consistently post some of the best looking pictures on the boards
> 
> LA Affie has been one of the more stable CV strains for me. Ran 2 seeds and a clone of each. Don't think any hermied


Thank you. I’m getting a new camera soon so I Hope to take some better pics for you guys. I Inspected both gorilla Wrecks and didn’t find any herms. I am running a cheap thrills now in early flower with no signs of herms. Fingers crossed. I’ll try to Get a picture of her tonight .. she’s not really much to look at but she is starting to get a little frost


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 10, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Now how would a light leak make just the four cannaV plants herm but nothing else? How come the lvtk went through a 100x the stress than either hurkle or lc but still havent seen a single male part? Just luck of the draw.
> 
> I can't take credit for these 4 hermies. A little fuss with nutes shouldnt cause hermies. Hell even solid strain wont herm from "light leaks" either, in my experience.
> 
> Im surprised that all 4 hermied, again I wouldnt have popped them if that was the case.


Seed plant? Or clones hermie? Or both?


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 10, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> lvtk 6th week in veg. Going to take some clones. How many time strech3x or more? I think I'll cut the top down to about 8 inches or should I do six. Then clone top and a couple of side branches. View attachment 4279915


You havent flowered any LVTK yet? Oh boy you're in for a ride. Lol. The cut I have. From seed. I flowered the seed plant. It stretched over 44 inches. And @dstroy had one pheno that stretched what did I say over 24 inches in 21 days or something like that. Just search it this thread only. His girls turned out really nice. I didnt get to finish mine. Bc I didnt expect the stretch. And your pheno looks like mine. Real heavy indica dom in veg. Soon ad that lady gets a taste of 12/12. She turns sativa fast. I had to cut mine under 30 days of flower. Bc it got too big for me to manage in a 2c4 tent with 4 other plants. She grew up through my light 3 times. I broke her over and she did it again. I jus didnt have choice. My buddy flowered a clone of it. And it didnt take stretch at all. Still the same. Good luck.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 10, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Seed plant? Or clones hermie? Or both?


The seed plants. I tossed the LC because it was too many male parts to pick off. I only have the 1 hurkle still flowering. It looks good though and smells purple like.


----------



## main cola (Feb 10, 2019)

main cola said:


> View attachment 4279922 View attachment 4279921 It’s hard for me to describe the smell. All i can say is she’s really frosty with a loud smell. Gorilla Wreck #4 Sorry for the crap macro shots


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 10, 2019)

Lvtk, the photo doesn’t do that frost justice, lucky I took some cuts of this..


----------



## main cola (Feb 10, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> View attachment 4279974 Lvtk, the photo doesn’t do that frost justice, lucky I took some cuts of this..


I see the frost


----------



## big cfeezzie (Feb 10, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> You havent flowered any LVTK yet? Oh boy you're in for a ride. Lol. The cut I have. From seed. I flowered the seed plant. It stretched over 44 inches. And @dstroy had one pheno that stretched what did I say over 24 inches in 21 days or something like that. Just search it this thread only. His girls turned out really nice. I didnt get to finish mine. Bc I didnt expect the stretch. And your pheno looks like mine. Real heavy indica dom in veg. Soon ad that lady gets a taste of 12/12. She turns sativa fast. I had to cut mine under 30 days of flower. Bc it got too big for me to manage in a 2c4 tent with 4 other plants. She grew up through my light 3 times. I broke her over and she did it again. I jus didnt have choice. My buddy flowered a clone of it. And it didnt take stretch at all. Still the same. Good luck.


No never flowered an lvtk. So in two weeks I'll flower her. Hope I can finish her. Thanks


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 10, 2019)

Well so far so good still. I checked both arcatas in the dark 5 mins before lights on. Up under their skirts with a flash light. I've found the best way to spot nanners and sacks. Still all vag. And I'm hoping the Ghost leaner revegges. Bc if she smokes half as good as she smells. Shes gonna be a keeper.


----------



## main cola (Feb 10, 2019)

Some Cheap Thrills pics. Early flower


----------



## Ohwolfie (Feb 10, 2019)

main cola said:


> View attachment 4280057 View attachment 4280058 View attachment 4280055 View attachment 4280056 View attachment 4280056 View attachment 4280054 Some Cheap Thrills pics. Early flower


Looking really good. I've got a pack of those that need popped.


----------



## Sleazyb (Feb 11, 2019)

Lemon crash and arcata skunk about 3 weeks since the flip. All girls so far


----------



## tman42 (Feb 11, 2019)

Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 24 of flower


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 11, 2019)

main cola said:


> Thank you. I’m getting a new camera soon so I Hope to take some better pics for you guys. I Inspected both gorilla Wrecks and didn’t find any herms. I am running a cheap thrills now in early flower with no signs of herms. Fingers crossed. I’ll try to Get a picture of her tonight .. she’s not really much to look at but she is starting to get a little frost


Out of focus and in the dark Cheap Thrills. lol


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Out of focus and in the dark Cheap Thrills. lolView attachment 4280288


Of the three plants I finished a couple of months ago, I gave a decent nug each to two amigos to rate, and both came back with the same conclusions as me: 3. Cheap Thrills [vg] 2, Arcata Ghost [vg] and 1. [ by far] Pure Raspberry Kush, which has both great flavor and a strong stone. None of the 3 are disappointing in the least.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Of the three plants I finished a couple of months ago, I gave a decent nug each to two amigos to rate, and both came back with the same conclusions as me: 3. Cheap Thrills [vg] 2, Arcata Ghost [vg] and 1. [ by far] Pure Raspberry Kush, which has both great flavor and a strong stone. None of the 3 are disappointing in the least.


The PRK reminds me of Subcools "PlushBerry".


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 11, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> The PRK reminds me of Subcools "PlushBerry".


Never smoked Plushberry, but always thought the consensus was 'gorgeous plant / lightweight stone'.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)

Just got my first order .
LVTK
LA Puure Affie

Freebee was Cheap Thrills


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Never smoked Plushberry, but always thought the consensus was 'gorgeous plant / lightweight stone'.


PlushBerry  lots of "terps' like the PRK.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)

Gonna throw these gals Under the sheets and see what they expose for me .


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 11, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Never smoked Plushberry, but always thought the consensus was 'gorgeous plant / lightweight stone'.


Plushberry doesn't ring the bell on THC but it's still a great buzz. 
Same with double purple doja. Very loud!


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 11, 2019)

Cheap Thrills in the light.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)

Ok this is weird ,,,all the seeds REEK of cologne or perfume ...
Anyone else experience this ?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice container but dam I dont want that strong a scent around my beans ...so weird


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 11, 2019)

As you can see I take no contamination chances .


----------



## hillbill (Feb 11, 2019)

My early chopped Albert was like cheap old perfume a nd my last buds still are.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 11, 2019)

Some bud porn from the lemon crash I chopped at like 4 weeks or so. Damn camera focuses in on the bud and not the nanner I was trying to capture. The blurred yellow is the nanner.
 
Here was the dong I plucked off the hurkle.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

Update 18 hrs 
2-2 LVTK as opened 
1-2 Cheap Thrills
0-2 Pure Affie


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 12, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Update 18 hrs
> 2-2 LVTK as opened
> 1-2 Cheap Thrills
> 0-2 Pure Affie


0-6 on albert supertramp.
Don't buy as he will not replace!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> 0-6 on albert supertramp.
> Don't buy as he will not replace!


He replaced my lvtk from the original drop of lvtk he had. Not one of the 6 germed. They never split open. I cracked them woodsheds seed cracker and none of them ever sprouted a taproot. I sent him pics. And he sent out a replacement pack the next day. With 9 beans in it. With a extra pack of cheap thrills for the hassle on a note.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 12, 2019)

Never popped a bean in my life under 24 hr soak at least, some times 36-48. I've had plenty pop tails in that 24, but I don't bother checking till then. Just sayin. Ive also had bean in the plug sprout when I set em out to dry out, thinkin it was dead and plug empty.

Lemon Crash OG, buttery lite lemon creamy og, smooth albeit fresh. No seeds anywhere. Puffed up the last couple weeks nicely. Smooth smoke a bit deceiving, the buzz has some kick to it. All cloudy bout 10% amber, 9 weeks.


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 12, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> 0-6 on albert supertramp.
> Don't buy as he will not replace!


WTH that's not very comforting,the 1 strain i purchased months ago.Even at 50% off with shipping and exchange they were 77 canadian.Pure affie as the freebie.


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 12, 2019)

He replaced my pack of lvtk with more than he needed to just on the back of an email stating 2 of 4 lvtk germed but had brown taproot like diseased with more seeds than he needed to


----------



## hillbill (Feb 12, 2019)

My two Alberts were havin a banana fight at 6 weeks!


----------



## Indoorpro (Feb 12, 2019)

This AST had balls from jump but i pluck them off and was hoping the best & look what i found lol but on a good note the other two is going solid...
First two pics is the nanner one.. day 36 from flip


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 12, 2019)

A good seed will germ open is less the 24 hrs .
after 2 days there is something wrong with them
Like at 40x scoped the one seed of CT looks dried up and wrinkled on one side .


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 12, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> He replaced my lvtk from the original drop of lvtk he had. Not one of the 6 germed. They never split open. I cracked them woodsheds seed cracker and none of them ever sprouted a taproot. I sent him pics. And he sent out a replacement pack the next day. With 9 beans in it. With a extra pack of cheap thrills for the hassle on a note.


He replaced my pack the same day I contacted him.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

Arcata Ghost (Trainwreck Dom)


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 12, 2019)

Arcata Ghost (Ghost OG Dom)


----------



## Lurrabq (Feb 12, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Arcata Ghost (Ghost OG Dom)
> 
> View attachment 4281420 View attachment 4281422 View attachment 4281423 View attachment 4281424 View attachment 4281425


She's stacking very similar to the last Ghost OG I did.

Looking very nice


----------



## Sleazyb (Feb 13, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> This AST had balls from jump but i pluck them off and was hoping the best & look what i found lol but on a good note the other two is going solid...
> First two pics is the nanner one.. day 36 from flip
> View attachment 4281187 View attachment 4281188 View attachment 4281194 View attachment 4281195


It sucks you had to post a picture of a penis on a female marijuana flower but ..... I'm glad you did . it's alot easier to believe people who have picture evidence of hermies in what looks like a badass grow. Those pictures have me worried.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 13, 2019)

Mr Blamo said:


> 0-6 on albert supertramp.
> Don't buy as he will not replace!


He has promised to replace my PRK and i didn't even grow them out yet. He also said he would throw in another pack since I didn't need them in a rush. He told me he had some new stuff coming this spring so I said I would wait for that drop. He has gotten back to me by text every time I have asked something. I would reach out to him again if I were you, good luck.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Second order came Cookie wreck REG , I was given freebies due to second order .
Cookie wreck x escd 
Cookie Wreck fem 

Thanks Bro 

Wonder whats is store when he realizes I made the third order ,

Simple Sexcited .


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 13, 2019)

I think I mislabeled this plant. The fade is looking like Rusty's gear. Can someone tell me what it might be from C annaventure?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

^^^ NICE
2 days now in the sheets
Not sure how excited i should get as the LVTK no movement yet .
The affie nothing yet either
The Freebies one open lil tail day one .......nothing since .


BUT I give the 5 DAYS , BEFORE CALLING IT .


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Feb 13, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> ^^^ NICE
> 2 days now in the sheets
> Not sure how excited i should get as the LVTK no moment yet .
> The affie nothing yet either
> ...


Almost everyone has had good luck with the LVTK.
Personally I haven't had any of rustys seed hermi. I did get a pack of PRK, turned out to be regs. I bred them together and have those genetics now.


----------



## Werp (Feb 13, 2019)

It's a bummer to hear about all these herms, Planned on doing an order but definitely not now. Hopefully he gets his act straightened out.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2019)

Werp said:


> It's a bummer to hear about all these herms, Planned on doing an order but definitely not now. Hopefully he gets his act straightened out.


I was definitely caught off guard by the banana show. I wasnt expecting to trash 3 he/she plant this last go round. Im super glad I flowered them early and didnt waste much veg time.

Im gonna hold off popping any more CV for a bit.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

This seedling was a 12 hr crack
put in soil in 2 days .
after 10 days (7 in soil) under 19 watts LED
here she is


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Now I put more in the sheets 
CW-Reg
CW-F
EC CW


----------



## DirtyokieJ (Feb 13, 2019)

Anybody run triple nova & have twisted looking leaves? Thinking maybe light too close?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 13, 2019)

Now this container did not smell as strong as the other cologne/perfume wise


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2019)

Hurkle og update 
So far no more male parts but she was pollinated by either herself or the lemon crash herm, many red hairs so I'm thinking there will be 20+ beans. I won't be running those, lol.

Even if this plant didn't herm on me she wouldn't have made the keeper cut anyway. Descent structure but weak frost and airy buds. I'm sure there is much better phenos in the cross so I'll try again later. Shitty pics sorry


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 13, 2019)

This girl has been rock solid. I top the shit out of this girl and she has been in flower about 1.5 weeks so not the stretcher. This girl should have some logs on her by the end of flower. 
lvtk


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 13, 2019)

Im a new customer with canna, my arcata ghost germinates fine..

Albert Super Tramp is giving me germinating problems, the dam seeds dont sprout..I do have one sprouted, 4 of them aint sprouting and I have a single seed left in my fridge


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Feb 14, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Fuxk man theres just so many hermies in this arcata line and pure line. Pretty much everything in his new site release and 10 year anny drop has been a shit fest. CannaV is slippin bad lately.


Arcata back in the day was known to hermie...and the crosses as well quite a bit. I never bothered with it back then because of this and dead bloated whale with menthol didn't sound like my thing.

Most people ran it outdoors so hermies weren't an issue and just because it yield pretty good.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 14, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Arcata back in the day was known to hermie...and the crosses as well quite a bit. I never bothered with it back then because of this and dead bloated whale with menthol didn't sound like my thing.
> 
> Most people ran it outdoors so hermies weren't an issue and just because it yield pretty good.


Yeah I knew TW had tendacies to herm back in the day. But I'd almost bet the cut he used isnt the same cut from back in the day. I mean it's possible it is. But theres been an awful lot of herms lately. It had the herm trait not everyone hermed lol. I was jus hoping when I ordered someone somewhere worked some of the trait out. Apparently not lol.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 14, 2019)

I can confirm it's the cut from back in the day on taste alone from my quick dried arcata skunk.

I only had 3/9 plants toss nanners after week 7, took em to 9.5-10 weeks. Coulda gone an extra week on a few of them but I've gotta wrap stuff up at my spot by end of March, unfortunately. Dunno if they had viable pollen in them or not, top colas are sensi from what I can see.

If anything from this line was gonna be fucky, it'd be this cross imo. Not saying anything, just saying..... Same batch of seeds, same bad apples - combined - and I had no issues I wouldn't experience with other seed makers working these strains.

I remember someone crossing trainwreck to ssh or Neville's haze about a decade ago. First generation was a shit show of nanners and such, ~50% of the population. Took it all the way to bx3 iirc, still had plants tossing nanners after being bred away from the trait. Might've been moonshine/Scott from rare darkness, can't remember.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 14, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> A good seed will germ open is less the 24 hrs .
> after 2 days there is something wrong with them
> Like at 40x scoped the one seed of CT looks dried up and wrinkled on one side .


As i said .....new seeds are popping  ...first order NOT


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 14, 2019)

Lvtk lower Arcata ghost day 25

No nanas soo far really hoping for none of that shit


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 14, 2019)

Arcata Ghost (Trainwreck dom)
Shes up to a gallon of feed every day. . She didnt care for kelp yesterday. So this morning she got 3 gallons of Distilled phed water. She looks better now.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 14, 2019)

Pure Ghost OG pheno#4 day 29 of flower.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 14, 2019)

Pure Ghost OG pheno#1 day 29 of flower.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 15, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Pure Ghost OG pheno#1 day 29 of flower.
> View attachment 4282890


From looking at your ghosts I would say my arcata ghost is leaning to the ghost side , not complaining looks awesome


----------



## Sleazyb (Feb 15, 2019)

Arcata skunk. The dankest smelling plant of my young career. Smells like diesel fuel mixed with vics vapor rub. She is loud boys and girls


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 15, 2019)

Genetics: Tennessee Hogsbreath clone x Chem D BXII -Garlic

Plant has been cleaned up, and will continue to flower for about 8 weeks..

Garlic Breath

Side note

The node spacing is nice on this plant, I should end up with some nice spears based on how it's taking off.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 15, 2019)

5 days 10 seeds no winners .
Wasted my money. ....Im out enjoy .
Had friends willing to spend 1000 + but they are out too .
Better luck CV with you next batch Bro .


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 15, 2019)

Lemon Crash OG pretty dense buds and nice yield. Lite buttery lemon that goes into a sweet cookie og flavor after couple days cure. Where the banana kush scrambles your brain, lol, the LC OG is more body and a bit heavier. Not a bad cross, shame bout all the problems with the beans for folks. Have no idea how that happens.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 15, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Is this a cross of your own?


I mean we are in the Cannaventures Thread, so this would be a Say it with me, a Cannaventure creation

Here you go though


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 15, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I meann we are in the Cannaventures Thread, so this would be a Say it with me, a Cannaventure creation
> View attachment 4283090
> Here you go


Sorry man, you know how it is sometimes. Lol


----------



## Mr Blamo (Feb 15, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Im a new customer with canna, my arcata ghost germinates fine..
> 
> Albert Super Tramp is giving me germinating problems, the dam seeds dont sprout..I do have one sprouted, 4 of them aint sprouting and I have a single seed left in my fridge


I been telling people NOT to buy the albert supertramp.
...the seeds were immature and dead...0 for 6
Told me he would replace on December 28...well he didn't.
Todays date is Feb 15.
He didn't make it right so no more money to him. His loss as I do spend a lot of money on seed per year and I am known to rebuy always but not with rusty....ever again.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 15, 2019)

But if I were you Dakilla, I would still contact him as he has replaced many seeds for people on here without problems so it's worth a shot. Good luck


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 15, 2019)

tman42 said:


> But if I were you Dakilla, I would still contact him as he has replaced many seeds for people on here without problems so it's worth a shot. Good luck


Not saying he wont replace but replace with what ...more bad seeds .
so far Im at 1 for 14 on seeds viable .
I going to throw in some old beans from 2004 I have in fridge of this Chocolate Dong Dong.
Let ya know what my % is after 15 years storage ,
Yes those are 40 inch colas


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 15, 2019)

Lightgreen2k said:


> I mean we are in the Cannaventures Thread, so this would be a Say it with me, a Cannaventure creation
> View attachment 4283090
> Here you go though


I did not know it was a cannaventure strain either. Glad i didn't ask!


----------



## Jimmyclone42 (Feb 15, 2019)

4 supertramps in first week of flower..


----------



## hillbill (Feb 15, 2019)

Jimmyclone42 said:


> View attachment 4283218
> 4 supertramps in first week of flower..


Good luck and be vigilant!


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 15, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I did not know it was a cannaventure strain either. Glad i didn't ask!


 come on now, the emoticons take off any harsh tense too it.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 15, 2019)

@CAPT CHESAPEAKE

These are the older Cannaventure stock @Pa-Nature , and they popped for me. There is a person on ig, that has a seed cracker. Woodshed13.


----------



## main cola (Feb 15, 2019)

Cheap Thrills


----------



## tman42 (Feb 15, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Not saying he wont replace but replace with what ...more bad seeds .
> so far Im at 1 for 14 on seeds viable .
> I going to throw in some old beans from 2004 I have in fridge of this Chocolate Dong Dong.
> Let ya know what my % is after 15 years storage ,
> ...


I guess I have been lucky but I have had 100% germination and some killer plants, but I have only run 1 LVTK, 4 Ghost OG, 4 Tennessee Kush #2. I have plenty of packs that will be cycled through in time and hopefully they are all good. I will definitely watch the TW crosses closer now. I am looking forward to his new drop this spring as he mentioned some new stuff is coming out. Good luck with your grows, hope you have better luck if you decide to run any more CV gear.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 15, 2019)

main cola said:


> Cheap Thrills View attachment 4283270 View attachment 4283269


I had a Cheap Thrills a couple of grows ago that was a heavy Raspberry leaner. A real pleasure to watch her flower out. Yours look great! I did not have any issues on that run with CT, Ghost og, AST. The following round there were nanner issues. Has any one by chance herd any comments from Rusty on all these issues that have cropped up lately.He is probably pacing thinking how much he hates femished seeds.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 15, 2019)

Bad Dawg said:


> I can send you a few Bad Dawg freebies to play with. Or I do have Cookie wreck regulars. I grew Cookie Wreck for a long time and even made a few crosses with it. it was good smoke. LMK thanks BD


How about some space genetix fire glue glue cookies I'll try those just send them.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 15, 2019)

Update on the Cookie Wrecks 6 of germination 2 of 6 lived


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 15, 2019)

0 lvtk
2 Albert
2 cookie wreck
4 of 24 lived


----------



## coppershot (Feb 15, 2019)

Is that 4/24 germinated or more germed but died afterwards?


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 15, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Is that 4/24 germinated or more germed but died afterwards?


2 of 10 Albert Walker germination 2 lived
0 of 8 lvtk germination
6 of 6 Cookie Wrecks 2 lived


----------



## coppershot (Feb 15, 2019)

Dang. Not good germ rate.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 15, 2019)

Tylerw20 said:


> 2 of 10 Albert Walker germination 2 lived
> 0 of 8 lvtk germination
> 6 of 6 Cookie Wrecks 2 lived


If you could clue us in on your method, maybe we could help you out.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 15, 2019)

quiescent said:


> If you could clue us in on your method, maybe we could help you out.


Same as anyone else actually they recommend scuffing the seeds which we did still didn't help. Paper towel until tap root shows. Its always been good for us in the past.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 15, 2019)

In a warm place? 78* is a good starting point, any lower and you'll deal with some slower/non starters. On top of a modem, router, cable box, veg ballast etc are free options.

Either way I'd contact rusty, he'll help ya out.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 15, 2019)

quiescent said:


> In a warm place? 78* is a good starting point, any lower and you'll deal with some slower/non starters. On top of a modem, router, cable box, veg ballast etc are free options.
> 
> Either way I'd contact rusty, he'll help ya out.


These are free seeds from Rusty to replace the pure ghost that hermied.
I'm not trying to get anything for free just letting people know. They are in a warm location.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 15, 2019)

Picked these as I'm not interested in growing them and a couple people have posted having issues.

Figured what the hell. I'll contribute in real time so you can see there's no fuckery, whether the results are positive or not I'll post em. 

Willing to give these plants away to a friend or the trash can, received them as a freebie.

No soak in h2o2, hormones or vitamins, scuffing, seed crackers, classical music or any other extra measures taken. Moist paper towel in a plastic bag on a modem, straight out of my mini fridge.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 16, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Not saying he wont replace but replace with what ...more bad seeds .
> so far Im at 1 for 14 on seeds viable .
> I going to throw in some old beans from 2004 I have in fridge of this Chocolate Dong Dong.
> Let ya know what my % is after 15 years storage ,
> ...


Lol
I did the same exact thing couple weeks ago when Dr.Greenthumb GG#4 did not sprout, out of 11 seeds I had one sprout...So I went to my fridge and busted out seeds dated 2005, guess what they all sprouted in record time. So now I have a forest of home made south african durban poison I crossed to blueberry I made a lifetime ago....


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 16, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Lol
> I did the same exact thing couple weeks ago when Dr.Greenthumb GG#4 did not sprout, out of 11 seeds I had one sprout...So I went to my fridge and busted out seeds dated 2005, guess what they all sprouted in record time. So now I have a forest of home made south african durban poison I crossed to blueberry I made a lifetime ago....


Blueberry from Dutch Passion is still my wife's favorite strain we grew them back in 2001 to this day people ask for it.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 16, 2019)

This is for those lvtk I grew, they’ve had some time to mellow out and show their character

 

#1 creeper, spicy citrus earth hint of skunk 
#2 hammer and long lasting, citrus, spice, floral
#3 uplifting and energetic, floral
#4 potent, generic taste
#5 very potent (head fuzz), floral and berries, tiny hint of citrus
#6 very potent, citrus and wood

Every one is loud.

Out of all of them, probably #1 and #5 get to stay but I’m way under count and got no reason to ditch any mom plants so fortunately I get to keep everyone around for a while in case something changes.

I would keep #1 because it’s good, and yields. Filled up a 3/4 of a gallon jar by itself. Yield is great, high is good and keeps intensifying. 

#5 is so resinous, it is very difficult to grind by hand. Easily the most resin. The high is different, it’s fun. I think with some training I could get 2 1/2-3 gallon jars worth (plus trim) out of my 4x4. Plus I want to see how this one changes at different harvest times.


----------



## growslut (Feb 16, 2019)

dstroy said:


> This is for those lvtk I grew, they’ve had some time to mellow out and show their character
> 
> View attachment 4283570
> 
> ...


Great review. Its posts like this that inspire me to dig deeper into packs. Generally, I just pop a few seeds to sample how it will perform. I assumed that the plants would be generally the same, especially among female seeds. After reading your post and seeing the complete variety, I wonder how many times I might have missed out on some fire in a pack after growing 1 or 2 plants that were so-so.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 16, 2019)

growslut said:


> Great review. Its posts like this that inspire me to dig deeper into packs. Generally, I just pop a few seeds to sample how it will perform. I assumed that the plants would be generally the same, especially among female seeds. After reading your post and seeing the complete variety, I wonder how many times I might have missed out on some fire in a pack after growing 1 or 2 plants that were so-so.


Great variety. Nice to pick and choose. Quality wise I didn’t get anything average, all have a kick, just some clearly have a mule kick and are better because of it. Yield was all over the place though, #4 is the worst yield.

Edit: thank you


----------



## quiescent (Feb 16, 2019)

quiescent said:


> View attachment 4283450 View attachment 4283452 View attachment 4283453
> 
> Picked these as I'm not interested in growing them and a couple people have posted having issues.
> 
> ...


24 hours later, 2/5 up and at em. A 3rd has cracked, no tail. Wouldn't be surprised if the top left didn't pop but I'm pretty confident I'd get at least 4 up at this point.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> 24 hours later, 2/5 up and at em. A 3rd has cracked, no tail. Wouldn't be surprised if the top left didn't pop but I'm pretty confident I'd get at least 4 up at this point.
> 
> View attachment 4283918


No nuts or nanners so far


----------



## macsnax (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> 24 hours later, 2/5 up and at em. A 3rd has cracked, no tail. Wouldn't be surprised if the top left didn't pop but I'm pretty confident I'd get at least 4 up at this point.
> 
> View attachment 4283918


Classical music could be key,


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> 24 hours later, 2/5 up and at em. A 3rd has cracked, no tail. Wouldn't be surprised if the top left didn't pop but I'm pretty confident I'd get at least 4 up at this point.
> 
> View attachment 4283918


While this test holds true to lots of variety of seeds, it would have to be from the same batch to be more accurate. We would also have to know his other recent germination rates on other breeders recently.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

This is a super new release, July iirc. I imagine he's harvesting a couple thousand seeds per plant.

I see who's selling his gear, pretty sure it's just glg and himself on the recent line. I also see the progression of order numbers, having ordered from both sites recently. I'd be surprised if we're not all in possession of seeds off of a couple of plants harvested at the same time.

Anywho, checked the seeds just now after leaving them on my desk overnight, not on the modem. No new progress, I'll check em again tonight. 

I'm sure some late nanners would eventually come with at least one of these seeds.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> This is a super new release, July iirc. I imagine he's harvesting a couple thousand seeds per plant.
> 
> I see who's selling his gear, pretty sure it's just glg and himself on the recent line. I also see the progression of order numbers, having ordered from both sites recently. I'd be surprised if we're not all in possession of seeds off of a couple of plants harvested at the same time.
> 
> ...


Attitude seed bank also sells them but out of stock on most.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 17, 2019)

Yes on the pure ghost we had 4 different types out of 4. 1 grew tall spindly long colas just dripping with trichomes. Very few hairs solid nugs. 2 almost the same not as frosty. 3 tiny buds a lot of orange brown hairs finished in 60 days.4 has more bud sites not much trichome production yet fluffy buds starting to fill out and tighten up. 
1 smoke is very potent a little harsh.
2 same
3 not as strong but very smooth
4 coming soon


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 17, 2019)

Arcata Ghost
Ghost OG leaner

She is getting heavy. She twisted the main stalk around 90° and now the cola is laying over. Even the smaller side branching colas are heavy and leaving way out away from the main stalk. Shes gonna yield like crazy.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Feb 17, 2019)

Day 26
2 LVTK
2 triple nova
3 pure ghost
2 chem 91 from csi
 


Lvtk


Triple nova


Pure ghost




Ive been very impressed with the 2 triple novas. Very vigorous and starting to pour on frost. Super stoked and pleased with cannaventure so far no intersex issues. Most impressive to me so far of this grow: 1 of my LVTK and both triple nova. The pure ghost is behind in vigor and resin production, but there is still time.


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 17, 2019)

Tylerw20 said:


> Attitude seed bank also sells them but out of stock on most.


Yes and a massive price hike


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 17, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Day 26
> 2 LVTK
> 2 triple nova
> 3 pure ghost
> ...


All my triple novas are super frosty but 4 out of 5 hermed. 
Only got one blackberry pheno, which is what I really wanted. 
Yield isn't great and only one of them didn't stretch like crazy (not the blackberry unfortunately). 

I'll snap pics later.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Feb 17, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> All my triple novas are super frosty but 4 out of 5 hermed.
> Only got one blackberry pheno, which is what I really wanted.
> Yield isn't great and only one of them didn't stretch like crazy (not the blackberry unfortunately).
> 
> I'll snap pics later.


Well that sucks to hear bro. Both of mine stretched a tremendous amount. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on those. When did they herm? Nanners or full on sacks? Did it pollinate the rest of your grow?


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 17, 2019)

Lvtk


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 17, 2019)

Arcata Ghost
Trainwreck leaner

Shes really starting to fill in. Fast. Shes leaning over. I'm gonna have to tie her up. The main cola is super heavy. Causing the plant to lean over. And she looks like frost is starting to pick up.


----------



## growslut (Feb 17, 2019)

After another round of hermies (non-CV gear) I've got a new theory--think it might be the blurple LED's 'triggering' the intersex issues. 

Are the folks who have had hermy problems also using blurple lights during flower like my tent?


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 17, 2019)

growslut said:


> After another round of hermies (non-CV gear) I've got a new theory--think it might be the blurple LED's 'triggering' the intersex issues.
> 
> Are the folks who have had hermy problems also using blurple lights during flower like my tent?


That doesnt make sense. Blurple leds wouldnt cause a hermie.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Arcata Ghost
> Trainwreck leaner
> 
> Shes really starting to fill in. Fast. Shes leaning over. I'm gonna have to tie her up. The main cola is super heavy. Causing the plant to lean over. And she looks like frost is starting to pick up.
> ...


Right on time, huh?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 17, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Well that sucks to hear bro. Both of mine stretched a tremendous amount. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on those. When did they herm? Nanners or full on sacks? Did it pollinate the rest of your grow?


The triple novas hermed early and I missed it because there was some heavy shit going down at the time & I was too busy. 
Looks like most of the seeds are on lower nodes but I found 3 seeds in a top cola from the blackberry pheno that I accidentally broke off a few weeks ago. 

Two of them actually sprouted and are growing now!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 17, 2019)

growslut said:


> After another round of hermies (non-CV gear) I've got a new theory--think it might be the blurple LED's 'triggering' the intersex issues.
> 
> Are the folks who have had hermy problems also using blurple lights during flower like my tent?


Years ago i had a burple cause some herms. It developed a light tick as it was going bad. You would have to look at it for a few before you would see the tick(small flash).I can't think what else it would be wrong with the light.Some can certainly do harm by placing to close to the canopy.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 17, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Years ago i had a burple cause some herms. It developed a light tick as it was going bad. You would have to look at it for a few before you would see the tick(small flash).I can't think what else it would be wrong with the light.Some can certainly do harm by placing to close to the canopy.


I have literally flowered 100s of plants under blurples. And blurples with hps, and blurples with mid power whites. There is no way Kelvin temp or mono diodes that are colored cause a herm.

Edit: I mean there are tons of stuff that cause herm. Cct is not one of them.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 17, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I have literally flowered 100s of plants under blurples. And blurples with hps, and blurples with mid power whites. There is no way Kelvin temp or mono diodes that are colored cause a herm.
> 
> Edit: I mean there are tons of stuff that cause herm. Cct is not one of them.


It was one of those old 90w round led lights with the 3 w diodes. I had them in a cabinet with 3 plants. One light over each plant. The light on the far left developed a tick(momentary loss of power) and the nanners developed right under that light. All the plants were the same.


----------



## RichRoots (Feb 17, 2019)

Is the pure Ghost OG the real deal & worth popping a pack or two?


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

So I somehow dropped a seed on my unvacuumed office carpet. Spent a legit 20 minutes on my hands and knees running my hands through carpet with a flashlight and nothing. I'll try looking again tomorrow when I'm not loaded on edibles.

Either way, got a tap root coming out of a 3rd seed now, 3/5. The last one looks like it's starting to crack. If I don't find the missing seed tomorrow we'll call it ungerminated, on the record, for the pessimists.


----------



## growslut (Feb 17, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> It was one of those old 90w round led lights with the 3 w diodes. I had them in a cabinet with 3 plants. One light over each plant. The light on the far left developed a tick(momentary loss of power) and the nanners developed right under that light. All the plants were the same.


I don't see a visible tick in the light but its clear that the blurple side of the tent is always not as happy. The QB side is always green and full and happy looking. The blurple side creates purple stems and ridged edges on the plants and shows more deficiencies, especially calmag.

If the plants are stressed under blurple lighting it totally makes sense that it could cause hermies (and its currently my top theory)


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 17, 2019)

growslut said:


> I don't see a visible tick in the light but its clear that the blurple side of the tent is always not as happy. The QB side is always green and full and happy looking. The blurple side creates purple stems and ridged edges on the plants and shows more deficiencies, especially calmag.
> 
> If the plants are stressed under blurple lighting it totally makes sense that it could cause hermies (and its currently my top theory)


What make is the light? 3 or 5 w diodes?


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

The blurples could definitely lack the intensity on the middle and lower parts of plants with a canopy greater than 16-24 inches in depth.

If you're having issues up top then I guess that's not the issue but if you are, definitely something to think about.


----------



## growslut (Feb 17, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> What make is the light? 3 or 5 w diodes?


this is the light I use https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N7GBF2S/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza
(couldn't find the diode and can't remember?)

Maybe it is a penetration issue. Ball sacs usually show up down on the lowers.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> So I somehow dropped a seed on my unvacuumed office carpet. Spent a legit 20 minutes on my hands and knees running my hands through carpet with a flashlight and nothing. I'll try looking again tomorrow when I'm not loaded on edibles.


Heavily dampen, but do not soak the carpet and hang a CFL over the area. Give it 3 days.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 17, 2019)

Lvtk Arcata ghost day 28


----------



## YouGrowYourWay (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> So I somehow dropped a seed on my unvacuumed office carpet. Spent a legit 20 minutes on my hands and knees running my hands through carpet with a flashlight and nothing. I'll try looking again tomorrow when I'm not loaded on edibles.
> 
> Either way, got a tap root coming out of a 3rd seed now, 3/5. The last one looks like it's starting to crack. If I don't find the missing seed tomorrow we'll call it ungerminated, on the record, for the pessimists.


Sock or a stocking over a vacuum hose you'll find it!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 17, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> It was one of those old 90w round led lights with the 3 w diodes. I had them in a cabinet with 3 plants. One light over each plant. The light on the far left developed a tick(momentary loss of power) and the nanners developed right under that light. All the plants were the same.


Flickering has nothing to do with blurple though. Cct differences absolutely will not cause herm.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 17, 2019)

growslut said:


> I don't see a visible tick in the light but its clear that the blurple side of the tent is always not as happy. The QB side is always green and full and happy looking. The blurple side creates purple stems and ridged edges on the plants and shows more deficiencies, especially calmag.
> 
> If the plants are stressed under blurple lighting it totally makes sense that it could cause hermies (and its currently my top theory)


Then that means you're not dialed in for blurples. Each different cct changes your nutrient regimen. Blurples call for one thing. White leds another hps one Mh another. The Kelvin temperature difference will not cause hermies. That's like saying anyone who uses mars will get hermies. Come on now. Think what you're saying. You have any idea how many runs under blurples have been done just in the usa. Let alone across the world. Without herms. You've now had two different runs hermie. Its gotta be something else. A simple Google search will show you cct will not cause herms. Some Full spec blurples are close to the same Kelvin temp as the sun. That's like saying the sun caused hermies.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> The blurples could definitely lack the intensity on the middle and lower parts of plants with a canopy greater than 16-24 inches in depth.
> 
> If you're having issues up top then I guess that's not the issue but if you are, definitely something to think about.


But that has nothing to do with the Kelvin.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 17, 2019)

growslut said:


> this is the light I use https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N7GBF2S/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza
> (couldn't find the diode and can't remember?)
> 
> Maybe it is a penetration issue. Ball sacs usually show up down on the lowers.


If it's only lowers that def could b the issue.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> But that has nothing to do with the Kelvin.


I was saying it's a penetration issue. No idea what the Kelvin would have to do with it.


----------



## main cola (Feb 17, 2019)

quiescent said:


> So I somehow dropped a seed on my unvacuumed office carpet. Spent a legit 20 minutes on my hands and knees running my hands through carpet with a flashlight and nothing. I'll try looking again tomorrow when I'm not loaded on edibles.
> 
> Either way, got a tap root coming out of a 3rd seed now, 3/5. The last one looks like it's starting to crack. If I don't find the missing seed tomorrow we'll call it ungerminated, on the record, for the pessimists.


Get a vacuum with a hose on it then put some type of filter on the hose like pantyhose and you should be able to suck it up into the pantyhose. Something like this.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 17, 2019)

main cola said:


> Get a vacuum with a hose on it then put some type of filter on the hose like pantyhose and you should be able to suck it up into the pantyhose. Something like this.


I'll give it a go tomorrow. The old lady needs not know I've brought my shenanigans home.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 17, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> Heavily dampen, but do not soak the carpet and hang a CFL over the area. Give it 3 days.


I read this and I thought to myself.... why would wetting the carpet and giving it time help out in this situation...

Then re-read it and realized that it was a joke... lol  
Too many dabs..


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 18, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> View attachment 4284674 LvtkView attachment 4284673 Arcata ghost day 28


I look at some of the experienced growers here and yours is right up there with them.
I fell over in my tent the other day forgot to strap the prosthetic leg properly nit on the plus side I got to check the underside of my plant leaves while laying there


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 18, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> I look at some of the experienced growers here and yours is right up there with them.
> I fell over in my tent the other day forgot to strap the prosthetic leg properly nit on the plus side I got to check the underside of my plant leaves while laying there


Thanks VD I hope you and your tent are ok


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 18, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Thanks VD I hope you and your tent are ok


Had to lay there for an hour before my neighbor heard me yelling out I've now got blurple burn


----------



## hillbill (Feb 18, 2019)

growslut said:


> After another round of hermies (non-CV gear) I've got a new theory--think it might be the blurple LED's 'triggering' the intersex issues.
> 
> Are the folks who have had hermy problems also using blurple lights during flower like my tent?


Had Almost no hermies with blurple 6 or 8 years ago but ran all European and Canadian IBLs and simple hybreeds. Super poly multi hybreeds the last 3 years have proven much more likely to have intersex troubles and high male/ female ratio. Lots of very potent strains also but far more sex related troubles.

The new white COBs and Boards are a whole new level of spectrum and power but the blurple won’t make anything hermie except a grower from blurple poisoning.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 18, 2019)

There's definitely plants out there that get pissed at poor light penetration and throw male parts on the lowers as a result. Could happen with lower wattage HPS too but with a 1k if the plant is that finicky it should be tossed.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 18, 2019)

Visible deformity said:


> Had to lay there for an hour before my neighbor heard me yelling out I've now got blurple burn


You would not be yelling where I live.


----------



## growslut (Feb 18, 2019)

Yes, the sun can absolutely cause hermy's. Have you never grown anything outdoors with sunburn or that has seeded early from the environment? Or died from too much or too little light? 

Blurple's causing stress which leads to hermy's is still my main theory. Maybe its nutritional, but the qb's leave the plants 100% happy while the blurple's do not.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 18, 2019)

My herm and non-herm plants were grown in the same space all under QB's.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 18, 2019)

growslut said:


> Yes, the sun can absolutely cause hermy's. Have you never grown anything outdoors with sunburn or that has seeded early from the environment? Or died from too much or too little light?
> 
> Blurple's causing stress which leads to hermy's is still my main theory. Maybe its nutritional, but the qb's leave the plants 100% happy while the blurple's do not.


I grew with blurples in a pevious life and the plants were happy and potent and no herms. Why would blurple LEDs stress the plants? 
Not defending blurple LEDs but using them will not cause hermies.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 18, 2019)

growslut said:


> this is the light I use https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N7GBF2S/ref=ask_ql_qh_dp_hza
> (couldn't find the diode and can't remember?)
> 
> Maybe it is a penetration issue. Ball sacs usually show up down on the lowers.


That certainly is not a week light. 200 5w diodes. Had one very similar and still use it for my moms.I am leaning toward @ widows advice on nutrients. I think i would try and separate the 2 lights for starters. Maybe PM @ widow or someone else with a lot of knowledge on nutrient programs.Tell them what you are currently feeding and adjust from [email protected] i am just thinking out load here trying to help solve the problem.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 18, 2019)

Found it~ Still tore up though. A couple years ago a buddy made/procured thousands of gel caps with half a gram of rso in them. I ate 2 yesterday. Still have 50+ left, they're starting to leak so I'm trying to make use of them.

The first time I had one a couple years ago I was high for like 36 hours.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 18, 2019)

quiescent said:


> The first time I had one a couple years ago I was high for like 36 hours.


So ya ate two this time....
lol


----------



## quiescent (Feb 18, 2019)

coppershot said:


> So ya ate two this time....
> lol


I've had about 100 of these things over the years, my tolerance to them is a bit greater now. Still gonna be burnt up today lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I was saying it's a penetration issue. No idea what the Kelvin would have to do with it.


They said they think the blurple caused hermie. Which is the temp of the light kelvin. A light being blurple will not cause hermies. It doesnt matter if your grow all blues or all reds, pinks, or purple. The color or temp of the light wont cause herms.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

It has to be either not enough light on lowers causing hermies. Too much N in flower. Light leaks, over watering, space not dialed in. Timer glitches Sensitive strains and not knowing how to run them. Using a blurple light will not cause hermies. PERIOD. Honestly that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. They said the plants under QBs are happy and under blurples side they're not. That's bc they are using the same nutrients for both lights. And that's not how it works. Just bc the way your running nutrients under mid power white leds doesnt mean the same exact plant clone per say will like the same exact nutrients under a different color or Kelvin of light. They uptake different amounts of water and nutrients.

Edit: clone A under hps may not need any additional mag. Put that same plant clone b under mid power white leds, the same mix of nutrients wont work. Bc the different lights cause different leaf surface temps causing chlorophyll production at different rates. And different cell division rates. Which in turn needs a completely different amount of nutrients. And added calmag.

Edit edit: lol which in turn continuing to run a plant with mag deficiencies can cause excess stress. Causing a herm.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

If blurples caused hermies, there wouldn't be 5 million different brands of blurple grow lights. And that's the facts. Period.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 18, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> It has to be either not enough light on lowers causing hermies. Too much N in flower. Light leaks, over watering, space not dialed in. Timer glitches Sensitive strains and not knowing how to run them. Using a blurple light will not cause hermies. PERIOD. Honestly that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. They said the plants under QBs are happy and under blurples side they're not. That's bc they are using the same nutrients for both lights. And that's not how it works. Just bc the way your running nutrients under mid power white leds doesnt mean the same exact plant clone per say will like the same exact nutrients under a different color or Kelvin of light. They uptake different amounts of water and nutrients.
> 
> Edit: clone A under hps may not need any additional mag. Put that same plant clone b under mid power white leds, the same mix of nutrients wont work. Bc the different lights cause different leaf surface temps causing chlorophyll production at different rates. And different cell division rates. Which in turn needs a completely different amount of nutrients. And added calmag.
> 
> Edit edit: lol which in turn continuing to run a plant with mag deficiencies can cause excess stress. Causing a herm.


I think you could be on to something with the Continuous mag deficiencies. That would make more sense than anything else. I believe he has been working with the rest of the [email protected] have you noticed anything that might be a mag def on the plants that hermed. To make matters worse you are working with the CV gear that might herm even if you have everything right.


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 18, 2019)

Anyone have issues with the strain Pure Animals? Seeds themselves weren’t very viable and only had one sprout from 3 or 4 beans. Just curious what I might expect out of her and if I should just run the remaining 8 I have.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 18, 2019)

ChronicWonders. said:


> Anyone have issues with the strain Pure Animals? Seeds themselves weren’t very viable and only had one sprout from 3 or 4 beans. Just curious what I might expect out of her and if I should just run the remaining 8 I have.


I havent hard any germination issues with Cannaventure, mind you I normally get close to 100% with the old paper towel method, even with old beans. 

My issues with animals cookies was herms. One threw a load of nuts and the other threw a couple. Probaply coukd jave salvaged the second one but didnt want to risk it... gonna try them again next run maybe.


----------



## SmokeyBear11 (Feb 18, 2019)

Every time I have ever had a hermie problem arise it’s from light leaks, as little as they may be. Also overall too much stress on the plant... dense soil, rotten roots, etc. then again there are seeds which will throw balls in any given environment


----------



## growslut (Feb 18, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> It has to be either not enough light on lowers causing hermies. Too much N in flower. Light leaks, over watering, space not dialed in. Timer glitches Sensitive strains and not knowing how to run them. Using a blurple light will not cause hermies. PERIOD. Honestly that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. They said the plants under QBs are happy and under blurples side they're not. That's bc they are using the same nutrients for both lights. And that's not how it works. Just bc the way your running nutrients under mid power white leds doesnt mean the same exact plant clone per say will like the same exact nutrients under a different color or Kelvin of light. They uptake different amounts of water and nutrients.
> 
> Edit: clone A under hps may not need any additional mag. Put that same plant clone b under mid power white leds, the same mix of nutrients wont work. Bc the different lights cause different leaf surface temps causing chlorophyll production at different rates. And different cell division rates. Which in turn needs a completely different amount of nutrients. And added calmag.
> 
> Edit edit: lol which in turn continuing to run a plant with mag deficiencies can cause excess stress. Causing a herm.


like most of your posts, this is always my face  You like to talk like you have all the answers but you still haven't figured out how to prevent damping off 

Yes, plants herm under blurples, sunlight and other sources of light. And those lights still get sold. 

Sure, I could up the calmag and if thats all it takes that would be awesome. But just to make the point clear, if the same plants show no deficiencies under qb's but do show deficiencies under blurple's, then the deficiency would be a symptom of that plant being stressed, correct? And if that stress is contributing or causing the plant to hermy, then its pretty clear that the lights ARE causing the plant stress, which could be causing hermy's.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

growslut said:


> Yes, plants herm under blurples, sunlight and other sources of light. And those lights still get sold.


You're ignorant. No wonder your shit herms. It herms under that shit when you dont know how to grow. Lmfao. It's pretty clear you dont know how to grow under different lights and know how to read plants that's what's pretty clear.

Edit: I had you on ignore once bc of your ignorance. Time to put you back.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

You're the laughing stock of ththe led section. I had to post your stupid ass comments. Blurple causing herms. 

Hope this dont herm. Bc it's under blurple. Lmfao


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I think you could be on to something with the Continuous mag deficiencies. That would make more sense than anything else. I believe he has been working with the rest of the [email protected] have you noticed anything that might be a mag def on the plants that hermed. To make matters worse you are working with the CV gear that might herm even if you have everything right.


Nope hes determined the blurple light temp caused it. Nvr mind hes shit isnt dialed in. Two runs back to back hermed. More like temperature fluctuations, over watering, too much N, not knowing how to grow under different lighting, and jus plain ol ignorance. Instead of listening to advice. He wants to be retarded. So he can keep being retarded. And his shit will keep herming. I have over 20 years of growing experience. And I know about 1/8th of the information available about growing. Or even less. But the biggest thing I learned. Is when someone offers you advice. Dont be an asshole. Maybe someone else knows a little more than you. But what do i know. My shit isnt herming, let alone back to back. Jus throw him and his shitty herming grows back on ignore.


----------



## growslut (Feb 18, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> You're ignorant. No wonder your shit herms. It herms under that shit when you dont know how to grow. Lmfao. It's pretty clear you dont know how to grow under different lights and know how to read plants that's what's pretty clear.
> 
> Edit: I had you on ignore once bc of your ignorance. Time to put you back.


Please do. We all know your ignore button works so well

Seriously, you are such a shit human being, WW. I asked a question from the forums, and you chose to answer it--even though it really didn't effect you. And once you answered, you continue to beat a dead horse.

--When I want to find out how to kill seedlings from multiple breeders or how to blackmail breeders for seeds I will be sure to ask you first.

No one cares what you think. And its funny to see you get so butt hurt. Go give yourself the 'shocker' you always post about how you enjoy so much.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 18, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Nope hes determined the blurple light temp caused it.


Sorry i stepped out of this conversation when the first shot was fired( Honestly that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard)


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

All I'm gonna say...


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

growslut said:


> Please do. We all know your ignore button works so well
> 
> Seriously, you are such a shit human being, WW. I asked a question from the forums, and you chose to answer it--even though it really didn't effect you. And once you answered, you continue to beat a dead horse.
> 
> ...


Well I'd rather give it to myself than that thing you post you call a wife.


----------



## growslut (Feb 18, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Well I'd rather give it to myself than that thing you post you call a wife.


It must be hard to type with one hand while your pinky from the other is always up your butt

Lol, I wondered why WW came so hard at a simple blurple question, and maybe its b/c the place where the conversation was first started began in one the threads where WW tried to scam the breeder for free seeds. And then WW got shamed and called out https://www.rollitup.org/t/honest-genetics.979262/page-2

Too bad the mods removed that posted private message detailing what a scam artist you are. It summed things up so well. But all of us who read it still remember. And agree.

And . . . the negativity, WW. I've said it to you before hoping it would help. It didn't. Karma. Its a thing. And shitty people have shitty things happen to them. So I guess we will just wait to hear about the new round of huge life problems that you keep having.

Meanwhile, I will keep trying to figure out the herm issues


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 18, 2019)

I was wrong earlier when I said 4 out of 5 triple novas hermed -- last night I found seeds on the short one too. 
Well, at least they're consistent. 

Who needs to reverse females when some plants do it on their own? 
I figure my seeds aren't any more likely to herm than Rusty's, so this batch is worth $180 retail...


----------



## Visible deformity (Feb 18, 2019)

hillbill said:


> You would not be yelling where I live.


It's a piss take in other words it didnt happen
If I couldnt yell our for help where you live if something happened then I wouldn't be living there in the first place


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I was wrong earlier when I said 4 out of 5 triple novas hermed -- last night I found seeds on the short one too.
> Well, at least they're consistent.
> 
> Who needs to reverse females when some plants do it on their own?
> ...


Hows the smoke though?


----------



## ChronicWonders. (Feb 18, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I havent hard any germination issues with Cannaventure, mind you I normally get close to 100% with the old paper towel method, even with old beans.
> 
> My issues with animals cookies was herms. One threw a load of nuts and the other threw a couple. Probaply coukd jave salvaged the second one but didnt want to risk it... gonna try them again next run maybe.


Yeah, I normally get close to 100% with paper towels as well and with these 3 of them had bad taps.

Thanks for the tips on hermies. Might just run em all and say f it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 18, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Hows the smoke though?


It was quick dried so a little harsh, but the buzz was instant like a mule kick to the forehead. Very sedating at first, then more creative.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

Had to tie it up. She was upside this afternoon. Good problem to have. 

Arcata Ghost 
Ghost OG leaner.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 18, 2019)

Arcata Ghost 
Trainwreck leaner

Lowers are placed with ice. She smells super sweet. With just a touch of funk. Unlike the ghost leaner. That smells like rotten garbage hardcore. 
The heater must've been bouncing off the side of the tent and then going through two of her side branches during the night cycle. The fan running in the heater must've spun it around. Fixed that nonsense.


----------



## Indoorpro (Feb 19, 2019)

Lvtk day 44 from 12/12


----------



## quiescent (Feb 19, 2019)

And we're at 4/5. Will keep checking on the last one for a few more days.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 19, 2019)

quiescent said:


> And we're at 4/5. Will keep checking on the last one for a few more days.
> 
> View attachment 4285489


Whatcha poppin Q?


----------



## quiescent (Feb 19, 2019)

Albert super tramp, merely to be contrarian to the few people complaining about 20% or worse germ rates from the cross. 

I've said it before that until someone else's experiences are your own they're invalid. I'm trying to help those that have no experience with CVS gear get a better idea of what happens when someone other than those guys touch CVS gear.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 19, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Albert super tramp, merely to be contrarian to the few people complaining about 20% or worse germ rates from the cross.
> 
> I've said it before that until someone else's experiences are your own they're invalid. I'm trying to help those that have no experience with CVS gear get a better idea of what happens when someone other than those guys touch CVS gear.


Man.. Thats why I appreciate you boss.. for real you a good one in my book. Anything I can ever do to help your mission bro lmk. 

I've had nothing but good history with CVS.. Im just finishing up my last jar from a cookie wreck run about a year ago so when he did his deal I was glad to support what Rusty was doing. AST was one of them I was most looking forward to so after hearing about the germ/herm issues I was getting close to doing just what you're doing now..

Keep bein a great member of riu famo


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 19, 2019)

Ok let's try this again.. 2 cookie wrecks, 2 different phenos. Both topped once the one on the right looks mutant. Going into flower tonight.


----------



## RichRoots (Feb 19, 2019)

So is the pure Ghost OG the real deal & worth popping a pack?


----------



## Lurrabq (Feb 19, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> So is the pure Ghost OG the real deal & worth popping a pack?


I like the Ghost. I throw one into every grow lately.

Very solid nugs, golfball shaped. Excellent smoke. Medium OG type yield and plant structure.

They'd break a branch if not staked.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 19, 2019)

Lurrabq said:


> I like the Ghost. I throw one into every grow lately.
> 
> Very solid nugs, golfball shaped. Excellent smoke. Medium OG type yield and plant structure.
> 
> They'd break a branch if not staked.


Sounds good to know I got 2 pure ghost babies right now.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 19, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Man.. Thats why I appreciate you boss.. for real you a good one in my book. Anything I can ever do to help your mission bro lmk.
> 
> I've had nothing but good history with CVS.. Im just finishing up my last jar from a cookie wreck run about a year ago so when he did his deal I was glad to support what Rusty was doing. AST was one of them I was most looking forward to so after hearing about the germ/herm issues I was getting close to doing just what you're doing now..
> 
> Keep bein a great member of riu famo


Thanks man. I know the trials and tribulations of doing what you love for a living. Having that complicated by people with the ability to post whatever they choose on the internet. Could be true, partially true or completely false. I personally see the spectrum of them, weekly.

People that don't know the difference between medium and well done red meat are posting a review on a steak experience on yelp right now, guaranteed.

People that don't know the difference between an artist and an entertainer are on iTunes giving shit reviews to true artists and hyping post Malone or who the fuck ever 17 year olds think they connect with.

The internet would be awesome if you could filter out things to the median, alas.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 19, 2019)

quiescent said:


> The internet would be awesome if you could filter out things to the median, alas.


you gots to ac cen tu ate the positive, e lim in ate the negative [ and watch out for mr in between ].


----------



## quiescent (Feb 19, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> you gots to ac cen tu ate the positive, e lim in ate the negative [ and watch out for mr in between ].


I guess that's a better approach tbh. 

My median comment was more for the fanboys who are there for confirmation bias more than anything as far as positive things go. I totally get the inbetweeners in this situation, with the herms and all..... Can't ignore em, happened to me too just not as early or frequently as some others. Could be luck of the draw, dunno. I do plan on growing the ~15 packs I've got in the next couple of years, so we'll see.


----------



## Observe & Report (Feb 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> People that don't know the difference between medium and well done red meat are posting a review on a steak experience on yelp right now, guaranteed.


Like all the people in the Bodhi thread that go apeshit for Mothers Milk. Smells like Candy Hearts they say. Except candy hearts are the worst candy available. Hard, chalky, no taste. The only reason they don't have the rep that candy corn has is because they don't hand that shit out on Halloween.


----------



## Sleazyb (Feb 20, 2019)

2 Arcata skunks and 1 Lemon Crash. They got awhile to go still but they smell great already


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2019)

I have 3 to 6 strains together in perpetual flower. When one breeder's plants go bananas and the others are normal, I tend to think the genetics are the culprit. No light leaks as tents are in a dim room during lights off. Thank you.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 20, 2019)

That's some poor logic on the light leaks. If your room is totally blacked out AND your tent has no pinholes (doubtful... I grew in, at the time, top of the line tents before I set up in the warehouse) then you could say that. I don't even think its light leaks or whatever tbh but if you're defensive enough to post unprovoked about how your shit doesn't stink I'll let you know it might.

The genetics are definitely prone to nanas, no denying that. Having done the requisite amount of research, everyone growing the trainwreck and chem91 crosses knew that, right?

You're welcome.


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2019)

All males on feminized Pure LA Affie. No nanners. Light leak?


----------



## quiescent (Feb 20, 2019)

You're the only one out of 3-5 people that have posted from those seeds with that complaint, afaik you're also the only one having an issue with true males out of any strain. The others posted pictures of finished flowers with no such issues. Not saying it didn't happen just it's hard to draw conclusions from such a small sample size. 

Maybe you got your GPS gear mixed up with CVS considering they were all males lol.​


----------



## hillbill (Feb 20, 2019)

Best check that number. However it just happened. Would like to say otherwise but simply can't. Even late nanners don't bother me much. When growing super poly multi hybreeds, I expect a few intersex issues or even high male/female ratio but certainly not with fems. Research is why I ordered CV at about the same time herm postings began to show up.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I guess that's a better approach tbh.
> 
> My median comment was more for the fanboys who are there for confirmation bias more than anything as far as positive things go. I totally get the inbetweeners in this situation, with the herms and all..... Can't ignore em, happened to me too just not as early or frequently as some others. Could be luck of the draw, dunno. I do plan on growing the ~15 packs I've got in the next couple of years, so we'll see.


We just need better information. 
Some strains definitely herm more easily than others -- and some never seem to do it no matter what. (I'm talking early hermies, not late bananas.) 
A lot of people find & remove all the early male flowers then give glowing reviews. Fuck that. 
Maybe they would sing a different tune if they missed a few and ended up with seeded bud and shit yields. 
All of my triple novas hermed but the quick-dried sample buds have been fire to the max. Frosty, great taste & smell, plus very intense buzz. 
Yield would have been thin even without seeds; now it's pitiful. 

Is this my fault? 
Maybe. 
I'm responsible for my grow environment and something obviously stressed them out. 
I was also also too busy to search for male flowers and remove them, but it's not like my pack of seeds came with a brochure that clued me in on the strong hermie triat. 

Is it Rusty's fault? 
Maybe. 
He did sell me seeds that are obviously more hermie-prone than others. 

I suppose it really doesn't matter. 

It is what it is -- and it's been a learning experience.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 20, 2019)

I'll send a pack of la affie (8 seeds) and a few packs of sick freebies to a member willing to pop at least 4 of the affie seeds and document their progress, within a week or 2. I'll choose who receives the seeds based on merit. Flood my inbox boys.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I'll send a pack of la affie (8 seeds) and a few packs of sick freebies to a member willing to pop at least 4 of the affie seeds and document their progress, within a week or 2. I'll choose who receives the seeds based on merit. Flood my inbox boys.


like how you roll, puttin your money where your mouth is, kudos!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I'll send a pack of la affie (8 seeds) and a few packs of sick freebies to a member willing to pop at least 4 of the affie seeds and document their progress, within a week or 2. I'll choose who receives the seeds based on merit. Flood my inbox boys.


I’m starting a new crop in a week or so and will run those beans. 
My luck hasn’t been good lately, so you’ve been warned.


----------



## main cola (Feb 20, 2019)

Couple pics of the Cheap Thrills no herms


----------



## tman42 (Feb 20, 2019)

Pure Ghost OG #1 day 35 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Feb 20, 2019)

Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 35 of 12/12


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 20, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> Lvtk
> View attachment 4284532


Nice I wish mine had of popped 
I will have something to show soon 

Pure Affie 2 of 1 pack opened  
cheap thrills FEM Freebie 1 of 2 beans opened 
3-4 CW reg of bought pack are up 
2 of the 2 put in of the Freebie Fem CW 

None of the LVTK or Freebie EC x CW


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 20, 2019)

Arcata ghost day 31   Lvtk


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 21, 2019)

What led would you get around 600-800 dollars?


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Feb 21, 2019)

Garlic Breath


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2019)

Tylerw20 said:


> What led would you get around 600-800 dollars?


If youre looking for an already made light I would look at timber lights. They got some good deals.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 21, 2019)

I thought about Atrium lighting qb 288


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> If youre looking for an already made light I would look at timber lights. They got some good deals.


My next light purchase will be some timbers. Waiting on the good ol income tax check lol


----------



## socaljoe (Feb 21, 2019)

Tylerw20 said:


> I thought about Atrium lighting qb 288


Those Atreum QB are pretty good. I have 4 of them myself. If you're a diy type, like me, then you can definitely save a bit of coin and build a light customized for what you need.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 21, 2019)

Chinese company calls Bava


----------



## tman42 (Feb 21, 2019)

Pure Ghost OG #4 day 36 of 12/12


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2019)

The hurkle has some claw action going and I couldn't figure out why at first, then today it clicked. It is in too small of a container so it dries out too fast and when it dries out the salt builds up way too fast.

I typically always water till run off and I'm currently running between 400-500 ppm in flower so I didn't think it would be an issue but it is. So I just have to water this girl once the light go out as well. Still no more nanners and a few purple hues.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The hurkle has some claw action going and I couldn't figure out why at first, then today it clicked. It is in too small of a container so it dries out too fast and when it dries out the salt builds up way too fast.
> 
> I typically always water till run off and I'm currently running between 400-500 ppm in flower so I didn't think it would be an issue but it is. So I just have to water this girl once the light go out as well. Still no more nanners and a few purple hues. View attachment 4287173View attachment 4287175 View attachment 4287176


told ya so, lol, j/k. Had great luck with the Hurkel, the Lemon Crash OG and the LA Affie. Also the ECCW fems. Was gonna sell the arcata ghost, but think I'll hang onto it and see how it goes with no herms or nanners. I had couple diff phenos on that hurkel, one straight purp from the bud out to the leaves and a couple light blue to lavender shade, buds only, not leaves, those phenos were a bit stronger. But I did like the purple one. The lemon Crash OG also has some tasty lite buttery lemon og cookie cream on her after a week cure. No herms or nanners


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 21, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> told ya so, lol, j/k. Had great luck with the Hurkel, the Lemon Crash OG and the LA Affie. Also the ECCW fems. Was gonna sell the arcata ghost, but think I'll hang onto it and see how it goes with no herms or nanners. I had couple diff phenos on that hurkel, one straight purp from the bud out to the leaves and a couple light blue to lavender shade, buds only, not leaves, those phenos were a bit stronger. But I did like the purple one. The lemon Crash OG also has some tasty lite buttery lemon og cookie cream on her after a week cure. No herms or nanners


My 1 lemon crash was definitely frosting up nicely so I'm definitely gonna try some more of those as well. 

I just report my experiences, good or bad no ill intent ever.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 21, 2019)

Triple Nova on the right....ready for transplant.
Would've started a couple more of them but I'm crowded already. Too many strains and not enough space, ya know how it is.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 21, 2019)

Chopped a couple of my chem 91 s1's this evening a couple days short of week 12. Still a lot of white hairs on them but the trics showed mostly cloudy with few clear/amber. Grew them untopped in small 1 gal pots and the main colas got pretty big and solid. Left cola smells kinda like a hot dumpster in the summer. Right cola is straight up burnt rubber and piney fuel. Good stuff.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Feb 21, 2019)

yellowrx03 said:


> My next light purchase will be some timbers. Waiting on the good ol income tax check lol


Which one are you looking at?


----------



## Sleazyb (Feb 22, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Chopped a couple of my chem 91 s1's this evening a couple days short of week 12. Still a lot of white hairs on them but the trics showed mostly cloudy with few clear/amber. Grew them untopped in small 1 gal pots and the main colas got pretty big and solid. Left cola smells kinda like a hot dumpster in the summer. Right cola is straight up burnt rubber and piney fuel. Good stuff.View attachment 4287236 View attachment 4287237


Beautiful nugs man. I'm sick I didn't get to grab those before they sold out.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 22, 2019)

Csi Humboldt has some chem91 s1s.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 22, 2019)

Half way through week 5 and I really like where these two are going, the lvtk is just crazy lemon, and arcata ghost smells awesome like a real old school sort of weed... but I have cuts and will run again. No issues soo far cept if I didn’t crop that ghost I reckon it would be hitting the ceiling. Top two pics lvtk.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 22, 2019)

Tylerw20 said:


> Which one are you looking at?


Model 3vl my closest is 2 x 4 so that's perfect


----------



## dstroy (Feb 22, 2019)

Some LVTK, this is #5.

I’ve tried it a few times and I like it a lot. I think the best way to describe it would be a comfortable sweater wrapped around your head, and a general sense of well being. Really like it.


----------



## Opie1971 (Feb 22, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Chopped a couple of my chem 91 s1's this evening a couple days short of week 12. Still a lot of white hairs on them but the trics showed mostly cloudy with few clear/amber. Grew them untopped in small 1 gal pots and the main colas got pretty big and solid. Left cola smells kinda like a hot dumpster in the summer. Right cola is straight up burnt rubber and piney fuel. Good stuff.View attachment 4287236 View attachment 4287237


Anybody got any of these beans?
I never was able to catch these in stock, and not sure about trying any from a different breeder.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Feb 22, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Some LVTK, this is #5.
> 
> I’ve tried it a few times and I like it a lot. I think the best way to describe it would be a comfortable sweater wrapped around your head, and a general sense of well being. Really like it.
> 
> View attachment 4287673


Those sure look nice @dstroy. Job well done on that last grow. Are you starting another round of the LVTK?


----------



## dstroy (Feb 22, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Those sure look nice @dstroy. Job well done on that last grow. Are you starting another round of the LVTK?


Thank you

Yes, for sure, next round after I clear out these "grape ape" if I don't get some cuts I've been waiting for. I want to grow that LVTK #5 again.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Anybody got any of these beans?
> I never was able to catch these in stock, and not sure about trying any from a different breeder.


They will have more of the Pure Chem 91 fems coming out with their spring drop is what Rusty told me so you still have a chance.


----------



## main cola (Feb 22, 2019)

Cheap Thrills. Not to much frost but at least she hasn’t hermed on me


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Some LVTK, this is #5.
> 
> I’ve tried it a few times and I like it a lot. I think the best way to describe it would be a comfortable sweater wrapped around your head, and a general sense of well being. Really like it.
> 
> View attachment 4287673


The buds I was smoking before I harvested my lvtk for the first time were not the strongest so when I smoked the lvtk for the first time it was a true bell ringer. I got super baked and it's a good stone. No paranoia and a good body and mind buzz.


----------



## tommarijuana (Feb 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The buds I was smoking before I harvested my lvtk for the first time were not the strongest so when I smoked the lvtk for the first time it was a true bell ringer. I got super baked and it's a good stone. No paranoia and a good body and mind buzz.


I was very impressed with my pheno of lvtk,it ran my bell as well Lol But i somehow never got a cut,and reveg isn't an option.Nothing special for taste,sweet is how i can best describe it.I have more beans tho.. but just because of this herm talk.Going to get a full pk of Albert wet next


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2019)

tommarijuana said:


> I was very impressed with my pheno of lvtk,it ran my bell as well Lol But i somehow never got a cut,and reveg isn't an option.Nothing special for taste,sweet is how i can best describe it.I have more beans tho.. but just because of this herm talk.Going to get a full pk of Albert wet next


I wouldn't worry too much about the herm reports. I had a few go south but that is just the breaks, sometimes you win sometimes you lose. It's just a numbers game. Run enough beans from various breeders and eventually you'll have a shitty run but just like that you can also go years with no issues.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2019)

lvtk on the left, east cake on the right, you can't tell the difference between leaf and bud on the lvtk lol


----------



## dstroy (Feb 22, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The buds I was smoking before I harvested my lvtk for the first time were not the strongest so when I smoked the lvtk for the first time it was a true bell ringer. I got super baked and it's a good stone. No paranoia and a good body and mind buzz.


We were getting ours from the dispensary before I started growing, I think the only thing I’ve smoked that was stronger is “purple chem”.

I really like LVTK, I’m glad I got what I got.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Anybody got any of these beans?
> I never was able to catch these in stock, and not sure about trying any from a different breeder.


Csi Humboldt is as legit as it gets man. I'm not saying that I prefer one over the other because I have an equal amount of respect for both; in the form of seeds in my hands and experience with their gear.


----------



## THT (Feb 22, 2019)

Giving LVTK a try since I've heard mostly good things. Only a few days old now so ill check back in a few months.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2019)

She can be 


THT said:


> Giving LVTK a try since I've heard mostly good things. Only a few days old now so ill check back in a few months.


lanky and stretch like a mofo so I would recommend topping them and training them before you flower to help control all that.

Mine pheno doesn't stretch too bad but quite a few cats have had them stretch like a mofo. 

Worth it in my opinion, the smoke is quality.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 22, 2019)

I mean come on who wouldn't like this


----------



## coppershot (Feb 23, 2019)

My experience was very similar to @thenotsoesoteric

I would recommend the LVTK, the smoke is good and the growth was good. I actually kept a cutting of the one plant that I like the best, and i am running it again.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 23, 2019)

Arcata Ghost 
Ghost OG leaner
Absolutely reeks of rotten garbage. It's pretty repulsive now. It honestly gagged the ol lady.
 

Arcata Ghost
Trainwreck leaner

Smells of sweet fruit and a little creamy vanilla maybe. It smells so good I've already thrown another clone of it into flower. Unfortunately I took clones from this twice, instead some from both. So If the Ghost leaner smokes good and worthý of second run, I'll have to reveg her.
 

Arcata Ghost TW pheno on the right


----------



## dstroy (Feb 23, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Arcata Ghost
> Ghost OG leaner
> Absolutely reeks of rotten garbage. It's pretty repulsive now. It honestly gagged the ol lady.
> View attachment 4288387
> ...


I’m interested in what the og smells like when it’s dry. That’s nuts.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 23, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I’m interested in what the og smells like when it’s dry. That’s nuts.


Yeah I'm not sure where the nose from her is coming from. It legit stinks.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Feb 23, 2019)

Cheap thrills. I decided to grow one out just to see what pheno I ended up with. She came out with hints of purple here and there. Smells like str8 up pinesol cleaner. I'll take a few more pics when shes dry


----------



## traviablo (Feb 24, 2019)

Have 3 lvtk 2affie 2cheap thrills in week 6 , had 2 skunk 91 herm in week 4


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 25, 2019)

day 36 
Lvtk 

Arcata ghost


----------



## quiescent (Feb 25, 2019)

Apparently too much light can stress out chem91. I don't have any idea where I gleaned that from yesterday. Was in and out of conciousness all day.... edibles lol.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 25, 2019)

I read it too on skunkva's post I think it was on IG.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 25, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Apparently too much light can stress out chem91. I don't have any idea where I gleaned that from yesterday. Was in and out of conciousness all day.... edibles lol.


Too much how? Like don't push it?


----------



## quiescent (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm assuming like not directly under the lamp, more edge plants.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 25, 2019)

like if you are like me and like to keep the light within 2 foot of the plants at most, sometimes any little stressor like that, might make em hermie. But again, I been gettin non hermie plants out of seeds others are getting herms with, so what do I know.But yea, what he said, lol


dstroy said:


> Too much how? Like don't push it?


----------



## dstroy (Feb 25, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I'm assuming like not directly under the lamp, more edge plants.





Bodyne said:


> like if you are like me and like to keep the light within 2 foot of the plants at most, sometimes any little stressor like that, might make em hermie. But again, I been gettin non hermie plants out of seeds others are getting herms with, so what do I know.But yea, what he said, lol


Cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2019)

The hermie thing is complicated. 
Cumulative stress is what actually triggers the plant to herm, but it's easy to assume that the most recent stressor is the root cause. 
Also, the amount of stress a plant will endure before herming is genetic and some plants are just more sensitive than others. 

IMHO


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2019)

I never post pics of anything but I never get herms and all my shit is flawless. 

I also have ocean front property in Arizona...


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 25, 2019)

sub's pool?


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I never post pics of anything but I never get herms and all my shit is flawless.
> 
> I also have ocean front property in Arizona...


Remember when I came and stayed on your couch


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 25, 2019)

On the rooster 
2 x Pure Affie
1 Cheap Thrills
CW x 3 REG
CW x 2 Fem
PIcs when they are not infants ,


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 25, 2019)

La affie x4 must've deleted my soak pics,but these were soaked Saturday night,put in the germ chamber Sunday after sinking.
This is from today. They'll go into peat pellets shortly.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 25, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> La affie x4 must've deleted my soak pics,but these were soaked Saturday night,put in the germ chamber Sunday after sinking.
> This is from today. They'll go into peat pellets shortly.View attachment 4289509


nice


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Remember when I came and stayed on your couch


My girl is still bitching.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My girl is still bitching.


.. the whole "bedbug" thing?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> .. the whole "bedbug" thing?


Yeah, we usually give them to all of our guests. 

And we leave shits in the toilet so the next person has to see and smell it before they have to flush it. 

So nasty, lol.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah, we usually give them to all of our guests.
> 
> And we leave shits in the toilet so the next person has to see and smell it before they have to flush it.
> 
> So nasty, lol.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 25, 2019)

Ghost og set on friday .
Same as that cobra cake n chem above


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 25, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


>


That movie used to fuck me up as a kid. I seen some paranormal shit at 4 years old and no adults believed me when I told them so I thought all adults were retarded. So when adults told me movies and paranormal shit wasn't real I didn't believe them for shit and I certainly didn't trust them, lol. 

So Freddie movies, Night of the return of the living dead (NOTROTLD) and the fucking Fly had me suffering night terrors like a mofo. My cousins and my brother literally held my eyes open and forced me to watch some of NOTROTLD and that traumatized my young self, but they had a good laugh. Asshole siblings, lol.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2019)

As some of you already know, all my triple novas hermed and I'm not thrilled. 
But I've gotta admit this is some great smoke -- even quick dried. 

Here is a tiny lower nug from the blackberry pheno:


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2019)

This gorilla wreck looks ready to flip! (4 mains)
 Hopefully she won't herm when I look at her wrong and hurt her feelings. 

(But I"m not bitter.)


----------



## hillbill (Feb 25, 2019)

The small all girl Cookie Wreck is very damn potent and can hit hard enough to white you out with a face numbing rush and then becomes quite hypnotic. Only CV so far to see full flower.


----------



## coppershot (Feb 25, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> View attachment 4289572
> Ghost og set on friday


Bro your Ghost is already throwing hairs!


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah, we usually give them to all of our guests.
> 
> And we leave shits in the toilet so the next person has to see and smell it before they have to flush it.
> 
> So nasty, lol.


It was refreshing to see ...it was just like home


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 25, 2019)

coppershot said:


> Bro your Ghost is already throwing hairs!


I think she straight out 70 porn movie


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Feb 25, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> As some of you already know, all my triple novas hermed and I'm not thrilled.
> But I've gotta admit this is some great smoke -- even quick dried.
> 
> Here is a tiny lower nug from the blackberry pheno:
> View attachment 4289618


How many seeds do you think you will end up with?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 25, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> How many seeds do you think you will end up with?


Probably close to 1,000 seeds. 

When I shuck a lower nug, the "bud wrapper" represents about 10% of the original mass, if that...


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 25, 2019)

Found a little herm action in this arcata ghost this morning while watering, hoping no more pop up probably will 
Lvtk is sweet tho


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 26, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Found a little herm action in this arcata ghost this morning while watering, hoping no more pop up probably will View attachment 4289756
> Lvtk is sweet tho


dam that sucks mine didn't pop


----------



## Sleazyb (Feb 26, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I never post pics of anything but I never get herms and all my shit is flawless.
> 
> I also have ocean front property in Arizona...


Well played lol


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 26, 2019)

I only had 2 supertramps pop and was a bit upset about it. I emailed him and hes super nice and is replacing my seeds already in the mail...

I will definetly do more business with cannaventure


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 26, 2019)

3 Affies above pellet.The last one had a shorter tap,and should be up soon.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 26, 2019)

Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 41 of 12/12


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 26, 2019)

Cookie wreck got the axe tonight. Flash Looking like a bit smaller than average yield of frosty colorful nugs. Smells like anise and brown suger, very small hint of menthol.


----------



## Sleazyb (Feb 27, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Cookie wreck got the axe tonight.View attachment 4290448 FlashView attachment 4290450 Looking like a bit smaller than average yield of frosty colorful nugs. Smells like anise and brown suger, very small hint of menthol.


Beautiful plant dude. That menthol is from the trainwreck.


----------



## Sleazyb (Feb 27, 2019)

2 arcata skunks and a lemon crash . the skunks are a sharp chemical menthol. They smell amazing .


----------



## hillbill (Feb 27, 2019)

My Cookie Wreck after cure will stink up the place just from opening the container (for wax worms from fishing, like a Skoal box) with a couple grams. Nothing minty or fresh, just dark earth smells and Skunk. Hashy. Color like @dubekoms but smaller, denser and just as frosty.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 27, 2019)

hillbill said:


> My Cookie Wreck after cure will stink up the place just from opening the container (for wax worms from fishing, like a Skoal box) with a couple grams. Nothing minty or fresh, just dark earth smells and Skunk. Hashy. Color like @dubekoms but smaller, denser and just as frosty.


I'm telling you... cookie wreck is one of those that I dont feel got its due. 3/4 that I ran were all time top 10 for me


----------



## traviablo (Feb 27, 2019)

*Affie* cheap thrills   Lvtk 
All Just started week 7 , grown in coco using house and garden, under a 40x30 inch hood double outlet with 2 315 LECs a 3200k and 4000k and 2 rapid led 75w


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 27, 2019)

4 Affies up and ready to go.There won't be any more pics until or unless things get interesting.I don't fancy my own boring veg pics. 

Thank you to the kool kat.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 27, 2019)

Smoking the first joint of a chuck today, La Affie x Vashon Early Bird. Single cola dominate plants, respectable potency and the nose/taste is sweet and fruity(had a berry and a orange expression) with a hint of hot garbage. 
Taste and smell are both a vast improvement over the parents. In my experience the affie has a muted creamy slightly sweet taste/smell and the early bird is dead on freshly pulled carrots. Very pleased with the early results of the cross so far.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 27, 2019)

#6 LVTK

This ones good too

 

Piney up front, citrus on the backend, taste doesn’t stick around in your mouth. Body and head buzz. This one tastes very good.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 27, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Smoking the first joint of a chuck today, La Affie x Vashon Early Bird. Single cola dominate plants, respectable potency and the nose/taste is sweet and fruity(had a berry and a orange expression) with a hint of hot garbage.
> Taste and smell are both a vast improvement over the parents. In my experience the affie has a muted creamy slightly sweet taste/smell and the early bird is dead on freshly pulled carrots. Very pleased with the early results of the cross so far.


How was that vashon early birds flower time? I was thinking of growing some outdoor and need them to finish quick.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 27, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> How was that vashon early birds flower time? I was thinking of growing some outdoor and need them to finish quick.


Around 45ish lat they were done at the end of September. They didn't like being topped, didn't really slow down but the extra branching that resulted just hugged the main stalk and didn't bush out at all. If you have real humid Septembers, you will need to watch for mold as it is a very dense flower. Very old school plant.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 27, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Around 45ish lat they were done at the end of September. They didn't like being topped, didn't really slow down but the extra branching that resulted just hugged the main stalk and didn't bush out at all. If you have real humid Septembers, you will need to watch for mold as it is a very dense flower. Very old school plant.


Thanks i might give them a try. Prices are good and the genetics seem solid.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Smoking the first joint of a chuck today, La Affie x Vashon Early Bird. Single cola dominate plants, respectable potency and the nose/taste is sweet and fruity(had a berry and a orange expression) with a hint of hot garbage.
> Taste and smell are both a vast improvement over the parents. In my experience the affie has a muted creamy slightly sweet taste/smell and the early bird is dead on freshly pulled carrots. Very pleased with the early results of the cross so far.


Are you going to try them outdoors?


----------



## quiescent (Feb 27, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> 4 Affies up and ready to go.There won't be any more pics until or unless things get interesting.I don't fancy my own boring veg pics.View attachment 4290690
> 
> Thank you to the kool kat.


4/4 in 4 days. 

I ended up opening the one seed that didn't germinate out of the five Albert Super Tramps and it had a small tail inside the shell, which was cracked. It was all brown so I'm not sure. I think it was the one I dropped on the floor and gave up looking for. 

Anywho, I'm definitely interested in seeing what happens on this roll of the dice.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 27, 2019)

quiescent said:


> 4/4 in 4 days.
> 
> I ended up opening the one seed that didn't germinate out of the five Albert Super Tramps and it had a small tail inside the shell, which was cracked. It was all brown so I'm not sure. I think it was the one I dropped on the floor and gave up looking for.
> 
> Anywho, I'm definitely interested in seeing what happens on this roll of the dice.


Yessir,they hit my area Saturday daytime. Got them in my hands Sat night. Soaked em,they sank sunday afternoon,but I didn't get them into my germ chamber(tupperware on top of a modem) until Sunday.3 up Tues.All four up Weds.
I'd say it was a nice germ strike rate.Batting 1000 thus far.
Yeep,pretty stoked to see what happens with the "gamble" as well.


Was that the seed you found vacuuming with the pantyhose attachment?


----------



## quiescent (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm not sure, I'm assuming so. Like I said it was brown inside, maybe dried out or had an (fungal?) issue. 

Either way, 4/5 is easier to swallow than 2/10. Always hoping for 100% but sometimes it doesn't happen.

Edit: Did you notice no matter what it was going to you? I was so high when I addressed that box lol.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 27, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I'm not sure, I'm assuming so. Like I said it was brown inside, maybe dried out or had an (fungal?) issue.
> 
> Either way, 4/5 is easier to swallow than 2/10. Always hoping for 100% but sometimes it doesn't happen.
> 
> Edit: Did you notice no matter what it was going to you? I was so high when I addressed that box lol.



When I saw it.....I was like wtf?! Then I thought"BRILLIANT!!!".Accidentally on purpose.Otherwise...baked.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Are you going to try them outdoors?


I might try a couple but I also crossed a cut of mother of berries with the same male and that was earmarked for out door.

It's hard, for me at least, to see if the early outdoor flowering was retained in the cross while growing indoor. Mob is also early flowering, so I am hoping that the cross will be as well. If the affie cross didn't retain that trait from the father, I am 95% sure I would lose it to mold given the dense flower structure.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 28, 2019)

Good luck. Never had a Cannaventure herm yet, with my poor skills, go figure, figure I 'll mention it everytime since everyone else does, LMFAO ROFL


----------



## hillbill (Feb 28, 2019)

Deleted last post that said my Alberts were all boys. Wrong, that was Pure LA Affie. 

My Albert Super Tramp girls both threw bunches of nanners at 40 days, bunches like bunches of yellow bananas. Everything else in the tent flowered without incident. The nanners were disappointing but Pure LA Affie all boy seeds in a pack of “Fems” were discouraging.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 28, 2019)

The gender confusion seems to be really random.

Here are my experiences.
La affie, 3 flowered
Cook wreck, 2 flowered
Triple nova 3 flowered
Cheap thrills 1 flowered
No signs of boy parts and no seeds at harvest on any of them.

Lvtk, 1 flowered.
Pistils in veg, once flipped to flowering, balls from top to bottom with in a couple days.


----------



## dstroy (Feb 28, 2019)

Lvtk #1

Earth and lemons with a hint of skunk, sticks in your mouth. Uplifting head buzz. Very up front.




Got a lot of variety out of the 6 I grew for sure.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 28, 2019)

Sucks I bought the LVTK and CW .G OG , affie ...I did get 1 or 2 of each but none of the LVTK 

Good news He did throw in CW Fems in with reg order and they are up .


----------



## CoB_nUt (Feb 28, 2019)

All boys from a fem pack is no bueno. I'm hoping for better odds.
Thanks for the info @hillbill


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 28, 2019)

Before any says it ...Yes I did contact him on the bad beans but no contact back yet .
Would like to have tried that LVTK but not paying another 92 US for 5 seeds 

Add exchange shipping and that 20 bucks a bean .


----------



## TWest65 (Feb 28, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> On the rooster
> 2 x Pure Affie
> 1 Cheap Thrills
> CW x 3 REG
> ...


Better be careful. Roosters eat seeds.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 28, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Deleted last post that said my Alberts were all boys. Wrong, that was Pure LA Affie.
> 
> My Albert Super Tramp girls both threw bunches of nanners at 40 days, bunches like bunches of yellow bananas. Everything else in the tent flowered without incident. The nanners were disappointing but Pure LA Affie all boy seeds in a pack of “Fems” were discouraging.


fuckin really ...i dont know what to say ...i dont have words for this thread so many good with some terrible bads ...hmmmm


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 28, 2019)

TWest65 said:


> Better be careful. Roosters eat seeds.


good one but its on the rooster not under 
giimme break im old/half blind and smoke great weeds .
oh and i dab i lil


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Feb 28, 2019)

Lvtk
Really happy with the lvtk so far lived up to the hype, reeks of lemons can’t wait to smoke and make extracts from this one. 

Arcata Ghost 
 


All the nugs are hard as rocks and smells potent. Lingers in your nose... I’m at day 39 might be chopping the lvtk around day 56, see how it goes


----------



## tman42 (Feb 28, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Before any says it ...Yes I did contact him on the bad beans but no contact back yet .
> Would like to have tried that LVTK but not paying another 92 US for 5 seeds
> 
> Add exchange shipping and that 20 bucks a bean .


If you didnt text him at the number listed on his web site i would try that. He has responded back to me every time i have text him and usually ends up going back and forth for a bit. Great guy that said he would make it right to anyone that had problems. Good luck!


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 28, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 41 of 12/12
> View attachment 4290415 View attachment 4290416



Dddddddaaaaaaamn. Beautiful.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 28, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Found a little herm action in this arcata ghost this morning while watering, hoping no more pop up probably will View attachment 4289756
> Lvtk is sweet tho


No bueno.... both phenos I have are still all vag parts. Ive been eye balling them like a pedo does a kid. Lol, I know bad analogy. But that close. At day 58 I think. Both are gonna be yield monsters.


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 28, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Cookie wreck got the axe tonight.View attachment 4290448 FlashView attachment 4290450 Looking like a bit smaller than average yield of frosty colorful nugs. Smells like anise and brown suger, very small hint of menthol.


That's one of the nicest cookie wrecks I've seen. Someone else had a really nice black pheno. Well not black per say. But close. I cant remember who it was. I think they posted it in here. Maybe @ruby fruit


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 28, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's one of the nicest cookie wrecks I've seen. Someone else had a really nice black pheno. Well not black per say. But close. I cant remember who it was. I think they posted it in here. Maybe @ruby fruit


Gday mate wasnt me I cant remember who it was but can remember the talk about them..I think they had 2 cookie wrecks


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 28, 2019)

La affie


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 28, 2019)

Bit of a 3 fingered leaf pheno the affie I have ....


----------



## ruby fruit (Feb 28, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I'm not sure, I'm assuming so. Like I said it was brown inside, maybe dried out or had an (fungal?) issue.
> 
> Either way, 4/5 is easier to swallow than 2/10. Always hoping for 100% but sometimes it doesn't happen.
> 
> Edit: Did you notice no matter what it was going to you? I was so high when I addressed that box lol.


I had 2 lvtk open up with brown tap roots mentioned ot to rusty who replaced them.when I didnt ask...just wanted to let him know in case it was a bad batch...he replaced them and threw in a couple extra affie beans of which one I have outdoors up above in the last few posts.
I'll be popping some of your gifted beans this coming summer mate


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 28, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> I had 2 lvtk open up with brown tap roots mentioned ot to rusty who replaced them.when I didnt ask...just wanted to let him know in case it was a bad batch...he replaced them and threw in a couple extra affie beans of which one I have outdoors up above in the last few posts.
> I'll be popping some of your gifted beans this coming summer mate


so Im not the only thanks I have pics too .
I was starting to think it was me but now I will smoke a fatty in delight of the news ..Thanks @ruby fruit ...all 5 of mine died with brown tips syndrome


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> I had 2 lvtk open up with brown tap roots mentioned ot to rusty who replaced them.when I didnt ask...just wanted to let him know in case it was a bad batch...he replaced them and threw in a couple extra affie beans of which one I have outdoors up above in the last few posts.
> I'll be popping some of your gifted beans this coming summer mate


Are you guys in your fall season right now? Heading into winter in a couple months? 

I know our seasons are kind of backwards, USA and Australia that is. Or rather northern hemisphere and Southern Hemisphere. 

Cheers and hope all you outdoor comes through for you!


----------



## tman42 (Feb 28, 2019)

Pure Ghost OG pheno4 day 43 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Feb 28, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Dddddddaaaaaaamn. Beautiful.


Thank you! I got lucky with the one and only LVTK I popped. Still have more but I'm good with this one for now.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 28, 2019)

Pure Ghost OG pheno1 day 43 of 12/12


----------



## whytewidow (Feb 28, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Thank you! I got lucky with the one and only LVTK I popped. Still have more but I'm good with this one for now.


Shes def a looker for sure


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Good luck. Never had a Cannaventure herm yet, with my poor skills, go figure, figure I 'll mention it everytime since everyone else does, LMFAO ROFL


Have you ran Triple Nova?


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 28, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> That's one of the nicest cookie wrecks I've seen. Someone else had a really nice black pheno. Well not black per say. But close. I cant remember who it was. I think they posted it in here. Maybe @ruby fruit


Thank you. I love it when when they throw that dark shade of purple, really makes the hairs and trics stand out.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Bodyne (Feb 28, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you ran Triple Nova?


no
ran ECCW, CW, LA AFFie, Lemon Crash OG, 
still have CW, Arcata Ghost, 91 Skunk D. 
Im not a fan of Blackberry, in OR, any cut of it was weak potency. But after growing out Rado's TK91 fems, I'd try that triple nova. The albert was another one along with Tennesee that interests me.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Feb 28, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> no
> ran ECCW,.


Another I got that never popped how was it ?


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 28, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> Another I got that never popped how was it ?


Mine were bigger denser the kinda dirty chem cookie tasting buds, had to tie em up. Plants stunk, mine were like clones, all very similar. Growing GPS right beside them, they didnt stretch nearly as much as the night riders next to it and finished earlier. Good, long lasting buzz, pretty potent. I have folks still ask about that one. Im surprised he don't have anymore.


----------



## quiescent (Feb 28, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> I had 2 lvtk open up with brown tap roots mentioned ot to rusty who replaced them.when I didnt ask...just wanted to let him know in case it was a bad batch...he replaced them and threw in a couple extra affie beans of which one I have outdoors up above in the last few posts.
> I'll be popping some of your gifted beans this coming summer mate


Haze hybrids and some 90s/early 2000s type stuff?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Are you guys in your fall season right now? Heading into winter in a couple months?
> 
> I know our seasons are kind of backwards, USA and Australia that is. Or rather northern hemisphere and Southern Hemisphere.
> 
> Cheers and hope all you outdoor comes through for you!


Gday mate yeah we are in most areas of aust fight into flowering season right now 
So coming to the business part of the season lol
Then when we are curing u guys are going outdoor


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2019)

Pa-Nature said:


> so Im not the only thanks I have pics too .
> I was starting to think it was me but now I will smoke a fatty in delight of the news ..Thanks @ruby fruit ...all 5 of mine died with brown tips syndrome


I didnt know there was a name for it cheers man
Yeah it was a fair while back maybe 4 or 5 months I just emailed him and sent a pic


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 1, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Haze hybrids and some 90s/early 2000s type stuff?


I'd like to if I can find something 
I'm going to have to dig out ur treasure chest and see what I can find..so many choices


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 1, 2019)

Hey Cannaventure "fans and fo's"! 
Been having some health issues and have fallen behind in the threads I follow. 
Wanted to post a pic or 2 of one of Rusty's strains.


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 1, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> Hey Cannaventure "fans and fo's"!
> Been having some health issues and have fallen behind in the threads I follow.
> Wanted to post a pic or 2 of one of Rusty's strains.
> View attachment 4291850 View attachment 4291851


Hey man, you don't need that! Send it to me. All of it. Lol.


----------



## NoWaistedSpace (Mar 1, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> Hey man, you don't need that! Send it to me. All of it. Lol.


lol I'll "text" it right over!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 1, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> I'd like to if I can find something
> I'm going to have to dig out ur treasure chest and see what I can find..so many choices


Hey @ruby just curious about something . What is the story with seed banks in Au. I see you guys order from the states a lot. Are there any over there. Is the medical or recreational cannabis gaining any traction? I remember what a re leaf it was to not have to order from over seas. Hope you guys can enjoy that freedom before long.


----------



## Pa-Nature (Mar 1, 2019)

NoWaistedSpace said:


> lol I'll "text" it right over!


txt me a sample
hope ya feeling better bro


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 2, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hey @ruby just curious about something . What is the story with seed banks in Au. I see you guys order from the states a lot. Are there any over there. Is the medical or recreational cannabis gaining any traction? I remember what a re leaf it was to not have to order from over seas. Hope you guys can enjoy that freedom before long.


There is some banks but it’s hard to tell what good and what’s not we have a mate that grows some of the Aussie seed bank stuff and it looked it turned out good, America has the best genetics atm I think, and sadly don’t hear much don’t med or rec, things might change, but things are slow over this way


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 2, 2019)

Day 40 lvtk


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 2, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Hey @ruby just curious about something . What is the story with seed banks in Au. I see you guys order from the states a lot. Are there any over there. Is the medical or recreational cannabis gaining any traction? I remember what a re leaf it was to not have to order from over seas. Hope you guys can enjoy that freedom before long.


Only just sen this
What @Bongsmoke420 said is pretty much it mate


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Mar 2, 2019)

Day 39 

Triple nova
No herms. Still really pleased with both of my triple novas
 

Pure ghost OG
This one is starting to put on some nice rails. The other 2 ghosts i popped pale in comparison to this one.
 


LVTK
The biggest and baddest plant in the room. Resin production is on point with this one. The other LVTK i have is over a foot shorter than this one.
 


 
 really pleased with cannaventure. I must've got really lucky. Not one nanner from rusty's gear. Still keeping a close eye on them though. Heres what i have on deck from cannaventure: cookie wreck, affie, arcata skunk.. and i still have more LVTK and triple nova beans to get through.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 2, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> no
> ran ECCW, CW, LA AFFie, Lemon Crash OG,
> still have CW, Arcata Ghost, 91 Skunk D.
> Im not a fan of Blackberry, in OR, any cut of it was weak potency. But after growing out Rado's TK91 fems, I'd try that triple nova. The albert was another one along with Tennesee that interests me.


My triple novas were frosty as hell. I've been smoking uncured samples and they are still tasty. 
And the buzz is strong! 
Hits me right behind the eyeballs.  

Triple nova is the real deal, but treat her nice or she'll sprout balls.


----------



## Jimmyclone42 (Mar 3, 2019)

Albert supertramps are starting to through nanners.... 2 out of 4 so far.. not impressed.. my ghosts seem ok. I cut the 2 tops from 1 plant and 1 from another but i think they will be in the trash by the end of the week.. i should have popped the lvtk instead of the AST..


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

I know I said no veg pics unless something interesting happens.
Well it happened. 1 L.A.Affie refuses to grow a set of true leaves. Not sure if I should transplant it along with the others today.All of them are rooted in the pellets well and are coming out the sides and bottoms.
This is a first for me.Not sure if she is going to start pushing out true leaves or what.
Any suggestions?


----------



## quiescent (Mar 3, 2019)

Looking pretty moist. Still under a dome?

I'd suggest letting them dry out, could help by putting them under a vent/ceiling fan, and transplanting/lightly watering in to a beer cup or whatever your next container is. Encourage some more root growth, top growth is sure to follow.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> View attachment 4293177 I know I said no veg pics unless something interesting happens.
> Well it happened. 1 L.A.Affie refuses to grow a set of true leaves.View attachment 4293176 Not sure if I should transplant it along with the others today.All of them are rooted in the pellets well and are coming out the sides and bottoms.
> This is a first for me.Not sure if she is going to start pushing out true leaves or what.
> Any suggestions?


I had a jelly breath do that a few months back.. I let it go for close to a month for shits and giggles. Nothing ever came from the little bitch


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 3, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Looking pretty moist. Still under a dome?
> 
> I'd suggest letting them dry out, could help by putting them under a vent/ceiling fan, and transplanting/lightly watering in to a beer cup or whatever your next container is. Encourage some more root growth, top growth is sure to follow.


No dome,after coming out of the germ chamber(tupperware on a modem) I like to get them acclimated to my enviro as soon as possible.
This pic was takien just after giving the tray a dose of water. I keep the pellets pretty dry.
All of them have roots coming out of the pellets at this point.

Thanks @blowincherrypie. I'll transplant them all into solos today. If she hasn't come out of it by weds of next week out she goes.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 3, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> No dome,after coming out of the germ chamber(tupperware on a modem) I like to get them acclimated to my enviro as soon as possible.
> This pic was takien just after giving the tray a dose of water. I keep the pellets pretty dry.
> All of them have roots coming out of the pellets at this point.
> 
> Thanks @blowincherrypie. I'll transplant them all into solos today. If she hasn't come out of it by weds of next week out she goes.


Gotcha, I'm sure they'll be fine.


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> View attachment 4293177 I know I said no veg pics unless something interesting happens.
> Well it happened. 1 L.A.Affie refuses to grow a set of true leaves.View attachment 4293176 Not sure if I should transplant it along with the others today.All of them are rooted in the pellets well and are coming out the sides and bottoms.
> This is a first for me.Not sure if she is going to start pushing out true leaves or what.
> Any suggestions?


I just had a Jelly Pie do the same thing, it eventually grew out normal looking leaves, but was way behind in growth and lacking vigor. It just met it's end.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 4, 2019)

I was gonna cull it,but I had a solo cups worth of extra media so in she went. She has a week to 10 days to straighten out...or else.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 4, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I just had a Jelly Pie do the same thing, it eventually grew out normal looking leaves, but was way behind in growth and lacking vigor. It just met it's end.


Hmm... it's the day for seedling weirdness! 
I sprouted a pack of bounty hunter in rock wool and they just... stalled. 
Not sure how else to describe it. 
Hulls cracked, tails came out about 5mm, and that was it. They never came up but still look alive so I carefully extracted them from the rockwool and stuck em in some wet peat pellets. 
I can see the little cotyldons trying to get out of the hulls and they're yellow. 

Never had a problem with rockwool before now. PH was perfect @ 5.5 so I'm not sure what happened.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> I was gonna cull it,but I had a solo cups worth of extra media so in she went. She has a week to 10 days to straighten out...or else.


If there is no sign of a true leaf now.. I will put a wager down that there _never_ will be


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 4, 2019)

i have much better luck with riot rooters or the other rooters, I gave those peat pellets up. I had probs with them also. Yellowing, too damp, seemed like I had to slice the net on one side, etc, don't have to do nothing to the rooters but I soak in minute clonex solution, use the heatin pad, and dome, and cept for a few particular seeds, most that come up, get up and going, JMHE Far as the mutants, got a fat assed indica leaf dank sinatra f2 that topped inteself right out of soil, looks like a cloners dream, prayin for a gal. But got the wishbone look, crazy.


----------



## Indoorpro (Mar 4, 2019)

Day 57 from 12/12
Timer on 11on 13off
Lvtk #1 first 2 pics
Lvtk #2 pic 3 & 4
Pic 3 & 4 side branches of lvtk #2


----------



## Sleazyb (Mar 4, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Day 57 from 12/12
> Timer on 11on 13off
> Lvtk #1 first 2 pics
> Lvtk #2 pic 3 & 4
> ...


Looking great dude. How are they smelling ?


----------



## Indoorpro (Mar 4, 2019)

Lvtk #2 smells like old spoiled fruits lolol


----------



## main cola (Mar 4, 2019)

Cheap Thrills. I think she’s around 7 or 8 weeks in flower  No herms


----------



## Indoorpro (Mar 4, 2019)

main cola said:


> Cheap Thrills. I think she’s around 7 or 8 weeks in flower No herms View attachment 4294199View attachment 4294200


how long you taking her to?


----------



## main cola (Mar 4, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> how long you taking her to?


I’m thinking another 2 weeks at least


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2019)

Affie


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 4, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> Affie
> View attachment 4294304 View attachment 4294306


Well done. How's the stretch? Were these topped?


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 4, 2019)

Arcata Ghost 
Trainwreck leaner

Shes getting there. Day 62


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> Well done. How's the stretch? Were these topped?


Yes mate I topped it a few times but I felt like it did slow down a touch when topped.
Stretched pretty hard.
Has a smell on it like burnt paint etc bit of a burning smell.
Here she is before stretch ...


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 4, 2019)

Also 3 fingered leaves ... a trait of the affie ?


----------



## Sleazyb (Mar 4, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> Affie
> View attachment 4294304 View attachment 4294306


Looking good man


----------



## Sleazyb (Mar 4, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Arcata Ghost
> Trainwreck leaner
> 
> Shes getting there. Day 62
> View attachment 4294334 View attachment 4294335 View attachment 4294336 View attachment 4294337 View attachment 4294339 View attachment 4294341 View attachment 4294343


Gorgeous ladies . do you got alot of dank menthol odor going on?


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 4, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> Yes mate I topped it a few times but I felt like it did slow down a touch when topped.
> Stretched pretty hard.
> Has a smell on it like burnt paint etc bit of a burning smell.
> Here she is before stretch ...
> View attachment 4294346


Thank you.She is a beauty.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 5, 2019)

Week 7 with my PRK and its super frosty, however the leaves have fallen and it’s yellowing like its on its last week. Unable to inspect the trics ATM. I am running autopots with biotabs... anyone have theirs finish under 9 weeks?


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 5, 2019)

Could be seedd from the reported "bad batch" Cantbuyme......I had 2 going last Summer....one did that exact thing. Leaves yellowed..then dropped. Still excellent smoke...but the yield did suffer on that plant....not that the other one killed it on yield 'er anything... I got mine as freebies with another order so didn't make issue over it.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 5, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Gorgeous ladies . do you got alot of dank menthol odor going on?


Zero menthol smell.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 5, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Could be seedd from the reported "bad batch" Cantbuyme......I had 2 going last Summer....one did that exact thing. Leaves yellowed..then dropped. Still excellent smoke...but the yield did suffer on that plant....not that the other one killed it on yield 'er anything... I got mine as freebies with another order so didn't make issue over it.


It is from the “bad batch” no problems till now. Not sure I would call it an issue.. more like a quick finisher. Yield isnt too terrible


----------



## Cptn (Mar 5, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> Also 3 fingered leaves ... a trait of the affie ?


that is a symptom of topping the plant.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 5, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> Could be seedd from the reported "bad batch" Cantbuyme......I had 2 going last Summer....one did that exact thing. Leaves yellowed..then dropped. Still excellent smoke...but the yield did suffer on that plant....not that the other one killed it on yield 'er anything... I got mine as freebies with another order so didn't make issue over it.


Also, what week of flower did you harvest yours?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 5, 2019)

Lvtk day 44
Sitting directly under a hipar de 630w cmh, the frost on this plant is crazy. Lemon peel all over  
 

Arcata ghost 
Dunno what this smells like.... earthy I guess maybe a bit piney, nugs are getting heavy all the colas are starting to bend.
No flash


----------



## main cola (Mar 5, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Lvtk day 44
> Sitting directly under a hipar de 630w cmh, the frost on this plant is crazy. Lemon peel all over View attachment 4294827View attachment 4294828
> View attachment 4294831
> 
> ...


They’re all looking great man. Nice work


----------



## wierdly (Mar 5, 2019)

cantbuymeloveuh said:


> Week 7 with my PRK and its super frosty, however the leaves have fallen and it’s yellowing like its on its last week. Unable to inspect the trics ATM. I am running autopots with biotabs... anyone have theirs finish under 9 weeks?


Had one finish in 56 days ...2 zips off 30" plant...excellent smoke.


----------



## wierdly (Mar 5, 2019)

ruby fruit said:


> Also 3 fingered leaves ... a trait of the affie ?


Have three affies now all with three finger leaves.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Mar 5, 2019)

wierdly said:


> Had one finish in 56 days ...2 zips off 30" plant...excellent smoke.


Week 7 is based of the flip, if it was based off actual hairs, are only at week 5... how are you basing your timeline?


----------



## ruby fruit (Mar 5, 2019)

wierdly said:


> Have three affies now all with three finger leaves.


I'm ok with 3 fingered leaves it looks like the buds are going to fill out nice


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 5, 2019)

Cookie wreck 16 days into flower


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Lvtk day 44
> Sitting directly under a hipar de 630w cmh, the frost on this plant is crazy. Lemon peel all over View attachment 4294827View attachment 4294828
> View attachment 4294831
> 
> ...


The first pic is epic! 
I love it when trics clump up and look like sugar.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 5, 2019)

main cola said:


> They’re all looking great man. Nice work


Cheers mate!!


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 5, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> The first pic is epic!
> I love it when trics clump up and look like sugar.


After reading that I thought about eating that nug.... for a second haha lvtk def dumps the frost, reckon another week and a bit? rusty says 54 - 60 days, might go 2 weeks just to be safe


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> After reading that I thought about eating that nug.... for a second haha lvtk def dumps the frost, reckon another week and a bit? rusty says 54 - 60 days, might go 2 weeks just to be safe


Go by trichome tips and overall health of the plant. 
I generally chop when trics are mostly cloudy. A little clear is fine, but amber on the buds (not sugar leaves) means she's done for sure. 
If the plant starts to droop and doesn't need water, that's another sure sign she's done.


----------



## Lurrabq (Mar 5, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Zero menthol smell.


My AG is 10 days behind yours.

I get sweet dumpster drool maybe a hint of pine off of her, and the cola is falling over. Looks sort of right between the two you're running. Ought to be nice later!


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 5, 2019)

Lurrabq said:


> My AG is 10 days behind yours.
> 
> I get sweet dumpster drool maybe a hint of pine off of her, and the cola is falling over. Looks sort of right between the two you're running. Ought to be nice later!


Yeah they got their first flush today. I have another clone of the trainwreck dom already in flower. I'm hoping the smoke is good. Bc I have clone in flower and two others already ready to flip. Shes laying the frost down heavy heavy. I'm pretty stoked. And my state is going legal. Woooohoooo. Finally. And its a great bill that passed. They even passed a banking bill so banks can take out money. My building I have is already setup. It's about to get real. I've been in the underground scene so long itll be weird coming to light. And people who i know I'm friends with are anti-green dont know anything about my garden. May not be my friends for long. But that's ok, bc I'd choose the plant over them anyway. I'm so fukn stoked.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Mar 5, 2019)

4 Ast clones going to veg tonight 4more tomorrow post pictures in the morning.


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I'm pretty stoked. And my state is going legal. Woooohoooo


I hope it works out better for you folks there than it did here in CO. I mean..I can still generate sales if I choose to do so....but I don't even care to fuck with it for $1000 a pound.....or less. (prolly $800 now...it's been a few months since I checked) I'd rather make hash/rosin and give the shit away....and even that is getting hard to do....LOL. Everybody gots pot...everybody wants to know if I need pot..."Hey..do you know where I can unload 200 pounds?" 

Never thought the bottom would fall out so very badly......but it has.... Blows me away......... Just glad I played extensively before the circus and all of those clowns came to town. 

Good luck!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 6, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I hope it works out better for you folks there than it did here in CO. I mean..I can still generate sales if I choose to do so....but I don't even care to fuck with it for $1000 a pound.....or less. (prolly $800 now...it's been a few months since I checked) I'd rather make hash/rosin and give the shit away....and even that is getting hard to do....LOL. Everybody gots pot...everybody wants to know if I need pot..."Hey..do you know where I can unload 200 pounds?"
> 
> Never thought the bottom would fall out so very badly......but it has.... Blows me away......... Just glad I played extensively before the circus and all of those clowns came to town.
> 
> Good luck!


Just curious @stickygreen, The priced you quoted CO lbs's at. Does that reflect top quality indoor grown product?


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 6, 2019)

they don't sell indoor personal quality commercially, they sell rec, mass produced, machine trimmed bullshit. They buy it at 8-12 and sell it for 4-5K, figure 300 oz. There is a big diff and I can't for the life of me think why folks think that growers would sell their best, lolol. You never get top quality medically grown indoor commercially.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 6, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> I hope it works out better for you folks there than it did here in CO. I mean..I can still generate sales if I choose to do so....but I don't even care to fuck with it for $1000 a pound.....or less. (prolly $800 now...it's been a few months since I checked) I'd rather make hash/rosin and give the shit away....and even that is getting hard to do....LOL. Everybody gots pot...everybody wants to know if I need pot..."Hey..do you know where I can unload 200 pounds?"
> 
> Never thought the bottom would fall out so very badly......but it has.... Blows me away......... Just glad I played extensively before the circus and all of those clowns came to town.
> 
> Good luck!


Heard the OR outdoor boys cryin also, lol same reason. Heard it got down to 6-7 there a lb.But some of their outdoor really sucks, lol, they just don't want to admit it.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 6, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> they don't sell indoor personal quality commercially, they sell rec, mass produced, machine trimmed bullshit. They buy it at 8-12 and sell it for 4-5K, figure 300 oz. There is a big diff and I can't for the life of me think why folks think that growers would sell their best, lolol. You never get top quality medically grown indoor commercially.


Thanks i kind of figured that was the case(poor quality) My area is still north of 2000 per pound for good product.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah they got their first flush today. I have another clone of the trainwreck dom already in flower. I'm hoping the smoke is good. Bc I have clone in flower and two others already ready to flip. Shes laying the frost down heavy heavy. I'm pretty stoked. And my state is going legal. Woooohoooo. Finally. And its a great bill that passed. They even passed a banking bill so banks can take out money. My building I have is already setup. It's about to get real. I've been in the underground scene so long itll be weird coming to light. And people who i know I'm friends with are anti-green dont know anything about my garden. May not be my friends for long. But that's ok, bc I'd choose the plant over them anyway. I'm so fukn stoked.


 Congratulations @ww that has got to be a great feeling. Even if it changes it for the worse it is better than the old alternative JAIL time and personal property seizures and heavy fines. They are coming down like domino's. We have a legalization bill being introduced this year but i seriously doubtful that it will pass.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 6, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> they don't sell indoor personal quality commercially, they sell rec, mass produced, machine trimmed bullshit. They buy it at 8-12 and sell it for 4-5K, figure 300 oz. There is a big diff and I can't for the life of me think why folks think that growers would sell their best, lolol. You never get top quality medically grown indoor commercially.


I just don't get the black market here. We have medical now and the flower is considerable more expensive in the dispensary than on the black market. Also the product is much better on the street than thru a dispensary


----------



## Stiickygreen (Mar 6, 2019)

It's the ease of it all now, CAPT. I haven't heard of anyone getting above $1000 for ANY product here (other than the dispensaries where it's still 10-12 a gram)....indoor or out...unless yer baggin it out in z's. Even then...there just isn't the demand. Folks can waltz into the stores and come out with weed/hash/transdermal patches/gummies/even fuckin spaghetti sauce and shit...etc/etc/etc. Why they gonna call you or me for one ot two types of buds? They sell ferts and supplies at Ace Hardware here....and in the ranch store...everyone is doing it. Everyone has "top shelf". It's not magic....and it isn't hard to do anymore.....and without RISK....the shit is everywhere and nobody's looking for weight like they used to. I never even had to make calls before...they were calling me to see when shit was gonna finish. Not anymore.

The only way you can tell my outdoor from indoor is that it is CURED. All the green here is rushed out so fast it's crazy. Just cus it's indo don't mean it's good. No matter though...I'm over that shit. Got too spolied in the old days with the $6400 pounds sold in q-z's....LOL. I'm SO glad I'm not in the game here anymore trying to make it all work. It's nutzoid shit....and everyone is an expert. Yawn.

Agrred Capt.....definitely don't miss the whole jail/forfeiture/etc thing hanging over our heads....but on the flipside...THE reason many folks play this game ($$$$$$) is gonna go bye-bye real soon for most. It was a huge slap in the face here after building a small/successful gig over the l;ast 25 years+....but again...I'm just glad I played THEN when there was true money to be made for the time spent. Now it's the same amount of time spent for 1/5 of the money....IF you can move it...which is unlikely. And ANY SALES HERE ARE ILLEGAL.....so if you play...it's under the OLD laws...laws that are STILL THE SAME as before we "legalized". Go BIG or SELL...and get caught...yer gonna GO TO JAIL....even in a "legal" state. See....yer steppin on the STATE'S toes now.....and they will knack you hard if they catch you.

Part of what happened here is that were were on the crux...the forefront....and when our laws eased....EVERY FUCKER IN THE LAND who wanted to be a POT BARON moveed here and encroached on our gig. Shit just crashed. Those who laid down in bed with the State went on....the rest of us were left out completely in the cold. 

What happens is that your CONNECTIONS break down. Folks find it elsewhere...cheaper....shop at the stores for convieneince....or any number of reasons. either way....shit happens and it all is gonna change before your eyes....believe me. Not the end...just the end of the easy cash/commercial side. Oh...and yer gonna have alot of weed on hand. Alot.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 6, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Yeah they got their first flush today. I have another clone of the trainwreck dom already in flower. I'm hoping the smoke is good. Bc I have clone in flower and two others already ready to flip. Shes laying the frost down heavy heavy. I'm pretty stoked. And my state is going legal. Woooohoooo. Finally. And its a great bill that passed. They even passed a banking bill so banks can take out money. My building I have is already setup. It's about to get real. I've been in the underground scene so long itll be weird coming to light. And people who i know I'm friends with are anti-green dont know anything about my garden. May not be my friends for long. But that's ok, bc I'd choose the plant over them anyway. I'm so fukn stoked.


My state went medical, already have my dr recomm, just waiting for the state to get the forms to fill out, but it is a big weight off your shoulders, or it was for me. And Ive already isolated myself out in the booger woods, lol. But having grown so long underground, then to be legal is very nice. And I can't hardly keep up with my own appetite, so won't be no slangin. But I bet I get invited to some dinners more often than now, lolol. I gave a taste of Rado TK91, Amos's NYC Copper and Lemon Crash OG to some folks and they won't quit callin. All over how much better it was and I really didn't have it all dialed in yet, still don't. I just said it came from the city, lmfao. Ain't heard nothin new yet. Sorry.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 6, 2019)

Whole batch made with LVTK for you extract guys wondering how she washes. Lemon yumminess
 

I don't have any clear current pics of the one I kept but here's she is from seed


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 6, 2019)

Stiickygreen said:


> It's the ease of it all now, CAPT. I haven't heard of anyone getting above $1000 for ANY product here (other than the dispensaries where it's still 10-12 a gram)....indoor or out...unless yer baggin it out in z's. Even then...there just isn't the demand. Folks can waltz into the stores and come out with weed/hash/transdermal patches/gummies/even fuckin spaghetti sauce and shit...etc/etc/etc. Why they gonna call you or me for one ot two types of buds? They sell ferts and supplies at Ace Hardware here....and in the ranch store...everyone is doing it. Everyone has "top shelf". It's not magic....and it isn't hard to do anymore.....and without RISK....the shit is everywhere and nobody's looking for weight like they used to. I never even had to make calls before...they were calling me to see when shit was gonna finish. Not anymore.
> 
> The only way you can tell my outdoor from indoor is that it is CURED. All the green here is rushed out so fast it's crazy. Just cus it's indo don't mean it's good. No matter though...I'm over that shit. Got too spolied in the old days with the $6400 pounds sold in q-z's....LOL. I'm SO glad I'm not in the game here anymore trying to make it all work. It's nutzoid shit....and everyone is an expert. Yawn.
> 
> ...


@sticky, how much is these each, lol
https://www.twincities.com/2019/03/05/minnesota-state-patrol-camper-filled-with-900-pounds-of-marijuana/?fbclid=IwAR0H0UIc2Yq5Uxp_b8pivZ-0LtgFkIONzMrBSCHAGGRmJaRojtIwexuvYek

4700 or so, hehe


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 6, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> @sticky, how much is these each, lol
> https://www.twincities.com/2019/03/05/minnesota-state-patrol-camper-filled-with-900-pounds-of-marijuana/?fbclid=IwAR0H0UIc2Yq5Uxp_b8pivZ-0LtgFkIONzMrBSCHAGGRmJaRojtIwexuvYek


lol that fuckin cop math boy-I-tell-you

edit: I suppose they could sell two $300 ounces a day.. in 20 years they would have made that 4.5 mil or whatever they said lol


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 6, 2019)

GARLIC BREATH

*Genealogy*
Hawgsbreath x Chemdog D BX2



Good things alwaYs happen!

Threads get locked offf and good ones Remain/ Stay!

Have a good one people!

Respect people and things will go well.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 6, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Heard the OR outdoor boys cryin also, lol same reason. Heard it got down to 6-7 there a lb.But some of their outdoor really sucks, lol, they just don't want to admit it.


Hell a lot of their indoor sucks too. They bounce every last gland off the buds before they sell it. So not only do they make money off the flower but also off its kief.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Hell a lot of their indoor sucks too. They bounce every last gland off the buds before they sell it. So not only do they make money off the flower but also off its kief.


that right there was part of stuff I seen, went out there naive, I reckon, and seeing that machine trimmed, vibrator buds was one of the things soured me on some things.


----------



## Sleazyb (Mar 6, 2019)

2 arcata skunks in the front. Lemon crash is in the back. The skunks are the loudest smelling plants I have grown. The lemon crash looks great I just can't smell her over the skunks. I think 3 or 4 weeks until chop. Finally starting to bulk up I think


----------



## tman42 (Mar 7, 2019)

Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 49 of 12/12


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 7, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 49 of 12/12
> View attachment 4296014


Pics like this make me want to germ more LVTK beans. 
Nice one!


----------



## tman42 (Mar 7, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Pics like this make me want to germ more LVTK beans.
> Nice one!


Thank you! I got lucky as I only germed this one seed a couple runs ago. There is fire in those packs as shown from a few on here lately.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 7, 2019)

Pure Ghost OG #4 day 50 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Mar 7, 2019)

Pure Ghost OG #1 day 50 of 12/12


----------



## socaljoe (Mar 7, 2019)

Those look real nice @tman42 .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 7, 2019)

I cut this hurkle down a bit early because I keep seeing red pistils on other plants so I'm not sure if it has a hidden pollen sack or the red hairs are from being bumped or something. 

I couldn't find any nanners on the hurkle but I'm not willing to risk pollinating my new plants. 

But she does bulk the hell up and I will definitely hunt through the last few beans I have soon enough. The smell is a grape musk funk with much more musk funk than grape.
  

Then here is a shot of Momma lvtk next to her baby Oran Jones "the juice" both of these girls are frosty. The OJ has a lemon starburst with a touch of orange smell to it. The tangerine power male I used lets the mom's shine through in all the beans I have popped and seen popped and the tp sometimes adds orange Terp too. 
lvtk I'm holding on the left, OJ on the right, they look very similar but the Oran Jones has better structure


----------



## tman42 (Mar 7, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> Those look real nice @tman42 .


Thank you!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 7, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Pure Ghost OG #1 day 50 of 12/12
> View attachment 4296127 View attachment 4296129


I favor that type of OG look in a plant. (massive calyxes, easy to trim, fat resin heads) and that one has darn near perfect structure.
Another one I need to move up the line.


thenotsoesoteric said:


> I cut this hurkle down a bit early because I keep seeing red pistils on other plants so I'm not sure if it has a hidden pollen sack or the red hairs are from being bumped or something.
> 
> I couldn't find any nanners on the hurkle but I'm not willing to risk pollinating my new plants.
> 
> ...


She throws some frosty babies!!


----------



## dstroy (Mar 8, 2019)

Man, everyone’s killing it. Lots of lookers. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 8, 2019)

LVTK #6

Smells like fuel, dirt, a hint of citrus. Tastes like fruity earth. Very nice taste, very smooth after it was stored for a bit, smooth mouth feel. Great effect, relaxing.

 

Honestly, they all taste and smell great.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 8, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Man, everyone’s killing it. Lots of lookers. Thanks for sharing.


[email protected] i am finally figuring out the home made humidifier. You rely have to move that (dry) mist out of the bucket with a fan. I remember you having the cut out for a fan though. I had been trying to get humidity up some in my mom cabinet without much success. I am going though a very dry spell right now. I tried setting it up again in a 5 gallon bucket this time i pointed a 6" fan right into the bucket the area(12x12) room within minuets came up 15% in humidity.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 8, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> [email protected] i am finally figuring out the home made humidifier. You rely have to move that (dry) mist out of the bucket with a fan. I remember you having the cut out for a fan though. I had been trying to get humidity up some in my mom cabinet without much success. I am going though a very dry spell right now. I tried setting it up again in a 5 gallon bucket this time i pointed a 6" fan right into the bucket the area(12x12) room within minuets came up 15% in humidity.


Cool, yeah it likes to settle. Has to be moved with a fan so it “mixes” with the air. 

It’s been really dry here too. Even more dry in the house from running the heat. I keep the fan running in it all the time even if the mist maker isn’t running.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Cool, yeah it likes to settle. Has to be moved with a fan so it “mixes” with the air.
> 
> It’s been really dry here too. Even more dry in the house from running the heat. I keep the fan running in it all the time even if the mist maker isn’t running.


Here too. We have a wood furnace/boiler and I keep that thing jammin and it sucks every drop of moisture out the air.

I'm good on keeping the flower rooms RH acceptable but that design would work great in a veg room or even my drying space. I'm back to hanging whole plants just to slow the dry down. 
Do you guys have a thread for that little DIY humidifier project?


----------



## dstroy (Mar 8, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Here too. We have a wood furnace/boiler and I keep that thing jammin and it sucks every drop of moisture out the air.
> 
> I'm good on keeping the flower rooms RH acceptable but that design would work great in a veg room or even my drying space. I'm back to hanging whole plants just to slow the dry down.
> Do you guys have a thread for that little DIY humidifier project?


Not a thread,

Bucket with a lid, I wouldn’t do smaller than 3 gal with the fan and no splash guard.
Mist maker
Mist maker float
Float valve if you got some way to auto fill it with RO
6” fan

Cut two holes in the lid, one for the fan to set in, and one for the mist to come out.

If you overfill it water from the mist maker can splash the fan, unless you put some kind of splash guard in it. That’s the only thing you need to worry about with it really.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 8, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Not a thread,
> 
> Bucket with a lid, I wouldn’t do smaller than 3 gal with the fan and no splash guard.
> Mist maker
> ...


Well shit, that's a lot easier than I thought. And I have some of those materials already kickin around.
Thank you!


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 8, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Well shit, that's a lot easier than I thought. And I have some of those materials already kickin around.
> Thank you!


@Tang here is a link for the misters. https://thehouseofhydro.com/index.html


----------



## dstroy (Mar 8, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Well shit, that's a lot easier than I thought. And I have some of those materials already kickin around.
> Thank you!


No problem, hope it works for you.


----------



## Goats22 (Mar 8, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 49 of 12/12
> View attachment 4296014


looks a lot like my TK leaning LVTK i grew. mine threw balls tho


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 8, 2019)

Lvtk day 47, how much more frosty is this thing gonna get, can’t wait to do some lvtk rosin
 

Arcata ghost


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 9, 2019)

I decided I'm not gonna keep the Ghost leaner. Shes loud AF of rotten dumpster garbage. And easily in the top 10 of loudest flowering plants I've run. But she just lacks frost and looks. Shes gonna yield pretty good, but overall this pheno below just smashes it. Praying for good smoke. Bc I already have clones of her flowering.



Arcata Ghost
Trainwreck leaner

She smells of fruit n funk. She has a very complex nose to her. It's like a mix of several different fruit n floral scents. With like a spicy piney lemon seeming to be the dominant smell I get from her. But hard to describe. Bc there just seems to be several smells mixed together.

Her structure, trich production, yield, and nose so far seem to be on point, and above average. Shes in flush now. Settin at 66-67 days. Gonna chop her Sunday. She was ran under 3k and 27k. Clone runs are under 4k. And it seemed to minimize stretch a little more. But I cant say for sure, this run is the seed plant. Clones usually dont stretch as much as the seed plant. So idk if the less stretch is attributed to the change in CCT or the difference in seed to clone. But either way. She stretched about right in both so far. It's only a few inches less between them. Hoping with 2 more days of flushing. She brings out just a little more color. To up the eye appeal. I eyeballed this girl hard all through flower. Didnt see any sign of male whiners or sacks. With all the reports that started pouring in when I started flowering her made me keep a close eye on both phenos. I didnt find any on either.


----------



## Sleazyb (Mar 9, 2019)

Gorgeous plant dude. It's my first run of rusty 's gear and I gotta say it's my loudest plants yet. Probably not the easiest to grow...... but I sure am impressed so far. I can't wait to hear how she smokez


----------



## Indoorpro (Mar 9, 2019)

Day 62 from 12/12 
AST #1 &#2


----------



## Tylerw20 (Mar 9, 2019)

That last Pic looks like my clone momma


----------



## KushKid5 (Mar 9, 2019)

Great pics showing off cv gear!! The lvtk looks like straight


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 10, 2019)

Lvtk day 49 smashing it and will have a few more feeds of water then chop, lemon rind all over I want it now


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 10, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Day 62 from 12/12
> AST #1 &#2
> View attachment 4297166 View attachment 4297170 View attachment 4297171 View attachment 4297173 View attachment 4297174


What's the lineage on Albert Super Tramp? Does it have ATW crossed into it? Just wondering bc the bud pics of your ast are super close in resemblance of the arcata ghost I jus cut. I guess I could Google the lineage for it. Never mind.

Edit: decided to give her jus a few more days.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Mar 10, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> What's the lineage on Albert Super Tramp? Does it have ATW crossed into it? Just wondering bc the bud pics of your ast are super close in resemblance of the arcata ghost I jus cut. I guess I could Google the lineage for it. Never mind.


Albert Walker is thought to be an Afghan Skunk origin then crossed with the Arcata Train wreck


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 10, 2019)

Tylerw20 said:


> Albert Walker is thought to be an Afghan Skunk origin then crossed with the Arcata Train wreck


and the clone is so old to begin with, its hard to grow proper. That's the one lil thing most forget when they get the beans. Even the old timers said it was a finicky bitch.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Mar 10, 2019)

It says it's tough to grow our Awst cloned real good and now in veg wondering how much stretch. As the seed mom is very slow growing plant.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Mar 10, 2019)

Seen these on clearance for $268 dollars


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 10, 2019)

Gonna let her go a few more days.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 10, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Gonna let her go a few more days.
> 
> View attachment 4297914 View attachment 4297916 View attachment 4297917 View attachment 4297918 View attachment 4297919


I was going to tell you i spotted a nanner but i know damn well you have been watching her like a hawk!


----------



## hillbill (Mar 10, 2019)

Tylerw20 said:


> Seen these on clearance for $268 dollars


You can do so much better. Check LED section for COBs and Quantum Boards and make yourself happy.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Mar 10, 2019)

New marshydro sp 250


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 10, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I was going to tell you i spotted a nanner but i know damn well you have been watching her like a hawk!


Where man. I couldve missed it. I have been eye balling her like a hawk. But that dont mean I couldve missed one somewhere If you seen one show me please... save my pic and edit it. You can circle it.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 10, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Where man. I couldve missed it. I have been eye balling her like a hawk. But that dont mean I couldve missed one somewhere If you seen one show me please... save my pic and edit it. You can circle it.


I'm not seeing it. Maybe we're both blind.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Mar 10, 2019)

I think he was saying it being facetious,as a joke.Trying to get YT nervous,but thought different after knowing YT is watching like a hawk on a rodent.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 10, 2019)

Lol, I even busted out the super high res iPad looking at those pictures trying to find it.


----------



## dySSyd (Mar 11, 2019)

DirtyokieJ said:


> Anybody run triple nova & have twisted looking leaves? Thinking maybe light too close?View attachment 4282026


Yes, cut back on the amount of feed per feed if that makes any sense


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 11, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Where man. I couldve missed it. I have been eye balling her like a hawk. But that dont mean I couldve missed one somewhere If you seen one show me please... save my pic and edit it. You can circle it.


I did not see one i was just messing with you man i knew you were looking hard.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 11, 2019)

Tylerw20 said:


> Seen these on clearance for $268 dollars


I 2nd hillbilly's advise


----------



## hillbill (Mar 11, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I did not see one i was just messing with you man i knew you were looking hard.


Leaf?


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 11, 2019)

Lvtk flexin hahah probably chop this over the weekend, this looks epic


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 11, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Lol, I even busted out the super high res iPad looking at those pictures trying to find it.


Me too lol


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 11, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I did not see one i was just messing with you man i knew you were looking hard.


Lol I've not seen nanners in person and took pics found em before looking at the pics. Thought maybe I missed it or something. Had me sweatin man. Lol.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 11, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Leaf?


nanner


----------



## Tylerw20 (Mar 12, 2019)

Pure ghost day 40


----------



## Tylerw20 (Mar 13, 2019)

The Ast clones 7 of 8 made it one transplant shock I'll have some pictures tomorrow


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 13, 2019)

Lower of some arcata ghost


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 13, 2019)

Lvtk no flash day 53, the cannaventure site says 58 to 64 days, I think it’s will be done in 56, nice pink fade coming out


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 13, 2019)

Bongsmoke420 said:


> Lvtk no flash day 53, the cannaventure site says 58 to 64 days, I think it’s will be done in 56, nice pink fade coming out View attachment 4299643


My seed run went like 63-65 days but clones amber up at around 56-60 days 12/12.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 13, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My seed run went like 63-65 days but clones amber up at around 56-60 days 12/12.


Nice I might hold out abit


----------



## tman42 (Mar 13, 2019)

Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 64 of 12/12


----------



## macsnax (Mar 13, 2019)

There's a lot of nice looking lvtk's lately. At this point I think its safe to say, most phenos will frost up pretty good.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Mar 13, 2019)

Pure Ghost day 40


----------



## Sleazyb (Mar 13, 2019)

tman42 said:


> View attachment 4299805 Las Vegas Triangle Kush day 64 of 12/12


She is gorgeous. Nice plant dude


----------



## tman42 (Mar 14, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> She is gorgeous. Nice plant dude


Thank you! I got lucky as this was the only seed I popped of the LVTK.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 14, 2019)

My LVTK x LBF freebie tester beans from DragBoat should be awesome according to buds seen here!


----------



## dstroy (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm gonna pop the pack of Tennessee Kush #2 that I have, tomorrow. Anyone know why they aren't on his website anymore?


----------



## Oblazer (Mar 14, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I'm gonna pop the pack of Tennessee Kush #2 that I have, tomorrow. Anyone know why they aren't on his website anymore?


My TK2 grew really fluffy not solid buds at all and they all smelled like flowers instead of dank 

I'll look for pics on my other phone


----------



## quiescent (Mar 14, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I'm gonna pop the pack of Tennessee Kush #2 that I have, tomorrow. Anyone know why they aren't on his website anymore?


I do know he's releasing new stuff this spring so maybe a 4/20 drop but if it's on rusty time June, lol.


----------



## Oblazer (Mar 14, 2019)

My winter harvest last month 
I couldn’t find a good pic of the TK2 , that’s them against the fence 
But this one of my LVTK that I’m gonna keep around this summer


----------



## dstroy (Mar 14, 2019)

Oblazer said:


> My TK2 grew really fluffy not solid buds at all and they all smelled like flowers instead of dank
> 
> I'll look for pics on my other phone


Thank you



quiescent said:


> I do know he's releasing new stuff this spring so maybe a 4/20 drop but if it's on rusty time June, lol.


Thank you


----------



## growslut (Mar 14, 2019)

Both Tennessee Kush's have been some of my favorite CV gear. More stable than most and the smoke is heavier. Prob my fav CV strain to blaze. And yes, some of the buds have been fluffy. 

No doubt your grow is going to be damn impressive, @dstroy


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 14, 2019)

Both of my Arcata Ghosts are down. Didnt find a single nanner anywhere on either plants. The trainwreck leaner is just a beauty from God. The Ghost isnt very pretty bag appeal wise. But damn shes one of the loudest plants I've run in a long time. She reeks of hardcore lemon pledge and rotten garbage. Both yielded tremendously. The tw pheno a little more. But the ghost leaner is close second.


----------



## Sleazyb (Mar 15, 2019)

Lemon crash og


----------



## tman42 (Mar 15, 2019)

Pure Ghost OG day 65 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Mar 15, 2019)

Pure Ghost OG #4 day 65 of 12/12


----------



## Sleazyb (Mar 15, 2019)

Arcata skunk


----------



## dstroy (Mar 15, 2019)

growslut said:


> Both Tennessee Kush's have been some of my favorite CV gear. More stable than most and the smoke is heavier. Prob my fav CV strain to blaze. And yes, some of the buds have been fluffy.
> 
> No doubt your grow is going to be damn impressive, @dstroy


Thank you


----------



## hillbill (Mar 15, 2019)

@Sleazyb baseball bat buds. Great plants!


----------



## Indoorpro (Mar 15, 2019)

Tennessee kush got 8 zips off her pic #1
Lvtk got over a pound off her pic #2
Next to one herm lvtk I’m happy so far with CV gear


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Mar 15, 2019)

Awesome looking plants everyone! Excited to give CV a try outdoors this summer, ordered a pack of Cookie Wreck direct and received 7 beans and 5 LVTK freebies. Not too bad if you ask me.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 15, 2019)

Garlic Breath
About 20 - 25 days or so from finish.




Stake 36 inches


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Mar 16, 2019)

Day 53

Triple Nova
 

Ghost OG
 

LVTK


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 16, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Both of my Arcata Ghosts are down. Didnt find a single nanner anywhere on either plants. The trainwreck leaner is just a beauty from God. The Ghost isnt very pretty bag appeal wise. But damn shes one of the loudest plants I've run in a long time. She reeks of hardcore lemon pledge and rotten garbage. Both yielded tremendously. The tw pheno a little more. But the ghost leaner is close second.



Remember a while ago me saying why everyone grew the TW despite some nanner tendencies? Glad ya got your grams. Looks primo man.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 17, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Remember a while ago me saying why everyone grew the TW despite some nanner tendencies? Glad ya got your grams. Looks primo man.


I'm stoked the Tw leaner turned out so well. The tester nug was super nice. And she yielded very well. I already have another one in flower. I remember us talkin about tw and hermie issues back in the day...


----------



## dstroy (Mar 18, 2019)

7 Tennessee Kush #2

 

I’m playing in a contest. The six “best” will go into the veg tent and I’m gonna flower four of them.

I’ve got LVTK clones as a backup, juuuuuuust in case.


----------



## macsnax (Mar 18, 2019)

dstroy said:


> 7 Tennessee Kush #2
> 
> View attachment 4302651
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna lie, I've never seen anyone do seeds like that. But I can totally see how it works.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 18, 2019)

dstroy said:


> 7 Tennessee Kush #2
> 
> View attachment 4302651
> 
> ...


I think i learn something on all your posts @dstroy. I had no idea you could start a seed in a cloner like that.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 18, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I think i learn something on all your posts @dstroy. I had no idea you could start a seed in a cloner like that.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 19, 2019)

Day 57 lvtk prob at peak thc soon, lemon candy smell n super sticky, trich coverage is something else 
Grown directly under a hipar de 630 cmh


----------



## hillbill (Mar 19, 2019)

quiescent said:


> View attachment 4302935


Fleshlight may be more appropriate.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 19, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I think i learn something on all your posts @dstroy. I had no idea you could start a seed in a cloner like that.


I start them in a shotglass in tapwater, then put them in a paper towel. Once they’re big enough I put them into modified collars and then into their final home after that.

That works best for me, no fuss after they’re transplanted.

No medium.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 19, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Fleshlight may be more appropriate.


That's way better lol. I'd post a picture of one but they've banned people for posting less offensive pictures of cars.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2019)

quiescent said:


> That's way better lol. I'd post a picture of one but they've banned people for posting less offensive pictures of cars.


Jizz is cool, penis is cool, but don't you dare post a car with *gasp* a bare ass!

*clutches pearls and covers eyes*


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 19, 2019)

Well I must have recieved all of the ball makers from CV.

I had 2/2 herms on both lemon crashes and hurkles a while back. I gifted some ghost og and hurkle to my brother, all 3 ghost threw balls. 

He had no issues and plants are outdoor. Bummer really cuz I wanted to see them ghost go up against the lvtk clone I sent him too.

Im still gonna run the ghost beans I have but with a big old grain of salt.

I wasnt expecting the ghost to drop a deuce like that but shit happens.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 19, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Jizz is cool, penis is cool, but don't you dare post a car with *gasp* a bare ass!
> 
> *clutches pearls and covers eyes*


----------



## Rivendell (Mar 19, 2019)

The instability is rather annoying, Not just from a lost money perspective. I get a little bummed every time I think about what to pop next and remember the CV seeds still waiting in the wings that I need to get through.

Lost time sucks worse than a few bucks spent on seeds.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 19, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> The instability is rather annoying, Not just from a lost money perspective. I get a little bummed every time I think about what to pop next and remember the CV seeds still waiting in the wings that I need to get through.
> 
> Lost time suck worse than a few bucks spent on seeds.


Wait til you're out of weed because half of your yield was unwanted seeds.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2019)

Sorry to hear everyone's finding so many balls. I've been a little apprehensive about popping these 91SkD for that very reason. I need things to slow down so I can watch them closely.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2019)

lots of good grows with no probs, yet many of the same folks having probs, keep having probs, just an observation. This forum is like 1% of bad reports I see and read about on IG and some other places. I too have held on to my 91 skunk D, but Im gonna do a 91 project coming up and will use them in it. I ain't skeered, lmfao. After hearing all that shit bout Rado's TK91 crosses and I think I seen three stories that they were messed up, some grew out the east cakes and dosido cross with no probs, but some did have probs with those, the plain TK91 fems are just fine or were for me.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> lots of good grows with no probs, yet many of the same folks having probs, keep having probs, just an observation. This forum is like 1% of bad reports I see and read about on IG and some other places. I too have held on to my 91 skunk D, but Im gonna do a 91 project coming up and will use them in it. I ain't skeered, lmfao. After hearing all that shit bout Rado's TK91 crosses and I think I seen three stories that they were messed up, some grew out the east cakes and dosido cross with no probs, but some did have probs with those, the plain TK91 fems are just fine or were for me.


Really? Most of these growers having issues are skilled growers who've been posting grow reports for a while. I trust their ability to grow and be objective.

And yes. *Some* of the of TK91s were fine *if* you were lucky enough to get them from the Expo. The packs that went to the distributors were a different batch. Rado stated this himself when he pulled the stock.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Really? Most of these growers having issues are skilled growers who've been posting grow reports for a while. I trust their ability to grow and be objective.
> 
> And yes. *Some* of the of TK91s were fine *if* you were lucky enough to get them from the Expo. The packs that went to the distributors were a different batch. Rado stated this himself when he pulled the stock.


yep, cept it must not have applied for the TK91's1's. They didn't come from the expo, I don't believe. I was gifted those from parts unknown. And I've talked to him since, there sure ain't been no probs since that round, he must have found who's garden wasn't dialed in and got it goin on. The new bday cake fem crosses coming look fantastic. Yea, I was the one that posted that in the thread way back when, just like what these new fems are gonna be. Keep up with the Rado, for sure, man's makin moves for sure. And again, I grew out the hurkel, lemon crash og, eccw, cw fems, la affie, no herms. Don't really know what to say. Not sure how they gonna find out if its the garden or the beans, lol. It's not obvious. Per the CV probs some keep having.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 19, 2019)

The problem is there's a lot of moving parts to account for. 

How many releases are we going through here? Kept dropping little bits and pieces that most of the big guys moved quickly. Seemed like he did 3 or 4 drops a year. His availability is at an all time high, with his site, in my opinion.

Is/Was Rusty's environment perfect? Imperfect? Is he mimicking the most likely environment, tents, for his selections?I

Are the plants grown by Rusty super healthy or are they super rootbound, yellowed and abused?

We could keep digging on Rusty's end or flip the focus on the end consumers, it's a wasted effort. Could be bad luck. Could be a million things. Only rusty can really put enough pieces of the puzzle together.

There's people having issues, there's people not having issues. I'm definitely going to be disappointed if I run into half of the problems some people are having. I'm sure we're all hoping for the best and doing the best we can to not be the reason for misbehaving plants. 

My Arcata skunk did throw late flower nanners on 3/9 plants. Coulda very easily had one herm earlier or later on me. I think I hit a really nice harvest time on most of em. Really balanced effects that combined to be totally devastating, insanely odiferous. If I let em go another week they might've all thrown nanners who knows.

I hope everyone has a great experience with every seed from every company, it just doesn't happen though.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 19, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> lots of good grows with no probs, yet many of the same folks having probs, keep having probs, just an observation. This forum is like 1% of bad reports I see and read about on IG and some other places. I too have held on to my 91 skunk D, but Im gonna do a 91 project coming up and will use them in it. I ain't skeered, lmfao. After hearing all that shit bout Rado's TK91 crosses and I think I seen three stories that they were messed up, some grew out the east cakes and dosido cross with no probs, but some did have probs with those, the plain TK91 fems are just fine or were for me.


Bro you say that every time I post about finding the 4 herms in CV and now my brother has found some too. 

How do I keep having problems?
 

My word is bond.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 20, 2019)

I believe ya, I just can't figure how Im in smaller containers, in a smaller tent and I should be having probs, yet I don't, and the guys with all the good grow equipment have probs. I guess its the luck of the draw of the beans, no other way to explain it. Wonder if any of those pics I see of folks blasting plants out of solos or beer cups, if that root bound, even young, even a lil bit has anything to do with it. Just brainstorming, can't hardly figure it out. I comment on it as I see it, nobody doubted anyone's word, lol. Just seems like hillbill, tang, you, maybe a couple others, happens a few times, othes not so much. Again, just an observation. It might be karma for asking for 5 yr old replacements, lmfao, j/k, I have to poke you on that one as I never seen anyone do that and get the beans. Hope its not a karmic thing. Hang in there. I will say Im gettin rid of the arcata ghost and cookie wreck fems, keeping the SkunkD91. Too many other good fems out there, Useful, Heisens', even Delicious getting good reviews, lol. To even take a chance. Far as that goes, best gear I've got has been from Rosin and the local chuckers ,not storebought and best fems have come from Useful. Not one herm or problem with his gear ever.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 20, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> lots of good grows with no probs, yet many of the same folks having probs, keep having probs, just an observation. This forum is like 1% of bad reports I see and read about on IG and some other places. I too have held on to my 91 skunk D, but Im gonna do a 91 project coming up and will use them in it. I ain't skeered, lmfao. After hearing all that shit bout Rado's TK91 crosses and I think I seen three stories that they were messed up, some grew out the east cakes and dosido cross with no probs, but some did have probs with those, the plain TK91 fems are just fine or were for me.


Man it seems like every time someone says something about CV balls you are right there to defend CV with your perfect grows( just gets a little old after a while) I think the only thing obvious is if you take LVTK out of the picture you are one of the few that have NOT had problems. Are you Rusty? or working with him?. Every time you bring up your perfect grows you are insulting growers. I have a new grow room that i ran 2 flawless cycles Then on the third i had nanner problems with CV gear. Several other very good growers are having issues as well yet you keep coming back to environment issues. Sorry for the rant but you defending the CV gear is getting stale.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 20, 2019)

lol, no probs, hope you get your problems fixed, lol.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 20, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> lol, no probs, hope you get your problems fixed, lol.


You did not answer the question are you Rusty?


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 20, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> lol, no probs, hope you get your problems fixed, lol.


My problem was a easy fix i got rid of the CV gear


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 20, 2019)

fuck no Im not rusty, lol. Starting to insult your own intellience, man, be mad cause Ive talked to him and ive not had any probs you've had, but dont' get on some stoner conspiracy theory, lmfao. No, Im not Rusty. I said I wasn't gonna say anymore, did you read that, is your glasses on. lol, now c'mon man, try to have a good day. put me on ignore, and you'll be fine.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 20, 2019)

You should contact him and see if he needs a good PR man.


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2019)

I even had all males from Pure LA Affie and 2 Albert throw loads of nanners at 40 days. All other strains in my perpetual were fine. Gonna have to see what this grower did to have all those males from Fem seeds. Light leak? Stress? Maybe moon phase?


----------



## hillbill (Mar 20, 2019)

Just to show there’s no hard feelings I’m about to pop my last 2 Cookie Wreck fems and 6 tester-freebie Cannaventure LVTK x Long Bottom Fighter from Bad Dawg!
They have hit the towel.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2019)

hillbill said:


> I even had all males from Pure LA Affie and 2 Albert throw loads of nanners at 40 days. All other strains in my perpetual were fine. Gonna have to see what this grower did to have all those males from Fem seeds. Light leak? Stress? Maybe moon phase?


Males in fem packs is definitely not cool. 
Most of the time it's hard to prove that a breeder fucked up, but that one is a no-brainer. 

I recently sprouted all my 'half & half' seeds and if any of them turn out male, I'm done with CV for good. 
Some goes for the 2 gorilla wrecks I flipped 4 days ago.


----------



## Thegermling (Mar 20, 2019)

Im in a party cup comp and I have a lvtk going in there. Didnt herm on me yet
I got these seeds last summer.
  
I has to be genetics man. Its the job of the breeder (or chucker) to grow the seeds out and make sure theyre quality seeds before marketing them. Its their job to give people something that will turn out in the end. They shouldnt give people a time bomb to waste a bunch of money on. Too many good growers reporting problems with cv gear as well. I havent experienced that with cv gear but I plan on not buying any in the future with what im seeing. Hope it works out for rusty.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 20, 2019)

Thegermling said:


> Im in a party cup comp and I have a lvtk going in there. Didnt herm on me yet
> I got these seeds last summer.
> View attachment 4303669 View attachment 4303670 View attachment 4303671
> I has to be genetics man. Its the job of the breeder (or chucker) to grow the seeds out and make sure theyre quality seeds before marketing them. Its their job to give people something that will turn out in the end. They shouldnt give people a time bomb to waste a bunch of money on. Too many good growers reporting problems with cv gear as well. I havent experienced that with cv gear but I plan on not buying any in the future with what im seeing. Hope it works out for rusty.


Seems like the LVTK has had the least amount of issues. And some were rely impressive pheno;s


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> Seems like the LVTK has had the least amount of issues. And some were rely impressive pheno;s


Yeah, rumor was that triangle kush was the source of the herms but I'm not convinced. 
My pack of LVTK may get wet very soon...


----------



## dstroy (Mar 20, 2019)

Those little TK#2 seedlings are doing well, I put them in regular collars this morning.


----------



## Sleazyb (Mar 20, 2019)

Lemon crash .


----------



## Sleazyb (Mar 20, 2019)

Arcata skunk . Super loud plants. I did find a ball sack or 2 that I plucked off the lowers. These are the smelliest girls I have ran.


----------



## Sleazyb (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## quiescent (Mar 20, 2019)

Those arcata skunks look like the majority of my pack. Seemed pretty 50-50, obviously there is no question about yield, quality or smells. Hopefully the packs I order for the arc is more of the same.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah, rumor was that triangle kush was the source of the herms but I'm not convinced.
> My pack of LVTK may get wet very soon...


I know that the lvtk is an s1 of a cut of lvtk. Triple nova could be a more open cross, not a selection from the genetics. 

With not many people having issues I'm hopeful you'll find something that works out.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Mar 20, 2019)

First time running rustys gear. Ill be harvesting next week. Ive posted updates with pics in this thread.
2x triple nova
2x LVTK
2x pure ghost OG

No herms to speak of. Small sample size but i have to defend rusty bc my experience has been stellar. I also have these in veg right now (from rusty): cookie wreck, arcata skunk, more triple nova(i like it so much i decided to pop 2 more beans), and pure LA Affie. Bummer that so many have had issues.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I know that the lvtk is an s1 of a cut of lvtk. Triple nova could be a more open cross, not a selection from the genetics.
> 
> With not many people having issues I'm hopeful you'll find something that works out.


The triple nova really is some great smoke. The accidental pollination from unknown parents messed with yield, but I'm not bitter. The seeds look great, and one grown from the blackberry pheno is being transitioned to bloom as we speak (day 5). It is a good lookin plant. I'll get a pic later when lights are on. 

If I remember.

Holy shit, I'm hammered...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> First time running rustys gear. Ill be harvesting next week. Ive posted updates with pics in this thread.
> 2x triple nova
> 2x LVTK
> 2x pure ghost OG
> ...


Did your triple novas stretch like crazy? 
4 out of 5 in my crop were stretchy bitches -- and the short one wasn't impressive at all. Pretty sure it was the runt.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Mar 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Did your triple novas stretch like crazy?
> 4 out of 5 in my crop were stretchy bitches -- and the short one wasn't impressive at all. Pretty sure it was the runt.


Yeah they stretched about 3x original size at flip. My LVTK is the only one that could keep up. I was more excited about the ghost OG going in, but the triple novas have out performed the ghost in vigor and resin production. My novas are almost identical. They even both had a weird 4 leaf mutation in veg but quickly grew out of it.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 20, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Yeah they stretched about 3x original size at flip. My LVTK is the only one that could keep up. I was more excited about the ghost OG going in, but the triple novas have out performed the ghost in vigor and resin production. My novas are almost identical. They even both had a weird 4 leaf mutation in veg but quickly grew out of it.


I got 3 triple nova phenos: 

citrus with a hint of pine

dirty socks
blackberry 
I don't have a favorite. 
They are all very nice.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Mar 20, 2019)

Albert Super Tramp is slow growing and slow to bud not much stretch. Just doesn't want to grow. Idk


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Mar 20, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> I got 3 triple nova phenos:
> 
> citrus with a hint of pine
> 
> ...


My novas definitely lean towards the triangle side. Would've been nice to find a blackberry pheno but thats why i chose to pop 2 more beans out of that pack!


----------



## Sleazyb (Mar 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Those arcata skunks look like the majority of my pack. Seemed pretty 50-50, obviously there is no question about yield, quality or smells. Hopefully the packs I order for the arc is more of the same.


How did they smoke man? They smell so amazing , they got my hopes pretty high.


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 21, 2019)

Smoke report: 

Arcata Ghost (Trainwreck leaner)

She has hints of lemon head candy and funk. To say shes sticky doesnt even describe her. She absolutely ruined a pair of trimmers. We had to keep cleaning them. They got to where they wouldnt even open. Taste I give her a good solid 9. She taste exactly like she smells. Strong lemon taste. With just a touch of funk on the backend. The lemon taste lingers for a bit afterwards. The smoke is thick. And has hardcore lung expansion. The high is very strong. And hits you hard behind the eyes. And just barely fades into the body n legs. Mostly head high. Lots of pressure behind the forehead. But it's real giggly and laughy. Gives you permagrin instantly.

Arcata Ghost (Ghost OG leaner)

Idek what to say about this pheno. She doesnt have the trich development like the trainwreck pheno. But she is probably the loudest plant I've run in the last few years. She has a slight lemony nose. But mostly its loud funk n rotten garbage. I didnt keep a cut of her. And I wish I would've. The high is absolutely phenomenal. Super creeper. And when it hits you. It hits like a bag of bricks. Taste is all lemon and a kushy type taste. No lung expansion at all. Taste is very strong. And stays in your mouth for a good bit. 

Yield: both phenos in 2gals produced over 5 zips. The trainwreck leaner yielded 2 grams under 6 zips. Ghost leaner 5.25 zips. 

I have the trainwreck leaner in flower again already. First run was under 2700k and 3000k. And the frost was extreme. This run is only half way through under a new light all 4k. And she is already frostier than the first run. And she was dusted a few select males. The trainwreck leaner is a true keeper.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> The triple nova really is some great smoke. The accidental pollination from unknown parents messed with yield, but I'm not bitter. The seeds look great, and one grown from the blackberry pheno is being transitioned to bloom as we speak (day 5). It is a good lookin plant. I'll get a pic later when lights are on.


Here's my Triple Nova bastard plant:


----------



## hlpdsk (Mar 22, 2019)

LVTK ~7+ weeks


----------



## macsnax (Mar 22, 2019)

hlpdsk said:


> LVTK ~7+ weeks
> View attachment 4305091


Is that a fan leaf bud down there bottom right? Very cool!


----------



## Thegermling (Mar 22, 2019)

hlpdsk said:


> LVTK ~7+ weeks
> View attachment 4305091


Id keep a cut of that. If you can recreate that in a clone of that plant youve got a special girl. Unless youre using some kind of hormone like kelp to rule out hormones which can do that. Whenever a plant does that, without additional hormones, it means the plant is pushing out way too many trichomes. Its got nowhere else to push them out so it pushes them out of the petioles. Could be badass for breeding with it.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 22, 2019)

Pure Ghost OG #1, harvest day, day 65 of 12/12


----------



## tman42 (Mar 22, 2019)

Pure Ghost OG #4, harvest day, day 65 of 12/12


----------



## quiescent (Mar 22, 2019)

Iirc the #4 looks like the pheno heisen ran a couple of times.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 22, 2019)

Las Vegas Triangle Kush, harvest day, day 65 of 12/12


----------



## Tylerw20 (Mar 23, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Pure Ghost OG #1, harvest day, day 65 of 12/12
> View attachment 4305150 View attachment 4305151 View attachment 4305152


The colors from flushing? Did you grow in soil? Under what type of light?


----------



## tman42 (Mar 23, 2019)

Tylerw20 said:


> The colors from flushing? Did you grow in soil? Under what type of light?


Grown in a Current Culture RDWC in a 5'x 10' tent under 2k watt HPS. Flushed with only water for the last eight days.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Mar 23, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Grown in a Current Culture RDWC in a 5'x 10' tent under 2k watt HPS. Flushed with only water for the last eight days.


Yeah I don't have that for my ghost but ours still looking good using Ocean Forest soil, 750 watts leds 4x4 tents from clones.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 23, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Pure Ghost OG #4, harvest day, day 65 of 12/12
> View attachment 4305161 View attachment 4305162 View attachment 4305163


That #4 is the nicest looking pheno of The Ghost OG i have seen to date. Hope you got a clone of her. Probable has been but i can not remember another Ghost og having any purple coloring like that.


----------



## Opie1971 (Mar 23, 2019)

Triple Nova reaching for the sky, lol.
If she keeps going, I'm gonna have to start supercropping, even after my topping method of cutting out the top 4 or 5 nodes. A stretcher for sure.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 23, 2019)

Bummer to hear about the balls popping up on some of these fems. I was looking to grab Arcata Ghost, Cheap Thrills and Triple Nova. I will now be going with reg Flaming Cookies,Tennessee Purple Kush and Garlic Breath. Has anyone grown out Larry's Lemon Cookies?


----------



## tman42 (Mar 23, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> That #4 is the nicest looking pheno of The Ghost OG i have seen to date. Hope you got a clone of her. Probable has been but i can not remember another Ghost og having any purple coloring like that.


Thank you! Unfortunately I did not take clones as I am trying to run through some seeds at the moment and am hoarding entirely way too many strains for my space. I do have a couple more packs of this so I will run them again in the future.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 23, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Thank you! Unfortunately I did not take clones as I am trying to run through some seeds at the moment and am hoarding entirely way too many strains for my space. I do have a couple more packs of this so I will run them again in the future.


Me too! I've been burning through seeds lately. 
Ain't got time for plants that can't keep up with their peers.
Fuck the runts. They require special treatment for subpar results. 
Yeah sure, they could be super frosty or special in some other way -- but so could normal plants w/decent yields. 

Fuck the runts.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 23, 2019)

Giggsy70 said:


> Bummer to hear about the balls popping up on some of these fems. I was looking to grab Arcata Ghost, Cheap Thrills and Triple Nova. I will now be going with reg Flaming Cookies,Tennessee Purple Kush and Garlic Breath. Has anyone grown out Larry's Lemon Cookies?


Don't sleep on the LVTK fems, lots of amazing results in here with only a couple of hiccups.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 23, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Me too! I've been burning through seeds lately.
> Ain't got time for plants that can't keep up with their peers.
> Fuck the runts. They require special treatment for subpar results.
> Yeah sure, they could be super frosty or special in some other way -- but so could normal plants w/decent yields.
> ...


I read this to myself with so much anger, like an angry accent, then got to the end and lol'd


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 24, 2019)

Some rock solid lvtk.... lemon candy terps all over


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Mar 26, 2019)

LVTK DAY 63 got the chop
Pics dont do it justice. Beautiful plant, good yielder. Will attempt a reveg. Fingers crossed


----------



## Sleazyb (Mar 26, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> LVTK DAY 63 got the chop
> Pics dont do it justice. Beautiful plant, good yielder. Will attempt a reveg. Fingers crossed
> 
> View attachment 4307284 View attachment 4307286


What a beauty


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 26, 2019)

Catching up on some trim work.

LVTK


----------



## Sleazyb (Mar 26, 2019)

Arcata skunks and a lemon crash in the back. Nearing their end. Super loud plants .


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 26, 2019)

Smokin on some cookie wreck. Tastes and smells like limey dough with some anise, really unique. Not that strong but it makes me sleepy, good nighttime smoke. 

Here's a pheno of the chem 91 s1's I grew out. Now this shit is super strong, definitely don't wanna smoke this first thing in the morning. Really pungent skunky fuel smell. Love it

Got some tennessee kush #2 going for outdoors this year. Should be fun, always been interested in that hawgsbreath.


----------



## quiescent (Mar 26, 2019)

Nice looking nugs, man.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 26, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Nice looking nugs, man.


Thanks man. I gotta give props to rusty for the great genetics.


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 26, 2019)

Lvtk can’t wait to try this stuff, lemon candy nose and kinda skunky too... looks potent picked on 59 days


----------



## dstroy (Mar 27, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Smokin on some cookie wreck. Tastes and smells like limey dough with some anise, really unique. Not that strong but it makes me sleepy, good nighttime smoke.View attachment 4307418 View attachment 4307419
> 
> Here's a pheno of the chem 91 s1's I grew out. Now this shit is super strong, definitely don't wanna smoke this first thing in the morning. Really pungent skunky fuel smell. Love itView attachment 4307420
> 
> Got some tennessee kush #2 going for outdoors this year. Should be fun, always been interested in that hawgsbreath.


I'm running some tk#2 for the ultimate growing competition.

I hope it's as good as the LVTK I've got. I'm interested in the hb as well.


----------



## dubekoms (Mar 27, 2019)

*Here *is a thread i found on the hogsbreath with some good info if anyone is interested. 

"As far as growing the Clone Only... Huge yields, of Very Frosty flowers... It gets so frosty, it almost looks like mold... Extremely Resinous plant....Big dense flowers.. Pretty quick to flower, around 8 - 9 weeks from pistil development... The smell is weird, or hard for me to describe... Ill stop what Im doing and rub teh sugar leaves to try and get an accurate description... i did this the other night and still had a hard time accurately describing it.. Alright.. i just tried to pin point the exact smell of Hogsbreath 6 weeks in bloom.. And its some what of a complex smell, with a couple different smells mixed in there..... I get like a Mentholly/paint thinner with another more well known pot smell in there... Its really hard to describe, and Im not good at this anyways.. BUt its Absolutely a Very Loud smell...And over powering... I can say this.. Its NOT a stinky skunk smell and it doesnt really smell like bad breath too much either.. Its a Foul smell, a smell that is hard to describe, But its a smell that i think alot of people have smelled before with pot...I have Afghan Bullrider right next to her and teh Bullrider has Kind of that same sharp astringent smell... I just cant think of words to describe it.. BUt I know Everyone has had a plant with these types of smells before..

The Hogsbreath clone is pretty easy to spot either be it in hybrids or clone grows.... The leaves and structure of the plant sticks out a little.. The leaves are pretty unique too.... Its weird, and Ive not really seen this in any other plants, but omsetimes the serrations on teh leaves kind of curl up a little, and Im talking in straight veg the leaves will do this.....Im not talking about leaves 'Canoeing" from heat or whatever, but teh actual serrations on teh leaves will turn upwards...Once you see it, You will know exactly what I am talking about..... And this will make it very easy to spot The Hogsbreath phenos in the Garlic Breath plants you are growing.. And you will be able to tell very early on in veg... i commented on someones Garlic Breath pics just the other day, about seeing the Hogsbreath pheno in a group veg shot they posted...

I know when I was younger, I remember hearing all about The Legendary Hogsbreath Clone from tennessee supposedly... I wanted it for a Very long time, and just like 2 years ago, It kind of fell in my lap, and Ive had it ever since.... Im not a huge Indica lover, I like more Day Time type smokes.. BUt Hogsbreath is an old clone, and I cant see me ever throwing her away.... Super Easy to grow....really stable.. Ive even heard that you cant reverse her if you try.. i dont know how much truth is to that, I have not tried to reverse her yet... But She is a huge yielder, of potent, Night Time meds.. This shit will put you out quick.."


----------



## Lightgreen2k (Mar 27, 2019)

Garlic Breath [Tennessee Hogsbreath clone x Chem D BXII ]
Frosting up the day 50's


----------



## dstroy (Mar 28, 2019)

I got 4 Tennessee kush #2 goin, this is day 10 18/6 I left my light cranked up 50% overnight on accident a couple days ago and cooked the first set of leaves. Looks like they’re on track now.

 

Hopefully I don’t do that again


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Mar 28, 2019)

@rubyfruit says gday


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 29, 2019)

Is cookie wreck trainwreck crossed to gsc? Im growing it but dont know the lineage


----------



## hillbill (Mar 30, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Is cookie wreck trainwreck crossed to gsc? Im growing it but dont know the lineage


Check Seedfinder for that kind if info, very useful site!

That is indeed why it is called Cookie Wreck.


----------



## coppershot (Mar 30, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Is cookie wreck trainwreck crossed to gsc? Im growing it but dont know the lineage


Straight from the CV website.

https://www.cannaventureseeds.com/product-page/cookie-wreck-feminized

Cookie Wreck Fem is a Cookie Wreck CV Cut x Cookie Wreck CV Cut. The popular Cookie Wreck line in Feminized seed form. It took us a while, but we finally listened. Now in Feminized version, at your request. We made it simple and pure by using our Cookie Wreck mother and reversed her back to herself. This line will produce high THC phenos and high CBD phenos and then phenos that are mixed with 1:1 cbd / thc ratios. Great CBD line. Solid producer with good yields of high quality flowers. Enjoy

And...

https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cookie_Wreck/CannaVenture_Seeds/


----------



## yellowrx03 (Mar 30, 2019)

Cookie wreck pheno 1
Cookie wreck pheno 2 
 
Only grew out 2 from seed. Both around 4 weeks into flower and Both very different. Pheno 1 has a citrus nose on her and alot more frosty. Pheno 2 definitely has a cookie dough smell but not as frosty as her sister. Pheno 1 is starting to show hints of purple.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Mar 30, 2019)

Pure ghost og day 67 got the chop

Good yielder. straight up pine smell on her.



LVTK drying up


Triple nova bout ready to be trimmed up


----------



## dstroy (Mar 30, 2019)

Lvtk, keeps getting better.


----------



## CAPT CHESAPEAKE (Mar 31, 2019)

dstroy said:


> I got 4 Tennessee kush #2 goin, this is day 10 18/6 I left my light cranked up 50% overnight on accident a couple days ago and cooked the first set of leaves. Looks like they’re on track now.
> 
> View attachment 4308150
> 
> Hopefully I don’t do that again


I always enjoy looking at your setup @dstroy. Starts out looking like a laboratory and 2 weeks later Boom jungle mode. That Lvtk sure looks tasty.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 31, 2019)

CAPT CHESAPEAKE said:


> I always enjoy looking at your setup @dstroy. Starts out looking like a laboratory and 2 weeks later Boom jungle mode. That Lvtk sure looks tasty.


Yeah man I got lucky with what I got to choose from in that pack. Good stuff for sure. Thank you


----------



## tman42 (Apr 1, 2019)

Tennessee Kush#2 day 26 of 12/12


----------



## hillbill (Apr 2, 2019)

2 Cookie Wreck maybe fems in early veg and they are tiny having maybe 1/4 the mass as 6 LVTK x LBF GLG freebies planted at the same time. Healthy with solid structure very small. Only flowered 1 of these which was small from the start and stayed that way. Potency however, was remarkable and intense.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Apr 4, 2019)

Lvtk tester nug
Been drying 8 days. Beautiful dense ass buds. Rolled a nice joint. Really enjoying the mellow high. Cant wait to try it again after a long cure. Attempting to reveg this bitch. Dont want to lose her.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 4, 2019)

Both my lvtk is growing so slowly


----------



## dstroy (Apr 5, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Both my lvtk is growing so slowly


That sucks, what do they look like?


----------



## dstroy (Apr 5, 2019)

4 Tennessee kush #2 day 18 18/6


----------



## hlpdsk (Apr 5, 2019)

LVTK lower and closer look at that fan leaf bud, no hormones
 
Pure Ghost OG freebie lower


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 5, 2019)

Albert SuperTramp, im leaving it outdoors now that my cutting has rooted..Been spraying micronized sulphur every couple days as I think broad mites are minimally in my garden...


----------



## dstroy (Apr 6, 2019)

lvtk


My favorite pheno.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 6, 2019)

Icy looking, very nice.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Apr 7, 2019)

AWST looks like a Christmas tree comes with white ornaments.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 7, 2019)

Just did first up pot of 6 Cannaventure LVTK x LBF Regis from Bad Dawg and they are just doing everything right. Leaning toward wide leaves and sturdy build so far.

2 Cookie Wreck riding along are still small but have good bigger roots. No hurry right now so we’ll just hang with em.


----------



## yellowrx03 (Apr 7, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Just did first up pot of 6 Cannaventure LVTK x LBF Regis from Bad Dawg and they are just doing everything right. Leaning toward wide leaves and sturdy build so far.
> 
> 2 Cookie Wreck riding along are still small but have good bigger roots. No hurry right now so we’ll just hang with em.


My 2 cookie wrecks are rather small as well. I should of veg'd them longer.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 7, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Icy looking, very nice.


Thank you. It's tasty.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Apr 7, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> View attachment 4293177 I know I said no veg pics unless something interesting happens.
> Well it happened. 1 L.A.Affie refuses to grow a set of true leaves.View attachment 4293176 Not sure if I should transplant it along with the others today.All of them are rooted in the pellets well and are coming out the sides and bottoms.
> This is a first for me.Not sure if she is going to start pushing out true leaves or what.
> Any suggestions?


Well,the runt must've heard me talking about her and decided to come out of her funk. No space to flower them for about a week.I'm going to top them all for clone up pot and flower them. Runt


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Apr 7, 2019)

Triple Nova finished product pic
This shit is bang you over the fucking head narcotic high type shit. Dense sticky nugs. The LVTK is more mellow which i prefer most of the time. No herms, not one seed to be found. Ive got 2 more flowering right now and they seem very similar. This is primo meds. Smell is mostly og gassy terps with small hint of berries, this translates to taste whichbis very satisfying on exhale. This is some go outside and play with your kids and have fun shit. Pics dont do justice.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 8, 2019)

yellowrx03 said:


> My 2 cookie wrecks are rather small as well. I should of veg'd them longer.


Got 2 CW fem freebies in veg and they are slow and small as was the one I flowered earlier. Not in a hurry so will probably veg a while. Hope they really are girls. Herb from the other one was excellent but not much of it.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 8, 2019)

Nice looking nugs *TrailBlazer12747*...


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's good to know, I'll keep it in mind


that is good to know, that's happening to a breed i'm working on now.....

i just was doing a little research cause i was wondering, now i know


----------



## macsnax (Apr 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> that is good to know, that's happening to a breed i'm working on now.....
> 
> i just was doing a little research cause i was wondering, now i know


Can't find that post, what was it referring to?


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)

it was an earlier post when you and dstroy were talking about calmag and led. Especially when they are too close together, let me see if i can find it....


----------



## BudmanTX (Apr 8, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Can't find that post, what was it referring to?


page 132, post 2607, 2608 area


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 8, 2019)

My cut of Arcata Trainwreck. Absolutely killer smoke. So good I made a few chucks to it. Lookn forward to seeing how she turns out crossed with Maui Wowie x(Purple Haze x Malawai) 

     

Clone run that was dusted.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 8, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Can't find that post, what was it referring to?


Getting deficiencies when they grow close to cobs on the old formula of megacrop, unless we add calmag.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Nice looking nugs *TrailBlazer12747*...


Thanks bro. I found some great stuff in evey pack. Can't wait for the pure ghost og to be done drying.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 8, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Getting deficiencies when they grow close to cobs on the old formula of megacrop, unless we add calmag.


Ahh yes that will happen. I tried a sample of the new stuff. It's in the old is out. The stable pH is priceless to me. I'll use the old stuff up on the veggie garden. BTW, all plants love that stuff, not just mj.


----------



## macsnax (Apr 8, 2019)

BudmanTX said:


> it was an earlier post when you and dstroy were talking about calmag and led. Especially when they are too close together, let me see if i can find it....


I was using calimagic @2ml pg. I just ordered a bunch of stuff from gln, so I grabbed their calmag. It's the white chunks you see in their new formula, dissolves super quick. And I can't tell one bit of difference from calimagic. But I think I hear the new is doing better on deficiencies, under led? Can anyone confirm that, or am I mistaken?


----------



## macsnax (Apr 8, 2019)

Fuck me. I just hopped on their site to check the npk of their calmag. Doesn't even say, but it does say it's a secondary nitrogen booster. I've been feeding it to my plants in flower! They're only week 3, glad I caught it now. Back to calimagic..... It also says the new formula should be good to go on the calmag.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 8, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Getting deficiencies when they grow close to cobs on the old formula of megacrop, unless we add calmag.


Hmmm, I do soil and im on the old formula of megacrop. I do make a potent soil mix myself, other then that I have no defeciency with megacrop using soil.. I love my megacrop, it cuts the hassle out of watering

I dont use it until halfway or later with veg though, I use the cheap blue stuff until then


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 9, 2019)

Running strips with far reds and deep reds. I have to add 1g dry of epsom per gallon in week 5+ on longer flowering strains in coco. And 0.5g in soil. With the new formula. I have bags n bags of both new and old. I've been mixing the old formula. For coco. Using 5g of megacrop and 1g of Epsom. Pre mixing the dry ingredients. With 0.75 of Bud Explosion. And they grow very well. Absolutely no deficiency.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 9, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Running strips with far reds and deep reds. I have to add 1g dry of epsom per gallon in week 5+ on longer flowering strains in coco. And 0.5g in soil. With the new formula. I have bags n bags of both new and old. I've been mixing the old formula. For coco. Using 5g of megacrop and 1g of Epsom. Pre mixing the dry ingredients. With 0.75 of Bud Explosion. And they grow very well. Absolutely no deficiency.


What's your EC? 
About how much volume is a gram of epsom? 

Yeah, I'm lazy and don't want to break out the triple beam...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm was seeing so many deficiencies I said fuck it and began adding GH micro and epsom to what I was already giving them (RAW bloom + calimagic). 
Seems to have helped and the insane stretch has slowed down. 
But that could also be because they are now in week 4. 

I culled a plant a couple of days ago & the cut stem had super thin walls. Looked like a drinking straw.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What's your EC?
> About how much volume is a gram of epsom?
> 
> Yeah, I'm lazy and don't want to break out the triple beam...


Idk I dont check ec or ppm anymore. And 1 gram measured out in digis is less than half a tablespoon


----------



## dstroy (Apr 9, 2019)

4 Tennessee kush 2 day 22 18/6 from sprout

 

Sorry about the sign, it’s for a comp.

Just waiting for my flower tent to finish



Soon


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2019)

dstroy said:


> 4 Tennessee kush 2 day 22 18/6 from sprout
> 
> View attachment 4314681
> 
> ...


Is that still the lvtk flowering? Or something else?


----------



## dstroy (Apr 9, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Is that still the lvtk flowering? Or something else?


Bagseed grape ape on day 49


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 9, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Bagseed grape ape on day 49


Ok, I thought you already harvested the lvtk but I was like "man is one going 100+ days?" Lol cheers.

How's that grape ape smelling? I got a cut I call grape sato that is a cross of grapes 13 by hazeman, grape stomper x g13, and my miyagi cross and that little bugger smells like grape jolly ranchers. Hoping the flavor is similar.

I plan on reversing sato and crossing to black dog, lvtk, my oran jones and a couple others in near future. Should be some nice crosses if all goes well.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 9, 2019)

So the first run of Arcata Ghost was flowered under 2700k and 3000k mix spectrum in recycled soil. Triched out and heavy yield. This run is being flowered under all 3500k and in coco. And she has a strange nose to her. Not like the first run. And doesnt look like she will yield as much. But I am in a smaller pot. First run was in 2gal this run is 1gal. But the nose is way fruity this run. Anyone else run arcata ghost more than once, and it be different between runs?


----------



## dstroy (Apr 9, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ok, I thought you already harvested the lvtk but I was like "man is one going 100+ days?" Lol cheers.
> 
> How's that grape ape smelling? I got a cut I call grape sato that is a cross of grapes 13 by hazeman, grape stomper x g13, and my miyagi cross and that little bugger smells like grape jolly ranchers. Hoping the flavor is similar.
> 
> I plan on reversing sato and crossing to black dog, lvtk, my oran jones and a couple others in near future. Should be some nice crosses if all goes well.




Whew, I wouldn't keep a 100 day flower around unless it was a holy grail.

It smells overwhelmingly like burnt rubber in flower. Really pungent, nose crinkle, rather unpleasant.



After drying it is the sweetest smelling strain I have and the taste is sweet and smooth, with a nice mouth feel, not sticky or dry.

go figure 

shit's weird


----------



## macsnax (Apr 9, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> So the first run of Arcata Ghost was flowered under 2700k and 3000k mix spectrum in recycled soil. Triched out and heavy yield. This run is being flowered under all 3500k and in coco. And she has a strange nose to her. Not like the first run. And doesnt look like she will yield as much. But I am in a smaller pot. First run was in 2gal this run is 1gal. But the nose is way fruity this run. Anyone else run arcata ghost more than once, and it be different between runs?


One of my AST did after reveg, the clones from that are showing way more broad fans, much larger serrations too. It will be going into flower soon.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 11, 2019)

@TrailBlazer12747 thanks for sharing your Triple Nova with us. I have a cut of her from a trusted source that is 24 days into 12/12. She stayed very squatty and bushy, total indica growth pattern. Right now the smell is super mega fruity. No pine or anything else really. Did yours change smell as she matured like many strains do, adding more complexity to the aroma? I really like this fruity smell lol. I can't get a picture right now, lights are out but I can tomorrow.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Apr 11, 2019)

Renfro said:


> @TrailBlazer12747 thanks for sharing your Triple Nova with us. I have a cut of her from a trusted source that is 24 days into 12/12. She stayed very squatty and bushy, total indica growth pattern. Right now the smell is super mega fruity. No pine or anything else really. Did yours change smell as she matured like many strains do, adding more complexity to the aroma? I really like this fruity smell lol. I can't get a picture right now, lights are out but I can tomorrow.


Im very interested in this short squatty triple nova you have. I have 2 more in flower right now and they are the lankiest girls in the room. Maybe you have the BlackBerry pheno im looking for. Keep us updated.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 11, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Im very interested in this short squatty triple nova you have. I have 2 more in flower right now and they are the lankiest girls in the room. Maybe you have the BlackBerry pheno im looking for. Keep us updated.


Will do. I shall get a picture of it tomorrow. I have a wedding cake and a lemon skunk that are the same age and the lemon skunk is super tall and big, the wedding cake is in between the two.


----------



## tman42 (Apr 12, 2019)

Tennessee Kush #2 day 36 of 12/12


----------



## dstroy (Apr 12, 2019)

Tennessee kush #2 day 25 18/6

 
They’re in 5 gallon buckets


----------



## Renfro (Apr 12, 2019)

So here are some pics of my Triple Nova cut on day 25 of 12/12. I used my grow glasses to take the pics so there is some glare, last pic is without glasses. The Triple nova is on the right, next to a wedding cake.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 12, 2019)

Triple Nova
After being supercropped, I don't like bending and breaking over branches, but didn't have a choice with this one. Much different than your pheno Renfro.


----------



## Renfro (Apr 12, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4316343 View attachment 4316344 Triple Nova
> After being supercropped, I don't like bending and breaking over branches, but didn't have a choice with this one. Much different than your pheno Renfro.


She's frosty.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 12, 2019)

Renfro said:


> She's frosty.


Yeah, I took those pics in the dark, lol, right when the lights went off, suprised me that they weren't more blurry. You may have a really unique pheno by it staying that short. I'm sure it'll be really frosty regardless, all of these have been that I've seen.
I've got a Hurkle and a Tennessee Kush started now also, not sure if they'll stay in or go outside yet.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 17, 2019)

4 Tennessee kush 2 day 30 18/6

I bumped up the lights to 25% a few days ago


 

They all respond well to topping.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 19, 2019)

Anyone run into stunted slow growing las vegas triangle cuts? They were freebies so I cant complain but im just wondering...

I have 2 of them and omg they are slow, one is still in small pot, mever even made it to 2nd transplant..I ended up topping both and using it for clones



 
Albert Super Tramp started maybe a 2 week before the triangle cut


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 19, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Anyone run into stunted slow growing las vegas triangle cuts? They were freebies so I cant complain but im just wondering...
> 
> I have 2 of them and omg they are slow, one is still in small pot, mever even made it to 2nd transplant..I ended up topping both and using it for clones
> 
> ...


Most lvtk Ive seen were the opposite, fast vigorous growth, esp in flower. 

My lvtk is in that camp, grows like a weed.


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> But the nose is way fruity this run. Anyone else run arcata ghost more than once, and it be different between runs?


I have run AG multiple times and have had several different smelling phenos. The last one was short, maybe 50% stretch and smelled like a pack of Lime Newport's. Hard hitting sativa hybrid. The one thing that has stayed the same has been the heavy yields


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 20, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> I have run AG multiple times and have had several different smelling phenos. The last one was short, maybe 50% stretch and smelled like a pack of Lime Newport's. Hard hitting sativa hybrid. The one thing that has stayed the same has been the heavy yields


I mean the same cut. Not different phenos. But I agree with you on the yields. The pheno i found yields very very well. Above average. And so far its my fav smoke this year out of everything I've run so far. I think I've harvested eleven different strains since Jan 2nd.


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 20, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I mean the same cut. Not different phenos.


I'm not on top of my game right now,lol. I've ran multiple CV strains. AG, LVTK, AST, Tennessee kush #2 and cookie wreck. Happy 420


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 20, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> I'm not on top of my game right now,lol. I've ran multiple CV strains. AG, LVTK, AST, Tennessee kush #2 and cookie wreck. Happy 420


It's all good man. Happy 420. What did you like the best out of what CV gear you've run?


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 20, 2019)

I forgot to mention that I have grown the Gorrilla Wreck and Pure Ghost OG. The pure ghost is superb in bag appeal, smell and high. The Arcata ghost is a close second.

Arcata Ghost "short pheno"


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 20, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> I forgot to mention that I have grown the Gorrilla Wreck and Pure Ghost OG. The pure ghost is superb in bag appeal, smell and high. The Arcata ghost is a close second.
> 
> Arcata Ghost "short pheno"


That AG looks pretty nice. I think I have a pack, but haven't started any yet. Decided to try out Arcata Skunk this go round.


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 20, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> I forgot to mention that I have grown the Gorrilla Wreck and Pure Ghost OG. The pure ghost is superb in bag appeal, smell and high. The Arcata ghost is a close second.
> 
> Arcata Ghost "short pheno"


That bud structure looks like it resembles mine.


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 20, 2019)

Another shot of the AG


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 20, 2019)

socaljoe said:


> That AG looks pretty nice. I think I have a pack, but haven't started any yet. Decided to try out Arcata Skunk this go round.


Thank you, I have not seen this strain grown yet. How are they?


----------



## socaljoe (Apr 20, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Thank you, I have not seen this strain grown yet. How are they?


Mine are just babies right now. Someone grew AS and posted it here, his were pretty chunky as I recall. I've got high hopes.


----------



## hillbill (Apr 21, 2019)

Still have 2 Cookie Wreck fems in veg that are beginning to grow a little but are still smaller than 6 LVTK x LBF, even smaller than the one I nearly culled. And those were topped! No hurry to flower the Cookie Wreck soon so patience is easy here.


----------



## Lurrabq (Apr 21, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Another shot of the AG


I grew one AG that looked to be leaning towards the Ghost side, then the golfballs got spear like. Whytewidow has a Train wreck Dom clone that mine ended up looking like. Some nice work from both of you.

Agree on the smoke. Very close second to the pure Ghost. Keeps me moving around the house as long as I don't hit it too hard!


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 21, 2019)

Lurrabq said:


> I grew one AG that looked to be leaning towards the Ghost side, then the golfballs got spear like. Whytewidow has a Train wreck Dom clone that mine ended up looking like. Some nice work from both of you.


Thank you, I am running the 91skunk D fem and Electric Larry Land next. I bet there are some tasty treats to enjoy out of these 2 collaboration.


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 21, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Still have 2 Cookie Wreck fems in veg that are beginning to grow a little but are still smaller than 6 LVTK x LBF, even smaller than the one I nearly culled. And those were topped! No hurry to flower the Cookie Wreck soon so patience is easy here.


Cant wait to hear your thoughts on the finished product of CW


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 21, 2019)

LVTK cured, smells like a pair of Hossier slicks


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 21, 2019)

I just up potted another clone of AG tw pheno. Im gonna keep it around. I thoroughly enjoy it. And chopped one I ran in coco 1gal under some bridgelux. That turned out fantastic again. It was a small seed run of it. Used a Maui Wowie x(Purple Haze x Malawai) male. And hit three big branches. They should be fun to hunt through. Everything that male has been hit to
Had just been phenomenal. I'm lucky to have got my hands on a big big vial of it. Before everyone found out how good it has been. He has hit several big time hype crosses with it. So why not. And as expected clone run was better than first run of the seed plant.


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 22, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> I just up potted another clone of AG tw pheno. Im gonna keep it around. I thoroughly enjoy it. And chopped one I ran in coco 1gal under some bridgelux. That turned out fantastic again. It was a small seed run of it. Used a Maui Wowie x(Purple Haze x Malawai) male.


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 22, 2019)

This sounds awesome, zoom zoom for sure


----------



## THT (Apr 22, 2019)

A very pregnant LVTK (hit with sour tangie), she stretched like some of you warned she would, not a very loud smell but good trich coverage.


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 22, 2019)

Supercropped Triple Nova


----------



## Giggsy70 (Apr 23, 2019)

*Hemp Depot *has a sale going on 2 for 1 on Cannaventure seeds until May 20th


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 23, 2019)

THT said:


> A very pregnant LVTK (hit with sour tangie)


This sounds like it would make some flavorful smoke


----------



## whytewidow (Apr 23, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> This sounds like it would make some flavorful smoke


I thought the same thing.


----------



## THT (Apr 23, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> This sounds like it would make some flavorful smoke


we shall see in a few months I do say


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 24, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> View attachment 4322046
> 
> Supercropped Triple Nova
> 
> View attachment 4322047


These look great. Did you supercrop because of the stretch?


----------



## Opie1971 (Apr 24, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> These look great. Did you supercrop because of the stretch?


Yes, had to man, she was started under 12/12 from seed, and I cut the top 4 or 5 nodes off, leaving the bottom 2 nodes for 4 branches, still stretched, a lot.


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 25, 2019)

My 91 Skunk D just broke ground. Really interested in a perfect 50/50 pheno. This seems like a great taste as well as being almost evenly divided between indica and sativa. I'm sure this cross has happened before, I just havnt seen it until now


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 27, 2019)

Cool lil whorled 91 skunk D


----------



## hillbill (Apr 27, 2019)

Still trying to get some size on 2 little Cookie Wreck in veg in gallon and half trash can containers. Al green and had good roots but small and slow. Hope they are real girls and will flower within a week I think.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 27, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Still trying to get some size on 2 little Cookie Wreck in veg in gallon and half trash can containers. Al green and had good roots but small and slow. Hope they are real girls and will flower within a week I think.


My cookie wrecks are also slow in veg


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 28, 2019)

Arcata Ghost scrogged


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 28, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Still trying to get some size on 2 little Cookie Wreck in veg in gallon and half trash can containers. Al green and had good roots but small and slow. Hope they are real girls and will flower within a week I think.


Keep us posted


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 28, 2019)

My albert supertramp is so nice big and smelly, so unfortunate my cutting is not growing well 

I took a emergency flowered cutting in my oxycloner now, I hope it roots, it be a shame to find the perfect pheno with no cuts....


----------



## THT (Apr 29, 2019)

Lvtk lookin pretty good, developing a bit of a.. chem like smell? Not what I was expecting, but not bad.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 29, 2019)

THT said:


> Lvtk lookin pretty good, developing a bit of a.. chem like smell? Not what I was expecting, but not bad.
> View attachment 4325204


That is similar to my pheno, not really fruity but hashy fuel type smell. Get smoke, potency and effect wise.


----------



## THT (Apr 29, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> not really fruity but hashy fuel type smell


That sounds right, almost reminding me of stardawg a little which I am bummed about but glad to hear the smoke is good. My other plant was a runt and she smells pretty much identical to this one too.


----------



## dstroy (Apr 30, 2019)

4 Tennessee kush #2 day 7 12/12


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2019)

dstroy said:


> 4 Tennessee kush #2 day 7 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4325516


Looks a little more under control than the lvtk run, lol. Should be a lot less work for you this time around. Cheers buddy


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 30, 2019)

Albert SuperTramp,Pheno #1

Im desperatly tryin to get a cut going as this pheno seems to be a top dog so far..Stinky Lime smelling like the description states with glistening trichs, vigorous growth and superb structure

Couple pm spots taken care of but it was next to my DuD dr.greenthumb failed gorilla glue#4, the only seed that sprouted out of 11 with no trichs, barely any smell and pm problems all for over $150..Thanks greenthumb

My hand brushed the supertramp and I smell her stankiness as I type this

Pheno #2 is in veg, decent size

I also have 2 triangle cuts going in veg, 2 arcata ghosts and 2 la affie going into flower now, will post halfway into flower

Oh yea, I also have one stunted arcata ghost halfway done in flower, maybe 11 inches tall that reeks similar smell to my dutch treat


----------



## Chunky Stool (Apr 30, 2019)

Gorilla wreck putting on some frost. 
 
Week 7


----------



## Sleazyb (May 2, 2019)

Lemon crash og and arcata skunk turned out to be FIRE. My lemon crash was DARK purple and tasted like a really old hot grape soda with a touch of hair spray. I loved her. The arcata skunks smelled like gas and vics vapor rub. Really unique. I'm happy with my cannaventure plants so far


----------



## Opie1971 (May 2, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Gorilla wreck putting on some frost.
> View attachment 4326109
> Week 7


That's some frosty shit Chunky, be sure and post pics when she's done. Good looking stuff brother.


----------



## Thor’s hammer (May 2, 2019)

Cheap thrills would be massive in a large amount of soil. Purple streaks on stems and buds have some purple. Will post pics once more developed.
La Affie also looking good, just grows to dam slow for me.


----------



## Chronic811 (May 2, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Thanks bro. I found some great stuff in evey pack. Can't wait for the pure ghost og to be done drying.


How did the pure ghost og smoke ?


----------



## Tylerw20 (May 3, 2019)

Albert walker super Tramp 60 days


----------



## dstroy (May 3, 2019)

lvtk in veg, this was in case my contest plants went sideways (the Tennessee kush 2)

Now I’m thinking about flowering it in my veg tent 

 

It’s this one:


----------



## tman42 (May 3, 2019)

Tennessee Kush #2 day 58 of 12/12


----------



## dstroy (May 3, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Tennessee Kush #2 day 58 of 12/12
> View attachment 4327593


Oh man I hope I get lucky like that


----------



## tman42 (May 3, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Oh man I hope I get lucky like that


Thank you! I had three phenos and this was the best one so I am running it again. Good luck on yours, I am watching.


----------



## Sleazyb (May 4, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Tennessee Kush #2 day 58 of 12/12
> View attachment 4327593


How's she smelling man?


----------



## tman42 (May 4, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> How's she smelling man?


I wish I could tell you right now lol. She is in the back corner of my tent and I am just starting into week 9 of flower and have branches everywhere so I cannot get in to her without the fear of knocking branches over. I know the last three I ran I did not get any stinky hogsbreath but you never know.


----------



## TankHouse88 (May 5, 2019)

Glad things seem to be returning to normal and I'm not hearing as many herm reports.. I planted 3 L.A Affie's for my first grow and I'm really hoping not to have to deal with that on my first run, especially because I'm growing them at a buddies and it's already tough enough to manage without having to constantly scout these bushy things for balls. 

Anyways they've treated me well so far. All have some purple going on and have a nice skunky and kush smell. Also have 1 that has the fasciation mutation.

Here's a few pics at the end of week 6f


----------



## hillbill (May 6, 2019)

Just popped a couple Cookie Wreck fems into flower tent after painfully slow veg growth. These are freebies so we’ll see how it goes. They are green and healthy.


----------



## dstroy (May 6, 2019)

4 Tennessee kush day 14 12/12

   

Lookin pretty good

I pruned, a lot, and it looks like I barely did shit


I’ve been pruning frequently. They don’t care, all of them like topping and training. Even the squat one, it’s got a bunch of branching and nodes just all bunched up together.

I need to prune under the net.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 6, 2019)

Lvtk at about 2 weeks 12/12


----------



## macsnax (May 6, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Lvtk at about 2 weeks 12/12View attachment 4329272


Is it about to get frosty out?


----------



## hillbill (May 7, 2019)

Just popped 2 Cookie Wreck fems (I hope) into flower tent and they are finally growing faster and being very green and they have picked it up significantly the last couple days.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 7, 2019)

I have a la affie going in early flower outdoor, bugger has powder mildew already....The other pheno does not....Looks like at least one pheno doesnt make it into my library as I hate pm strains especially when its sunny days.....


----------



## dakilla187 (May 7, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Just popped 2 Cookie Wreck fems (I hope) into flower tent and they are finally growing faster and being very green and they have picked it up significantly the last couple days.


Yea my 2 cookie wrecks grew really slowly when it was smaller sized for quite a while, now they too are growing significantly faster and being put into flower also...

I was actually dissapointed how slow they were growing, weird how they changed and the roots have taken off now..My 2 lvtk also is/was growing painfully slowly and finally put on some size also


----------



## hillbill (May 8, 2019)

The roots on my Cookie Wrecks have been awesome.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (May 11, 2019)

My last bud of pure ghost og. One of the best tasting strains ive grown to date. Straight up diesel pine. Ive throughly enjoyed it. Note: my other 2 phenos threw late nanners.
 

My LVTK re-veg has gone well. Ive already took clones off this girl. This is day 40 since switching back to 18/6.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (May 11, 2019)

LA affie @ week 5
Not much resin production and dont expect a huge yield.
 



Triple Nova
I liked this strain so much the first go around i decided to pop a few more. They have all been very similar in structure. Long and stretchy with dense ass golf ball sized buds. Extremely loud. Average yielder.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 11, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> My last bud of pure ghost og. One of the best tasting strains ive grown to date. Straight up diesel pine. Ive throughly enjoyed it. Note: my other 2 phenos threw late nanners.
> View attachment 4331720
> 
> My LVTK re-veg has gone well. Ive already took clones off this girl. This is day 40 since switching back to 18/6. View attachment 4331724


The ghost are going to be in the next batch of seeds I pop. I got some fems I'm working on and if I get a successful harvest I'm going run them and some ghost. I've heard and seen good things.


----------



## dstroy (May 11, 2019)

Lvtk day 5 12/12


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (May 11, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The ghost are going to be in the next batch of seeds I pop. I got some fems I'm working on and if I get a successful harvest I'm going run them and some ghost. I've heard and seen good things.


I bet you will find something killer. My keeper was a totem pole maker that really came on weeks 6 -8. It gives my LVTK cut a run for its money. Actually i do think it tastes better but less yield. We run a lot of the same gear. Always look forward to seeing what your working on Eso

Ghost OG cut.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (May 11, 2019)

My LVTK cut from last run
Bag appeal level: 100


----------



## tman42 (May 11, 2019)

Tennessee Kush #2 day 66 of 12/12


----------



## macsnax (May 11, 2019)

tman42 said:


> Tennessee Kush #2 day 66 of 12/12
> View attachment 4332010


That's looking pretty nice, what's the nose?


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 11, 2019)

Gorilla Wreck 
 
Just started week 9


----------



## tman42 (May 11, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That's looking pretty nice, what's the nose?


I wish I could get to it right now to see but it is in the back of the tent and everything is about to fall all over itself. I will try to remember to get back to you when I get in there next week.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 11, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> I bet you will find something killer. My keeper was a totem pole maker that really came on weeks 6 -8. It gives my LVTK cut a run for its money. Actually i do think it tastes better but less yield. We run a lot of the same gear. Always look forward to seeing what your working on Eso
> 
> Ghost OG cut.
> View attachment 4331953


Thanks man, and that looks killer right there. And that bud of lvtk looks ready to roll up for sure! Looks so good you can tell its primo. Cheers man!


----------



## big cfeezzie (May 12, 2019)

Lvtk day 65 chopped down today .  trimmed up


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 12, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> Lvtk day 65 chopped down today . View attachment 4332274 View attachment 4332268trimmed upView attachment 4332277


Looks like lots of folks are doing well with LVTK. 
Has anyone grown it outdoors?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 12, 2019)

Looking great. Will be popping lots of LVTK and Triple Nova in this next round. Switched completely to coco for first time in a long time so will be a fun interesting run. Going to at least run 10 of each. Really need a sweet lemonhead pheno.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (May 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like lots of folks are doing well with LVTK.
> Has anyone grown it outdoors?


The one i have revegging right nowi plan to put outdoors in a week or so. Ive seen others grow it outdoors and Ive grown triangle crosses outdoors before with great success.


----------



## dstroy (May 13, 2019)

4 Tennessee kush 2 day 21 12/12


----------



## dstroy (May 13, 2019)

Las Vegas triangle kush day 7 12/12


----------



## dakilla187 (May 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Looks like lots of folks are doing well with LVTK.
> Has anyone grown it outdoors?


I have 2 growing outdoors both still on veg, both of them were extremely slow growing when small and finally started putting on size not long ago...Ill post pics when in flower...

I also have 2 arcata ghost outdoors and 2 la affie outdoors, the la affie is succeptable to powder mildew from a early age unfortunatly


----------



## dakilla187 (May 13, 2019)

Albert Supertramp

La Affie  

Arcata Ghost


----------



## hillbill (May 15, 2019)

10 days in flower and the 2 extremely slow vegging freebie Cookie Wreck fems are showing pistils and growing/stretching very quickly and leaning more Sativa I think. Went from a very slow start to very fast growth and excellent vigor almost over night. This is gettin good!


----------



## dstroy (May 15, 2019)

Tennessee kush 2


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 15, 2019)

lvtk, my highlander cut
 
and her daughter Oran Jones #1


----------



## TankHouse88 (May 15, 2019)

3 Affie's at the beginning of week 8
   
They're getting super frosty and stinky.
The buds aren't huge, but it's looking like some quads so that's a fair trade imo.


----------



## BigJonster (May 16, 2019)

TankHouse88 said:


> 3 Affie's at the beginning of week 8
> View attachment 4334117 View attachment 4334118 View attachment 4334121
> They're getting super frosty and stinky.
> The buds aren't huge, but it's looking like some quads so that's a fair trade imo.


Wow! Those are some gorgeous flowers. I know what I'm purchasing next


----------



## CoB_nUt (May 16, 2019)

TankHouse88 said:


> 3 Affie's at the beginning of week 8
> View attachment 4334117 View attachment 4334118 View attachment 4334121
> They're getting super frosty and stinky.
> The buds aren't huge, but it's looking like some quads so that's a fair trade imo.


Nice. I have something to look forward to. I have 4 affies going right now.


----------



## Lurrabq (May 16, 2019)

TankHouse88 said:


> 3 Affie's at the beginning of week 8
> View attachment 4334117 View attachment 4334118 View attachment 4334121
> They're getting super frosty and stinky.
> The buds aren't huge, but it's looking like some quads so that's a fair trade imo.


I only grew one of these. Yours have the same color as mine when she finished.

Buds aren't real beefy, but that stuff smokes smooth after a month curing.


----------



## dstroy (May 17, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> lvtk, my highlander cut
> View attachment 4334081
> and her daughter Oran Jones #1
> View attachment 4334082


wayhigh lander


----------



## dstroy (May 17, 2019)

Lvtk day 10 12/12

  

About a week ago, lights at 1% (about 50w)
 

The stretch comes on fast and strong, so be ready when you flip, might want them to be a tad smaller than you’re accustomed to if it’s a first run. This is from clone, and it stretches through five weeks.

I don’t have a net that fits in here so it’s all gonna be lst and string for training. I can get to two sides of this tent so that’s nice.

Take it easy


----------



## Tylerw20 (May 18, 2019)

Albert Super Tramp 44 days


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (May 18, 2019)

Triple Nova Day 48


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 18, 2019)

Is yield super low on yours or you think you coudl easily pull 2-3 ozs on a 3 gallon soil? I am about to dedicate a 4x4 to this one and probably 2 or 3 to LVTK 4x4's but could lose one of the lvtk is yield isn't so bad. Kind of timid to do more because go rbkush bein known for lower yields.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (May 18, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Is yield super low on yours or you think you coudl easily pull 2-3 ozs on a 3 gallon soil? I am about to dedicate a 4x4 to this one and probably 2 or 3 to LVTK 4x4's but could lose one of the lvtk is yield isn't so bad. Kind of timid to do more because go rbkush bein known for lower yields.


If your looking for higher yields id go LVTK over triple nova. That being said you can easily hit 2 oz in a 3 gal pot with triple nova. You dont even have to veg more than about a month to achieve that. Out of the pack i ran, they all could have passed as clones of eachother. I found more variation in the LVTK. You can't go wrong either way you won't be disappointed.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 18, 2019)

Thanks a lot answered everything.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 18, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Is yield super low on yours or you think you coudl easily pull 2-3 ozs on a 3 gallon soil? I am about to dedicate a 4x4 to this one and probably 2 or 3 to LVTK 4x4's but could lose one of the lvtk is yield isn't so bad. Kind of timid to do more because go rbkush bein known for lower yields.


If you train the lvtk, you should be able to hit good numbers for sure.


----------



## tman42 (May 19, 2019)

Tennessee Kush #2 day 73 of 12/12


----------



## dstroy (May 20, 2019)

Tennessee kush 2 day 28 12/12


----------



## dstroy (May 20, 2019)

Las Vegas triangle kush day 14 12/12

     

lol


----------



## hillbill (May 20, 2019)

My 2 Cookie Wreck fems that were painfully slow and runty in veg are threatening to become my largest plants in the flower tent. Growin and stretching and a beautiful green with a Sativa lean. Trimmed a couple leaves and it was a lemon/lime burst of fresh zest.


----------



## dubekoms (May 20, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Las Vegas triangle kush day 14 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4336799 View attachment 4336800 View attachment 4336801 View attachment 4336802 View attachment 4336803
> 
> lol


That's gonna be a frosty bitch.


----------



## Sleazyb (May 21, 2019)

I just dropped 2 91 skunk D and 2 cookie wreck. Anyone ran the skunk D before ?


----------



## Opie1971 (May 21, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> If your looking for higher yields id go LVTK over triple nova. That being said you can easily hit 2 oz in a 3 gal pot with triple nova. You dont even have to veg more than about a month to achieve that. Out of the pack i ran, they all could have passed as clones of eachother. I found more variation in the LVTK. You can't go wrong either way you won't be disappointed.


I got well over 2 z’s in a 2g airpot with a Triple Nova. It yielded well for me.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 21, 2019)

hillbill said:


> My 2 Cookie Wreck fems that were painfully slow and runty in veg are threatening to become my largest plants in the flower tent. Growin and stretching and a beautiful green with a Sativa lean. Trimmed a couple leaves and it was a lemon/lime burst of fresh zest.


Your saying the exact same thing for my 2 cookie wrecks also....Ditto, also my 2 lvtk are the same thing
Both my la affie are pm prone and im debating whether to kill their clones


----------



## hillbill (May 22, 2019)

Opie1971 said:


> I got well over 2 z’s in a 2g airpot with a Triple Nova. It yielded well for me.


Great for container size, most my stuff is in 1 or 1.5 gal of actual mix in 1.5 to 2 gallon plastic trash cans from Fred's.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 22, 2019)

hillbill said:


> Great for container size, most my stuff is in 1 or 1.5 gal of actual mix in 1.5 to 2 gallon plastic trash cans from Fred's.


Growing big plants in small containers isn't has hazardous as many people think, but it depends on how you raise em. 
In my last crop, I got almost a zip per plant using cheap half gallon pots.


----------



## emeraldbuds (May 23, 2019)

Cookie wreck and La Affie coming down this week.

Cookie Wreck
 

La Affie


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (May 23, 2019)

What's the affie smelling like?


----------



## hillbill (May 23, 2019)

What's the Cookie Wreck smellin like?


----------



## dakilla187 (May 23, 2019)

Nice cookie wreck, I have 2 huge supressed ones right now just going into flower, I also have 2 la affies in flower...The la affie smells just sweet imo im not too happy, I mean it smells good but nothing special...Both my La affie has endless small clusters, the kine that makes you resent trimming...


----------



## emeraldbuds (May 24, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> What's the affie smelling like?


Very strong sweet smell from the affie. I will let you know again once it’s dried and cured


----------



## emeraldbuds (May 24, 2019)

hillbill said:


> What's the Cookie Wreck smellin like?


Getting a peppermint kind of smell from the cookie wreck. In veg on the stem rub and flower I was getting a vicks vapo rub smell and it’s still there but not as potent. Sorry, I wouldn’t be great at describing the different smells


----------



## emeraldbuds (May 24, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Nice cookie wreck, I have 2 huge supressed ones right now just going into flower, I also have 2 la affies in flower...The la affie smells just sweet imo im not too happy, I mean it smells good but nothing special...Both my La affie has endless small clusters, the kine that makes you resent trimming...


The pheno I kept a cut of stayed short and busy in veg. Very slow growth too. Love the purple and she’s yields a nice bit so I kept her going. 

Look forward to seeing some pics


----------



## emeraldbuds (May 24, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Both my La affie has endless small clusters, the kine that makes you resent trimming...


I’m getting some pretty decent size nugs from the affie with good bud to leaf ratio. Started fox tailing like mad in the last week or two so maybe left it too long 

Some shots before I took it down


----------



## dakilla187 (May 24, 2019)

emeraldbuds said:


> I’m getting some pretty decent size nugs from the affie with good bud to leaf ratio. Started fox tailing like mad in the last week or two so maybe left it too long
> 
> Some shots before I took it down
> 
> View attachment 4338960 View attachment 4338961


Oh danng both my la affies is totally opposite, guess I need to pop more seeds, not to mention pm problems


----------



## dakilla187 (May 24, 2019)

Arcata Ghost 2 phenos, extremley good powder mildew resistance, beautiful lanky structure, trippy smell, lime green color on one, bluish on the other


----------



## Thor’s hammer (May 25, 2019)

How much longer you guys think?
Cheap thrills - smells sweet n earthy touch of kush, very greasy on the fingers.


----------



## dstroy (May 26, 2019)

Tennessee kush day 33 12/12


----------



## hillbill (May 27, 2019)

My 2 Cookie Wrecks have thrown Nanners and Nuts at 21 days. Chopped, chopped up and in the compost barrel, had enough here, hope my LVTK x LBF from Bad Dawg don’t do this. Hope they haven’t fucked up others in my flower tent. Later.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 27, 2019)

hillbill said:


> My 2 Cookie Wrecks have thrown Nanners and Nuts at 21 days. Chopped, chopped up and in the compost barrel, had enough here, hope my LVTK x LBF from Bad Dawg don’t do this. Hope they haven’t fucked up others in my flower tent. Later.


Oh daang I have 2 cookie wrecks in flower letyou know how it goes, im a seperate them mayhaps


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 27, 2019)

"half & half" nug


----------



## dstroy (May 27, 2019)

Tennessee kush 2 day 35 12/12


----------



## dstroy (May 27, 2019)

Las Vegas triangle kush day 21 12/12

I let my ec go down to 1, while hardening this off to 75% light. It got a little burnt but not bad and it’s not getting worse. I’m about five hands away from the light.

I pulled out all the fluff.


----------



## macsnax (May 27, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Las Vegas triangle kush day 21 12/12
> 
> I let my ec go down to 1, while hardening this off to 75% light. It got a little burnt but not bad and it’s not getting worse. I’m about five hands away from the light.
> 
> ...


Brah.... You are killing the cv gear, have been for a while. Good shit man.


----------



## dstroy (May 28, 2019)

macsnax said:


> Brah.... You are killing the cv gear, have been for a while. Good shit man.


Thanks man, I appreciate it.

I don't have a whole lot of experience with CV stuff, just the tenn kush 2 and lvtk. I think they're good plants, fun to grow for sure.


----------



## emeraldbuds (May 28, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Thanks man, I appreciate it.
> 
> I don't have a whole lot of experience with CV stuff, just the tenn kush 2 and lvtk. I think they're good plants, fun to grow for sure.


Are you running the original Tennessee or #2? And how are you finding the LVTK?

Just about to soak 6 TK original, 4 LVTK and 4 Ghost OGs


----------



## dstroy (May 28, 2019)

emeraldbuds said:


> Are you running the original Tennessee or #2? And how are you finding the LVTK?
> 
> Just about to soak 6 TK original, 4 LVTK and 4 Ghost OGs


#2

That sounds fun. Hope you find something interesting.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 28, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Arcata Ghost 2 phenos, extremley good powder mildew resistance, beautiful lanky structure, trippy smell, lime green color on one, bluish on the other
> 
> View attachment 4339125 View attachment 4339122


Taking down the arcata today at peak ripeness maybe over and its shooting NANNERS , its very late in flower though, could have taken it down couple days ago...Caught it just in time

Taking down albert supertramp too , no nanners there and peak ripeness


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (May 29, 2019)

Patiently waiting for the new drop... wanna run a whole mess of the ghost OGs and find “the one”


----------



## Thor’s hammer (May 29, 2019)

Cheap thrills and affie


----------



## Bodyne (May 29, 2019)

no more triple nova ever, looks like


----------



## Cptn (May 29, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> no more triple nova ever, looks like


Please explain Bodyne.
Have you heard something from Rusty?


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (May 29, 2019)

Cptn said:


> Please explain Bodyne.
> Have you heard something from Rusty?


Thats what it says on the site. Good thing i saved a couple triple nova beans.


----------



## Tylerw20 (May 30, 2019)

Just cracked 
5 Cheap Thrills
5 Pure Ghost
3 Cookie Wreck
3 Apex (Ethos) 
3 CrescendO RBx1 (Ethos)


----------



## Tylerw20 (May 30, 2019)

GLG has Triple Nova seeds says 3 packs left.


----------



## Opie1971 (May 30, 2019)

I have a few Triple Nova beans. 
I’ll probably not ever use them, it’s good stuff, they just get too big for me.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 30, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Thats what it says on the site. Good thing i saved a couple triple nova beans.


What site? 
You can still buy them here: 
https://www.cannaventureseeds.com/product-page/triple-nova-feminized

I'm really digging the buds from my triple nova bastard plant. She turned out super fluffy but 100% blackberry. Perfect for joints. 
Got a tray going called "dank mystery" that came from the stinky socks pheno. 
Could be interesting.


----------



## Bodyne (May 30, 2019)

yesterday that banner read no more stock and showed it out of stock, maybe one of his distributors returned some?


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (May 30, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> What site?
> You can still buy them here:
> https://www.cannaventureseeds.com/product-page/triple-nova-feminized
> 
> ...


Evidently it wont be stocked again so once theyre gone, theyre gone.


----------



## Renfro (May 31, 2019)

TrailBlazer12747 said:


> Maybe you have the BlackBerry pheno im looking for.


It is definitely the blackberry pheno. It is at day 72 in this pic:

 

She is still on the vine currently at day 73 and the mature aroma is very much a fruity berry. The taste of a sample nug taken at day 63 is very much a blackberry taste. Not sure what to think of the buzz because I have yet to smoke it when I am not already high on another strain but she does have a kick for sure. She will be coming down in the next day or two.


----------



## Chunky Stool (May 31, 2019)

Renfro said:


> It is definitely the blackberry pheno. It is at day 72 in this pic:
> 
> View attachment 4342716
> 
> She is still on the vine currently at day 73 and the mature aroma is very much a fruity berry. The taste of a sample nug taken at day 63 is very much a blackberry taste. Not sure what to think of the buzz because I have yet to smoke it when I am not already high on another strain but she does have a kick for sure. She will be coming down in the next day or two.


You're going to like it.
Triple nova is stoney AF...


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 1, 2019)

I finally finished trimming my first pheno of albert supertramp, it wasnt exactly the kind of density I want but it gave off tons and tons of buds...I might keep the pheno as a rosin plant, its all drying...

I have the 2nd pheno in flower and it smells the same as the first but grows twice as tall and twice as vigorous...

Basically ill say this plant gives big harvests...Im very picky though and the first pheno doesnt give me the excitement im looking for


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 2, 2019)

Cookie wreck on left, then albert supertramp is the large one then triangle cut, nother triangle cut and a cookie wreck hiding in the back..


I have the first supertramp almost finished drying but im not too happy with it, just mediocre weed imo, but im picky...I hope this 2nd pheno is better...

My 2 lvtk grew super slow and I was dissapointed in how slow they were growing, but after a certain point they took off like a dam weed... Cookie wreck has small buds but not much smell, young still


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 2, 2019)

Arcata ghost 2nd pheno, first pheno hermied when slightly past peak ripeness
This one smells the same as the first which is a very weird unique smell, I dunno how I feel about the smell

This pheno has same structure but more hairs...Both plants are very unique in the way they smell and look, the hairs are yellow, even at harvest

So when the first one hermied I almost wasnt sure cause the pollen pods were yellow like the darn hairs

Story....I actually killed the clone from the first pheno cause it hermied past peak ripeness, but when the buds dried and I inspected it I was dissapointed that I killed it...Well searching my clone tray I found that I took a 2nd clone off her, so I will run her again cause the buds are so resinated....Just need to watch her at full ripen


----------



## Sleazyb (Jun 3, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Arcata ghost 2nd pheno, first pheno hermied when slightly past peak ripeness
> This one smells the same as the first which is a very weird unique smell, I dunno how I feel about the smell
> 
> This pheno has same structure but more hairs...Both plants are very unique in the way they smell and look, the hairs are yellow, even at harvest
> ...


Great looking back yard you got there dude.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jun 3, 2019)

@quiescent The four affie clones are doing well in flower right now.Seed moms got away from me in veg,I had to do some major pruning.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 5, 2019)

I killed a affie plant yesterday, I got paranoid about too much plants...It was mildew prone, elongated buds and not the most crystals...Sometimes I follow my gut and my gut told me get rid, the plant looked subpar, wasted my soil

This one still growing, almost done, it is mildew prone but so far not on the buds itself, hoping to make it to harvest with no mildew buds...Personally I think mildew prone plants are weak and they dont stay in my collection for very long

Im not very happy about la affie but it was free seeds


----------



## macamus33 (Jun 5, 2019)

Look into a product called "Organibliss" works great as a systemic treatment for powdery mildew and also spider mites. Since I started using, I have had no powdery mildew issues or mites.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jun 6, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I killed a affie plant yesterday, I got paranoid about too much plants...It was mildew prone, elongated buds and not the most crystals...Sometimes I follow my gut and my gut told me get rid, the plant looked subpar, wasted my soil
> 
> This one still growing, almost done, it is mildew prone but so far not on the buds itself, hoping to make it to harvest with no mildew buds...Personally I think mildew prone plants are weak and they dont stay in my collection for very long
> 
> ...


Even though it doesn't look like the mildew is on the buds, make sure you check the insides of the buds before or after harvest to make sure there is no mold inside. I had a plant that got PM and it didn't look like it was on the buds either until I opened them up. Don't want to be smoking that stuff.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 6, 2019)

I have 2 cookie wrecks in flower, one is past the cigarrete sized stage, has trichs and everything but zero smell....Hope I dont have a dud...

That la affie will come down soon, hope theres no pm in the buds...


----------



## dstroy (Jun 8, 2019)

Tennessee kush #2 day 46 12/12


----------



## dstroy (Jun 8, 2019)

Las Vegas triangle kush day 32 12/12

      

This one does those finger shaped buds that are a bitch to grind up.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 8, 2019)

I’m gonna do the other pheno of lvtk I have that looks like the lemon skunk in structure after this one. Probably in the 4x4. I have three more Tennessee kush to run as well, which I’ll do in the smaller tent.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2019)

Today I'm moving a tray of triple nova bastards into 1 gallon pots for a SOG.
I normally shut down the indoor grow this time of year but a buddy gave me an LED light to try and it only pulls a little over 500w at the wall. 
Should run cool enough to keep temps in the acceptable range. 
 
Managing humidity could be fun...


----------



## coppershot (Jun 8, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Today I'm moving a tray of triple nova bastards into 1 gallon pots for a SOG.
> I normally shut down the indoor grow this time of year but a buddy gave me an LED light to try and it only pulls a little over 500w at the wall.
> Should run cool enough to keep temps in the acceptable range.


I find that my plants respond well with higher temps and LED, much unlike when I was running HPS. A few weeks ago I had about 10 days in the mid 90's and it didnt slow them down at all.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 8, 2019)

coppershot said:


> I find that my plants respond well with higher temps and LED, much unlike when I was running HPS. A few weeks ago I had about 10 days in the mid 90's and it didnt slow them down at all.


Thanks for the info! 
Those old-school bulbs put out a ton of IR. 
My "new" P900 looks blurple but the manufacturer says it's full spectrum. It's also interesting that they brag about 3W LEDs -- but they're only running them at 1.5W 
--- 
_"The secret to the PlatinumLED success is combining an optimal blend of 12 different bands of complete light spectrum all the way from the depths of UV to the upper IR – giving your plants EXACTLY the finely tuned spectrum that they need. By combining our finely tuned spectrum along with integrated 90 degree secondary focusing lenses that penetrate deep within the canopy, our high-output 3W LEDs simply blow away the competition."_


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jun 9, 2019)

@dakilla187 what week of flower is the affie in?
What kind of nose does she have?
Was there much pheno variation in the beans you ran?


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 9, 2019)

Affie came down yesterday and today, smells sweet, im not happy as its just your everyday average buds to me, I killed off the clones from it...Sorry, reminded me of jillybean which I also got rid of....Both the phenos smelled the same....


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 9, 2019)

Cookie Wreck, Zero Smell


Big one on right is Albert supertramp, left side is the cookie wreck, behind them is another unseen cookie wreck also no smell, scrog plant is a royal queen northern thunderfuck...My lvtk is just started flower a week ago and already smells


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 9, 2019)

Arcata Ghost rdy to come down, good mildew resistance, no nanners, im not impressed, the other pheno similar, stoney stuff

  

LVTk


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jun 9, 2019)

Thanks @dakilla187. The 4 I have appear to be different phenos.
Sweet nose not fruity or citrus.Candy maybe.
  
@quiescent .


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 9, 2019)

Will can those for awhile thanks for sharing.


----------



## quiescent (Jun 9, 2019)

Looking good buddy, hopefully a couple of them are worth the space. Doing the community and rusty a solid, thanks bro.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jun 10, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Looking good buddy, hopefully a couple of them are worth the space. Doing the community and rusty a solid, thanks bro.


You got it bro.Much appreciated.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jun 11, 2019)

Does anybody know when the restock will be?


----------



## quiescent (Jun 11, 2019)

Supposed to be this month. He's not always Johnny on the spot time wise so it might be tomorrow or August.


----------



## Bodyne (Jun 11, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Supposed to be this month. He's not always Johnny on the spot time wise so it might be tomorrow or August.


lol, now that's funny! lol


----------



## quiescent (Jun 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> lol, now that's funny! lol


This winter he said he had a spring drop coming and I said we'd see it in June if we're going on rusty time lol.


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 11, 2019)

After the issues so many had with the last drop, taking his time might not be a bad thing.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 11, 2019)

Eh to be fair genes of certain strains on last drop are destined to do what they did some of the time. With some of the fire out of other strains he has I have seen you guys post nothing more than a speed bump. I look forward to seeing what he drops in the future.


----------



## Rivendell (Jun 11, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Eh to be fair genes of certain strains on last drop are destined to do what they did some of the time. With some of the fire out of other strains he has I have seen you guys post nothing more than a speed bump. I look forward to seeing what he drops in the future.


I hear you, I have a lemon crash og, a triple nova and cheap thrills in my out door garden this year. I haven't given up on Rusty yet.

I was thinking along the lines of lost customers resulting from researching and seeing all the "speed bumps", can't be good for sales.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jun 11, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> I hear you, I have a lemon crash og, a triple nova and cheap thrills in my out door garden this year. I haven't given up on Rusty yet.
> 
> I was thinking along the lines of lost customers resulting from researching and seeing all the "speed bumps", can't be good for sales.


My lemon crash turned out to be absolute fire. Arcata skunks were nice too. That lemon crash was special though .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 11, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> My lemon crash turned out to be absolute fire. Arcata skunks were nice too. That lemon crash was special though .


Rusty said in an email that the lemon crash was kicking out beauties. I was stoked to run some but they went south so I'll have to redo.

The 2 I had both went hermit on me but they both were frosty when I chopped at about a month of 12/12 when the balls dropped. I'm definitely gonna get to the rest of them when I get a chance.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 11, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Arcata Ghost rdy to come down, good mildew resistance, no nanners, im not impressed, the other pheno similar, stoney stuff
> 
> View attachment 4347361 View attachment 4347360
> 
> ...


I said I was not impressed, I retract that, its just very different looking bud that im used to seeing...The 2nd one did not hermy at peak ripeness, its very solid buds with not much trimming and has superb powder mildew resistance....The first one that hermy is very stoney and was told that also by other people that its up to par with the rest of my strains....

I will keep the 2nd pheno in my collection until I pop a better one


----------



## Jhon77 (Jun 11, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Supposed to be this month. He's not always Johnny on the spot time wise so it might be tomorrow or August.


Thanks bro!!


----------



## Jhon77 (Jun 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> lol, now that's funny! lol


Lol I was cracking up!!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2019)

It's gonna be warm today and this little gorilla wreck is ready.


----------



## dubekoms (Jun 12, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's gonna be warm today and this little gorilla wreck is ready.
> View attachment 4348800


Gorilla wreck sounds like such a good cross. I might have to run a few outdoors next season. Good luck with yours.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Gorilla wreck sounds like such a good cross. I might have to run a few outdoors next season. Good luck with yours.


Thanks! 
I grew 2 gorilla wrecks indoors that turned out very nice. 

Highly recommended.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jun 13, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> It's gonna be warm today and this little gorilla wreck is ready.
> View attachment 4348800


She sure is lovely. I can't wait to grab a pack of these


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 13, 2019)

LVTK great structure, it has a nice smell too, the other pheno doesnt look half as good as this one, I have high hopes with this plant

Edit...Just wanted to add both my cookie wrecks still have zero smell, they both looks like duds from my observation thus far


----------



## BuckeyeGrowGuy (Jun 18, 2019)

I have a question for some of you experts. I have 8 LVTK that are in week 3 of flower. 7 are absolutely amazing. 1 has shown hardly any signs of flowering at all. It only has a few white hairs here and there. The other 7 are chugging right along. All of them have dime sized budlets all over. This one plant has been sort of a runt for the whole grow. It looks as healthy as a plant can be it just grew different than others. It is a super dense bush that looks amazing with no obvious deficiencies. I have looked it over very well and its not a hermie or at least it shows no signs. All 8 plants get the same treatment medium/ nutrients/ light etc. Is this just a genetic thing that happens sometimes?


----------



## growslut (Jun 18, 2019)

@dakilla187 how do you control flowering without using a greenhouse over the summer?


----------



## growslut (Jun 18, 2019)

BuckeyeGrowGuy said:


> I have a question for some of you experts. I have 8 LVTK that are in week 3 of flower. 7 are absolutely amazing. 1 has shown hardly any signs of flowering at all. It only has a few white hairs here and there. The other 7 are chugging right along. All of them have dime sized budlets all over. This one plant has been sort of a runt for the whole grow. It looks as healthy as a plant can be it just grew different than others. It is a super dense bush that looks amazing with no obvious deficiencies. I have looked it over very well and its not a hermie or at least it shows no signs. All 8 plants get the same treatment medium/ nutrients/ light etc. Is this just a genetic thing that happens sometimes?


Sometimes it can be genetic.

On the other hand, last week someone posted a pic on Reddit of a plant that was a runt. And after they chopped it, they looked at the roots and a smaller root had grown around the main tap root essentially choking the plant and causing the runt growth. 

In your situation, if you've got space, keep the runt around. If its not keeping up, just chop it. If you want to take a clone sometimes those will perform a lot better


----------



## macsnax (Jun 19, 2019)

growslut said:


> Sometimes it can be genetic.
> 
> On the other hand, last week someone posted a pic on Reddit of a plant that was a runt. And after they chopped it, they looked at the roots and a smaller root had grown around the main tap root essentially choking the plant and causing the runt growth.
> 
> In your situation, if you've got space, keep the runt around. If its not keeping up, just chop it. If you want to take a clone sometimes those will perform a lot better


That's pretty interesting, never heard of that but no doubt it could happen.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 20, 2019)

growslut said:


> @dakilla187 how do you control flowering without using a greenhouse over the summer?


Im in hawaii, no need to control anything other then to put them under t5 at night...

Im chopping my decent size cookie wreck pheno tomorrow, it has no smell, hardly any crystals and is airy to top it off..

I just dont see anything good in it and its wasting my soil and space, its not finished yet but its going into my compost pile as its a 100% dud...

The 2nd cookie wreck pheno is also looking to be a dud with no smell and just well....looks like shit, but I wont kill it as I might be able to make rosin with it I hope

Both my lvtk are looking awesome and has me excited, my supertramp 2nd pheno has elongated buds but its pretty decent, nothing special big tall plant..1st supertramp was also decent but nothing special, I killed of her clone already..I will continue to run through the supertramp seeds, so far all big plants

I will re run cookie wreck since I paid for it but ill do test runs in small pots with a clone taken just in case


Cookie Wreck Dud...aka waste of soil, time, ferts


----------



## Sleazyb (Jun 21, 2019)

2 cookie wreck and 2 91 skunk D
They have a few more weeks to veg before I flip. They were just up potted a few days ago.
 
The skunks are on the right.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 21, 2019)

Albert supertramp 2
 
lvtk 1

 
lvtk 2
  


Cookie Wreck Death of Trash....Other pheno is also trash but spared for the time being...Replanted one seed...Re Run in small pot


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 21, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Albert supertramp 2
> View attachment 4353243
> lvtk 1
> 
> ...


I dont mess around either! If a plant has been flowering a month or so and aint smelling right or frosting up nicely they gets the chop.

Sucks to hear the cookie wrecks sucked for you but Id a chopped them too. Why waste more time on something you wont smoke?


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 21, 2019)

Yea i just killed the other one, pretty big plant, buds were getting thicker, i man handled the buds and my fingers are barely sticky with almost no smell...Breaks the heart to give it a snip at its roots when you raise them from babies


i just hate to end up with hours work of trimming for crap, now i gotta dig a hole for burial


----------



## Bongsmoke420 (Jun 23, 2019)

Lvtk chopped down


----------



## Tylerw20 (Jun 23, 2019)

Newest light lm301b 720 watt replacement for epistar 320


----------



## Sleazyb (Jun 24, 2019)

2 cookie wreck 2 91 skunk D.
1 more week before the flip.


----------



## BambinoOG (Jun 24, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Im in hawaii, no need to control anything other then to put them under t5 at night...
> 
> Im chopping my decent size cookie wreck pheno tomorrow, it has no smell, hardly any crystals and is airy to top it off..
> 
> ...



Sucks man to have duds. I try to stay away from anything with Wreck in it. The electric lemon larryland i ran was alright outside. Good thing your lvtk picked up some slack.


----------



## Cptn (Jun 24, 2019)

Rusty has announced on his website that *the next drop is scheduled for July 5th.*
Check it out -
https://www.cannaventureseeds.com


----------



## Sleazyb (Jun 25, 2019)

Cptn said:


> Rusty has announced on his website that *the next drop is scheduled for July 5th.*
> Check it out -
> https://www.cannaventureseeds.com


Heck yeah man thanks for the news. I've been saving up for this drop. I wonder what the new strains are gonna be like


----------



## BambinoOG (Jun 25, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Heck yeah man thanks for the news. I've been saving up for this drop. I wonder what the new strains are gonna be like


Whatever isnt sold out when you try to click buy!!! Sure goes fast


----------



## Thor’s hammer (Jun 25, 2019)

Man the affie is dank, really stinky lemon smell n flavor.
Cheap thrills more mild on the taste but will have you zoned out here n there


----------



## Sleazyb (Jun 25, 2019)

Rusty said his new crosses coming out are frost monsters. He said he don't feel frost is a super important trait but that these new strains will be frosty . he also said he will have picture and descriptions of them up real soon


----------



## dstroy (Jun 26, 2019)

All Tennessee kush 2

These came down at 62 days

  

These are still up

 

This one is almost done, few more days


----------



## Sleazyb (Jun 26, 2019)

dstroy said:


> All Tennessee kush 2
> 
> These came down at 62 days
> 
> ...


Top Shelf Bud Porn you got there. Classy broads .


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 26, 2019)

Very dissapointed to report that I found banana’s on my Albert Supertramp which is 3/4 finished...

I will re run everything until I find one keeper of each I hope in small pots

Sucks as i didnt keep the clone of the 1st plant and now everyone is telling me it was a 8 out of a 10

The arcata ghost I ran that hermied past peak ripeness also has good feedback


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 27, 2019)

BambinoOG said:


> Sucks man to have duds. *I try to stay away from anything with Wreck in it.* The electric lemon larryland i ran was alright outside. Good thing your lvtk picked up some slack.


That would be a mistake when it comes to Gorilla Wreck.


----------



## TrailBlazer12747 (Jun 28, 2019)

Check out the structure on my LVTK cut. I found this in a seed run and then revegged and took clones. Awesome plant.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 28, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Top Shelf Bud Porn you got there. Classy broads .


Thank you


----------



## dstroy (Jun 28, 2019)

Tennessee kush #2 Day 67 12/12 starting to fade faster.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jun 29, 2019)

Decided I had to flower them due to Rusty's famous stretch. I think I'm already in trouble. They have been topped once and bent over. 
Day 2 12/12
91 skunk D on the left
Cookie wreck on the right


----------



## macsnax (Jun 29, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Tennessee kush #2 Day 67 12/12 starting to fade faster.
> 
> View attachment 4357316


That looks like it could be a keeper


----------



## dstroy (Jun 29, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Decided I had to flower them due to Rusty's famous stretch. I think I'm already in trouble. They have been topped once and bent over.
> Day 2 12/12
> 91 skunk D on the left
> Cookie wreck on the right
> View attachment 4357501 View attachment 4357502


lol true. Only some of the tk#2 stretched though.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> That looks like it could be a keeper


Smells like coffee. Another one I cut down smells and also tastes like coffee. I hope that one tastes like coffee too. So good.

Only thing I'm not keen on is the flower time but the potential yield makes up for the lost time.


----------



## macsnax (Jun 29, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Smells like coffee. Another one I cut down smells and also tastes like coffee. I hope that one tastes like coffee too. So good.
> 
> Only thing I'm not keen on is the flower time but the potential yield makes up for the lost time.


It looks pretty nice, good job man.


----------



## dstroy (Jun 29, 2019)

macsnax said:


> It looks pretty nice, good job man.


Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jun 29, 2019)

dstroy said:


> lol true. Only some of the tk#2 stretched though.


Man I hope they don't stretch too bad. I have a 200 watt cob board to add after they stretch. I'm waiting for temps to drop. 95 outside all week


----------



## Southside112 (Jun 30, 2019)

Got 3 cannaventure plants going now. 2 lvtk in 5 gal dwc and 1 ghost og in 3 gal fabric pot. 600 watts of vero 29 in a 3x3 gorilla tent. These pics are 2 weeks into flower. One on right is a little runty. Front left is ghost. Rear and right are the lvtk. Cheers. 2 on the left are right at 30" the runt is like 20".


----------



## Southside112 (Jun 30, 2019)

Stem porn. Lol. This is the base of the rear lvtk in the dwc


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 30, 2019)

I was told my arcata ghost that i last posted was really good


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 1, 2019)

2 lvtk in dwc and ghost og in soil. Front left is the ghost og in soil. 2 weeks flower.


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 2, 2019)

Tennessee kush #2 are doing good, a bit droopy from lack of water. Tallest is about 5 ft and they still got a couple weeks before they start flowering.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 2, 2019)

Las Vegas Triangle Kush
High Mildew resistance
Strange....It looks very similar to the arcata ghost...So far im pleased with structure and density...I have another one also...


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 2, 2019)

Albert Supertramp 2nd pheno, 1st pheno that was posted and harvested already was not a keeper but wasnt trash either, it was fairly decent and had good pm resistance

2nd pheno Doesnt have the best pm resistance, inside of some buds has pm, buds elongate
Both phenos grow big

It hermie, I found 2 male flower thus far and see a seeds here and there, I dont know if its ruined or not

Both pheno’s has a very strong pleasant fruity smell, very nice smell imo
I will pheno hunt until I find something worth keeping that will identify as only a female


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 2, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Tennessee kush #2 are doing good, a bit droopy from lack of water. Tallest is about 5 ft and they still got a couple weeks before they start flowering.View attachment 4359270 View attachment 4359271 View attachment 4359272


Beautiful garden man


----------



## dstroy (Jul 2, 2019)

Tennessee kush 2


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 2, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Beautiful garden man


Thanks, I hope the whole area is filled up come September.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 2, 2019)

Grew 8 inches in first 5 days of 12/12


----------



## BigJonster (Jul 3, 2019)

It appears Rusty has the new lineup up on the Cannaventure website. Some tasty strains by the look and description


----------



## dstroy (Jul 4, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> It appears Rusty has the new lineup up on the Cannaventure website. Some tasty strains by the look and description


Nice, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 4, 2019)

Are you guys just here to tell you guys there’s a new stock account of interest Seed’s home since I told you guys that there’s a new stock I I would hope and appreciate if you guys would buy me each a pack laugh out loud I’m just kidding guys hope you guys have an a great Fourth of July but there is a new stock and I love every single one of you from the bottom my heart keep growing weed in the stoners need to stick together love you guys let’s make love some time by


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 4, 2019)

Jhon77 said:


> Are you guys just here to tell you guys there’s a new stock account of interest Seed’s home since I told you guys that there’s a new stock I I would hope and appreciate if you guys would buy me each a pack laugh out loud I’m just kidding guys hope you guys have an a great Fourth of July but there is a new stock and I love every single one of you from the bottom my heart keep growing weed in the stoners need to stick together love you guys let’s make love some time by


Sorry guys I’m a little tipsy but what I meant to say is there is a new Stock in check it out Thank me later also buy me each a pack love you guys


----------



## Cptn (Jul 4, 2019)

Jhon77 said:


> Are you guys just here to tell you guys there’s a new stock account of interest Seed’s home since I told you guys that there’s a new stock I I would hope and appreciate if you guys would buy me each a pack laugh out loud I’m just kidding guys hope you guys have an a great Fourth of July but there is a new stock and I love every single one of you from the bottom my heart keep growing weed in the stoners need to stick together love you guys let’s make love some time by


Dude, that's the most messed up post I've ever read.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Jul 5, 2019)

Cptn said:


> Dude, that's the most messed up post I've ever read.


That boy's fucked up. Drunk as fuck. Lol.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 5, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Cptn (Jul 5, 2019)

I hope he's not the guy Rusty gave the promo code to for the new drop.
He's late . . .


----------



## Oblazer (Jul 5, 2019)

Anybody be kind enough to share the promo code with me please and thank you


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 5, 2019)

There Is no promo code yet. Rusty said write what freebie u want in the comments and he will get u together.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 5, 2019)

The promo is listed on the page now:
Buy 3, get 1 free.

No code needed 
Go get 'em!!!


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 5, 2019)

Cptn said:


> The promo is listed on the page now:
> Buy 3, get 1 free.
> 
> No code needed
> Go get 'em!!!


My order was in yesterday lol. I know rusty will hook it up so I ordered with no promo. My 91 skunk D and cookie wrecks are doing great. So far my best plant ever was a lemon crash og.


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 5, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> That boy's fucked up. Drunk as fuck. Lol.


Lol hahaha yes sir you are right I was the most fucked up I been in over 2 years!!


----------



## Jhon77 (Jul 5, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> That boy's fucked up. Drunk as fuck. Lol.


Lol 100


----------



## Cptn (Jul 5, 2019)

You seem like a happy drinker and a good sport. Cheers Jhon


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 6, 2019)

Day 10 of 12/12


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jul 6, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Oh daang I have 2 cookie wrecks in flower letyou know how it goes, im a seperate them mayhaps



We're those fem? I have a couple of packs of regs I haven't started yet.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 6, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> We're those fem? I have a couple of packs of regs I haven't started yet.


Yea they were fem but both were duds so i killed both of them, they were pretty big plants...I re popped one but im kind of pissed I had 2 duds..I mean i can handle one dud but two...cmon


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jul 6, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Yea they were fem but both were duds so i killed both of them, they were pretty big plants...I re popped one but im kind of pissed I had 2 duds..I mean i can handle one dud but two...cmon


I scored the last two packs of regular seeds I could find anywhere. Hopefully I'll have a bit of luck.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2019)

Well shit. 
The only pack I wanted was gorilla wreck -- and it's gone. 

Maybe next year...


----------



## BigJonster (Jul 6, 2019)

I'm digging the LVTK OG. LVTK is a wonderful strain but adding SFV might take the taste and high to a new level. Gonna be a tough choice between popping Pure 91chem and LVTK OG first.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 8, 2019)

Las vegas triangle kush in final ripen, last pics before harvest

Extrmely good powder mildew resistance, solid buds, reminds me very very strongly of the arcata ghost I just took down but better..Smell is mild...Im quite pleased, not the best but im happy enough..


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 8, 2019)

Las vegas triangle kush 2nd pheno


----------



## Cptn (Jul 8, 2019)

Since the thread is kind of dragging, thought I would post up some of new strains from Rusty's July 2019 drop:
*Ultra Violet FEM*
(Chem 91 clone x Urkle clone)

*LVTK OG FEM*
(SFV OG clone x Las Vegas Triangle Kush)

*Black Raspberry Kush FEM*
(BlackBerry Kush clone x Raspberry Kush clone)

*Raspberry Pebbles OG FEM*
(Fruity Pebbles OG x Raspberry Kush)

*(NEW) Aventus OG FEM*
(Raspberry Kush x BlackBerry Kush / Flaming Cookies)

He has also restocked on a lot of favorites like Pure Ghost, LVTK, Pure Chem '91, Electic Larry Land, '91 skunk D, and others.
Go to the website, check 'em out and buy them before they are all sold again 

https://www.cannaventureseeds.com/


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 9, 2019)

Albert Supertramp, last pics, it had maybe 2 hermie balls in its life, plant looks unseeded I hope but i threw away her clone
Smells really good, nice coat of resin, elongated appearance, overal im not entirely dissapointed, looks to be fairly decent quality...Its in final ripen also, it looks better in person
I can see lots of potential in this strain and will continue the hunt


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 9, 2019)

Thought the Cannaventure drop promotion was wack. Buy 3 @ full price get 1 pack free. Not interested.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 9, 2019)

I get it that the outlay is large and you might not be looking for 4 packs. 

$70 per pack of 6-9 fem seeds is a pretty good deal for these genetics but I guess value is inherently individual. I dunno where you're gonna be getting better deals than that.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 9, 2019)

@quiescent affies are in the home stretch maybe a week left.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 10, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> @quiescent affies are in the home stretch maybe a week left.


How are they looking ? Anything special?


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 10, 2019)

91 skunk D on the left. They smell like dog farts and gasoline.
CW on the right. They both have that menthol trainwreck smell but the little 1 in the back is extra stinky. I think she may be the gsc leaner. 
i have high hopes for this run. I have lvtk og and aventus og on the way.


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 10, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> 91 skunk D on the left. They smell like dog farts and gasoline.
> CW on the right. They both have that menthol trainwreck smell but the little 1 in the back is extra stinky. I think she may be the gsc leaner.
> i have high hopes for this run. I have lvtk og and aventus og on the way. View attachment 4362911


Stinky is always good lolol nice plants bud! I had one AST that was stinkkkkkkkkkkkk crazy stinkkkk


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 10, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Stinky is always good lolol nice plants bud! I had one AST that was stinkkkkkkkkkkkk crazy stinkkkk


Yes sir, stank bomb is what I'm after and thank you very much. They do seem happy so far. I wish he still had those AST. When you gonna put some more CV in them tent forests of yours?


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 10, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Yes sir, stank bomb is what I'm after and thank you very much. They do seem happy so far. I wish he still had those AST. When you gonna put some more CV in them tent forests of yours?


Next run i will


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 10, 2019)

I just took down couple branches of that ast its greasy and it also has a strong smell hard to describe, i was impressed by the greasiness...I did find another banana but im a go through the pack as I see so much potential here...The first ast i ran had no banana’s...Its not seeded though


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 12, 2019)

Lvtk in dwc. Right and back. Ghost OG in 3 gal fabric pot in front left. Almost 1 month into flower. Flora 3 part and hydroguard. 

600w of timber vero in a 3x3 gorilla
Super cropped the tallest colas and they just laughed at me and kept growing. Lol.


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 12, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I get it that the outlay is large and you might not be looking for 4 packs.
> 
> $70 per pack of 6-9 fem seeds is a pretty good deal for these genetics but I guess value is inherently individual. I dunno where you're gonna be getting better deals than that.


I've never got more than 6 out a cannaventure pack.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 13, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> How are they looking ? Anything special?


LA Affie.
Clone run from seed moms.Popped 4 beans.10.5-11 weeks from flip.10/14 flower schedule.

Plant#1
  
Plant #2


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 13, 2019)

La Affie.
Plant#3. Stoner moment.No before leaf clip pics.




Plant #4


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 13, 2019)

@Sleazyb I still have the seed mom's in solos.
I'll wait until the smoke test to decide who stay,if any.I still have a few more beans of her to hunt thru also.
I probably criss-crossed some pics.All 4 are there.
Group.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 13, 2019)

CoB_nUt said:


> @Sleazyb I still have the seed mom's in solos.
> I'll wait until the smoke test to decide who stay,if any.I still have a few more beans of her to hunt thru also.
> I probably criss-crossed some pics.All 4 are there.
> Group.View attachment 4364629 View attachment 4364630


Great looking plants man. Thank you for the update. I'm thinking of ordering a pack before it sells out. Yours sure seem like it was a good investment


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 13, 2019)

Wow your la affie looks opposite of how my 2 phenos looked, i didnt like my pheno’s, you just inspired me to plant 2 more


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 13, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Great looking plants man. Thank you for the update. I'm thinking of ordering a pack before it sells out. Yours sure seem like it was a good investment


Thank you @Sleazyb.
Forgot to note no intersex issues on any of them.
Time,space,nutes and energy invested.These were gifted to me my a cool cat here on the forum.
Thank you to that good dude.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 13, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Wow your la affie looks opposite of how my 2 phenos looked, i didnt like my pheno’s, you just inspired me to plant 2 more


Funny because I didn't see a resemblance of mine to any of the pics I could find of them on the net(mind you I didn't scour hundreds of pages either).
They certainly have that Afghani stench to them.I'm not really astute at noses and smells....YET. As my palette is still inexperienced in differing aromas and flavors of different strains.
Cannaventure lists the flavors as earthy,hashy and sweet. Earthy funk with maybe some sweetness in the background is what I'm getting.The dry and cure will show me more I'm guessing.
However,they did match up with the description ...."dark green,glossy fan leaves..."
No fade, tho some were just starting to fade a leaf here and there, these 4 weren't frost monsters. I don't attribute frostiness or lack thereof to potency.I'll see in a week or so,when they are dry enough to sample,then again after a proper dry down and cure.

Glad you were inspired.Pop them babies!!!

Edit* Did you post any pictures of your Affies? I recall us speaking on them earlier in the thread,but my memory fails me on the pics.
Double edit** nevermind I went back thru the thread and saw the posts.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 13, 2019)

I have been taking down my lvtk the last couple days, very dense buds easy to trim, mines look exactly like the pic on cannaventure which is from another member...Theres like zero powder mildew on it, im quite happy, lots and lots of buds...


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 14, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I have been taking down my lvtk the last couple days, very dense buds easy to trim, mines look exactly like the pic on cannaventure which is from another member...Theres like zero powder mildew on it, im quite happy, lots and lots of buds...


Hope my 2 stack out for a good yeild


----------



## Bodyne (Jul 14, 2019)

my la affies had a lite slight earthmusty taste, with sweet aftertaste and it kinda snuck up on ya a minute, deceptive sort of way with that lite taste, jme.


----------



## CoB_nUt (Jul 14, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> my la affies had a lite slight earthmusty taste, with sweet aftertaste and it kinda snuck up on ya a minute, deceptive sort of way with that lite taste, jme.


This is what I am getting @Bodyne. There are slight differences in bud structure on them all,yet they all have similar noses,with those 2 characteristics being prominent.Well the nose at least,haven't tasted them yet.


----------



## quiescent (Jul 14, 2019)

Look nice man, some decent yields on a couple of em. Hopefully one of em ends up with a long, happy buzz. Probably not gonna cripple ya but it'll definitely change your perspective lol.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 15, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> Thought the Cannaventure drop promotion was wack. Buy 3 @ full price get 1 pack free. Not interested.


Hi Southside.
Was talking to Rusty about his promo and you comments. 
He has updated the promo with something new that hopefully adds more value and is easier to understand.

*The new CVS promo is: *
*35% OFF THE ENTIRE ORDER
Buying 2 or more packs lets you pick any strain you want for the freebie.. All other orders will get a freebie pack of (Rusty's) choice.
*
Hope that makes more sense that what he had up there. 
He has some great new lines, and he wants everyone to be able to run them.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 15, 2019)

I just took down my albert supertramp, it was one of those plants with a endless harvest..Luckily I just received a ipower 16 trimmer from amazon that I almost canceled...Im glad i didnt as it did 8 hours of trimming in 10 minutes...omg heaven


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 15, 2019)

Cptn said:


> Hi Southside.
> Was talking to Rusty about his promo and you comments.
> He has updated the promo with something new that hopefully adds more value and is easier to understand.
> 
> ...





Cptn said:


> Hi Southside.
> Was talking to Rusty about his promo and you comments.
> He has updated the promo with something new that hopefully adds more value and is easier to understand.
> 
> ...


Awesome. Yeah I love his gear. Running all Cannaventure in my tent at the moment. Now I'm interested and will be placing an order. Thanks !!


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 15, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> Awesome. Yeah I love his gear. Currently running all Cannaventure in my tent at the moment. Now I'm interested and will be placing an order. Thanks !!


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 15, 2019)

I ran into 2 hermys outdoors, I keep my canna gear seperate just in case else disaster could happen


----------



## Tylerw20 (Jul 16, 2019)

Got our Raspberry Pebbles and our Blueberry Cookie Wreck seeds yesterday


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 16, 2019)

Really impressed with the 91 skunk D. CW are doing well. I think that little CW on the back left could be special. Real stinky girl


----------



## Indoorpro (Jul 17, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> View attachment 4366236
> Really impressed with the 91 skunk D. CW are doing well. I think that little CW on the back left could be special. Real stinky girl


Looking nice bud!


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 17, 2019)

33 days flowering. Starting to stack nicely. Right and back plants (lvtk) just got a reservoir change for the final push. Both are dwc. Front left is ghost og in soil (3 gal fabric pot).


----------



## cacco (Jul 18, 2019)

Hi guys.
What are the most raccomended outdoors strains of Cannaventure? I'm at 42N, and i'm looking for something with good yield, fast flowering and/or good mould resistence.
What do you suggest?
Thank you very much.


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 18, 2019)

has anybody ran their chem91 s1s?


----------



## chadfly111 (Jul 18, 2019)

the 
*91 Skunk D sounds amazing!*


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 18, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Looking nice bud!


Thanks man


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 18, 2019)

Anyone dropped any of his new strains yet?


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 19, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Anyone dropped any of his new strains yet?


Might try the lvtkog next run.


----------



## BigJonster (Jul 19, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Anyone dropped any of his new strains yet?


I will be popping Aventus OG soon. I will update when some magic happens


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 19, 2019)

Biggest LVTK bud. 34 days flowering. Pure lemon pine sol. Getting sticky a f.


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 19, 2019)

All 3 plants. Front left ghost og. Other 2 lvtk in dwc.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 19, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> I will be popping Aventus OG soon. I will update when some magic happens





Southside112 said:


> All 3 plants. Front left ghost og. Other 2 lvtk in dwc. View attachment 4367370


Great looking tent You got there. Nice plants dude. I'm gonna drop a pack of aventus this weekend.


----------



## BigJonster (Jul 20, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> All 3 plants. Front left ghost og. Other 2 lvtk in dwc. View attachment 4367370


Very nice


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 20, 2019)

LVTK Pheno #2 ready to cut anytime im not lazy, very similar to pheno 1 but way less buds but smells better
Royal Gorilla in the back


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 20, 2019)

Ghost OG


My 3x3 35 days flowering.



4 3500k vero in the front. 2 3000k vero in the back. Timber 600w not even running full blast.


----------



## klx (Jul 20, 2019)

Got 4 LA Affies from seed in flower day 17 just picked balls off 2 of them. Hope they dont come back, any reports of herms in these fems?


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 22, 2019)

LVTK pheno 1. Good little cluster. 35 days flowering.

LVTK pheno 2.
 
Ghost OG in soil


----------



## Cptn (Jul 22, 2019)

Damn Southside, those Ghost looks like monsters. Are they ahead of the LVTK in flower time?
Wondering what kind of smells you are getting from those 2 lines?


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 23, 2019)

Cptn said:


> Damn Southside, those Ghost looks like monsters. Are they ahead of the LVTK in flower time?
> Wondering what kind of smells you are getting from those 2 lines?


Yeah looks like the ghost is going to be a 9 week strain at the most. Big lvtk in the back looks like 10 weeks and the little lvtk on the right might be 11 week strain. From past experience ghost and right lvtk should yeild 3-4 oz each. Hopefully the monster in the back yeilds like 6 oz. Planted all at the same time just seems like the ghost is more indica and finishing faster. As for smells, getting mostly lemon candy from all of them The right lvtk smells special though. Just smells like dank, with a sweet pine smell. Will be posting pics till the finish.


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 23, 2019)

Shout out to @RainDan. Timber lighting smashing it as usual. Cannaventure gear.


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 23, 2019)

36 days flowering. Gh trio and hydroguard. 600w vero 29 timber grow lights. Soil and dwc growing method.
LVTK Pheno 2. The special smelling one.


Ghost OG

Big bitch in the back LVTK pheno 1.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 24, 2019)

Dropped 4 aventus og today


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 24, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> Yeah looks like the ghost is going to be a 9 week strain at the most. Big lvtk in the back looks like 10 weeks and the little lvtk on the right might be 11 week strain. From past experience ghost and right lvtk should yeild 3-4 oz each. Hopefully the monster in the back yeilds like 6 oz. Planted all at the same time just seems like the ghost is more indica and finishing faster. As for smells, getting mostly lemon candy from all of them The right lvtk smells special though. Just smells like dank, with a sweet pine smell. Will be posting pics till the finish.


My lvtk was dense and easily made about 6 oz, the buds are heavy and solid, im sure youll hit it


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 24, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> 36 days flowering. Gh trio and hydroguard. 600w vero 29 timber grow lights. Soil and dwc growing method.
> LVTK Pheno 2. The special smelling one.
> View attachment 4368879
> View attachment 4368880
> ...


How is the ghost smelling?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 24, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> How is the ghost smelling?


Bland earthy notes, a few have very slight citrus, fuel, pine funk. Muted smells. Some will be earthy and smell exactly like the candy smelling (think confectioner sugar) skunk plants from skunk lines and yield like them too. Nothing like what we consider a real OG. I ran a lot of it all the same thing. Some will yield and look nice all will taste earthy bland or not at all.


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 24, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Bland earthy notes, a few have very slight citrus, fuel, pine funk. Muted smells. Some will be earthy and smell exactly like the candy smelling (think confectioner sugar) skunk plants from skunk lines and yield like them too. Nothing like what we consider a real OG. I ran a lot of it all the same thing. Some will yield and look nice all will taste earthy bland or not at all.


So far I tend to agree. Smells mostly of lemon candy skunk. Some earthiness as well. Still a little early on my grow.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 24, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Bland earthy notes, a few have very slight citrus, fuel, pine funk. Muted smells. Some will be earthy and smell exactly like the candy smelling (think confectioner sugar) skunk plants from skunk lines and yield like them too. Nothing like what we consider a real OG. I ran a lot of it all the same thing. Some will yield and look nice all will taste earthy bland or not at all.


Thanks dude, that is a little disappointing to hear.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jul 24, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Thanks dude, that is a little disappointing to hear.


 All the tk crosses are fuckin fire if you are going for real deal og. I can't wait to pop the sfv lvtk.


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 24, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> All the tk crosses are fuckin fire if you are going for real deal og. I can't wait to pop the sfv lvtk.


I agree !! LVTKOG for me next run.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 25, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> All the tk crosses are fuckin fire if you are going for real deal og. I can't wait to pop the sfv lvtk.


Heck yeah man. I got a pack of those too but I just dropped a pack of aventus og because of the shorter flower time. Lvtk og will after those.


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 27, 2019)

2 LVTK in dwc. Right and back. Front left Ghost OG in 3 gal fabric pot. 43 days flowering.


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 27, 2019)

Ghost OG. rock hard nugs already no bs.


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 27, 2019)

Lvtk
Pheno 1 (This one is a monster. I truly think it could have filled out this 3x3 by itself). 
 
Pheno 2
Unique leaves.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 27, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> Lvtk
> Pheno 1 (This one is a monster. I truly think it could have filled out this 3x3 by itself).
> View attachment 4370401
> Pheno 2
> ...


Stunning gals dude! Are you counting flowering days from flip or bud formations ?


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 27, 2019)

I bet your not looking forward to trimming all that, ghost og looks super dense


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 27, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Stunning gals dude! Are you counting flowering days from flip or bud formations ?


From flip. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 27, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> I bet your not looking forward to trimming all that, ghost og looks super dense


I've had worse problems in life. Lol.
The ghost is super dense. Nice observation.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 27, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> I've had worse problems in life. Lol.
> The ghost is super dense. Nice observation.


Haha that ain't no shit. Can't wait to see how they all smoke , and taste.


----------



## BigJonster (Jul 27, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Haha that ain't no shit. Can't wait to see how they all smoke , and taste.


I've seen some on here report not much taste on the ghost og but that is not my experience. There is a purple pheno that is quite tasty. This is just my observation


----------



## Southside112 (Jul 27, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> I've seen some on here report not much taste on the ghost og but that is not my experience. There is a purple pheno that is quite tasty. This is just my observation


I'll be sure to give you guys a full smoke, smell report after cure.


----------



## Sleazyb (Jul 30, 2019)

CW in the front . 91 skunk D in the back. I'm in love with 1 of the cookie wrecks. She is real stinky and started building fat little nugs real early on.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jul 30, 2019)

Nice! Both my cookie wrecks was duds and I killed em both..

Im re running cookie wreck now still small seedling, if it wasnt for those 2 duds id order og lvtk but ill have to wait until I redeem cookie wrecks reputation in my garden after all it was not cheap

Oh and my supertramps gave off so much bud I ended up making a ounce and a half of rosin


----------



## klx (Jul 30, 2019)

Just killed 3 out of 4 LA Affie fems on day 27 of flower, full blown herms. I can deal with the odd herm or picking a few balls off but when 3/4 go full herm then its clear they were not tested and the breeder is either an incompetent cunt or just a cunt.


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 1, 2019)

Where's all the plant shots guys?


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 1, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Where's all the plant shots guys?


Been working out of town Will post my grow soon


----------



## BigJonster (Aug 2, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Where's all the plant shots guys?


Mine are boring seedlings


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 3, 2019)

Ghost OG @ 6 Weeks


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 3, 2019)

LVTK @ 6 Weeks


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 3, 2019)

Looks like its gonna be a bumper crop. Bet I get a pound or more. Not bad for a 3x3. What yall think?


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 3, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> Looks like its gonna be a bumper crop. Bet I get a pound or more. Not bad for a 3x3. What yall think?
> View attachment 4373796


Hell yeah buddy. Girls look amazing .Gonna have you a lb of some fire. Been a pleasure to watch them grow


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 3, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Hell yeah buddy. Girls look amazing .Gonna have you a lb of some fire. Been a pleasure to watch them grow


Appreciate it bro. Been fun growing them. Let's push to the finish.


----------



## Oblazer (Aug 4, 2019)

This was my fav lemon crash at 6 weeks I just got through running 4 packs outdoors doing light dep
Had a bunch of other stuff going on at the same time and the lemon crash was one of my best ones for sure
I had a couple hurkles hermie on me but the ones that made it shined plus I talked to rusty and he
Arcata skunks all had that train wreck lemon smell
Ghost og honestly couldn’t take the heat and I don’t blame them , I shouldn’t be flowering right now where I live cause of the heat but shit happens so I’ll do em again come fall


----------



## Tylerw20 (Aug 5, 2019)

Apex R1


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 6, 2019)

Oblazer said:


> View attachment 4374126 This was my fav lemon crash at 6 weeks I just got through running 4 packs outdoors doing light dep
> Had a bunch of other stuff going on at the same time and the lemon crash was one of my best ones for sure
> I had a couple hurkles hermie on me but the ones that made it shined plus I talked to rusty and he
> Arcata skunks all had that train wreck lemon smell
> Ghost og honestly couldn’t take the heat and I don’t blame them , I shouldn’t be flowering right now where I live cause of the heat but shit happens so I’ll do em again come fall


Gorgeous lemon crash. I had 1 that was stanky danky and dark purple. She smelled like old grape pop and capital OG. My best plant yet. I also did 2 arcata skunks, they was great too I just fucked up their feeding so they wasn't as pretty . still they was head stash weed. I heart cannaventure. Pics will come tomorrow


----------



## Oblazer (Aug 6, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Gorgeous lemon crash. I had 1 that was stanky danky and dark purple. She smelled like old grape pop and capital OG. My best plant yet. I also did 2 arcata skunks, they was great too I just fucked up their feeding so they wasn't as pretty . still they was head stash weed. I heart cannaventure. Pics will come tomorrow


Thanks man , you got a good nose and way of describing smells 
Mine went through different smells and I just remember rotten fruit kinda , my nose aint worth a damn! I could have dog shit on my shoe and the last one to know


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 6, 2019)

Oblazer said:


> Thanks man , you got a good nose and way of describing smells
> Mine went through different smells and I just remember rotten fruit kinda , my nose aint worth a damn! I could have dog shit on my shoe and the last one to know


Dog shit is a legit pheno.


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 6, 2019)

Crappy pic of a Tennessee kush. All 3 are huge fat round bushes-at least 6ftx6ft.


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 6, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Crappy pic of a Tennessee kush. All 3 are huge fat round bushes-at least 6ftx6ft.View attachment 4375564


Damn those are gonna be monsters. Nice work


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 6, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Damn those are gonna be monsters. Nice work


Thanks man. I'm used to growing little guerilla plants so this year has been fun.


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 7, 2019)

Moving on along . should start their first swell soon.... I hope lol.
All smell amazing . LOUD gear. CW in the front . 91 skunk D in the back


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 7, 2019)

Pretty impressed with CW. Stinky as fuck and super greasy. Don't sleep on her. I'm soooo happy I have more beans left of her...


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 7, 2019)

91 sk D . super loud and terpy.... Looks like she may go 3 weeks longer than the cw. Still .......absolute dank smelling.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 7, 2019)

3x3
600w Timber Vero 29
7 weeks flower.
Ghost OG in soil
LVTK DWC

LVTK pheno 1
 
Lvtk pheno 2 (I like this pheno!)
 
Ghost OG


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 7, 2019)

How the f did I ended up with 2 cw duds when yours look like that? I have new pheno coming up that has super trippy hybrid leaves, i hope its as good as yours


----------



## dstroy (Aug 7, 2019)

Lvtk HPA wk 2 12/12, I’m still working the light up. I’ve been pruning a lot so I’m hesitant to crank it.

15” net to net, 2 1/2 weeks of veg. Very vigorous.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 8, 2019)

Had to put the trellis on em. Buds were starting to flop over from the weight.
 LVTK 1 

GHOST OG


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 8, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> Had to put the trellis on em. Buds were starting to flop over from the weight.
> View attachment 4376474 LVTK 1
> View attachment 4376475
> GHOST OG
> View attachment 4376476


Those look beautiful dude. Frosty floppy tops. Props man.... What you gonna run next?


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 10, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Those look beautiful dude. Frosty floppy tops. Props man.... What you gonna run next?


Probably won't need to do another grow right away. I grow for personal and give some away to close friends. Probably do LVTKOG in a custom rdwc. 2 plants sharing a 38 gallon tote with a 28 gallon reservoir.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 10, 2019)

I spoke to Rusty this week looking for details on his 3 lemon skunk lines:
Electric Larry Land (fem)
LVTK
LVTK OG

ELL was originally released in 2012 as reg seeds and was made with the Las Vegas Lemon Skunk female and a Larry OG BX male.
The new release of ELL fems are true F1s with the same Vegas Skunk cutting as the momma, and reversing the actual Larry OG cutting for pollen.
Of the 3 lines mentioned, it seems to throw the most Lemon Skunk dominant phenos.

LVTK is an S1 of Rusty's keeper cut of the original F1 cross. He said that the original F1 seeds were never sold, and the line has always been made this way. We have all seed a good variety of phenos from TK dom to Lemon Skunk dom, and it seems to take on positive traits from both parents.

LVTK OG uses the same reversed LVTK keeper pollen used to make those seeds, dusted on the SFV OG cut momma. Rusty says that it will absolutely produce the most OG dom phenos of the 3 Vegas Lemon Skunk lines.

What a killer range of options for the Lemon OG lover


----------



## Grower899 (Aug 10, 2019)

Lemon Crash. Just dried no cure, smoking my first bowl now, not bad. Slight sweet lemon smell with some funk. Tastes earthy with a lemony backend. Pretty nice high for being so fresh.



Raspberry kush. Nice and frosty smelling slightly like raspberry right now. Hard to tell but shes gonna be a purple one. Hopefully it packs a punch, havent found a purp with a stout high yet.

The 2 green phenos I've ran before were finicky, but very sweet smelling and was pretty stoney, so I'm hopeful.



Ran an arcata skunk too. Cant find pics. Wasnt the pretties, but very loud lime cleaner type terps. And damn knock down high, 3 bowls or so and I would crash on the couch watching tv.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 13, 2019)

Stacking up real nice. 8 weeks flowering tomorrow. Lvtk and Ghost OG. 600w Timber vero 29 in a 3x3 gorilla tent.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 14, 2019)

GHOST OG @ 8 WEEKS. 1 more week till chop


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 14, 2019)

Lvtk pheno 2 @ 8 weeks. Any guesses which way this strain is leaning? First time growing lvtk and have 2 very different phenos. Will post more of pheno 1 shortly.


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 14, 2019)

CW at about 6 weeks. Super dense and Stinky.


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 14, 2019)

91 skunk D 
About 6 weeks. She still has a ways too go It's looking like. Straight chem , gas , dank smell


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 14, 2019)

Branches are starting to flop. Gotta figure out a way to support them. They still have a few weeks to go


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 14, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Branches are starting to flop. Gotta figure out a way to support them. They still have a few weeks to goView attachment 4379121


Get some plant ties and secure them. Not the best method but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 14, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> Get some plant ties and secure them. Not the best method but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do.
> View attachment 4379458


Thanks alot man. I'll give it a try. I'm scared branches are gonna start snapping. That ghost of yours is so Chunky


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 15, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Thanks alot man. I'll give it a try. I'm scared branches are gonna start snapping. That ghost of yours is so Chunky


They will fall over and snap if not secured. Gotta do something. Thanks, the reason I believe my plants are chunky is an abundance of light. I can't even run them full power. More pics coming. Ghost is about to come down .


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 15, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> Lvtk pheno 2 @ 8 weeks. Any guesses which way this strain is leaning? First time growing lvtk and have 2 very different phenos. Will post more of pheno 1 shortly.
> View attachment 4379074


Is it lanky and stems floppy? Im guessing it was stouter and not floppy though because the buds look more skunk shaped. The tk leaners are floppy girls and stretch out pretty good in flower.

My tk leaner has spear shape buds but
very dense and compact. And in veg she has to be trained and topped or you have a 6ft plant with nodes every 12"!!! But she is worth it.


----------



## Cptn (Aug 15, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> Lvtk pheno 2 @ 8 weeks. Any guesses which way this strain is leaning? First time growing lvtk and have 2 very different phenos. Will post more of pheno 1 shortly.
> View attachment 4379074


Hi Southy,
I started to write up a big description of hybrid behavior at F1, F2, F3 etc and how S1's behave in comparison.
A lot of it can vary by the stability of the initial F1 parent stock.
I decided instead to just say that your particular pheno looks like it falls in the middle somewhere between the 2 parents instead of favoring 1 over the other.
Your garden looks great. The ghosts are really impressive too
​


----------



## Tylerw20 (Aug 16, 2019)

Albert Super Tramp just started budding 8-12-19


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 16, 2019)

Damn nice bush. She is gonna be thick


----------



## Tylerw20 (Aug 16, 2019)

She is the smallest one Cheap Thrills is over 5' about 10'around


----------



## Tylerw20 (Aug 16, 2019)

Our Apex r1 and CrescendO RBx1 are 6' arm length buds starting to form crazy growth this summer.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 17, 2019)

Cptn said:


> Hi Southy,
> I started to write up a big description of hybrid behavior at F1, F2, F3 etc and how S1's behave in comparison.
> A lot of it can vary by the stability of the initial F1 parent stock.
> I decided instead to just say that your particular pheno looks like it falls in the middle somewhere between the 2 parents instead of favoring 1 over the other.
> ...


Thanks for all the info buddy.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 17, 2019)

So guys I harvested half the Ghost last night. Had about 25% amber with no clear and the rest milky. Took the biggest most developed top buds. Gonna let the rest of the plant go a couple more days. I cut a little branch off 4 days ago and the initial smells and finished product are very promising. The 2 LVTK need another week or so. Been very busy at work but I will post pics as I have time and other plants come down. Thanks everyone for the support.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 17, 2019)

How's this one leaning cap'n? The other LVTK.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 17, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> How's this one leaning cap'n? The other LVTK.
> View attachment 4380868


Looks likes its leaning... over cuz its a chunky nugg! But it looks similar to how mine flowers out, which is a tk leaner for sure. Cheers man


----------



## Cptn (Aug 17, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> How's this one leaning cap'n? The other LVTK.
> View attachment 4380868


Hi Brother,
I haven't grown the LVTK or any of my Cannaventure gear yet, but I have been growing and breeding since '81.
All I know about the 2 lines that make up LVTK are what I've seen on.line, so i don't want to make BS assessments based on looking at a pic when you are there in person to smell the terps and smoke test your phenos.
Physically, the LV lemon skunk throws more solid cola, spear type structure, smaller calyx.
TK has large calyxes, pointed diamond shaped ping pong ball type structure. 
The 2 are pretty distinctive.

Terps and effects of course would also be unique and those traits are not comparable in a pic. She may look like a hybrid, hit you like skunk and smell like TK.

Rusty's selected pheno is a nice balance of the 2 dominant traits, with the large calyxes of the TK and spears made up of nugs that retain the pointy appearance of the TK.
Because I consider the 2 parents to be fairly true breeding, I would expect the phenos in the original F1 to occur at a pretty predictable ratio of somewhere around 25/50/25% (mother dom/mixed traits/father dom) showing mostly dominant traits.
In the S1, the phenos will start to open up somewhat, including the appearance of what recessive traits might exist in the genes of each parent when they manage to pair up on both sides of a chromosome. Because the DNA is identical on both sides of the mating, the overall diversity is much less than normal male/female breeding. 
S2s would give a breeder the opportunity to further refine the genetics through selection to narrow the phenos to an ideal expression.
The LVTK hybrid seems to be a pretty complementary match-up of amazing parents and the S1s carry that forward.
Whatever those phenos are, you seem to be doing a great job growing them.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 18, 2019)

Here you go fellas. 8 weeks and 4 days flowering. Final countdown. 
LVTK PHENO 1 
 
Lvtk Pheno 2 
 
Some harvested Ghost 
 
What's left


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 18, 2019)

I  Cannaventure


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 18, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> View attachment 4381201 View attachment 4381202 View attachment 4381203 View attachment 4381204 I  Cannaventure


Looks great.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 18, 2019)

Tk leaning lvtk


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 18, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Tk leaning lvtkView attachment 4381465


Looks like my pheno 1. Thanks for the pic


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 18, 2019)

Both my phenos of lvtk was very dense most of all the tips weight average of 8 grams depending where i cut them.. Out of both phenos I dont know which to get rid of, so i kept both


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 20, 2019)

Rusty has another sell going. Packs for 55-60 bucks


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 20, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Tk leaning lvtkView attachment 4381465


Super Fire


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 21, 2019)

Got the ghost in jars Got 4 full quart jars Guessing it's a qp. Will weigh after it cures a bit. Still waiting on the lvtk to finish. There getting close now with 20% amber trics. Will post some pics when I get off work.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Tk leaning lvtkView attachment 4381465


Very frosty! 
How stretchy? 
I don't like using nets, but kinda wish I had on this last crop. (Also a CV TK strain.)


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 21, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Very frosty!
> How stretchy?
> I don't like using nets, but kinda wish I had on this last crop. (Also a CV TK strain.)


She stretches out a bit but not too bad in flower. Just in veg she doesnt stack very well so you have to top her or tie her back and support throughout flower. But worth it to me due to her potency.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 21, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Tk leaning lvtkView attachment 4381465





thenotsoesoteric said:


> She stretches out a bit but not too bad in flower. Just in veg she doesnt stack very well so you have to top her or tie her back and support throughout flower. But worth it to me due to her potency.


I agree, the LVTK is worth it 100%.


----------



## BigJonster (Aug 21, 2019)

I think the small amount of training it takes for LVTK to really produce, is more than worth it in potency and that racetrack burnout pit smell


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 21, 2019)

Got a little over 5 ounces off the ghost. These are quart jars, not the little ones.
Not bad for a 3 gallon fabric pot.


----------



## dubekoms (Aug 21, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> Got a little over 5 ounces off the ghost. These are quart jars, not the little ones.
> Not bad for a 3 gallon fabric pot.
> View attachment 4383093
> View attachment 4383100


That's a solid yield, especially for an og. Looks good too.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 21, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> Got a little over 5 ounces off the ghost. These are quart jars, not the little ones.
> Not bad for a 3 gallon fabric pot.
> View attachment 4383093
> View attachment 4383100


I'm glad to see this. I'm about to start a pack or two of the Pure Ghost.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 21, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I'm glad to see this. I'm about to start a pack or two of the Pure Ghost.


Sad thing is I think the LVTK I'm about to harvest is going to be even better. Big thumbs up to Cannaventure.


----------



## HydroRed (Aug 21, 2019)

LVTK. Displayed the seemingly common "lemon pound cake" pheno. The following pics are of a seeded run of it.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 22, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> Sad thing is I think the LVTK I'm about to harvest is going to be even better. Big thumbs up to Cannaventure.


That's ok, I got the Pure Ghost to add potency and/or faster veg to a couple of other strains I've already got. Confirmation that it can also be a good yielder is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Southside112 (Aug 22, 2019)

Lvtk 1 week left. 

Pheno 1 
 
 
Pheno 2


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 23, 2019)

Little CW test nug. This plant is coming down Monday. Real tasty stuff. I call it dogs breath because well it smells like dog breath. Very potent high. Quite euphoric and relaxing. 
This nug was picked at 60 days


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Aug 24, 2019)

From left to right, two Cookie Wrecks and one LVTK. The two on the cart were topped just above the 2nd node after they were 6 nodes tall to keep them short and to possibly get 4 main colas. The Cookie Wreck on the far left was kept untopped. Not sure which way they are leaning yet... Each one is in a different sized pot too, 20 gallon, 10 gallon, and 15 gallon.


----------



## idlewilder (Aug 24, 2019)

It looks like the the CW bush out nicely on their own.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Aug 24, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> It looks like the the CW bush out nicely on their own.


That's what I was thinking, not sure if that is from the Trainwreck or the Cookies or just the hybridization of the two...


----------



## Opie1971 (Aug 26, 2019)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> The two on the cart were topped just above the 2nd node after they were 6 nodes tall to keep them short and to possibly get 4 main colas


Good call.


----------



## Bodyne (Aug 26, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> That's ok, I got the Pure Ghost to add potency and/or faster veg to a couple of other strains I've already got. Confirmation that it can also be a good yielder is just icing on the cake.


smart man right there. Rusty posted a pic of some Pure Ghost on IG, absolutely beautiful. Last two hybrids with Ghost in it Ive had, I can tell what it brings, and I fully agree with you.


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 28, 2019)

1 CW is drying while these 3 ladies finish up . the 2 91 skunk D in the back are massive .


----------



## beernutz (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## beernutz (Aug 28, 2019)

Pic above was a week n half ago this is them now


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 28, 2019)

beernutz said:


> View attachment 4386243 Pic above was a week n half ago this is them now


That skunk D is gonna stretch dude and stretch hard . be prepared for her


----------



## beernutz (Aug 28, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> That skunk D is gonna stretch dude and stretch hard . be prepared for her


Mmm I thought that
Thanks for the heads up mate it's in a 2m high tent 
Maybe now is the time to get the net sorted and flip shortly ?


----------



## dstroy (Aug 29, 2019)

Lvtk day 37 12/12


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Aug 29, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Lvtk day 37 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4386986 View attachment 4386988


Those look like they're going to be solid.


----------



## dstroy (Aug 29, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Those look like they're going to be solid.


This one is from clone, I like it a lot. Kept two out of the puck I ran this is one of them. Smooth and pleasant, really potent.


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 29, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Lvtk day 37 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4386986 View attachment 4386988


Beautiful garden dude. Plants look amazing I can smell her from here. Props man


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 29, 2019)

Well got my ultra violet in the mail today. Rusty sent freebies of Blue Berry Cookie wreck with a note that said terps are amazing .


----------



## dstroy (Aug 29, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Beautiful garden dude. Plants look amazing I can smell her from here. Props man


Thanks man, but I just provide the environment. Rusty did all the work.

PS its easy af to trim too. really like them.


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 30, 2019)

Took advantage of the 40% off sale and grabbed black raspberry kush and some blueberry cookie wreck for freebies, already have a tracking #. Should be a berry nice fall....


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 30, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Took advantage of the 40% off sale and grabbed black raspberry kush and some blueberry cookie wreck for freebies, already have a tracking #. Should be a berry nice fall....


how did you get blueberry cookie wreck? Thinkin of buying lvtk og


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 30, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> how did you get blueberry cookie wreck? Thinkin of buying lvtk og


He is sending them out as freebies. I just got a pack too.


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 31, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> how did you get blueberry cookie wreck? Thinkin of buying lvtk og


I saw sleazy post about them being freebies and left a note on my order asking if he had anymore.

In other news, I have a cheap thrills, triple nova and a lemon crash og outdoors this year. The triple nova is the smallest plant in the garden, CT is average and the lemon crash is a absolute monster. Going to be a interesting fall. 

Side note, I have a sunset strip from cult classics outdoors as well, that started flowering earlier than the cvs stuff and has a great orange smell going on, if anyone still has some of them in the vault, it has been a excellent outdoor plant this year.


----------



## dakilla187 (Aug 31, 2019)

They dont do credit card no more for payment?You guys mailin in cash?


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 31, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> They dont do credit card no more for payment?You guys mailin in cash?


I use money orders. He takes cash too tho


----------



## Sleazyb (Aug 31, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> I use money orders. He takes cash too tho


Got my beans 1 week from the time I mailed the money. Really fast believe it or not


----------



## Gemtree (Aug 31, 2019)

Still have a fak x purple monkey balls freebie 3 pack I never popped was thinking of getting around to it now


----------



## beernutz (Sep 1, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> They dont do credit card no more for payment?You guys mailin in cash?


He has mentioned Google pay


----------



## Tylerw20 (Sep 1, 2019)

Someone help me with this Ethos CrescendO RBx1


----------



## idlewilder (Sep 2, 2019)

Tylerw20 said:


> Someone help me with this Ethos CrescendO RBx1


Extreme calcium defiency


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 2, 2019)

idlewilder said:


> Extreme calcium defiency


Could also be mag deficiency. (Lower growth?)
We need a better pic.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 2, 2019)

Definitely cal.


----------



## beernutz (Sep 2, 2019)

Anyone using megacrop in coco like I am ?
How far do u push the megacrop into flower if I have additives p/k etc to use ?
Arcata ghost and 91 skunk d in pic


----------



## BigJonster (Sep 2, 2019)

beernutz said:


> Anyone using megacrop in coco like I am ?
> How far do u push the megacrop into flower if I have additives p/k etc to use ?
> Arcata ghost and 91 skunk d in pic
> View attachment 4388762


I used coco with AG and 91skunkd but with general hydroponics 3 part base. I also used either koolbloom or overdrive. I pushed them pretty hard but they took it like champs. You have some amazing meds to look forward to


----------



## beernutz (Sep 2, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> I used coco with AG and 91skunkd but with general hydroponics 3 part base. I also used either koolbloom or overdrive. I pushed them pretty hard but they took it like champs. You have some amazing meds to look forward to


Awesome thankyou 
First time indoors for me and first time ever using coco 
I'm happy


----------



## beernutz (Sep 2, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> I used coco with AG and 91skunkd but with general hydroponics 3 part base. I also used either koolbloom or overdrive. I pushed them pretty hard but they took it like champs. You have some amazing meds to look forward to


And I neglected to say I just purchased liquid and also dry koolbloom for flowering


----------



## Sleazyb (Sep 3, 2019)

3 aventus og and a baby CW getting their veg on. I'll take cuts off the aventus and up pot here real soon


----------



## Grower899 (Sep 5, 2019)

Raspberry kush. Smells pretty sweet raspberry like. Finished quick, 8 weeks 2 days from seed.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Sep 6, 2019)

All CannaVenture plants were started from seed and popped June 24th,. First, Cookie Wreck in 20 gallon bag, very bushy with a lot of branching, started flowering about a week ago.

LVTK on left and Cookie Wreck on right, topped above 2nd node for four main colas and started to flower one or two weeks ago.
 
Liked the picture and thought I'd share, even though the plant in front is Rare Dankness Dark Ghost Train. LVTK and Cookie Wreck in back though.


----------



## Sleazyb (Sep 6, 2019)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> All CannaVenture plants were started from seed and popped June 24th,. First, Cookie Wreck in 20 gallon bag, very bushy with a lot of branching, started flowering about a week ago.
> View attachment 4390425
> LVTK on left and Cookie Wreck on right, topped above 2nd node for four main colas and started to flower one or two weeks ago.
> View attachment 4390432
> ...


Beautiful plants dude. How is that dark ghost train smelling? I've had my eye on that strain


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Sep 6, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Beautiful plants dude. How is that dark ghost train smelling? I've had my eye on that strain


Thanks, she's just smelling really sweet right now, grew it last year and once she started to pack it on smelled of lime candy, think it was more indica leaning last year compared to this. Gave my dad some seeds as well and he is growing it out too.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Sep 6, 2019)

Cheap Thrills Cannaventure Rusty says its the pure Raspberry pheno


----------



## Grower899 (Sep 7, 2019)

Ghost og. Everybody loves this one. Dense, frosty, sticky, smelly, stoney, what's not to love.


----------



## beernutz (Sep 8, 2019)

arcata ghost & 91 skunk d


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 8, 2019)

beernutz said:


> View attachment 4391342arcata ghost & 91 skunk d


Great shape. How many times were they topped?


----------



## dstroy (Sep 8, 2019)

Lvtk day 48 12/12


----------



## beernutz (Sep 9, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Great shape. How many times were they topped?


I've only topped them maybe 3 times at most that was the last pic of them yesterday before I put the scrog screen I made up in the tent 
First indoor run for me it's coming along together slowly 
This is today


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 9, 2019)

beernutz said:


> I've only topped them maybe 3 times at most that was the last pic of them yesterday before I put the scrog screen I made up in the tent
> First indoor run for me it's coming along together slowly
> This is today
> View attachment 4391879


I've found three to be a pretty magical number when it comes to pruning.


----------



## beernutz (Sep 9, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> I've found three to be a pretty magical number when it comes to pruning.


Funny you say that theres one there that morphed into 3 tops when I topped one branch 
Also I'll be a happly chappy if I yielded 3 of each for a total of 6 ounces


----------



## beernutz (Sep 9, 2019)

At the end of the day I done these CVS strains to get quality buds


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 9, 2019)

beernutz said:


> At the end of the day I done these CVS strains to get quality buds


I'm still waiting to start my cookie wreck and pure animal but I've got some pure Ghost started at a friends house. Just waiting to get my new outbuilding done.


----------



## Sleazyb (Sep 9, 2019)

91 skunk D . I'll chop em in a few days
They smell amazing . real chemical funk.


----------



## beernutz (Sep 9, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> 91 skunk D . I'll chop em in a few days
> They smell amazing . real chemical funk.
> View attachment 4391921 View attachment 4391923 View attachment 4391925


Awesome I've got something to look forward to great job
Many weeks from flip ?


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 9, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> 91 skunk D . I'll chop em in a few days
> They smell amazing . real chemical funk.
> View attachment 4391921 View attachment 4391923 View attachment 4391925


How stink? I’m looking for a real stanky strain to run?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 9, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> How stink? I’m looking for a real stanky strain to run?


Run gorilla wreck. 
It's stinky and strong AF. 

Not the tastiest smoke unless you really dig chem terps. 
Yield is average. 

Highly recommended.


----------



## Indoorpro (Sep 9, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Run gorilla wreck.
> It's stinky and strong AF.
> 
> Not the tastiest smoke unless you really dig chem terps.
> ...


Thx bud


----------



## Sleazyb (Sep 9, 2019)

beernutz said:


> Awesome I've got something to look forward to great job
> Many weeks from flip ?


Thanks man. I'm at about 80 days of 12/12 so they are kinda slow finishers but they smell like it's worth it


----------



## Sleazyb (Sep 9, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> How stink? I’m looking for a real stanky strain to run?


Oh they are stinky ass Hell. One smells like nasty dog farts and the other 1 is straight gas. Really excited for these 2


----------



## beernutz (Sep 9, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Thanks man. I'm at about 80 days of 12/12 so they are kinda slow finishers but they smell like it's worth it


What light u using mate ?


----------



## Sleazyb (Sep 10, 2019)

beernutz said:


> What light u using mate ?


400 hps and 200 true watt cob board


----------



## boybelue (Sep 10, 2019)

dstroy said:


> Lvtk day 48 12/12
> 
> View attachment 4391643 View attachment 4391644 View attachment 4391645 View attachment 4391646 View attachment 4391647 View attachment 4391648


Hot Damn!


----------



## beernutz (Sep 12, 2019)

Might be just about time to flip I think 
91 skunk on right of screen ghost on left


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 12, 2019)

beernutz said:


> Might be just about time to flip I think
> View attachment 439365391 skunk on right of screen ghost on left


It almost looks like the skunk wants to swallow the ghost whole.


----------



## beernutz (Sep 12, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> It almost looks like the skunk wants to swallow the ghost whole.


It started in early veg slower than the ghost bit quickly it hit its stride and over took it


----------



## BleedsGreen (Sep 13, 2019)

How long on average have you been flowering the LVTK? Mine are only about 56 days of 12/12 but are starting to get cloudy, looking great but thinking it might be time for week of straight water.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Sep 13, 2019)

Cookie Wreck, some purple starting on the undersides of the leaves.





LVTK

Cookie Wreck #2


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 13, 2019)

BleedsGreen said:


> How long on average have you been flowering the LVTK? Mine are only about 56 days of 12/12 but are starting to get cloudy, looking great but thinking it might be time for week of straight water.


My keeper always is done in the 63 day range. I may let it go longer next round just to see the difference.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 13, 2019)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Cookie Wreck, some purple starting on the undersides of the leaves.
> View attachment 4393918
> 
> View attachment 4393931
> ...


Beautiful cookie wreck. They always have a unique look to them.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Sep 13, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Beautiful cookie wreck. They always have a unique look to them.


Yeah, crazy long fan leaves and it is branchy as hell. Has just as many nodes as other strains that are much taller.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 13, 2019)

Some crappy pics of Tennessee kush #2. 
One plant is destroyed from borers(my fault from not spraying early enough) but the other two are doing great. No pm and barely any rot so far, farthest ahead in the garden.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Sep 13, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Some crappy pics of Tennessee kush #2.View attachment 4394091 View attachment 4394093
> One plant is destroyed from borers(my fault from not spraying early enough) but the other two are doing great. No pm and barely any rot so far, farthest ahead in the garden.


Damn, looking good! Imagine those smell something funky. Surprised you go full on bush with worries of PM, hope there is enough air flow in there. PM is bad here, most tomatoes, squash, and even some annual flowers are affected by it but my cannabis usually stays PM free with neem oil/silica foliars in veg and silica added to every watering throughout the cycle.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 13, 2019)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Damn, looking good! Imagine those smell something funky. Surprised you go full on bush with worries of PM, hope there is enough air flow in there. PM is bad here, most tomatoes, squash, and even some annual flowers are affected by it but my cannabis usually stays PM free with Neem oil/silica foliars in veg and silica added to every watering throughout the cycle.


Yeah a couple other strains are starting to get it but the Tennessee kush's are super resistant. Probably going to prune out the insides this weekend because we got some rainy weather coming. My tomatoes did great this year but the squash leaves are almost entirely white with it.


----------



## PioneerValleyOG (Sep 14, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Some crappy pics of Tennessee kush #2.View attachment 4394091 View attachment 4394093
> One plant is destroyed from borers(my fault from not spraying early enough) but the other two are doing great. No pm and barely any rot so far, farthest ahead in the garden.


 had borer issues too, how early would you say to spray?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 14, 2019)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Damn, looking good! Imagine those smell something funky. Surprised you go full on bush with worries of PM, hope there is enough air flow in there. PM is bad here, most tomatoes, squash, and even some annual flowers are affected by it but my cannabis usually stays PM free with neem oil/silica foliars in veg and silica added to every watering throughout the cycle.


Potassium bicarb works great for killing mold/PM and Southern Ag GFF is great for prevention when it's humid and air isn't moving. 
 
Both are food-safe and won't leave a residue. 
Keep your plants healthy and you'll have fewer problems with mold, mildew, and pests. 
High brix is the goal. 

Neem oil is overrated IMO.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 14, 2019)

PioneerValleyOG said:


> had borer issues too, how early would you say to spray?


I noticed the holes starting july. The one that got destroyed had 20+ holes from the little fuckers. Probably better off to get a consistent foliar regiment going before they go outside.


----------



## dubekoms (Sep 14, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Potassium bicarb works great for killing mold/PM and Southern Ag GFF is great for prevention when it's humid and air isn't moving.
> View attachment 4394410
> Both are food-safe and won't leave a residue.
> Keep your plants healthy and you'll have fewer problems with mold, mildew, and pests.
> ...


I was going to buy some green cure but potassium bicarbonate was much cheaper and basically the same thing when mixed with a surfactant. Seems to be working well! I can't stand the smell of neem anymore I prefer captain jacks.


----------



## Sleazyb (Sep 15, 2019)

91 skunk D about 85 days
She is looking like the winner this run. Real Loud Mouth Stinking Ass Hoe. Straight gas and chemicals .


----------



## beernutz (Sep 15, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> 91 skunk D about 85 days
> She is looking like the winner this run. Real Loud Mouth Stinking Ass Hoe. Straight gas and chemicals .
> View attachment 4394775 View attachment 4394776


Awesome ! 
I just flipped mine yesterday


----------



## beernutz (Sep 15, 2019)

Can anyone tell me if I have done it right by flipping now with how the screen looks 
Got stretch to deal with now gonna be a fun ride for a newbie indoors


----------



## quiescent (Sep 16, 2019)

Yea, I think you did it at the right time. Just stop tucking them in about a week and trim up your lowers. You'll have a tent full of colas, the 91 stretches nicely.


----------



## beernutz (Sep 16, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Yea, I think you did it at the right time. Just stop tucking them in about a week and trim up your lowers. You'll have a tent full of colas, the 91 stretches nicely.


Cheers brother for advice 
You know its ruby fruit ?
You sent me beans mate 
This is my first run indoors


----------



## dstroy (Sep 17, 2019)

LVTK day 56 12/12 getting closer


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 19, 2019)

Lvtk Regrow from clone, kept both my phenos as I dont know which is better they are so alike, this one has the superb structure though..

I cant say enough good things about this pheno, its so dense and heavy as is the other one also..I cannot wait to find a even better one...Think its one of my best cuts I have and I have a lot of cuts

This plant grows fast, its weird cause the original seed grew like a turtle and the clone grows 10 times as fast


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Sep 21, 2019)

Cookie Wreck, GSC leaning.
 
 
 
Similar shot, taken in the evening as opposed to morning.
 
LVTK (left), looks to be Triangle Kush leaning and Cookie Wreck #2 (right) seems to be 50/50 hybrid.

Closer shot of Cookie Wreck #2


----------



## BleedsGreen (Sep 21, 2019)

Harvested my LVTK last night after 65 days of flower, she had some amber. Very pretty plant, nice dense buds can't wait to smoke her.


----------



## boybelue (Sep 21, 2019)

ElGalloBlanco said:


> Cookie Wreck, GSC leaning.
> View attachment 4397687
> View attachment 4397688
> View attachment 4397690
> ...


Dang the petioles on that cookie wreck are huge! They look bigger than the neighboring branch in the pics. Beautiful plants!


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 21, 2019)

Lucky you guys, im still working on cookie wreck, my first 2 was culled because of being duds, I recently planted a 3rd seed and its kinda mutant being that all the leaves are like wrinkled since seedling....

Its one wrinkled plant, is there any chance wrinkle toe might produce anything decent?

Wrinkle toe is in the exact same regime everything else is under


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Sep 21, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Lucky you guys, im still working on cookie wreck, my first 2 was culled because of being duds, I recently planted a 3rd seed and its kinda mutant being that all the leaves are like wrinkled since seedling....
> 
> Its one wrinkled plant, is there any chance wrinkle toe might produce anything decent?
> 
> ...


The wrinkling is weird but I would go with it, seems to be a tad overwatered with the clawing leaves... I think CannaVenture says he likes the phenos with big indica leaves which looks like you have. I don't grow indoors so I don't take cuttings or keep mothers. With popping seeds, you don't always know what you're going to get and that is half the fun for me.

With the two Cookie Wrecks I popped I knew I would grow one all natural and the other would get topped at the 2nd node for 4 colas, I chose to let the one with slightly larger leaves go untopped so I could see its full expression. I think I chose correctly though there wasn't a bad choice to begin with.


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 21, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Lucky you guys, im still working on cookie wreck, my first 2 was culled because of being duds, I recently planted a 3rd seed and its kinda mutant being that all the leaves are like wrinkled since seedling....
> 
> Its one wrinkled plant, is there any chance wrinkle toe might produce anything decent?
> 
> ...


I know that one of the most sought after cookie cuts has leaves like that. You might've just germinated a winning lottery ticket.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 22, 2019)

dstroy said:


> LVTK day 56 12/12 getting closer
> 
> View attachment 4395719 View attachment 4395720 View attachment 4395721 View attachment 4395722


I dig your lvtk buddy. Its a banger for sure, kudos man


----------



## Chunky Stool (Sep 22, 2019)

Triple Nova S1 (blackberry pheno)
It's time to bring them indoors... 
 This plant has not been pruned at all. Got another one just like it. 

But this plant (below) was a stretchy bitch. Again, got another one just like it... 
 
Had to cut the main stem 3 times to get it to grow horizontally!


----------



## quiescent (Sep 24, 2019)

beernutz said:


> Cheers brother for advice
> You know its ruby fruit ?
> You sent me beans mate
> This is my first run indoors


Right on, had no idea honestly. Looks like you're gonna be enjoying plenty of top notch stuff in a few months.


----------



## Sleazyb (Sep 24, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Lucky you guys, im still working on cookie wreck, my first 2 was culled because of being duds, I recently planted a 3rd seed and its kinda mutant being that all the leaves are like wrinkled since seedling....
> 
> Its one wrinkled plant, is there any chance wrinkle toe might produce anything decent?
> 
> ...


The CW does some weird shit in veg but she will straighten out and produce straight fire. I have the wrinkle toe in veg myself . I grew out 2 last run before I set up my veg and clone area. 1 was absolutely amazing


----------



## dakilla187 (Sep 24, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> The CW does some weird shit in veg but she will straighten out and produce straight fire. I have the wrinkle toe in veg myself . I grew out 2 last run before I set up my veg and clone area. 1 was absolutely amazing


Thanks, im hoping for at least one decent cookie wreck in my pack as it wasnt a freebie...I planted a aventus and a lvtk og yesterday


----------



## beernutz (Sep 24, 2019)

91 skunk and arcata ghost 
 day 7 from flip


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 24, 2019)

Too good not to share here too:

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=8673721&postcount=3362


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 24, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Too good not to share here too:
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=8673721&postcount=3362


What are we looking at? Its just a forum page from icmag, am I missing something?

Edit, nevermind it showed a pic the 2nd time I clicked it. Not too shabby


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 24, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Too good not to share here too:
> 
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=8673721&postcount=3362


This link just took me to the main page. What should I be looking at?


----------



## beernutz (Sep 24, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> This link just took me to the main page. What should I be looking at?


Press it a second time and it should show the picture mate


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Sep 24, 2019)

beernutz said:


> Press it a second time and it should show the picture mate


Yep, some frosty nugs for sure.


----------



## Sleazyb (Sep 25, 2019)

3 aventus og
7 days of 12/12
Getting their stretch on. Stinkiest girls I've had in veg. I have High lol hopes for these gals


----------



## BleedsGreen (Sep 25, 2019)

My LVTK has a very strong odor drying. I am drying as normal and it seems when I get home from work the entire house stinks ! Where normally I can get through the door and at least down the hall a little where I have plants drying in a back room before getting a good wiff  Looking forward to giving it a try hopefully this weekend. It has been a little dry around here recently, low humidity so maybe have some to try after 7 days instead of my normal 10. It will get a full cure but itching like a junkie to try it


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 25, 2019)

BleedsGreen said:


> My LVTK has a very strong odor drying. I am drying as normal and it seems when I get home from work the entire house stinks ! Where normally I can get through the door and at least down the hall a little where I have plants drying in a back room before getting a good wiff  Looking forward to giving it a try hopefully this weekend. It has been a little dry around here recently, low humidity so maybe have some to try after 7 days instead of my normal 10. It will get a full cure but itching like a junkie to try it


My first harvest of lvtk I took maybe a half gram bud to work inside a plastic container inside my glovebox. I came out to my car at lunch and could smell it before I opened the car door. Last time I brought lvtk to work, lol.


----------



## beernutz (Oct 1, 2019)

Day 15
Arcata ghost and 91 skunk d


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Oct 1, 2019)

beernutz said:


> Day 15
> Arcata ghost and 91 skunk d


Was there supposed to be a picture?


----------



## dubekoms (Oct 1, 2019)

One of the Tennessee kushes got the chop tonight. Could've gone a bit longer but we have some shit weather coming up. Suprisingly mildew and mold resistant with good sized buds. This pheno is sweet and skunky with something else can't quite pinpoint it.


----------



## beernutz (Oct 2, 2019)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Was there supposed to be a picture?


Yeah there was dunno why it didnt load 
New look riu sux I reckon


----------



## macsnax (Oct 2, 2019)

beernutz said:


> Yeah there was dunno why it didnt load
> New look riu sux I reckon


Try it again, I think pics are working now buddy.


----------



## beernutz (Oct 2, 2019)

Here we go guys


----------



## beernutz (Oct 2, 2019)

Cheers for that they werent loading yesterday 
Day 16 there


----------



## beernutz (Oct 2, 2019)

The 91 skunk is on the right side of pic the arcata ghost on the left...u can see its leaves a bit more drooping than the 91 skunk


----------



## beernutz (Oct 2, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> One of the Tennessee kushes got the chop tonight. Could've gone a bit longer but we have some shit weather coming up. Suprisingly mildew and mold resistant with good sized buds. This pheno is sweet and skunky with something else can't quite pinpoint it.View attachment 4402095View attachment 4402096View attachment 4402097View attachment 4402098


Outdoor to from last season...


----------



## Tylerw20 (Oct 4, 2019)

Pure Ghost


----------



## Tylerw20 (Oct 4, 2019)

Cheap Thrills


----------



## Tylerw20 (Oct 4, 2019)

Had to cut everything thieves helped themselves to 2# of Ethos Apex R1 dog chased them off broke most of the branches off.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Oct 4, 2019)

Cookie Wreck #1 


LVTK

Cookie Wreck #2 really good looking phenotype too.

LVTK (left) and Cookie Wreck (right).


----------



## Tylerw20 (Oct 4, 2019)

Cheap Thrills


----------



## beernutz (Oct 6, 2019)

Arcata ghost and 91 skunk


----------



## Tylerw20 (Oct 6, 2019)

Cheap Thrills 56 days


----------



## Tylerw20 (Oct 6, 2019)

Pure Ghost


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 7, 2019)

d


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 7, 2019)

Wtf they do to the site cant even make a normal post on my ipad

Its a LVTK rerun, I hardly took care of it and it still turns into perfectly structured, super heavy outrageous density with minimal leaves to trim wholesome goodness...After you harvest the lvtk is like a magic bottle that never runs out

On the right of it is a new pheno of Arcata Ghost, I ran 2 phenos so far with one turning hermy super late in flower but it was very unique, the 2nd being just average...


----------



## Sleazyb (Oct 9, 2019)

A few aventus og . about 22 days . really impressed with this strain so far. They look and smell great


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 12, 2019)

GreQUOTE="Sleazyb, post: 15114735, member: 1009376"]
A few aventus og . about 22 days . really impressed with this strain so far. They look and smell great
View attachment 4405853View attachment 4405854
[/QUOTE]
Great looking plants


----------



## Sleazyb (Oct 12, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> GreQUOTE="Sleazyb, post: 15114735, member: 1009376"]
> A few aventus og . about 22 days . really impressed with this strain so far. They look and smell great
> View attachment 4405853View attachment 4405854


Great looking plants
[/QUOTE]
Thanks alot man. I'd encourage everyone to grab a pack. I'm super happy with the strain


----------



## beernutz (Oct 14, 2019)

Couple pics 
Arcata ghost and 91 skunk d
Day 30


----------



## Sleazyb (Oct 14, 2019)

Loo


beernutz said:


> Couple pics
> Arcata ghost and 91 skunk d
> Day 30
> View attachment 4408049View attachment 4408050View attachment 4408051


Looking good man. I really like the 91 skunk D .


----------



## beernutz (Oct 14, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Loo
> Looking good man. I really like the 91 skunk D .


I'm hoping it's one of those smokes you have a j and are good for a few hours after


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 14, 2019)

8/10 electric larry lands popped tap roots ...fingers crossed for females


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 15, 2019)

Cheap Thrills, Lemon Crash OG and Triple Nova under the Sun.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 15, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Cheap Thrills, Lemon Crash OG and Triple Nova under the Sun.
> View attachment 4408588View attachment 4408589View attachment 4408590


Looks great, really jelly over your lemon crash!

Man I was really looking forward to the lemon crash but both my turned to the dark side. The hermied but one was starting to produce great resin right before she spit out the balls. Was probably due to me having issues with coco which I believe was a pathogen causing root rot. Plants fought through it but suffered and I believe the balls dropped due to that, just sensitive buggers.


----------



## Rivendell (Oct 15, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Looks great, really jelly over your lemon crash!
> 
> Man I was really looking forward to the lemon crash but both my turned to the dark side. The hermied but one was starting to produce great resin right before she spit out the balls. Was probably due to me having issues with coco which I believe was a pathogen causing root rot. Plants fought through it but suffered and I believe the balls dropped due to that, just sensitive buggers.


The Lemon Crash was the biggest plant in the garden this summer, absolute beast. The stalk was so big that we joked that it had a camel ankle instead of a toe! I would 100% recommend a second attempt.


----------



## Sleazyb (Oct 16, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Cheap Thrills, Lemon Crash OG and Triple Nova under the Sun.
> View attachment 4408588View attachment 4408589View attachment 4408590


Great looking plants dude. I had a lemon crash that was simply amazing. It had those black leaves and dark purple nugs. Had a minty og tang to it. Wish I had my veg tent back then . nice man


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Oct 16, 2019)

Yay...so glad to see so many good reviews on the lemon crash. A buddy is sending me some extras he had and they should be here any day. Definitely excited to have them outdoors next yr and see what monsters I can turn them into


----------



## Cptn (Oct 16, 2019)

That may be the nicest pic of a cheap thrills plant I've ever seen. 
The pedigree on that line is all killer, so I know there has to be some fire in those packs pucks 
Thanks for sharing @Rivendell


----------



## beernutz (Oct 17, 2019)

Couple pics from day 32
Arcata and 91 skunk


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 17, 2019)

So just starting but heck 7 year old seeds 7/10 aint bad


----------



## MrToad69 (Oct 17, 2019)

Heathen Raider said:


> Right now I have Cube X WC , Cookies N Chem all regs , 2 Kali Mist Fems , 2 BlueNana Fems , 1 God Bud Reg in Veg , will make some crosses


Hey HR..
I'm just going through some old CBD chat boards as I was trying see if anyone out there had any of the high CBD-low THC strains reg seed (less than.3)..I have a good cross section of Autos and photo's primarily THC/Terp focused if anyone has some seeds they'd like to trade? 
Cheers


----------



## Sleazyb (Oct 18, 2019)

Aventus OG
Bout day 28 or 9. Who knows. 
These ladies have a very sharp ,terpy ,sour fucking candy smell . super dank stank off these girls. They are stacking fast and smell like sweet tarts . 1 did have about 5 nuttsacks on the lowers . true nutts that released pollen. I plucked those off but I know I'll get a few seeds.


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 20, 2019)

Anyone here ran the electric larry lands...


----------



## beernutz (Oct 21, 2019)

Arcata ghost lights out pic day 36


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 22, 2019)

Any feedback on that...i just poped my pack of Ell


----------



## Chunky Stool (Oct 23, 2019)

My pack of LVTK had 8 seeds!  

Four are sprouting right now in tall peats.


----------



## BigJonster (Oct 23, 2019)

rustyshaclkferd said:


> Any feedback on that...i just poped my pack of Ell


Get ready for some tall plants. Some had typical og structures while most had the lemon skunk growth. Most had a mild taste, strong lemon/tea smell. The one thing I do remember is its zoom zoom herb with big dark green leaves. Great daytime smoke


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Oct 23, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Get ready for some tall plants. Some had typical og structures while most had the lemon skunk growth. Most had a mild taste, strong lemon/tea smell. The one thing I do remember is its zoom zoom herb with big dark green leaves. Great daytime smoke



Bring on the lemons and zoom herb ...first feed was today


----------



## beernutz (Oct 24, 2019)

Ghost and 91 skunk


----------



## Sleazyb (Oct 31, 2019)

Aventus og 
These are some frosty bitches . they smell super dank like some stinky sweet tarts or something. Very unique


----------



## beernutz (Nov 3, 2019)

Day 50 Arcata ghost/91 skunk d


----------



## idlewilder (Nov 3, 2019)

Spears!!


----------



## quiescent (Nov 3, 2019)

Lookin good man, gonna be a bountiful harvest. That 91 Skunk D might surprise you how much it fattens up these next couple weeks, hows the smells?


----------



## beernutz (Nov 3, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Lookin good man, gonna be a bountiful harvest. That 91 Skunk D might surprise you how much it fattens up these next couple weeks, hows the smells?


He smells on the ghost were really sweet but in the last week that seems to be changing to a slightly different smell
The smell on the 91 is unique but I can't pin point it I'm bloody hopeless at smells 
It's not a sweet smell I know 
Really enjoyed this first indoor grow been hand feeding megacrop and liquid and dry koolbloom daily as needed


----------



## beernutz (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm on day 51 
Anyone had a Arcata ghost finish inside 65 days ?


----------



## BigJonster (Nov 3, 2019)

beernutz said:


> I'm on day 51
> Anyone had a Arcata ghost finish inside 65 days ?


Negative, even the ghost leaners were 70+. I'm not saying it's not possible. I had a smallish 50/50% pheno that I could have taken at 65. It smelled like mint and tasted like it also. It was knee buckling strong but not the tastiest. The ghost leaner smelled like country time lemonade mix. They all took nutes like champs and the stretch was very predictable but I'm digging through these LVTK OG now. Great grow, beautiful representation of this great daytime smoke.


----------



## BigJonster (Nov 3, 2019)

beernutz said:


> The smell on the 91 is unique but I can't pin point it


My lady friend said it smelled like the bottom of a moms purse. Still laugh about it


----------



## BigJonster (Nov 3, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Aventus og
> These are some frosty bitches . they smell super dank like some stinky sweet tarts or something. Very unique View attachment 4414997View attachment 4414998View attachment 4414999


This is gorgeous, this pic is absolutely beautiful. How does the yield look? Again beautiful grow


----------



## beernutz (Nov 4, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> My lady friend said it smelled like the bottom of a moms purse. Still laugh about it


Hey man thanks for taking the time above according to the days....
Also the bottom.of mum's purse lol


----------



## Sleazyb (Nov 6, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> This is gorgeous, this pic is absolutely beautiful. How does the yield look? Again beautiful grow


Thanks alot man. They are looking like they are gonna yield pretty good. I'd guess 3 to 4 zips a plant. I kept cuts off 2 phenos . 1 is straight up raspberry


----------



## BigJonster (Nov 8, 2019)

LVTK OG up and moving


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 8, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> LVTK OG up and moving


Think that's my next strain. Keep posting !


----------



## Sleazyb (Nov 9, 2019)

A few aventus og nearing their end. Frost Factories ! They smell like loud sweet tarts . truly amazing smelling  . 
grab you a pack while you can


----------



## Southside112 (Nov 9, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> A few aventus og nearing their end. Frost Factories ! They smell like loud sweet tarts . truly amazing smelling View attachment 4418650View attachment 4418651View attachment 4418652View attachment 4418653View attachment 4418654 .
> grab you a pack while you can


You experimenting with far red buddy? Is that what I see in the back there? My next run I'm incorporating uvb via California lightworks flouro and got the growmaus far red puck. See if it has any effect.


----------



## Sleazyb (Nov 9, 2019)

Southside112 said:


> You experimenting with far red buddy? Is that what I see in the back there? My next run I'm incorporating uvb via California lightworks flouro and got the growmaus far red puck. See if it has any effect.


No man that's a 200 true watt cob board in the back . I run that alongside my 400 hps


----------



## beernutz (Nov 10, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> A few aventus og nearing their end. Frost Factories ! They smell like loud sweet tarts . truly amazing smelling View attachment 4418650View attachment 4418651View attachment 4418652View attachment 4418653View attachment 4418654 .
> grab you a pack while you can


Beautiful


----------



## beernutz (Nov 10, 2019)

Ghost and 91sd
Apologies for only flash pics


----------



## growingbuddy (Nov 11, 2019)

Lots of LVTK love, how is the Pure Raspeberry Kush, she taste like raspberries? Anyone try the FPOG or blackberry hybrids?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 11, 2019)

growingbuddy said:


> Lots of LVTK love, how is the Pure Raspeberry Kush, she taste like raspberries? Anyone try the FPOG or blackberry hybrids?


Pure raspberry kush has been hit or miss with much more missing than hitting. Most report good flavor but tiny tiny yields. Mutants and slow growth all around.


----------



## Indoorpro (Nov 11, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> A few aventus og nearing their end. Frost Factories ! They smell like loud sweet tarts . truly amazing smelling View attachment 4418650View attachment 4418651View attachment 4418652View attachment 4418653View attachment 4418654 .
> grab you a pack while you can


Looking like some good weight there bud! Nicee


----------



## Indoorpro (Nov 11, 2019)

beernutz said:


> Ghost and 91sd
> Apologies for only flash pics View attachment 4419092View attachment 4419093View attachment 4419094


How’s the smell? Looking good !


----------



## Sleazyb (Nov 11, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Looking like some good weight there bud! Nicee


Thanks alot man. They are gonna yield better than I expected from rusty description


----------



## Sleazyb (Nov 11, 2019)

beernutz said:


> Ghost and 91sd
> Apologies for only flash pics View attachment 4419092View attachment 4419093View attachment 4419094


Great run man. I can't wait to hear how they smoke


----------



## Tylerw20 (Nov 13, 2019)

Ordered Arcata Ghost 2packs received Arcata Skunk and Lvtk free thank you Rusty.


----------



## Sleazyb (Nov 13, 2019)

Tylerw20 said:


> Ordered Arcata Ghost 2packs received Arcata Skunk and Lvtk free thank you Rusty.


Nice man . rusty def hooks it up . I had a couple arcata skunks turn out real nice . stanky danky. Im probably gonna grab another pack of those


----------



## beernutz (Nov 13, 2019)

Wish he took PayPal or visa I'm limited as to how I can pay so I can't buy anymore for now 
I still have a heap.but it's not the point I want more


----------



## beernutz (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 14, 2019)

My 3rd pheno of arcata ghost is almost done, im not a big fan of it, so far all 3 smells very similar and looks similar..People like smoking it but I guess im just into frostier dankier stuff...It does have good leaf to but ratio not much trimming required


----------



## beernutz (Nov 14, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> My 3rd pheno of arcata ghost is almost done, im not a big fan of it, so far all 3 smells very similar and looks similar..People like smoking it but I guess im just into frostier dankier stuff...It does have good leaf to but ratio not much trimming required


I don't know wat it smokes like yet it's drying but while I thought early on it was frosty and stank it seemed to me the strength of smell disappeared a bit as it was finishing if you know what I'm saying 
Not much leaf to trim that's true see how it goes after a smoke n cure


----------



## beernutz (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm really looking forward to the 91 sd more than anything though she's still going and looking nicer each day


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 14, 2019)

Cookie Wreck aka wrinkle toe still going finally in flower
Arcata ghost on the bottom


----------



## Sleazyb (Nov 14, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Cookie Wreck aka wrinkle toe still going finally in flower
> Arcata ghost on the bottom
> 
> View attachment 4421287View attachment 4421288View attachment 4421289


Nice plants dude. I have a tiny wrinkle toe in flower. I'll get some pics of her up soon . I think she could be special


----------



## Sleazyb (Nov 15, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Cookie Wreck aka wrinkle toe still going finally in flower
> Arcata ghost on the bottom
> 
> View attachment 4421287View attachment 4421288View attachment 4421289


Here's my tiny wrinkle toe I was talking about . she was a slow vegger but is starting to put on some exotic looking nugs .


----------



## Tylerw20 (Nov 15, 2019)

Albert Super Tramp from last spring


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 15, 2019)

Tylerw20 said:


> Albert Super Tramp from last spring


Looks good other than the bud rot.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Nov 15, 2019)

Does anyone know of any promo codes for CannaV site?
Thanks in advance


----------



## BigJonster (Nov 15, 2019)

SoHappy101 said:


> Does anyone know of any promo codes for CannaV site?
> Thanks in advance


Rusty has sales from time to time but I do not know any discount codes. Also, he hooks it up with freebies


----------



## BigJonster (Nov 15, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Cookie Wreck aka wrinkle toe still going finally in flower
> Arcata ghost on the bottom
> 
> View attachment 4421287View attachment 4421288View attachment 4421289


Has anyone found a 1:1 ratio CW yet?


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Nov 16, 2019)

When is the harvest time for the lemon crash outdoors?


----------



## Rivendell (Nov 16, 2019)

ganga gurl420 said:


> When is the harvest time for the lemon crash outdoors?


 Late October.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Nov 16, 2019)

Rivendell said:


> Late October.


Wheeww... okay thanks for the reply


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 17, 2019)

Any reports on the density of lvtk og? I love rock hard buds like lvtk, I have two phenos of og lvtk going and already cloned but im just hoping for rock hard buds


----------



## BigJonster (Nov 17, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Any reports on the density of lvtk og? I love rock hard buds like lvtk, I have two phenos of og lvtk going and already cloned but im just hoping for rock hard buds


I'm not around my pc but check cannaventure IG. He posted a pic of LVTK og that is absolutely stunning. My LVTK og is still in veg. After seeing the ig pic, I will be taking cuts


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi folks, joined so I could post on this thread. I have appreciated everyone's posts over time, so figured I should add my pennies to the jar. I run a bunch of CV lines and have had great results. 

My keepers include a Ghost leaning Arcata Ghost ("Ghost B" cut) that is straight Triangle Kush with improved TrainWreck bud structure but nothing else inherited from the TW. TrainWreck usually dominates its crosses, so this really stood out and is my new #1 in the garden. Amazingly subtle complex og chem gas terps with monster frosty buds. Very potent and works everytime, the jar I wake up thinking about. All day, any day!





The second keeper was from the same Arcata Ghost line ("Arcata Ghost A" cut), but this was a purple tinged loud lime pheno that didnt stretch quite as crazy as the Ghost B. Very loud limey funk terps. Finished with purple tips and dense frosty nugs of TW goodness. Not a lot of OG carried through, but with the other pheno being all OG, this wasnt a problem. Found 2 nanner sets early on, but easy to clean up.


I have a baby Gorilla Wreck 4 that is a true survivor. I wiped out a whole round of seed pops and seedlings with a bad soil mix I must have made (#usererror), but this girl was the only one that sprouted. I lost Dominion's Skunkband, Dank's Sherbert x Fruity Pebbles, lvtk ogs, blueberry cookie wrecks, aventus ogs, 91 skunk Ds, and more I cant remember. The force is strong with this one!


There are also 3 91SkunkDs in veg, one of which is a whorled or trifoliar or trileaf or whatever that is starting to pick up steam since the early photos. She has reverted back to a normal bi-leaf after the 2nd node. Talked with @skunkVA about it and agreed to keep it and run it out as the runts are sometimes the ones that got away. And its more chem in the garden, so why not?



I also just started some LVTK OG, Aventus OG and Tennessee Kush #2...more to come there soon.

Thanks again for all of the support you didnt know you were offering.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Nov 19, 2019)

Rusty said he's working on new things coming in December hopefully. Pure line of Train Wreck


----------



## beernutz (Nov 20, 2019)

91sd


----------



## Cptn (Nov 20, 2019)

SoHappy101 said:


> Does anyone know of any promo codes for CannaV site?
> Thanks in advance


sign up for his email list on the website, there is usually a discount code in the confirmation email


----------



## Cptn (Nov 20, 2019)

beernutz said:


> 91sd
> View attachment 4423997View attachment 4423998


Nice one Nutz! 
Any description of smells?
That yellowing looks a lot like the D to me. D-dom pheno.


----------



## beernutz (Nov 20, 2019)

Cptn said:


> Nice one Nutz!
> Any description of smells?
> That yellowing looks a lot like the D to me. D-dom pheno.


G'day mate it's a real yuck smell lol like skunk in there has over ridden any sweetness I'm pretty bad at describing smells to be honest but it has that kinda bad smell that you know is going to knock your socks of.
I've never grown that strain before she is gonna yield when dry...I couldn't keep it green from about week 2 flower it was a light green no matter wat I tried bit I don't know anything about the d-dom either 
Its great I'm learning of you guys here


----------



## quiescent (Nov 20, 2019)

Honestly I'd say the struggle to keep it green indicates a 91 leaner. I don't think I've ever had an issue with a chem d cross, some variegation but not the way 91 just eats itself after week 4. Needs lotsa calmag if going the salts route.


----------



## beernutz (Nov 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Honestly I'd say the struggle to keep it green indicates a 91 leaner. I don't think I've ever had an issue with a chem d cross, some variegation but not the way 91 just eats itself after week 4. Needs lotsa calmag if going the salts route.


Makes sense and I was using megacrop during veg then megacrop,liquid then dry koolbloom in flower 
No calmag used ..even in veg for a while it tended to be on the lighter side of green


----------



## beernutz (Nov 20, 2019)

Arcata ghost


----------



## Cptn (Nov 20, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Honestly I'd say the struggle to keep it green indicates a 91 leaner. I don't think I've ever had an issue with a chem d cross, some variegation but not the way 91 just eats itself after week 4. Needs lotsa calmag if going the salts route.


I haven't grown the 91, but had the same experience with the D 
I can't wait to run that cross one of these days, and the 91 S1s at the same time.
Thanks for sharing your experience


----------



## quiescent (Nov 21, 2019)

Cptn said:


> I haven't grown the 91, but had the same experience with the D
> I can't wait to run that cross one of these days, and the 91 S1s at the same time.
> Thanks for sharing your experience



I've noticed D leaners get the camo going on if you don't cal-mag the hell out of them but the 91 is on a whole other level. You can have a tent with plants that are just happy to be there, super healthy ladies, no fuss at all. The 91 will be in the corner cutting itself, listening to my chemical romance. Doesn't seem to matter if its organic or salts, the 91 is just a pain. Doesn't like too much light, doesn't like wet feet, doesn't like dry feet, doesn't like temps above 78, eats it's lunch and the plant's next to it.

These chems aren't the easiest to grow, especially at scale. Totally worth it though.


----------



## BigJonster (Nov 21, 2019)

LVTK og topped and waiting to be flowered. No issues so far, running fairly low ppm. It's in coco/perlite/verm


----------



## beernutz (Nov 21, 2019)

quiescent said:


> I've noticed D leaners get the camo going on if you don't cal-mag the hell out of them but the 91 is on a whole other level. You can have a tent with plants that are just happy to be there, super healthy ladies, no fuss at all. The 91 will be in the corner cutting itself, listening to my chemical romance. Doesn't seem to matter if its organic or salts, the 91 is just a pain. Doesn't like too much light, doesn't like wet feet, doesn't like dry feet, doesn't like temps above 78, eats it's lunch and the plant's next to it.
> 
> These chems aren't the easiest to grow, especially at scale. Totally worth it though.


That was a perfect description of my exp growing the 91....never looked unhealthy but never looked like it was 100% happy


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Nov 21, 2019)

beernutz said:


> That was a perfect description of my exp growing the 91....never looked unhealthy but never looked like it was 100% happy


She seems worth it though! Cant grow enough chem.


----------



## beernutz (Nov 21, 2019)

Cube_From_Hell said:


> She seems worth it though! Cant grow enough chem.


Very true 
I love my o.g and my chems 
Got hybrids outdoors this year no cannaventure only nirvana and hso


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 21, 2019)

91 sounds like the grape bubba pheno I gots going. Looks fine all through Vegas, gets in flowers and rusts up quick even with 5+ MLS extra of calmag. In coco was as bad as the last couple rounds I tried soil.


----------



## Sleazyb (Nov 22, 2019)

2 aventus og coming down. The first 1 that I chopped six days ago is fire. Really amazing terps and stinky too . I did get a good bit of seeds tho because 1 of them had true nutt sacks on the lowers . I kept the 2 phenos that weren't tranny and have the clones flowering now .


----------



## Sleazyb (Nov 22, 2019)

My tiny cookie wreck .my cut of her didn't make it . she is looking and smelling super special . densest nugs I've ever seen . she still has about 30 days to go


----------



## BigJonster (Nov 24, 2019)

Just a little update on my LVTK og. It's still trying to branch a little after top but nothing remarkable to show but, this is absolutely a stinky ass plant in all the good ways. It is overwhelming the veg area and it unmistakable sour smell to it. This pheno smells nothing like the original LVTK burning tire smell


----------



## Sleazyb (Nov 24, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Just a little update on my LVTK og. It's still trying to branch a little after top but nothing remarkable to show but, this is absolutely a stinky ass plant in all the good ways. It is overwhelming the veg area and it unmistakable sour smell to it. This pheno smells nothing like the original LVTK burning tire smell


Beautiful baby girl man. I have 2 that size myself . I'm really pumped for this strain.


----------



## dakilla187 (Nov 25, 2019)

Wow i never had a burning tire lvtk yet, i just sprouted my third pheno of lvtk, the first two phenos could have been twins...Took down my 3rd pheno of arcata ghost, nothing too special but fairly decent and exact same smell as the first two phenos....

I have two aventus og and two lvtk og in veg, i havem all cloned too, I so hope i get super dense rocks with og lvtk...My cookie wreck wrinkle toe im crossin my fingers and hoping for special, got trichs on the buds so am happy unlike the first two dud cookie wrecks i had


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Nov 25, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Wow i never had a burning tire lvtk yet, i just sprouted my third pheno of lvtk, the first two phenos could have been twins...Took down my 3rd pheno of arcata ghost, nothing too special but fairly decent and exact same smell as the first two phenos....
> 
> I have two aventus og and two lvtk og in veg, i havem all cloned too, I so hope i get super dense rocks with og lvtk...My cookie wreck wrinkle toe im crossin my fingers and hoping for special, got trichs on the buds so am happy unlike the first two dud cookie wrecks i had


I have a few baby CVs gettin' goin' as well...
1 tennessee kush #2
1 lvtk og
2 aventus og (1 only had 1 cotyledon leaf)

I have noticed similar results popping these strains directly in the soil versus paper towel method. I do lose one here and there, but always assume I did something....except the blueberry cookie wrecks. Those have been tough to germinate for me the last few attempts. They split, might see a little taproot, then nothing. I will try again in the spring with more favorable conditions!


----------



## beernutz (Nov 25, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Wow i never had a burning tire lvtk yet, i just sprouted my third pheno of lvtk, the first two phenos could have been twins...Took down my 3rd pheno of arcata ghost, nothing too special but fairly decent and exact same smell as the first two phenos....
> 
> I have two aventus og and two lvtk og in veg, i havem all cloned too, I so hope i get super dense rocks with og lvtk...My cookie wreck wrinkle toe im crossin my fingers and hoping for special, got trichs on the buds so am happy unlike the first two dud cookie wrecks i had


I grew a pure la affie outdoor a that had a burning tyre/paint smell


----------



## BigJonster (Nov 25, 2019)

If you havnt found it you need to. It's a great afternoon smoke. It's me and my close friends favorite smoke. Theres pics around here somewhere of it. My arcata ghost has a menthol/faint citrus smell and was also a great daytime smoke and a great yielder


----------



## beernutz (Nov 25, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> If you havnt found it you need to. It's a great afternoon smoke. It's me and my close friends favorite smoke. Theres pics around here somewhere of it. My arcata ghost has a menthol/faint citrus smell and was also a great daytime smoke and a great yielder


Yeah I was really impressed with my Arcata ghost 
More so the fact my wife says she gets really horny smoking it lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 25, 2019)

beernutz said:


> Yeah I was really impressed with my Arcata ghost
> More so the fact my wife says she gets really horny smoking it lol


I'd be packing bowl after bowl. "Hey babe, want to wake and bake!"


----------



## beernutz (Nov 25, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd be packing bowl after bowl. "Hey babe, want to wake and bake!"


Seriously I'm not kidding she smoked a j every night
..then it's sexy lingerie on and she's in bed looking lol


----------



## beernutz (Nov 25, 2019)

Glad I've got more seeds of it


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 26, 2019)

Lookin great everyone.


----------



## quiescent (Nov 26, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Lookin great everyone.


Good to see you pop back up.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 27, 2019)

quiescent said:


> Good to see you pop back up.


Thanks
I've enjoyed scanning through all the bud pics and catching up on all the latest happenings.

Lately I've been running a lot of clones but I did start a few seeds of Pure Ghost and Cookie Wreck. Not much to see yet. Just sowed them a couple wks ago. 
I need to go bean shopping and scoop up some new stuff.
I've taken some notes as I've looked over the latest seed and strain reviews but I'm open to recs...especially some OGs


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Nov 30, 2019)

1 of 2 Aventus OG recently popped. This one only had 1 cotyledon leaf and now is showing some odd leafing seen here. Interesting girl!


----------



## BigJonster (Nov 30, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Thanks
> I've enjoyed scanning through all the bud pics and catching up on all the latest happenings.
> 
> Lately I've been running a lot of clones but I did start a few seeds of Pure Ghost and Cookie Wreck. Not much to see yet. Just sowed them a couple wks ago.
> ...


I think you would enjoy the LVTK og. Its smells of pine and earth right now and super vibrant


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Nov 30, 2019)

Updates soon on my electric larry lands...


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 5, 2019)

lvtk og I have 2 phenos running with one aventus
This is my lvtk og next to its cutting, the cutting is already half its size and ready for a bigger pot, just wanted to show how fast my cutting is growing


----------



## big cfeezzie (Dec 6, 2019)

Raspberry Pebbles OG 2 weeks flower.


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Dec 6, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> Raspberry Pebbles OG 2 weeks flower.View attachment 4432356View attachment 4432357


Looking great bro! 
Curious about the RPOG, havent seen a lot of these grown out.


----------



## Sleazyb (Dec 6, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> Raspberry Pebbles OG 2 weeks flower.View attachment 4432356View attachment 4432357


Nice plants man . very similar looking to the aventus og I ran .


----------



## Indoorpro (Dec 6, 2019)

big cfeezzie said:


> Raspberry Pebbles OG 2 weeks flower.View attachment 4432356View attachment 4432357


Those looking good!


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Dec 6, 2019)

Sleazyb said:


> Nice plants man . very similar looking to the aventus og I ran .


The Aventus wasnt a keeper?


----------



## big cfeezzie (Dec 6, 2019)

Cube_From_Hell said:


> Looking great bro!
> Curious about the RPOG, havent seen a lot of these grown out.


Thanks yeah i haven't either. Never had Raspberry Pebbles OG or Fruity pebbles.


----------



## big cfeezzie (Dec 6, 2019)

Indoorpro said:


> Those looking good!


Thanks.


----------



## Sleazyb (Dec 7, 2019)

Cube_From_Hell said:


> The Aventus wasnt a keeper?


Yeah man i kept 2 phenos . I have the cuts flowering now . 1 plant I didn't keep did have true ball sacks on the lowers that noticeably released pollen . it gave me a ton of seeds . here is my 2 cuts at about day 30 next to my dank ass CW
Here is the CW almost chop time .

These were just a few lil pots I threw in the tent to fill space . I have a full house on the veg .


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 9, 2019)

Nice, your cw has much bigger buds then my wrinkled cw
This wrinkletoe has small buds but smells nice and well its WrinkleD
This pic gives a false impression that the top is big, its not, skinny but dense like dutch treat


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Dec 9, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Nice, your cw has much bigger buds then my wrinkled cw
> This wrinkletoe has small buds but smells nice and well its WrinkleD
> This pic gives a false impression that the top is big, its not, skinny but dense like dutch treat
> View attachment 4434306View attachment 4434307


Is this a case where that little bit of wrinkleD yield is worth it?


----------



## Sleazyb (Dec 9, 2019)

dakilla187 said:


> Nice, your cw has much bigger buds then my wrinkled cw
> This wrinkletoe has small buds but smells nice and well its WrinkleD
> This pic gives a false impression that the top is big, its not, skinny but dense like dutch treat
> View attachment 4434306View attachment 4434307


Nice plant man . your gonna love her . this is the 3rd cw I've grown and 2 have been fire . I gotta try to reveg mine because I let her cut dry out .


----------



## Birnie029 (Dec 11, 2019)

Popped one seed of Pure Animal, man unreal bud, firey terps, cannaventure bring these back!


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Dec 18, 2019)

Cleared a bunch of flower space finally... My Arcata Ghost "Ghost b" ghost-leaner #1 keeper dropping into flower here. Will have the true-to-breed loud lime AG cut going in shortly, followed by 3 phenos of 91SkunkD in a week or so. Not too much longer after that, Gorilla Wreck gets cloned and flowered, then the LVTK OG, Aventus OGs and Tennessee Kush #2, which are all in early veg stages now.
+C


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 20, 2019)

Taking down my wrinkled cookie wreck...It turned purple probably due to the colder weather moving in...Skinny dense buds, reminds me of my dutch treat...Looks tasty and has a pleasant smell


----------



## Lucky Luke (Dec 22, 2019)

LVTK I have going, I've been told a BX2.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Dec 27, 2019)

placed first order, man rusty is a dope dude.
Google pay and had a text the next morning confirming my order with tracking and letting me know he was dropping it off at postoffice.
crazy


----------



## BigJonster (Dec 27, 2019)

wheresthekoosh said:


> placed first order, man rusty is a dope dude.
> Google pay and had a text the next morning confirming my order with tracking and letting me know he was dropping it off at postoffice.
> crazy


Yup, Rusty is a great guy and will just about do anything for you. I have been very happy with cannaventure


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Dec 27, 2019)

BigJonster said:


> Yup, Rusty is a great guy and will just about do anything for you. I have been very happy with cannaventure


+1, no doubt, all day long. The only reason I joined here was to give back to CV and thank you all for the help over the years. I grow a lot of different breeders and Rusty's gear always seems to stand out. 2 of my 4 keepers are his, and am hunting through another 5 CV varieties... expecting a few more keepers there. And you get that personal touch and support from Rusty directly...just awesome all around.


----------



## Sleazyb (Dec 27, 2019)

Here's a little tent shot of rusty gear
The cuts of aventus og are coming down any day.
I have 2 lvtk og , 1 91sd and a CW just starting to flower


----------



## beernutz (Jan 5, 2020)

Sleazyb said:


> Here's a little tent shot of rusty gear
> The cuts of aventus og are coming down any day.
> I have 2 lvtk og , 1 91sd and a CW just starting to flower View attachment 4444479


That 91sd was some strong smoke ....


----------



## rustyshaclkferd (Jan 5, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> Yup, Rusty is a great guy and will just about do anything for you. I have been very happy with cannaventure


wait till you get to know me


----------



## beernutz (Jan 5, 2020)

Rusty is a great guy yep
But then ppl overseas became limited in the way we can purchase his fire and I'm running out of cvs beans to grow


----------



## macsnax (Jan 5, 2020)

You can order direct from him buddy. He's wrapping up his Xmas promo soon, not sure if it's over or not. @beernutz


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jan 7, 2020)

When can someone expect to see pure ghost and Arcata wreck ghost (fems)?


----------



## Face45 (Jan 11, 2020)

Just grabbed the SuperTramp.. Rusty really hooked it up too... got some Headstash Genetics freebies.... got Cookies and Chem F2s, and Double Dawg Biscuits.. Anyone got info on these?


----------



## macsnax (Jan 11, 2020)

@Face45 The cookies n chem f2's are made from Greenpoint f1 stock, and the DDB f2's are a line that used a cookies n chem f1 female x dankonomics purple stardawg. Can't go wrong with the CNC f2's, a lot of people have grown and loved them. And the DDB's are terpy frost monsters. Lots of creamy terps in both with some DDB's putting out some funky terps too. Here a couple of the f1's, don't have any pics of the f2's.


----------



## Face45 (Jan 14, 2020)

macsnax said:


> @Face45 The cookies n chem f2's are made from Greenpoint f1 stock, and the DDB f2's are a line that used a cookies n chem f1 female x dankonomics purple stardawg. Can't go wrong with the CNC f2's, a lot of people have grown and loved them. And the DDB's are terpy frost monsters. Lots of creamy terps in both with some DDB's putting out some funky terps too. Here a couple of the f1's, don't have any pics of the f2's.
> View attachment 4454116View attachment 4454117View attachment 4454118View attachment 4454119


Thanks for the reply and info..... Was the Cookie, Cookies and Cream? Or like the Forum cut?


----------



## macsnax (Jan 14, 2020)

If you take it back to when exotic made cookies n cream, for the longest time he called it a mystery cookies. But he's since said it's the thin mint cut. So it went cookies n cream x stardawg.


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Jan 16, 2020)

Anyone else already in line for some Pure Piff Haze?
.
.


----------



## BigJonster (Jan 16, 2020)

Cube_From_Hell said:


> Anyone else already in line for some Pure Piff Haze?
> .
> .
> View attachment 4458092


I know I am but that headband and Irene og is calling my name. But now I'm thinking about it, that whole lineup is killer


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 16, 2020)

Cube_From_Hell said:


> Anyone else already in line for some Pure Piff Haze?
> .
> .
> View attachment 4458092


@THT

I know you got the piff going so figured I'd tag you on this in case you're interested.


----------



## THT (Jan 17, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> @THT
> 
> I know you got the piff going so figured I'd tag you on this in case you're interested.


Hell yes, while I will continue to look for 'the one' in top dawgs uptown brown, I would not mind looking through others as well


----------



## LCPGrower1980 (Jan 17, 2020)

whytewidow said:


> I seem to yield just a tad more out of radicle bags than I do rainscience bags. But the difference is so minute other than weighing it. You cant tell. But they both sent me bags to do a side by side on IG. And the radiclebag yielded 9 grams more. But being that small of difference. It could be grower reasons the difference in yield. Same strain, both clones. Both flipped at 4 nodes. And the clones were as symmetrical as I could get them.
> 
> But as far as durability, radiclebags seem a tad thicker. But I like both over smart pots. Easier to clean for reuse. And algae growth on the bottoms when you set them saucers. And bottom feeding is easier through both over smartpots.


Nice, I’ve been debating between those two brands for next years outdoor grow.

What’s you IG handle? Or, do you have a journal showing that grow on this site? Would love to check out pics from that grow!

Also, did you get the Premium (transplant) ones? Or the regular ones? What size were they?

One thing that I like about the Rain Science is that they have low profile models. Not sure about the dimensions of the Radicle Bags.

Thanks.


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Jan 19, 2020)

THT said:


> Hell yes, while I will continue to look for 'the one' in top dawgs uptown brown, I would not mind looking through others as well


Any luck in those uptowns? I have a roster of strains that "might/should" have the church frankies incense waiting for warmer weather and had been considering adding the Uptown Brown to the party. On deck are Cough bx1 from Relic, Swami's NL5/Haze f5, Connoisseur's Haze Freak, etc. I have spent years running through dutch haze varieties with not 1 straight  haze. Closest I have in the garden is a subtle inflection of the piff in Connoisseur's Lemon n Lime Jones from the super silver sour diesel haze used in the cross. The hunt continues...


----------



## THT (Jan 19, 2020)

Cube_From_Hell said:


> Any luck in those uptowns?


Yes. The smell of the smoke is right on point - unmistakable and identical to the real deal. The Flavor is not quite there but potency is fantastic. I have ran Swami's NL5/Haze f5 (sativa pheno) a few times.... this is not the bud you're looking for, great smoke, woody and incensed, but not in the same ballpark as the piff, not even close. Uptown Brown is legit - the proper strain was used, but expect a pheno hunt for a decent expression.


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Jan 19, 2020)

THT said:


> Yes. The smell of the smoke is right on point - unmistakable and identical to the real deal. The Flavor is not quite there but potency is fantastic. I have ran Swami's NL5/Haze f5 (sativa pheno) a few times.... this is not the bud you're looking for, great smoke, woody and incensed, but not in the same ballpark as the piff, not even close. Uptown Brown is legit - the proper strain was used, but expect a pheno hunt for a decent expression.


THANK YOU! 
That is the kind of direct informed feedback that will save me some time! Rusty's Pure Piff might be easier to come by, but will keep my eyes peeled for the next UB opportunity. I am not near NYC for JJ's Manhattan hand-offs, but might need to plan a special trip.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 20, 2020)

Ugh one of my lvtk og is still young buds which has purple hairs but is very powder mildew succeptible...I admit its humid right now but my other plants are hardy with zero pm...

Im hoping the other one is more hardy, im going to shoot copper fungicide on the non flowering one tomorrow just because

Broke my heart when I seen all the pm


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 21, 2020)

Shitake

My aventus tester is also mildew prone


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Jan 23, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Shitake
> 
> My aventus tester is also mildew prone


That sucks bud! I will keep an eye on my LVTK OG and Aventi (plural of Aventus?). Are you going to see what happens with treatments or cut them out of the garden altogether? 
Good luck bro!


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 23, 2020)

Cube_From_Hell said:


> That sucks bud! I will keep an eye on my LVTK OG and Aventi (plural of Aventus?). Are you going to see what happens with treatments or cut them out of the garden altogether?
> Good luck bro!


Im running them, i have them cloned with my lvtk og clone quite big already, im giving the clone copper fungicide before going into flower and see what happens...I also gave the 2nd pheno of lvtk og copper also right before its entering flower now.

I found pm on the clone of lvtk og while its still in veg which is not a good sign, normally id get pm way into flower if i get it at all. The 2nd pheno in veg had no pm but i treated it anyway


----------



## BigJonster (Jan 23, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Im running them, i have them cloned with my lvtk og clone quite big already, im giving the clone copper fungicide before going into flower and see what happens...I also gave the 2nd pheno of lvtk og copper also right before its entering flower now.
> 
> I found pm on the clone of lvtk og while its still in veg which is not a good sign, normally id get pm way into flower if i get it at all. The 2nd pheno in veg had no pm but i treated it anyway


I have lvtk og cuts and 1 in flower with no PM. We've had high humidity the last few weeks. They are however N sensitive. Maybe it's just a unlucky pheno? @dakilla187 grows some fire, so I'm sure you have th RH dialed in. I'd stick with door #2 and roll with it


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 25, 2020)

Lvtk Og...this the one with some pm...Honestly if it wasnt for the pm id be really happy at this stage...It has purple hairs like my og kush, it smells nice and potent, it looks potent...Im a keep this cut going until summer hits cause by the looks of it in person it looks really good...


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm starting week 4 of flower and yesterday I tossed 3 gorilla wrecks in the compost bin because they hermed big-time. 
I've got four other strains going and none of them have balls so I'm thinking this is genetic. 

Has anyone else had problems with gorilla wreck?


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm starting week 4 of flower and yesterday I tossed 3 gorilla wrecks in the compost bin because they hermed big-time.
> I've got four other strains going and none of them have balls so I'm thinking this is genetic.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with gorilla wreck?


Thanks for the report, good to know. I just threw a GW into flower. Will keep an extra eye out for herming. Havent heard this directly about the CV GW, but GG4 is a bit of a roll of the dice in crosses. She likes to herm fairly regularly it sounds like. Personally, I have had more herm issues when GG4 is involved than any other, so cant debunk it myself. But the glue is usually worth the hunt for a clean one...thought the same with this cross.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jan 28, 2020)

Cube_From_Hell said:


> Thanks for the report, good to know. I just threw a GW into flower. Will keep an extra eye out for herming. Havent heard this directly about the CV GW, but GG4 is a bit of a roll of the dice in crosses. She likes to herm fairly regularly it sounds like. Personally, I have had more herm issues when GG4 is involved than any other, so cant debunk it myself. But the glue is usually worth the hunt for a clean one...thought the same with this cross.


Yeah I know that some of the popular strains can be a bit finicky. One gorilla wreck has zero balls so it's still in the room -- and I'm watching close. 
Any signs of trouble and it's out. 

Got 3 LVTK plants in that room and they are fine -- unless they got hit with rogue pollen... 
-- edit -- 
Check out this hairy nad! 

WTF???


----------



## BigJonster (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> Yeah I know that some of the popular strains can be a bit finicky. One gorilla wreck has zero balls so it's still in the room -- and I'm watching close.
> Any signs of trouble and it's out.
> 
> Got 3 LVTK plants in that room and they are fine -- unless they got hit with rogue pollen...
> ...


That's crazy looking, hairy and with a pistil


----------



## BigJonster (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm starting week 4 of flower and yesterday I tossed 3 gorilla wrecks in the compost bin because they hermed big-time.
> I've got four other strains going and none of them have balls so I'm thinking this is genetic.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with gorilla wreck?


I grew only 1 GW, it had red branches and was huge. No problem with intersex


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 28, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> I'm starting week 4 of flower and yesterday I tossed 3 gorilla wrecks in the compost bin because they hermed big-time.
> I've got four other strains going and none of them have balls so I'm thinking this is genetic.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems with gorilla wreck?


I've seen a few reports on icmag about the gorilla wreck herming, it's probably genetic. Sucks because it sounds like a killer cross, hopefully your other ones do better.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jan 29, 2020)

Killed my aventus og clone, too much dam powder mildew on the flowering plant, my og lvtk got mutilated, I chopped all the insides, way too prone to pm, low yield too...

I will replant aventus og, weird cause lvtk is very resilient to pm from my first two plants..
So far no pm on my 2nd pheno of lvtk og but i did treat with copper fungicide right before flower, hope it holds up

Oh and my mildewed aventus og looks just like arcata ghost and smells the same...weird....


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 29, 2020)

Just started another Cannaventure grow. Got 2 lvtkog and 2 Arcata ghost going in a brand new 35 gallon rdwc. They have all sprouted and are in rockwool cubes inside the clay pellets. Lighting is 600w of Timber vero 29 in a 3x3 gorilla tent. Will post pics as the grow progresses. Thanks.


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 29, 2020)

I just chopped a Black Raspberry Kush, solid frosty nugs with a good berry aroma and a nice yield. Did not exhibit any of the finickiness the raspberry kush is known for. If the smoke holds up, I will 100% be growing more.


----------



## Face45 (Jan 30, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> I just chopped a Black Raspberry Kush, solid frosty nugs with a good berry aroma and a nice yield. Did not exhibit any of the finickiness the raspberry kush is known for. If the smoke holds up, I will 100% be growing more.



Any pics? I got a couple packs, I'm dying to see...


----------



## Face45 (Jan 30, 2020)

Did it purple up as well?


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 30, 2020)

Face45 said:


> Any pics? I got a couple packs, I'm dying to see...


Nope, and my wife already gave me shit about it. She bought a new lense for her dslr and was not very happy I chopped with out telling her.


----------



## Southside112 (Jan 30, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Just started another Cannaventure grow. Got 2 lvtkog and 2 Arcata ghost going in a brand new 35 gallon rdwc. They have all sprouted and are in rockwool cubes inside the clay pellets. Lighting is 600w of Timber vero 29 in a 3x3 gorilla tent. Will post pics as the grow progresses. Thanks.


Lost 1 LvtkOg. Tap root wrapped itself around the seed.
Got 2 arcata ghost up above ground and the other LVTKOG up as well. Had a bit of space in my tent so I decided to pop 1 Ell fem and 1 Greenpoint purple dream fem. Going to run those in 5 gal fox farms ocean forest fabric pot.


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 31, 2020)

Face45 said:


> Did it purple up as well?


No purple, green and frosty.


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 3, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Lost 1 LvtkOg. Tap root wrapped itself around the seed.
> Got 2 arcata ghost up above ground and the other LVTKOG up as well. Had a bit of space in my tent so I decided to pop 1 Ell fem and 1 Greenpoint purple dream fem. Going to run those in 5 gal fox farms ocean forest fabric pot.


Glad to report that both seeds in soil are up and have dropped their shells. 
So this grow officially will be 5 feminized plants. 
2 Arcata ghost 1 lvtkog in 35gal rdwc. 1 electric larry land and 1 Greenpoint purple dream in 5 gal fabric pot with ffof. 

600w vero 29 in a 3x3 gorilla. 
Will post some pics when there is something worth showing. Thanks.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 4, 2020)

Lvtk Og pheno 1, has some powder mildew but its manageable and my clone is twice as big and in flower now and pre treated with bonide copper fungicide while in veg....Slight purple due to genetics and not temperature, I more or less like the small tops of the plant.. Besides the tips the rest of the plant has small buds

Pheno 2 of og lvtk is in flower now...pics later on...stacking nicely, not much smell

Aventus Og on the bottom, major powder mildew susceptible, unmanageable...I will just get the tip tops the rest is trash, looks and smells identicle to my arcata ghost, rubbish plant....

It is powder mildew season right now with very high humidity at night


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 4, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Lvtk Og pheno 1, has some powder mildew but its manageable and my clone is twice as big and in flower now and pre treated with bonide copper fungicide while in veg....Slight purple due to genetics and not temperature, I more or less like the small tops of the plant.. Besides the tips the rest of the plant has small buds
> 
> Pheno 2 of og lvtk is in flower now...pics later on...stacking nicely, not much smell
> 
> ...


I had a lvtk last grow look just like this. Was a lemon skunk leaner.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 4, 2020)

Hell yea I ran two phenos of lvtk a bunch of times and it gives never ending supply of dense heavy rocks. I have a third pheno in veg right now im hoping for something different then the first two...The first two was nearly identical

Im hoping to find so something great with og lvtk

I have black triangle going to from bodhi, still baby seedlings though and one is runted


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 4, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Hell yea I ran two phenos of lvtk a bunch of times and it gives never ending supply of dense heavy rocks. I have a third pheno in veg right now im hoping for something different then the first two...The first two was nearly identical
> 
> Im hoping to find so something great with og lvtk
> 
> I have black triangle going to from bodhi, still baby seedlings though and one is runted


I got a LVTKOG just starting as well. Let's see what we get


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 4, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> I got a LVTKOG just starting as well. Let's see what we get


My picture is og lvtk, think you misread it as just lvtk


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 5, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> My picture is og lvtk, think you misread it as just lvtk


Nope read it right. Still would have all the lvtk genetics as well as the added sfv. They both have those little claw looking leaves.


----------



## dubekoms (Feb 8, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> I just chopped a Black Raspberry Kush, solid frosty nugs with a good berry aroma and a nice yield. Did not exhibit any of the finickiness the raspberry kush is known for. If the smoke holds up, I will 100% be growing more.


What was the flowering time? I was thinking of throwing a couple outdoors this season.


----------



## Rivendell (Feb 9, 2020)

dubekoms said:


> What was the flowering time? I was thinking of throwing a couple outdoors this season.


I don't really count days anymore, if I had to guess I would say around 8 weeks.


----------



## CannaCoastPharm (Feb 9, 2020)

__


----------



## Sleazyb (Feb 9, 2020)

What's up guys? I was banned for a minute over my political views in the politics section. Lol. But anyways I have 2 smaller lvtk og almost done that fucking smell amazing . straight up pinsole. I'm talking pledge too not the cheap shit. I missed y'all


----------



## Indoorpro (Feb 9, 2020)

Sleazyb said:


> What's up guys? I was banned for a minute over my political views in the politics section. Lol. But anyways I have 2 smaller lvtk og almost done that fucking smell amazing . straight up pinsole. I'm talking pledge too not the cheap shit. I missed y'all


lololol


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 9, 2020)

I took down my lvtk og in the pic, not happy, covered in pm and very airy...Nice smell, I salvaged what I could and will now kill the cutting, I do have another one in flower now pretreated for mildew....

My 2nd pheno of lvtk og has more promise, pre treated for mildew and in flower now..No mildew yet and has orange hairs, looks like its pulling lvtk, looks like it will be tight and dense..Kinda strange looking, not much smell but looks promising

I also salvaged what I could of aventus og, covered in mildew, rubbish pheno

Our weather right now is not good with very high humidity at night promoting pm at its fullest strength, the strong will show its colors

lvtk og pheno #2...not much frost but I still have hope, if its crap...hey ill let you all know


----------



## Sleazyb (Feb 11, 2020)

Lvtk og


----------



## Sleazyb (Feb 11, 2020)

CW


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Feb 11, 2020)

Pulled down the loud lime Arcata Ghost, she was ready at 56 days, which is much quicker than the same cut the last few runs. She was a bit frosty too! Soooo loud.
+C


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 13, 2020)

Finally getting off the ground. Front hydro is LVTKOG. Back hydro is 2 arcata ghost. Topped front plant and left back @ 4th node. These are 2 weeks old now. Got 1 ell and 1 purple dream going in the soil pot to the right. Same age. Crazy the difference hydro makes. Running around 350w 3000k vero 29 @ 32" above canopy.


----------



## phantumstranga (Feb 14, 2020)

Jumping on board. Where is the info for pure piff haze?. Specifically the list previously mentioned a few pages back?


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Feb 15, 2020)

phantumstranga said:


> Jumping on board. Where is the info for pure piff haze?. Specifically the list previously mentioned a few pages back?


Hey bud, that list was in a recent newsletter. Should be hearing more in the next few months.


----------



## dakilla187 (Feb 15, 2020)

Man o man dammmm

My first pheno of lvtk og grown from seed was airy and covered with mildew, rubbish...

But I have the same pheno from clone growing pre treated for powder mildew and its like 35% into flower and it looks like a totally different animal....Needless to say it looks exciting and well I already threw away the tiny clone of it when the mildew plant disgusted me...Its totally purple too from the cold weather but also the genetics... I just hope I can reveg it if it turns out above average..


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 16, 2020)

Everything topped @ 4th node. Explosive growth of 3 hydro plants after topping. Had to remove some big fans to accommodate new growth. Soil plants looking nice as well, also topped. All plants almost 3 weeks old now. Running my lights @ 600 par at the moment. Ppm of hydro solution 500 @ 5.6 ph.


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 18, 2020)

Did some light defoliation. Trying to train them to maximize my space. So far so good. Front hydro is LVTKOG ( most indica plant I've ever grown). Back hydro is 2 arcata ghost. Soil front is greenpoint purple dream. Back is electric larry land.


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Feb 19, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Did some light defoliation. Trying to train them to maximize my space. So far so good. Front hydro is LVTKOG ( most indica plant I've ever grown). Back hydro is 2 arcata ghost. Soil front is greenpoint purple dream. Back is electric larry land. View attachment 4482978


Room full of CV! Loving it...gonna be awesome!


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 19, 2020)

Cube_From_Hell said:


> Room full of CV! Loving it...gonna be awesome!


I've had good luck with the brand in the past.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 22, 2020)

This is the darkest gorilla wreck I've grown so far.


----------



## Sleazyb (Feb 23, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> This is the darkest gorilla wreck I've grown so far.
> View attachment 4486601


Beautiful plant dude. Garden too lol


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 23, 2020)

Starting to spread their wings. 3.5 weeks veg.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 23, 2020)

I just seen Rusty threw up a pic of @dstroy lvtk buds on IG!

And he actually took the time to give a proper tag and respect!

Good job bro!


----------



## dstroy (Feb 24, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just seen Rusty threw up a pic of @dstroy lvtk buds on IG!
> 
> And he actually took the time to give a proper tag and respect!
> 
> Good job bro!


Thank you!


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 27, 2020)

My LVTK may not be as good as ESOs but I'm happy with it. 

week 8


----------



## Cube_From_Hell (Feb 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> My LVTK may not be as good as ESOs but I'm happy with it.
> View attachment 4490497
> week 8


Definitely looks legit!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 27, 2020)

Chunky Stool said:


> My LVTK may not be as good as ESOs but I'm happy with it.
> View attachment 4490497
> week 8


Looks damn good though! Hopefully it has that good punch to it too.


----------



## Southside112 (Feb 28, 2020)

Bout to flip em. 12" tall at the moment. Flip @ 15". Front hydro : LVTKOG 
BACK HYDRO : ARCATA GHOST
FRONT SOIL: GREENPOINT PURPLE DREAM
BACK SOIL : ELL 
4 weeks veg at this point.


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 2, 2020)

Little over 4 weeks veg. 1 more defoliation/lollipop and then flip to flower. All vigorous, all healthy.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 2, 2020)

Didnt have much yield but my lvtk og #2 great flavor and potency, will rerun to see if the clone is better

I just washed the crap out of my lvtk og #1 cause of pm, I lied the plant down, put on gloves and blasted the living shit out of it with my sprayer set to shower....I got up close and personal with her and shes completely purple(pic don look purple but it is what it is)and good looking, completely different then the seed plant...I hope I can revegetate her


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 2, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Didnt have much yield but my lvtk og #2 great flavor and potency, will rerun to see if the clone is better
> 
> I just washed the crap out of my lvtk og #1 cause of pm, I lied the plant down, put on gloves and blasted the living shit out of it with my sprayer set to shower....I got up close and personal with her and shes completely purple(pic don look purple but it is what it is)and good looking, completely different then the seed plant...I hope I can revegetate her
> 
> View attachment 4494146


Dude I'm telling you I had that exact same pheno. Was not very dense. Other lvtk pheno @ an ounce in a Mason jar would be 20 grams with this pheno. Still pretty good smoke. More skunk leaner.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 2, 2020)

So far none of my lvtk og have pulled any resemblance to any of my lvtk runs...All of my lvtk runs have been super dense rocks all similar to each other...I have a third lvtk og running now and a new lvtk also running, im hoping to find the other side of lvtk


----------



## BigJonster (Mar 2, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> So far none of my lvtk og have pulled any resemblance to any of my lvtk runs...All of my lvtk runs have been super dense rocks all similar to each other...I have a third lvtk og running now and a new lvtk also running, im hoping to find the other side of lvtk


At some point, one of us needs to do a Electric Larry Land pheno hunt. I'm betting there is a gem or 2 in there


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 2, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> At some point, one of us needs to do a Electric Larry Land pheno hunt. I'm betting there is a gem or 2 in there


Got 1 going in soil now. Very kush structure. Back corner.


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 3, 2020)

Rdwc. Nuff said. 4.5 weeks veg. 
Been out of town with work or would have flipped em already. Have plenty of head room so no biggie. 
Front hydro : lvtkog 
Back hydro: arcata ghost 
Back right corner is ell in soil. In front of that is purple dream by greenpoint.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 4, 2020)

Update: mum and girls. LVTK bx2


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 5, 2020)

LVTK (week 9)


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 5, 2020)

Just flipped em to flower. 
Lvtkog front 
Arcata ghost back 
Right side ell and purple dream in soil. 
485 w vero 29 and samsung lm301b.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 7, 2020)

My outdoor lvtk og had immature seeds, aka hermy....Trash bah


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 7, 2020)

Cleaned up the canopy. 3 days flowering. Trying to fill out my canopy completely.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Mar 7, 2020)

dstroy said:


> LVTK day 56 12/12 getting closer
> 
> View attachment 4395719 View attachment 4395720 View attachment 4395721 View attachment 4395722


Well you can definitely see a difference between grown right and damn something is very wrong in the last 20 pages. This is fantastic and what it should look like. LVTK OG is even better.


----------



## dstroy (Mar 8, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Well you can definitely see a difference between grown right and damn something is very wrong in the last 20 pages. This is fantastic and what it should look like. LVTK OG is even better.


I need to grow that cut again, running low.


----------



## BigJonster (Mar 8, 2020)

LVTK og on the fade


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 8, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Well you can definitely see a difference between grown right and damn something is very wrong in the last 20 pages. This is fantastic and what it should look like. LVTK OG is even better.


That's why I only listen to a few folks when they say a plant herm or is a strain is trash.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 8, 2020)

Wrinkled Cookie Wreck with a new and 3rd pheno of lvtk on the left going into flower now...bodhi gorilla ghani in the back
All two of my lvtk so far have been bad ass and ran many times now but very similar phenos, twins in fact, hoping this 3rd pheno pulls different traits


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 9, 2020)

Lvtkog front left
Arcata ghost back
Right side front purple dream 
Right back ell


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 10, 2020)

lvtk early flower
4th re-run, simply an amazing plant with rocks for buds producing very high yields
3rd untested pheno going into flower now, looking for little more potency or anything different then the first 2 twin phenos

So far it stomps the crap outta my first two lvtk og phenos


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 11, 2020)

Back Arcata Ghost is 28" 
All are still stretching. Fully lolipopped and defoliation. Just going to let them go from here. Everything looking healthy. 1 week flower.


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 14, 2020)

10 days flowering. 
Vigorous growth. Plants are still stretching. Tallest are already 32". 
ELL and Arcata Ghost are the tall girls. 
LVTKOG very squatty indica structure @ 24".
Been running my RDWC @ 5.6 PH and maintaining 750 ppm. All are very healthy. 600-800 ppfd at the tops. Lights are 17" from tallest tops. Can still raise lights a lot if needed.


----------



## jonesaa (Mar 15, 2020)

Blueberry Cookie Wreck - Slight chemical smell but... smells like baked blueberry muffins period... (Day 57.)


Pure Chem 91 #1 - Sweet smelling, fruity, some fresh tennis ball smell coming through (Day 43.)



Pure Chem 91 #2 - Chemical smell, some lime and hashy smells (Day 58.)


Pure Ghost OG #1 - Sweet, pine, lemon cologne a little hashy (Day 58.)


Pure Ghost OG #2 - Pine, Lemon, Gas some earthy musk (Day 58.)




That's all for now.

jonesy...


----------



## Tylerw20 (Mar 15, 2020)

Arcata Skunk 49 days


----------



## Tylerw20 (Mar 15, 2020)

11 roses 10 days in to flower


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 15, 2020)

Arcata Ghost...has a blue tinge to it


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 16, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Blueberry Cookie Wreck - Slight chemical smell but... smells like baked blueberry muffins period... (Day 57.)
> View attachment 4505315
> 
> Pure Chem 91 #1 - Sweet smelling, fruity, some fresh tennis ball smell coming through (Day 43.)
> ...


My last run Ghost OG looked identical to you 2nd pheno.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Mar 16, 2020)

Raspberry Pebbles 50 days


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 20, 2020)

15 days flowering. Front hydro is LVTKOG. Been a nightmare plant as far as side branching after topping. Never had to clean a plant up so much. Back hydro is 2 arcata ghost that are beast. Tallest colas are 39". Going to put out real good. Ell and purple dream on the right in soil. Not going to yeild much these 2 but they look good.
5.5-5.8 ph @ 750ppm. 1000 ppfd at tallest tops.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 23, 2020)

LVTK..Amazing plant as always, I have a third pheno untested and its smelling different then the first two

Arcata Ghost

Cookie Wreck


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Mar 23, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> My outdoor lvtk og had immature seeds, aka hermy....Trash bah


Outdoors it's probably more likely to be pollen from a neighbor.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 23, 2020)

SchmoeJoe said:


> Outdoors it's probably more likely to be pollen from a neighbor.


Nah it wasnt, it wasnt a good plant imo, just everday average, didnt have much seeds but the buds is in my garage as its way below my standards. I have a 3rd pheno in veg, ill keep poppin em till I find something good


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 26, 2020)

Trees I tell you !! Starting to break necks(Supercropping). Arcata Ghost is a beast. Over 4' tall. Everything starting to bud out. 3 weeks flowering. Got 600w led going now. 400w vero 29 @ 3k. 200w v3 graumaus pucks.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 28, 2020)

Lvtk Pheno 3 first run, Different Structure, Different Smell then the first two...Everything getting a regalia cg treatment every friday first time using regalia, so far my mildew prone lvtk og(2nd run just to be sure, while i can see now it is definetly not a keeper, sub par) has no mildew on it while the seed run would have had mildew all over by now


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 28, 2020)

Arcata ghost starting to bud out.


----------



## dakilla187 (Mar 29, 2020)

If your arcata ghost is from seed keep an eye out, I only grew two phenos and kept one but the other one went hermy little past peak ripeness, outdoors.....just sayin

Just finished drying my second run of it, I love it


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Mar 29, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> If your arcata ghost is from seed keep an eye out, I only grew two phenos and kept one but the other one went hermy little past peak ripeness, outdoors.....just sayin
> 
> Just finished drying my second run of it, I love it


It is a train wreck cross.


----------



## Southside112 (Mar 31, 2020)

Arcata ghost gotta be the star of this grow. What a monster plant. Both of them. Lowers made some impressive runs up to the top of the canopy. 3.5 weeks flowering. Training complete.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Apr 1, 2020)

Rusty says 2nd weekend of April for the new drop


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 2, 2020)

Arcata Ghost are the giants in the back. Little runt in front hydro is LVTKOG. Right side in soil 
Back ell 
Front greenpoint purple dream. 
3 days from 4 weeks flowering. Looking damn good if I do say so myself.


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 2, 2020)

Pure Ghost OG #2 Day 71 - Day before harvest


Pure Ghost OG #1 Day 71 - Day before Harvest


Blueberry Cookie Wreck Day 71 - Day before Harvest


Pure Chem 91 #2 Day 71 - Day Before Harvest


Pure Chem 91 #1 Day 56


jonesy...


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 2, 2020)

Lockdown is boring so heres another lvtk pheno 3 I turned up the sharpness to 30 on my ipad...well just cause am bored
Smells so different then my other two, hoping it gets denser


----------



## RichRoots (Apr 3, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Pure Ghost OG #2 Day 71 - Day before harvest
> View attachment 4521547
> 
> Pure Ghost OG #1 Day 71 - Day before Harvest
> ...


How’s the pure Ghost & chem91? I’m very interested.


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 3, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> How’s the pure Ghost & chem91? I’m very interested.


I will let you know in a few weeks time. Whole plants are currently drying. Hope to get them ready for curing in jars in the few next days. 

jonesy...


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 3, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> How’s the pure Ghost & chem91? I’m very interested.


My wife loved the pure ghost. Lime green and a pretty energetic high. Good wake and bake.


----------



## RichRoots (Apr 3, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> My wife loved the pure ghost. Lime green and a pretty energetic high. Good wake and bake.


I’m hoping they’re just like the moms and I don’t have to get a lot of packs to find one.


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 5, 2020)

2 very kind looking arcata ghost flowers @ 4 weeks. Cheers.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 7, 2020)

Last pic of lvtk pheno 2 in final ripen
Bottom pic of lvtk og, not happy mildew prone and not up to par, have a 3rd pheno running with giant leaves, pheno types seem to be all over the place


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 7, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Last pic of lvtk pheno 2 in final ripen
> Bottom pic of lvtk og, not happy mildew prone and not up to par, have a 3rd pheno running with giant leaves, pheno types seem to be all over the place
> 
> View attachment 4526371View attachment 4526372


Have to agree w you homie. Lvtkog has been the dud of my current grow. Weird reaction to being topped. Insane side branching. The Arcata Ghost totally dominated the LVTKOG. Had to clip multiple LVTKOG branches off because there was no way they would make it to top of canopy.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 7, 2020)

Im tempted to buy another pack of lvtk, im wondering how many more variations of it there is cause so far everyone sprouted has been the bomb


----------



## Lucky Luke (Apr 8, 2020)

LVTK Indoor update and out door mum that ill probably cut tomorrow (rain coming unfortunately)


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 9, 2020)

Cannaventure


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 11, 2020)

Arcata Ghost tops with a few ell tops on the right side.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 12, 2020)

I cut my newest lvtk pheno down, first run, danky ass plant coated in wet resin... I might buy another pack to see what else is in there cause so far every seed was dank..I only ran 3 plants so I dunno what happen to the other 3 seeds might have died I guess

cannaventures lvtk is a godly stable strain


----------



## Tylerw20 (Apr 14, 2020)

Raspberry Pebbles


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 14, 2020)

5 weeks flowering.


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 16, 2020)

Some ell buds. 6 weeks flowering.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 16, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Some ell buds. 6 weeks flowering.
> View attachment 4535966


fuckin beast.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Apr 16, 2020)

Clw extreme 1000 or Crecer Panther x


----------



## Tylerw20 (Apr 16, 2020)

Clw extreme 1000 or Crecer Panther x


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 18, 2020)

6 weeks. Huge tops are arcata ghost.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Apr 18, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> 6 weeks. Huge tops are arcata ghost.
> View attachment 4538118


What light are you using


----------



## SoHappy101 (Apr 18, 2020)

Does anyone have or know of any smoke/grow reports on Arcata Skunk? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Apr 18, 2020)

BTW, thanks to Rusty for the extra’s with the last order back in January. 
I screwed up the address on that order and they were sent back to him....he had that order re-shipped back to my dumb ass so fast.
First-rate outfit, and I will never forget it. Thanks so much


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 18, 2020)

Tylerw20 said:


> What light are you using


600w led. 4 vero 29 cobs @ 100w each. Mix of 3k and 3.5k. 2 graumaus v3 pucks @ 100w each. Turned down a bit so running like 500w in a 3x3. These are timber lights. Swapped out bad cobs w the pucks.


----------



## Animatey (Apr 21, 2020)

Anyone else grown out Black Raspberry Kush?

Hoping it doesn't have the issues that the raspberry pure line seemed to have...

8/8 Germed and sprouted, but one definitely not looking great.

Can only keep 4... Keeping the healthiest looking with most roots on cube bottom.


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 26, 2020)

Ell @ 7 weeks flowering. 

Arcata ghost pheno 1 @ 7 weeks 

Arcata ghost pheno 2 @ 7 weeks. 

Whole tent shot. Cheers.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 26, 2020)

been PATIENTLY waiting on his new drop....


----------



## Animatey (Apr 28, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> been PATIENTLY waiting on his new drop....


Looks like drop date is now May 2nd 10am EST


----------



## TankHouse88 (Apr 28, 2020)

Animatey said:


> Looks like drop date is now May 2nd 10am EST


Any idea what the new strains are?


----------



## Animatey (Apr 28, 2020)

TankHouse88 said:


> Any idea what the new strains are?


I apologise for the screen shot, I don't have an insta account so I cant save pictures...


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 28, 2020)

im hoping for a restock of that Ghost


----------



## TankHouse88 (Apr 28, 2020)

Animatey said:


> I apologise for the screen shot, I don't have an insta account so I cant save pictures...
> 
> View attachment 4548566


Sweet!


----------



## Animatey (Apr 28, 2020)

wheresthekoosh said:


> im hoping for a restock of that Ghost


On insta it said there will be a restock of pure ghost. Not sure if that's the ghost you're after, but it's the only ghost restock listed.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 28, 2020)

Animatey said:


> On insta it said there will be a restock of pure ghost. Not sure if that's the ghost you're after, but it's the only ghost restock listed.


DOPE! i didn't see that.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Apr 29, 2020)

Crecer Panther X finally showed.


----------



## Animatey (Apr 30, 2020)

BRK 13 days from sprout:


Thinking about grabbing some LVTK while it's on sale... Couple questions about LVTK for those who have grown it:

Is LVTK real branchy, or could I make it work in SoG?

I think some people said LVTK is a good day time smoke?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2020)

Animatey said:


> BRK 13 days from sprout:
> View attachment 4550440
> 
> Thinking about grabbing some LVTK while it's on sale... Couple questions about LVTK for those who have grown it:
> ...


Depends on what pheno you get. My pheno is a vine growing long stretch between nodes and is way too potent to be considered good day time smoke. I mean it's great day time smoke if you just chilling, lol, not if you're trying to do stuff though.

That said if you get a lemon pound cake pheno those are sturdy better structure phenos. Plus I think the lemon phenos have a more uplifting stone.

Solid cross imo.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 30, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Depends on what pheno you get. My pheno is a vine growing long stretch between nodes and is way too potent to be considered good day time smoke. I mean it's great day time smoke if you just chilling, lol, not if you're trying to do stuff though.
> 
> That said if you get a lemon pound cake pheno those are sturdy better structure phenos. Plus I think the lemon phenos have a more uplifting stone.
> 
> Solid cross imo.


I must have the same pheno or similar to yours, mine streches like crazy. The smell and taste are fabulous IMO but it makes me wanna take a nap, not in my daytime rotation.


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 30, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> I must have the same pheno or similar to yours, mine streches like crazy. The smell and taste are fabulous IMO but it makes me wanna take a nap, not in my daytime rotation.


Have to agree with above posters. Lvtk is a tall girl. Really potent and huge yeilds. Got 12 oz off 1 plant last run. Good solid strain, however I'm loving what I'm seeing out of ell and arcata ghost this run. See what the smoke is like and decide what to run next. From my experience with cannaventure you cant go wrong. Multiple solid strains.


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 30, 2020)

Electric larry land. 7.5 weeks 

Trainwreck leaning Arcata Ghost. 7.5 weeks


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 30, 2020)

Lvtkog. 7.5 weeks. This one has been my late bloomer/runt.


----------



## Animatey (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks everyone for chiming in about LVTK.

I'm thinking maybe Pure Ghost would be better for a SoG from seed.

I looked through the thread and saw some great grows, and there was a grow on IC Mag where 9 were grown from seed and left untrained they basically grew a single main kola.

Would y'all say the smoke from pure ghost is equally devastating and not for day time?


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 30, 2020)

Animatey said:


> Thanks everyone for chiming in about LVTK.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe Pure Ghost would be better for a SoG from seed.
> 
> ...


Ghost is awesome for daytime. If I'm not mistaken the allure of ghost og is it is a rare sativa dominant kush. I've grown cannaventure version and it was excellent. Ghost is front left. Lvtk back on both sides.


----------



## Animatey (Apr 30, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Ghost is awesome for daytime. If I'm not mistaken the allure of ghost og is it is a rare sativa dominant kush. I've grown cannaventure version and it was excellent. Ghost is front left. Lvtk back on both sides. View attachment 4551063


Nice plants bro, for real. I went through most of this thread and saw your timeline pics, looked awesome... Do you think with minimum veg time I could put 4 pure ghosts in a 2x2 tent? It's hard to tell plant structure from pics because a lot of times there is training involved. The ghosts that I saw untrained were main kola dominant which would work good in my smaller space.


----------



## Southside112 (Apr 30, 2020)

Animatey said:


> Nice plants bro, for real. I went through most of this thread and saw your timeline pics, looked awesome... Do you think with minimum veg time I could put 4 pure ghosts in a 2x2 tent? It's hard to tell plant structure from pics because a lot of times there is training involved. The ghosts that I saw untrained were main kola dominant which would work good in my smaller space.


I would probably do 2 plants in a 2x2 maximum. That's just me. With 4 I would think maybe 2-3 week veg. I'm not a sog grower. I like big plants. That being said the ghost I ran was medium height with good structure. Had big fat colas and was done in 7 weeks from flip. All the training i did to it was top once and a couple defoliations. In tents it's more about vertical height imo. I try to grow the tallest biggest plants I can In my space to maximize yeild.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Apr 30, 2020)

Animatey said:


> Thanks everyone for chiming in about LVTK.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe Pure Ghost would be better for a SoG from seed.
> 
> ...


Ghost can yield, but no comparison in quality and flavor compared to lvtk. LVTK and LVTK OG both have phenos that yield awesome on top of that /shrug. I had so many ghosts to view I won't ever grow it again and don't consider it a pure OGK at all. Complete let down in high and yield. I feel it OG crossed to an awful citral or skunk. Got very similar phenos in citral that were remarkably the same. High is trash on those candy scented phenos which even more enforces my opinion.


----------



## Animatey (May 2, 2020)

Looks like the drop is in progress.
For some reason Pure Ghost is the priciest bean... I was considering that one but not sure now.

FPOG and LTVK both at a pretty good price point at 65$.


----------



## dakilla187 (May 2, 2020)

I aint buyin nothin until I get my moneys worth from og lvtk and aventus, so far meh


----------



## Southside112 (May 3, 2020)

2 days from 8 weeks. Will start a staggered harvest on the ell in like 5 days. Everything else maybe a week to 10 days. 

Arcata ghost 

Electric Larry Land 

Rest of tent


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 5, 2020)

Has anyone been in contact with them recently? I’m not getting a response to email or text/call


----------



## Animatey (May 5, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> Has anyone been in contact with them recently? I’m not getting a response to email or text/call


I got a text back the Friday before the sale, but nothing since. It's possible they are busy filling orders. Pure Runts sold out already.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (May 5, 2020)

Animatey said:


> I got a text back the Friday before the sale, but nothing since. It's possible they are busy filling orders. Pure Runts sold out already.


Yea I was able to get an order in but I wanted to know if they have a time limit on sending the MO. Since I placed it on Saturday would I still be good to mail it now? & do they need me to email any info like tracking number for the mail?


----------



## Animatey (May 6, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> Yea I was able to get an order in but I wanted to know if they have a time limit on sending the MO. Since I placed it on Saturday would I still be good to mail it now? & do they need me to email any info like tracking number for the mail?


Sorry buddy, I am not sure. The Google pay option was easiest for me. Just make sure to note your order number with the payment if you go the Google pay route


----------



## Adam Farmer (May 6, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> Yea I was able to get an order in but I wanted to know if they have a time limit on sending the MO. Since I placed it on Saturday would I still be good to mail it now? & do they need me to email any info like tracking number for the mail?


You are good. As a matter of courtesy, I e-mail a pic of tracking info portion of my receipt after shipping.


----------



## Adam Farmer (May 6, 2020)

Adam Farmer said:


> You are good. As a matter of courtesy, I e-mail a pic of tracking info portion of my receipt after shipping.


That last one should have read you are probably good, an e- mail check wouldn’t hurt.


----------



## Southside112 (May 6, 2020)

Last live photos from my current grow. 61 days flowering. Will be coming down in the next 3-5 days. 
Arcata Ghost 

Electric Larry Land fem

Rest of 3x3 (lvtkog is the front plant) right side short plant is purple dream.


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 7, 2020)

About to run through some of these.


----------



## Tylerw20 (May 7, 2020)

Lvtk


----------



## macsnax (May 7, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4557943
> About to run through some of these.


How long have you had those


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 7, 2020)

macsnax said:


> How long have you had those


Just about eight ( years I think. These may have come out in 2012 / or 2013. Im on the fense with Cannaventures New gear compared to his older gems.


----------



## macsnax (May 7, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> Just about eight ( years I think. These may have come out in 2012 / or 2013. Im on the fense with Cannaventures New gear compared to his older gems.


That dawg jam line has some nice terps in it, make sure you post some pics


----------



## Adam Farmer (May 7, 2020)

Lightgreen2k said:


> View attachment 4557943
> About to run through some of these.


. Those look exciting. Are they reg/fem.
I love regular seeds


----------



## Lightgreen2k (May 8, 2020)

Adam Farmer said:


> . Those look exciting. Are they reg/fem.
> I love regular seeds


These are regular seeds from him. I want to bring out a flavors and strength into a new blue berry line or something.


----------



## Southside112 (May 9, 2020)

Harvested a few ell tops already. Just been plucking off the ripe tops. Going to do a staggered harvest from the top down. Cheers.


----------



## wierdly (May 12, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Harvested a few ell tops already. Just been plucking off the ripe tops. Going to do a staggered harvest from the top down. Cheers. View attachment 4560563
> [/QUO Looks nice. Hows the smell? Lemon, Skunky?


----------



## Bodyne (May 12, 2020)

Why did he hit the Louie with the lvtk? Lol. Only one I wanted.but by itself. Animal cooks look good but csi got WiFi cooks, cheaper.lol
Anyhow, with all the close duplicates being made by big boys, obvious which is the better crosses, jmho.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 12, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Ghost can yield, but no comparison in quality and flavor compared to lvtk. LVTK and LVTK OG both have phenos that yield awesome on top of that /shrug. I had so many ghosts to view I won't ever grow it again and don't consider it a pure OGK at all. Complete let down in high and yield. I feel it OG crossed to an awful citral or skunk. Got very similar phenos in citral that were remarkably the same. High is trash on those candy scented phenos which even more enforces my opinion.


I hunted thru a full pack of Pure Ghost and didn't find a single pheno worth a second run. I gifted all the cuts to hubs friend. He grows under a combo of LEDs and CMH in a little 4x6 space and they do look a little a better, at least structure wise, but still bland on the nose.

Now the LVTK is on another level IMO. Multiples can found in those packs that are worthy of second and third runs. I'd think the LVTK OG would turn out some nice plants too.


----------



## RichRoots (May 12, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I hunted thru a full pack of Pure Ghost and didn't find a single pheno worth a second run. I gifted all the cuts to hubs friend. He grows under a combo of LEDs and CMH in a little 4x6 space and they do look a little a better, at least structure wise, but still bland on the nose.
> 
> Now the LVTK is on another level IMO. Multiples can found in those packs that are worthy of second and third runs. I'd think the LVTK OG would turn out some nice plants too.


That’s sad to hear. I have 2 packs of pure Ghost on the way. I was hoping to find the loud from them.


----------



## Tangerine_ (May 12, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> That’s sad to hear. I have 2 packs of pure Ghost on the way. I was hoping to find the loud from them.


You might have better luck than me. Some of the grows in this thread of pure Ghost look killer but sadly mine were kinda bland. 
But, I didn't hunt thru many. I think it was six seeds total.


----------



## Southside112 (May 16, 2020)

Nearly cured. 

Arcata Ghost

ELL


----------



## coppershot (May 16, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I hunted thru a full pack of Pure Ghost and didn't find a single pheno worth a second run.
> 
> Now the LVTK is on another level IMO.


This was also my experience. The Ghost was nothing special, but i did really enjoy the LVTK.


----------



## Hawg Wild (May 16, 2020)

I have these regs: 

Chem D BX3 (Chem D X Chem D BXII)
Electric Larry Land (original drop)
Garlic Breath F1
Pakistan Chitral Kush X Chem D BXII (Garlic pheno)
Purkle Berry
Vegas Lemon cut X [KKSC x (KKSC X Alien Kush)]

And these fems:

Aventus OG
Gorilla Wreck 4
L.A. Affie S1
LVTK
Triple Nova

+ Eso's LVTK fems

Besides LVTK and ELL, has anyone run any of the older stuff on my list? Finally able to expand space a little and going through the stash looking for stuff to run.


----------



## jonesaa (May 24, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> How’s the pure Ghost & chem91? I’m very interested.


Pure Ghost OG #1 - Citrus candy creme flavor, medium potency
Pure Ghost OG #2 - Pine/lemon spice, very potent 

Pure Chem 91 #1 and #2 - Gas, chemical and lime, very potent

Blueberry Cookie Wreck - Blueberry, Cookie Dough, some gas and very potent


----------



## dakilla187 (May 24, 2020)

Lvtk I chucked with a random bodhi mothers hashplant male planted two phenos in the same pot for kicks, nothing special but very dense with light aroma, definetly pulls the lvtk side


----------



## RichRoots (May 24, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Pure Ghost OG #1 - Citrus candy creme flavor, medium potency
> Pure Ghost OG #2 - Pine/lemon spice, very potent
> 
> Pure Chem 91 #1 and #2 - Gas, chemical and lime, very potent
> ...


That ghost OG pheno #2 & chems sounds like what I’m looking for!


----------



## tman42 (May 30, 2020)

Tangerine_ said:


> I hunted thru a full pack of Pure Ghost and didn't find a single pheno worth a second run. I gifted all the cuts to hubs friend. He grows under a combo of LEDs and CMH in a little 4x6 space and they do look a little a better, at least structure wise, but still bland on the nose.
> 
> Now the LVTK is on another level IMO. Multiples can found in those packs that are worthy of second and third runs. I'd think the LVTK OG would turn out some nice plants too.


I had two phenos of Pure Ghost OG that I absolutely loved and have a couple more packs to go through. Currently have two Pure Ghost OG's that are seedlings and hopefully I get one of the phenos I had before. I can't believe that people do not like this cut as I had several people, including myself, that loved this plant. I will hopefully have some pics in a couple of months to show how good this plant can be. I did love the one plant of LVTK that I had and currently have one pheno of LVTK OG almost done with flowering. This is LVTK OG at day 62 of 12/12. I only popped one seed of this and got this plant. Can't wait to try her out and I can't wait to have the Pure Ghost OG back around. On page 183 of this thread shows both phenos of the Pure Ghost OG that I had run earlier and hope to get again (especially the Pure Ghost OG #4 I had).




.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Jun 1, 2020)

Cannaventure 
Lvtk 
Arcata Ghost 
Arcata Skunk 
Delicious seeds 
11 Roses 
Ethos seeds 
CrescendO RBx1


----------



## Tylerw20 (Jun 1, 2020)

We are going to do light dep starting 6/1/20 trying to get two harvest in this season


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 2, 2020)

Im on my third og lvtk, so far all three smells the same and so far its a bust, ill grow all the rest phenos in a small pot cause at this point its a waste of time....Its weird how none of them so far carries any of the super dense properties of lvtk, my own cross of lvtk x mothers hashplant is dense as f


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Jun 2, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Im on my third og lvtk, so far all three smells the same and so far its a bust, ill grow all the rest phenos in a small pot cause at this point its a waste of time....Its weird how none of them so far carries any of the super dense properties of lvtk, my own cross of lvtk x mothers hashplant is dense as f


maybe u need to f2?


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Jun 2, 2020)

Can someone please do a grow report/journal on the Runtz


----------



## Cptn (Jun 3, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Im on my third og lvtk, so far all three smells the same and so far its a bust, ill grow all the rest phenos in a small pot cause at this point its a waste of time....Its weird how none of them so far carries any of the super dense properties of lvtk, my own cross of lvtk x mothers hashplant is dense as f


Satisfaction is rooted in expectations.
The traits you like in LVTK come from the skunk side of the hybrid. It's not surprising you don't like what you find in the LVTK OG line as it takes it more towards OG traits.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 3, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Im on my third og lvtk, so far all three smells the same and so far its a bust, ill grow all the rest phenos in a small pot cause at this point its a waste of time....Its weird how none of them so far carries any of the super dense properties of lvtk, my own cross of lvtk x mothers hashplant is dense as f


BXing back to an og certainly wasn't going to give it more of the skunk yield and buds but then again definitely not why people grow or buy OGK.


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 3, 2020)

Y’all couldn’t save one Runtz pk for me!


----------



## ApacheBone (Jun 4, 2020)

Any thoughts on the Pure FPOG?


----------



## Southside112 (Jun 4, 2020)

Arcata ghost nug. Excellent strain. Favorite from cannaventure so far. 1 pheno is a ghost leaner and the other a trainwreck leaner. The ghost leaner is straight og Terps and nugs. Dense og nugs. The trainwreck leaner has that silver haze look to it. Real silvery looking buds. Somewhat less dense and a nice lemony mint smoke. This pic is the ghost leaner. Cheers.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 4, 2020)

Southside112 said:


> Arcata ghost nug. Excellent strain. Favorite from cannaventure so far. 1 pheno is a ghost leaner and the other a trainwreck leaner. The ghost leaner is straight og Terps and nugs. Dense og nugs. The trainwreck leaner has that silver haze look to it. Real silvery looking buds. Somewhat less dense and a nice lemony mint smoke. This pic is the ghost leaner. Cheers. View attachment 4585513


Yea arcata ghost is great all my phenos was super stable, great strain! Thoughts of re buying the seeds and lookin for more phenos cross my mind, I did have one go hermy outdoors


----------



## Tylerw20 (Jun 5, 2020)

Arcata Ghost


----------



## Tylerw20 (Jun 5, 2020)

Blueberry Cookie Wreck


----------



## Animatey (Jun 5, 2020)

So far I'm happy with the Black Raspberry Kush.

When I was asking Rusty for a strain that would do well in a sog from seed, he said BRK would all grow similar height and stay to themselves, and I think he was spot on.

Here are 4 brk, 3 weeks veg, 3 weeks flower in a 2x2 tent in 4 inch rockwool cubes.


----------



## Southside112 (Jun 6, 2020)

Animatey said:


> So far I'm happy with the Black Raspberry Kush.
> 
> When I was asking Rusty for a strain that would do well in a sog from seed, he said BRK would all grow similar height and stay to themselves, and I think he was spot on.
> 
> ...


Looks great.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 6, 2020)

Here is the start of my summer grow. This is my lemon crash og.


----------



## Tylerw20 (Jun 7, 2020)

Lvtk, seven weeks from flip


----------



## Tylerw20 (Jun 7, 2020)

Blueberry cookie wreck 
7 weeks from flip.


----------



## Southside112 (Jun 7, 2020)

Trainwreck leaning Arcata Ghost nug. Cheers!


----------



## Tylerw20 (Jun 8, 2020)

Freebies


----------



## Tylerw20 (Jun 8, 2020)

From North Atlantic Seed company. Also 3 Bubba Kush freebies


----------



## Tylerw20 (Jun 8, 2020)

Bethany will take care of you easy ordering with debit card. North Atlantic Seed company. Com


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 10, 2020)

Fuck! I gave Cannaventure another chance after their GorillaWreck#4 fiasco, I planted a single fucking Arcata Ghost and it hermed on me. Now my tent is pollinated. I sprayed everything with water and H2O2 in hopes of neutralizing some of the pollen.


----------



## tman42 (Jun 10, 2020)

LVTK OG day 21 of 12/12


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 11, 2020)

Why is it that some companies have such high herm rates and others don't? Lately I've been running In-house genetics and Cannarado and even cheap seeds from Dinafem and HSO, not a single herm, but with Cannaventure they seem reeeeeally common.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 11, 2020)

Psyphish said:


> Why is it that some companies have such high herm rates and others don't? Lately I've been running In-house genetics and Cannarado and even cheap seeds from Dinafem and HSO, not a single herm, but with Cannaventure they seem reeeeeally common.


Because it is entirely strain dependent. What was herming from Canna, cookies and trainwreck crosses? Not much on his menu herms, but those genes will occasionally from anyone. I did hear one report that the Affie fems have some herms but have not popped mine.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 11, 2020)

tman42 said:


> LVTK OG day 21 of 12/12
> View attachment 4591776View attachment 4591777View attachment 4591778View attachment 4591779


I have seen so many growing these out so poorly then complaining about quality...Nice to see a grow of it where the basics are kept in check. Look forward to smoke report.


----------



## Psyphish (Jun 12, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Because it is entirely strain dependent. What was herming from Canna, cookies and trainwreck crosses? Not much on his menu herms, but those genes will occasionally from anyone. I did hear one report that the Affie fems have some herms but have not popped mine.


years ago I grew some Jaws TW. Also HSO TW. I've had multiple cookie crosses (GMO, Forum, DoSiDos, OGKB) and those haven't hermed either. Eh, be as it may, I'm giving all my CV gear away.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 12, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Pure Ghost OG #1 - Citrus candy creme flavor, medium potency
> Pure Ghost OG #2 - Pine/lemon spice, very potent
> 
> Pure Chem 91 #1 and #2 - Gas, chemical and lime, very potent
> ...


Lol sounds like the exact 2 phenos i got from a buddy.
The #2 is decent but i dont think it can match the potency of Black Triangle (tk x 88g13hp)
#1


#2


----------



## Craigson (Jun 12, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Ughhh Im trying hard to find a female black triangle, my first two was beautiful vigorous plants but male, I had my friend cross the lvtk to black triangle male...


That sound like a killer cross!!!

Im making more black triangle seeds too.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 12, 2020)

Lvtk Og, my other phenos were grown decently enough, twice each to know they were turds btw...This one is prob the best out of three so far

Lvtk Pheno 1&2


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jun 12, 2020)

Psyphish said:


> Fuck! I gave Cannaventure another chance after their GorillaWreck#4 fiasco, I planted a single fucking Arcata Ghost and it hermed on me. Now my tent is pollinated. I sprayed everything with water and H2O2 in hopes of neutralizing some of the pollen.


What happened with gorilla wreck?


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 12, 2020)

Yeah I did not bother with any of the trainwreck stuff cuz of this and adding gorilla glue to the equation would not help herm tendencies. Having said that the people here seem to fuckin love arcata ghost I think it was? These are like cherry pie crosses though when it comes to herm stuff but at least cherry pie just throws lower balls nannas are whole other game if they are before 54 days.

Pop those at your own risk guys


Craigson said:


> Lol sounds like the exact 2 phenos i got from a buddy.
> The #2 is decent but i dont think it can match the potency of Black Triangle (tk x 88g13hp)
> #1
> View attachment 4593290View attachment 4593291
> ...



Hey did you have a root pest with these? Looks exactly like fungus gnat or a root eating pest. Those buds are not at all normal size or look for ghost. You had way better fuckin luck looks wise than I did though with all my ghosts. I am tellin ya though that picture of the first plant looks 100% fungus gnat damage I was getting in a room I couldn't properly seal awhile ago. It make the buds look alien like and tiny. Also the browning on leaves and shit and random deficiencies when really bad but particularly MG and CA.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 12, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Yeah I did not bother with any of the trainwreck stuff cuz of this and adding gorilla glue to the equation would not help herm tendencies. Having said that the people here seem to fuckin love arcata ghost I think it was? These are like cherry pie crosses though when it comes to herm stuff but at least cherry pie just throws lower balls nannas are whole other game if they are before 54 days.
> 
> Pop those at your own risk guys
> 
> ...


I believe that one toasted leaf got burnt touching the light.

I dont think I have gnats or anything. Think its just those og curly frost rails. But its a big notill bed so who knows. That one ghost pheno was the only plant of many in the bed that had ‘odd buds’

My other tk crosses had similar frost rails. But as you can see, my notil bed is by no means perfect as I do get some odd leaf twist and clawing too


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 12, 2020)

Craigson said:


> I believe that one toasted leaf got burnt touching the light.
> 
> I dont think I have gnats or anything. Think its just those og curly frost rails. But its a big notill bed so who knows. That one ghost pheno was the only plant of many in the bed that had ‘odd buds’
> 
> ...


You definitely are growing good enough to judge the quality, cure would be the only fuck up. I really think you have a root pest in your soil. I have seen the first picture in post #4642 several times and every time it was either root aphids or fuckin fungus gnats. The buds looks alien, small, thin, and you get weird symptoms that make you think your pH if off, random deficiencies et cetera. Since you are organic I would ordering multiple different types of Nematodes that target root pests and fungus gnats. I would also buy a type of mites that target root aphids and root pests as well particularly hypoaspis miles (they got renamed I think in last 2 years). Really inspect your solid and dig some up and look around in it in several sections around roots. You need microscope for a lot of the aphids.

The cheapest natural pest place I have found is:






Supplier of Beneficial Insects, Natural Fungicides & Insecticides, Sticky Tape, and Pheromone Lures - Evergreen Growers Supply, LLC


Evergreen Growers Supply, LLC - Distributor of beneficial insects for biological control of aphids, flies, fungus gnats, leaf miners, mealybugs, mites, thrips, whiteflies, scales. We also offer complimentary products such as Actinovate ag, Actinovate sp, Actino-Iron, Met52, NoFy and much more.




www.evergreengrowers.com





GL man

EDIT: I just remembered the other root pest name that plagued me once before I couldn't remember! Springtails!!!!!!!! They did that to the buds too. Totally kills yield especially in coco.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 12, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You definitely are growing good enough to judge the quality, cure would be the only fuck up. I really think you have a root pest in your soil. I have seen the first picture in post #4642 several times and every time it was either root aphids or fuckin fungus gnats. The buds looks alien, small, thin, and you get weird symptoms that make you think your pH if off, random deficiencies et cetera. Since you are organic I would ordering multiple different types of Nematodes that target root pests and fungus gnats. I would also buy a type of mites that target root aphids and root pests as well particularly hypoaspis miles (they got renamed I think in last 2 years). Really inspect your solid and dig some up and look around in it in several sections around roots. You need microscope for a lot of the aphids.
> 
> The cheapest natural pest place I have found is:
> 
> ...


K well now youve lost me. Every single person Ive ever seen comment about springtails says they wont do any damage.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 12, 2020)

I've read springtails dont effect plants and I've had some killer plants in coco with spring tails.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 12, 2020)

They definitely effect plants just like fungus gnats. They say the same thing about fungus gnats in places but we all know it is bullshit when it comes to cannabis and that the larvae are what does the damage to the roots. It definitely causes prolific damage to yield if kept unchecked and same for springtails. When I watered my plants in coco first time I ever had them bad about 11 years ago I saw larvae come out of the pots int he water there were so many. I lost 8k watts worth of buds. All of them looked like your first picture. I think the yield was 2 fuckin pounds or so. Biggest fuck up I ever did was believing the bullshit I saw in google about how they are just nuisance and no big deal. *Those people aren't producing crops for a living.*


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 12, 2020)

I guess but that bodega was in a 1 gallon pot and put out nearly 3 ounces of bud.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I guess but that bodega was in a 1 gallon pot and put out nearly 3 ounces of bud.


Wasnt talking to you at all lol. Sorry I forgot to quote. Those are stacked for sure.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 12, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Wasnt talking to you at all lol. Sorry I forgot to quote. Those are stacked for sure.


You're good. I've honestly never had these fuckers when I was doing multiple lights and back then I would have killed them sons of bitches because it's not worth the risk. 

Like you said a couple plants ain't bad but if you got a lot of plants and they all come up an ounce short that's pounds you'll lose. Naw those spring tails would have to go in a production environment for sure.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Jun 12, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> You're good. I've honestly never had these fuckers when I was doing multiple lights and back then I would have killed them sons of bitches because it's not worth the risk.
> 
> Like you said a couple plants ain't bad but if you got a lot of plants and they all come up an ounce short that's pounds you'll lose. Naw those spring tails would have to go in a production environment for sure.


It made me fucking homeless true story, lol. Stressful as fuck at the time, but glad I can laugh at it now.


----------



## Craigson (Jun 12, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> It made me fucking homeless true story, lol. Stressful as fuck at the time, but glad I can laugh at it now.


I will do a good check before next plants go in. Thx


----------



## tman42 (Jun 12, 2020)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> I have seen so many growing these out so poorly then complaining about quality...Nice to see a grow of it where the basics are kept in check. Look forward to smoke report.


Thanks man! I only popped this one seed from my pack so I guess I must be pretty lucky since some people have been complaining about the LVTK OG. I have grown a few strains from Cannaventure and have yet to get any hermies so I guess I have been lucky there also. I will try to get a smoke report for this at some point.


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jun 20, 2020)

LVTK, used manifold training for the first time to try and limit its height.


----------



## Animatey (Jun 21, 2020)

Black Raspberry Kush is turning out to be real stinky... I honestly can't remember growing a smellier plant.

They stink like coffee and soil, and a dead skunk that died in a dumpster and also still have berry terps underneath as well.

One of four is showing purple colors:



Another lady is pretty frosty





Nugs seem to be fairly dense, though I'm not expecting a large yield from 4 indica doms only vegged for 21 days.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 21, 2020)

Germinated 2 lemon crash but 1 cracked and stalled. No biggie, same happened with the sour koshers. 

The last 2 I did both threw male flowers but 1 was looking nice before I tossed. So looking forward to this solo bean.


----------



## tman42 (Jun 24, 2020)

LVTK OG day 38 of 12/12, she's a big girl this round under the LED's.


----------



## Cptn (Jun 26, 2020)

tman42 said:


> LVTK OG day 38 of 12/12, she's a big girl this round under the LED's.View attachment 4605337View attachment 4605338View attachment 4605339


Damn dude. She's a beauty, and beautifully grown too. :respect:


----------



## tman42 (Jun 26, 2020)

Cptn said:


> Damn dude. She's a beauty, and beautifully grown too. :respect:


Thank you very much! This is my second run with her and first under LED's and she is loving it.


----------



## dakilla187 (Jun 29, 2020)

I just harvested a lvtk og and its cured, vaped a fat bowl and almost 5 hours later am still im lala land...Mines smells a bit like citris, lot of oj hairs


----------



## wierdly (Jul 1, 2020)

Ell Untopped 12/12 from seed. I like this one.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jul 3, 2020)

Cant wait to see what colors she turns this fall
Lemon crash og


----------



## tman42 (Jul 10, 2020)

LVTK OG day 55 of 12/12.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 13, 2020)

tman42 said:


> LVTK OG day 55 of 12/12.
> View attachment 4620710View attachment 4620711View attachment 4620712View attachment 4620713View attachment 4620714View attachment 4620715


Damn Tman, I love these pics! Keep coming back hoping for more/fresh


----------



## tman42 (Jul 13, 2020)

Cptn said:


> Damn Tman, I love these pics! Keep coming back hoping for more/fresh


Thank you! Down to the last couple weeks on this one and will have a couple of Pure Ghost OG's coming soon.


----------



## Cptn (Jul 14, 2020)

Can't wait to see the Ghosts too!
Saw Rusty gave you a shoutout on IG. Congrats!


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jul 18, 2020)

LVTK been flowering for 3 or 4 weeks. Smelling very sweet right now.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jul 19, 2020)

My lemon crash og... cant wait to see how she looks in flower!


----------



## tman42 (Jul 19, 2020)

LVTK OG day 63 of 12/12, she's a big girl this round!


----------



## beernutz (Jul 20, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Cant wait to see what colors she turns this fall
> Lemon crash ogView attachment 4613605


Is that a lemon crash I sent miss legend ?
I've just put 3 jelly pies down in the tent under a 550hlg


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes sir it sure is! Woot woot cant wait for you to try it!


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jul 20, 2020)

Yes sir it sure is! Woot woot cant wait for you to try it!


----------



## beernutz (Jul 20, 2020)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Yes sir it sure is! Woot woot cant wait for you to try it!


I also put a lemon crash in the tent along with 5 other seedlings 
The jelly pies all look healthy I'll get a pic next time


----------



## ElGalloBlanco (Jul 31, 2020)

LVTk, still smelling rather sweet. Don't know if this is the lemon shortcake pheno I've heard of? The one I grew last year smelled liked burnt tires at a race track.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jul 31, 2020)

My lemon crash og getting ready to start flowering


----------



## Animatey (Aug 3, 2020)

Anybody tried the pure fruity pebbles OG yet (FPOG) ?


----------



## jonesaa (Aug 4, 2020)

Animatey said:


> Anybody tried the pure fruity pebbles OG yet (FPOG) ?


I currently have about 10 or so pure FPOG and 5 pure Runtz chugging along now in veg. Been going now for about a month. The germination on the FPOG was excellent, same for pure runtz too. I should be done with these plants around October/November. When things get exciting I will share some photos of growth progress.


----------



## beernutz (Aug 4, 2020)

Anyone done cheap thrills ?
Not worried about yield more so how strong the smoke is


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 4, 2020)

beernutz said:


> Anyone done cheap thrills ?
> Not worried about yield more so how strong the smoke is


I ran one outside last year, it yielded well and had a nice kinda lime smell/tast. Potency was middle of the road, it was good sitting around a campfire with buddies kinda stuff. It was also only one seed, so with some luck there should be better to be found.


----------



## beernutz (Aug 4, 2020)

Rivendell said:


> I ran one outside last year, it yielded well and had a nice kinda lime smell/tast. Potency was middle of the road, it was good sitting around a campfire with buddies kinda stuff. It was also only one seed, so with some luck there should be better to be found.View attachment 4644584


Cheers 
And yeah I've only put one seed of it in myself


----------



## Chunky Stool (Aug 7, 2020)

LVTK experiment, code name "Tame the stretch".

This plant was flipped indoors and after a few weeks I put her outside to reveg. 
It's been a couple of months and now it's time to flower again.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 9, 2020)

The lemon crash is now putting out lots of pistils. Its GO TIME!


----------



## wierdly (Aug 13, 2020)

Ell went 70 + nice single cola on this one and another I have now. Good smoke, not much if any Lemon. Just taste and smells like good weed.


----------



## Face45 (Aug 16, 2020)

Pure LA Affie..... came out ok.... I fucked up my feedings so it wasnt optimal....


----------



## Face45 (Aug 16, 2020)

I have so much of Rustys gear.... anyone run Triple Nova, or Triple Nova × Tahoe? The San Fernando Lights? Irene?


----------



## Face45 (Aug 17, 2020)

LA Affie curing....


----------



## Face45 (Aug 17, 2020)

Different


Face45 said:


> LA Affie curing....View attachment 4656166


Different pheno


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Sep 9, 2020)

My green sweatshirt blends right in. Some freak cold weather tonight... down to freezing. They got watered well and got sprayed down with fungicide 

The stretch is over and flower has started. When the lemon crash gets chunky I will update


----------



## BigJonster (Sep 19, 2020)

Does anyone have pure runtz or fpog going from CV?


----------



## RichRoots (Sep 19, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> Does anyone have pure runtz or fpog going from CV?


I have fpog about to flip to 12/12 on Monday


----------



## BigJonster (Sep 19, 2020)

Did the veg have any issues? Im not currently running anything but just seeing how the grows have been


----------



## RichRoots (Sep 19, 2020)

They were easy breezy beautiful cover girls. Tall OG structure.


----------



## jonesaa (Oct 13, 2020)

BigJonster said:


> Does anyone have pure runtz or fpog going from CV?


Yes, here you go!

Pure Runtz    (day 60 bloom) it smells, but not sure how they smell, the FPOG's are stinking up the whole house... 

#1


#2


FPOG, I don't know the numbers, I have a bunch of these going now, these are the two types I see... both smell the same, fruity/maybe a bit of a sour rotting tropical fruit in the sun smell so bad it's good. Burns the eyes, nose hairs and lips. Lol...

Most common FPOG plant type


the other FPOG plant type


Thanks!


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Oct 16, 2020)

Anyone run the Pure Chem 91?
I have one two weeks into flower and plucked a couple ball sacks last night... one already released, so I'm a little upset, but whatever... it is what it is...
Environment is good, so I'm just wondering if it's going to be an ongoing issue, or if it'll last a couple days and be done???
Anyone has any experience with this?


----------



## jonesaa (Oct 16, 2020)

Rock.A.Roo said:


> Anyone run the Pure Chem 91?
> I have one two weeks into flower and plucked a couple ball sacks last night... one already released, so I'm a little upset, but whatever... it is what it is...
> Environment is good, so I'm just wondering if it's going to be an ongoing issue, or if it'll last a couple days and be done???
> Anyone has any experience with this?


Never had an issue with the pure chem 91 when I grew them out earlier this year. Didn't have issues with intersex traits or any of that. I only popped 2 seeds from the pack. Both plants turned out great but only one of them looked similar and almost matched the chem 91 flavor. Both plants were very potent. I think I may have posted some pics of both in the forum here.


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Oct 16, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> Never had an issue with the pure chem 91 when I grew them out earlier this year. Didn't have issues with intersex traits or any of that. I only popped 2 seeds from the pack. Both plants turned out great but only one of them looked similar and almost matched the chem 91 flavor. Both plants were very potent. I think I may have posted some pics of both in the forum here.


Sounds good!
I have 8 plants (5 strains) going right now and found 4 sacks on thant one P.C. 91, so I just plucked them off, but I do know one of them opened up...
Hopefully it's just a little teenage behavior and it will grow out of that soon!
As for CannaVenture seeds, I've grown a couple LVTK's, a couple Tripple Nova's and one Arcata Skunk and all three of them were great! However, I did get a couple sacks on the Arcata Skunks...
That Arcata Skunk and this Pure Chem 91 are the only Chem 91's I've tried growing so far and they both have dropped sacks! Lol!


----------



## dakilla187 (Oct 16, 2020)

Arcata Ghost...Probably her 6th run, I have one seed left, id love to get a even a better ghost


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Oct 16, 2020)

Rock.A.Roo said:


> Sounds good!
> I have 8 plants (5 strains) going right now and found 4 sacks on thant one P.C. 91, so I just plucked them off, but I do know one of them opened up...
> Hopefully it's just a little teenage behavior and it will grow out of that soon!
> As for CannaVenture seeds, I've grown a couple LVTK's, a couple Tripple Nova's and one Arcata Skunk and all three of them were great! However, I did get a couple sacks on the Arcata Skunks...
> That Arcata Skunk and this Pure Chem 91 are the only Chem 91's I've tried growing so far and they both have dropped sacks! Lol!


The chem 91 has the tendency to pass on the hermie/few balls you gotta pluck trait. Even CSI Humboldt's 91 s1 had similar results.

Usually not a big deal, just pluck a few early balls and nothing after that.


----------



## Rock.A.Roo (Oct 16, 2020)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The chem 91 has the tendency to pass on the hermie/few balls you gotta pluck trait. Even CSI Humboldt's 91 s1 had similar results.
> 
> Usually not a big deal, just pluck a few early balls and nothing after that.


I kinda knew that going into these 91 grows, so that's why I just recently started to grow them!
I am on my 5th (I think) season of growing, so have about 8 - 10 grows under my belt... I am getting more confident in each grow, so now I want to start getting into the better seeds I didn't want to waste!
Thanks! That was reassuring!


----------



## beernutz (Oct 25, 2020)

Cheap thrills week 8


----------



## beernutz (Oct 25, 2020)

I've got a lemon crash og that looks like an 8.5 week flower and the cheap thrills looks like 9-10 weeks 
The lemon crash looks the most o.g plant I've ever had stretchy but round buds some some purple in the buds as well


----------



## beernutz (Oct 25, 2020)

Lemon crash og


----------



## jonesaa (Oct 26, 2020)

All plants pictured here are ~65 days+ the FPOGs, the lighter color ones seems to need more time to finish off, they are also crazy greasy too. They smell terrible early on, if you get too close you want to throw up on them, day 55ish LOL!!! @ day 65+ they now smell like pineapple and gas. Burns the eyes/nose and instant sticky!!! FPOG #6 is the keeper in this bunch.
FPOG #1


FPOG #8


Runtz #2 smells like the tropics... sweet, gassy


FPOG #3 - smells like my dog izzy took a crap in the corner, that metallic iron funky shitty dog fart smell.


FPOG #6 - nice plant, 12 inch cola, really big buds, very shiny/sticky/greasy, terrible smells @ day 55 that turn into nice pineapple gasoline, can wait to smoke this one.


FPOG #2 - smells like lemon mop and glow. Clean up on aisle #3...


Runtz #2 - Tropical fruit and jet fuel - burns the nose hairs


FPOG #4 - identical to #6 in appearance. Crappy smells during late bloom that turn into pineapple gas funk. This one is just as shiny, but the odor is less than FPOG #6.


That's all the Cannaventure I have going now. Gonna pop some more in the new year. Some more Ghost OG, 91 Skunk D, Blueberry Cookie Wreck, Lemon Crash OG and Louis 13 x FPOG


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Nov 24, 2020)

@jonesaa How was the smoke on the runtz and fpog? Mind giving us a Smoke report?


----------



## jonesaa (Nov 25, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> @jonesaa How was the smoke on the runtz and fpog? Mind giving us a Smoke report?


hey there @ziggywiggy56 I will have a smoke report on these in 1-2 weeks time for sure when the cure is done.


----------



## SoHappy101 (Dec 6, 2020)

Has anyone tried the Freebies from CANNAVENTURE’s drop earlier this year?
I got Double Dog Biscuits and some Cookies and Chem (I think..Cookies something).


----------



## macsnax (Dec 6, 2020)

SoHappy101 said:


> Has anyone tried the Freebies from CANNAVENTURE’s drop earlier this year?
> I got Double Dog Biscuits and some Cookies and Chem (I think..Cookies something).


Those were made by me. Feel free if you have questions. You can see some pics on my ig too, headstashgenetix


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Dec 7, 2020)

@jonesaa I had another question about the runtz if didn’t mind. What training method and feeding would you recommend for her? Doing a run with it right now


----------



## Face45 (Dec 7, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> @jonesaa I had another question about the runtz if didn’t mind. What training method and feeding would you recommend for her? Doing a run with it right now


 Seconded.....


----------



## jonesaa (Dec 8, 2020)

I just popped the seed in soil and let the things grow, fed with just water, and some cal/mag (couple times). I'm revegging now, but if I were to do it again I'd top multiple times and bush the plant out and scrog. Just opened a jar of pure runtz and it smells like grape crush and gasoline. Gonna roll some joints smoke and see... I'll have a smoke report prolly sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Face45 (Dec 11, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> I just popped the seed in soil and let the things grow, fed with just water, and some cal/mag (couple times). I'm revegging now, but if I were to do it again I'd top multiple times and bush the plant out and scrog. Just opened a jar of pure runtz and it smells like grape crush and gasoline. Gonna roll some joints smoke and see... I'll have a smoke report prolly sometime tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4763386View attachment 4763388



Sounds killer! So in your opinion, it's the real deal cut? I got a pack, has 9 seeds, cant wait to pop em hearing " Grape Crush n Gas"!! Yes Sir!!!


----------



## jonesaa (Dec 11, 2020)

Face45 said:


> Sounds killer! So in your opinion, it's the real deal cut? I got a pack, has 9 seeds, cant wait to pop em hearing " Grape Crush n Gas"!! Yes Sir!!!


After smoking on this stuff for 2 days, I would give this plant type a 7/10 on high, potency and 9.5/10 in taste/flavor. Taste and flavor is what brings me back to the jar, creamy grape crush pop and gas. You will get a nice high with this bud too. Lasts about 2 hours and great for relaxation it won't put you to sleep, but don't plan for any mind taxing tasks after smoking this bud. Again, to me, it's all about the flavor for this one.

If you have these seeds, pop them and enjoy, I'm revegging a couple pure runtz now, one looks like it's not going to make it, the other still has a chance as I see some green buds turning into baby stems and leaves, hopefully turns out to be a bush monster. I have a couple more packs in the vault but want to now check out and grow a Runtz Bx, and a few runtz crosses to see what's up!

In my opinion, I think the Pure Runtz seeds Cannaventure has provided here are real deal, but what do I know, the seed popped and some nice weed came from that. Enjoy!

Getting ready for a lazy Friday...


@Face45 you got lucky with the 9 seeds/pack. My first pack had 5 seeds, Two really good plants came out of the pack which is really nice. Have fun and good luck!!! Post the results when completed.


----------



## jonesaa (Dec 11, 2020)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> @jonesaa How was the smoke on the runtz and fpog? Mind giving us a Smoke report?


FPOG I'll get to that shortly, still coming down from the Runtz high 

FPOG plants not as uniform as the runtz, I grew out ~2packs and came out with 3 distinct plant types. The sensory notes from the FPOG changed a bit from when the plant came down here's how they are ending up after a 5-6 week cure.
1. looks like OG, long spear shaped calyxes, dark red hairs, green and smells like peanut butter and ripe sour underarm pits.
2. looks like sativa dominant, really messy looking plant, long spear shaped colas, red hairs, sweet smelling like fruits, little gas, no sour.
3. looks like 2 but no red hairs just fat buds, very very frosty, so very sticky, smells like fried plantains (peeled, sliced and fried in vegetable oil - west indian/jamaican style), its crazy the amount of resin this one plant type produces.


----------



## RichRoots (Dec 11, 2020)

Did a pack or 2 of Pure Ghost OG. Haven’t tried any yet...


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 11, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Those were made by me. Feel free if you have questions. You can see some pics on my ig too, headstashgenetix


How you get the double dog biscuits, and I'll follow on IG!?


----------



## Face45 (Dec 11, 2020)

jonesaa said:


> After smoking on this stuff for 2 days, I would give this plant type a 7/10 on high, potency and 9.5/10 in taste/flavor. Taste and flavor is what brings me back to the jar, creamy grape crush pop and gas. You will get a nice high with this bud too. Lasts about 2 hours and great for relaxation it won't put you to sleep, but don't plan for any mind taxing tasks after smoking this bud. Again, to me, it's all about the flavor for this one.
> 
> If you have these seeds, pop them and enjoy, I'm revegging a couple pure runtz now, one looks like it's not going to make it, the other still has a chance as I see some green buds turning into baby stems and leaves, hopefully turns out to be a bush monster. I have a couple more packs in the vault but want to now check out and grow a Runtz Bx, and a few runtz crosses to see what's up!
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the detailed smoke report my man!! I love Rustys gear, my best plant all time was his Pure Animal...

I pop em and keep you guys posted! Thanks again man...


----------



## Face45 (Dec 11, 2020)

RichRoots said:


> Did a pack or 2 of Pure Ghost OG. Haven’t tried any yet...View attachment 4765708


 Looking Fire!!


----------



## macsnax (Dec 11, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> How you get the double dog biscuits, and I'll follow on IG!?


How did I, or where? Lol It's cookies n chem x purple stardawg. I got ahold of pollen from dankonomics purple stardawg, one of the most impressive males I've ever seen, frosty like a female.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Dec 18, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> Arcata Ghost...Probably her 6th run, I have one seed left, id love to get a even a better ghost
> 
> View attachment 4715928


I am anxiously awaiting restock in March on that Arcata ghost. Very nice grow. Beautiful plants


----------



## wierdly (Dec 22, 2020)

CV Site said restock in Jan


----------



## dakilla187 (Dec 28, 2020)

LVtK OG
From clone, last time I ran her was from seed ages ago but I kept her on the back burner, glad I did, shes a potent one smelling of lemons


----------



## macsnax (Dec 28, 2020)

dakilla187 said:


> LVtK OG
> From clone, last time I ran her was from seed ages ago but I kept her on the back burner, glad I did, shes a potent one smelling of lemons
> 
> View attachment 4780424


Fuzzy looking trichs


----------



## SoHappy101 (Jan 1, 2021)

macsnax said:


> Those were made by me. Feel free if you have questions. You can see some pics on my ig too, headstashgenetix


Well done. Thank you


----------



## macsnax (Jan 2, 2021)

SoHappy101 said:


> Well done. Thank you


Thank you, I love spreading the projects I work on around. Glad it sounds like you liked them


----------



## slow drawl (Jan 19, 2021)

Well..been a bit since I've been here.
Got things going again after a 2 year hiatus, life changes ya know.
Got a 2x4 going with some of Rustys gear from seeds I bought a few years back.
2 lvtk, 2 la affies, 2 lemon crash and a chem 91.
Had to pluck a few nuts off of one of the lemon crashes early on, all good now. Same with the chem 91 caught 2 early sacs.
Here's a shot of an lvtk at 30 days, I'll try to get some whole tent shots, though not really much to see.
Glad to be back in the swing of things.
SD


----------



## slow drawl (Jan 24, 2021)

Day 33 of 12/12


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 4, 2021)

I'm seeing a lot of PM...


----------



## slow drawl (Feb 4, 2021)

Zero PM here my friend....7 weeks


----------



## slow drawl (Feb 12, 2021)

Getting closer to a finish, the Lemon Crash is pouring it on.


----------



## Get Mo (Feb 13, 2021)

Anyone grown the lucky louis viii? Got some goin now...


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Feb 13, 2021)

Get Mo said:


> Anyone grown the lucky louis viii? Got some goin now...


Very interested in these too. They sound awesome


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 13, 2021)

No restock on those, but king louie is out.


----------



## wierdly (Feb 13, 2021)

Were the Runtz S1s restocked?


----------



## jonesaa (Feb 13, 2021)

wierdly said:


> Were the Runtz S1s restocked?


Yes pure runtz were also restocked today, go get them, they are on the site!!!


----------



## wierdly (Feb 14, 2021)

Got some!


----------



## MyBallzItch (Mar 1, 2021)

Traded the homie for a pack of these. Dropped 3 hoping for some funk


----------



## moodyhank (Mar 27, 2021)

Two of five phenos of Cannaventure's Lucky Louis XIII threw pollen sacs. Real bummer.


----------



## ziggywiggy56 (Apr 6, 2021)

jonesaa said:


> All plants pictured here are ~65 days+ the FPOGs, the lighter color ones seems to need more time to finish off, they are also crazy greasy too. They smell terrible early on, if you get too close you want to throw up on them, day 55ish LOL!!! @ day 65+ they now smell like pineapple and gas. Burns the eyes/nose and instant sticky!!! FPOG #6 is the keeper in this bunch.
> FPOG #1
> View attachment 4725923
> 
> ...


@jonesaa I know its been a while but when did u pull these?


----------



## jonesaa (Apr 6, 2021)

ziggywiggy56 said:


> @jonesaa I know its been a while but when did u pull these?


If I remember correctly I pulled them all at around 69-79 days. The runtzes I pulled on the earlier side, FPOG especially the #4 and #6 I had those go a bit longer as they continued to shoot pistils as it was getting amber trichomes, that plant was crazy out of control (very high yield) and a smelly one.


----------



## Capman420 (Apr 6, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> I am anxiously awaiting restock in March on that Arcata ghost. Very nice grow. Beautiful plants


Outdoors just finished southern hemisphere arcata ghost ..thought id throw a bean outside after running one inside and being impressed
Got 17 oz off the outdoor version from seed


----------



## Capman420 (Apr 6, 2021)

Recent run had cheap thrillls, lemon kush og and arcata ghost from cvs
Heres a hanging pic or two of the cheap thrills..very tasty smoke and nice high


----------



## MyBallzItch (Apr 12, 2021)

Cheap thrills about to start week 5


----------



## Rdickenson (Apr 20, 2021)

Has anyone ordered direct from their website I made an order and they have a buy one get or buy two packs get one free offer and I emailed them about them and they never got back to me so I ended up not ordering cuz I figured if you're not going to get back to me you might just feel my seeds.
So can anyone attest to their validity or legitimacy


----------



## higher self (Apr 20, 2021)

Rdickenson said:


> Has anyone ordered direct from their website I made an order and they have a buy one get or buy two packs get one free offer and I emailed them about them and they never got back to me so I ended up not ordering cuz I figured if you're not going to get back to me you might just feel my seeds.
> So can anyone attest to their validity or legitimacy


He is legit I got in on the deal like 2 wks ago. Its buy 2 get 1 free not sure what you need to email him about, just put what freebie you want in the notes. He responded to email exchanges in timely manner for me & even wrote me a personal note about what I ordered.


----------



## Capman420 (Apr 20, 2021)

Rdickenson said:


> Has anyone ordered direct from their website I made an order and they have a buy one get or buy two packs get one free offer and I emailed them about them and they never got back to me so I ended up not ordering cuz I figured if you're not going to get back to me you might just feel my seeds.
> So can anyone attest to their validity or legitimacy


Legit and great strains...rusty can answer with a day or can be within a week hes a busy man


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 20, 2021)

higher self said:


> He is legit I got in on the deal like 2 wks ago. Its buy 2 get 1 free not sure what you need to email him about, just put what freebie you want in the notes. He responded to email exchanges in timely manner for me & even wrote me a personal note about what I ordered.


Always get back to ya, polite nice, dig it. I did same, got some Louie and 91 skd, and pure animal and sweet talked him out of some flaming cooks. He swore the animal was good, but the flamers were really special. I got em


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Apr 20, 2021)

Rusty is dope. My last order he actually texted me to confirm, dude is unreal.
Though he did mention he's not the quickest with his emails that's why he provides a phone number


----------



## higher self (Apr 20, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Always get back to ya, polite nice, dig it. I did same, got some Louie and 91 skd, and pure animal and sweet talked him out of some flaming cooks. He swore the animal was good, but the flamers were really special. I got em


I heard about the Flaming Cookies. I was going to get Pure Animal as freebie but fell for the Runtz hype lol but I also got Louie & Ghost.


----------



## Rdickenson (Apr 21, 2021)

I'll I need to know thanks for the input guys I will order from him for sure


----------



## Rdickenson (Apr 21, 2021)

I don't see flaming cookies on the menu though


----------



## higher self (Apr 21, 2021)

Rdickenson said:


> I don't see flaming cookies on the menu though


There not, Bodyne must of talked him out of some kinda personal stash, thats how dope Rusty is. When I order again I'm asking for Irene S1


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 21, 2021)

Pretty sure there will be some flaming cookies soon...


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 22, 2021)

At first they were supposed to be the freebies for the drop, then I'm not sure what happened, but I wanted em, . Rusty is salt o the earth


----------



## moodyhank (Apr 22, 2021)

Rdickenson said:


> Has anyone ordered direct from their website I made an order and they have a buy one get or buy two packs get one free offer and I emailed them about them and they never got back to me so I ended up not ordering cuz I figured if you're not going to get back to me you might just feel my seeds.
> So can anyone attest to their validity or legitimacy


They are a very low rent seed chucker. Many strains of theirs have repeatedly hermed. Last "sale" of theirs was a huge deliberate bait and switch. I would avoid at all cost if you have other options.


----------



## moodyhank (Apr 22, 2021)

higher self said:


> He is legit I got in on the deal like 2 wks ago. Its buy 2 get 1 free not sure what you need to email him about, just put what freebie you want in the notes. He responded to email exchanges in timely manner for me & even wrote me a personal note about what I ordered.


Not my experience. I had emails ignored (to this day) IG messages ignored, and his VM is always "full." Giant scam alert.


----------



## moodyhank (Apr 22, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> Rusty is dope. My last order he actually texted me to confirm, dude is unreal.
> Though he did mention he's not the quickest with his emails that's why he provides a phone number


And try to call that number and it 100% goes to a full vm box and you can't leave a message. He is not to be trusted.


----------



## higher self (Apr 22, 2021)

moodyhank said:


> Not my experience. I had emails ignored (to this day) IG messages ignored, and his VM is always "full." Giant scam alert.


Sounds like how Glo seedbank does me yet others have no issues. Ive ran 2 Cannaventure strains before & didn't get any herms, I'll run the Louie 1st to see how it does.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 22, 2021)

Texts get answered here within 24 hrs. Hell tell ya how busy he's been etc.


----------



## Bodyne (Apr 22, 2021)

higher self said:


> Sounds like how Glo seedbank does me yet others have no issues. Ive ran 2 Cannaventure strains before & didn't get any herms, I'll run the Louie 1st to see how it does.


I notice it was the lucky Louie not just king louie that he got it to hermie. I bet louie by itself is ok. Anxious to run it.


----------



## Rivendell (Apr 22, 2021)

Never had a issue with communication with Rusty, super nice guy in my experience's chatting with him over the past few years. Very down to earth and pleasant.


----------



## moodyhank (Apr 22, 2021)

higher self said:


> Sounds like how Glo seedbank does me yet others have no issues. Ive ran 2 Cannaventure strains before & didn't get any herms, I'll run the Louie 1st to see how it does.


My last tent run had 9 plants, four of which were Lucky Louis. Three of these four threw pollen sacs while all other lines were thriving.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Apr 22, 2021)

I will just throw my experience with cvs. He has been generous with freebies and I've enjoyed most everything I have grown. When I had a small issue he was extremely cool and helped walk me through a couple things. Ive only exchanged a few emails with him but compared to a lot of people in the industry he was very down to earth, chill and someone I personally enjoy supporting.


I have a handful of completed orders with cvs and would be more concerned about getting scammed from someone at the post office than i would be from cvs


----------



## moodyhank (Apr 22, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> I will just throw my experience with cvs. He has been generous with freebies and I've enjoyed most everything I have grown. When I had a small issue he was extremely cool and helped walk me through a couple things. Ive only exchanged a few emails with him but compared to a lot of people in the industry he was very down to earth, chill and someone I personally enjoy supporting.
> 
> 
> I have a handful of completed orders with cvs and would be more concerned about getting scammed from someone at the post office than i would be from cvs


Fair. I've ordered twice with no issues. Third attempt was a complete and utter disaster. I don't think he is a scammer or has bad intent, I am saying that the specific genetic line Lucky Louis is a disaster of a line. The last drop, he absolutely lied to customers about the upcoming availability of select strains. When questioned by many on IG and other places, nothin but crickets. He may have some great relationships with some, but certainly not as a whole. So many plants from the LL line to throw sacs is just not acceptable these days - especially when 15 attempts at different stages and different platforms with ZERO response. Shady AF.


----------



## higher self (Apr 22, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> I notice it was the lucky Louie not just king louie that he got it to hermie. I bet louie by itself is ok. Anxious to run it.





moodyhank said:


> My last tent run had 9 plants, four of which were Lucky Louis. Three of these four threw pollen sacs while all other lines were thriving.


Wonder what's up with the Lucky Louis. I ran LVTK with no issues. I don't really get to many herms & I'm a cookie lover lol, not saying it won't happen but its been awhile since I had full blown herms. Hopefully I'll pop Louie S1's soon since the OG plant I have going now isnt cutting it.


----------



## Cptn (Apr 22, 2021)

moodyhank said:


> Two of five phenos of Cannaventure's Lucky Louis XIII threw pollen sacs. Real bummer.


Still running that 400ppm / ph8.9 tap water?


----------



## moodyhank (Apr 22, 2021)

Cptn said:


> Still running that 400ppm / ph8.9 tap water?


No. Tap water here is unreliable. I use RO dialed in with Jacks 321 to the right PH. If the assertion is that the tap water is causing the herms, it is not the case. Further, the LL line is the only strain I've had throw pollen sacs in all of my runs. I'm not trolling CVS, just sharing my experiences.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2021)

One of the best plants I've found in a while has been an lvtk. Straight banger and she has made some straight bangers as well.


----------



## higher self (Apr 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> One of the best plants I've found in a while has been an lvtk. Straight banger and she has made some straight bangers as well.
> View attachment 4885419


Amazing! I need to run that again, I didn't do her right the 1st time


----------



## BigJonster (Apr 22, 2021)

I'd suggest everyone grow lvtk out, its a no fuss, great high with high thc. The taste and aroma are very remarkable. Friends still ask about it


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 22, 2021)

Does the lvtk have a strong lemon aroma/flavor?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Does the lvtk have a strong lemon aroma/flavor?


Mine is straight og gas smells like a skunk once it is dry in a jar. Kicks as at making hash or rosin. No lemon but I got 3 beans left im gonna get to soon and see if I can find a lemon sister.


----------



## dubekoms (Apr 22, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Mine is straight og gas smells like a skunk once it is dry in a jar. Kicks as at making hash or rosin. No lemon but I got 3 beans left im gonna get to soon and see if I can find a lemon sister.


I haven't had lemony weed in awhile, I'm starting to crave it. I've seen so many nice pics of the lvtk grown out I still might have to grab a pack.


----------



## higher self (Apr 22, 2021)

dubekoms said:


> Does the lvtk have a strong lemon aroma/flavor?


The pheno I got had strong spicy lemon cleaner terps. Wasn't my type of lemon but its definitely there.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 22, 2021)

Just put a couple ghost og in the soak.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 23, 2021)

Lvtk, been ran for multiple years many times and also previously posted....Rocks for flowers
I actually lost her but luckily I give friends cuts and got it back..High yield


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 23, 2021)

The two ghost og i put in the soak last night both had white shoots today and are now in soil. Ill update as they come along.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Apr 24, 2021)

Mailbox was on fire this morning. Love CVS man


----------



## higher self (Apr 24, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> Mailbox was on fire this morning. Love CVS man View attachment 4886566


No freebie pack?


----------



## MyBallzItch (Apr 24, 2021)

higher self said:


> No freebie pack?


The flaming cookies was actually the free pack. I told him just to surprise me and he came through. I bought lvtk and the king lou but sent the lvtk to an old pal I haven't heard from in a while because he was always going on about how a buddy had found a grail pheno in one pack lol


----------



## higher self (Apr 24, 2021)

MyBallzItch said:


> The flaming cookies was actually the free pack. I told him just to surprise me and he came through. I bought lvtk and the king lou but sent the lvtk to an old pal I haven't heard from in a while because he was always going on about how a buddy had found a grail pheno in one pack lol


Got cha, hopefully he finds the one & sends you a cut!


----------



## wierdly (Apr 25, 2021)

I pulled out some 3 year old Gorilla wreck and Raspberry kush seeds to soak. Hoping they will pop. I should have scuffed em up, What do you guys do to scuff em. what grit sand paper? I had one of the best plants I ever had out of the Raspberry. The one that got away!


----------



## moodyhank (Apr 26, 2021)

wierdly said:


> I pulled out some 3 year old Gorilla wreck and Raspberry kush seeds to soak. Hoping they will pop. I should have scuffed em up, What do you guys do to scuff em. what grit sand paper? I had one of the best plants I ever had out of the Raspberry. The one that got away!


Scuffing is nonsense. Bro science.


----------



## dakilla187 (Apr 26, 2021)

Nice , I have a new and very last pheno of Arcata Ghost running...I really hope I get a new keeper, I kept the last one for 2 years....


----------



## higher self (Apr 27, 2021)

Ghost, Louie, & Runtz popped quick af in paper towels. Got one thats a lil late to the party but the Irene S1 germinated! Was bit worried as its an old pack & wasnt stored in fridge for a good while. 

Can't promise anything & don't want to get ahead of myself but you already know I'm hittin the Irene S1 with some silver spray  or making a cross I named Rudegirl again with a Double Jamaican F2 male.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 27, 2021)

higher self said:


> Ghost, Louie, & Runtz popped quick af in paper towels. Got one thats a lil late to the party but the Irene S1 germinated! Was bit worried as its an old pack & wasnt stored in fridge for a good while.
> 
> Can't promise anything & don't want to get ahead of myself but you already know I'm hittin the Irene S1 with some silver spray  or making a cross I named Rudegirl again with a Double Jamaican F2 male.


The 2 ghost og i just popped were the fastest out of 24 seeds. They're at least 3 years old too.


----------



## wierdly (Apr 28, 2021)

only 1 outta 3 of my old seeds got a tail but seems to b stalling. I went a head and dropped it in a solo...see what happens.


----------



## higher self (Apr 28, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The 2 ghost og i just popped were the fastest out of 24 seeds. They're at least 3 years old too.


Yeah I was going to say the Ghost was the fastest out the lot. Probably going to grow crazy like a vine


----------



## dakilla187 (May 2, 2021)

Lvtk all ripened up.....She was the keeper outa the pack still running years later


----------



## Sublime4tna (May 19, 2021)

wierdly said:


> I pulled out some 3 year old Gorilla wreck and Raspberry kush seeds to soak. Hoping they will pop. I should have scuffed em up, What do you guys do to scuff em. what grit sand paper? I had one of the best plants I ever had out of the Raspberry. The one that got away!


I just did the same thing on his pure raspberry kush, grew it out for years and kept cloning found some very old raspberry kush seeds the other day and decided to pop some up and three days later they are popin


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 19, 2021)

Popped 3 lvtk beans from 2017 or 2018 and they popped nice tails within 24 hours. All are above coco in 3 days.


----------



## Southside112 (May 19, 2021)

I got an absolute monster arcata x ghost og going now. Will post picks later. Only 3.5 weeks flowering. Smells amazing already. Very limey terps. Sativa structure w indica buds.


----------



## Southside112 (May 19, 2021)

dakilla187 said:


> Lvtk all ripened up.....She was the keeper outa the pack still running years later
> 
> View attachment 4892868


Had a very similar pheno to this one. I believe these are the skunk leaners. @thenotsoesoteric had an amazing tk leaner. I've had the tk leaner as well and prefer that pheno. Yeilds better. 

Skunk leaner 

Tk leaner


----------



## Southside112 (May 20, 2021)

Arcata ghost in 5 gal coco. 6 foot monster. 4 weeks flowering.


----------



## wierdly (May 21, 2021)

couldnt get any of the old Rasberry kush to pop. emailed Rusty, and as always he responded same day. He informed me they would have some more on the site this summer. I will be getting two packs this time. Ill b Taking some clones for sure. I just keep thinking of that plant. Dense rasberry flavored buds, Frost rails and all, the smell and taste really was like rasberry. Smoked a joint at the Slightly Stupid Show, I felt like I was trippin had to go get some Pad Thai and a lemonade to chillout. Felt like the first tme


----------



## Learning1234 (May 21, 2021)

wierdly said:


> couldnt get any of the old Rasberry kush to pop. emailed Rusty, and as always he responded same day. He informed me they would have some more on the site this summer. I will be getting two packs this time. Ill b Taking some clones for sure. I just keep thinking of that plant. Dense rasberry flavored buds, Frost rails and all, the smell and taste really was like rasberry. Smoked a joint at the Slightly Stupid Show, I felt like I was trippin had to go get some Pad Thai and a lemonade to chillout. Felt like the first tme


Fun times getting baked at Slightly Stoopid shows. Hard to believe it was 20+ years ago for me. Ha. This Raspberry Kush sounds tasty.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 21, 2021)

Top 2 plants are ghost s1


----------



## Southside112 (May 25, 2021)

Arcata ghost trainwreck leaner @ 4 weeks flowering. 

Cheers.


----------



## Bodyne (May 29, 2021)

Crazy unexpected yield on the pure animal. Chopped two, left one longer. Anybody else get this lucky?


----------



## Southside112 (May 29, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Crazy unexpected yield on the pure animal. Chopped two, left one longer. Anybody else get this lucky?


All my cannaventure gear has been great yeilders.


----------



## Southside112 (Jun 5, 2021)

Got a clone of Arcata ghost to take outdoors. She's revegging now. Hoping she gives me a little outdoor bud this fall. Put in 3 gal coco.


----------



## Southside112 (Jun 7, 2021)

Arcata ghost in 5 gal coco. 6 weeks flowering.


----------



## BigJonster (Jun 8, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Crazy unexpected yield on the pure animal. Chopped two, left one longer. Anybody else get this lucky?


Yes, its a huge and branchy plant. Absolutely takes off in flower


----------



## higher self (Jun 8, 2021)

Took a cut from Louis 13 & Ghost, should have roots in a week. Irene soon to follow, Runtz is the slowest plant out the group. I'm expecting the best from Irene & Louis 13 judging from structure & smells, Runtz is going to have to do something impressive in flower bc its looking average.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 8, 2021)

higher self said:


> Took a cut from Louis 13 & Ghost, should have roots in a week. Irene soon to follow, Runtz is the slowest plant out the group. I'm expecting the best from Irene & Louis 13 judging from structure & smells, Runtz is going to have to do something impressive in flower bc its looking average.


I just cut clones from my 2 ghost og at 1 week 12/12. They're just starting to throw a pistil here and there.


----------



## higher self (Jun 8, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I just cut clones from my 2 ghost og at 1 week 12/12. They're just starting to throw a pistil here and there.


We started the seeds around the same time but mine are no where near ready to be flowered. I know I slowed up the growth by using to much Hygrozyme & this crappy inoculation powder, roots just now getting back to being healthy & white.

Do you think the Ghost will stretch a lot? I know the Louis is going to be a beast!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 8, 2021)

higher self said:


> We started the seeds around the same time but mine are no where near ready to be flowered. I know I slowed up the growth by using to much Hygrozyme & this crappy inoculation powder, roots just not getting back to being healthy & white.
> 
> Do you think the Ghost will stretch a lot? I know the Louis is going to be a beast!


Oh yeah, the 2 ghost are tallest plants along with a headbanger. The ghost also have most flimsy side branches so will probably need support if you veg bigger plants. But they look good and smell skunky so far.


----------



## higher self (Jun 8, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Oh yeah, the 2 ghost are tallest plants along with a headbanger. The ghost also have most flimsy side branches so will probably need support if you veg bigger plants. But they look good and smell skunky so far.


Got ya! I was wondering when the lanky & flimsy growth would come in, thought the silica was beefing them up lol but last time I ran something with Ghost it was flop city!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 8, 2021)

higher self said:


> Got ya! I was wondering when the lanky & flimsy growth would come in, thought the silica was beefing them up lol but last time I ran something with Ghost it was flop city!


I didn't notice how flimsy they were till I cut clones last night and tried pushing them into rock wool cubes. They just mushed right away so I had to pre poke holes for just the ghost. All other strains I could just poke them straight into cubes.


----------



## higher self (Jun 8, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I didn't notice how flimsy they were till I cut clones last night and tried pushing them into rock wool cubes. They just mushed right away so I had to pre poke holes for just the ghost. All other strains I could just poke them straight into cubes.


Gotta love the OG growth (not really though) my Wedding Cake x Purple Punch is like that. I just leave um in plain water now, bad batch of rockwool gave me cloning PTSD lol!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 9, 2021)

2 ghost og in left corner, the tallest two in the tent. About 2 weeks of 11/13 light schedule.


----------



## Southside112 (Jun 11, 2021)

Arcata ghost.


----------



## higher self (Jun 14, 2021)

6 days to root on the Ghost!


----------



## Southside112 (Jun 14, 2021)

higher self said:


> 6 days to root on the Ghost!
> 
> View attachment 4923186


I put an Arcata ghost cut outside and it took easily as well. No hormones just straight into coco.


----------



## higher self (Jun 14, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> I put an Arcata ghost cut outside and it took easily as well. No hormones just straight into coco.


That's what I'm going try next. What size container do you use?


----------



## Southside112 (Jun 14, 2021)

higher self said:


> That's what I'm going try next. What size container do you use?


3 gal fabric pot. Perfect timing for a fall harvest.


----------



## higher self (Jun 14, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> 3 gal fabric pot. Perfect timing for a fall harvest.


So you clone straight into the 3 gal? Damn that's dope! One day I definitely want to do an outdoor grow


----------



## higher self (Jun 23, 2021)

Got my Ghost, Irene & Runtz cloned. Runtz looks like some Sherbert crosses that I have going.


----------



## Face45 (Jul 5, 2021)

higher self said:


> Got my Ghost, Irene & Runtz cloned. Runtz looks like some Sherbert crosses that I have going.


 Crinkly, duck foot leaves? Really close internodes?


----------



## Face45 (Jul 5, 2021)

higher self said:


> Got my Ghost, Irene & Runtz cloned. Runtz looks like some Sherbert crosses that I have going.


 How were your Ghost and Irene's? I hot packs of both....


----------



## higher self (Jul 5, 2021)

Face45 said:


> Crinkly, duck foot leaves? Really close internodes?


Not a good pic bc I cut the leaves but you can kinda see similarities a little bit. Shave Ice on left, Runtz on the right.





Face45 said:


> How were your Ghost and Irene's? I hot packs of both....


Haven't flowered Ghost out yet, my clone got roots molded growing in a 1/2 gal milk jug smh. I have a new clone rooted tho. The Irene didn't really root so had to take new cuts again. I've grow the Irene S1 before & its amazing! Rusty told me those Irene packs are really rare & to pop n clone. I'm hitting mine with Irene x Xmas Bud soon lol might not even wait to flower her out unseeded, I want more Irene seeds to play with.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2021)

LVTK in a 2-gallon bag.


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Jul 6, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> LVTK in a 2-gallon bag.
> View attachment 4937870


do you transplant? or 2gal all the way?


----------



## Chunky Stool (Jul 6, 2021)

wheresthekoosh said:


> do you transplant? or 2gal all the way?


She's gonna flower in that 2 gal.
I've found that ideal pot size depends on the strain and watering frequency.
LVTK doesn't need much room for roots. This plant has been neglected so the soil has dried out a few times. 

Zero issues with PM or pests.
-- edit --
I may have misread your question...

The plant was grown from seed and has been transplanted twice.
She was started in a 6-pack node, then solo cup, then 2 gal bag.

I sprouted my last 4 seeds and ended up with 2 really nice plants. 
LVTK is an awesome strain and worth every penny.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 8, 2021)

Ghost og, 1 of 2, this has denser bud than the other and has a better smell atm.

And I just tossed my last 3 lvtk seeds into flower a couple days ago too.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Jul 9, 2021)

Chunky Stool said:


> LVTK in a 2-gallon bag.
> View attachment 4937870


Looks happy man. She's going to be a freaking BEAST.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 14, 2021)

2 ghost s1s
Left has skunky smell, looser bud structure. Probably won't keep clone unless smoke is banging. One on right is my pick of the 2. Dense round buds and a great og type smell.


----------



## BigJonster (Jul 16, 2021)

Cookie Wreck back in stock on the website. It's been awhile


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jul 30, 2021)

Ghost og s1s 
First is more of a skunky odor more pungent for sure. Slight foxtail buds style. 

Second here is rock hard type buds, more of a chem/sour type smell similar to the headbangers i got going with them.


----------



## higher self (Aug 13, 2021)

Have Ghost, Louie & Runtz all in flower. The Ghost & Louis are about 2wks in, Louie smells good already. Runtz is about a wk & not looking like a big stretcher. Get some pics up soon when the buds set a bit more. So far so good no herms on the Louie

Irene S1 is still in veg, have one in a 1/2 gal milk jug hempy "bucket" & another in a 1 gal that will grow with all organics. I run a SOG so a 1 gal pot is big for my setup & the pot size I use for a yield run for keepers. I already know this Irene is a keeper so straight to the good treatment lol.


----------



## higher self (Sep 7, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Ghost og s1s
> First is more of a skunky odor more pungent for sure. Slight foxtail buds style.
> View attachment 4954949
> Second here is rock hard type buds, more of a chem/sour type smell similar to the headbangers i got going with them.
> View attachment 4954950


How are your Ghost plants coming along? I'm a few wks in on mine, buds look similar to yours. Not sure which pheno it leans towards yet, it has a bit of OG terps in there more than the other OG's but still something more than OG smell developing.

The Louie is all foxtail bud & looking fire as well. Runtz is looking like a low smelling OG or cookie pheno that I want to cull smh. I've gotten a few of these plants over the past year. Ran a single Strayz Hollywood Pure Kush x Sunshine Daydream fem & it had no smell. I stop popping single fem seeds & pop at least 3 now so I don't end up drawing the short end of the stick.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 7, 2021)

higher self said:


> How are your Ghost plants coming along? I'm a few wks in on mine, buds look similar to yours. Not sure which pheno it leans towards yet, it has a bit of OG terps in there more than the other OG's but still something more than OG smell developing.
> 
> The Louie is all foxtail bud & looking fire as well. Runtz is looking like a low smelling OG or cookie pheno that I want to cull smh. I've gotten a few of these plants over the past year. Ran a single Strayz Hollywood Pure Kush x Sunshine Daydream fem & it had no smell. I stop popping single fem seeds & pop at least 3 now so I don't end up drawing the short end of the stick.


Both ghost og ended up being so so. The stinkier has weird taste that I don't really care for and the one I kept to run again is nice but im thinking about culling her too.

She has more of a og family type flavor and rock hard buds but smoke is a little weak and she stretches a bit with weak floppy stems. I may hit her with some fem pollen but not 100% for sure.

I think I'll run through a few more looking for something better.


----------



## higher self (Sep 7, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Both ghost og ended up being so so. The stinkier has weird taste that I don't really care for and the one I kept to run again is nice but im thinking about culling her too.
> 
> She has more of a og family type flavor and rock hard buds but smoke is a little weak and she stretches a bit with weak floppy stems. I may hit her with some fem pollen but not 100% for sure.
> 
> I think I'll run through a few more looking for something better.


Damn that's a little disappointing to hear. If these OG plants aren't absolute fire its not worth keeping around long. For me even keeping OG mother plants is a pain bc of how thin & lanky they grow. I'm pretty much replacing the mother cut each month just to keep it small. You vape right? I'm hoping mine are tasty to vape, sometimes the smells don't transfer over to flavor when vaping.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 7, 2021)

higher self said:


> Damn that's a little disappointing to hear. If these OG plants aren't absolute fire its not worth keeping around long. For me even keeping OG mother plants is a pain bc of how thin & lanky they grow. I'm pretty much replacing the mother cut each month just to keep it small. You vape right? I'm hoping mine are tasty to vape, sometimes the smells don't transfer over to flavor when vaping.


Yeah I'm mainly vaping only atm. If I was just growing for smokeables both ghost s1 were acceptable but for breeding neither were standouts. 

The 1 I kept a clone of tastes great but the headbangers, c99 and a personal cross I got going are more potent. Thats the main reason I might cull it. Just got other plants that cross off more boxes.


----------



## BigJonster (Sep 7, 2021)

higher self said:


> How are your Ghost plants coming along? I'm a few wks in on mine, buds look similar to yours. Not sure which pheno it leans towards yet, it has a bit of OG terps in there more than the other OG's but still something more than OG smell developing.
> 
> The Louie is all foxtail bud & looking fire as well. Runtz is looking like a low smelling OG or cookie pheno that I want to cull smh. I've gotten a few of these plants over the past year. Ran a single Strayz Hollywood Pure Kush x Sunshine Daydream fem & it had no smell. I stop popping single fem seeds & pop at least 3 now so I don't end up drawing the short end of the stick.


If you don't mind,what kinda setup you running?


----------



## higher self (Sep 7, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah I'm mainly vaping only atm. If I was just growing for smokeables both ghost s1 were acceptable but for breeding neither were standouts.
> 
> The 1 I kept a clone of tastes great but the headbangers, c99 and a personal cross I got going are more potent. Thats the main reason I might cull it. Just got other plants that cross off more boxes.


Yeah I was going to say that Headbanger was probably a lot better in comparison.



BigJonster said:


> If you don't mind,what kinda setup you running?


Just a personal grow but a few tents one for veg, flower & clone. Usually flower 2 gal hempy buckets in coco with perlite bottom. Switched it up to perpetual flower tent & pots 1/2 gal or smaller so I can pheno hunt. Veg tent is my biggest tent & I keep everything under 1/2 gals as well. Flowering 10+ different strains in a 4 x 3 but it's really manageable since everything is small. I hand water drain to waste & use Dyna Gro products. I use Cree COB's in flower tent & add Quantum Board during cooler weather for added heat & more light coverage. 

Come winter time im going to run all my keepers in another tent that will be in bigger pots for yields. Right now just hunting for the best to smoke/vape & breed with like @thenotsoesoteric


----------



## BigJonster (Sep 7, 2021)

higher self said:


> Yeah I was going to say that Headbanger was probably a lot better in comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a personal grow but a few tents one for veg, flower & clone. Usually flower 2 gal hempy buckets in coco with perlite bottom. Switched it up to perpetual flower tent & pots 1/2 gal or smaller so I can pheno hunt. Veg tent is my biggest tent & I keep everything under 1/2 gals as well. Flowering 10+ different strains in a 4 x 3 but it's really manageable since everything is small. I hand water drain to waste & use Dyna Gro products. I use Cree COB's in flower tent & add Quantum Board during cooler weather for added heat & more @thenotsoesoteric


Sounds like you have a great setup, just wondering in case of possible high temp issues


----------



## higher self (Sep 7, 2021)

BigJonster said:


> Sounds like you have a great setup, just wondering in case of possible high temp issues


Im still looking to improve things, some of the no smell plants where grown in winter. I'm in the low to mid 80's right now temperature wise. This Runtz S1 is the only one with no smell & disheartening lol. Got a plant from $40 pack that's a stinker & a sativa chuck of mine that's quite terpy as well. It is what it is got some new new ready to get flipped!


----------



## higher self (Sep 7, 2021)

Ghost



Louie 



Runtz


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 12, 2021)

Louis S1


Ecsd x animal cookies


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 18, 2021)

Louis S1s


----------



## MyBallzItch (Sep 28, 2021)

Kong Lou S1


----------



## higher self (Nov 12, 2021)

Irene S1 at wk 8 or 9 I forgot to write date smh. Different pheno than last run of these but I like this one in its own right. Didn’t have that strong perfume Irene smell, it’s there but more burnt tire, elmers glue, OG gas. Yields are awesome for 1/3 of a 1 gal, perfect OG for SOG’s.

@MyBallzItch yeah that Louis is fire smoke & she looks so sexy. Made the Ghost look like mids lol.


----------



## Capman420 (Nov 18, 2021)

Southside112 said:


> Got a clone of Arcata ghost to take outdoors. She's revegging now. Hoping she gives me a little outdoor bud this fall. Put in 3 gal coco.
> View attachment 4917232


I done a arcata ghost outdoors full term in australia last season...17 oz off one plant and awesome smoke
Ill find some pics for next time i come here


----------



## wierdly (Nov 18, 2021)

Runtz S1 turned out decent, smells very close to original.


----------



## higher self (Nov 18, 2021)

wierdly said:


> Runtz S1 turned out decent, smells very close to original. View attachment 5030967View attachment 5030968


Looks good AF, nice & surgery! My Runtz was some mids, several weeks into flower & had no terps. I didn't even finish it & culled the mom. I'll have to run the rest of the pack but that's what I get for only popping a single seed.


----------



## tman42 (Dec 8, 2021)

Pure Ghost OG day 61 of 12/12


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Dec 31, 2021)

I grew out a number of Cookie Wreck (R) from CV. Was looking for high CBD pheno.
Found 2 cookie type pheno‘s one green and a shorter purple(with low temps) one. Dense cookie type bud structure with the crinkle toe leaf structure.
also found longer flowering (TW dom?) pheno that turned purple and was tall with looser bud structure an no crinkle toe leafs.
cookie pheno is earthy with lite berry back end. Indica body w mental stimulation. One was very sleepy (maybe high cbd?) and would have kept for my insomnia. The sativia pheno went quite a bit longer in flower and final product was lite berry on the front and earthy berry on backend. Mental stimulation with some body, not sleepy. All pheno’s pressed nicely.
still have more of his gear to go through, several pucks of Arcata Skunk. it was a few years ago, but Rusty was cool to deal with and included some extras.
anyone grow out his Arcata Skunk?


----------



## MyBallzItch (Dec 31, 2021)

Toadbreath1 said:


> I grew out a number of Cookie Wreck (R) from CV. Was looking for high CBD pheno.
> Found 2 cookie type pheno‘s one green and a shorter purple(with low temps) one. Dense cookie type bud structure with the crinkle toe leaf structure.
> also found longer flowering (TW dom?) pheno that turned purple and was tall with looser bud structure an no crinkle toe leafs.
> cookie pheno is earthy with lite berry back end. Indica body w mental stimulation. One was very sleepy (maybe high cbd?) and would have kept for my insomnia. The sativia pheno went quite a bit longer in flower and final product was lite berry on the front and earthy berry on backend. Mental stimulation with some body, not sleepy. All pheno’s pressed nicely.
> ...


Arcata skunk... More like arcata junk imo high hopes but there was a flavor present on all of them that I didn't like. Like a savory seasoning or something. No skunk but a bunch of thyme and rosemary boof


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Dec 31, 2021)

Thank u, always good to know what goes on the back burner


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Jan 1, 2022)

this is one of the purple CW cookie “crinkle toe” pheno’s


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Jan 1, 2022)

This is the long flowering CW pheno went over 90 day flowering. the above buds are at 5 month cure. This photo is at 1+ year cure. Vaping some of rosin past few day and it is strong meds long lasting, head with body without any down/tired felling. In fact it has me felling like I drank a redbull. Completely different than the cookie pheno.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Jan 2, 2022)

Broken down a little more. Please excuse the rusty lid, its for those giant pickle jars you get at Costco. They hold big colas whole and are my fav


----------



## BigJonster (Jun 18, 2022)

Cannaventure just had a drop with some great crosses


----------



## SchmoeJoe (Jul 15, 2022)

BigJonster said:


> Cannaventure just had a drop with some great crosses


And new additions to the pure line.


----------



## dgarcad (Aug 16, 2022)

Anybody grow out his Pure ECSD??
I’ve been searching for SOUR and came across him. Are his genetics legit?


----------



## Rurumo (Aug 16, 2022)

dgarcad said:


> Anybody grow out his Pure ECSD??
> I’ve been searching for SOUR and came across him. Are his genetics legit?


His OGs are, the ECSD cut is easy to find, I'm sure his is legit.


----------



## wierdly (Aug 20, 2022)

dr.kushbagz.mwo said:


> Hey fellow growers come share your experiences . I'm just started gorilla wreck 4, pure irene, and pure raspberry kush. Anyone got info on there strains and pics.


I had a Raspberry Kush that was super frosty , smelled and tasted exactly like Raspberry candy. I have been trying to get more seeds but they have been sold out for a while.


----------



## wierdly (Aug 20, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> His OGs are, the ECSD cut is easy to find, I'm sure his is legit.


Everything from CV has been fire.


----------



## Rivendell (Aug 20, 2022)

I have had good luck with LVTK, Triple Nova, LA Affie, and Black Raspberry Kush inside and Blueberry Cookiewreck, Lemon Crash OG and Cheap Thrills outside. As a matter of fact I think he is still using a pic of Lemon Crash OG that I sent him, on his website.


----------



## Animatey (Aug 20, 2022)

Rivendell said:


> Black Raspberry Kush


I also grew this one out and thought it was great. Took quite a while curing before the raspberry smell kicked in. Started out as typical lemon kush type of smell (smelled great) and after a few months curing that sorta gave way to some raspberry terps over the top of everything.

Plants were very uniform. 1/4 had purple colors, very frosty plants that grew like typical single cola Indicas with some minor side branches.

Yielded almost 6 ounces in a 2x2 tent with only 20 days veg time.


----------



## MannyPacs (Aug 26, 2022)

Just sent payment for a couple packs of that grape ape x blueberry. Freebie pack of runtz x blueberry.

Anybody have info on his blueberry cut?


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Aug 26, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Just sent payment for a couple packs of that grape ape x blueberry. Freebie pack of runtz x blueberry.
> 
> Anybody have info on his blueberry cut?


ive been eyeing that cross myself, should just shoot him an email or msg on IG, rusty is cool as hell


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Aug 26, 2022)

I have two ECSD veggin. Two distinct phenos, one sativa and one indica. Cant wait to see how they turn out


----------



## MannyPacs (Aug 27, 2022)

wheresthekoosh said:


> ive been eyeing that cross myself, should just shoot him an email or msg on IG, rusty is cool as hell


"Its a clone only called Blueberry Sativa.. Not sure why its called sativa, while im sure it does have sativa in it, it grows like an indica dom plant. Super loud terps.. Finished in 8 to 9 weeks, easy to grow. Really nice genetics.. You will LOVE the blueberry crosses. Ive had this clone for about 5 years now, so I know it very well. Hope this helps"

Thought I'd share what he said. Looks to be exactly what I was personally hoping for. Really looking forward to these


----------



## higher self (Sep 1, 2022)

My Runtz S1 is putting out some nice terps this time, last was a bust with no terps. I'm picking up, Gelato, fruity Zkittlez & some OG perfume on the back end. Pollinated a few branches with Destroyer pollen to mix the old Sativa genetics with the new hype stuff.


----------



## Rurumo (Sep 1, 2022)

higher self said:


> My Runtz S1 is putting out some nice terps this time, last was a bust with no terps. I'm picking up, Gelato, fruity Zkittlez & some OG perfume on the back end. Pollinated a few branches with Destroyer pollen to mix the old Sativa genetics with the new hype stuff.


Great idea, lot of potential in that cross! I can't wait to see the results, it just sucks it takes so long to see how these crosses turn out.


----------



## higher self (Sep 1, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Great idea, lot of potential in that cross! I can't wait to see the results, it just sucks it takes so long to see how these crosses turn out.


Definitely will be up there on the list of my chucks to pop next along with Ginger Tea (Thai/Faceoff x Moonbow) x Destroyer. I've been doing better at incorporating my chucks in with bought seeds. Keep a few chucks in the mix & the wait doesn't seem so long on my end at last lol. Probably be doing 50/50 bought seed vs chucks by end of year


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 15, 2022)

Damn had to go back to page 6, mofos done forgot about Dre... 

Lemon crash og


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 15, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn had to go back to page 6, mofos done forgot about Dre...
> 
> Lemon crash og
> View attachment 5198345


Clean tent and healthy ladies.. just how I like it! See the way some of these growers keep their stuff and I wanna vomit lol


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 15, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> Clean tent and healthy ladies.. just how I like it! See the way some of these growers keep their stuff and I wanna vomit lol


Dirty tents attract bugs so I try to keep it clean. 

If you don't take pride in your shit it really does become just shit, lol. Cheers man


----------



## higher self (Sep 26, 2022)

Runtz s1 at 35 days flower. Smells amazing, my GF who doesn't smoke says it smells like sherbert dessert. I can smell some OG & pine in the background. Temps are cooling down a bit so eager to see how she fattens up. Doesn't look like biggest yielder but definitely better than some other cookie stuff I've ran.


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 16, 2022)

The Louis are getting wet today. Rusty put 9 seeds in there, plus he threw in these Great Ape freebies, seriously hooked it up!


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 20, 2022)

Well, looks like we're doing an all Cannaventure lineup next. Paid for 6 seeds... and got hooked up with 17! I think that's mighty cool of Rusty!

All 9/9 of the Louis' are above ground, but had to wrestle half their helmets off.

6/8 of the Great Apes are up. I thought #7 and #8 weren't going to make it, but they're still fightin'


----------



## MtRainDog (Oct 23, 2022)

All but one of the Great Apes made it. RIP #8, it just wasn't meant to be.

One of the Louis is really funny looking. Her cotyledons look like mouse ears


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Oct 24, 2022)

My first experience with Canaventure, very positive. "Rusty" was very cool, fast communication and shipping. Dropped me extra beans and some Grape ape freebs. These BYR are getting dunked this week and stoked to see what happens. They seem very proud of this cross


----------



## VAhomegrown (Oct 24, 2022)

Anyone know how long the buy 2 get 1 sale is going on for?


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Oct 28, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Anyone know how long the buy 2 get 1 sale is going on for?


This weekend is 25% off and buy 2 pick 1 freebie. 
Just grabbed another order and picked the Pure Deathstar freebies!!


----------



## wheresthekoosh (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## Psyphish (Nov 22, 2022)

If they shipped from EU I'd be all over that deal. I don't remember how I got my last order without the customs stopping it.


----------



## coolaidyoulove (Nov 29, 2022)

Animal s1 keeper. Skunky hash. Kinda Wi-Fi og ish. She throws down, looks like small yield but golf balls thrown everywhere. and has good bag appeal. Veg structure can be weird. Needs lots of food. I did have multiple keepers in the pack, two were purple. This won due to effect.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 9, 2022)

Pure Louis and Great Ape run just went into flower.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Dec 9, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> Pure Louis and Great Ape run just went into flower.
> View attachment 5235921


That Louis XIII line looks really nice. Can't wait to see how they do for you.


----------



## coolaidyoulove (Dec 14, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> That Louis XIII line looks really nice. Can't wait to see how they do for you.


I had some great smelling ones out of the Louis but unfortunately did not find the dense one I was looking for. They were pretty diesel/skunky type plants. Got few more packs to look at.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 15, 2022)

The Louis' are pretty uniform, with only two outliers in terms of looks that I've dubbed the "Kale" or "Cabbage" pheno. One of these cabbage plants is really unique looking


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 26, 2022)

Louis s1 - 25 days. Having trouble placing the smell. Chemical cleaner, or brake/transmission fluid? Something like that. It's not gas at all though. Very unique smell.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 27, 2022)

Some more shots of the Louis.

Out of 9, there's 2 that look like mutant chemdog with cabbage leaves




The other 7 are pretty uniform, nearly identical. This one has standout looks. She's the only that's purpled this much, and she has these distinct spire bud formations with her white pistils growing straight up with purple flecked calyxes. Very pretty plant


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 27, 2022)

The 7 Great Ape's are also very uniform. They all look like this. Very healthy medium stretch plants. This one has a very distinct grape candy smell to her. I started with 8 of these, but had to cull one krinkle leaf pheno that threw balls all over. She was the only one though, and didn't look anything like the others. To my eyes, she looked like a blueberry leaner. The others all seem fine.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Dec 27, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> Some more shots of the Louis.
> 
> Out of 9, there's 2 that look like mutant chemdog with cabbage leaves
> View attachment 5242218
> ...


I am sold on those Louis seeds for sure now. Really nice job on the plants, they look great. I'm convinced I need to get some of these and also the lvtk if possible. Rurumo ran the Louis XIII in one of her grow journal grows and it really was a nice strain. I love the heavier indicas so I'm always looking for something with Triangle Kush in it.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 27, 2022)

FirstCavApache64 said:


> I am sold on those Louis seeds for sure now. Really nice job on the plants, they look great. I'm convinced I need to get some of these and also the lvtk if possible. Rurumo ran the Louis XIII in one of her grow journal grows and it really was a nice strain. I love the heavier indicas so I'm always looking for something with Triangle Kush in it.


I would recommend Louis if you're looking for a good bedtime strain. Real deal Louis clone makes me shut my eyes with a big ol smile on my face.

These S1's are promising. I've also got 2 King's Banner from Dark Horse (I got many years ago) just starting. Last time I ran them, I popped 5 and got all males. I tried to pop 5 more this last week, and only 2 made it, and they're very slow to take off. I remember the 5 males were painfully slow too. I'm hoping at least one is a male that I can hit to the best of these S1's.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Dec 27, 2022)

Those Kings Banner sound like the BOG Sour Cindy seeds I tried to germ a couple months back. They were a little old and I got 1 out of 4 to come up. Just happy to get one after 5 years in storage. The Sour Bubble from him was a little better with 5 of 6 coming up but half were stunted for the first couple of weeks. I used to freeze my seeds and I think some were damaged in the freezing process.


----------



## MtRainDog (Dec 27, 2022)

I've heard people say don't freeze them unless its seriously long term storage. I've had good luck in the fridge in air tight containers. I think a little winterization might help germination. Some breeds are just non-vigorous buggers. I had similar issues with Urkle.


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Dec 27, 2022)

MtRainDog said:


> I've heard people say don't freeze them unless its seriously long term storage. I've had good luck in the fridge in air tight containers. I think a little winterization might help germination. Some breeds are just non-vigorous buggers. I had similar issues with Urkle.


I started off freezing all my seeds because I read it somewhere. I put mine in the fridge now in airtight containers with oxidizer packs. Most did pretty good in the freezer but if they were fresh or not dried properly they got damaged. I've heard Urkle is a bitch to clone.


----------



## Ck427 (Dec 30, 2022)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> My first experience with Canaventure, very positive. "Rusty" was very cool, fast communication and shipping. Dropped me extra beans and some Grape ape freebs. These BYR are getting dunked this week and stoked to see what happens. They seem very proud of this crossView attachment 5217269


How many seeds you end up with?


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 1, 2023)

Pure Louis - 30 days


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jan 1, 2023)

MtRainDog said:


> Pure Louis - 30 days
> View attachment 5243904
> View attachment 5243905


Looking really great! Now I'm going to have to grab some of these for sure. I'm looking forward to see it finished up.


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 3, 2023)

The first two are the mutants. The first one I've nicknamed "white velvet" and she is greasy wet with loud pine terps. Doesn't look like she'll yield much, but I'm thinking the smoke will be spectacular. The other mutant looks like a deflated chem.


----------



## MtRainDog (Jan 6, 2023)




----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Jan 6, 2023)

Damn man! That's an incredible pic. I'm going to sell plasma to get more funds in the seed budget. I have got to get that strain in my garden. Super clean photo. Mine are always off as my hands shake and I have an ancient phone.


----------



## cantbuymeloveuh (Saturday at 9:06 AM)

I ran their pure ECSD. This strain stank to high heaven during the grow. I dried and cured her and she has settled down but still loud. The smoke is smooth but sharp. I have several shots and videos on my insta.









Dank Dankerston on Instagram: "@cannaventure_seeds ECSD all nice and cured up. The indica pheno leans more chem than anything else. Reminds me of some grandpas breath. The sativa pheno has a milder sour stink. Both smoke great. The guys at cannaventure always puts out in their Pure lines."


Dank Dankerston shared a post on Instagram: "@cannaventure_seeds ECSD all nice and cured up. The indica pheno leans more chem than anything else. Reminds me of some grandpas breath. The sativa pheno has a milder sour stink. Both smoke great. The guys at cannaventure always puts out in their...




www.instagram.com


----------



## MtRainDog (Tuesday at 11:53 AM)




----------

